# Forza AudioWorks Impressions Thread



## ossomac

> > > I didn't see similiar thread here on head-fi (correct me if im mistaken), so after quite a few times having a pleasure dealing with Matt (Forza AudioWorks) i decided to write few words. By far i cannot say a bad word – from individual advices for my setup (and im a total pain in the ass sometimes) to lightning fast responses and ending on superbly build cables with uniform and minimalistic design - both my digital LOD for iPhone and mini-mini ICL interconnect are killer looking  Not to mention hard to beat price/quality ratio.
> > > Thanks Matt!


----------



## Paul Graham

My Fiancé just ordered three cables from them last night for my idevice/Solo & Android rigs, And looking forward to 
  seeing them soon.
  Nice Birthday Present from my other half bless her!
   
  Forza AudioWorks Copper/Silver Series Android Digital LOD
   
   

   

 Forza AudioWorks Copper/Silver Series Digital LOD
   
   

   
   
  Forza AudioWorks Copper Series ICL
   
   

   
   
  I am a faithful and ongoing customer of Toxic Cables, 
  But Im always up to trying out new things from a different firm.


----------



## esmBOS

Ordered a couple of cables from them a minute ago! If the quality is good I might send in a couple of my headphones to be recabled! Nice to finally have a European cablemaker at this pricepoint!


----------



## Paul Graham

Ive been speaking with Matthew about my order and finding him a very helpful & pleasant person to deal with


----------



## Matez

I hope guys you will like your new cables 
   
  Paul, your advices were really helpful as well


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





matez said:


> I hope guys you will like your new cables
> 
> Paul, your advices were really helpful as well


 
   
  Matthew I presume?
  Hello dude & No problems.
  Looks like I may have two favourite cable makers now...
  FAW & TC.
  Tried another from the netherlands not so long ago but they weren't up to scratch compaired to 
  others Im used to! 
  Im looking forward to getting my new cables


----------



## Paul Graham

And can I add a quick suggestion Matez???
   
  Other cable companies have options like yourselves for terminations.
  I find a hirose connector would be a useful addition to your options.
  For someone like myself that uses the iBasso DB2 Boomslang & PB2 Pelican,
  An option for the balanced 6 pin hirose balanced connectors would be very useful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  And of course the ALO/RSA 4 pin balanced connector.


----------



## Paul Graham

Matthew & Cable Officionado's, I need some help please.
  
 Its related to a non Forza cable, However its not to do with competition etc , Well as I wouldnt do that to Matthew,
 However I do need some advice about an existing cable, And where better to get that advice from but you lot??
  
 So if anyone has a moment I'ld really appreciate it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/662845/nordost-odin-mini-to-mini-cable-the-real-thing-or-not


----------



## shigzeo

TMA is a fan! And so am I . Be looking in more detail a little later on. Well done Matthew.


----------



## Matez

Thanks for the review Shigzeo, im really glad you liked my cables


----------



## Paul Graham

Evening folks,
   
  Matthew, My cables arrived today and in person they really are very good.
  Very well made, Asthetically pleasing, Just the right lengths. And even though i went for the recyclable option, 
  I must say the packaging is very well presented and the little canvas pouches for each cable is a lovely touch.
  I can tell a lot of love and passion goes into what you do, And personally, For the price I payed I would have expected less.
  I've had a quick listen today, And Im not saying this out of Bias or out of fear of upsetting one or the other but I will say this...
  I have bought various cables now from a fair number of different companies, And Toxic Cables quickly became my favourite and go to guy, 
  But dude I have to give it to you, IMO, You're on par with Frank and his cables in quality, looks and sound!
  I feel lucky to have products from both companies & I can safely say I see my cables list both for portable & on my main & desktop systems becoming FAW & Toxic Cables only.
  You both have the cables I will need gradually & I will definately be coming back to both companies for more orders in the near future.
   
  So thank you Matthew for a brilliant experience from the original order through to the end user experience. One happy customer here!
   
  Keep up the fantastic job and speak to you soon. All the best, Paul 
   
  p.s. I'll post up pics soon.


----------



## Paul Graham




----------



## HiFiRobot

Interesting stuff. Might just be my cable upgrade for Denon D2000.


----------



## esmBOS

Received 3 FAW cables a minute ago and as far as build quality goes, I am blown away! Got the Claire IC, sleeved copper series IC and a 1 foot extension (sleeved 6.3mm to 3.5 mm adapter). Paid a total of 138€ inkl VAT and shipping. Will post pictures when I receive my Vorzamp duo on monday  Well done Matthew, well done!


----------



## Matez

Thanks guys, im happy that i fulfilled your expectations. Looking forward to see your pics.
   
  Im a bit of an eco freak and as for the packaging, there is only one type, made from recycled materials, no matter if you choose it or not


----------



## Overkill Red

I remember when I was looking for a replacement cable for my HD25s and stumbled upon Forza AudioWorks.
  When I found Matthew's website (well, he didn't have a website then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





), I took one look at his cables and immediately decided to go with him.
   
  Months later, I'm still enjoying my HD25s with the cable he made for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   

   
   
  I'm planning on getting my 2g Nano modded by Matthew in the near future, will get back to you guys after I've done so!
   
  Matthew: Great to see that you're finally set up, look forward to dealing with you again soon!
   
  P.s. Matthew, where has your gallery gone? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 your pictures were really good and I'm sure people would be interested in viewing some examples of your work!


----------



## Matez

Lately i have been working on new style pictures for my website. That is why gallery is gone, but it will come back with new, updated start page


----------



## uglysteve

Just ordered a 30 pin to 3.5mm Claire silver 5cm LOD cable. It's pictures are beautiful. Hopefully it performs as well as it looks. I don't really buy into the cable hype that you can hear a difference between a good and a really good cable, but it looks awesome and I want it.


----------



## shigzeo

Matthew, when my Paypal builds up a bit, I'll purchase a 5G MatthewMOD 32GBF from you. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Swimsonny

I will be getting a few cables from them shortly and will be reviewing them for sure! I will keep you guys posted on my experiences!


----------



## tomscy2000

Quote: 





overkill red said:


> I'm planning on getting my 2g Nano modded by Matthew in the near future, will get back to you guys after I've done so!


 
   
  Let us know how it goes! I want to do the same thing, but just not sure that my rickety old 2G Nano is worthy of new clothes/shoes...


----------



## Jason36

I've just placed an order recently for a number of cables from Matthew including :

30pin to USB LOD
Mini to Mini Cable
30cm Lightning to USB LOD

Mathew is also undertaking a modification to my Beyerdynamic T70p headphones which will including adding dual male mini-XLR connectors in place of the single entry stock cable. I have also then ordered a 1.5m Claire Headphone Cable with mini XLR connectors and a 3.5mm Jack.

I have found Mathew to be extremely helpful and very prompt with his replies to my emails and from what I have seen and heard I can't wait to get the finished items in my hands. I'll post pics of all items with gear on the portable thread when I get them all.

Jason


----------



## uglysteve

Got this bad boy on the way to my house.


----------



## esmBOS

Sorry for not posting the pictures as promised. I haven't had time to get any great shots of the cables yet, but I did post a few pics of my rig in the portable rigs thread. Right now I'm using the copper series between my RWAK100 and Vorzamp Duo and I'm loving it! Perfect match


----------



## shigzeo

I've seen someone here using almost the same setup. Looks very very good. Well done. Looks like the IC is perfect length, too.


----------



## Matez

Nice looking combo - im looking for similar one but with ALO RX


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Another head-fier in Japan and I were discussing low rider LODs to make our rigs look sweeter (probably sometime in 2012 I think).
   
  After looking around we decided on Forza, neither of us knew much about the company and I think we ordered 3 low rider LODs off them.
   
  I myself ordered two LODs - a silver and a copper version to get the best of any situation 
   
  They are well made and sound great.
   
  (Picture from their website)>>>


----------



## georgelai57

Well, what can I say about Matthew that's not already been said? He's a pleasure to deal with, his packaging makes you feel you're buying a piece of art and not just "a wire". I emailed him a photo of my iPod-National-CLAS rig and he made me a 8 cm LOD-USB connector without charging extra from the 5 cm price. All done within 9 days from Poland to Singapore. Bravo.


----------



## uglysteve

Got my package today. Color me impressed. The packaging was great. It came sealed with silica gel packages in a ziplock bag. It came with a serial number card. It looks great. Sounds great. 
I wonder what it's like for Matthew to read all this praise about his work.


----------



## antonyfirst

I have received my pair of Claire interconnects after having used the FAW Usb cable. The Usb Twin cable sounds very good for the price and quite better than the Wireworld stuff I have been using before, and lately I am experimenting with affordable analogue cables.
  I took a long pair of interconnects (1,5 metres) to use with my Headamp AE-2 and AD2000 transportably in my room, in order to use control the volume without having to stand up from my seat.
  These interconnects are very flexible and, since they use 7N copper, I was expecting a good compromise between flexibility and transparency.
   
  They have a laid back sound, and are far from certain copper cables, since there is no addional bass bloom. They lay down the details and soundstage diffusedly, and while they are very smooth and tend to sweeten the highs, they don't make the sound darker. In fact, they are very transparent to detail retrieval. The upper midrange area (about 2kHz and over) is a bit toned down compared to other cables, and with one of my dac's, the Metrum Octave, this produces some lack of solidity in the main harmonics, since the Metrum has a bloom mainly in the lower midrange and has a softer upper end. When I use the Idat, which is very midrange focused thanks to using Blackgates capacitors, the relaxing tonality of the Claire merges better with the DAC's signature, sounding more delicate without obscuring the details, and reducing some harshness and fatigue especially with certain rock music.
   
  The Claire shares the same liquid sound signature of the digital cable, with a detailed, non fatiguing sound and relaxing feeling. They mainly differ in treble rendition, where the albeit they share a common a liquid signature, the former is more laid back and diffused, while the twin USB cable also focuses in producing a higher amount of air and tridimensional separation.
   
  I have also ordered a recable for my Etymotic ER4P, which should be here in a couple of weeks I guess, and I will be reporting back.


----------



## Matez

Quote: 





uglysteve said:


> Got my package today. Color me impressed. The packaging was great. It came sealed with silica gel packages in a ziplock bag. It came with a serial number card. It looks great. Sounds great.
> I wonder what it's like for Matthew to read all this praise about his work.


 
   
  My Mom was always saying that im most handsome, gifted and smartest so im pretty much used to it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  But honestly it feels great anb gives me motivation to work even harder on both new cable design and my workmanship. Thanks guys!


----------



## Swimsonny

Just received my package from Forza containing their low profile apple LOD and also one of their OTG cables for Android devices. I can not believe how good the presentation is, it feels so luxury for a cable and i loved the unboxing experience (i will upload a video soon). First impressions is that the flexibility is great and so is the build quality. They were exactly the size i was after as well, made to measure perfectly!
   
  I am using the OTG cable now with my Nexus 7 to MyST 1866 PortaDAC rig (and of course the amazing Rhapsodio R^2) and the cable is certainly adding a richness and certain character to the sound and the iBasso OTG i was using before sounds brittle and slow in comparison.


----------



## Matez

Im happy you liked it - i wanted to make it simple and functional, yet nice looking


----------



## ExileJon

Got my Claire cable for shure yesterday! I liked the packaging a lot, simple and neat. The cable is good looking with sophisticated craftsmanship. I haven't done any comparison with the stock cable, but what my shure srh1840 sounds like with the Claire cable totally satisfies me.
Overall, great cable!! Thanks Matthew!


----------



## Jason36

Matthew has finished all my cables and mods now and hopefully they will be on their way earlier next week.....here's a sneak preview





Cable include:

10cm USB to lightning 

USB to 30 pin LOD

Mini to Mini connector

Matthew has also modified my Beyerdynamic T70p to dual entry with mini XLR connectors and these will be used with a Claire cable with 3.5mm jack and XLR connectors.

Can't wait to get these in my possession 

Thanks a lot Matthew..


----------



## Jason36

Selection of cables received from Matthew at Forza.......I have to say Matthew work I first class and the cables are exceedingly well built and sound just as good. Highly recommended!!

Mini to Mini IC / 32 pin LOD to USB / USB to Lightning Connector:


FAW Claire HP Cable terminated with 4 pin mini XLR:


Modified T70p with Dual Entry Mini XLR Connectors:


----------



## tomscy2000

​ The FAW Copper Series IEM Cable looks great, and has really, really good build,​ probably the best I've seen in a while. Matt really knows how to do this well!​


----------



## Matez

Thanks guys for you input and really nice pics (and videos!). Great read Tom - im a fan of style of your writing and pics. Also i found it somehow funny to watch the unboxing video of my products on YT and i want more


----------



## Lohb

I'd just like to add the thread.......received my cables and they are just great ! Streets ahead of the terrible stiff Hifiman cables.
  Like the brand logo as well.......
   
  Thanks !


----------



## Swimsonny

looks great mate, how is the performance?


----------



## LFC_SL

Is there a page on the site that has photos of the different jack plugs? Might be being blind....


----------



## Lohb

Quote: 





swimsonny said:


> looks great mate, how is the performance?


 

 Hi, my entire headphones are stripped down, so I've not tested them yet.
  It was more a practical upgrade....mini-XLR's replacing Hifiman ports and shorter more flexible cable.


----------



## hiroshima

Hi guys,
   
  New member here..
   
  A quick reply, because I just don't have much time right now.
   
  Yesterday, I finally received these three state of the art items from Forza Audioworks;
   
FAW Copper/Silver Series Android Digital LOD
   
FAW Claire ICS
   
FAW Claire LOD for iPhone
   
  Well, in short terms... I'm really satisfied! Frmo package, to the care put in assembly of the objects, quality of the components used... Amazing,
   
  A heartfelt thanks to Matthew for the speedy delivery and availability, to whom I wish good luck.
   
  P.S. Sorry for my english, I'm from Italy.
   
   
  byz


----------



## skoog5600

I would just like to say that Matthew and Forza are a top notch little company. He does quality work, really great builds and the price is too good. I recently bought a
  AW Copper Series IEM Cable for my CIEMs, and I have to say that of all the cables I have owned this is the best. And I have owned many.
   
  Also had him custom build a line out dock based on ALOs cricket. And for half the cost and I would say the same quality build, great stuff from Forza.
   
  I will also be sending in my 5th gen Ipod to get modded from Matthew as well.
   
  This is a well kept secret on Head fi that more people need to know about.
   
  Thanks for the great products!!!


----------



## rexirius

Count me among Forza Audioworks' satisfied and appreciative customers. I ordered a copper series HE-500 cable with nylon multifilament sleeving, flat braid, 2.5 meters long with 6.3mm Neutrik jack. 
   
  Cost was affordable and international shipping was really fast! Besides, Matthew is attentive, eager to help and truly a pleasure to deal with!
   
  Right away Matthew's cable solved the glaring faults of the stock HE-500 cable: microphonic noise and the tendency of the stiff wires to get tangled and bent. Such a pleasure to listen to the HE-500 without having to keep perfectly still! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  All thanks to this thread for steering me toward Forza.


----------



## Angular Mo

Quote: 





rexirius said:


> Count me among Forza Audioworks' satisfied and appreciative customers. I ordered a copper series HE-500 cable with nylon multifilament sleeving, flat braid, 2.5 meters long with 6.3mm Neutrik jack.
> 
> Cost was affordable and international shipping was really fast! Besides, Matthew is attentive, eager to help and truly a pleasure to deal with!
> 
> ...


 
   
  quite a seriously good recommendation, wow!


----------



## DanPluck

I have had my HE500 for a few weeks now and have been extremely happy with them. They are a clear step above the HE400’s which I came from.
   
  The stock HE500 cable drove me mad and I simply couldn’t live with it. I just got a Forza Audio Works Noir cable for my HE500’s and could not be happier. The build quality and finish is second to none, you really do get the whole package from Forza, the branding and packaging screams of a premium product. It arrived a mere 2 weeks after placing my order.
   
  Matthew at Forza Audio Works is a joy to deal with and I would not hesitate to order from him in the future.
   

   
  Please excuse the crappy picture.


----------



## reiserFS

Just ordered a Color Series cable for my HE400, can't wait!


----------



## lbbuk

Hi all this is my first post on Head-Fi, been lurking for a while so thought I would post some mini reviews on some of my recent kit, starting with the Forza AudioWorks Noir HPC OCC cable that I ordered for my HE-6's.
   
  I've started with this cable because I was having great difficulty in finding one where there wasn't a 12 week build time. I found this on 'the' auction site and requested a quote for a custom cable, within an hour had the quote and a 5 working day build time, so that was that I had my cable ordered with no hassles.
   
  To start with the buying process from Matthew at Forza was very pleasant and hassle free,  questions were answered quickly and he was always very helpful. The cable took about 1.5 weeks to be built and shipped from Poland to the U.K which I think was very good!
   
  When the cable arrived it was packed in a nice little pouch inside a smart looking box with good attention to detail! The cable is covered in a material layer which is nice and soft and very flexible making it easy to use. The Hifiman plugs and Neutrik termination are all very neat and high quality.
   
  Overall the cable is very well made, the workmanship is top notch and obviously made by someone who cares about his products, also the design is very stylish, with nice detail and compliments my hifimans perfectly.
   
  Now to the all important question how does it sound? firstly I know some people don't believe in aftermarket cables etc.. but IMO cables do make a difference and the HE-6's sound overall better, I don't really understand all the audiophile terms so I will keep it simple, to me they sound more authoritative with the Forza cable than the stock one. I certainly wouldn't swap back.
   
  So a big thanks to Matthew for building me a quality cable and shipping it out so fast. Keep up the good work!
   
  I've hopefully added a few photos below of the to try and show the quality a bit better than I can describe it.


----------



## reiserFS

How long does Matthew usually take for a cable?


----------



## rexirius

In my case Matthew shipped the cable 7 days after I placed my order.


----------



## reiserFS

Speaking of the devil, Matthew just send me a mail saying that my cable will be shipped tomorrow. Sweet.
  Quote: 





rexirius said:


> In my case Matthew shipped the cable 7 days after I placed my order.


----------



## angelsblood

hi guys, just joined the forza club XD i got the 30pin to lod, mini to mini, and an iem cable for my heir audio 8.a (still waiting for them to come 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
   

   

   

   

   
  Copper power !!! beautiful beautiful, from packaging to the cable, absolute joy ride ^_^ 
  need my heir audio 8.a to come sooner
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 so i can actually listen to them


----------



## Rommel V

Already received from Forza the Color Series Cable and I really loved it. From the packaging and even the warranty and business card included. Highly recommendable! Thanks once again Matt!


----------



## TAREKFOUAD1

Hi all
   
  I have HE-500 and I ordered  Claire HPC from Matthew and now am waiting
  my feedback coming soon. my old cable is bright to me hope the new one is different 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  cheers


----------



## DanPluck

Quote: 





tarekfouad1 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have HE-500 and I ordered  Claire HPC from Matthew and now am waiting
> my feedback coming soon. my old cable is bright to me hope the new one is different
> ...


 
  You will not be disappointed, Matthew's work is first class.


----------



## Kendoji

I just ordered a balanced Noir for my HD 800.  Could have gone for the cheaper cables as I doubt I'd ever be able to tell the difference sonically... but I know I'd have that niggling doubt, so might as well go all-in.    I'll probably get one for my HE-500 soon too.


----------



## reiserFS

Got the Color Series cable in, excellent craftsmanship! From the packaging to the warranty card, everything is just perfect. Will definitely order a Noir in the future. 
   
  Thanks Matthew for offering such a great service.


----------



## Syan25

After reading comments here, I decided to purchase a USB micro b male to mini b male cable. Later, I'll order an interconnect too. So far, I'm very OK impressed by Matthew's customer service and openness to customise the cables already on his website for the customer's specific requirements. Plus, it's nice to do business with a fellow European. I'm so used to doing shopping for audio stuff online from the USA....


----------



## LFC_SL

[quote="angelsblood"/quote] and an iem cable for my heir audio 8.a (still waiting for them to come[/quote]

Look forward to your reports as I read heir is picky as they take different pin length to other iem manufacturers


----------



## angelsblood

fits! no problem; )


----------



## Syan25

Looking forward to getting them...they look very well built


----------



## LFC_SL

Do you need a PayPal account or is the site able to process credit cards via PayPal?


----------



## Syan25

No but it makes life easier...


----------



## TAREKFOUAD1

Finally I received my cable(Claire HPC) for my HE-500 very nice looking good sound, I need 48h for burning in and my feed back is coming soon
  Sorry English is crap
   
  thx guys


----------



## Syan25

Got mine today! Super fast from Matthew in Poland! Cheers mate! I'll be ordering more in a couple of weeks!


----------



## TAREKFOUAD1

After enjoying listening 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 here is my short review:
   
  source : Pc
  Dac     : Gungnir
  Amp    : Lyr
  HP      : HE-500
  Cable :  Forza Claire HPC
               Vincent audio interconnect
                                               
*Shipping *
  Very fast just 4 days
*Looking*
  Great looking and feeling cable and very light
*Sound*
  After 3 days listening, Sound is fantastic and  the great things in this cable is the *8 x 1,5mm strands* its mean great *bass*  and full sound, wow compared to the old one I feel am in new headphone, and sound is *warmth*, highs are crisp *not bright * .
   
*Support*
  Very good support from Matthew for helping me to buy this cable, and I will do it again soon (XLR Cable)
   
  Highly recommended at this price


----------



## docentore

It is 2 months since I have received my recabled with FAW Colour series ATH ES-700. I wanted to give it time to settle in. 
   
  It was real pleasure to do business with Matt, communication was great from the beginning - his knowledge and expertise helped me making the decision. I went with the basic cable, but after receiving the headphones, seeing great craftmanship and hearing the difference I'm thinking of modding my next pair with Copper series.
   
  I could not recommend Mathew and FAW more.


----------



## jagu

Just ordered the LOD for my Samsung Note II + HRT Headstreamer + JH 13pro setup. Can't wait! 

Skickat från min GT-N7100 via Tapatalk 2


----------



## Syan25

Sounds good...


----------



## skoog5600

Quote: 





reiserfs said:


> How long does Matthew usually take for a cable?


 

 Quick turn on the cables.


----------



## Syan25

Yeah - I got mine four days after shipment and I am in Taiwan!


----------



## Kendoji

It's been more than two weeks for me here in Amsterdam, but any delay there is a shipping issue as Matthew got the package out the door quite quickly.  Since then it's been in the hands of the venerable Polish postal service.


----------



## Matez

I have to say its sometimes a lottery and i guess it depends if there is a place in the plane for the package. All the packages are shipped from Warsaw like 15km from the airport so its a not a long way there


----------



## Kendoji

Well I'm a relatively patient fellow so I'll just cross my fingers and hope that it arrives soon.


----------



## Syan25

Just ordered an interconnect from Forza...looking forward to another quality product...


----------



## LFC_SL

My new Clas -dB and Pico Power are cable - less 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Ordere 2x cheap mini-to-minis. My evaluation of the final products will determine if I will sending a lot more money to the Polish economy. Based on the tracker my item is still in Poland. Seems postal staff are consistent everywhere ha


----------



## Kendoji

Finally got my balanced Noir cable for my HD 800s today, turns out they've been sitting at the post office for nearly two weeks (didn't get a note from the postman).  They look very nice indeed.


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





kendoji said:


> Finally got my balanced Noir cable for my HD 800s today, turns out they've been sitting at the post office for nearly two weeks (didn't get a note from the postman).  They look very nice indeed.


 
   
  Can we get a few pictures? I'm interested in this exact cable.


----------



## Kendoji

Yeah sure, I'll see if I can get some posted tomorrow.


----------



## Kendoji

So these are great cables.  Finally I get to run my Taboo balanced (with the freedom of turning off the old lucid mode).  I won't comment on the sound, but if I ever become that kind of guy and start thinking I can hear a difference, I'll report back!


----------



## revolutionz

Another fan of FAW here.  Matthew has been extremely helpful so far.  Just put an order in for his new hybrid wire for my LOD and IEM's.  Cant wait!


----------



## Syan25

Hybrid? Is it on the website?


----------



## revolutionz

Not yet.  He said he would be receiving it in about a week or 2.


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





kendoji said:


> So these are great cables.  Finally I get to run my Taboo balanced (with the freedom of turning off the old lucid mode).  I won't comment on the sound, but if I ever become that kind of guy and start thinking I can hear a difference, I'll report back!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Beautiful photos. Thanks!


----------



## TAREKFOUAD1

I Want this Great looking XLR cable for my HE-500


----------



## LFC_SL

http://forzaaudioworks.com/en/product.php?id_product=58

Copper Series ICS mini to mini. One with black nylon sleeve and one without. Great minimalist recyclable packaging and build quality on these cables. Think I prefer the look of "naked" cable.

For my new Clas -dB and Pico Power rig. cannot really add any more.


----------



## skoog5600

Matthew is going to be iModing my Ipod ... looking forward to some more great quality work and will report back the results when I receive it.


----------



## pcyco

hallo
   
  i think the first forza cable in austria arrived and is in use (FAW Copper LOD) 
  thanks a lot.
  great quality cable.
   
  regards
   
  thomas


----------



## Syan25

Awesome....another happy customer....I do like the way these cables are packaged too...style


----------



## fdm2k

Hi all,
   
  Although this is my first post, I have been reading these forums for quite some time and have used the information within to help make my headphone purchase decisions in the past! So hello all!!
   
  But the reason I'm finally posting is that I broke my ER-4P headphone cables some weeks back and was at a loss as to what to do. After seeing what others had been going through from reading these forums, I stumbled across people singing praise about Matthew and Forza Audioworks and the quality of his cable replacement work.
   
  Well I received my replaced cables after having some extremely helpful and speedy responses from Matt on some of my questions about what's involved in repairing them, and I'm nothing short of amazed. The quality is outstanding and you can definitely see that Matt takes immense pride in his work. Moving from the factory copper cable to Matt's higher quality OCC copper is definitely noticeable with the content I'm listening to, and the quality of all the connectors and shrouds are fantastic.
   
  All packaged up in a eco-friendly box and bag with his business card and a warranty card just really top off the quality of the whole package that is his service.
   
  Hats off to you, Matt - you've outdone yourself!
   
  Regards,
  Adam
  Happy FAW Customer


----------



## silverharbinger

Quote: 





fdm2k said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Although this is my first post, I have been reading these forums for quite some time and have used the information within to help make my headphone purchase decisions in the past! So hello all!!
> 
> ...


 
   
  That's great to read. Matthew is shipping a FAW silver cable to me as we speak. It might be a little while before I have them, but his service has been great so far. Very quick responses to emails, and the turnaround time was very good considering his stocks were out when I initially placed my order. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I think in a few weeks I'll be able to post up a review for him, and everyone else that helped to complete my portable rig.


----------



## elnero

I need to add my voice to the praise for Matthew. I was intrigued by some people saying that copper cables do really well on the Tralucent 1plus2's. I looked around and the FAW Copper Series IEM cable seemed like the ideal choice because it uses the same connectors as the Tralucent cables as well as the reasonable pricing and praise for the build quality and customer service.
   
  Needless to say I have not been disappointed, I just got the cable so I haven't had much time with it but my initial impressions are very positive. What I can say is Matthew was very patient, answered all my questions promptly and my order arrived in Canada in just a week. The packaging is a very nice touch and the cable itself seems very well built, it's not quite as supple as something like the Magnus 1 from Heir but still quite flexible. All in all the whole package feels like it easily exceeds it's asking price.


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





elnero said:


> I need to add my voice to the praise for Matthew. I was intrigued by some people saying that copper cables do really well on the Tralucent 1plus2's. I looked around and the FAW Copper Series IEM cable seemed like the ideal choice because it uses the same connectors as the Tralucent cables as well as the reasonable pricing and praise for the build quality and customer service.
> 
> Needless to say I have not been disappointed, I just got the cable so I haven't had much time with it but my initial impressions are very positive. What I can say is Matthew was very patient, answered all my questions promptly and my order arrived in Canada in just a week. The packaging is a very nice touch and the cable itself seems very well built, it's not quite as supple as something like the Magnus 1 from Heir but still quite flexible. All in all the whole package feels like it easily exceeds it's asking price.


 
   
  I'd be interested to hear your impressions regarding sonics with the 1plus2. I've been scrounging around for a good on-the-go cable as the uber is not suitable for that application. Patiently awaiting..


----------



## elnero

greed said:


> I'd be interested to hear your impressions regarding sonics with the 1plus2. I've been scrounging around for a good on-the-go cable as the uber is not suitable for that application. Patiently awaiting..


Unfortunately it may be awhile before I have any meaningful impressions to post as I'm away from home for a couple of weeks and didn't take the 1plus2's.


----------



## silverharbinger

My cable from Matthew arrived today. For one thing, I've had items from inside the US often take much longer to ship to me than they did from Matthew over in Poland (and for far less in the way of shipping costs I might add). I was totally surprised when they showed up at my door today, but that was a *very nice* surprise to get. Secondly, the packaging was in good shape and very nicely done. The cable itself is a beauty, and I like that it locks in very snugly on the dac and phone. It's the best in terms of build quality that I have used so far.
   
  I've been using it for a little bit now, and because it is digital I can't tell any major sound improvements. It's possible there could have been some detail added, but for me it's so subjective to know if my mood and biases are just altering what I would like to think that my music sounds like with this. It's placebo effect 101 folks, but I really like how the cable looks on my rig, and it works like a champ. This one is a keeper!


----------



## pspivak

Hi,
   
  I ordered a cable on 8/11, paid by PayPal on 8/12, 5 days to build, postmarked 8/19 and received on 8/26.  Nicely made and it fits the Android phone like a glove.  Now I am waiting for the Centrance HiFi M8.
   
  This company was a pleasure to deal with.  Smooth and easy transaction.  I can't wait to try it out.  Thanks Matthew!!!  And a special thanks to head-fier DanBa for the recommendation.
   
  5 cm functional micro A to USB Type B for Galaxy S4 to Centrance HiFi M8.


----------



## hawpunch

Just got my cables from Matthew and Forza Audioworks! They look awesome and I'm really, really satisfied with the workmanship thus far.  I ordered a lightning-micro usb cable and a copper extension cable.  The packaging was also professionally done and Matthew was very communicative throughout the whole process, answering all my questions.  Would definitely look to buy from him again.  The only bummer is that I though the DAC interface on my TTVJ Slim was a micro usb, but it may not be since the cable will not fit . That's my fault though, and Matthew fulfilled my order to a tee!


----------



## elnero

Quote: 





greed said:


> I'd be interested to hear your impressions regarding sonics with the 1plus2. I've been scrounging around for a good on-the-go cable as the uber is not suitable for that application. Patiently awaiting..


 

 Ok, I've had a little more time with the Copper Series cable. I'm not sure if you're familiar with the newer stock silver Tralucent cable or not but that's my only frame of reference for comparison. In my opinion the Copper Series cable has a smoother, fuller, richer and weightier sound. By contrast the Tralucent stock silver is quicker, lighter on it's feet. There's a little more tilt towards treble with the Tralucent cable and it seems a touch cleaner on the top. Both have their pluses and minuses but I'm rather smitten with Forza cable for my personal preferences but I could understand why someone would prefer the Tralucent stock silver.
   
  Right now I'm listening to the CEntrance HiFi-M8 out of my laptop with the Forza cabled 1plus2's and it's just magical.


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





elnero said:


> Ok, I've had a little more time with the Copper Series cable. I'm not sure if you're familiar with the newer stock silver Tralucent cable or not but that's my only frame of reference for comparison. In my opinion the Copper Series cable has a smoother, fuller, richer and weightier sound. By contrast the Tralucent stock silver is quicker, lighter on it's feet. There's a little more tilt towards treble with the Tralucent cable and it seems a touch cleaner on the top. Both have their pluses and minuses but I'm rather smitten with Forza cable for my personal preferences but I could understand why someone would prefer the Tralucent stock silver.
> 
> Right now I'm listening to the CEntrance HiFi-M8 out of my laptop with the Forza cabled 1plus2's and it's just magical.


 
   
  Thanks for the impressions nero. I'm trying to find a durable cable for on-the-go use with the 1plus2. The uber is not so hot in this area, so I'm interested in anyone's opinion for a more durable and less expensive alternative. Will looking into the Copper series now that you seem to like the combo. By the way, how are the pin connectors holding up? I know that the 1plus2 have recessed sockets, do the Forza IEM cables fit snug enough for exercise and heavy movement?


----------



## elnero

Quote: 





greed said:


> Thanks for the impressions nero. I'm trying to find a durable cable for on-the-go use with the 1plus2. The uber is not so hot in this area, so I'm interested in anyone's opinion for a more durable and less expensive alternative. Will looking into the Copper series now that you seem to like the combo. By the way, how are the pin connectors holding up? I know that the 1plus2 have recessed sockets, do the Forza IEM cables fit snug enough for exercise and heavy movement?


 

 The Copper Series looks like it uses the same connectors as Tralucent. I asked Matthew when ordering which to get for the 1plus2's and he said the sockets on the 1plus2's were not quite as deep as the usual CIEM recessed sockets so suggested I order the standard not recessed. Also, after talking to Matthew I determined that the standard also should have the same pin diameter of 0.77mm of the Tralucent cables so the fit is about the same. My only real complaint so far is the lack of L/R designation which makes it a bit more of a challenge when putting them on the IEM's.


----------



## maskofkpax

I have just received my Faw HPC for Audeze LCD2, shipping takes about 9 days to arrive and 5 days for build, pretty fast for international service.
The cable looks and sound great, nice packaging, good protection. Only a problem that there is no mark for L and R and i have to plug and check 
Matthew is very friendly and helpful as always 
Thanks Matt!


----------



## Kendoji

Yeah I had the same problem figuring out which side was which with the Noir cable for my HD 800.  In the end I assumed that the graphic on the splitter had to face forwards and went with that.  I meant to ask Matthew about that but didn't get round to it.
   
  Today I went ahead and ordered another Noir cable for my HE-500.  And an extender (4 pin XLR to 6.3 inch plug).


----------



## s0ckpupp3t

I've been using the Color Series HPC cables (http://forzaaudioworks.com/en/product.php?id_product=34) for my Philips Fidelio X1s for the past couple of weeks.  Very pleased with the cable build, sound and customer service.  Highly recommended!
   
Slightly more thoughts posted on the Philips Fidelio X1 thread: http://www.head-fi.org/t/623013/new-philips-fidelio-x1/2580#post_9763510


----------



## LFC_SL

Was on Forza site, there is a teaser image for upcoming "Hybrid Series" IEM cable
  
 The real reason I was on the site was to use the contact form to enquire about Kobiconn / RSA portable balanced plug termination option.
 My message was sent at 21:59 BST. Received a reply at 22:06 BST. Impressive, reminds me of David @ CypherLabs who is similarly quick to reply.
  
 The answer I got was "yes". Website not updated


----------



## revolutionz

After some patient waiting (nothing to do with Matthew, I ordered the cables before Matthew himself had received stock of it), I finally got my hands on my new IEM cable for my Shure SE846 and LOD cable for my Walkman F series to RSA Shadow.  These are both the new hybrid cable in 3D braid.  The build quality is superb, and I can't say enough about Matthew's customer service.  The shipping was quick, considering the product came from Poland.  Matthew was always quick to respond to my questions, and very helpful in his answers.  As soon as I opened them up, I did about 3-4 hours of A-B testing with the stock Shure cable. I wanted to do my damndest to make sure I wasn't experiencing a placebo effect. I am sure there is a difference between cables despite what others say. Now,  that being said,  it wasn't a night and day difference. What I experience with the hybrid cables is a bit wider soundstage, mids that sounds more detailed,  and smoother/better blended at the same time, and highs that have a bit better presentation,  and no loss of the wonderful bass these produce.  I will say there was no discernible change in bass with the cable switch,  but I will never go back to the stock cable. As a bonus,  I find this cable much more comfortable than the stock one.  Now on to the pics  (sorry for cellphone pics, I don't have a better camera)


----------



## maskofkpax

Today i've got the usb lod and ic from Matt, of course they're very nice and sounds awesome


----------



## zenpunk

I have got one of Matthew's great cable  to run my SD3 balanced. His cable are very neatly made and reasonably priced but sadly  I found it  far too stiff and thick  for IEMs. I hope he will come up soon with a lighter and more flexible option. 
 The new Hybrid seems to have the same issue as the copper.


----------



## skoog5600

I actually find the stiffness to be perfectly fine with my CIEMs. I prefer a little stiffer than the softer ones. I think it really comes down to preference.


----------



## skoog5600

skoog5600 said:


> I actually find the stiffness to be perfectly fine with my CIEMs. I prefer a little stiffer than the softer ones. I think it really comes down to preference.




Actually a reliable source Matthew tells me that he is now using a lighter and more flexible gauge 24AWG vs 26AWG for his new hybrid.


----------



## revolutionz

skoog5600 said:


> Actually a reliable source Matthew tells me that he is now using a lighter and more flexible gauge 24AWG vs 26AWG for his new hybrid.


 
  
 Yes, the hybrid wire is thinner than the copper wire he uses.  I have no problems with my hybrid wire as far as stiffness.  I actually find it to be more comfortable than my stock IEM cable.


----------



## skoog5600

revolutionz said:


> Yes, the hybrid wire is thinner than the copper wire he uses.  I have no problems with my hybrid wire as far as stiffness.  I actually find it to be more comfortable than my stock IEM cable.




I was actually responding to someone else's post in which he said the hybrid was the similar issue as the copper, which as you said and Matthew confirmed it is thinner and more flexible.


----------



## zenpunk

Good  to know, thanks. Now, I wish I had waited for the hybrid.


----------



## skoog5600

zenpunk said:


> Good  to know, thanks. Now, I wish I had waited for the hybrid.




I have his copper cable and find it quite durable and ok when it comes to flexibility.
And I use it daily. Have ordered the hybrid.

Let's face it his price and quality are hard to beat. 

He's replaced whiplash IMO


----------



## bestwithyou

Awesome copper cable usb mini to LOD and recabling ksc35.
Looking for hybrid cable soon.


----------



## Glynn1955

Hello, my first attempt at placing a comment, hope I have the right area to give my first impressions of Forza Cables ( I dont use computers much ) as most people have commented quality is first rate, seems slight improvement in sound quality, but so far only two albums played into Hifiman 400, using Lindermann D860 sacd into Woo WA6 with Sophia princess 274b, so look forward to bedding in, had cables made so can go balanced in future ( noir cable) any idea's for future amp? Looked at Firestone "Bobby " , Audio gd 6 , don't want amp with dac ( have two separate ones) if you are thinking about new cable for your headphones my experience with Matthew at Forza has been first rate . Many thanks Glynn


----------



## bestwithyou

For mini balanced fan.(^_^)
Claire Hybrid ICB


----------



## nrbatista

Hello guys,
I'm a recent proud owner of a FAW Noir cable for my LCD-2. After reading your comments on this forum and some email exchanges with Matthew I was convinced that this would be the best option to replace the stock ones that got broken some weeks back (my son tripped over them). 

As soon as they arrive I was amazed by the build quality and attention to details that Matthew put into it, simply amazing!

About the sound: they are now with almost 150h burning and the sound, deep and articulated bass are just perfect. This upgrade turned what is already an amazing headphones into something that I consider unbeatable at the same price (at least to my hears).

Thanks so much to Matthew for providing so much insight and excellent communication through out the process.

Now some pictures.

Regards.


----------



## tomscy2000

zenpunk said:


> I have got one of Matthew's great cable  to run my SD3 balanced. His cable are very neatly made and reasonably priced but sadly  I found it  far too stiff and thick  for IEMs. I hope he will come up soon with a lighter and more flexible option.  The new Hybrid seems to have the same issue as the copper.


 


skoog5600 said:


> I actually find the stiffness to be perfectly fine with my CIEMs. I prefer a little stiffer than the softer ones. I think it really comes down to preference.


 


skoog5600 said:


> Actually a reliable source Matthew tells me that he is now using a lighter and more flexible gauge 24AWG vs 26AWG for his new hybrid.


 
  
 For 24 AWG, I actually think FAW cables are perfectly fine in terms of stiffness. If you go even softer with LLD-PE insulation, you risk the dielectric properties not being as good, and in that case, you might as well stick with the thin PVC material like most stock cables... "better" PVC cables usually have pretty thick insulation --- think of the Furutech and Oyaide cables. In that case, they also need to be Kevlar-reinforced to keep torsion-related stresses to a minimum.


----------



## zenpunk

Sorry, but I just cannot believe anybody would find the copper cable more comfortable and enjoyable to use:
  

  
 By the way, Matthew is a real gentleman and offered to replace the cable with its new thinner 24AWG model, which I kindly accepted. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 PS: personally, I remain unconvinced cable make any difference to the sound. I only got this new cable because I needed a balanced one terminated with a TRRS jack.


----------



## johnfranz29

Thanks Forza i got my order now... thanks for a great communication with you guys keep it up. Nice packaging...


----------



## johnfranz29

thanks forza


----------



## Olanzky

Finally got it today. thanks to Matthew for such a lovely deal. impression to follow over the weekend.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hawpunch

Can concur that Matthew is awesome to deal with. Just ordered the hybrid cable from him and he offered to change the terminus on a another cable I bought from him even though the mistake was my fault. Would gladly do business with him over and over again .


----------



## Ranza

Just got it today, the quality is top-notch and Matthew always gave me a quick reply, great service
 Pic :
 http://i.imgur.com/TqDIp15.jpg
 http://i.imgur.com/VUPQdJK.jpg
 http://i.imgur.com/eJPpXMO.jpg
  
 Testing it with the M-Stage for now...


----------



## esmBOS

ranza said:


> Just got it today, the quality is top-notch and Matthew always gave me a quick reply, great service
> Pic :
> http://i.imgur.com/TqDIp15.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/VUPQdJK.jpg
> ...


 
  
 Wow it really looks amazing with the HD800's!


----------



## Syan25

I've recently received 2 more cables from Matthew. Awesome build. Thanks Matthew


----------



## bestwithyou

Beautiful Claire hybrid ICB rsa/alo cable.
Soundstage wide and deep.
Bright with bass impact and deep,sweet vocal. I love hybrid silver/copper sound.
Cheers


----------



## gav007

Matthew is a wonderful person to deal with. I have the 2.5m Claire 7N OCC Cryo Copper Cable for my Sennheiser HD600 and the Color Series Type-A to Type-B USB Cable for my DAP/laptop and they are gorgeous cables. In addition, I just ordered the Silver Series 7N OCC Cryo Silver Mini to Mini Cable


----------



## davidsh

Received my jack to rca coax cable to use with my x3. Very nice and good build, fairly flexible considering it is a coax cable. A little steep to pay 80€ for a cable only to get digital out of my fiio, but that was my choice


----------



## citraian

Hey guys,
  
 Is there any difference between the FAW Noir HPC and the FAW Claire HPC besides the nylon braiding?


----------



## quisxx

citraian said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Is there any difference between the FAW Noir HPC and the FAW Claire HPC besides the nylon braiding?


 
 Funny/luckily enough I had the same question.
  
 "Hi,
 The outcome of double strands per channel is increased dynamic especially in lower region of spectrum and better PRaT. The difference betwen Claire and Noir is sleeving and type of braiding. The 4x2 in Noir is better in reducing EMI and crosstalk, hence it preserves details in recordings better and creates wider soundstage."
  
 Straight from the man himself


----------



## citraian

Got it, thanks  What's the usual waiting time?
  
 Are all the products up on the site or are there any other additional ones?


----------



## gav007

citraian said:


> Got it, thanks  What's the usual waiting time?
> 
> Are all the products up on the site or are there any other additional ones?


 
  
 From my experience the cables are made from order. It takes between 1-2 weeks for the cables to be made before being shipped.


----------



## esmBOS

quisxx said:


> Funny/luckily enough I had the same question.
> 
> "Hi,
> The outcome of double strands per channel is increased dynamic especially in lower region of spectrum and better PRaT. The difference betwen Claire and Noir is sleeving and type of braiding. The 4x2 in Noir is better in reducing EMI and crosstalk, hence it preserves details in recordings better and creates wider soundstage."
> ...


 
 Just like when I changed shoe laces on my running shoes today! My step pace intervals improved drastically, I had much more of a soft oomph in my shoe-to-ground impacts! I'd say I also felt a sligt improvement in L-R-foot dynamic movement! All in all, they really made my running a much more pleasant experience!

 Naah, but they kept my shoes tied and they look nice


----------



## davidsh

^That's cables and the hole debate in a nutshell!


----------



## angelo898

has anyone who has bought cables from this company bought from companies like moon audio, or toxic cables or double helix cables?


----------



## esmBOS

angelo898 said:


> has anyone who has bought cables from this company bought from companies like moon audio, or toxic cables or double helix cables?


 
 No need to


----------



## skoog5600

angelo898 said:


> has anyone who has bought cables from this company bought from companies like moon audio, or toxic cables or double helix cables?


 

 I know people who have ... but I have bought my last three cables, LOD Mini, and two CIEM cables from Matthew. For the customer service, price, quality build and sound he is hard to beat IMHO.


----------



## angelo898

So how do they compare?


----------



## gav007

I got my Silver Series 7N OCC Cryo Silver Mini to Mini Cable this morning. Once again it's another gorgeous cable


----------



## gav007

spurs an said:


> Hello
> 
> Is anybody using their USB cables and if so what is their opinion of them.


 
  
 I have the Color Series Type-A to Type-B USB Cable which I use from my Asus G53 laptop to my V-Dac. I find the soundstage and bass improved. I'm satisfy with the quality of the cable and the sound it produces, but your mileage may vary.


----------



## esmBOS

gav007 said:


> I have the Color Series Type-A to Type-B USB Cable which I use from my Asus G53 laptop to my V-Dac. I find the soundstage and bass improved. I'm satisfy with the quality of the cable and the sound it produces, but your mileage may vary.


 
 Are we really suggesting that a USB cable transfering a digital signal is changing the sonic signature?


----------



## citraian

We're not suggesting. We're convinced.


----------



## pspivak

citraian said:


> We're not suggesting. We're convinced.



 


I'm convinced too.


----------



## davidsh

Each to his own, pick your poison, bla bla bla... I'll go unsub


----------



## LFC_SL

angelo898 said:


> has anyone who has bought cables from this company bought from companies like moon audio, or toxic cables or double helix cables?


 
  
 Toxic cables have excellent build and finish from fondling at London meet table... but as delighted as I would be in supporting the UK economy, ain't waiting six months for the privilege


----------



## OmsJtmz32

Toxic cables indeed is excellent in build quality and looks sooo beautiful too. If wait time is a concern, I am sure it will be reduced in time to come so for now Forza is an option if you cant wait.


----------



## skoog5600

omsjtmz32 said:


> Toxic cables indeed is excellent in build quality and looks sooo beautiful too. If wait time is a concern, I am sure it will be reduced in time to come so for now Forza is an option if you cant wait.




Forza's turnaround is quite fast and the price is really good! As is the build quality.


----------



## Dopaminer

This is how I`ll subscribe to this thread:
  
  
 http://forzaaudioworks.com/en/
  
  
 Just in case anyone was thinking, like me, they need to visit the page RIGHT NOW..
  
 Cool looking stuff.  I`m thinking of that amazing black braid for my hd800, but terminated in mini XLR4 like the ALO Green Line, with multiple adapters. . . . .


----------



## angelo898

you could just press the subscribe button


----------



## citraian

angelo898 said:


> you could just press the subscribe button



where's the style in that? )


----------



## froger

Just ordered the FAW Noir HPC MkII cable from Matthew for my incoming Alpha Dogs. Seems like the the newer version is supposed to more flexible and sound better, but also slightly more expensive than the first version.


----------



## Tony1110

Thinking about picking up the Noir cable for my HE-500. Are they as nice as they look in the pictures?


----------



## DanPluck

tony1110 said:


> Thinking about picking up the Noir cable for my HE-500. Are they as nice as they look in the pictures?




100% yes, so nice I have two for my HE500, one for TRS and one for speaker taps.


----------



## Tony1110

danpluck said:


> 100% yes, so nice I have two for my HE500, one for TRS and one for speaker taps.




Great. Do they do anything for sound quality?


----------



## DanPluck

tony1110 said:


> Great. Do they do anything for sound quality?




I bought them as I did not like the stock cable, there was no 6 month wait and they looked well built. I don't subscribe to the belief that cable makes a tangible difference to the sound of a headphone or speaker. 

Maybe it's my ears or BS filter, we will never know 

That said Matthew at Forza is a pleasure to deal with and his products are top class. I will be a repeat customer.


----------



## Paul Graham

delete please.


----------



## rawrster

I keep wanting to buy a cable for my ciem but then every time I go on the website I see this hybrid iem cable coming soon...


----------



## skoog5600

rawrster said:


> I keep wanting to buy a cable for my ciem but then every time I go on the website I see this hybrid iem cable coming soon...


 

 I would send Matthew an e-mail and ask him if the hybrid is ready to go. I think it is and he will make one for you.
  
 I am receiving one very soon and will be putting up a review of it.


----------



## revolutionz

skoog5600 said:


> I would send Matthew an e-mail and ask him if the hybrid is ready to go. I think it is and he will make one for you.
> 
> I am receiving one very soon and will be putting up a review of it.


 
  
 He has the cable, just must not have updated the website yet.  I've had a hybrid IEM cable and LOD for about a month now.  Just shoot him an email, he is great to work with.


----------



## skoog5600

revolutionz said:


> He has the cable, just must not have updated the website yet.  I've had a hybrid IEM cable and LOD for about a month now.  Just shoot him an email, he is great to work with.


----------



## rawrster

awesome. pics plz  

how flexible and soft would you say is the new cable?


----------



## revolutionz

rawrster said:


> awesome. pics plz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
http://www.head-fi.org/t/661441/forza-audioworks-the-appreciation-thread/105#post_9812620
 Pics ^
  
 This is my first aftermarket cable, so I don't have much to compare it to.  I find it to be flexible enough for my uses, and have no issues with comfort.


----------



## Paul Graham

delete please.


----------



## skoog5600

For people who want to contact Matthew at Forza directly, please do not use the appreciation thread to place an order.
  
 Here is his website http://www.forzaaudioworks.com/
  
 Find your way around the site to contact him.


----------



## Paul Graham

Ive tried contacting him on the website to no joy as I told you in pm. 
 I apologise if my reply sounded a bit rude, Im under a huge amount of stress right now!  
 So my apologies for a rude reply.
 Matthew, I am sorry for putting this in your appreciation thread,
 However I have a few custom specs which aren't available in the website's drop down menu.
 I have now pm'd Matthew which I know I know, I should have thought of it before. 
  
 All my best and sorry for being a klutz! 
  
 Paul


----------



## Dopaminer

paul graham said:


> Ive tried contacting him on the website to no joy as I told you in pm.
> I apologise if my reply sounded a bit rude, Im under a huge amount of stress right now!
> So my apologies for a rude reply.
> Matthew, I am sorry for putting this in your appreciation thread,
> ...


 
  
 Nothing will beat stress like a new Forza cable !  Maybe a glass of wine as well.....


----------



## rawrster

I heard back from Matthew and he does have the cable although it's a bit more than what I want to spend on a cable. I might think about just the one on the website.


----------



## TechNerd

Just wanted to add my 2 cents and extend a Dzienkuje to Matthew at Forza AudioWorks for the excellent cable that just arrived today (Jack from New Jersey).
  
 I purchased the FAW Noir HPC for my HiFiMan HE-400. I wasn't happy with the stock cable and initially went with HiFiMan's silver cable for the HE-500. While the silver cable did help brighten the sound of the HE-400, for me the killer was the 10 ft. length that was just impractical for my needs.
  
After reading various reviews, I ordered from Matthew and could not be more pleased. The sound of the HE-400 with the FAW Noir HPC and paired with my Schiit Lyr/Bifrost combo is truly outstanding.
  
I highly recommend Matthew's cables. From a price/performance standpoint, they cannot be beat.


----------



## lihongxixi

good info.Tried another from the netherlands not so long ago but they weren't up to scratch compaired to it .


----------



## Ony38

Just get my new iem cables and LOD for my portable rig : Unique Melody Merlin/Miracle + RSA Intruder + DX50
  
 I order a copper and the new hydrid cable, I will write a review soon!
  


  

  

  
  
 Thanks Matthew for your beautiful job, it definitly worth the price!


----------



## ariesq

Trying to order a cable from his site. Keep getting a payment error when trying to check-out via Paypal. Hope to get it sorted soon. Love the aesthetics of his cables.


----------



## Ony38

ariesq said:


> Trying to order a cable from his site. Keep getting a payment error when trying to check-out via Paypal. Hope to get it sorted soon. Love the aesthetics of his cables.


 

 Send an email to Matthew, he will answer you quickly !


----------



## ariesq

ony38 said:


> Send an email to Matthew, he will answer you quickly !


 
 His response was swift. Payment sent. Now the waiting begins. Soo far soo good =)


----------



## Gun21

Can you remove the clear plastic sheath over the jack as seen here? http://forzaaudioworks.com/en/product.php?id_product=34


----------



## Dopaminer

ony38 said:


> Just get my new iem cables and LOD for my portable rig : Unique Melody Merlin/Miracle + RSA Intruder + DX50
> 
> I order a copper and the new hydrid cable, I will write a review soon!
> 
> ...


that is an awesome looking rig!


----------



## skoog5600

Just wanted to put up a post to say that I have received my iMod (fMod - f is for Forza) from Matthew along with a hybrid LOD, and a hybrid custom IEM cable. I will be setting up a new thread with a review of the Hybrid IEM cable and photos in December. In the meantime, I just want to echo what many members have said about Matthew and Forza Audioworks. From the beginning with communication all the way through to final delivery it has been a joy to deal with him. Matthew is good at prompt replies. And of course about the actual product, the work is top notch and really above and beyond IMO for the price. Great deal, communication and product. He is giving others a run for their money.  What more can be said! Thanks Matthew.


----------



## citraian

Today I received a FAW Claire Hybrid HPC for my Audeze LCD-3's. The cable looks downright sexy, is very comfortable and the sound is so far exactly what I wanted: to get more soundstage, clarity and details and not loose to much bass when compared to the stock cable.
  
Me doing pictures of the cable won't do it justice. Matthew did some photos of it for the site and those will look much better anyway 
  
It was a pleasure doing business with Matthew and I will surely buy from him again. The only small downside was that I needed to wait more than the initial estimation but that was only because Matthew was really trying to get the new splitters to be perfect and I offered to wait in order to use them.


----------



## scook94

Joined the FAW Owners Club today after ordering the Noir cable for my Shure SRH1840s. Matthew informed me that the MKII cable was available so I upgraded to that too. I look forward to receiving them in due course.
  
 I must admit I found Matthew as easy to deal with as everyone has previously mentioned!


----------



## Textfeud

I just ordered the Hybrid Noir HPC for my HE-500 and also the Hybrid USB and Interconnect cables. Can't wait to finally receive them. Cost me a small fortune, but since the HE-500 is here to stay (and so are my Lyr and Bifrost) I figured I might as well splurge and get the best. Very excited


----------



## Austin Morrow

Recieved the Noir, the Claire, and a Lightning LOD, reviews on all those coming soon. Here's a sneak peak from my iPhone. More proffessional photos coming soon.


----------



## Don Lehrer

austin morrow said:


> Recieved the Noir, the Claire, and a Lightning LOD, reviews on all those coming soon. *Here's a sneak* peak from my iPhone. More proffessional photos coming soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 It looks more like a snake  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , are the claire and the noir for the same headphone??? I ask just to know if you can maybe do a comparision?? Thanks


----------



## Austin Morrow

don lehrer said:


> It looks more like a snake
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yes, they are both for the HE-500, and yes to that second part.


----------



## matabroad

Bought LOD cable and some RCA interconnects from these guys. Great quality and quickly delivered.


----------



## cartrufer

Bought a FAW Color Series HPC for my Hifiman 400.
 I had a previous experience with this cable but with a different headphone, as when I bought my second
 hand Sennheiser HD 600 it came with one of these.
 Understanding the differences between the two headphones the results are quite similar.
 Improvements over the original cables with brighter sound, more "light" for the sound in them, better sound
 stage and I do not want to forget about the comfort over those 3 meters long cables.
 Very satisfied.
  
 cartrufer


----------



## skoog5600

I recently purchased a number of items from Matthew. I will be doing a review of his hybrid custom IEM cable and posting it within a week.
  
 For now I would just like to say that the fMod (iMod) I had done by Matthew has been great! Great service and price. Also I purchased the hybrid LOD which pairs up nicely with my fMod and my custom 335 IEMs. The set up sounds great!
  
 The price and overall customer service is impeccable!
  
 As always thanks Matthew.


----------



## Austin Morrow

I'll have an unboxing video or something of the sort up soon.


----------



## eddiehaha

austin morrow said:


> I'll have an unboxing video or something of the sort up soon.


 
 Guys , Happy new year!
  
I'm looking forward to see your professional pictures and reviews~!


----------



## Don Lehrer

eddiehaha said:


> Guys , Happy new year!
> 
> I'm looking forward to see your professional pictures and reviews~!


 
 +1


----------



## Il Baffo

I bought a FAW Cooper Series V2 for my ath Es700, amazing cable, it improved especially clarity, detail and instrument separation. 
 Even the built quality and the look are amazing.
 Great job ForzAudioWorks


----------



## pcyco

hallo
  
 after severeal monzhs of dayly usage, i can say, the cable works verry well.
 a also use it during sportive activity (sweat and so on), no corrosion etc. (someone asked before).
  
 regards
  
 thomas


----------



## feverfive

I just created an account on the FAW site.  I've see FAW mentioned favorably so much, that I finally decided to take a look.  I already have an interconnect in my shopping cart, and I also want to purchase a FAW Noir HPC for my Shure SRH1540.....I just need to figure out if the SRH1440/1840 cables he has pre-configured in the ordering options uses the same MMCX connectors as my 1540's.  I'm hoping I can get this order placed today.  I like supporting solid vendors like FAW.
  
 EDIT:  Well dang, talk about service.  I posted my situation above, check my emails a few minutes ago, and there's a message from Matthew confirming the connectors are the same.  Order is placed!  Expensive shipping via EMS, but these look to be quality cables, and I can't wait to receive them.  Thanks Matthew!


----------



## Austin Morrow

feverfive said:


> I just created an account on the FAW site.  I've see FAW mentioned favorably so much, that I finally decided to take a look.  I already have an interconnect in my shopping cart, and I also want to purchase a FAW Noir HPC for my Shure SRH1540.....I just need to figure out if the SRH1440/1840 cables he has pre-configured in the ordering options uses the same MMCX connectors as my 1540's.  I'm hoping I can get this order placed today.  I like supporting solid vendors like FAW.
> 
> EDIT:  Well dang, talk about service.  I posted my situation above, check my emails a few minutes ago, and there's a message from Matthew confirming the connectors are the same.  Order is placed!  Expensive shipping via EMS, but these look to be quality cables, and I can't wait to receive them.  Thanks Matthew!


 
  
 You will not be dissapointed.


----------



## Textfeud

Can't wait to receive my Noir Hybrid HPC. Already have my Interconnect and USB cable. They both look and feel great. Since there is such a cable debate on Head-Fi always I won't get in too much detail. But from what I've heard (could be psychological) my Audioquest cables had a little more bass and the Forza Audioworks have a little more detail and clarity. But it could just be my mind playing tricks with me because I was in a different mood or wrong song etc etc.


----------



## Greed

Has anyone tried FAW's Twin USB cable? If so how does it compare to some of the more expensive competitors?


----------



## Textfeud

greed said:


> Has anyone tried FAW's Twin USB cable? If so how does it compare to some of the more expensive competitors?


 
 I own it. I own the upgraded Noir Hybrid one. Really dig the looks and compared to the Audioquest Cinnamon it has less bass but better clarity and details. IMO ofcourse


----------



## Greed

textfeud said:


> I own it. I own the upgraded Noir Hybrid one. Really dig the looks and compared to the Audioquest Cinnamon it has less bass but better clarity and details. IMO ofcourse


 
  
 Do you have the regular USB cable or the twin head version? From what I understand, using a double head design adds some challenge.


----------



## Textfeud

greed said:


> Do you have the regular USB cable or the twin head version? From what I understand, using a double head design adds some challenge.


 
 I have this one but the Hybrid Noir version. http://forzaaudioworks.com/en/product.php?id_product=29
  
 So single head.


----------



## Austin Morrow

Here's the video.


----------



## feverfive

Just curious, what's Foza's typical turn-around time between placing order & shipping. We're not talking Toxic Cables-type waits are we?


----------



## gav007

feverfive said:


> Just curious, what's Foza's typical turn-around time between placing order & shipping. We're not talking Toxic Cables-type waits are we?


 

 It should be a two weeks turn-around time. I have ordered from Forza 4 times and each time it took about 2 weeks.


----------



## feverfive

^^^ Cool thanks. 2 weeks isn't bad at all IME. I just wanted to know so my expectations don't get out of wack


----------



## SgtMattBaker

I received today cable for my HD600 color series. RCA interconnect also color series and short jack copper series for my portable rig. Good contact with Matthew, and even though there were christmas quickly sent my package.. Build quality is excellent for this price so I can only recommend Forza Audioworks!


----------



## filuS

I bought FAW Copper Series Twin USB like half a year ago, it is working like a charm, plus it is very aesthetically pleasing. About a month ago I placed an order for their FAW Copper Series Twin USB for Audiophileo/M2Tech (separate data and power lines), but after about 2 days I was approached by Matt that if I waited a bit, he could upgrade it to mk2 version. It took a bit longer, due to holidays and everything but I received my package few days ago. Matt is really nice guy, we exchanged few messages and he was always helpful. On top of that, he makes a fine cables and I will surely buy more from him in future (if everything goes according to plan I will be buying LCD-XC in the summer and want FAW top of the line cable for it).
 Btw, that eco-friendly package is very interesting (and gives me a feeling that I am receiving something rather special), after I opened it I had a little mess on my bed


----------



## feverfive

Just curious whether anyone has communicated w/ FAW over the last week or so.  I placed an order for FAW Noir HP cable and a OCC silver ICL cable on January 3.  I was expecting shipment after a couple weeks based on a response to a wait time question I asked here.  Late last week, I got a message from FAW asking if I'd like to upgrade my cable order to their Hybrid cable (for an additional 34 Eur, ~$47USD).  I agreed, paid via PayPal & FAW confirmed receipt.  Since then, nothing.  I'm not exactly worried, just curious since this is my first time dealing w/ FAW.


----------



## skoog5600

feverfive said:


> Just curious whether anyone has communicated w/ FAW over the last week or so.  I placed an order for FAW Noir HP cable and a OCC silver ICL cable on January 3.  I was expecting shipment after a couple weeks based on a response to a wait time question I asked here.  Late last week, I got a message from FAW asking if I'd like to upgrade my cable order to their Hybrid cable (for an additional 34 Eur, ~$47USD).  I agreed, paid via PayPal & FAW confirmed receipt.  Since then, nothing.  I'm not exactly worried, just curious since this is my first time dealing w/ FAW.




Hi

I know Matthew has been on vacation up until January 17th. Maybe send him another email. And hopefully he is checking this thread. I too will be placing an order for a hybrid FitEar cable.


----------



## skoog5600

Before I go into details of the Forza Audioworks hybrid custom IEM cable review, I would just like to start with the overall experience in dealing with Matthew at Forza. Over the last year I have ordered three LODs, a custom IEM copper cable and had him do an iMod (called fMod for Forza) of my 5th generation iPod. And not only have the prices been incredibly reasonable, as is the overall workmanship and quality, but the customer service experience is number one. He responds in a prompt manner and is always willing to accommodate the needs of his customers, and this coming from a somewhat demanding customer at times.

Let me preface my overall impressions with the following: First of all I used a pair of Rooth LS8 custom IEMs along with my 6th gen iPod paired with my ALO national amp. My musical preferences used for testing were mainly rock and roll, punk and some folk. You may have different preferences, but I do not think this will impact your overall enjoyment of this cable in the least.

Okay, now on to the review. Let me first start with the specifics – the cable is made of a hybrid OCC semi-Litz wire, with purity of 7N (99,99999%) and insulation of PE, braided 4 wires of AWG26 diameter. The OCC copper strands are covered with enamel, which means no green oxide will cover the cable over time reducing SQ. The OCC silver strands are not in Litz configuration in order to widen the overall soundstage, adding sparkle to highs, but avoiding thinness and harshness typical to Litz silver wires. The overall package comes in an eco-friendly packaging and manufactured with great care to reduce the environmental impact something that is very important to Matthew.

My impressions – First of all, this cable is very light and maintains its consistent shape with continued use, although I have not spent that many hours with it. But I will say that this cable is a significant improvement over any of my stock cables as well as my custom copper and silver cables. The areas I found this noticeable were in the treble region, which are more extended with cleaner mids, more details and generally a warmer bass feel and overall more open sound with a distinctive sense of instrument separation. Now I tend to prefer a warmer sound overall (comes down to one’s personal preference) and really from the first listen this was my experience. And the instrument separation and details were spectacular, especially in the areas of drum and bass, which are what my ears are drawn to initially.

Also each cable comes with a one year warranty card.

I would say that overall for the attention to detail, build quality, clarity of sound and the price point for a hybrid cable, there are very few companies out there that can compete with Forza Audioworks. Of course there are hybrid cables available, but you are going to pay a significantly higher price. I’d say Matthew has a winner with his hybrid series!


----------



## sl888

Copper and hybrid IEM cable owners, is there memory wire? Any issues with wearing the cable over the ear?


----------



## skoog5600

sl888 said:


> Copper and hybrid IEM cable owners, is there memory wire? Any issues with wearing the cable over the ear?


 

 No problems wearing it over the ear at all.


----------



## Stonephace

feverfive said:


> Just curious whether anyone has communicated w/ FAW over the last week or so.  I placed an order for FAW Noir HP cable and a OCC silver ICL cable on January 3.  I was expecting shipment after a couple weeks based on a response to a wait time question I asked here.  Late last week, I got a message from FAW asking if I'd like to upgrade my cable order to their Hybrid cable (for an additional 34 Eur, ~$47USD).  I agreed, paid via PayPal & FAW confirmed receipt.  Since then, nothing.  I'm not exactly worried, just curious since this is my first time dealing w/ FAW.


 
  
 FWIW, I placed my order for a set of Noir headphone cables on 6th January. I also got the upgrade email (on the 8th) and paid for it (think mine was 29Eur). I've sent FAW a few emails since asking, amongst other things, about dispatch dates (I too was slightly worried as this was my first time too...).
  
 Matthew's always answered my emails really quickly and has handled me changing my mind, then changing it back, with very good grace.
  
 Well, I heard from Matthew yesterday that my cables had been dispatched. According to the Poczta Polska website, they're now sitting in Wroclaw.


----------



## feverfive

stonephace said:


> feverfive said:
> 
> 
> > Just curious whether anyone has communicated w/ FAW over the last week or so.  I placed an order for FAW Noir HP cable and a OCC silver ICL cable on January 3.  I was expecting shipment after a couple weeks based on a response to a wait time question I asked here.  Late last week, I got a message from FAW asking if I'd like to upgrade my cable order to their Hybrid cable (for an additional 34 Eur, ~$47USD).  I agreed, paid via PayPal & FAW confirmed receipt.  Since then, nothing.  I'm not exactly worried, just curious since this is my first time dealing w/ FAW.
> ...


 
  
 I finally got a response on Sunday, January 19 from FAW saying my order would ship on Tues or Wed (Jan. 21 or 22).  I never got any tracking info, so on Thursday Jan. 23 I sent another email.  I got a response on Fri Jan 24 saying they were shipping that day & tracking would be forthcoming.  I didn't got tracking information, so I sent another email yesterday, Saturday Jan. 25, and later I got tracking #.  I just checked EMS tracking, and it says "no tracking information for the shipment, or overdue tracking."    Again, I'm not necessarily "worried"; we all take a leap of faith when relying on online reviews to purchase, so all I can do is wait & see what happens.


----------



## Matez

No need to worry - sometimes the tracking info is not very accurate and its updated with delay


----------



## gav007

I just finished 200 hours of burn in on my hybrid iMod cable. Great cable!  The next cable I will be ordering from Matthew is the hybrid iem cable.


----------



## feverfive

matez said:


> No need to worry - sometimes the tracking info is not very accurate and its updated with delay


 

 Yeah, not really worried.  It still says no tracking info.  It reminds me of delayed tracking info we get here in the U.S. when shipping Priority Mail with U.S. Postal Service.  Sometimes the package is delivered before tracking info even shows up.  It'll get here when it gets here.


----------



## Stonephace

feverfive said:


> matez said:
> 
> 
> > No need to worry - sometimes the tracking info is not very accurate and its updated with delay
> ...


 
  
 According to the Poczta Polska website, my cables are still sitting in Wroclaw. ::drums fingers on table in frustration:: 
  
 According to Google maps, the post office where they are sitting is in what looks like a very nice part of the city. Why do all cities in mittel-Europa look so much nicer than cities in the UK?


----------



## TopKatz

Very impressed by the products & prices tried to order but got"This product is no longer in stock with thee options but is available with others with those attributes but is available with others".Ordered something else hope that it arrives soon.


----------



## Stonephace

Woohoo. Cables arrived today (despite the online track & trace telling me that they are somewhere called Langley - hang on, isn't that headquarters of the CIA? Something you're not telling us FAW??? ** ).
  
 Noir HPC Mk2.
  
 Man alive, they are *lovely*. And the Furutech jackplug is probably illegal to carry around in public in the UK - you could do some serious harm with that thing; it is _heavy_.
  
 The recycled packaging is pretty cool - but a couple of free stickers would have been nice **
  
 Eventually I'll try and get round to posting some pics. But overall, two thumbs up.


----------



## Matez

stonephace said:


> Woohoo. Cables arrived today (despite the online track & trace telling me that they are somewhere called Langley - hang on, isn't that headquarters of the CIA? Something you're not telling us FAW??? ** ).


 
  
 You think why they arrived at your place that quickly - I know some people here and there )


----------



## Stonephace

matez said:


> stonephace said:
> 
> 
> > Woohoo. Cables arrived today (despite the online track & trace telling me that they are somewhere called Langley - hang on, isn't that headquarters of the CIA? Something you're not telling us FAW??? ** ).
> ...


 
  
 CIA Logistics. When you absolutely, positively can't wait for your hi-fi bling to be with you.
  
 (Any feelings of disorientation, apparent strange behaviour by your computers/tablets/phones, and you noticing unmarked vans close (but not _too _close) to your home, are due entirely to the sheer speed and awesomeness of the delivery. And please attach any free stickers you receive to any and all of your electronic devices. Thank you.)


----------



## Austin Morrow

My review should be up early tomorrow. Sorry all for the long wait.


----------



## AmberOzL

Hi guys,
  
 I found this thread and FAW with a suggestion from my friend. I see he is close to me (Belgium-Poland) so I thought, what the hell, just ask a question and see if how things are working.
  
 First of all, I would like to say thank you for quality work and low prices. Not everybody does it nowadays. So far what I read in this thread gives me a nice hope.
  
 So, Matt, I am sure you know Spiral Ear, a ciem manufacturer from Poland, Grzegorz does god-tier ciems of course. I happen to have SE5way with me and I am "very" happy with it. Nowadays I am thinking about upgrading my dap to X5 and probably get a new cable for my SE5way too.
  
 Probably you know, SE5way's cable connector looks like the same old Westone/JHA type however the pins are slightly longer than usual. So my question, did you work with a Spiral Ear ciem before? I am thinking about getting a cable from you but I really would like to avoid sending it back for a problem. Maybe you can contact Grzegorz to learn more about the cable connector so I can get perfect fit for my ciem?
  
 Another thing is, I see only FAW Copper Series IEM cable, the rest is all for headphones. Do you plan to bring anything else than Copper Series? Maybe you already have new things but no time to update the website?


----------



## Matez

Thanks, im doing best i can to offer quality, affordable cables. Of course i know Grzegorz CIEMs, but I'm afraid i cannot post here any info about my copper and hybrid cables for Spiral Ear CIEMs (head-fi.org rules for MOT)


----------



## AmberOzL

matez said:


> Thanks, im doing best i can to offer quality, affordable cables. Of course i know Grzegorz CIEMs, but I'm afraid i cannot post here any info about my copper and hybrid cables for Spiral Ear CIEMs (head-fi.org rules for MOT)


 

 So, you are sure if I get a cable from you, it will fit correctly to my ciem (because it is slightly different from the default connectors as you know)?
  
 So you have hybrid too, that's good to know. I am getting more and more interested


----------



## angelo898

matez said:


> Thanks, im doing best i can to offer quality, affordable cables. Of course i know Grzegorz CIEMs, but I'm afraid i cannot post here any info about my copper and hybrid cables for Spiral Ear CIEMs (head-fi.org rules for MOT)



Pretty sure you can om him if you are scared to break the rules


----------



## esmBOS

angelo898 said:


> Pretty sure you can om him if you are scared to break the rules


 

 MOT's are not even allowed to answer questions about their products via PM. I tried  Shoot him an e-mail!


----------



## AmberOzL

I just wanted to know that if he can make special connectors for Spiral Ear ciems guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I will probably choose hybrid one but I still need to discuss things in email but I just want to be sure that the connector and the pins will provide perfect fit.
  
 As far as I know, Spiral Ear cable connector has 4 mm pins instead of 3 mm usual length. Also it is quite recessed, so I believe thick and fat connectors will not fit. I just hope Matt knows about that connector type and everything will go smooth


----------



## revolutionz

Couple new adapters from Forza.  Good service, and good quality as always.  3.5mm IC in hybrid for my DX50/Shadow combo, 3.5mm to 1/4" for using my HD700's with my Hornet amp.


----------



## TopKatz

My FAW Claire Mk2 interconnects (not on the website yet) arrived a few days ago.I will be just repeating what everyone says about Forza,great build quality and excellent communication from Matthew.


----------



## Glynn1955

Have purchased another cable from matt at Forza, a balanced 4 pin to 2 x 3 pin adaptor, the normal excellent service and quality as always, I dont think there is anything to add to the comments made, truly first rate well done enjoy your success Glynn


----------



## Androb

Got my cable from them a couple of days ago for my HD650. The cable looks beautiful and sounded better than my diy balanced cable.

 Gonna get the most expensive one for my LCD-3 maybe sometime soon when I get extra money to spend.


----------



## jonbmet

Are the cables braided by hand or is there some sort of machine used for braiding wire in this manner? I've attempted to make a couple of cables like these and don't understand how FAW braids them by hand each time....especially keeping the braid so consistent. It's a lot of work.


----------



## Matez

At first during prototyping it was consistent, but it required a lot of time. After few hundred of cables - it is quite fast, but still it is indeed a lot of work, especially when the cable is long and made of 8 strands


----------



## Textfeud

matez said:


> At first during prototyping it was consistent, but it required a lot of time. After few hundred of cables - it is quite fast, but still it is indeed a lot of work, especially when the cable is long and made of 8 strands


 
 You got mail


----------



## Cotnijoe

I got my FAW ICL coming along in the mail in a few days. Getting psyched to see what its like! rly excited about the packaging actually haha!


----------



## awry

fdm2k said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Although this is my first post, I have been reading these forums for quite some time and have used the information within to help make my headphone purchase decisions in the past! So hello all!!
> 
> ...


 
 UPOCC i think. Not OCC?


----------



## Cotnijoe

I think the two are the same thing. UPOCC is just another way of saying OCC?


----------



## Greed

cotnijoe said:


> I think the two are the same thing. UPOCC is just another way of saying OCC?


 
  
 No, similar but no. It really depends on the companies definition they choose to believe. UP = Ultra-Pure but a wire can be made with OCC wire and not be true UP. From what I understand there are very few OEMs of Professor Ohno's wire, so the likelihood that Forza is using UPOCC is probably good.


----------



## awry

cotnijoe said:


> I think the two are the same thing. UPOCC is just another way of saying OCC?


 
 Different. BTG's site has a good explanation of both. As little as the difference may be, i would rather have UPOCC than OCC.


----------



## awry

ony38 said:


> Just get my new iem cables and LOD for my portable rig : Unique Melody Merlin/Miracle + RSA Intruder + DX50
> 
> I order a copper and the new hydrid cable, I will write a review soon!
> 
> ...


 
 Those Miracles are nice man.


----------



## Ony38

Thanks!

This is my Merlin, if you want to see some pics of my Miracle, you can check my (french) review of it (with Forza cable) : http://www.tellementnomade.org/review-unique-melody-3dd-merlin-miracle/


----------



## Demibeard

Hello all,
  
 I’ve just received my LOD from Forza Audio Works, and I have to say I'm impressed. It is a thing of beauty.
  
 I placed my order on the 4th of February for a LOD from my Walkman (NWZ-F886) to Fiio Kunlun (E18).
  
 I'd originally gone for a Silver cable, but a very polite e-mail the next day from Mateusz offered a hybrid copper/silver option, which I opted for. But that the new hybrid cable would be available in a few days.
  
 I was then e-mailed on the 11th to say my order had shipped.
  
 Got home today, lovely looking package sat in my letterbox.
  
 As many have posted before the packaging is excellent, I love the canvas bag. The personalised envelope with my invoice. All garnish I know, but a very nice personal touch in a time when other companies have 'frustration free packaging' or two bits of card around your CD...
  
 The LOD itself is wonderful, the WM-Port connector is a much better fit than the Fiio one I bought, no wobble, snug and solid. the 3.5mm jack (straight) is sturdy, not massive and not flimsy, the cable (without sleeving, I like the look of the braid) looks superb.
  
 I'm relatively new into audio, I've been lurking hear for around six months or so, and have taken a lot of information on board, my current portable set-up is the aforementioned NWZ-F886 which follows on from an Xperia S / NWZ-A828 / NetMD, is coupled with a Fiio Kunlun E18 ending with a pair of MDR-1R's.
  
 Therefore my commentary on the audio could and should be viewed with some suspicion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I will say from my brief listening this evening, it sounds much better than my Fiio one.
  
 So thank you Forza Audio Works, I am a very happy customer. I shall be using your services in the future.
  
 Mathew


----------



## Fantik

Hello to all,
  
 Am no expert, but in what I think is good and bad I try to compare things.
  
 I received the cable from Mattew and how it is expected here is my assessment.
  
 The notice differences between the cable from FAW and the stock is, the FAW cable have a greater detail sounds and more controlled bass not to overlap each other sounds.
  
 The only downside, and this goes for all sleeved cables is, that they tend to be microphonic when touching something such as our clothes.
  
 The cable is perfect in all aspects.
  
 Thanks Matthew for the quality of your work and those who work with you.
  
 For all a hug!


----------



## Jamppa

Have had the faw noir hpc for my Hd800 a while now. It looks good, sounds good and is really flexible.
 Build quality is top notch and attention to detail is amazing.
  
 Thank you Forza Audioworks!


----------



## Zojokkeli

Received email that my package has been sent. Very much looking forward to receive my new cables. It was also very pleasant surprise to find such a quality cable company here in Europe, since all the fun audio stuff usually comes from the US.


----------



## esmBOS

I received a host of cables from Matt last week and I've been meaning to post a few pictures and write a few words about them. Unfortunately I've been so busy at work I haven't really had the chance to do it right yet. I thought I'd at least post a picture of the custom connector Matt made for my rig! Build quality is spectacular as always, and this little jumper has drastically increased the enjoyment factor for my main portable rig! Thank you very much Matt! You and your company are awesome!


----------



## yadako

Had a business with matthew and FAW. I would say, I am really pleased with the business transaction. One of the wire already arrived, and still waiting for the next one. Will post couple pictures here when all are here. Highly recommended guys, please consider buying cables from FAW!


----------



## Zojokkeli

Picked the cables up today and I'm already loving them! I'm not sure if my mind is playing tricks on me, but I think I can even hear a small upgrade in SQ. The Neutrik plug is very substantial, I think one could use it in self defense.


----------



## yadako

As promised, here are all the cables. Thanks matthew, you did a very great job!!
  
 Packages come on 2 occasions (well mr. matthew forgot to put my ICL in the 1st package, human makes mistake 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
  
 took only 3 days to arrived, czech republic is just next to poland btw
  

  

  
 2 warranty cards for both cables!
  

  
 I quickly hooked this up with my HD600, so impressed with the sound improvement.
  

  
 will you look at that beauty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  
 Later on, another parcel came.
  

  

  

  

  

  
 Still amazed with the fast shipping time! 
  
 Thanks matthew! I am truly satisfied with your work


----------



## Jerabek

Great looking cables.
 My FAW Noir for my HD650 after 150 hrs running in has  improved the sound ...more in the bass...and warmth...but the heavy gauge cable  was a bit too much for the ( in my view) poor design of the HD 650 ( note the change in the HD 800s) ...where the whole weight of the cable is put onto the (a) friction between the capsule of the Headphones, and the (b) "very small gold plated spring" contacts inside the Headphones.
 The service and build of the FAW Noir  second to none!!...I will be swapping the FAW Noir for the more lighter/fixable copper HPC MK2s.
 ​I think when choosing cables, one has to look at the "weakest link" that would have to be the metal to metal contact points...after all, its not looks but surely the sound that matters. 
 Today I find people choose on looks....that covers everything these days. Qlty/long life and AFTER MARKET backup/service,seems to come second until its too late....
 Matthew has broken that, and put SERVICE ( after Market) Qlty and style 1st...that is rare in the western world.





 Thank you Matthew for leading the way!!


----------



## Jerabek

Thanks for all to info...great reading.
 One should also point out that the very high definition of the FAW Noir will also bring out the best and sadly the worse in your sound source, you really have to hear them with" uncompressed" source ( very hard these day) to get the "Dynamic's" that these can transmit ....I even change my amp from the Burson class A transistor to a " high-bred" Fostgate" Class A/ tube with cross-feed.It is built like a Swiss Watch and designed like a Italian sports car!!!...that gives even greater overall space warm sound...when listening to Classic / Live stage ...the sound detail of the 2 are mind blowing!!  One must not forget, that the Cables are just one part of the chain....


----------



## Turrican2

Love this little usb micro-a to usb B. Matthews work is top notch.


----------



## Matez

Thanks guys, I am really happy to see so positive feedback


----------



## noobandroid

after hearing a bit on Forza, i decided to buy the USB cable to replace my generic ones, and hopes it comes as soon as possible


----------



## Jamppa

Received a noir hpc for my lcd-2 and a twin usb cable last friday. Really fast delivery on these. I believe it took just a week for them to arrive.
 Exellent cables once again from Forza. Liking the usb cable more than my chord silver plus or wireworld ultraviolet.


----------



## Overkill Red

Have been using my FAW Hybrid Series cable with my FitEar TG!334s and all I can say is WOW! This is my second cable from FAW, the first being a cable for my Sennheiser HD25s, and the quality I remember from the first is improved upon with the second. Great job, Matthew!


----------



## Gerzom

Hi,
 I received my first FAW cable today and I must say I'm pretty impressed, this is a lot of value for money!!
  
 I ordered a FAW Color Series HPC to replace the stock cable on my HE-400 in the office.
  

  
 Cable looks, feels and sounds good!!!
  
 Next step: FAW Claire XLR interconnects to link my Mjolnir and Gungnir together 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Highly recommended in my book!!!!


----------



## Tony1110

overkill red said:


> Have been using my FAW Hybrid Series cable with my FitEar TG!334s and all I can say is WOW! This is my second cable from FAW, the first being a cable for my Sennheiser HD25s, and the quality I remember from the first is improved upon with the second. Great job, Matthew!




I have the Hybrid Series cable on order for my Shure SE846. Very much looking forward to receiving it. I bought it mainly because I'm shallow and I like the look of the FORZA gear. Also the memory wire of the stock Shure cable does my head in.


----------



## dsibahi

I order my cable from Forza for my SURE SE
 I love it 
 The build quality is great
 The sound is great
 The price is great
 The communication with Matthew was great
 I will surely order more from him
 Dan


----------



## noobandroid

yay my item is finally shipped. sooner than expected. can't wait for my usb cable


----------



## sprite40

F​ FAW Noir MK2 new improved cable under way for my lcd-2's. Now the waiting begins...loong days ahead...
  
 When i get the cable i will post some pictures.


----------



## 18scsc

Just got my "Copper Series Android LOD Mk2" which is a Micro to Mini USB OTG cable.

 In terms of build quality. Just, wow. I'm not worried in the slightest about it coming apart in less than a year or two, and I am far from the most gentle of electronics users. It's very flexible, yet thick and tough. The cable sleeve is nice and soft, yet tough feeling, I don't think it'll start tearing or ripping anytime soon. You can tell a lot of thought and care went into the design and build.

 I can't really say much for the sound. For a few reasons. The first being that this is the first time I've been able to use the E07k DAC function with my phone and player. Nor am I even sure that USB cables affect SQ, if they do, well, the rest of my setup isn't quite high quality enough for me to be able to tell.

 A cursory scan of the Forza site reveals you can only buy the original Android LOD at the moment. Don't know how long that'll take to resolve. When I ordered mine I got an email sent from Forza (now I don't know if it was Matthew or automated for anyone that purchased the mk1) telling me that there was an updated and improved cable available (the mk2), and asking if I'd like to pay for the upgrade it. I wanted to, and Matt himself responded promptly and answered my questions. The cable took a little under 2 weeks to get here from Poland with the cheapest shipping option.


----------



## Solrighal

I just ordered a 1.25m HD650 "Color" cable with 6.3mm Neutrik plug. I also bought a 3m extension "Color" cable with 6.3mm Neutrik plug & socket. I ordered them in blue (not sure what kind of blue).

I'm not sure they'll be a sonic upgrade to my stock HD650 cable but they should look better. If it goes well I've got a few other cans to do. I'm also wanting an OTG USB cable for my SGN3 to E18 but I'd like them in an unusual orientation. 

I want to see a European company do well in this market, even if only for the lack of import tax for us fellow Europeans. If they sound as good as they look even better.


----------



## sprite40

Here are some pictures of the Noir Mk2 cable from FAW as promised.





  
 What a beautiful cable, very flexible and soft, and with the 1/4 inch gold plug it looks really good.
 Matthew replied that i had the choice between the old Noir cable and the new Mk2, and i chose to pay extra for the upgade.
 I asked for a picture of the new cable and this is what Matthew wrote about the new Mk2 version.
  
 "They are more flexible, come in Litz geometry, covered by antioxidation layer and what is the most important with even better SQ. They will also feature more robust sleeving"
 The example on the picture is the Claire HPC, the new cable is the one at the bottom of the picture. 

 Beautiful!
  
 I didn had much time to listen yet, but I felt clearly that the bass is deeper and more prominent with the new cable as well as the harsh treble in some recordings have been less annoying, somehow i think the sound is more soft and pleasant in a way, without losing clarity.
 I think this is a very good and reasonably priced cable.
  
 Excellent job Matthew!


----------



## PTom

Does anyone know how the FAW Color series compares to the LCD2 stock cables in terms of SQ?


----------



## Solrighal

ptom said:


> Does anyone know how the FAW Color series compares to the LCD2 stock cables in terms of SQ?




I'd like to know the same as compared to the HD650 stock cable. Anyone?


----------



## snejk

Ordered a Noir cable for my Hifiman this Thursday and got an email from Matthew a day later regarding the possibility to upgrade to Mk2, which I did. So far very happy with the communications with Forza. I really appreciate being able to support a european cable maker. Now the waiting for the cable.


----------



## Solrighal

What's the difference with the MkII?


----------



## snejk

solrighal said:


> What's the difference with the MkII?


 
 Quoting Matthew:
They are more flexible, come in Litz geometry, covered by antioxidation layer and what is the most important with even better SQ. They will also feature more robust sleeving.
  
  
 They also have another option, the Noir Hybrid:
Also the cables wih similar mechanical properties, but in hybrid OCC copper/silver (not SPC!) configuration in semi-Litz geometry will be available. It is a cable especially designed for warm/dark headhones.


----------



## Solrighal

snejk said:


> Quoting Matthew:
> [COLOR=374953]They are more flexible, come in Litz geometry, covered by antioxidation layer and what is the most important with even better SQ. They will also feature more robust sleeving.[/COLOR]
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for the info, very nice to know. Is the Noir Hybrid on the website? I don't see it. What does it do that particularly suits dark headphones?


----------



## snejk

Don't think it is on the website, but I haven't checked that closely. Send them an email, they have been quick to answer.


----------



## Solrighal

snejk said:


> Don't think it is on the website, but I haven't checked that closely. Send them an email, they have been quick to answer.




I might do that, thanks.


----------



## citraian

solrighal said:


> Thanks for the info, very nice to know. Is the Noir Hybrid on the website? I don't see it. What does it do that particularly suits dark headphones?



It suits darker headphones due to the silver in it. Silver tends to make headphones a little bit more open, more clear, more sparkly


----------



## Solrighal

citraian said:


> It suits darker headphones due to the silver in it. Silver tends to make headphones a little bit more open, more clear, more sparkly




That's what I feared would be the case. I quite like my dark 650's. Thanks for the info.


----------



## citraian

solrighal said:


> T
> That's what I feared would be the case. I quite like my dark 650's. Thanks for the info.



Shouldn't change them too much. Just a bit more detail, sparkle and overall clarity.


----------



## PTom

solrighal said:


> ptom said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know how the FAW Color series compares to the LCD2 stock cables in terms of SQ?
> ...


 
 Ok, I have to admit it, I'm a cable skeptic since I've never had the opportunity to hear expensive cables. Can we take the lack of response regarding the FAW Color series vs stock cable SQ debate as an indication that they don't make much of a difference?


----------



## Solrighal

I wouldn't expect the "Color" range to exceed the quality of a stock cable. It should at least look better ad be better built.


----------



## PTom

So you would guess that the Copper series would be the minimum quality required to notice significant improvements to SQ? Does the SQ improvements basically come down to shielding from EM waves and material (i.e. copper vs silver)?


----------



## awry

First review here. Please be kind.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/forza-audioworks-copper-series-cable/reviews/10843


----------



## PTom

Nice review.


----------



## Zojokkeli

ptom said:


> So you would guess that the Copper series would be the minimum quality required to notice significant improvements to SQ? Does the SQ improvements basically come down to shielding from EM waves and material (i.e. copper vs silver)?


 
 I wouldn't say there's a noticable change in SQ. If there's even any change at all, it would be very, very subtle. But the build quality on Copper Series is fantastic.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Only discovered this thread now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 The only difference between the Claire and the Copper series is the 8 strands vs 4 strands? For the rest it's the same cable?
 Then what's the difference between the Claire and the Noir as they both use 8 x 1,5mm strands, FAW OCC Cryo 7N copper wire
  
 I'm a bit lost, I'd appreciate if someone could explain
  
 thanks


----------



## PTom

zojokkeli said:


> I wouldn't say there's a noticable change in SQ. If there's even any change at all, it would be very, very subtle. But the build quality on Copper Series is fantastic.


 
 In terms of build quality, I'm guessing the stock is also unlikely to break or degrade? Or are you referring more to the aesthetics?


----------



## PTom

ultrainferno said:


> Only discovered this thread now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Maybe this?:
  
  "EMI reducing braid and PE insulated wire with high strand count - 60 per single wire"


----------



## noobandroid

still waiting my color series cable, it's really far from Poland to malaysia


----------



## Zojokkeli

ptom said:


> In terms of build quality, I'm guessing the stock is also unlikely to break or degrade? Or are you referring more to the aesthetics?


 
 The stock cable seems sturdy and unlikely to break or degrade. I got the custom cable because the stock one was too long for my use. The copper series cable seems a bit more sturdier, flexible, sexier, and one could probably use the massive 6,3mm Neutrik plug in self defence.


----------



## PTom

zojokkeli said:


> ...and one could probably use the massive 6,3mm Neutrik plug in self defence.


 
 Yes, the European alternative to carrying firearms.


----------



## Ultrainferno

ptom said:


> Maybe this?:
> 
> "EMI reducing braid and PE insulated wire with high strand count - 60 per single wire"


 
  
 I don't think it's that, right?


----------



## Solrighal

noobandroid said:


> still waiting my color series cable, it's really far from Poland to malaysia




You are not alone in waiting. I'm in Scotland which also seems to be very far away from Poland.


----------



## Turrican2

solrighal said:


> You are not alone in waiting. I'm in Scotland which also seems to be very far away from Poland.


 
 did you guys use the postal option or the courier option?  I've had really bad luck with the former.  Courier is way more expensive but at least your gear will arrive. Twice now I have had items 'lost' either to Matthew (for alteration) or from Matthew, even with tracking.  First time when I was expecting a parcel from him that didn't show up, he was good enough to re-send (I paid for courier that second time) but it happened again recently when I was sending back a cable for alteration (postal with tracking) and he never received it, I think I can kiss goodbye to that one.  Personally I will never use Poland post again..


----------



## Solrighal

Thanks for the info. I used Polish Post because the alternative makes the cables way too expensive. This better end well.


----------



## Matez

> Originally Posted by *awry*
> 
> First review here. Please be kind.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/forza-audioworks-copper-series-cable/reviews/10843


 
  
  
 Thanks for the review, I wouldn't write it better 
  
  
 Quote:


			
				Turrican2 said:
			
		

> did you guys use the postal option or the courier option?  I've had really bad luck with the former.  Courier is way more expensive but at least your gear will arrive. Twice now I have had items 'lost' either to Matthew (for alteration) or from Matthew, even with tracking.  First time when I was expecting a parcel from him that didn't show up, he was good enough to re-send (I paid for courier that second time) but it happened again recently when I was sending back a cable for alteration (postal with tracking) and he never received it, I think I can kiss goodbye to that one.  Personally I will never use Poland post again..


 
  
 I have to say you were really unlucky - based on my experiences Polish Post is surprisingly very reliable and i have problem with maybe 0,5% of packages. The second time was also not Polish Post fault, but GLS which carries Royal Mail Airsure packages here in Poland


----------



## citraian

I think it's a problem with post offices in general. I'm waiting to packages from the US that just vanished starting the 31st of March


----------



## Turrican2

matez said:


> I have to say you were really unlucky - based on my experiences Polish Post is surprisingly very reliable and i have problem with maybe 0,5% of packages. The second time was also not Polish Post fault, but GLS which carries Royal Mail Airsure packages here in Poland




Sorry Matthew, I stand corrected. For me though I will be using couriers got future orders. Are GLS always in the loop for postal service mail?


----------



## Matez

GLS is only responsible to deliver packages by Airsure by Royal Mail - all the other packages are delivered by Polish Post. I guess also maybe DHL delivers some packages from Deutsche Post but I am not sure. Prove me wrong, but I don't know any national post that ppl won't complain about


----------



## Solrighal

Ain't that the truth.


----------



## awry

ptom said:


> Nice review.


 
 Thank you.


----------



## awry

solrighal said:


> That's what I feared would be the case. I quite like my dark 650's. Thanks for the info.


 
 A good copper cable would probably make it more musical and organic.


----------



## awry

ptom said:


> In terms of build quality, I'm guessing the stock is also unlikely to break or degrade? Or are you referring more to the aesthetics?


 
 Ergonomics and aesthetics if you don;t think SQ is affected by cable differentiation.


----------



## Solrighal

awry said:


> A good copper cable would probably make it more musical and organic.




That's what I'm looking for. For bright detail I have my Q701's. They don't see much use these days.


----------



## Tiborjed

Hi  Matthew, 
  

 Today I received the cable in order, without damage thanks to perfect and ecological package.

 Sound headphones AKG K812 cable Faw noir hybrid HPC shifted for the better by 30%.... Has improved space, contours instruments, dynamics and mikroinformation  around spectrum. Sound is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 musical and spoken resonances wood stringed instruments in classical music.Silver and copper is clearly better combination of headphone cable. After a week of listening to the sound cable released more ........  You did a very good job, which I recommend to all friends sound quality ...........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 All the best.
  
 Tibor.


----------



## Solrighal

Well I'm *still* awaiting delivery of my cables


----------



## awry

solrighal said:


> Well I'm *still* awaiting delivery of my cables


 
 Since? I don't think I've heard any complains thus far regarding long delivery wait times. Curious.


----------



## Solrighal

awry said:


> Since? I don't think I've heard any complains thus far regarding long delivery wait times. Curious.




The 12th of April. I'm sure it'll get here though. I did go for the cheapest postal option after all.


----------



## awry

solrighal said:


> The 12th of April. I'm sure it'll get here though. I did go for the cheapest postal option after all.


 
 I didn't know about the shipping options. But mine took about 10 days from placing the order to arrival at my doorstep in Asia.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Mine took 3 days. got to love Fedex


----------



## Solrighal

Now I'm worried


----------



## nepherte

Just placed an order for a balanced FAW Noire HPC Mk2 for my HD800 and a balanced FAW Noire Interconnect Mk2. Will post pics when I get them 
  
 I must say that I am very pleased with the support from Matthew. Had a couple of questions before I decided to order the cables and he replied within a a couple of hours. Weekends, holidays, ... doesn't seem to matter. If the cables are as good as his response time, they must be divine.


----------



## noobandroid

next stop is Kuala Lumpurr Malaysia, and then my place


----------



## ljhhh

Looks amazing actually


----------



## noobandroid

ljhhh said:


> @noonandroid how long did it take from order to it being posted out?


 
 about a week on a color series, he even gave me a free extend from 0.5m to 1m, cause i made the wrong order


----------



## Solrighal

Just got an update from Matthew saying there had been a problem supplying a 6.3mm socket but all's well now & they'll be shipped tomorrow. 

That's all it takes.


----------



## jonbmet

So I've been debating for some time on which cables to purchase for my portable rig and finally pulled the trigger with a Forza Claire ICL interconnect and a digital LOD to connect my ipod to dac.
  
 Can't wait for them to arrive so my portable rig will finally be complete.


----------



## lukipela

Just purchased a Claire mini to mini IC, and Color series USB and replacement cable for my HE400.. I'm really happy with all of them, the build quality is great and Matthews service is just as good. Highly recommended!


----------



## noobandroid

damm, that cable is stuck at SG since that day till now, wonder what's holding up


----------



## Solrighal

My cables arrived at my work today 

Initial inspection shows the package to be in perfect condition and the cables look beautiful. I was wary when I ordered blue because I didn't know what shade of blue they would be. As it turns out they're pretty close to the perfect Pantone 300.

More impressions to follow


----------



## Solrighal

Dear God!


----------



## awry

solrighal said:


> My cables arrived at my work today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Pictures! =]


----------



## Turrican2

turrican2 said:


> did you guys use the postal option or the courier option?  I've had really bad luck with the former.  Courier is way more expensive but at least your gear will arrive. Twice now I have had items 'lost' either to Matthew (for alteration) or from Matthew, even with tracking.  First time when I was expecting a parcel from him that didn't show up, he was good enough to re-send (I paid for courier that second time) but it happened again recently when I was sending back a cable for alteration (postal with tracking) and he never received it, I think I can kiss goodbye to that one.




Happy to report that I received a cable 4 days after Matthew posted it (using Poland postal service). Cable is great, will post pics. Excellent work and top service as usual from forza/Matthew.


----------



## noobandroid

mine got held at customs
Item held by customs for AWAITING PRESENTATION TO CUSTOMS COMMISSIONER MPC PMIH (KLIA)
30-Apr-2014 2104


----------



## negramurcia

.....


----------



## Matez

Ohh, if you can send me some more detailed info, I will be happy to sort it out


----------



## AmberOzL

First time I see someone complains about Matt's service. I am pretty sure he will solve the problems.


----------



## Matez

It was my bad, but already solved it - its a natural thing to make mistakes sometimes. Nobody is perfect


----------



## AmberOzL

That's the soul as I always think, mistakes can happen, to anyone. That's not important. Important thing is, one has to know how to solve the problems.
  
 Matt btw, I would probably send you an email soon about cables and maybe a possible dap purchase. I have some questions about the dap so I hope we can try to find a way. I will introduce myself when I send you an email (mentioning that I am AmberOzL from head fi).


----------



## Matez

amberozl said:


> That's the soul as I always think, mistakes can happen, to anyone. That's not important. Important thing is, one has to know how to solve the problems.
> 
> Matt btw, I would probably send you an email soon about cables and maybe a possible dap purchase. I have some questions about the dap so I hope we can try to find a way. I will introduce myself when I send you an email (mentioning that I am AmberOzL from head fi).


 
 True. I always want to treat others as I would like to be treated buying some equipment or other things for myself


----------



## Solrighal

I've taken my sweet time with this eh? I received my cable order yesterday. In total it took 5 weeks to hit Scottish shores but it turned out the problem was in sourcing an appropriate 1/4" jack. That took four weeks and so the actual delivery only took five days. I'm happy with that but it might have been an idea to tell me they hadn't even been built after nearly 28 days. It would have saved me some worry. In my line of work I've found communication to be key in retaining customers.

Still, was it worth the wait? Indeed it was 

I like the packaging. Simple, secure & environmentally friendly. What's not to like? I ordered a 1m length of the basic "Colour" cable, terminated at one end with Sennheiser HD 650 plugs and at the other with the 6.3mm Neutrik plug. Chunky! I also ordered a 2m extension cable in the same material and 6.3mm Neutrik plug but on the other end the problematic 6.3mm socket. Both cables are blue. One thing to point out is that the 6.3mm socket is not gold-plated. I'm guessing nobody makes them but even so I doubt I'd be able to hear a difference. The cables are completely non-microphonic. This is a *good thing*. The build quality is superb! I absolutely cannot fault the workmanship here.






How do they sound? I'm a believer in cables making a difference. How much depends on so many variables though that it's almost impossible to quantify. Having said that I wasn't particularly expecting anything to improve. As long as it sounded as good as the stock cable (which I was happy with, sonically speaking) I would be happy. When I first listened I suspected that something had changed but I wasn't convinced. Throughout yesterday evening I threw everything at my head, even music I wouldn't normally listen to - Rick Ross anyone? A big song around these parts is Iron Sky by Paolo Nutini. Something happened that gave me a fright. I suddenly had hiss! My amp is an O2. This should not be happening. I kept the headphones on while I checked all my connections and even restarting JRiver. I started the Nutini album (Caustic Love) from the beginning and was relieved to hear all was well and the O2 was as silent as it always is.






Can you see what's coming?

JRiver ticked through the tracks until Iron Sky and yup, the hiss was back. Tape hiss! All my other music sounded a bit airier too but this blew me away. A whole new level! From the FAW entry line too.

Of course that's going to be the kicker. Now I've convinced myself headphone cables *do* make a difference that Claire (who she?) model higher up the range looks tempting. I know about diminishing returns and I know the improvements to be had aren't "night & day" but they are important. There's worse hobbies to have.






I'll be buying from Forza Audio Works again. I want to get a Claire 3.5mm cable to connect my Clip+ to my E18. I would also like to investigate a custom build of a cable for my V-Moda M-100's. I changed the stock cable as soon as I bought the V-Moda's. I went for a Nuforce Transition and until now it's performed well. However, now that I'm using a Clip+ I could really do with a 90deg 3.5mm at the source end and straight at the headphones end. The problem with this is that, although V-Moda made a good decision (IMO) in employing 3.5mm terminations, they buggered it up by making the socket recessed. The Nuforce fits nicely but from the look of the examples on the FAW website I don't think Matthews' plugs would be slim enough.perhaps Matthew might like to comment or PM me.

Even Chalky is happy...






One more thing. I think the FAW website is a piece of art. Terrific presentation! The build & order process is beautifully transparent. The latest upgrade of the initial language selection is a bit strange (although sadly not unique) in it's choice of a Union flag to denote English. It should be the St. George's Cross of England. Also, that Union flag is about to become history. Tak!

I'll update with photos as & when.


----------



## LFC_SL

Ooh updated site. Going to be all over that just as soon as have saved up for balanced amp to complete the set


----------



## Raistlin84

Hi everyone,
  
 a question to those of you who have an Audeze LCD-2 or -3:
  
 Can anyone give me an idea of the weight and flexibility difference between the Noir Mk2 cable and the stock cable that ships with the headphone?
 I recently got myself the Audeze LCD-3 headphone, but I would like to have a longer cable of 5m. So I'm currently looking for a sturdy, yet flexible, nice looking replacement cable - but I do not want to add further weight to the already pretty heave LCD-3. The Noir Mk2 looks like a decent choice.
  
 Best regards from Germany.


----------



## noobandroid

sad: the cable is doa
happy: get a replacement cable upgraded

now the waiting game repeats, but matez hasn't replied my email, wondering if he is really packed up busy


----------



## chancee

Just emailed Forza but maybe someone can answer this here... I received my new headphone cables from forza today and I noticed there is no L or R denoting which side goes with which.  The default cables that came with my HE-400's had a L and R.  Am I missing some way to tell which cable goes with which side, or does it not matter?  Just curious.  Otherwise, cables look great... have't listened to them yet.  Thanks for any responses... -James


----------



## Tony1110

Little green logo on right side


----------



## Pier Paolo

With the splitter's logo facing front, the left cable is left and the right is right.


----------



## chancee

Thanks for the response, but I don't see any green logo... maybe I have a different kind than you?  Both ends look exactly the same.


----------



## Solrighal

Does one side maybe have a dab of red paint in the leading edge? That's how my HD 650 cables are differentiated.


----------



## chancee

No... nothing.  thanks for responding though.  Maybe they forgot to label mine...


----------



## snejk

chancee said:


> No... nothing.  thanks for responding though.  Maybe they forgot to label mine...


 
 I see you have the hifiman connectors, as I do. There's no label on mine either, but the splitter logo seems to indicate the right and left, as Pier Paolo mentioned above. I simply tested to see which was which, no biggie.


----------



## Ultrainferno

I couldn't figure it out either (Tip to forza), luckily I have a dual mono amp that made it clear immediately. On my other Sennheiser cable the red plug was left


----------



## Tony1110

I've had cables from Toxic, Moon Audio, Charleston and FORZA. Not one of them had a simple L and R indicator


----------



## azncookiecutter

Anyone get any responses from Matthew lately? Sent an email a while back with no responses.


----------



## esmBOS

azncookiecutter said:


> Anyone get any responses from Matthew lately? Sent an email a while back with no responses.


 
 Don't bother him please! He is working on my Beyers!


----------



## people

azncookiecutter said:


> Anyone get any responses from Matthew lately? Sent an email a while back with no responses.


 

 Perhaps not so much a response, but yesterday I received two emails about my order being shipped.


----------



## Solrighal

Can anyone comment on cable flexibility differences between the Claire and the Noir? I'm tempted to assume the Noir will be less flexible but I have no idea. I quite fancy an "end-game" cable for my HD 650's but it has to be practical.


----------



## snejk

solrighal said:


> Can anyone comment on cable flexibility differences between the Claire and the Noir? I'm tempted to assume the Noir will be less flexible but I have no idea. I quite fancy an "end-game" cable for my HD 650's but it has to be practical.


 
 Don't know about the Claire, but the Noir is flexible enough for me, more flexible than my TH900 stock cable at least. As it is braided with separate sleevings for each of the four cables it is a bit heavier though.


----------



## Solrighal

Thanks for the info. I kinda expected it would be heavy but I could live with that.


----------



## noobandroid

I haven't gotten any reply from him for days, he gave me a different tracking number to another country, I need to rectify this but he doesn't respond. is he going AWOL?


----------



## Syan25

I really doubt he would do that.


----------



## noobandroid

syan25 said:


> I really doubt he would do that.


 
 but this is his 2nd time doing this (to me at least)


----------



## Syan25

Matthew built 3 sets of cables. I had quick deliveries. I had good service. Sorry to hear you are having trouble.


----------



## noobandroid

okay, got an answer d, he is out of country, so dont have any convenient network for comms, understood situation


----------



## Matez

Sorry, for the late responses - It can take one or two days this week. I am out of country and the places I visit have VERY limited access to internet


----------



## cbf123

Hello, just wanted to post a quick 'Thanks!' to Matthew and co. at Forza. Just received my 'Color Series' cable for my HD800, from Poland to the UK. Didn't take too long to arrive, I was kept in the loop with what was happening and the packaging once it arrived was a really nice touch.
  
 I'd definitely recommend!!
  
 Chris


----------



## people

+1 Received my order yesterday, very pleased


----------



## nepherte

My 4 cables arrived on tuesday, 2 weeks after placing the order. Matthew replied to all my questions very swiftly, and kept me in the loop after the purchase. Great service! Here are some mug shots.
  
 Packaging:
 http://i.imgur.com/P0qqgov.jpg
 http://i.imgur.com/brtsUjt.jpg
 http://i.imgur.com/sa5Uvj5.jpg
  
 FAW Noir Interconnect Mk2 (2x 3-pin XLR):
 http://i.imgur.com/7YE3EYu.jpg
  
 FAW Noir HPC Mk2 (HD800, 4-pin XLR):
 http://i.imgur.com/qBCsWRG.jpg
  
 FAW Noir Extender (4-pin XLR -> 1/4" jack):
 http://i.imgur.com/avudPfp.jpg


----------



## whoever

matez said:


> Sorry, for the late responses - It can take one or two days this week. I am out of country and the places I visit have VERY limited access to internet





yeah i was in Transnistria too! :-D


----------



## akhyar

Just a head-up guys....
 Read the cable review at headfonia and on the last page you will find the discount voucher codes from FAW
  
_*"Forza AudioWorks* has given us two different vouchers to use on their site: There are 10 vouchers that upgrade your copper cables to the MK2 version for just 1€: “xxxxxxx”. _
_Next to that they also sent us 5 vouchers for a 20% discount in their web shop. This voucher is “xxxxxxx”._


----------



## ljhhh

Twisted cable looks amazing.


----------



## LFC_SL

Hybrid cable ordered for the SE846


----------



## scook94

Can someone please steer me in the right direction. If I wanted to order a hybrid cable for the Noble 4, which connector would I pick? Is there a straight non-recessed cable on the list? TIA


----------



## HuoYuanJia

I have some Hybried IEM cables for review. Beautiful build and great finish.


----------



## Solrighal

huoyuanjia said:


> I have some Hybried IEM cables for review. Beautiful build and great finish.




Excellent photos! 

I don't use IEM's but that's an interesting 3.5mm plug there. I wonder if it is slim enough to fit the recessed socket in a V-Moda M100. Do you know who makes that plug?


----------



## HuoYuanJia

solrighal said:


> Do you know who makes that plug?


 
  
 It's from Viablue.
  

  
 And here's a comparison with rhines stock cable:
  

  
 I hope that helps!


----------



## Solrighal

huoyuanjia said:


> It's from Viablue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks mate. That's quite possibly an option for a custom cable for me. How do you like the sound so far?


----------



## ForShure

I think I'm going to order one of the color series cables. Can anyone give me a quick review on them?


----------



## esmBOS

forshure said:


> I think I'm going to order one of the color series cables. Can anyone give me a quick review on them?


 
 Inexpensive, flexible, durable, lots of pretty colors, gets the signal from A to B.


----------



## Radu Lykan

Guys, I'm selling my hybrid iem cable due to $$ problem.


Pm to discuss thanks.


----------



## noobandroid




----------



## AmberOzL

Damn, looks nice mate. Congratz.


----------



## noobandroid

amberozl said:


> Damn, looks nice mate. Congratz.


 
 but not the termination i wanted LOL, had more arrangements with him again, 3rd time's the charm? hmm


----------



## Solrighal

noobandroid said:


> but not the termination i wanted LOL, had more arrangements with him again, 3rd time's the charm? hmm




That's not good. What were you expecting to get?


----------



## noobandroid

solrighal said:


> That's not good. What were you expecting to get?



micro USB


----------



## Solrighal

noobandroid said:


> micro USB




I think that's what my ODAC uses. And do you mean this is your second attempt and you've now started a third?


----------



## noobandroid

solrighal said:


> I think that's what my ODAC uses. And do you mean this is your second attempt and you've now started a third?



yes


----------



## Solrighal

No, Mini for me. Anyway, that's pretty annoying. I hope you get what you want.


----------



## ostewart

ODAC uses mini USB. Most android phones use micro USB.


----------



## Matez

Hahaha, there is a good side too - soon you will have so many FAW USB cables at home that even the printer will be plugged with USB audio cable


----------



## AmberOzL

Good that Matt solves the problems quickly


----------



## Matez

Sometimes quckly, sometimes a bit less quickly, but in the end I think that the other side is satisfied


----------



## AmberOzL

solrighal said:


> Really?


 

 That's what I hear and read. Problems happen, as usual, then he helps and fixes them, which is what you would expect of course.


----------



## Solrighal

amberozl said:


> That's what I hear and read. Problems happen, as usual, then he helps and fixes them, which is what you would expect of course.




Fair enough I guess, as long as the customer is happy.


----------



## chart54

Dear Matthew,
  
 When you gonna have the time to answer my emails ?
  
 I just want to know that you get the third paypal payment for those adapters.


----------



## Matez

Check your SPAM folder


----------



## chart54

Finally,I got you email.


----------



## HuoYuanJia

solrighal said:


> How do you like the sound so far?


 
  
 Sorry for the late reply, I wanted to get used to the new setup before replying.
  
 I hope Matez doesn't mind if I'm as honest as possible. (I didn't realize FAW were active until after I posted the pictures, lol.)
  
 I am not very used to switching cables and I consider myself inexperienced.
 Back in the day I bought a BTG-Audio for my InEar StageDivers. I couldn't really tell much of a difference, but if somebody would have pointed a gun to my chest, I would have said the Starlight creates a warmer tuning.
 So I already had this upgrade cable when I purchased my Stage 3 custom. I did some comparisons but my conclusion did not change much: "Maybe a little, but not sure; I guess warmer."
 I switched back to the stock cable eventually because I preferred the flexibility.
  
 Now this has been my primary setup for many months and I know my equipment well. When I switched to the FAW Hybrid I did notice a difference right away. I know my default volume settings and the Stage 3 are some of the most neutral in-ears I know, so telling a difference should be easier this time around.
  
 And it is true, my impression suggest very mildly boosted bass and highs. It results in an overall better separation, more 3D and airier-  yet more powerful - experience.
 Dare I say _loudness_ effect?
 Because as I just found out, the rhines lab has been measuring an upgrade cable (not this one) and found out that it raises the volume instead of changing the frequency response. So the positive effects ascribed above may be subjective to simply a louder volume. I don't know and I let everyone else decide.
  
 Things to look out for:
 - I would have to revisit the Starlight cable and see if it was really warmer as I remember it. I had a really difficult time to tell back then.
 - rhines only measured the frequency response, it does not say much about separation, speed, etc.
 - I am definitely interested in other cables now too, to see if and how they differentiate from each other.
  
 While I don't find the Hybrid cable useful for musicians, I have to admit that I really like it myself! It feels great and sturdy but not heavy, it shines elegantly in the sun and the Viablue jack is a good choice! If there are any audible changes other than volume, they are definitely positive.
 I will be proudly wearing this cable outside and I happily recommend it to anyone who is interested in a new cable. Actually I am thinking my HD600 might want one too...


----------



## Matez

Basically your experience (and not only yours) show that there is difference between the cables. If it’s a big one or just a small one depends on the many factors (a topic for a quite thick book) among which the cable itself plays the most important role. As a lot of aspects of how the cable sounds cannot be checked on a frequency response graph or other lab methods and strictly depend on how do we hear the sound, I prefer to design them basing on idea in my head, developed though series of prototypes and then finished in final product.
  
 I have to say your impressions are basically covering my idea behind this particular cable to create something neutral sounding in terms of tonal balance, but dynamic and spacious, creating something new, next to other “warmer” products. Apart from the sound itself, as you noticed, I highly value other functional aspects of the cable.
  
 About the Rhines Lab measurement, I do not know what product were they measuring, setup, etc. so I cannot comment on this, but one of the factors that should be taken under consideration is also not the upgrade cable itself, but the cable to which it was compared. The question is, can it be considered as a benchmark to other measured cables? Maybe the first one is the one which has unnaturally lowered volume issue? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Still apart from all the technicalities, In the very end Its all about your satisfaction of particular product


----------



## Zojokkeli

This may be dumb question, but I'm thinking about getting the Fostex TH900's at some point in the future, and I was wondering is it possible to get them recabled at FAW?


----------



## citraian

A HD 800 cable comparison: http://headmania.org/2014/06/18/aftermarket-cables-for-sennheiser-hd800/


----------



## noobandroid

current setup i just bought recently, Magni + PYST + Modi + IFI IUSB connected by Forza's USB cable


----------



## skoog5600

I did an review earlier in this thread on Matthew's Hybrid CIEM cable. Well I had him set me up so I could use the cable with my Fitear 335s. And just received it. I have to say again, top notch. Goes well with my Forza fMod (iMod) and the Forza hybrid LOD.
  
 I am a fan!!!


----------



## Paul Graham

Matthew, Ive asked Frank and the Toxic Cables lot the same thing....
 I have the iBasso PB2 and DB2, And I was wondering if there is a right angled Hirose connector solution?
 If you can help please let me know.
  
 Also, 
  
 A while back you modified Jason's T70p Teslas to accept mini xlr's and terminated with a hirose ( ibasso ) connector.
 I think I want to do the same mod. 
 Could you please pm me how much both would cost to me inc shipping.
  
 Many thanks, Paul


----------



## awry

Sent my cable back to Matthew to get memory wire done. Emails were prompt as usual and the wire really well done with double heatshrink at the ends. Little details again. Thanks!


----------



## ballfan

can someone explain the difference between the hybrid and copper options?


----------



## kingofzero

Hey Matez, do you do any custom stuff? I'm interested in a

FAW Color Series HPC 1,5m w/ Neutrik 6,3mm jack -> AKG K702 (I bought one of these one year ago or so)

but with an integrated Antlion Modmic cable;
http://www.modmic.com/collections/frontpage/products/modmic-4-0

Cheers!


----------



## awry

ballfan said:


> can someone explain the difference between the hybrid and copper options?


 
 Copper is stranded UPOCC copper and the Hybrid is a semi-litz cable consisting of copper and silver.


----------



## Syan25

I'll have to order some cables now I got a new DAC and AMP....I say it is Forza time...


----------



## akhyar

I ordered the Noir Hybrid HPC for Audeze about a month ago to take advantage of the 25% off Headfonia voucher.
 Matthew replied to my email that the cable should be ready and send out by this week.
  
 Can.t wait to join the FAW brotherhood


----------



## esmBOS

Damn, I ordered the same cable including a couple of adapters and a headphone retermination around the same time and missed the headphonia voucher  O well, Matt's cables are well worth the listed prices so I don't really care


----------



## oldmate

Ordered the Copper Series HPC MKII's for my D600's and the FAW Copper Series ICL Interconnect for FIIO X5 and E12. Will post Photos and comments when they arrive. My 1st set of custom hand built cables.


----------



## tvolpe1600

I just received my balanced copper Senn HD 650 cable. Does anyone know which connector is left and right? One connector is black, while the other has a green A on the forza heatshrink logo and a red connector underneath.


----------



## oldmate

I'm not 100% sure but isn't red the right audio channel??


----------



## tvolpe1600

Yea you're correct - Matthew confirmed.


----------



## whoever

arrrrrrrrrrrrrr...........i tried to resist for months!!! And now, i was drunk, and i bought a hybrid yesterday !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  
 4 days BEFORE i go off to holidays! 
  
  
  
  
 well....i guess i'll join the club soon then !


----------



## AmberOzL

whoever said:


> arrrrrrrrrrrrrr...........i tried to resist for months!!! And now, i was drunk, and i bought a hybrid yesterday !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Drunk purchases are the best purchases. Congratz


----------



## Turrican2

amberozl said:


> Drunk purchases are the best purchases. Congratz


 
 they sure are, that's how I ended up buying the AKG K3003.....never regretted that one so far.


----------



## LFC_SL

awry said:


> Sent my cable back to Matthew to get memory wire done. Emails were prompt as usual and the wire really well done with double heatshrink at the ends. Little details again. Thanks!



I am on mobile so cannot see what iem you have.

Using hybrid cable few days now the flexibility versus stock SE846 is amazing. Without memory wire the earpiece is now so flat against the ear could maybe fall asleep whilst wearing without concern...

Of course without memory wire you need to be more mindful of tension and handling as the end user.

Previously posted link: https://m.flickr.com/#/photos/steven2509/sets/72157645677103071/
Not the best due to twilight. May retake during weekend daytime...[size]


----------



## awry

lfc_sl said:


> I am on mobile so cannot see what iem you have.
> 
> Using hybrid cable few days now the flexibility versus stock SE846 is amazing. Without memory wire the earpiece is now so flat against the ear could maybe fall asleep whilst wearing without concern...
> 
> ...


 
 Using a TG334 with right angled connectors. Have cables that I did not need to have any memory wire done, maybe coz they were heavier, but one side of my Copper Series kept "popping" over my ear. All's good now though. Usually I don't like memory wire but this was pretty well done.


----------



## whoever

amberozl said:


> Drunk purchases are the best purchases. Congratz


 
  
  


turrican2 said:


> they sure are, that's how I ended up buying the AKG K3003.....never regretted that one so far.


 
 meaning i should propose to my girlfriend while drunk....must be the same effect?


----------



## Syan25

Get the cables...they last longer than marriages...haha


----------



## esmBOS

syan25 said:


> Get the cables...they last longer than marriages...haha


 
 I just got married last week, AND ordered a hord of cables from Matt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll get back to you which project lasts longer


----------



## AmberOzL

whoever said:


> meaning i should propose to my girlfriend while drunk....must be the same effect?


 

 It might work who knows


----------



## whoever

esmbos said:


> I just got married last week, AND ordered a hord of cables from Matt   I'll get back to you which project lasts longer




congrats! (For both!!  )


----------



## Syan25

She could make u choose....it's her or the cables...


----------



## AmberOzL

syan25 said:


> She could make u choose....it's her or the cables...


 

 Are you a true audiophile or true lover test you mean?
  
 Well, here in head-fi, the answer is quite obvious I suppose


----------



## whoever

amberozl said:


> Are you a true audiophile or true lover test you mean?
> 
> Well, here in head-fi, the answer is quite obvious I suppose :happy_face1:




multitasking gentlemen!!


----------



## Syan25

amberozl said:


> Are you a true audiophile or true lover test you mean?
> 
> Well, here in head-fi, the answer is quite obvious I suppose :happy_face1:




My wife doesn't understand or care about my obsession with sound. But that's OK. I don't get her obsession with shoes....


----------



## AmberOzL

syan25 said:


> My wife doesn't understand or care about my obsession with sound. But that's OK. I don't get her obsession with shoes....


 

 My gf's opinion about my passion for audio is exactly the same. To her 20 euros Senn. iem is all she needs. I guess I am a bit on the safer side though because she is not an insane shopping person 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I guess, we should stop derailing the thread


----------



## oldmate

oldmate said:


> Ordered the Copper Series HPC MKII's for my D600's and the FAW Copper Series ICL Interconnect for FIIO X5 and E12. Will post Photos and comments when they arrive. My 1st set of custom hand built cables.


 
 Ok my fellow Headfier's - the cables have arrived.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  

  

  

  
 Once shipped it took 14 days to get to me here in Australia which is pretty bloody good considering how useless our postal service is here at this end. Matt was an absolute delight to deal with and he answered all my noob questions promptly and patiently. Packaging is superb as we all know. My only regret is getting the braided version as I feel all I have done is cover up a work of art!! In hindsight I think the exposed copper cables would have looked a hell of a lot sexier but what are you going to do. Anyway, it's the sound quality that's more important I keep telling myself. The cables are extremely well built. You just know they are special and remember I have the entry level product. I can only imagine what the high end stuff looks, feels and sounds like. The price performance ratio is second to none.
  
 This cable is replacing the 10 foot cable supplied by Denon. There is nothing wrong with the Denon cable in fact it is a very high quality cable. Just too long. The iPhone compatible cable also included with the Denons have the in-line controls which I will never use and the cable itself seems a little cheap.The Forza cable is 1.25m and therefore the perfect length. The interconnect replaces the stock FIIO interconnect that came with the stacking kit.
  
 So if any of you are considering after market cables the folks at Forza should be 1st on your list of cable suppliers.
  
 Thanks to Matt and his team at Forza Audio Works. I am a very happy customer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 PS Can you do a cable for the NAD Viso HP50's. Might as well replace the ****ty cable they came with. If any headphone is crying out for a better/longer cable it's those.


----------



## Syan25

Awesome presentation and workmanship


----------



## MP1968

I'll just add my very positive feedback on dealing with Matthew at Forza.
  
 I have some JVC DX1000 'phones, which I finally arrived at after a long journey through the cans which are hopefully showing up in my signature.  The only issue with the JVCs, as reported elsewhere on Head Fi, is a slightly coloured mid range.  Some have described this as 'honky' or 'nasal', although I wouldn't go that far myself.  However, something wasn't quite right on particular tracks with guitar-led music (e.g. Arctic Monkeys R U Mine). 
  
 I'd read somewhere that a DX1000 owner had dealt with this successfully by replacing the stock cable with a higher quality copper one, in that case the Aphrodite Zeus cable (OCC Copper 4 x 22 awg).  I knew that Forza offered the Copper HPC Mark 2 extra bass cable (20 awg), so I thought I'd try it.  
  
The cable on the DX1000 is hard wired, so I sent the 'phones to Matthew in Poland.  Off the top of my head I think it took a couple of weeks before they were back in my hands, which is pretty good.  Matthew was responsive to emails, and the quality of the final product is excellent.  
  
More critically, the new cable entirely removes the mid range colouration which was an issue before.  The tracks (like the Arctic Monkeys one) which caused me to wince slightly before the upgrade now sound superb, and after a long headphone journey I've reached the point where the DX1000s are definitely keepers for the long term.  I am very, very pleased with them, and I find that they match very well with my Phonitor.  
  
 Anyone thinking of ordering from Forza can do so with confidence, in my experience.


----------



## Syan25

And so say I


----------



## thebratts

Received my hybrid series cable and extension today. For the LCD-X
 First of all, i've got to say that the service level received from Matthew greatly exceeds anything ive experienced earlier.
 I changed my order a number of times during the process, the last change was when the cable was almost ready for shipping but to my surprise when i received the package changes had been made. The look/feel of the cable is great and compared to the stock cable it's just so small and light.
 As for sound impressions, well i have a severe cold so that will have to wait.
  
 Anyway,  a few pictures


----------



## dynavit

HALLO to HEAD-FI,
Which I am reading since a long time, but this is my first response due to buying a Forza Claire Hybrid Cable for my AKG 812.
Maybe some words to my equipment I am listening with. Source is a PC with JRiver and JPlay witch is feeding an AYRE QB 9 DSD. From there the signal goes either to a modified STAX SRM007, either to a HIGH-AMP Hybrid or , for dynamic headphones to a CAVALLI Liquid Fire. My headphones are Stax SR007, HD 800 and the AKG812.

I didn't buy the Forza because I was inconntened with the sound of the AKG. Just wanted a shorter cable and a nicer connector. I like its direct, clear "studiosound". 
So what did I get and what changed: First, service was perfect, thanks Mathew. The cable arrived in time in a nice package and looks valuable. Heavy Furutech connector. 
And the sound? Music gets warmer, rounder and more body. In the beginning I was scared of missing details, but no, everything is still there. After a while I changed back to the original cable and I understand now, that some people find the AKGs sound too bright. 
This cable will stay! Certainly worth the money!
Thanks to Forza 
And enjoy the music
P.s.: excuse my English, writing from Vienna/Austria


----------



## LFC_SL

thebratts said:


> Received my hybrid series cable and extension today. For the LCD-X
> First of all, i've got to say that the service level received from Matthew greatly exceeds anything ive experienced earlier.
> I changed my order a number of times during the process, the last change was when the cable was almost ready for shipping but to my surprise when i received the package changes had been made. The look/feel of the cable is great and compared to the stock cable it's just so small and light.
> As for sound impressions, well i have a severe cold so that will have to wait.
> ...



I only have hybrid series iem cable and yet to get full size cable. Does hybrid make a difference with your Audeze in terms of comfort and weight of the headphone during use?


----------



## thebratts

Total package (headphone and cable) is not much difference since the headphone is the major weight.
 However comfort wise with regards to moving around with the headphone is better, it's a lot less "sticky" compared to the stock cable and with that is easier to move with.
 Even sitting at the desk it's better due to small size of the cable. Might be even better for portable use, i never bring my lcd-x outside..


----------



## chart54

received hybrid headphone cable and adapters for my LCD XC yesterday.
 What I can say ?
 Work of Art.
 Happy to deal with Matthew.
 Fast Shipment(only 7 days from Poland to Northern part of Thailand by register mail)


----------



## Syan25

Yeah, I never take stuff out due to the rain....


----------



## esmBOS

Ok so time for a looooong over due post to show my appreciation to Matt and Forza Audioworks and the awesome cables and custom builds he has made for me over the past year. When it comes to customer service, reliability, build quality, communication and pricing, everything said previously in this thread is absolutely true! By far the best customer service I have ever experienced! If you have a question, shoot Mateusz an e-mail and he'll take care of you!

 As a disclaimer to this post: I will not be talking about how the cables sound or the different signatures/nuances they provide etc. I'm not experienced enough to comment on these things. I buy cables for ergonomics, functionality and appearance, and for me, FAW excels at these areas (+ all the cables actually work! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )  Just FYI. (basically eyecandy!)

 For me it all started pretty small when roughly a year ago, I was looking for a small and sleek looking interconnect for my, back then, recently acquired portable rig, an RWAK100+Vorzamp duo (still my go-to portable rig today). I've posted pics of that rig earlier in this thread, but below a side by side comparison between the rig back then and the rig today. As you can see I nowadays use a custom built jumper, made by Matt naturally 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 

 Since I got the jumper, my rig has been complete and I have not been infected by upgradeitis (yet!).

 At the time of the copper series IC purchase I also bought a Clair IC, mainly because it was/is gorgeous! I didn't actually have any use for it at the time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nowadays I'm using it with my phone and Headstage Arrow 3G when I want to listen to Spotify on the go. Even though the Claire is a thick 8 conductor IC, it's surprisingly flexible (as is all the FAW cables I own might I add).


  
 A couple of single ended adapters. Flexible, durable, beautiful!


  
  
 A few months ago, I decided I was going to get myself a pair of Audeze's (didn't know it would end up being the 3's at the time) after auditioning them at a hifi-meet here in Stockholm. I decided I was going to run them of a stereo speaker using speaker taps (had at the time fallen in love with and acquired the Elekit 22 hybrid amp and wanted to try it with headphones). As I had promised my wife to be (nowadays my wife) that I would not get a pair of Audeze's before our wedding I decided to Recable my beloved DT770/80's so it could be run balanced off the speaker taps of the Elekit. Naturally, I once again contacted Mateusz and from there it was all smooth sailing. I decided on a Noir Hybrid HPC FAW with dual XLR (Audeze) connectors at the headphone end and dual 3 pin XLR at the amp end. The reason behind this was that when I actually get the Audeze's I could use the same cable for both headphones and the stock Audeze cables would work with the DT770's (which is how I run them today).

 Build quality on the DT's is superb and they look gorgeous!

 


  
 And finally I also got a couple of speaker tap (bananas) to 3 pin XLR female adapters.

 
 

  
  
 All in all, my journey with FAW has been an amazing one! You've not heard the last of me Matt! Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll be back!
  
 /Emil


----------



## Syan25

Sweet pics and a nice story to share! Thanks! I have had a pleasant experience with Forza and Matt too!


----------



## awry

esmbos said:


> Ok so time for a looooong over due post to show my appreciation to Matt and Forza Audioworks and the awesome cables and custom builds he has made for me over the past year. When it comes to customer service, reliability, build quality, communication and pricing, everything said previously in this thread is absolutely true! By far the best customer service I have ever experienced! If you have a question, shoot Mateusz an e-mail and he'll take care of you!
> 
> As a disclaimer to this post: I will not be talking about how the cables sound or the different signatures/nuances they provide etc. I'm not experienced enough to comment on these things. I buy cables for ergonomics, functionality and appearance, and for me, FAW excels at these areas (+ all the cables actually work!
> 
> ...


 
 Nice pics man. And an enjoyable read too.


----------



## HuoYuanJia

I agree! The LCD cable makes me drool.


----------



## moedawg140

Does anyone here have the HL Silver (or Litz) cable and the Forza Audioworks Hybrid IEM cable?  If so, can you PM me?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## whoever

Arrrr the wait is killing me....should have my hybrid hopefully this week...has been sent out last Wednesday. ..


----------



## tomscy2000

The Polish Connection: Custom Art Music One with FAW cables.


----------



## Rafu64

Received my Noir HPC Mk2 Custom cable with 3,5mm jack for my Sennheiser HD800 today. Shipping time was fast. The cable looks very nice indeed and seems to be high quality. Sound is great. I am not sure, however, wether the difference is that big in contrast to the stock cable. I am talking about nuances here. My impression is nevertheless that the sound of the Noir HPC Mk2is a bit clearer. Because I have orderered a shorter cable (4 feet) the loudness seems to be a bit higher than the stock cable.
 It would take some time for an in depth testing. However, I immediately loved this cable and put the stock cable aside. It enables me to connect a portable device (AK 100 Mk II) to the Sennheiser without amp and the sound is amazing. Yes, an amp is not needed for this combination. I don't regret a second having bought that cable. That's just my first impression.


----------



## whoever

Just received my hybrid for my ciems. Can't wait to try it tonight!


----------



## whoever

Build quality is simply stunning....customer service seems to be reinvented in Poland! Buy with confidence!


----------



## whoever

is it just me or do i need more power to drive through the hybrid cables?


----------



## Syan25

I don't think so.


----------



## whoever

edited


----------



## 397324

Hi All
  
 I registered with them today, as I wanted to buy one of these, to start with:
  
 http://forzaaudioworks.com/en/product.php?id_product=46
  
 Unfortunately, they don't have the option to put Jersey as my country in the address field, so was forced to put the UK. So no VAT was taken off at the checkout, so no sale!
  
 Regards
  
 Darren


----------



## whoever

darren cotter said:


> Hi All
> 
> I registered with them today, as I wanted to buy one of these, to start with:
> 
> ...


 
 you should write Matthew a mail, i'm sure he can help you 
 Very nice guy to deal with


----------



## RuiRibeiro

Hi Everyone,
  
 Just received today my FAW Copper LOD - made specific to my requirements. My first feedback:
 Meets exacly the requirements, excelent build, looks great, sounds great!! I expect it to improve even further with a little break-in!
  
 Very easy to deal with, excelent Customer Service!
  
 Thanks Matt
  
 Regards


----------



## flaco

Does anyone know the actual turnaround time ?
 I ordered a FAW Noir Hybrid for my LCD-3's


----------



## LFC_SL

Depends on order and quantity. My short interconnects for portable rig came within few weeks. Whereas most headphone cable orders do appear to be minimum 4-weeks, which was my experience


----------



## nepherte

flaco said:


> Does anyone know the actual turnaround time ?
> I ordered a FAW Noir Hybrid for my LCD-3's


 

 I ordered 4 cables, one of which was a FAW Noir Hybrid. For the 4 cables in total, it took 2 weeks for them to arrive in the mailbox.


----------



## nepherte

cables were either 2 or 3 meters, so not the shortest of the bunch. But maybe I just got lucky with my 2 weeks  Regardless, the service is splendid and the wait time is rather short.


----------



## flaco

Matt answered per mail that lead time is currently 5-7 days to build the Noir Hybrid. Should be at my home in 2 weeks...


----------



## dave1215

The standard blue USB cable which was supplied with my iFi iDSD nano was indeed adequate, however, the FAW Copper Series Twin USB Mk2 cable is (for me) a worthy upgrade in connection security, signal clarity and form factor.
  
 The standard mini-to-mini interconnect which was supplied with my iFi iCAN nano was indeed adequate, however, the FAW Hybrid Series RCA interconnect cables with multi-filament nylon sleeves provide (for me) _much more detail_ in audio reproduction as well as badass tactile and visual appeal.
  
 It is a distinct pleasure to purchase these cables from Forza AudioWorks for their impeccable quality (fit), pure craftsmanship (finish), and customized applications (function).


----------



## Turrican2

^ nice!


----------



## flaco

I have the same usb cable. Its definitely the best cable I have ever bought including all headphone aftermarket cables. 
 I am awaiting my Noir Hybrid Cable for my lcd-3's which should be shipped tomorrow.


----------



## philo50

flaco said:


> I am awaiting my Noir Hybrid Cable for my lcd-3's which should be shipped tomorrow.


 
 I have the Noir Hybrid and it is truly a superb cable....I use it with my LCD-X....I am sure will love your cable....


----------



## Tony1110

philo50 said:


> I have the Noir Hybrid and it is truly a superb cable....I use it with my LCD-X....I am sure will love your cable....




I like the look of it but I can't shake the idea that it might overkill for my Alpha Dog.


----------



## metaldood

Are the Color Series HPC from Forza Audio decent cables for LCD-X?
  
http://forzaaudioworks.com/en/product.php?id_product=34


----------



## Gerzom

metaldood said:


> Are the Color Series HPC from Forza Audio decent cables for LCD-X?
> 
> http://forzaaudioworks.com/en/product.php?id_product=34


 
 Great cable, I got them for my Hifiman HE-400 because the stock Hifiman cable was too long, but IMHO the LCD-X deserves a "better" (read: little more up-market) cable.


----------



## Krutsch

New cable bling arrived from Polska, today!  Very excited how it looks and sounds connecting my DragonFly 1.2 to my new FiiO E11K.  Nice build quality; especially the connectors (very solid click into the jacks) and I like the wraps around the connectors.  
 I am a loyal customer... next step: replacement cables for my HD 650s


----------



## daerron

I'd like to order a FAW Claire cable for my Hifiman HE-500, but I'm bit puzzled as I cannot get the VAT amount deducted even though I reside out of the EU?
  
 -- Edit -- Contacted Matthew and he says unfortunately they don't have the capacity to manage the VAT deductions. Pity, their cables look really high quality, but the European VAT fees are a bit tough to stomach.


----------



## The Fed

Just wanted to give a hat tip to Matthew and give a showing of appreciation. I had Matthew build me an Audeze LCD2 cable and a LOD. I just recently got them and recognizing the build quality and value put in an order for an HD800 cable. 
  
 Matthew provides headphones cables with premium build quality and premium materials at a reasonable price.... sometimes 1/2 to 1/4 the price of some of the more notorious companies that are "committed" to the headphone community. 
  
 He is also a good guy to deal with. Every time I'd start to get a bit nervous or anxious with the waiting game and would hit him up for an update, Matt would respond personally to emails in minutes. That makes a huge difference when you are dealing with custom products with long lead times. And it sadly hasn't been my experience dealing with other similar companies who are asking much higher prices. 
  
 So thank you Matthew for pimping out my portable rig.
  
 Audeze LCD2 Copper Series Mk2 with AWG20 OCC Copper


 iPod Line Out Dock - Copper Series 

 The Portable Rig With All Its Jewelry On!


----------



## Dopaminer

daerron said:


> I'd like to order a FAW Claire cable for my Hifiman HE-500, but I'm bit puzzled as I cannot get the VAT amount deducted even though I reside out of the EU?
> 
> -- Edit -- Contacted Matthew and he says unfortunately they don't have the capacity to manage the VAT deductions. Pity, their cables look really high quality, but the European VAT fees are a bit tough to stomach.


 
  
 So could you just clarify - I am in Japan with a non-EU passport and I still have to pay VAT ?


----------



## daerron

dopaminer said:


> So could you just clarify - I am in Japan with a non-EU passport and I still have to pay VAT ?


 
  
 It would appear so. Matthew said it can be worked around if you use courier delivery, but then it adds a bit to the shipping total. I'll see if I can mail him and ask him to clarify on the forum here. VAT in most places in Europe is around 20% so its quite hefty.


----------



## Matez

To clear some things up about the VAT 
  
 In a perfect world where all the tax authorities are nice, kind and doing everything to help small businesses to expand and export as much goods as they can to make the economy grow, Polish tax authorities would allow me to send every single package outside EU without any problems. Unfortunately we don't live in such place (maybe others do, but not me) and to send such package:
  
 1) It has to be sent by EMS (while using post) because Polish Post can give you package numbers before sending the package, in any other method (Polish Post Registered Priority) you get the number at the very moment of actual sending the package. It is very important because you have to put the number of the package in the custom document (called SAD) that you have to send to customs office before sending the package. 1:0 to bureaucracy, I cannot use cheaper shipping in such cases.
  
 2) To actually send the package with 0% VAT, I have to fill the export document (SAD) to every single package. To show you how messed up filling this document is, I can just write that there is a manual for filling this document (SAD) and it has... 198 pages. I consider myself pretty smart person, studied scientific field of study, but this is just pure black magic, made just for ppl like me that won't be able to fill it. Bang! Matthew 0:2 Polish government
  
 3) Of course it can be done, but the choices are two (both include money of course). The first one is giving this job to commercial customs agency or sending it by DHL, UPS or any other courier. In first case they will take around 30-50Eur, depending on a country, number of packages and items. The second usually will take nothing, but it costs around 80-90Eur to most countries ...0:3 and I give up.
  
 I don't even mention a lot of time involved driving from place to place, money spent on the gas etc.
  
 A you can see, that is why there is not such option on the website anymore and usually it is only a good idea, when the VAT of the order is a bigger amount than the money spent on a courier (80-90Eur). In case of Polish 23% VAT rate its around 430Eur of cables. Though to help you out in some extent I will be happy to declare all other packages in any way ("gift" etc.) - just send me email (I would feel really pissed if I paid VAT in one country plus VAT and customs in my country). Polish government in this case (and many more) are a bunch of ******** and I want to bang my head against the wall when they from time to time discuss why the export numbers are not growing faster than they would like to. Maybe they should see, how other countries in EU are doing it, cause they managed to deal with such stupid issues way faster 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 BTW. I can tell you a different story - how customs authorities are forcing me to pay import VAT and customs for RMA'd cables sent to me for rapair. This is another things which is blowing my mind, but its a story for another day


----------



## xxxfbsxxx

dopaminer said:


> So could you just clarify - I am in Japan with a non-EU passport and I still have to pay VAT ?


 
 i asked them about this and they said since the tax deduction takes much effort thus they cant manage it, nice cables but cant stand this case where you need to pay for something that should not be there T__T
 anw,great value for EU customers


----------



## nepherte

dopaminer said:


> So could you just clarify - I am in Japan with a non-EU passport and I still have to pay VAT ?


 
  
  
 It also works the other way round: As a European citizen, if I were to order something from Japan / United States / ... I pay a +- 21% tax fee on top of the actual price (which probably already contains taxes from the originating country, so I'm paying taxes twice).


----------



## Dopaminer

Thanks guys.  
 If I were able to enjoy the benefits of living in the EU, I wouldn`t hesitate.   
 However, I think this is a dealbreaker for me too.   I buy things from all over the world and there seems to always be the option to declare non-taxation for non-residents. . .   
  
 Would it really be so hard for Forza to get around this?


----------



## Matez

dopaminer said:


> Thanks guys.
> If I were able to enjoy the benefits of living in the EU, I wouldn`t hesitate.
> However, I think this is a dealbreaker for me too.   I buy things from all over the world and there seems to always be the option to declare non-taxation for non-residents. . .
> 
> Would it really be so hard for Forza to get around this?


 
 Its not like I am doing it on purpose or have some benefits from it. Its is in my interest to have as low prices as possible to attract people around the world and I have no special desire to put this burden and make other people pay this 23% to support my "beloved" government. Trust me I am pissed every single time I have to send an email responding to VAT exemption question and personally I do not know any single company here in Poland succeeding to go around those rules and not breaking them.


----------



## MadsK

Just received 10 meters of wire for a little DIY-project a few days ago. Nice product, reasonable pricing and beautiful packing.
 Thanks


----------



## drgajet

Will anyone who has purchased Forza cables be going to Canjam in October?

Jim


----------



## Tony1110

Is the Noir Hybrid HPC heavy?


----------



## flaco

tony1110 said:


> Is the Noir Hybrid HPC heavy?


 
 I have the noir since a couple of days and it's definitely not heavy. You can buy it with confidence.


----------



## metaldood

What's the delivery time to US? I ordered on Sept 11th.


----------



## Bloodflowerz

I'm so stocked that FAW is in the EU. I've been interested in aftermarket cables for a while but the customs charges and delivery from the US to EU kills any deal for a Moon Audio/ALO cable. Luckily, we have FAW to fill the void. Another great company from Poland alongside CD Projekt Red. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I'm thinking about whether or not to get a Beyer T1 and get a FAW Claire HPC Mk2 recable to tame the treble.


----------



## The Fed

@ Metaldood.... I ordered a headphone cable and a line out dock August 5th and received them 5 weeks later.. I suppose the type of cable order drives this a bit, but I would guess somewhere between 4 to 6 weeks.


----------



## metaldood

the fed said:


> @ Metaldood.... I ordered a headphone cable and a line out dock August 5th and received them 5 weeks later.. I suppose the type of cable order drives this a bit, but I would guess somewhere between 4 to 6 weeks.


 
 5 weeks huh. Oh well it is worth the wait I guess


----------



## samsauma

Received my cables yesterday, can't begin to describe how impressed I am with the construction and quality of materials. Very pleased and can't wait for the weekend to really get some quality time with the cables and my LCD2s. Thank you Forza and Matthew!


----------



## metaldood

Does the tracking number get updated when it's handed over to USPS? I just have the Polish Post tracking number.


----------



## citraian

metaldood said:


> Does the tracking number get updated when it's handed over to USPS? I just have the Polish Post tracking number.



The tracking number usually gets updated when reaching the destination country's post service


----------



## metaldood

Well what do you know USPS left a note on my door about the package and I picked it up today. I ordered the Color Series HPC for my LCD-X.  Great cable! It took about a month from order to delivery.


----------



## swannie007

Have just ordered a cable from Forza. I came across this appreciation thread while browsing the this site and immediately went to Forza's website and promptly ordered a cable. I have been looking for a cable manufacturer with good quality and reasonable prices for a while now and it seems I have found it with Forza. Looking forward to receiving my cable and using it. If I am happy with it, I can see myself ordering a number of other cables as well. Thanks to all for their feedback on this thread, it was very helpful to me. Cheers.


----------



## Sinter

When I ordered cables from Forza the tracking was updated. They did languish in customs for almost a week with no updates. Drove me to distraction. I thought something was wrong.


----------



## Sinter

swannie007 said:


> Have just ordered a cable from Forza. I came across this appreciation thread while browsing the this site and immediately went to Forza's website and promptly ordered a cable. I have been looking for a cable manufacturer with good quality and reasonable prices for a while now and it seems I have found it with Forza. Looking forward to receiving my cable and using it. If I am happy with it, I can see myself ordering a number of other cables as well. Thanks to all for their feedback on this thread, it was very helpful to me. Cheers.




I think you'll be happy. Great quality. Congrats.


----------



## shakur1996

I've just loaned Hybrid series IEM cable from Matthew. The build quality is very good. As for the sound I need to spend more time with it, but for now all I can say that I hear some differences, of course positive ones (what I'm looking for in the cable is: more hard hitting bass, better clarity and separation and more headroom, without altering PRaT/ADSR).


----------



## w3ird0l0l

anyone have their USB cable and mind giving a review? Looking at the  FAW Copper Series Twin USB.


----------



## dave1215

w3ird0l0l said:


> anyone have their USB cable and mind giving a review? Looking at the  FAW Copper Series Twin USB.


 
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/661441/forza-audioworks-the-appreciation-thread/435#post_10867016


----------



## w3ird0l0l

dave1215 said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/661441/forza-audioworks-the-appreciation-thread/435#post_10867016


 
  
 thank you! the build quality is so nice and sleek.


----------



## negramurcia

any news from matt??
any response from him..


----------



## reemo

Matt told me to tell you guys to stop bothering him while he makes my cables. Seriously did say nothing alike, but stop bothering him before i get my cables 
  
 When did you contact him? I sent him couple of emails little more than week ago when ordered a set and he answered me inside 1-3 days window, had couple of questions since its my first time ordering XLR or any cables for my headphone system. I'll bet he is busy and need soon to hire new employees. What i've read in this topic looks like business is booming.


----------



## negramurcia

"Bill Gates Matt"


----------



## Kerouac

Last friday I've ordered a FAW hybrid iem cable to go with my 1964 Ears V6 Stage.
  
 I wonder if it will bring a clear upgrade (really hope so...) in SQ over the stock cable.
 Anybody out there who has experience with this or a similar combination?
 Thanks in advance...


----------



## shakur1996

With my 5ways reshelled by Custom Art in comparison to the stock cable received from Custom Art (cooper) FAW Hybrid cable resulted in:
  
 - better clarity;
  
 - better separation;
  
 - wider soundstage;
  
 - a little bit more hard hitting bass;
  
 - a little bit more pronounced highs (although I'm not 100% sure about this).
  
 It did not alter PRaT of 5ways so this is a very good thing (as for me 5ways PRaT is one of its main, best features).


----------



## Ranza

Anyone know a plug with collar like Oyaide's plug ? I saw the Hifiman TRRS on Forza website but unsure if it's working with other device like PS Vita or it's the same with Apple 4 pin plug ?


----------



## amigastar

Bought the Forza Audioworks Copper Series HPC Mk2 for my Hifiman HE-500 and hope to be surprised in a good way.
 I know that i don't necessarily believe in Cable sound but i'm let myself suprise.


----------



## hennnkee

Just recieved a pair of special ordered XLR's with Viablue connectors. I must say Forza put down some good amount of passion into there cables. 
 I also ordered a pair of Claire HPC Mk2 for my Audeze LCD-X, but to my surprise the connectors was for Sennheriser HD650/600, so it doesnt realy work... lol
 Just a human mistake, I aint to worried about it though.
  
 I also had to RMA my LCD-X the otherday because i could hear the diaphragm moving (sounded just like when you crumple baking paper...) So i ain't to stressed out about receving the wrong cable
  
 Anyhow, both cables have fantastic quality and quality feeling.


----------



## AlterAnthony

Has anyone heard from Matthew in the last week or so? He hasn't been replying to my e-mails.


----------



## Kerouac

alteranthony said:


> Has anyone heard from Matthew in the last week or so? He hasn't been replying to my e-mails.


 
 He replied my last mail on 27-10. I guess (and hope) he's busy working on all the new orders including mine


----------



## Kerouac

amigastar said:


> Bought the Forza Audioworks Copper Series HPC Mk2 for my Hifiman HE-500 and hope to be surprised in a good way.
> I know that i don't necessarily believe in Cable sound but i'm let myself suprise.


 
 I was also a bit sceptic in the past about upgrading cables, but when I bought a 2nd hand silver cable for my ''dark sounding'' LCD2 I was impressed with the difference in SQ. Much more ''open sound'' (air) with better highs and more detail than the stock cable. That's why I decided to order a hybrid cable for my V6 Stage.
  
 Btw, I auditioned the HE-500 once with a stock cable and thought it suffered horribly from microphonics.
  
 @ shakur1996: thanks for your answer on my question last week!


----------



## amigastar

alteranthony said:


> Has anyone heard from Matthew in the last week or so? He hasn't been replying to my e-mails.


 

 Same here i've ordered a cable over a week ago and just wanted to ask when it will be delivered, but no answer.


----------



## LFC_SL

Relax. My first order took four-weeks and my second order took five-weeks. On neither occasion did I seek an update. Why? Because i read this thread and knew it was par for course. Simply got an email on despatch with tracking number. Do not get the impression there is dedicated admin team


----------



## amigastar

OK, so it takes a little bit longer, i see.
 but don't blame me that i haven't read the thread, it just did happen.


----------



## Rolly

Hi all. I've had my awg20 copper series cable for my HifiMan HE-500s for about a week now and Matthew asked if I could leave some feedback here, so here goes!

The stock cable was too short for me, the microphonics were terrible and it tangled too easy. So I started my search for a copper replacement. I contacted a few sellers before Forza, but Matthew's service was by far the best so I placed an order. It took Forza 3 weeks to make the cable and post it.

My only negative is Matthew's handwriting! His number 19 looks like 14 to my postman and so my neighbour got the cable first...

Compared to the stock silver cable, my copper series cable is more flexible, better made, not microphonic, doesn't tangle, has better connectors and looks better. It sounds smoother, slightly fuller, less bright and more natural.

And the best point? The cable is long enough to let me sit in my favourite armchair!


----------



## Matez

Sorry guys for a bit of delay in email responses and a bit longer waiting times for cable - last weeks were busy because of a lot of preparations before AudioShow in Warsaw, but it was a good damn show 
  
 Thanks for your impressions! Usually I am not writing the addresses on the envelopes, only in some special situations - I guess I am better in handling a solder iron than a pen


----------



## Kerouac

matez said:


> Sorry guys for a bit of delay in email responses and a bit longer waiting times for cable - last weeks were busy because of a lot of preparations before AudioShow in Warsaw, but it was a good damn show
> 
> Thanks for your impressions! Usually I am not writing the addresses on the envelopes, only in some special situations - I guess I am better in handling a solder iron than a pen


 
 Matthew, thanks for the update, appreciate that!
  
 Any idea how much delay there approximately will be on the delivery of the cable orders in general?


----------



## Matez

It is around 2 weeks plus shipping


----------



## pimmedoris

Hi Matthew,
  
 Thanks for the update! The delay is two weeks?
 I ordered my cable October 30th (3m Claire HPC Mk2). Can I expect my cable around 27th of November then (4 weeks total)? 
  
 Just to get an idea when I can expect my order 
 Thanks!


----------



## Matez

I guess even a bit earlier - Netherlands is not that far away from Poland


----------



## pimmedoris

Yay!


----------



## swannie007

Got my headphone extension cable yesterday and am very impressed! The workmanship is excellent and the sound is invisible, by that I mean it gets out of the way of the original signal and does not impart a signature of its own to the sound, as it should be. Thank you Mathew, I will be purchasing some more cables from you in the future. Cheers.


----------



## Kerouac

matez said:


> I guess even a bit earlier - Netherlands is not that far away from Poland


 
 Great...I guess that means I will have mine then pretty soon also. Ordered on October 24th and because I live in the North of the Netherlands, that saves another 2 hours travelling time compared to pimmedoris in the South 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Can't wait to audition your cables myself after all this positive feedback on them...even bought an extra iem on HF yesterday that I can use with it...


----------



## shakur1996

shakur1996 said:


> With my 5ways reshelled by Custom Art in comparison to the stock cable received from Custom Art (cooper) FAW Hybrid cable resulted in:
> 
> - better clarity;
> 
> ...


 

 I also had a chance to test FAW Cooper for IEMs and to my years with my 5ways in comparison to the stock cable FAW cable had:
  
 - a little bit better clarity (although the difference with Hybrid cable was more obvious);
  
 - a little bit fuller bass and mids;
  
 but it tammed treble a little bit.
  
 Unfortunately I had to return the cables which I received from Matthew for testing
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I'm definitely going to order cable from Matthew (although at this stage I don't know which one since I will have to try FAW cables once again with my new, upcoming CIEM).
  
 I wholeheartedly reccomend FAW cables and Matthew as person to do business with.


----------



## AlterAnthony

I've recently bought a pair of HD800s and found the stock cable too long for my needs and generally lacking in ergonomics. I decided to look for a replacement cable and after some investigation settled on the Claire HPC Mk2 by FAW.
 It's a light, flexible cable that showcases excellent workmanship. The braiding, the splitter, the heatshrink... everything is perfect. While I'm not a big believer in cables when their influence on sound is concerned, I do feel that the Claire HPC Mk2 cable adds some weight and warmness to the HD800 without sacrificing clarity or detail (it might just be placebo). Overall, I'm extremely pleased with the cable and I can recommend Forza AudioWorks to anyone looking for a well-built and reasonably priced headphone cable. And if you're inside the EU, well, then it's really a no-brainer.
  
 Here is the cable in action:


----------



## Amlalsulami

Is the cable _FAW Claire IC _can suppourt DSD file and 24bit/192k? Because i want use the cable with my AK120 with Micro iDSD


----------



## Cotnijoe

amlalsulami said:


> Is the cable _FAW Claire IC _can suppourt DSD file and 24bit/192k? Because i want use the cable with my AK120 with Micro iDSD


 
  
 As long as the cable is good enough quality and doesn't bottleneck your rig, it will support any file type. Cables are just pathways to transfer the various signals. It doesnt have anything to do with how theyre coded.
  
 At least that's what I think your asking?


----------



## Amlalsulami

cotnijoe said:


> As long as the cable is good enough quality and doesn't bottleneck your rig, it will support any file type. Cables are just pathways to transfer the various signals. It doesnt have anything to do with how theyre coded.
> 
> At least that's what I think your asking?


 
 Yeah my asking is this _FAW Claire IC _support any audio file? Like DSD,192,176,96,88,44


----------



## Cotnijoe

> Originally Posted by *Amlalsulami* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah my asking is this _FAW Claire IC _support any audio file? Like DSD,192,176,96,88,44


 
  
 As long as you're using the correct connectors supported by the AK240, it will work. For example, if you want to run balanced, you will need a more special connector on the cable.


----------



## metaldood

Received my FAW Color Series cable for HD800. Took a month and few days from order to delivery and I am happy with the cable. I ordered a shorter one because stock is too long.


----------



## Dopaminer

M O R E   P I C T U R E S  !  !  !


----------



## knorris908

Just picked up my FAW cable from the post office.  (THANK YOU MATTHEW!)
  
 Nice piece of craftsmanship, and SO much better than cobbling-together a cable from half of an RCA audio cable and using the Mono 3.5 to RCA adapter...
  
 How the (FAW Copper Series Digital LO for Hifiman/iBasso/JH3-A - DAPDAC : iBasso DX100, Length : 5 cm, Termination : W&M RCA ) arrived:
  
 Cable arrived in:

   * International postage package for Poland to USA
   * Envelope containing Invoice and Registration/Serial# Plastic Card included
   * Box packed with shredded recycled strips of packing
   * Canvas "FORZA Audio Works" carry bag
 Very nice.  Great attention to detail.


----------



## beemarman

One question. Why does he say 5-6 days for delivery when it takes a lot longer to deliver once ordered.
  
 It's really annoying as I wanted the headphones cable to arrive at a certain time. Ordered thinking I'll get it within the specified delivery time. 10 days later nothing. Emailed him and he said he would send it within 1 week.
  
 What. Not good customer service to be honest and this ain't the first time it's happened.


----------



## Dopaminer

beemarman said:


> One question. Why does he say 5-6 days for delivery when it takes a lot longer to deliver once ordered.
> 
> It's really annoying as I wanted the headphones cable to arrive at a certain time. Ordered thinking I'll get it within the specified delivery time. 10 days later nothing. Emailed him and he said he would send it within 1 week.
> 
> What. Not good customer service to be honest and this ain't the first time it's happened.


 

  I can`t see anything on his shipping page about 5-6 days for *delivery*.  His site says all cables are *shipped* within 14 days, usually within 5-7 days.  Then there`s the shipping time, depending on the method you chose.


----------



## beemarman

dopaminer said:


> I can`t see anything on his shipping page about 5-6 days for *delivery*.  His site says all cables are *shipped* within 14 days, usually within 5-7 days.  Then there`s the shipping time, depending on the method you chose.





He offers 2-5 business days. That's 1 week. Look at the delivery times when checking out.


----------



## Dopaminer

beemarman said:


> He offers 2-5 business days. That's 1 week. Look at the delivery times when checking out.


 
 How could he possibly make the cable, and have it delivered to your door in 2 days?


----------



## LFC_SL

beemarman said:


> He offers 2-5 business days. That's 1 week. Look at the delivery times when checking out.



Courier option is separate to manufacture dude,

It does not say that anywhere, as advised delivery within 14-days. But seeing as the volume of orders has not allowed that for some time that should be revised

although it is bad drafting as the 5-7 days seems to refer to how long it may take payment to fully clear

Two days to appear at your door is funny. Either you think you are the only customer, or perhaps stop and consider whether a product is really custom made in half an hour


----------



## beemarman

lfc_sl said:


> Courier option is separate to manufacture dude,
> 
> It does not say that anywhere, as advised delivery within 14-days. But seeing as the volume of orders has not allowed that for some time that should be revised
> 
> ...


Maybe my fault then for misunderstanding the words. It's a bit confusing but it does say 5-6 days postage. It does not say how long it takes to make the cable. Maybe he should include that on his website. I have no problem waiting but it would be nice to have an idea how long you would have to wait before you order some of us might not want to wait 2 or more weeks for an item especially if you're buying for a present.


----------



## Dopaminer

beemarman said:


> It's a bit confusing but it does say 5-6 days postage. It does not say how long it takes to make the cable. Maybe he should include that on his website.


 
  
 Is this really so hard ?
  
 From his website: 
  
  "Since all cables are custom made they are shipped within 14 working days of recieving payment (usually 5-7- days)"
  
  
 http://forzaaudioworks.com/en/cms.php?id_cms=1


----------



## Gerzom

I recieved my Noir HPC mkII for my Alpha Dogs yesterday.
  
 Great looking cable, I will give them a first listen tonight


----------



## Tony1110

gerzom said:


> I recieved my Noir HPC mkII for my Alpha Dogs yesterday.
> 
> Great looking cable, I will give them a first listen tonight




Any good?


----------



## pimmedoris

Yay! My 3m Claire HPC Mk2 for my Hifiman HE400i has arrived! One quick question though... How do I know which is the left connection and which is the right? One connection has a green "A" in the FAW logo, is that left or right?
 I will post pictures later, don't worry


----------



## philo50

green dot is right


----------



## pimmedoris

Thanks!


----------



## Gerzom

tony1110 said:


> Any good?


 
 Yes, this cable tones the highs a little down (as I like it) so for me a great upgrade compared the stock cable!
 My Alpha Dogs sounds smooth now


----------



## pimmedoris

...and here's the pictures! Here the connections on my headphones are still wrong though 
 Very nice craftsmanship! Cable looks really nice and feels very sturdy. I can't say anything on the sound yet, as it will need some playtime and I just got a new headphone amp that also needs some time.


----------



## Kerouac

Mine came in last week Friday:

 Matthew, I have to admit, I really admire the craftmanship on your cables...great job!
  
 I ordered the FAW hybrid originally for my 1964 ears V6 stage but they ended up with my Rhapsodio Rti1.

  
 Just incredible soundstage, details & separation with this combination, amazing synergy overall!


----------



## Articnoise

How many hours burn in does the Noir Hybrid HPC require to reach its performance level?


----------



## sinkr

I love Forza's work! I have their lightning to USB mini cable that none of the US cable makers dare to make, presumably due to litigation fears. I just purchased a Chord Hugo and need a micro USB, instead of the mini. I'm hoping Matthew can accommodate.


----------



## Drum747

Received my new cable yesterday and I love it. Micro b to micro b from my Note 4 to my Leckerton.


----------



## Krutsch

So, can you just order whatever you want from Forza?
  
 In other words, can I order a headphone extension cable, 5 meters in length, with a female 6.3mm on one end and a male 3.5mm on the other?
  
 Just curious, as I am in the market for the above cable and it doesn't seem to exist off-the-shelf.


----------



## Dopaminer

krutsch said:


> So, can you just order whatever you want from Forza?
> 
> In other words, can I order a headphone extension cable, 5 meters in length, with a female 6.3mm on one end and a male 3.5mm on the other?
> 
> Just curious, as I am in the market for the above cable and it doesn't seem to exist off-the-shelf.


 

 Yeah, I would assume so.  Just email him and tell him your idea; he`s great to deal with.


----------



## Androb

Yea I would email him! Beautiful cables


----------



## Krutsch

androb said:


> Yea I would email him! Beautiful cables


 

 I have a short one, already, for connecting my DragonFly to my FiiO E11K - looks great.


----------



## Androb

krutsch said:


> I have a short one, already, for connecting my DragonFly to my FiiO E11K - looks great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Oh lol, yes indeed it does! I'm using my balanced cable right now for my HD650!


----------



## 397324

I bought a USB cable on the 23rd December. Sent two emails about the USB cable I just bought and also about the Sennheiser HD 650 upgrade cables they sell that I wanted to purchase. I have received no answer to either, so have had open a PayPal dispute to try to get a response.
  
 I realise it's been Christmas, but there have been several working days between the 23rd and the 30th.
  
 There are many other companies selling Sennheiser replacement cables and USB's are ten a penny, so this lack of service is unacceptable. I have asked to cancel the order and get a refund.


----------



## Kerouac

darren cotter said:


> I bought a USB cable on the 23rd December. Sent two emails about the USB cable I just bought and also about the Sennheiser HD 650 upgrade cables they sell that I wanted to purchase. I have received no answer to either, so have had open a PayPal dispute to try to get a response.
> 
> I realise it's been Christmas, but there have been several working days between the 23rd and the 30th.
> 
> There are many other companies selling Sennheiser replacement cables and USB's are ten a penny, so this lack of service is unacceptable. I have asked to cancel the order and get a refund.


 
 Between 23rd and 30th are just 2 working days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
 I remember that it took some time before I got an answer on a mail, but it never bothered me...Matthew is a very busy guy I guess and I respect that.
 I'm still happy that I ordered my cables at FAW, superb cables for a great price!
  

  
 But hey, in the end it's your money and your decision to call it off when you're running out of patience...
 Good luck with finding better cables!


----------



## 397324

kerouac said:


> Between 23rd and 30th are just 2 working days
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kerouac

darren cotter said:


> > You have the 24th, 27th, 29th and 30th. I think that is four days not two.


 
 You wrote: working days between the 23rd and the 30th.
 The 27th is a Saturday and therefor not an official working day (mon/fri) where I live and I guess neither it is in Poland. And between 23rd and 30th are only the nrs 24th up to 29th imo.
  
 However you made your point...and I'm in a very good mood and I wish to keep it that way, so this will be my last post regarding this subject


----------



## Cotnijoe

I have to say in terms of customer service, Forza has definitely been more lacking since the first time I ordered from them during the spring of 2014. My cable was delayed til about 2 months, which Mathew offered me a color option "upgrade" for it which is nice, but communication throughout the two months were fairly slow, and sometimes I had to email him multiple times for a reply.
  
 Once I got the cable, it turns out the left and right channels were switched, which is a mistake im not particularly happy about that I feel like should no be happening when you order a 250 dollar cable. Either way, it took almost a week for a reply, and having to ship the cable back to poland seems like such a pain... i might just look for plussound or someone else in the US to switch the two channels, since mathew hasn't replied to my question of what the turnaround time will be.
  
 Overall a bit disappointed in forza this time around too and I can accept the channel mix up as an honest mistake that happens, but i dont feel that mathew is really dealing with his mistake very well. May have to reconsider purchasing from him again, although his cables really are some of the most ergonomic on the market.


----------



## drew8mc

I ordered my cable on November 9 and do not have it yet.  I understand he is just one guy who's popularity has increased.  More orders mean more time to manufacture and less time for customer service, etc.  It's very hard to maintain the level of service that early customers received once orders reach a certain point.  Communication is the key to not killing your business as it grows.  I would suggest Matthew adopt a system similar to what Decware does with their products.  Everything is built to order and it takes about 3 months from the time you order.  They post a pdf file on their website each Monday that shows where your order sits in the lineup.  It's status gets updated when parts are pulled, the build starts, the chassis is ready, etc.  It's a great way to keep customers informed and stem the tide of endless emails about the status of orders.
  
 To complain about an order made the day before Christmas Eve is incredibly selfish.  I agree that communication can be improved but to expect instant responses to all your queries during a time of year when family is supposed to come first is not only unrealistic, but rude.
  
 Maybe I'm just more patient than most.


----------



## 397324

drew8mc said:


> I ordered my cable on November 9 and do not have it yet.  I understand he is just one guy who's popularity has increased.  More orders mean more time to manufacture and less time for customer service, etc.  It's very hard to maintain the level of service that early customers received once orders reach a certain point.  Communication is the key to not killing your business as it grows.  I would suggest Matthew adopt a system similar to what Decware does with their products.  Everything is built to order and it takes about 3 months from the time you order.  They post a pdf file on their website each Monday that shows where your order sits in the lineup.  It's status gets updated when parts are pulled, the build starts, the chassis is ready, etc.  It's a great way to keep customers informed and stem the tide of endless emails about the status of orders.
> 
> To complain about an order made the day before Christmas Eve is incredibly selfish.  I agree that communication can be improved but to expect instant responses to all your queries during a time of year when family is supposed to come first is not only unrealistic, but rude.
> 
> Maybe I'm just more patient than most.


 
 I'm not rude or unrealistic. I just expect a reply to a question about something I have already bought and another question about further order (£250) within a week or so. No worries though as if he is too busy to reply, he doesn't need my custom.


----------



## LFC_SL

I would be confident most people see the pettiness of complaining on New Year's Eve, Darren


----------



## 397324

lfc_sl said:


> I would be confident most people see the pettiness of complaining on New Year's Eve, Darren


 
 Don't see what new years eve has to do with good and prompt customer service?


----------



## Krutsch

I wish Matthew would hire an assistant. I am eager to order another cable, but the delays (and the comments on this thread) have made me pause.
  
 I used to run a service team, once upon a time, and you would be surprised how a simple e-mail can diffuse these situations.
  
 An assistant could maintain a spreadsheet of open orders, with estimates to build complete and follow-on shipping times; an e-mail response of something like:
  
 "Thank you... <insert platitude here> ... your order # 12345 is currently Nth in the build queue, with an estimated completion date of DD/MM and a shipping period of N days"
  
 People will wait, patiently in fact, as long as they feel there is a warm body somewhere looking after their order.
  
 Just my two cents...


----------



## 397324

krutsch said:


> I wish Matthew would hire an assistant. I am eager to order another cable, but the delays (and the comments on this thread) have made me pause.
> 
> I used to run a service team, once upon a time, and you would be surprised how a simple e-mail can diffuse these situations.
> 
> ...


 
 Couldn't have said it better!


----------



## Dopaminer

darren cotter said:


> Don't see what new years eve has to do with good and prompt customer service?


 

 It has to do with the fact that he`s probably on vacation, for chrisakes.


----------



## 397324

He maybe, but neither of us know that for a fact. Could still check his emails on his phone. During this time, I have been communicating with two online retailers with whom I have bought from before, so it can be done.


----------



## LFC_SL

krutsch said:


> I wish Matthew would hire an assistant. I am eager to order another cable, but the delays (and the comments on this thread) have made me pause.



A handful of people, one of which did not read the lead time properly and currently someone complaining during the new year is hardly conclusive as suggested versus all the other positive feedback. Who else are you going to place your order with within Europe at reasonable prices. Toxic cables are far pricier with 1-year plus lead times or import from USA/Asian manufacturers. Exactly.


----------



## Cotnijoe

I dont think thats fair for u to say either. Yes perhaps demanding service during the holidays is a bit much, the man needs his break too, but to me forza's service has without a doubt deteriorated a bit. Wait time isnt awful, and reponses arent nonexistent, but it hasnt been on par with what it was before.

Yes there are positive feebacks, but the negatives are just as valid. I complained not because forza made a mistake on my cable, but the way he is dealing with such a mistake.


----------



## LFC_SL

The issue is not feedback but context. As far as one can tell it is always new members who think they are the only customer and will get it within the week.

For some context my interconnects in 2013 took 8-weeks incl postal time.
My iem cable in 2014 took 8-weeks incl postal time to arrive.

From my personal experience the service has not changed, but then again I have not tried to email the guy every few weeks because my expectations were managed per this thread and the website information. If you wish to draw any parallels the current complainant says he ordered in 11 Nov 2014, so receipt mid to late Jan 2015 would be reasonable window if you add the fortnight allowance for Christmas shutdown

Maybe it would be better to say if you want a cable next week then order off-the-shelf from any number of sellers. If you want a custom handmade product then


----------



## knorris908

Quote:


lfc_sl said:


> The issue is not feedback but context. As far as one can tell it is always new members who think they are the only customer and will get it within the week.
> 
> For some context my interconnects in 2013 took 8-weeks incl postal time.
> My iem cable in 2014 took 8-weeks incl postal time to arrive.
> ...


 

 Not taking a negative stance on either side of things, just offering "context" as LFC_SL wisely did above.
  
 I ordered an RCA --> 3.5" coaxial Interconnect Cable from Matthew some months ago.  Did it take a little while?  Yes.  Am I spoiled by Amazon Prime "Next day-->2 day delivery of things I order on-line? Definitely.  Did I email him a couple of times before a response?  Yes.  However; Was he BUSY CUSTOM-MAKING CABLES for customers just like me?  Most assuredly. 
  
 Maybe a partner to handle "Admin" stuff like daily correspondence with current and potential customers is in Forza's futue. (Would go a mile towards a better "purchase experience" in my opinion.)  But in the mean-time, I am now the happy owner of a GORGEOUS hand-made Interconnect Cable that allows me to connect my components with great sound and without looking like a bit of "Do-it-yourself" kit.
  
 Truth be told, I could have ordered a FIIO 3.5" to 3.5" digital interconnect for less than $20, and had it the same week.  But when I am spending thousands of dollars on getting the sound I want, I am willing to be patient for the best grade equipment my money can buy. Simple, personal reasoning; not a value assessment.
  
 Context without judgment offered.  Take it or leave it as you will.  My only hope is that a future purchaser goes into the process with proper expectations set at the beginning.


----------



## Krutsch

knorris908 said:


> Maybe a partner to handle "Admin" stuff like daily correspondence with current and potential customers is in Forza's futue. (Would go a mile towards a better "purchase experience" in my opinion.)  But in the mean-time, I am now the happy owner of a GORGEOUS hand-made Interconnect Cable that allows me to connect my components with great sound and without looking like a bit of "Do-it-yourself" kit.


 
  
 That's all I was trying to say... I am not "whining", but Forza will need to change something, if they expect to stay in business or grow beyond repeat customers.


----------



## 397324

Hi
  
 Just an update. Matthew has got back to me and I am looking forward to receiving my slightly modified FAW Copper Series Twin USB in a week or so. I'm having the type B connector replaced with a female type A to fit my iFI Audio Micro iDSD.
  
 I'm also getting a replacement cable for my Sennheiser HD650's I've recently bought. Matthew recommended either the Noir Hybrid HPC or the Claire Hybrid HPC. 
  
 Regards
  
 Darren


----------



## sinkr

drew8mc said:


> To complain about an order made the day before Christmas Eve is incredibly selfish.  I agree that communication can be improved but to expect instant responses to all your queries during a time of year when family is supposed to come first is not only unrealistic, but rude.
> 
> Maybe I'm just more patient than most.


 
  
 Telling someone that they're selfish, unrealistic, and rude isn't exactly helpful, either.


----------



## Matez

I apologize for delayed responses and orders before Xmas - it is just the hotest time of the year and it would be impossible to handle every single order on time even with few more people working. Especially here in Poland where I think we have extraordinary high number of work-free days during the Xmas season.
  
 New Year is a time for changes for us too and one more person in FAW staff - it will change work distribution dramatically, improve the leadtimes to I hope around few to several days in next few weeks. At this moment all the orders up to 15th of Dec with few exceptions are shipped and all the Dec orders will be shipped till the end of next week.
  
 With the changes, this year the quality of the products will go in par with whole FAW experience


----------



## Dopaminer

Happy New Year, FAW


----------



## Krutsch

matez said:


> I apologize for delayed responses and orders before Xmas - it is just the hotest time of the year and it would be impossible to handle every single order on time even with few more people working. Especially here in Poland where I think we have extraordinary high number of work-free days during the Xmas season.
> 
> New Year is a time for changes for us too and one more person in FAW staff - it will change work distribution dramatically, improve the leadtimes to I hope around few to several days in next few weeks. At this moment all the orders up to 15th of Dec with few exceptions are shipped and all the Dec orders will be shipped till the end of next week.
> 
> With the changes, this year the quality of the products will go in par with whole FAW experience


 

 Fantastic news! Looking forward to a great 2015.


----------



## Matez

All the best to you guys - let the New Year be filled with eargasms and with one last ultimate rig ...which will ultimately last few months tops


----------



## Cosmic Fool

Great to hear you're back in full flow, Matez!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Would you be so kind to inform me if my order of December 6th (#000804) has been shipped?


----------



## Matez

I would prefer not to - MOT rules, but you know where to find me


----------



## Cosmic Fool

I already contacted you via your website on December 30th. As I haven't received any reply yet I thought this was the best place to reach you.


----------



## sANDEKERU

Just received my grey Color Series HPC cable for my hd800 last evening.
 The packaging, linen bag, business card and warranty card inside an envelope is simply 10/10, and the cable itself looks great 
  
 It's sleek, feels sturdy and doesn't really add any unwanted weight to the headphones like the stock cable did.
 The nylon multifilament seems to prevent it from flexing too much, but not to the extent that it bothers me in any way.
 hd800 plugs are even pretty well aligned with the socket of the headphones so that the cables don't brush up on each other or tangle after exiting the splitter.
  
  
 As for the sound I'm uncertain if there is any difference between the Color Series HPC and the original cable and I'm unable to test properly as the stock cable has a short on the left channel
 (the stock hd800 cable looks more solid than it really is, and the rubber started tearing under the leftside termination plug after 2 years of everyday use).
  
 I can only say that the Forza AudioWorks Color Series HPC sounds awesome, and I've been listening to music nearly non stop all day.
  
  
 Can absolutely recommend to others looking for a higher end alternative to stock cables for their headphones after seeing their craftsmanship firsthand.
 I will most definitely order from Forza AudioWorks again if I need cables or recabling services in the future.


----------



## Dopaminer

sandekeru said:


> Just received my grey Color Series HPC cable for my hd800 last evening.
> The packaging, linen bag, business card and warranty card inside an envelope is simply 10/10, and the cable itself looks great
> 
> It's sleek, feels sturdy and doesn't really add any unwanted weight to the headphones like the stock cable did.
> ...


 

 Can you please post some pictures - I am considering this exact cable for my HD800 . . . .


----------



## shakur1996

I loaned Hybrid and Cooper series IEM cables from Matthew to test them with Harmony 8 Pro. Below you can find my brief impressions.
  
 First of all please note that the below are my subjective impressions and you may hear everything differently. Secondly, I tested the cables with dx100 via HO and dx100 via LO to my DIY amp. Thirdly, differences between the cables are not night and day, they are rather subtle. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Ok, straight to the point:
  
 - Cooper gave more warmth and blacker background;
  
 - at the same time suprisingly Cooper did not smoth out treble much; Hybrid gave more smoother treble; but both of them did not impact much Harmony 8 pro's treble;
  
 - Hybrid gave more clarity and air;
  
 - Cooper gave more intimate soundstage, but at the same time I had the impression that it was more expansive (but I'm not 100% sure about this);
  
 - Hybrid gave a tad more bass impact i.e. bass hits harder and is tighter (but this does not mean that there is no rumble, IMO there is everything but the bass is focused more on the impact than on the rumble and reverbancy), whereas Cooper presented bass in a tad slower and more reverbant way (although this does not mean that bass with the Cooper was light and did not have impact).


----------



## MikePortnoy

shakur1996 said:


> I loaned Hybrid and Cooper series IEM cables from Matthew to test them with Harmony 8 Pro. Below you can find my brief impressions.
> 
> First of all please note that the below are my subjective impressions and you may hear everything differently. Secondly, I tested the cables with dx100 via HO and dx100 via LO to my DIY amp. Thirdly, differences between the cables are not night and day, they are rather subtle.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Nice impressions Chris, thanks. 
  
 How are they with SE5?


----------



## shakur1996

Ates, here you go: http://www.head-fi.org/t/661441/forza-audioworks-the-appreciation-thread/480#post_10995025
  
 I plan to loan the cables once again from Matthew when I receive SilverFi cables tours.


----------



## MikePortnoy

shakur1996 said:


> Ates, here you go: http://www.head-fi.org/t/661441/forza-audioworks-the-appreciation-thread/480#post_10995025
> 
> I plan to loan the cables once again from Matthew when I receive SilverFi cables tours.


 
  
 Thanks mate.
  
 It is a good idea, getting FAWs. It would be a reference point for auditioning SilverFi cables.


----------



## odib

Hi, I just wanted to post my experiences with Matthew and Forza AudioWorks. I put in an order for a short Claire HPC MK2 cable for my HD800s on 12/12/14. Matthew promptly responded to my inquiries since that time (except during the holiday period; Xmas and New Years, which is understandable). He posted my cable back on 01/12/15 and I have received it today 01/16/15 (Aus via Polish Post). The cable he produced is of very high quality, he even managed to do some quick last minute changes to the plug as I requested. Overall I'm very happy with his product and services and would definitely purchase from him again.


----------



## Cosmic Fool

Since Monday I am the happy owner of a Forza Audioworks cable for my new set of headphones (Hifiman HE-400). It's the most affordable cable Matthew has, the Color Series HPC. I can safely say this cable represents a high value for money ratio. Compared to the stock Canare cable the Forza is much more comfortable and sounds better in every way imho. The bass is both tighter and tauter, the brightness is tamed in a very subtle way (no details are lost!) and the ocasional sibilance problems that I encountered with the stock cable are gone too. No more (slightly) tired ears after longer than one hour listening sessions and because of the better bass I can turn the volume knob down a little bit. 
  
 I'd say a job well done, Forza AW!


----------



## Robert777

I just received my FAW Silver Series Android Digital LOD cable from Forza Audioworks and I thought I would say a few kind words about it.
 The cable took a month from when I placed the order, to when it arrived. At first I thought that was quite a long time, but I realise now that they do such beautiful work and that takes time.
 I imagine they are really busy as well. My next headphone will be either the T5p or LCD_XC and I am planning to get Forza to make me a cable for them.
 The cable I just received was packaged nicely and is absolutely beautiful. The workmanship is top quality.
 The cable is now connecting my HRT Microstreamer to my android phone and the sound produced is incredible.
 I cannot recommend Forza enough.


----------



## Turrican2

robert777 said:


> I just received my FAW Silver Series Android Digital LOD cable from Forza Audioworks and I thought I would say a few kind words about it.
> The cable took a month from when I placed the order, to when it arrived. At first I thought that was quite a long time, but I realise now that they do such beautiful work and that takes time.
> I imagine they are really busy as well. My next headphone will be either the T5p or LCD_XC and I am planning to get Forza to make me a cable for them.
> The cable I just received was packaged nicely and is absolutely beautiful. The workmanship is top quality.
> ...


 
 can we see a picture of it?


----------



## Robert777

@Turrican2 Of course. I will take some photographs tonight after work.


----------



## maibuN

Has anyone a sleeved iem cable? What would be the (dis)advantages of a sleeved one? I think it will be a bit heavyer, perhaps less microphonic? Less flexible? I'm not sure if i should order with/without sleeving.


----------



## Robert777

robert777 said:


> I just received my FAW Silver Series Android Digital LOD cable from Forza Audioworks and I thought I would say a few kind words about it.
> The cable took a month from when I placed the order, to when it arrived. At first I thought that was quite a long time, but I realise now that they do such beautiful work and that takes time.
> I imagine they are really busy as well. My next headphone will be either the T5p or LCD_XC and I am planning to get Forza to make me a cable for them.
> The cable I just received was packaged nicely and is absolutely beautiful. The workmanship is top quality.
> ...


 
  
  


turrican2 said:


> can we see a picture of it?


 
  
 Pictures of my new android line out cable from Forza audioworks.


----------



## Turrican2

^ lovely work as usual. enjoy!


----------



## silversurfer616

Have just received my copper cable for LCD2 and I can confirm what has been said about quality, packaging etc.
Waiting time was reasonable during holiday period and there was good communication with updates.
My rig is LCD2 to RWAK120 to ALO International(balanced).
So far I had the stock cable and a silver cable done by a guy in Turkey.Stock cable still feels congested(as it can't break free, you know there is MORE to the sound but it can't get through) whereas the silver cable gives a light,airy and lively sound but I do miss the Audeze body/dark mood.
Though not burnt in yet, I can already say that the Forzza cable does sound more to my liking.It is clear,articulate and airy without losing bottom and the dark side of the Audeze house sound.
If I need more cables in the future I will go with Matthias.


----------



## xenithon

Hi all. Quick question - has anyone perhaps compare the Noir to the Claire, in particular for the HD800? Were there discernible differences?


----------



## ph58

Just received the cable with HIFIMAN HM901 trrs termination( for Denon AH-D600/7100 ) the quality is outstanding , really very nice workmanship . Thanks to you Matthew  .


----------



## maibuN

I got the Hybrid IEM cable today. I think it has very good quality, feels and looks really nice. I can't compare it to other cables as this is my first custom cable. Delivery was extremely fast. 
  
 ps: I forgot to remove the 3,5 -> 6,3 Adapter in the picture, looks even better without. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Also the pictures are not the best, sorry, was just a quick snapshot


----------



## ruihu908

Received my cable for UM Pro today. Fantastic work on the finishing and details. Build quality seems superb as well!


----------



## extrabigmehdi

This has been more than 15 days that I  paid for a "Copper Series HPC Mk2" , and still not even a tracking number for the delivery of the article.
 I'm not sure this is normal.  Last week I  contacted them, and they said that by the end of week I'll get that tracking number, and still nothing.


----------



## Matez

Check your SPAM folder - your email might landed there, if not, I will resend it


----------



## extrabigmehdi

hi Matez ,
 no nothing in the spam folder  of my mail box.


----------



## Mooses9

^  Very Nice Cable Indeed!


----------



## extrabigmehdi

hi Matez,
 I phoned, and the cable was already delivered at the address I specified.
 Sorry, if I bothered you. But the website doesn't provide all details regarding  delivery.
 cheers


----------



## Matez

No need for that - if someone owes somebody an apology is me to you


----------



## Mike37

Just received  FAW Noir HPC MK2 for my Sennheiser HD 800.
  
 Order placed 27th Jan. Posted from Poland 11th Feb - received UK 14th Feb.
  
 Excellent cable with excellent service.
  
 Many thanks Matthew


----------



## jagu

Slipped on snow and bent my nice Android otg cable. Sent it to Poland for repair a couple of weeks ago. Got it back today. Thanks Matthew!


----------



## Mooses9

Very nice work


----------



## Rumpelstiltskin

Hi All
 Just received my first Forza cable. It's an iem Hybrid (for my SE846), and a beautiful piece of work.
 Even without burn-in it adds dynamism and space. It's also very (very) comfortable.
  
 Ordered 1st February, delivered (basic post) to UK today, 14th February.
 Cheers Matthew.


----------



## JoshPelican

Just placed my first order with Forza!
  
 Only in the last two or three years have I really entered the audiophile world. I bought a pair of HiFiMan HE-400 headphones on this site and I've been hooked ever since. This will be my first cable for them, aside from the cable that came with them. Here's hoping they look/sound great!
  
 Here's what I ordered:
 Copper Series HPC MK2
 Cable: Quad Copper Litz UPOCC Cryo 7N Wire
 Headphones: HiFiMan HE Series
 Length: 1.25 m balanced (AWG26)
 Plug: ViaBlue 6.3mm Jack
 Sleeving: Nylon Multifilament Black
 Splitter: Forza AudioWorks aluminum w/ Heat Shrink
  
 Now I need to get a nice headphone amp!


----------



## 397324

Hi
  
 Has anyone had issues with emails not being replied to? I sent an email lunchtime on the 14th and haven't received a reply.
  
 Regards
  
 Darren


----------



## Kerouac

darren cotter said:


> Hi
> 
> Has anyone had issues with emails not being replied to? I sent an email lunchtime on the 14th and haven't received a reply.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Déjà vu:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/661441/forza-audioworks-the-appreciation-thread/525#post_11173518
  
 As far as I know Matthew doesn't work on Saturday (14th) and Sunday (15th), so basically he didn't reply to your pm yesterday (16th). Why do you call this an issue?
 You probably think: ''Oh no, not that guy again'' and I guess I shouldn't have taken the effort to reply to this post at all. But I did, because I think it's just not fair => Matthew / FAW


----------



## 397324

kerouac said:


> Déjà vu:
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/661441/forza-audioworks-the-appreciation-thread/525#post_11173518
> 
> As far as I know Matthew doesn't work on Saturday (14th) and Sunday (15th), so basically he didn't reply to your pm yesterday (16th). Why do you call this an issue?
> You probably think: ''Oh no, not that guy again'' and I guess I shouldn't have taken the effort to reply to this post at all. But I did, because I think it's just not fair => Matthew / FAW


 
 I run my own business and I check my emails several times a day, including weekends. It doesn't take long and it can be done anywhere with a mobile. I think it shows the potential client our commitment.


----------



## Robert777

darren cotter said:


> Hi
> 
> Has anyone had issues with emails not being replied to? I sent an email lunchtime on the 14th and haven't received a reply.
> 
> ...


 

 I would not worry. Forza are a very small team and they do delicate work which takes time.
 When they are very busy they may take a few days to respond to emails so they can concentrate on making cables.


----------



## scook94

Ooft, here we go again! Don't understand why you continue with FAW when you clearly have an issue with the fact that you're not the most important person in Matthew's life.


----------



## Kerouac

Still enjoying this stack very much with FAW (hybrid) cables:
  

  
 Competition (other brand) will arrive soon though


----------



## 397324

scook94 said:


> Ooft, here we go again! Don't understand why you continue with FAW when you clearly have an issue with the fact that you're not the most important person in Matthew's life.


 
 I won't comment on your post, as it is obviously meant to be provocative.
  
 I just go by the other companies I deal with and their response time. I was going to buy a Noir Hybrid for my HD650's, but if he doesn't get back to me, there are quite a few other companies with equally high reputations. Just wanted to go with Forza as I have one of their USB cables for my laptop to headphone amp/dac connection.


----------



## scook94

Sigh.


----------



## DarkKnight74

Not sure if it's of any help, but according to Forza Audioworks' Facebook page, Matthew is currently away on a break in Nepal and will only be back on 25 Feb. So I am guessing that he might not have regular, or not even have, access to his emails.


----------



## Mooses9

kerouac said:


> Still enjoying this stack very much with FAW (hybrid) cables:
> 
> 
> 
> Competition (other brand) will arrive soon though


 
 very nice


----------



## Krutsch

scook94 said:


> Ooft, here we go again! Don't understand why you continue with FAW when *you clearly have an issue with the fact that you're not the most important person in Matthew's life.*


 

 No kidding... we are talking about headphone cables, not kidneys.


----------



## scook94

darkknight74 said:


> Not sure if it's of any help, but according to Forza Audioworks' Facebook page, Matthew is currently away on a break in Nepal and will only be back on 25 Feb. So I am guessing that he might not have regular, or not even have, access to his emails.


 
  
 Just had a reply from Matthew, so although he is officially on vacation he is attempting to reply to emails when he can get a wi-fi signal. I'm sure he'll get round to Darren sooner or later.


----------



## Kerouac

darkknight74 said:


> Matthew is currently away on a break in Nepal


 
  
 Nepal, right?
 Well, maybe he's just testing his cables in a different way over there


----------



## 397324

kerouac said:


> Nepal, right?
> Well, maybe he's just testing his cables in a different way over there


 
 Hi
  
 That would explain the lack of communication. Not having a pop, but couldn't he have set up an automated message to reply to emails saying he is out of the office until a certain time?
  
 Hope he enjoys his vacation.
  
 Regards
  
 Darren


----------



## Kerouac

darren cotter said:


> Hi
> 
> That would explain the lack of communication. Not have a pop, but couldn't he have set up an automated message to reply to emails saying he is out of the office until a certain time?
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yep, that would have been a smart move indeed. I guess I would have done that if I was in his position, so all the customers at that time know they have to wait a little longer for their cables. Luckily his cables are worth the waiting.
  
 Btw, I've ordered another (silver/gold) cable 4 weeks ago at Toxic and although Frank normally replies to emails within 24 hours, the waiting line over there is much longer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 @ Matthew: please be carefull with that Yeti over there!


----------



## Klots

Noir Hybrid HPC or Noir HPC Mk2 for HD800? Will be using it with tube amp.


----------



## maibuN

I asked Matthew the same and he said Noir HPC, hands down. But I have no personal experiences and I don't know if it will be different with tube amps.


----------



## Klots

maibun said:


> I asked Matthew the same and he said Noir HPC, hands down. But I have no personal experiences and I don't know if it will be different with tube amps.


 


 So you are using Noir HPC with HD800. But with what amp?


----------



## maibuN

No !
  
 I wrote an email to Matthew with the same question and he answered hybrid or silver would not be a good match with hd800 and most people would prefer Noir HPC. I thought this might help you but as I said I don't have any experience myself.


----------



## Klots

maibun said:


> No !
> 
> I wrote an email to Matthew with the same question and he answered hybrid or silver would not be a good match with hd800 and most people would prefer Noir HPC. I thought this might help you but as I said I don't have any experience myself.


 


 Yes, sorry, I read quickly and got it wrong.


----------



## Matez

Sorry guys for the confusion and lack of info, all the orders placed during my vacation are already being processed, prepared and they will be shipped shortly after I am back 
  
 Fortunatelly no Yetis here, but instead a caught a flu... go have vacation for a while with 20*C outside and catch a flu, spend whole winter with around -3*C in Poland and be healthy as s horse.... yeah, Murphy's law


----------



## 397324

darren cotter said:


> Hi
> 
> That would explain the lack of communication. Not having a pop, but couldn't he have set up an automated message to reply to emails saying he is out of the office until a certain time?
> 
> ...


 
 Hi
  
 Just thought I would give a quick update. Mathew got back to me and answered my question regarding getting the VAT off of the Noir Hybrid cable. Unfortunately, due to Polish law, to do so the item has to be sent by courier. This would cost 45 Euros and involve a lot of paperwork for Mathew. As this isn't cost effective for either of us, obviously we can't proceed with the order.
  
 I can't understand why Polish law would demand these rules, as it must be affecting the their exports to non European Union countries?
  
 Regards
  
 Darren


----------



## shakur1996

I assume that you are talking about export from Polish tax law perspective. If yes as far as I know Polish taxpayer needs to file a lot of documents and meet certain conditions to add no VAT on the export. This is how Polish tax law works unfortunately.


----------



## Matez

Its harmful especially to small businesses receiving a lot orders from outside the EU for relatively small amount of money and sent by cheap way of transport like Polish Post. Shame, that we are still in 90' with our export law. Maybe one day they will realize that the best way to boost Polish gross export number is to simplify the law.


----------



## jagu

maibun said:


> Has anyone a sleeved iem cable? What would be the (dis)advantages of a sleeved one? I think it will be a bit heavyer, perhaps less microphonic? Less flexible? I'm not sure if i should order with/without sleeving.


 
 Did you get an answer on this? I have JH13 PRO IEMs and considering replacing the standard cable with a FAW one. Anyone that has ordered a sleeved IEM cable and can share pics and experiences? Maybe @Matez can share some light


----------



## Matez

@jagu, I would, but I cannot here, due to the MOT rules


----------



## Mike37

klots said:


> Noir Hybrid HPC or Noir HPC Mk2 for HD800? Will be using it with tube amp.



Klots - I am using Noir HPC Mk2 with HD800 but with a SS amp (Lehmann Linear Pro) and have found that the sometimes harsh treble has been smoothed out without loss of detail and the bass has greater depth. I would imagine that the Noir with tube amp would be even better. Hope that helps.
Mike


----------



## Klots

mike37 said:


> Klots - I am using Noir HPC Mk2 with HD800 but with a SS amp (Lehmann Linear Pro) and have found that the sometimes harsh treble has been smoothed out without loss of detail and the bass has greater depth. I would imagine that the Noir with tube amp would be even better. Hope that helps.
> Mike


 

 I will soon find out. Ordered Noir HPC Mk2 yesterday. Thanks!


----------



## maibuN

jagu said:


> Did you get an answer on this? I have JH13 PRO IEMs and considering replacing the standard cable with a FAW one. Anyone that has ordered a sleeved IEM cable and can share pics and experiences? Maybe @Matez can share some light


 

 Not I didn't get an answer here. But matthew helped me via email and wrote that sleeve would especially be useful for use in harsh conditions. As I use my ciem mostly at home I got it without sleeve. But if you enjoy the look of a sleeved cable than why not? It wouldn't have major disadvantages.


----------



## shakur1996

matez said:


> @jagu, I would, but I cannot here, due to the MOT rules


 

 Really? Look at Noble Audio or Toxic Cables threads. They provide pictures of their products directly in those threads.


----------



## Matez

Because they are Head-Fi sponsors


----------



## shakur1996

matez said:


> Because they are Head-Fi sponsors


 

 I did not know that. Thanks Matthew.


----------



## Articnoise

Mathew have you tried the Eidolic 4-pin XLR with Tellurium Copper pins?


----------



## alec66

is this company still alive?
 asked for a custom LCD3 cable quote (through their website contact form) and no signs of life till now...
 any other ways to contact them?


----------



## Kerouac

I guess the company (aka Matthew) is still in Nepal => maybe buy a backpack and a plainticket? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Surely hope he's still alive...


----------



## Matez

Alive and well  Expect answer to all the question today in the evening/tomorrow morning. I am in the middle of series of flights back to Warsaw and email client refuses to download all the emails and to cooperate with me through this sluggish wifi


----------



## alec66

kerouac said:


> I guess the company (aka Matthew) is still in Nepal => maybe buy a backpack and a plainticket?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 selling cables at Kathmandu????


----------



## Kerouac

alec66 said:


> kerouac said:
> 
> 
> > I guess the company (aka Matthew) is still in Nepal => maybe buy a backpack and a plainticket?
> ...


 
 I guess he was selling them on the streetcorner (straight out of his bag) over there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 But as you can see above, he has sold everything and is heading for home right now to reply your mail.
 It's just like a cable fairytale, everything ends well in the end...


----------



## Jorge Luna

I exchanged emails with matthew@forzaaudioworks.com
a few days ago. Ordered a cable.


----------



## alec66

jorge luna said:


> I exchanged emails with matthew@forzaaudioworks.com
> a few days ago. Ordered a cable.


 

 Obliged!!!


----------



## xenithon

Exchanged a few emails at the beginning of Feb to discuss cable options. After Feb 5th, it went quiet with no answers to my emails. Followed up 2 weeks ago, and again 2 days ago - silence.


----------



## silversurfer616

He Is not the fastest communicator but the cables are worth the hassle.


----------



## xenithon

I could handle "not fast" - more than 3 weeks of silence, no. Seems quite a common trend on Head-Fi when something becomes popular without scalability....think Apuresound, Single Power, et al.


----------



## Matez

All the emails apart from several from the last 2-3 days should be answered now and all of them will be answered in next few h. If you however didn't receive them, I apologize - last 2 weeks for me was a series of blackouts and crappy wifi in Nepal, and they could not reach you. Now since I am back in Poland all the emails will be handled in a timely manner


----------



## xenithon

Question to those who have cables with 3-pin XLRs (balanced headphone or interconnects) - do you have preference for any one of the available connectors? That is, between the Furutech, Neutrik and ViaBlue. In terms of sound, build quality, and fit.


----------



## alec66

xenithon said:


> Question to those who have cables with 3-pin XLRs (balanced headphone or interconnects) - do you have preference for any one of the available connectors? That is, between the Furutech, Neutrik and ViaBlue. In terms of sound, build quality, and fit.


 

 Ordered yesterday Noir Hybrid for new LCD3 comin in with 2XViablue XLR; I asked for Furutech Carbon option but price is really too high, so looks a non sense.
 At this price level Viablue are the best quality/price/look option (Same price as basic Furutech but they look really poor)
 IMHO at this level there is no tangible improvement so anyone will do the job
  
 p.s. some other nice XLR plugs are Valab carbon (I choose them for my next HE-560 Toxic/Venom), very similar to Furutech but with more human prices (not sure if Forza can offer them)


----------



## scook94

Incoming...
  
 Just received notification that the cable I ordered for my K10U has been shipped (16 days after the order was placed). Wonder if it'll make it in time for my birthday next Thursday? Would be the best present ever!


----------



## nrbatista

Hello all, do any of you know if Matthew offers options for replacing the cable of the B&O H6 ?


----------



## giovvanie

Many thank for You Matt , just received my hybrid iem cable with mmcx connector for my Sony xba z5 . What can i say build is more as super b is just awesome !! Comfort in daily use is great because these Beaty and beast piece of cable are very very lightweight. First impression about sound was just wow more clarity , soundstage is wider and deeper , and overal they sound wiser . Matt at my request build over connector ( xba is very weird) without extra cost so another appreciate here  Great contact with selling service , great job , great cable 10/10 !


----------



## DimaSebastian

Wow nice.Congrats giovvanie!!!
  
 Can't wait to see how my T5p will turn out after pairing them with the Noir Hybrid HPC .Is true Matthew responds slowly to messages but is understandable.


----------



## Mooses9

Very nice!


----------



## Arnotts

I've ordered a Copper HPC MK2 (the extended bass AWG20) for my Audeze LCD-X's or LCD-2's (whichever benefits the most).
  
 I want to go with an entry level cable first to see if I can even notice any difference. Greatly looking forward to it .


----------



## flinkenick

Hey guys, I stumbled upon Forza cables when I was looking for a new hybrid cable. Damn these cables are cheap.. I was looking at a Whiplash Hybrid first, they're sold around $500. 
  
 Can somebody elaborate a bit on the sound properties of the hybrid cable for iems? Is it still brightish like a silver cable but with good lows, or more smooth like a copper cable or totally different? And does anyone know how they compare to Whiplash cables for instance? I've had a Whiplash V2 silver cable but it was way too bright, and now have a Whiplash TWau gold plated cable. 
  
 Cheers


----------



## Il Baffo

Enjoying my Pro900 with Claire HPC mk 2. Amazing bass performance!


----------



## Mooses9

very nice


----------



## shakur1996

flinkenick said:


> Hey guys, I stumbled upon Forza cables when I was looking for a new hybrid cable. Damn these cables are cheap.. I was looking at a Whiplash Hybrid first, they're sold around $500.
> 
> Can somebody elaborate a bit on the sound properties of the hybrid cable for iems? Is it still brightish like a silver cable but with good lows, or more smooth like a copper cable or totally different? And does anyone know how they compare to Whiplash cables for instance? I've had a Whiplash V2 silver cable but it was way too bright, and now have a Whiplash TWau gold plated cable.
> 
> Cheers




Please refer to my posts few pages back. I compared there Hybrid and Cooper cables on SE 5way Ref.


----------



## Kvud

I would have bought a hybrid!


----------



## flinkenick

Ordered a hybrid LOD, Matthew is a pleasure to work with!


----------



## Nekosou

I ordered the Hybrid Series IEM cable late last year for my Noble Audio 3Cs. After some extended listening time, I can safely say that I absolutely love this cable.
  
 First, the build quality is top notch. Great anchoring and solid feel while still retaining great flexibility. Took a bit to 'break in', but it's great now. The ViaBlue plug, which I had never heard of before, looks great and works well. I was worried about not having any strain relief, but the anchoring is so solid and the cable has enough range of motion at the connection that it is no longer a concern. The carbon fiber splitter is subdued and tasteful. The L-shaped standard IEM plugs are now my favorite. The two wires fit well behind the ear, and the shape of the plug keeps them there. The build is wonderful from top to bottom, and looks classy as well. I do want to try one of his IEM cables sleeved though, to see how it affects flexibility and fit. 
  
 Now to the sound. The 3Cs have a very lively and bouncy signature. Since I look more for enjoyment than balance in my headphones, they fit me perfectly as they make all manner of genres an absolute blast to listen to. The Hybrid cable smoothed out much of the range, while adding a bit of sparkle to the treble. The bass was tightened considerably, while still retaining great impact and depth. The entire range became clearer and airier. It created a sound that made detailed instrumentals such as plucked strings that much better, while still retaining the fun and bouncy feel for EDM. 
  
 A wonderful cable for a wonderful price. I can't recommend FAW more. 
  
 I also ordered a LOD and a Copper Series IEM cable for my uncle, and he absolutely loves them.


----------



## lukeap69

What does the splitter 2x Viablue (2x3 XLR setup only) means?


----------



## LancerFIN

lukeap69 said:


> What does the splitter 2x Viablue (2x3 XLR setup only) means?


 

 It's for cable that uses 2 XLR connectors. You'd need something like Schiit Mjornil to use cable like that.
  

  
  
 Ordered Noir HPC mk2 for my LCD's on Monday. Can't wait for it to arrive.


----------



## lukeap69

lancerfin said:


> It's for cable that uses 2 XLR connectors. You'd need something like Schiit Mjornil to use cable like that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LancerFIN

lukeap69 said:


>


 

 Yeah. Look at the picture I posted. With 2 XLR connectors you can have splitter in both ends of the cable. With 1 connector you only need splitter at headphone end with 2 xlr's you can have splitter at the XLR end that goes to amplifier. In your case choose the single viablue splitter.


----------



## tf1216

I just found this thread.  Great stuff to be seen here.
  
 I auditioned both the hybrid and copper cable with my CIEM.  I preferred the copper cable over the hybrid for my neutral IEM where the hybrid took precedence paired with a bass-heavy IEM.
  
 The copper cable improved my go-to custom by a LARGE amount.  The difference in sound was way more than I ever got from going from one amplifier to another.  The difference in sound was more comparable to going from one in-ear to another.  The cable made such a huge difference that I was in utter awe.  I can't recommend the copper cable enough to folks with well-balanced in-ears.  I still can't believe how much the sound changed because I didn't think there was anything off with my customs.  There actually wasn't anything off, the cable just made everything better!  I don't know how else to explain it.  You have to try it for yourself.


----------



## jagu

tf1216 said:


> I just found this thread.  Great stuff to be seen here.
> 
> I auditioned both the hybrid and copper cable with my CIEM.  I preferred the copper cable over the hybrid for my neutral IEM where the hybrid took precedence paired with a bass-heavy IEM.
> 
> The copper cable improved my go-to custom by a LARGE amount.  The difference in sound was way more than I ever got from going from one amplifier to another.  The difference in sound was more comparable to going from one in-ear to another.  The cable made such a huge difference that I was in utter awe.  I can't recommend the copper cable enough to folks with well-balanced in-ears.  I still can't believe how much the sound changed because I didn't think there was anything off with my customs.  There actually wasn't anything off, the cable just made everything better!  I don't know how else to explain it.  You have to try it for yourself.




Interesting! I have JH13fp ciems and wonder which of the hybrid or copper cable would be the best fit. I guess you can't go wrong with the hybrid. What iems do you have? 

I just tapatalked!


----------



## tf1216

jagu said:


> Interesting! I have JH13fp ciems and wonder which of the hybrid or copper cable would be the best fit. I guess you can't go wrong with the hybrid. What iems do you have?
> 
> I just tapatalked!


 
  
 I use the Alclair RSM.  I would suggest the copper cable for the JH13fp.  Others way sway you the other way though.


----------



## jagu

Those of you who have the copper or hybrid iem cable. What impressions do you have of the thickness of the cable over the ears and the head? I have small ears that are tight to the head. The cable I have today is JH Audio's standard iem cable for my JH13fps and it works fine for me sizewise around the ears. Upgrading the cable is what I am considering at the moment but a bit concerned about the cable fit around my ears. 

I just tapatalked!


----------



## threegr

This is my new Claire HPC Mk2 with black transparent insulation. It appears brownish because of the copper color. Looks and feels fantastic! I wouldn't comment much on the sound quality improvement, but I will say that I am enjoying Alpha Dogs better these days


----------



## Viktor S

My Noir HPC Mk2 arrived today, i love it.


----------



## Androb

viktor s said:


> My Noir HPC Mk2 arrived today, i love it.


 
 Sweet cable, is it heavy? Looks really nice, also sweet beard haha


----------



## sesu

just wrote matez an email asking  for a 1,25m length cable for sennheiser momentum/if he can make one. 
 hope to hear back soon  I really hope he can do something for 100€..
  
 really nice to read so good things in this thread.


----------



## DimaSebastian

Now i can finally consider myself completed .The T5p cable will never die again!!!! Thank you Matthew for a awesome job, the cable is gorgeous ,solid and flexible.
 Awesome job!


----------



## sesu

that looks awesome! so jealous.
  
 already wrote him a message here and through mail that I need two cables now lol.. bought a philips fidelio X2. 
  
 Sorry Matez, my girlfriend just told me that in polen you still have holiday. I hope you can forgive me for the three messages


----------



## nrbatista

Just received my new cable from Matthew, a custom Copper Series HPC Mk2 with the AWG 20 (extra bass) for my B&O H6. 

Ordered it on 14th March and received it 3 weeks later which is awesome considering that we had the Easter vacation in between. 

I was a bit aprehensive about how well it would fit the H6 connector, but it was a perfect fit! 

As for the sound, I will give it some time for the cable to break in, but so far so good! 

Thanks Matthew for the great job!


----------



## Cotnijoe

nrbatista said:


> Just received my new cable from Matthew, a custom Copper Series HPC Mk2 with the AWG 20 (extra bass) for my B&O H6.
> 
> Ordered it on 14th March and received it 3 weeks later which is awesome considering that we had the Easter vacation in between.
> 
> ...


 
  
 did you special request the cable to be AWG20? didnt know they even had that option!


----------



## nrbatista

Actually it was Matthew that suggested to build it with that version to bring a little more of bass to the H6 sound profile. And I went for it!


----------



## LancerFIN

Mine finally arrived. It's very nice indeed. You can actually see someone put his effort into making it. Definitely not much air in the price like there is with a lot of other cables. $500+ for simple cable that looks bad even in their own promo pictures.. I actually ordered it with viablue splitter because it was a lot cheaper. Cable came with FAW splitter so I am very happy . I'd rather not comment on sound quality but I do need to turn volume knob higher than with stock audeze cable. Because of thicker wire used?
  

  
 My potato picture does no justice. Thanks Matthew. Would and will recommend to others.
  
 edit: Looks like green A was for left channel and not right.
 edit2: had my interconnects crossed. Don't know how I managed to do that. green A was for right as it was supposed to be.


----------



## Mooses9

Very Nice


----------



## craigp

Just stumbled across this company and wondered if there is an obvious "best" cable for the LCD-3f?

Thanks


----------



## sesu

Just ordered and payed for two cables  
 Sennheiser Momentum M2:
 1x Copper Series HPC Mk2 Cable with multifilament sleeve and ViaBlue 3,5mm jack, Matez said the sleeve is a good idea because I use my Momentum all day while I'm outside and I'm pretty rough with it.
  
 Philips Fidelio X2
 1x Hybrid Series HPC Cable and ViaBlue 3,5mm jack 
  
 Can't wait! so happy ^_^


----------



## nrbatista

nrbatista said:


> Actually it was Matthew that suggested to build it with that version to bring a little more of bass to the H6 sound profile. And I went for it!


 




nrbatista said:


> Just received my new cable from Matthew, a custom Copper Series HPC Mk2 with the AWG 20 (extra bass) for my B&O H6.
> 
> Ordered it on 14th March and received it 3 weeks later which is awesome considering that we had the Easter vacation in between.
> 
> ...




Some pictures of them:


----------



## locknloadfzj80

Got a package in the mail today and to my excitement it was the cables I ordered from Forza! It had a mention of this site so figured I would join up and give a thumbs up! 

They make some very quality cables!


----------



## noobandroid

locknloadfzj80 said:


> Got a package in the mail today and to my excitement it was the cables I ordered from Forza! It had a mention of this site so figured I would join up and give a thumbs up!
> 
> They make some very quality cables!



I'm using their USB cable and man are they classy and sturdy


----------



## jagu

locknloadfzj80 said:


> Got a package in the mail today and to my excitement it was the cables I ordered from Forza! It had a mention of this site so figured I would join up and give a thumbs up!
> 
> They make some very quality cables!




What's with the gun?


----------



## gideon228

jagu said:


> What's with the gun?


 
  
 To make sure we agree with him


----------



## lukeap69

Agreed then.


----------



## Kerouac

gideon228 said:


> jagu said:
> 
> 
> > What's with the gun?
> ...


 
 ....or maybe he took it to Matthew's office when he ordered his cables


----------



## locknloadfzj80

jagu said:


> What's with the gun?




I had just got home and put it on the counter top. Then moved it aside to take the pic after finally being able to mess with the new cables. 



jagu said:


> What's with the gun?





kerouac said:


> ....or maybe he took it to Matthew's office when he ordered his cables




HAHAHA! Love it!


----------



## locknloadfzj80

noobandroid said:


> I'm using their USB cable and man are they classy and sturdy




Totally agree! I wasn't sure if I would notice a sound difference from the Glaciers factory cable. Seeing it's just a digital link and all. I honestly dont care because the thing looks so nice! Definitely high quality craftsmanship.


----------



## fleemur12

I'm very impressed by how professional Forza's cables and connectors look.  Having Head-Fi as a resource is extremely helpful to me.  Franatic's post in particular illustrating a custom-made Forzia USB Female B to Female A adapter, really caught my eye as something I wanted for connecting my Gemini cable to my micro iDSD.  Franatic was very friendly and happy to fill me in on cost and his satisfaction of replacing the stock adapter with a high-grade model. 
  
 It's taking a while, but Matthew finally emailed me back.  Apparently the package was sent but never tracked nor arrived so he is resending. 
  
 I apologize for anyone annoyed with me airing my concerns on this thread.


----------



## fleemur12

locknloadfzj80 said:


> I had just got home and put it on the counter top. Then moved it aside to take the pic after finally being able to mess with the new cables.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Nice Glock!  Looks like maybe that's a G29?  Very nice Trijicon Sights you've got on there too.  I've been partial to a vintage M1911A1 but I tried my buddy's Glock G19 recently and was really impressed.  The Colt may need to make room for a more modern companion.


----------



## locknloadfzj80

Close! It's the 26. All but one of my hand guns are 9mm. Try to keep things simple and 9mm is my preferred cartridge. Though I have been talking myself out of buying a M45A1 a lot here lately. If you haven't seen that then definitely check it out. Its not vintage but man is it the nicest 1911 I have ever fired.


----------



## fleemur12

I was going to guess the G26 next.  The "Pocket Glock" sounds like an amazing gun.  The fact that it measures 6" x 4" x 1" and only weighs 1.6 pounds fully loaded is amazing.  That small size and Lilliputian weight disguises a 9mm bore and a standard capacity of ten 9x19 rounds. 
  
 That M45A1 is a like a piece of artwork.  I've discovered that it belongs a line of six pistols Colt calls the "Rail Gun" line.  The models all share the M1911 pedigree but also have several modern upgrades, with the most obvious being the incorporation of a Picatinny rail system.  Each model retains the basic M1911 pistol shape.  However, each model possesses its own unique look created by the cosmetic modifications specific for that model.  More importantly however, the models also differ in their basic specs, i.e. weight, dimensions, barrel length, clip capacity, etc. 
  
 If you haven't done so recently, check out the Colt website to see pics of the Rail Gun line, plus all the other civilian pistol models they make- http://www.colt.com/.  I didn't realize how many pistols Colt offers.  Be sure to check out all the the military & law enforcement weaponry Colt manufactures as well!  M203 Grenade Launcher anyone??? 
  
 Thanks loacknloadfzj80 for sharing the images and feedback on your Forza cables, and for inadvertently including a peek at your excellent personal sidearm.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Plus you helped broaden the choices I have for purchasing my next sidearm. 
  
 My apologies to everyone on Head-Fi for hijacking this thread with sidearm talk.  This will be my last non-audiophile post on this thread.  I just hope the gun talk doesn't end up scaring Matthew away when he eventually pays the thread a visit.


----------



## Arnotts

Received the AWG20 Copper HPC MK2 cable (the extra bass one) for the LCD-X's today.
  
 Only listened for about 1-2 hours so far, and I'm liking it a lot . I definitely feel that the sound from the X's has improved - bass is deeper and has more presence and the sound feels more coherent. I feel that the difference is quite noticeable. I haven't done any A/B testing or anything yet, for all I know this might all be placebo. It doesn't matter to me whether it is or it isn't though, I'm happy with the cable. It looks sexy, too.


----------



## lukeap69

arnotts said:


> Received the AWG20 Copper HPC MK2 cable (the extra bass one) for the LCD-X's today.
> 
> Only listened for about 1-2 hours so far, and I'm liking it a lot . I definitely feel that the sound from the X's has improved - bass is deeper and has more presence and the sound feels more coherent. I feel that the difference is quite noticeable. I haven't done any A/B testing or anything yet, for all I know this might all be placebo. It doesn't matter to me whether it is or it isn't though, I'm happy with the cable. It looks sexy, too.


 
 Congrats! Who cares if it's placebo, as long as you are happy...


----------



## Matez

Long time no see - my coworker just came to the office and untied me after @Jagu came to my office in Heisenberg's hat and demanded to c̶o̶o̶k̶  make the cables for him... indeed an offer I couldn't refuse, but next time just ask - I am very flexible man 
  
 Amp in a sexy, beautiful CNC, millet aluminium case, cut with finesse and precision vs the same electronics in a crappy, dirty, basic plastic case. Which one sound better - the first one for sure  Placebo effect does magic and no matter if you believe in an influence of audio cables on SQ or not, you will be freakin happy with the nice, sexy looking and pleasant to use cable


----------



## Krutsch

matez said:


> Long time no see - my coworker just came to the office and untied me after @Jagu came to my office in Heisenberg's hat and demanded to c̶o̶o̶k̶  make the cables for him... indeed an offer I couldn't refuse, but next time just ask - I am very flexible man
> 
> Amp in a sexy, beautiful CNC, millet aluminium case, cut with finesse and precision vs the same electronics in a crappy, dirty, basic plastic case. Which one sound better - the first one for sure  *Placebo effect does magic and no matter if you believe in an influence of audio cables on SQ or not, you will be freakin happy with the nice, sexy looking and pleasant to use cable *


 

 ^^ This ^^ ... I know he's being a little sarcastic, but I firmly believe this to be true.


----------



## jagu

matez said:


> Long time no see - my coworker just came to the office and untied me after @Jagu came to my office in Heisenberg's hat and demanded to c̶o̶o̶k̶  make the cables for him... indeed an offer I couldn't refuse, but next time just ask - I am very flexible man
> 
> Amp in a sexy, beautiful CNC, millet aluminium case, cut with finesse and precision vs the same electronics in a crappy, dirty, basic plastic case. Which one sound better - the first one for sure  Placebo effect does magic and no matter if you believe in an influence of audio cables on SQ or not, you will be freakin happy with the nice, sexy looking and pleasant to use cable


 
 I'm innocent. I'm not the boy with gun. It's @locknloadfzj80 * *


----------



## ledzep

Received my audioworks hybrid cable today absolutely beautifully crafted and sounds fantastic looking forward to burning it in many thanks Mate, looking forward getting some iem's real soon.


----------



## Mooses9

Looks like a nice cable.


----------



## ledzep

Thanks, yeah they just add a nice touch sound and looks wise to my shure 1540's.


----------



## Kvud

I can buy you a hybrid cable from this company 2-pin


----------



## jagu

kvud said:


> I can buy you a hybrid cable from this company 2-pin



Yes, you can! Go to their website to customize and just add which hp you are using just to make sure that you get the correct connectors. 

I just tapatalked!


----------



## DC5Zilla

Does FAW offer any custom length interconnect cables (RCA-RCA) like 6 inch or 15 cm?  Looking for vendor to order IEM cable for my Noble 8C (3.5 balanced TRRS end) with adapter (3.5 balanced TRRS > 4 pin Balanced) and RCA-RCA Pair interconnect...


----------



## ledzep

Check out their site they do say they can do custom jobs, send them a message.


----------



## sleepyhello

Just received My cable! Can't Wait to test it out.


----------



## KritiKal

Made a request for a custom USB cable, hoping to hear back soon as I'm hoping they can make the cable. I sent a request through three days ago, not sure what the usual wait time is for a response. How long have most people waited for a response?


----------



## ledzep

A few days can be normal they are busy, expect a 10 working day wait as well for cable, but worth the wait!


----------



## KritiKal

ledzep said:


> A few days can be normal they are busy, expect a 10 working day wait as well for cable, but worth the wait!




No worries, happy to wait then. 10 days is not too bad either. Looking at other manufacturers, I was expecting a longer wait anyway.


----------



## sesu

Ordered and paid two weeks ago no cables yet and did not get an answer to my mail asking when I can expect the cables to be shipped.
  
 Totally understand that it takes time and that I've to wait, but an "you should get it around "date XY"" would be pretty good in the future !


----------



## KritiKal

Funny, Mat just got back to me. I waa after a 5cm USB A Female, to micro cable, copper and sleeved. €59 apparently, not too bad at all really, so going to go ahead with it.

I need a few more cables, so I'll be going back to them if it's good. (I'm sure I'm going to be happy with it though)


----------



## fleemur12

sesu said:


> Ordered and paid two weeks ago no cables yet and did not get an answer to my mail asking when I can expect the cables to be shipped.
> 
> Totally understand that it takes time and that I've to wait, but an "you should get it around "date XY"" would be pretty good in the future !


 
 I was going on 5 weeks before I heard back from him about a custom-made adapter.  It turns out my pack was shipped within a week of paying but it was lost in transit from Poland to US.  He immediately offered to rebuild and ship me a new one asap.  I couldn't really ask for more than that. 
  
 While his communication is admittedly slow and intermittent, almost everyone that has ordered from him raves about the quality of his products.  For the price, you really can't beat FAW and he seems to always come through despite any delays in communication or delivery.  There are other options out there for hand-made and custom cables, but you'll pay a lot more and still have a significant waiting time.


----------



## alec66

1 week now for an answer....


----------



## silversurfer616

Communication is slow but the cables eventually arrive and are of very good quality.Have four different cables for my LCD2s and M's is clearly the best sounding.Don't want to add fuel to the fire but one can "hear" the improvement.
Also, his prices are very compatible.


----------



## JootecFromMars

silversurfer616 said:


> Have four different cables for my LCD2s and M's is clearly the best sounding.


 
 What cable did you get?


----------



## Mike37

Latest arrivals from Mateusz @ Forza Audioworks.
 Noir HPC MK2 with 4-pin Neutrik XLR and Noir Extender MK2. The best of both worlds. I can now switch easily from a balanced connection to my Oppo HA-1 to my Lehmann Linear Pro without having to switch cables on my HD800.
 As usual excellent quality work from Forza - Many Thanks.
  
 Mike


----------



## sesu

25 days later my cables are here:

  

  
  
  
  
  
 Hybrid Series HPC Cable and ViaBlue 3,5mm jack with length 1,5m  & Copper Series HPC Mk2 Cable with multifilament sleeve and ViaBlue 3,5mm jack length 1,25m


----------



## KritiKal

sesu said:


> 25 days later my cables are here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Was that 25 days from order placement? Also, are any of them "custom" or ordered straight off the site?


----------



## pcyco

sesu :looks great
 my old dt 990 werre also recabeld in very short time 
  
 regards
  
 thomas


----------



## sesu

kritikal said:


> Was that 25 days from order placement? Also, are any of them "custom" or ordered straight off the site?


 

 first mail contact on april 5.
 order was placed after talking to matthew on  april 7., I payed april 10 via paypal. You can ordere the same cable straight off the site afaik but I wanted to ask matthew first what he would recommend. 
 today I received them.
 Quality is like a lot of people said here *outstanding*.


----------



## KritiKal

sesu said:


> first mail contact on april 5.
> order was placed after talking to matthew on  april 7., I payed april 10 via paypal. You can ordere the same cable straight off the site afaik but I wanted to ask matthew first what he would recommend.
> today I received them.
> Quality is like a lot of people said here *outstanding*.




Good to know. I ordered 2 weeks ago, but I'm going to put my expectance at 4ish weeks from now.
I'm not going to get my hopes up over audio equipment again. Been waiting 3 weeks for an iDSD that was advertised as in stock and I don't think it has even shipped yet. Communication has been poor, and I don't think they would have even contacted me if I hadn't contacted them. Extremely irritated, but it's a topic for another thread.


----------



## Pier Paolo

Could you please review the X2 with Hybrid? Isn't it too bright?
Thanks


----------



## shazwani87

Im lovin it


----------



## gax279

shazwani87 said:


> Im lovin it


 
 Looks really good!
 I would like to upgrade the cable for my PM-3s, too-which cable did you go with?
 How long does it usually take for cable orders to reach the US?


----------



## shazwani87

Claire Hybrid HPC

Im from singapore, delivery was fast. For delivering to US you might want to ask him


----------



## fleemur12

Custom USB 2.0 Female A to Female B adapter.  It would have been about 3 weeks from payment to receiving except the first one was lost in the mail.  Matthew rebuilt & resent my order. 
  
 Build quality is excellent.  Packaging is professional.  His business card is sharp looking and he also included a filled-out warranty card. 
  
 This adapter "clicks" snugly into place when attached and has a superior fit compared to any other adapter I tried.  The sound quality of my iFi Micro stack is noticeably improved to my ears - an increase in soundstage and the noise floor is also appreciably lower IMO than with the supplied adapters or any of the 3 commercially available USB adapters I have tried. 
  
 You may have a little wait for a response to an email and to receive your order, but those are small prices to pay for the quality you will receive.


----------



## Sentinel92

Ive sent enquiries on FB and the main website for awhile now but still no replies. 

Anyone here has compared the Copper Series MK1 and MkII cables? Was there any big sonic differences? Would love to hear MKII impressions as well.


----------



## jagu

Finally, pulled the trigger and ordered a Hybrid Series IEM cable from FAW/@Matez to replace my soon-to-be-broken stock cable. Now, the waiting begins... Headfiers, be safe out there


----------



## ledzep

Any advice here would be grately recieved, got the claire hybrid on my shure 846 iem and a claire hybrid on a pair of shure 1540's both are top stuff but got a pure silver 10 core on my X2's and this sounds top as well, just parted with more cash on a pair of LCD 2's but need a upgrade cable, what's it to be ?


----------



## Rozenberg

After around 27 days, finally got my hands on Forza interconnect. Matt is a nice guy, said I could pick it up personally if he knew I'm going to Munich this week but it was too late, stuff's already on its way 
 I initially looked for a reasonable interconnect just because. Finally decided on Matt's since it looks cool from the preview pic and also not expensive.
  
 Anyway, pics first.
 Lighting isn't good since friend's still sleeping thus I could only open a part of the curtain
  

  

  

  
 Actually, for a copper interconnect, I find it kinda too much; the box, the bag, the card
 I didn't even pay premium price for it yet the accessories included is more than enough
  

  
 close up. close up. Look at dem gears.
  

  
 With my X3 + C5 and Noble 4 with Linum cable.
  
 I'll have to say the cable is built superb, I used the L16 before and it's rather stiff, on the other hand, Matt's cable looks and feels good.
 Great job Matt.


----------



## Cotnijoe

sentinel92 said:


> Ive sent enquiries on FB and the main website for awhile now but still no replies.
> 
> Anyone here has compared the Copper Series MK1 and MkII cables? Was there any big sonic differences? Would love to hear MKII impressions as well.




Matthew can be a bit on the slow side when it comes to emails n all that. Give it a little more time i guess


----------



## Sentinel92

cotnijoe said:


> Matthew can be a bit on the slow side when it comes to emails n all that. Give it a little more time i guess




Little anxious on my side since it's my first time venturing into CIEM and after market cables areas so lots of questions on my mind haha. Its been about a week already. But no worries, he can take his time.


----------



## elad

I'm also try to contact them by email/facebook after i order the claire hpc mk2 for my he400 but there is no respond for now..
 hope to get some answers soon


----------



## Kvud

rozenberg said:


> After around 27 days, finally got my hands on Forza interconnect. Matt is a nice guy, said I could pick it up personally if he knew I'm going to Munich this week but it was too late, stuff's already on its way
> I initially looked for a reasonable interconnect just because. Finally decided on Matt's since it looks cool from the preview pic and also not expensive.
> 
> Anyway, pics first.
> ...


----------



## Rumpelstiltskin

Guys I know we may have to wait a little while for a response to an email and even to receive our orders, but those are small prices to pay for the quality we receive. That's speaking (from my personal experience) of Matt's product quality and also of his after sales follow up service. They're both fantastic and second to none.
 He's been so patient with me as I dithered around getting him to change the earphone connection on my Hybrid from the Shure originally ordered to Westone - and then back again to Shure because (to me) it didn't suit. All at no cost (even though I offered).
 It's a big thank you from me Matt.


----------



## ledzep

3 weeks after ordering voila! Hybrid iem's arrive


----------



## ledzep

Fits like a glove, let the burns begin! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG][/IMG]


----------



## ledzep




----------



## ledzep




----------



## duente7

just ordered the below cable to replace the stock one of my Philips X2
  
 http://forzaaudioworks.com/en/product.php?id_product=34
  
 i hope it's worth it


----------



## KritiKal

duente7 said:


> just ordered the below cable to replace the stock one of my Philips X2
> 
> http://forzaaudioworks.com/en/product.php?id_product=34
> 
> i hope it's worth it




That is one cheap cable! In a positive way, of course. I'm surprised a hand made cable is that cheap. For that price, I imagine it will be hard for it not to be worth it.



1 month and still waiting for mine to arrive. I'm in Aus, so I thought it would have taken the same amount of time to arrive here as it would to the US. I'll give it until mid next week and then I shall enquire into the status.


----------



## Eric510

It's been a one month wait for me too. Apparently my cable is on the way - I got tracking information from Matthew, but the tracking was only good till the shipment left Poland. Now i'm in the dark as to where it is or how much longer it'll take. It shipped out 6 days ago (after Matthew said it would ship out 3 weeks ago)... I'm not terribly worried right now, but might be a bit concerned if I don't receive it by end of this week. 
  
 I will say one thing (just need to vent for a minute). I have no doubt this cable will be excellent. Everything I've read about these cables is that they're fantastic. But holy-smokes has communication on my order been lack luster. I mean, look... I get it. These are awesome cables at a _very_ fair price... In order to achieve that price point I'm sure some concessions need to be made from a business perspective. But it doesn't leave me feeling all that great. A heads up in the very beginning of the order process of how long this might've taken is all I needed. Instead I got a 3 week delay on my shipment without nary a response or heads up on the delay. :-\
  
 All this, and I'm sure in a week I'll be posting about how much I love my cable.


----------



## Matez

I am sorry to hear that Eric. Last couple of days we were finishing some massive batch of cables for wholesalers and the response times for emails wasn't good, but lead times for the orders are between 7-10 business days for standards orders (they can be little longer for some, which need some particular parts). All email will be responded today and if any of you guys have any questions just let me know 
  
 Eric, keep me informed if you get the cable this week, if not send me email and I will sort it out.


----------



## lukeap69

I've sent an email yesterday asking for status of my order (paid one month ago.)


----------



## Eric510

Hi Matthew,
 Thanks for getting back to me - much appreciated. I'll keep you posted regarding the shipment.


----------



## KritiKal

matez said:


> I am sorry to hear that Eric. Last couple of days we were finishing some massive batch of cables for wholesalers and the response times for emails wasn't good, but lead times for the orders are between 7-10 business days for standards orders (they can be little longer for some, which need some particular parts). All email will be responded today and if any of you guys have any questions just let me know
> 
> Eric, keep me informed if you get the cable this week, if not send me email and I will sort it out.







lukeap69 said:


> I've sent an email yesterday asking for status of my order (paid one month ago.)




Same boat as you (but I emailed today). I look forward to a reply!


----------



## jagu

Received a reply last night from Mateusz and my Hybrid IEM cable will be shipped this week. Order placed May 11. Can't wait to replace my stock cable for my JH13s!

I just tapatalked!


----------



## KritiKal

Received my cable and loving it. I didn't think that I would notice a difference in sound quality and went into it expecting nothing. But, there's definitely an improvement. It's not major, but it's by no means minor. Design and the build quality of the cable are all top notch too!


----------



## Eric510

Received my cable about 15mins ago. It's gorgeous, sounds wonderful, and I couldn't be happier... Just as I suspected. 
 Thanks Matthew.


----------



## jerryzm

kritikal said:


> Received my cable and loving it. I didn't think that I would notice a difference in sound quality and went into it expecting nothing. But, there's definitely an improvement. It's not major, but it's by no means minor. Design and the build quality of the cable are all top notch too!


 
  
 Hi guys. I've been keeping tabs on this thread for a while now ever since I ordered a custom iem cable from Matt. Anyways, I finally have something to contribute something here.
  
 Just got my cable this morning which was delivered at my office. From payment to delivery, it roughly took about 3 weeks to get here from Poland to Hong Kong. I ordered a custom iem cable with xba connectors for my xba-a3.
  
 Matt was helpful enough with his responses through email. Sometimes it took awhile for him to reply back but he does reply back which is reassuring. For those who are worried about their orders, don't be. It does take time but Matt and his team does deliver. Just email him back again if there is no response.
  
 Anyways, the build of my cable is top notch. I've bought an iem cable locally before but this one is artistically more better crafted. Also the cables aren't as stiff as my local cable and is surprisingly supple as well.
  
 I agree with KritiKal, there is definitely an improvement in the sound. Bass is more controlled and tamed a little bit in mine (unlike the cables that came with my xba-a3) yet still detailed in the other areas.
  
 Overall, I'm really happy with my purchase and I would recommend Forza Audioworks to anyone. Just letting you know about the waiting time and constant emailing back and forth.


----------



## jagu

Today, I received a Hybrid Series IEM cable, semi-transparent black insulation and the Switchcraft L-shaped jack for my JH 13Pro w/freqphase. Great build as you can see! I didn't expect the cable to be that soft compared to the stock cable and I like it! It took exactly 3 weeks from order to delivery. Time to listen and enjoy!


----------



## KritiKal

jagu said:


> Today, I received a Hybrid Series IEM cable, semi-transparent black insulation and the Switchcraft L-shaped jack for my JH 13Pro w/freqphase. Great build as you can see! I didn't expect the cable to be that soft compared to the stock cable and I like it! It took exactly 3 weeks from order to delivery. Time to listen and enjoy!




Did you consider going for the 1/4 inch and if yes, what was your reasoning for the 3.5mm?
Bottom line, an IEM cable upgrade is next for me too, after receiving my OTG cable, I'm comfortable to go with Forza again. But, I can't decide between the 1/4" or 3.5mm. At the moment I'm leaning towards the 1/4" as I will be plugging in to the iDSD too (and a desktop rig) so I can do away with the 3.5mm to 1/4" adaptor in it and use a 1/4" to 3.5mm when/if necessary in rare circumstances.
But, I want to make sure I haven't overlooked anything, so figured there was no harm in asking. 

Also, how do you find the heat treated wire for behind the ear? Is it stiff enough, and is the diameter wide enough so as to not touch the ear?

Many thanks!


----------



## jagu

kritikal said:


> Did you consider going for the 1/4 inch and if yes, what was your reasoning for the 3.5mm?
> Bottom line, an IEM cable upgrade is next for me too, after receiving my OTG cable, I'm comfortable to go with Forza again. But, I can't decide between the 1/4" or 3.5mm. At the moment I'm leaning towards the 1/4" as I will be plugging in to the iDSD too (and a desktop rig) so I can do away with the 3.5mm to 1/4" adaptor in it and use a 1/4" to 3.5mm when/if necessary in rare circumstances.
> But, I want to make sure I haven't overlooked anything, so figured there was no harm in asking.
> 
> ...


 
 I went for 3,5 mm just for convienence when exercising. I use my mobile phone with WiMP/Tidal + IEMs (no iDSD) when training. Just a simple as that.
  
 I find the wire soft and not stiff at all. It's slightly heat treated and I think that the L-shaped connectors help a lot for the wiring around and back of the ears. I do have small ears so this is no problem for me and the cable coating is soft and gentle to the skin. Because the cable is soft makes the heat treatment and diameter less important, I think, The L-shaped connectors make a a greater difference for the shape around the ears. Hope this helps.


----------



## Jeff Y

Hi everyone on this thread, I've been following this thread and Forza-Audioworks for a while but never had a need to order a cable until now .
 I need a headphone cable that is not listed on the Forza-Audioworks website (connection type that I need is not listed in the ordering page). Who am I supposed to contact regarding this? Do I PM Forza-Audioworkds people on Head-fi or e-mail them directly on their website or what else?
 Thank you.


----------



## Cotnijoe

jeff y said:


> Hi everyone on this thread, I've been following this thread and Forza-Audioworks for a while but never had a need to order a cable until now .
> I need a headphone cable that is not listed on the Forza-Audioworks website (connection type that I need is not listed in the ordering page). Who am I supposed to contact regarding this? Do I PM Forza-Audioworkds people on Head-fi or e-mail them directly on their website or what else?
> Thank you.




Email them from their website. Matthee isnt that active here on headfi


----------



## lukeap69

cotnijoe said:


> Email them from their website. Matthee isnt that active here on headfi




And he isn't that fast in answering emails as well.


----------



## Jeff Y

lukeap69 said:


> And he isn't that fast in answering emails as well.


 
 That's a bit discouraging for me... but I'll try anyway .


----------



## KritiKal

jeff y said:


> That's a bit discouraging for me... but I'll try anyway .




He was a little slow a few weeks back and up to last week, but we were emailing each other a few days ago and his replies were very quick, sometimes the wait was only 2 minutes.


----------



## Jeff Y

kritikal said:


> He was a little slow a few weeks back and up to last week, but we were emailing each other a few days ago and his replies were very quick, sometimes the wait was only 2 minutes.


 
 Good to hear! I will contact ASAP within this week and order the cables then


----------



## KritiKal

jeff y said:


> Good to hear! I will contact ASAP within this week and order the cables then




Even if he takes a while to get back to you and then ship you your cable, you'll be glad you waited.  They make excellent cables, especially for the price.

But, I imagine everything will be quite quick for you as the delays we all experienced were due to a wholesale order, which is now completed.
If you don't hear from him after a couple of days, send him another email. Matez/Matthew is a good guy and very friendly, so he doesn't mind a few emails.


----------



## Jeff Y

I decided to get a color series cable first then get something nicer for HD650s later on . Will contact asap now. Cheers.


----------



## ledzep

jeff y said:


> I decided to get a color series cable first then get something nicer for HD650s later on . Will contact asap now. Cheers.




Claire hybrid is the way to go on your senns' unless you want to spring for pure silvers. Colour series nice quality for the price and well made too.


----------



## Jeff Y

I emailed them (or I should say contacted them with the message thing in their website) on last week Friday. Patiently waiting for a response 
 I can wait but I wonder what's taking the time.


----------



## jerryzm

jeff y said:


> I emailed them (or I should say contacted them with the message thing in their website) on last week Friday. Patiently waiting for a response
> I can wait but I wonder what's taking the time.


 
  
 Hmm...you should email him back with a follow up. Happened to me once or twice but he did get back to me.


----------



## Jeff Y

jerryzm said:


> Hmm...you should email him back with a follow up. Happened to me once or twice but he did get back to me.


 
 By that you mean that I should contact him through the messaging service/thing in their website right? Seems like they don't have an email address I could contact directly from something like my own Gmail.


----------



## jerryzm

jeff y said:


> By that you mean that I should contact him through the messaging service/thing in their website right? Seems like they don't have an email address I could contact directly from something like my own Gmail.


 
  
 Nope you should contact them directly through your personal email client. Their email address is actually the confirmation email you got when u first filled in their contact form from their website.
  
 Be sure to quote your last email so that they know what you're talking about last friday.


----------



## Matez

Check your email - your email should be answered by now


----------



## toxicdrift

Just ordered a Claire Hybrid HPC for my AKG K7XX and thinkin about ordering a interconnect aswell, I've just emailed them, cant wait


----------



## duente7

duente7 said:


> just ordered the below cable to replace the stock one of my Philips X2
> 
> http://forzaaudioworks.com/en/product.php?id_product=34
> 
> i hope it's worth it


 

 i received mine last week, abt 20 days after delivery and all i can say is wow! this is a very well built cable, definitely an upgrade to the stock one. highly recommended.


----------



## 397324

Ordered a USB cable on the 30th May. So was surprised to receive an email saying the cable would be manufactured and sent by the 9th June/ Nothing by the 16th June, so sent an email and was told it was being sent today. Surprise surprise!!! If anyone from Forza reads this, your customer relations is rubbish! If, as I suspect the cable hasn't been sent, please issue a full refund.


----------



## Matez

Yes, the estimated manufacture and shipping date was around 9th, but due to paricular circumstances and our expired contract with Polish Post it had to be shipped with a bit of delay. I apologize for that. Your cable is on the way - you can check the package whearabouts using the provided tracking. We are working hard to make the lead times shorter and as for now its around 5-7 business days and if it is be over 10-14 business days lead time stated on the website - we will issue full refund if requested, no questions asked.


----------



## 397324

Thanks for the apology. Pity it took me posting on this thread for you to contact me! Anyway, your website said it was in stock, so no manufacturer was necessary
 .


----------



## Matez

To be honest I didn't see your email and almost 100% of them are answered in 24h. There are some limitations of the engine of the website and that is why it says those cables are available, but technically they are available to manufacture. It would be impossible to stock thousands of cables, given the number of all the possible combinations. As I hate to dissapoint FAW customers, check your email in few hours - there will be something waiting for you to make your up for the waiting time


----------



## tf1216

A couple of my friends took my word regarding the positive effect the cooper CIEM cable would have for them.  Within hours of receiving their cables (last week) I had e-mails frantically listing numerous audio terms they had felt improved.  
  
 In my opinion, go with the copper cable if you have a balanced headphone and go with the hybrid cable if your headphone is a bit heavy or bass friendly.
  
 http://forzaaudioworks.com/en/product.php?id_product=78
  
 Cheers Matt!


----------



## Kvud

jerryzm said:


> Hi guys. I've been keeping tabs on this thread for a while now ever since I ordered a custom iem cable from Matt. Anyways, I finally have something to contribute something here.
> 
> Just got my cable this morning which was delivered at my office. From payment to delivery, it roughly took about 3 weeks to get here from Poland to Hong Kong. I ordered a custom iem cable with xba connectors for my xba-a3.
> 
> ...


----------



## KritiKal

kvud said:


>




Can you explain the reason why you keeo posting this GIF? I don't get it...


----------



## jerryzm

kvud said:


>


 
  
 I'm not really sure if I should be amused by this. Maybe explain so that we can all have a laugh.


----------



## KritiKal

jerryzm said:


> I'm not really sure if I should be amused by this. Maybe explain so that we can all have a laugh.




A google search yielded no results. My guess though, it is intended as a mocking of excited people who have posted up their new arrivals and impressions (in the belief that they are doing this for attention) only to have it go relatively unnoticed.


----------



## jerryzm

kritikal said:


> A google search yielded no results. My guess though, it is intended as a mocking of excited people who have posted up their new arrivals and impressions (in the belief that they are doing this for attention) only to have it go relatively unnoticed.


 
  
 I see. Ha ha ha. Oh well, whatever makes him feel better about himself I guess. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Cheers!


----------



## Arnotts

matez said:


> To be honest I didn't see your email and almost 100% of them are answered in 24h. There are some limitations of the engine of the website and that is why it says those cables are available, but technically they are available to manufacture. It would be impossible to stock thousands of cables, given the number of all the possible combinations. As I hate to dissapoint FAW customers, check your email in few hours - there will be something waiting for you to make your up for the waiting time


 
 Hi Matez,
  
 Can you tell me what's happening with my order? It's been over 6 weeks since I've paid now. I sent you an email a couple of days ago asking for the tracking information, but I haven't received a response yet. It's for the dual 3 pin female XLR balanced Audeze cable.
  
 Thanks.


----------



## Matez

Dan, your cable is packed and it will be shipped in next few hours by EMS, rather than Polish Post (it will save couple of days)  - you can expect it by around Wednesday. I aplogze for no response - your emails went to SPAM folder.


----------



## Arnotts

matez said:


> Dan, your cable is packed and it will be shipped in next few hours by EMS, rather than Polish Post (it will save couple of days)  - you can expect it by around Wednesday. I aplogze for no response - your emails went to SPAM folder.


 
 Thanks... but I received an email from you saying it was going to be shipped "tomorrow" on the 4th of June 
  
 That's a shame.


----------



## lukeap69

arnotts said:


> Thanks... but I received an email from you saying it was going to be shipped "tomorrow" on the 4th of June
> 
> That's a shame.


 
 Patience my paduan...


----------



## Matez

We do not stock big numbers of female XLRs and since the next batch was delayed, your order was also. Personally I am kind of impatient person as well and I know how frustrating can be to wait for ordered stuff. Check you email Dan  - maybe it will make your waiting time a little bit  more pleasant


----------



## Arnotts

matez said:


> We do not stock big numbers of female XLRs and since the next batch was delayed, your order was also. Personally I am kind of impatient person as well and I know how frustrating can be to wait for ordered stuff. Check you email Dan  - maybe it will make your waiting time a little bit  more pleasant


 
 Thanks Matthew - I'm glad I recommended your cables to a friend of mine (he has ordered the same cable as me).
  
 You've certainly made up for the longer wait period. Thank you for the top quality customer service. If I decide to have a third custom cable made, I'll be sure to order it from you again


----------



## Matez

arnotts said:


> Thanks Matthew - I'm glad I recommended your cables to a friend of mine (he has ordered the same cable as me).
> 
> You've certainly made up for the longer wait period. Thank you for the top quality customer service. If I decide to have a third custom cable made, I'll be sure to order it from you again


 
 Its definately not top customer service, but we are working on it day by day


----------



## T1000

Hi Mateusz,
  
 received my Hybrid IEM cable yesterday and i love it. It´s an improvement to my stock cable on my Stage 5 and i recommend this fine cable to everybody looking for a high quality IEM-Cable. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 It´s the second cable i get from you, top-quality !
  
 Robert


----------



## lukeap69

t1000 said:


> Hi Mateusz,
> 
> received my Hybrid IEM cable yesterday and i love it. It´s an improvement to my stock cable on my Stage 5 and i recommend this fine cable to everybody looking for a high quality IEM-Cable.
> 
> ...


 
 Pictures or it didn't happen.


----------



## T1000

lukeap69 said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen.


 
 ...a pleasure...


----------



## Matez

This is what I call a nicely looking combo


----------



## Arnotts

Received the cable today, Mateusz, thanks .
  
 Works perfectly. Driving the LCD-X's balanced from the M-DAC is wonderful. Clean, clear, effortless, authoritative etc. Sub bass sounds like it's coming through with more texture, power and depth (and I thought it was good before).
  
 You've now cemented my decision to get an adapter for my HD800's, so that I can use them with the balanced outputs of the M-DAC as well .
  
 I'll send you another email soon!


----------



## lukeap69

3 bags of goodies...


----------



## lukeap69




----------



## Kvud

I don't understand, I wrote them a letter on the website and not received a reply, they have a holiday?


----------



## Matez

FAW was out of city for a weekend (and a big part of Monday) - all the emails will be answered early morning


----------



## MikePortnoy

Hybrid and copper IEM cables from Matthew.. They seem to be above my expectations.. Hopefully I will post a review with comparisons soon..


----------



## KritiKal

mikeportnoy said:


> Hybrid and copper IEM cables from Matthew.. They seem to be above my expectations.. Hopefully I will post a review with comparisons soon..




I'm interested to hear what you have to say about the frequency response of the two, especially treble. I was going to go the copper cable but decided on the hybrid. I equalize, so I can work around any response, but I hoped the hybrid may offer something extra.


----------



## MikePortnoy

kritikal said:


> I'm interested to hear what you have to say about the frequency response of the two, especially treble. I was going to go the copper cable but decided on the hybrid. I equalize, so I can work around any response, but I hoped the hybrid may offer something extra.




Sure, I will try them on different ciems and am going to post a review. For very early impressions, hybrid is a more alive and a bit open sounding cable, while copper has a bit warmer sound and less prominent treble. Both seem to have good coherence according to their stage dimensions. 

For now, I let them burn to make it ready for serious listening.


----------



## shakur1996

I have the same impressions as Mike. My CIEM has big dip in upper mids/lower treble region and hybrid opens up it a little, adds clarity. Copper on the other hand adds warmth to the CIEM, tams the treble a little. All in all both cables does not alter the sound significantly.


----------



## ledzep

Anyone got a set of forza running on some fostex 900's


----------



## Kvud

buy copper cable! 2 pin westone


----------



## skoog5600

Check yer emails. Please.
  
 A


----------



## Kvud

skoog5600 said:


> Check yer emails. Please.
> 
> A


 
They have a day off!


----------



## menhaha

Just received Forza's Hybrid IEM 2.5trrp balanced cable for my SD4.
  
 Shortly after my order was submitted on their website, Matt contacted me to choose the color for my cable.
  
 I chose half&half and the results? Just Amazing.
  
 I am truely amazed by its good quality and reasonable price.
  
 Nice work Matt. 
  
 I'm so impressed that I ordered a mini adapter cable (2.5balanced female - 3.5 male plug for wider usage)
  
 I live in South Korea and the shipment took about 10days to arrive (normal shipping method chosen upon checkout)


----------



## skoog5600

kvud said:


> [COLOR=111111]They have a day off![/COLOR]




Good to know.


----------



## dhaze579

Anyone else having issues with orders or contacting Forza? I can't help but to think it just vanished from the face of the Earth with having placed my order on the 10th with no update as of today. I've sent an email and two questions through their site, no one's responded whatsoever.


----------



## Jorge Luna

dhaze579 said:


> Anyone else having issues with orders or contacting Forza? I can't help but to think it just vanished from the face of the Earth with having placed my order on the 10th with no update as of today. I've sent an email and two questions through their site, no one's responded whatsoever.


 

 This kind of thing seems happen from time to time. Read back in the thread. Matthew eventually surfaces.


----------



## Matez

All the emails will be answered today - I got married on Saturday and hence last few days were kinda slow, but from tomorrow FAW is working full time again


----------



## MikePortnoy

matez said:


> All the emails will be answered today - I got married on Saturday and hence last few days were kinda slow, but from tomorrow FAW is working full time again


 
  
 Wow, Congratulations!


----------



## lukeap69

matez said:


> All the emails will be answered today - I got married on Saturday and hence last few days were kinda slow, but from tomorrow FAW is working full time again



 


Best wishes matey!


----------



## dhaze579

matez said:


> All the emails will be answered today - I got married on Saturday and hence last few days were kinda slow, but from tomorrow FAW is working full time again


 
 That's what it was, congratulations! Thanks for getting my order up and on the way to me, Matthew, I'm sure the cable will be fantastic.


----------



## bladlus

Bought a Color Series HPC for my Audeze LCD-2s - 11 days from ordering to shipped, which was fine 
 The quality seems very good, so hopefully it will last a lot longer than the old original flat Audeze cable.. Thanks Matez!
  
 -Bendik


----------



## gnidrolog

I have recently ordered FAW Claire ICS mini interconnect cable (http://forzaaudioworks.com/en/product.php?id_product=57).
 I did not have enough time to try it out until yesterday. I put it between Ibasso dx90 and Cayin C5 amp using T5p headphone without bass boost with some modern jazz tracks in flac...
 My first impression was that the bass and especially drums sounded more vivid with this cable than with Fiio L16 - which is a very good one for its price, no complain, - but with Claire interconnect the sound was fuller for me with better dynamics and remained balanced. So, I am satisfied with my purchase and would like to thank Matthew for this quality product.
 Peter, Slovakia


----------



## menhaha

Hey Matt,
  
I placed an order for 2.5female to 3.5male adapter cable in hybrid series via email to Matt.

I heard the product was going to be shipped around last Thursday.
  
Requested tracking info a couple of times via email before and after the marriage event, (congrats though  )
  
but have not recieved any reply since then.

My name is Sungjean An from Korea. Please let me know the tracking information.
  

Thanks!


----------



## Arnotts

Congratulations, Matt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Best wishes to you in the future!
  
 I received my balanced 4 pin female XLR to dual 3 pin female XLR adapter earlier in the week. Matt actually covered express postage himself, so this one arrived very quickly.
  
 I'm currently using the balanced outputs of the M-DAC with my HD800's, and I am amazed at the improvement over the single-ended headphone output. There was an improvement in going balanced from the M-DAC with my LCD-X's, as well, but the HD800's have had an even more significant improvement, imo.
  
 Excellent product and excellent service. This is the third cable I've purchased from FAW. I'm very happy with Matt, so I had to come in here and provide positive feedback .


----------



## skoog5600

matez said:


> All the emails will be answered today - I got married on Saturday and hence last few days were kinda slow, but from tomorrow FAW is working full time again


 Congratulations on your recent marriage!!!!


----------



## sweatydiego

Hi Matez,
  
 I paid for a dual 3 pin female XLR balanced Audeze cable on the 9th of June and I still haven't received it. I sent you an email on the 6th of July to which you responded on the 8th, mentioning the cord would be sent out on the 9th of July with added compensation for the long wait period. I still however never received tracking information and it has almost been 20 days, and still no cord.

 Could you provide any clarification on what's happening with my order?
  
 Thanks.


----------



## Matez

Thanks guys for all the best wishes! 
  
 @sweatydiego,
  
 Check your email - tracking is there. You should get the package with the (better) cable in next few days.


----------



## Jeangenie

Hi Matez, just placed an order, added a couple notes to the order, were you able to see them?


----------



## KookaBurrra

I have placed an order the 07/25/2015 and I hope I could receive it quickly, I can't wait ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Thanks FAW for doing so marvelous cables !


----------



## Jeangenie

Anyone know if forza is on holiday? I've sent emails, and added notes to my order and hey haven't responded.


----------



## KritiKal

Just the nature of ordering with Forza, really. I made a purchase on the 2nd, was told a week to manufacture, so I should have it by now, but I don't. I emailed Mat on Tuesday, and I am yet to hear back. But, I've come to expect delays, so it won't really stop me buying again from Forza. I just hope in the future that they will start to communicate better.

So Jeangenie, I can only say just be patient. They would not have started building your order yet, and I can't see why they would not have your notes. If not, you're certainly likely to hear back from them before they start making it.


----------



## loreal

its a good thing i read these posts. looks like i will be choosing another cable manufacturer, any one have suggestions? Spending a lot of money on a cable and the manufacturer stays silent?


----------



## lukeap69

...


----------



## KritiKal

loreal said:


> its a good thing i read these posts. looks like i will be choosing another cable manufacturer, any one have suggestions? Spending a lot of money on a cable and the manufacturer stays silent?


 

 I can see why you would say that,​ but most other manufacturers have a long wait as it is anyway, although I can't comment on communication.
 Most people that buy from Forza will come back though, as they do make excellent products, especially for the price. Having said that, I would gladly pay a few dollars extra for Mat to hire somebody to deal with the communication side of things.


----------



## sweatydiego

matez said:


> Thanks guys for all the best wishes!
> 
> @sweatydiego,
> 
> Check your email - tracking is there. You should get the package with the (better) cable in next few days.


 
  
 Just got the cable today, Matez.

 I haven't listened as much as I would have liked to yet, however there is a definite improvement from using the balanced Claire HPC Mk2 cable for my LCD-X's.

 Excellent product and service from Forza AudioWorks and Matez. Will definitely be doing business with Matez again if I ever need any cables in the future!


----------



## sweatydiego

By the way congrats on the wedding!


----------



## howdy

do they make a 3.5 to 3.5 like for the VMODA M100?


----------



## jerryzm

howdy said:


> do they make a 3.5 to 3.5 like for the VMODA M100?


 
  
 Same here. I might ask Mat to make me a similar cable soon. I have a B&O H6 and the cable size is the same as yours (3.5 to 3.5 but insert plug is like 6mm).
  
 Has anyone ever requested this type of customized cable before?


----------



## nrbatista

Matez has already built a customized cable I requested for mine B&O H6 and it works great!


----------



## nrbatista

Btw, I've posted a picture of them by then here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/661441/forza-audioworks-impressions-thread/675#post_11499376


----------



## KookaBurrra

howdy said:


> do they make a 3.5 to 3.5 like for the VMODA M100?




The "Color Series HPC" for Fidelio X1 is like that (I have one)...


----------



## jerryzm

nrbatista said:


> Btw, I've posted a picture of them by then here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/661441/forza-audioworks-impressions-thread/675#post_11499376


 
  
 Wow. That cable looks awesome. How much did you pay for it? So that I could save up.


----------



## nrbatista

jerryzm said:


> Wow. That cable looks awesome. How much did you pay for it? So that I could save up.




It cost me 145€ and it's worth it!


----------



## MikePortnoy

nrbatista said:


> Btw, I've posted a picture of them by then here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/661441/forza-audioworks-impressions-thread/675#post_11499376


 
  
 This is a nice looking cable. Happy listening


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

Thank you for your prompt service and superb workmanship! Niesamowite!
 Ordered 28 July, shipped 31 July and received a week later (Italy).
  
*Cable: *Claired Hybrid HPC 4pin XLR for HD600 
*First impression *(compared to stock)*:* More slam and air. Dynamics and soundstage opened up. Bit more clarity and definition.


----------



## Jeff Y

m-i-c-k-e-y said:


> Thank you for your prompt service and superb workmanship! Niesamowite!
> Ordered 28 July, shipped 31 July and received a week later (Italy).
> 
> *Cable: *Claired Hybrid HPC 4pin XLR for HD600
> *First impression *(compared to stock)*:* More slam and air. Dynamics and soundstage opened up. Bit more clarity and definition.


 
 Looks great! I have a couple of curiosities because I want to get one for my HD650: Do you think the 2-pin connector is sturdy enough and will last? Does the cable/connector seem heavy for the headphone in such a way that it might cause damage (become loose) over time?
 Thank you.


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

Its sturdy and well built. And definitely better than stock IMO.


----------



## scook94

A few weeks ago I asked Matt to make me a short 40cm Hybrid Series cable to go with my Noble 4/BTS setup that I use with my phone. I ordered it primarily from a comfort point of view as I'm not a fan of the memory wire that is used on Noble cables. I have no doubt that the Noble BTS uses a quality cable so I wasn't expecting the improvement in SQ that came with the Forza, quite outstanding. I could wheel out all the usual clichés, but I'll just say the cost of the cable was worth it for the SQ alone, never mind the comfort I'd been originally looking for!
  
 I was also leaving my order a bit late for my impending holiday and was getting nervous that the cable wouldn't arrive in time, but Matt pulled a rabbit out of the hat and got the cable to me with a day to spare! Thanks Matt (and team), you guys rock!


----------



## jjacq

I'm planning to get a Claire HPC Mk2 but I don't see the Astell & Kern 2.5mm TRRS as an option, is this possible? I already sent them a message though I was wondering if people have had it terminated to 2.5mm here. Also how long is the build time for you guys?


----------



## Arnotts

Hi Matt,
  
 I sent you an email a couple of days ago. It's about the dual 3 pin male XLR to 4 pin male XLR adapter. Hopefully it's not in your spam folder!


----------



## stickboy85

Just ordered a Noir hybrid for my Hifiman he400i's. Will report back when it arrives! Can't wait!


----------



## jjacq

I still haven't gotten a reply for a Claire HPC Mk2 2.5mm TRRS balanced terminated. Please!


----------



## Matez

Check your email in around one hour


----------



## jjacq

Placed my order on 9/4 or 9/5, it was shipped in <24 hours and now I have it with me! I'm so pleased. Thank you!


----------



## MikeyFresh

I've been burning in a new Forza Claire .5m RCA interconnect cable for the past few days.
  
 I use this cable to connect the RCA output of the iFi iDAC2 to a Sugden Headmaster pre/head amp.
  
 This cable is an excellent value, fantastic transparency, dynamic punch, and stereo soundstage imaging.
  
 Huge value for the money in my opinion, 7N OCC conductors in PE insulation, with 1877 Phono OCC RCAs.
  
 Truly high-end performance without the price tag. Thanks Matt!


----------



## ledzep

Just received my FAW Claire ICS, nice good fit and quality interconnect from forza, my Claire ICL is up for grabs if anyone interested


----------



## vince741

Would the 20 awg copper cable be a good fit with the hd800?
e/ Got my answer via email, Noir MK2 is the best choice for HD800, the 20awg is the second best.


----------



## Tiddlesworth

Just ordered a Color Series and Copper Interconnect, the copper series looked good but I couldn't justify the money on just cables.


----------



## Wailing Fungus

Recently purchased a Noir MK2 for my Sennheiser HD700's. Improvement all round over the stock cable and really well made.
  
 EDIT: forgot to add I also got a custom made twin usb cable to hook up my ifi iUSBPower to the iDSD - 2x USB A Male to 1x USB A Female. Much cheaper than the ifi Gemini cable (although not as tank-like!)


----------



## Tiddlesworth

wailing fungus said:


> Recently purchased a Noir MK2 for my Sennheiser HD700's. Improvement all round over the stock cable and really well made.
> 
> EDIT: forgot to add I also got a custom made twin usb cable to hook up my ifi iUSBPower to the iDSD - 2x USB A Male to 1x USB A Female. Much cheaper than the ifi Gemini cable (although not as tank-like!)


 
 I wished the logo wasn't so brash on the USB heads, cheapens the look.


----------



## stickboy85

Guys stop it, ur killing me with all these pics of ur cables! 
I'm still patiently (!) waiting for my order.


----------



## pedalhead

Mmm, look what arrived in the mail today. Hubba hubba...


----------



## ATau

feverfive said:


> I just created an account on the FAW site.  I've see FAW mentioned favorably so much, that I finally decided to take a look.  I already have an interconnect in my shopping cart, and I also want to purchase a FAW Noir HPC for my Shure SRH1540.....I just need to figure out if the SRH1440/1840 cables he has pre-configured in the ordering options uses the same MMCX connectors as my 1540's.  I'm hoping I can get this order placed today.  I like supporting solid vendors like FAW.
> 
> EDIT:  Well dang, talk about service.  I posted my situation above, check my emails a few minutes ago, and there's a message from Matthew confirming the connectors are the same.  Order is placed!  Expensive shipping via EMS, but these look to be quality cables, and I can't wait to receive them.  Thanks Matthew!


 

 Hi feverfive! I know this post is more than a year old, but could you possibly post pictures of the SRH1540 cable you ordered from Forza? I'm interested in seeing which MMCX connectors Matthew uses


----------



## Tiddlesworth

pedalhead said:


> Mmm, look what arrived in the mail today. Hubba hubba...


 
 The connectors look so tiny. How much do they weigh? The cables look so heavy and well made.


----------



## pedalhead

The cable is actually quite light, and supremely flexible (which is my preference - I hate stiff cables).  If I can take the headphones off my head for a moment I'll weight the cable


----------



## Tiddlesworth

pedalhead said:


> The cable is actually quite light, and supremely flexible (which is my preference - I hate stiff cables).  If I can take the headphones off my head for a moment I'll weight the cable


 
 Nah it's fine you don't have to weigh it XD I was just wondering if it feels heavy or not.


----------



## ATau

I own a Noir Cable for my LCD-2 and I have to agree, it is remarkably light! This cable looks fat and bulky on pictures, but when you have it in your hands, that's when you notice it is the perfect combination of robustness and flexibility, all in a very light package!


----------



## Rowethren

Sorry if this is a stupid question but I have looked on the website and can't see any reference to the choice in cable colours. How does one select it?


----------



## ATau

I think you can only choose the cable sleeving color in the color series.


----------



## Rowethren

atau said:


> I think you can only choose the cable sleeving color in the color series.


 
  
 Thanks for the fast reply. Just to clarify I am not talking about the nylon sleeving but the actual PE insulation directly on the copper cables. There are images posted recently with cables that have smoky coloured PE insulation but I can't see an option to select that.


----------



## ATau

Sorry about the misunderstanding. I was actually wondering the same thing when I saw that picture with the colored insulation!
I guess you could request special colors directly by mail to Matthew?


----------



## Tiddlesworth

It's arrived!
  

  

 Color and Copper Series

 The black cable will be used portably after my K267 arrives (3m cable isn't fun to carry around)

  

  

 In it's natural habitat


----------



## MikePortnoy

Forza IEM cables review has been posted:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/forza-audioworks-iem-cables/reviews/14216


----------



## Rowethren

Got a Noir HPC for my new Beyerdynamic DT 1770. Very nice matching really loving the headphones and even more so now with the new cable!


----------



## ATau

Glad you like your new Noir HPC! I haven't heard the DT1770 but I really enjoy my Noir cable with my beyer T90. How is the pairing with your Lyr 2? Also, is that a Hifiman headphone I see in your photo, with another Forza cable?


----------



## Rowethren

Sounds amazing with the Lyr 2 (going to get some Lissts soon as well to experiment), the sound stage is way bigger than any other closed headphones I have tried before and will be even bigger when I get my Bifrost upgraded to multibit once it's available in the UK. The FR to my ears is mostly flat but with a bit of peak at the sub bass end and high/mid treble. 

In the background is a Hifiman HE400I with another Noir HPC but tbh the DT1770 sounds better in almost every way so I haven't used them for a while (the HE400I have a very small sound stage considering they are open back and the FR is just a bit too flat and analytical for me to relax listening to them even with a tube amp).


----------



## ATau

Hey guys I'm thinking of getting a FAW cable for my audio-technica ES10, but can't decide on which one to go for, Hybrid or Copper...

Is anyone familiar with the sound signature of this headphone? Do you have any recommendations?

I think a hybrid would maybe reduce the enormous bass of the es10, make it a bit tighter. However, the highs are already very clear and I'm afraid of ending up with sparkly treble.


----------



## evolutionx

Sorry rookie question here as just got my FAW AK2.5mm Balanced cable for my earphone.  There is no marking for Left/Right on the cable.   Does it mean that for balanced, it does not matter?   Look forward to some advise.    Thanks.


----------



## pedalhead

Hi guys.  Any idea what the current wait time is for a Forza cable?  I ordered a couple of items that were listed as "in stock" but more than two weeks later I've not seen or heard anything.  Cheers.


----------



## Rowethren

pedalhead said:


> Hi guys.  Any idea what the current wait time is for a Forza cable?  I ordered a couple of items that were listed as "in stock" but more than two weeks later I've not seen or heard anything.  Cheers.




I got my Noir HPC for my Beyerdynamic dt 1770 in about a week but it depend what options you choose. The CNC splitter for example adds 2 weeks because they are custom made etc. 

The in stock isn't really in stock all it means is that they are available for construction as everything is custom made. 

If you are worried throw Matthew an email, he doesn't always reply instantly but he will get back to you at some point.


----------



## pedalhead

Ok thanks mate.  I did send an email with a question on Sep 28th but didn't get a reply so I figured I wouldn't bother emailing again.  Seems odd to say something is in stock on the website when clearly it isn't. Oh well. I'll keep waiting I guess.


----------



## JootecFromMars

evolutionx said:


> Sorry rookie question here as just got my FAW AK2.5mm Balanced cable for my earphone.  There is no marking for Left/Right on the cable.   Does it mean that for balanced, it does not matter?   Look forward to some advise.    Thanks.


 
 Green cog is right.


----------



## evolutionx

jootecfrommars said:


> Green cog is right.


 

 Thanks for the heads up.   That small green A logo.   Got it.


----------



## Dave1967

Hi all,
  
 Having sent sales enquiry emails to two other notable cable makers but having received no reply, I've gone ahead and ordered Noir Hybric HPC from Matt.
  
 I'll let you know how I get on.
  
 Cheers,
  
 Dave


----------



## JootecFromMars

dave1967 said:


> I've gone ahead and ordered Noir Hybric HPC from Matt.


 
  
 I have a Noir Hybrid for my LCD-2F. It's awesome and a big step up from the standard cable... much better detail, openness and tonality... almost like different headphones. Plus the cable looks exquisite.


----------



## Dave1967

jootecfrommars said:


> I have a Noir Hybrid for my LCD-2F. It's awesome and a big step up from the standard cable... much better detail, openness and tonality... almost like different headphones. Plus the cable looks exquisite.


 

 That was my thought too. The stock Audeze cables feel a bit budget compared to the premium construction of the 'phones themselves - very slender and rather at odds.  Really looking forward to receiving the FAW cable!
  
 Cheers,
  
 Dave


----------



## sludgeogre

dave1967 said:


> That was my thought too. The stock Audeze cables feel a bit budget compared to the premium construction of the 'phones themselves - very slender and rather at odds.  Really looking forward to receiving the FAW cable!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Dave


 
  
 I'm in the same boat. My stock LCD-2 cable is falling apart, I can see copper on two of the cables because of splits and knicks in the shielding that have become worse over time. I ordered my cable on Oct 2 and it should be here within the next couple of days I hope. Can't wait to post some impressions.


----------



## luisandre

Just received my FAW Hybrid IEM cable terminated in 2.5mm, 1 adapter 2.5mm to RSA/ALO, 1 adapter 2.5mm to 3.5mm and a Claire Hybrid ICL interconnect.
  
 Matthew from Forza made a amazing and beautiful job. Handcraft and build quality are outstanding!!
 When I plugged the cable, I could immediately hear how much clearer and detailed the sound was. Everything in its right place. Great imaging and great sound texture. And very important, to my taste, without loosing the warmth of the cooper signature. I like cooper cables, but this hybrid version is the "cherry on top"!
 I use Noble 3 iems. I know...entry level, V shape signature...but I really like these iems! And with this new "wonder" cable from Forza Audio I fell I took the Noble to a new level of clarity. It´s just sweet!
 The shipping, and I live in Portugal, was super fast. Took 6 days for the mail man to ring my door.
  
 Thank you Matthew for your serious craftmanshipp and great costumer interaction!


----------



## sludgeogre

I just got my Noir Hybrid cable for my LCD-2 today! Only took 10 days to get to Oregon from Warsaw, way faster than I was anticipating.
  
 First, the sound of this thing... Wow. Audeze is really holding back their headphones with such a crappy cable. Everything sounds more balanced and open. I thought instrument separation and air was great before, but this cable really unlocked the inner detail of instruments. I think the one thing I didn't like about my headphones before was the slight veil that gets put on top of very quiet instruments and delicate details. The warm tonality typically washes some of that detail out. That is totally gone. There is no more hint of tubbyness. A deep bass line can be present right beside quiet horns and piano with no loss of detail, while the bass line still maintains that thick and fat sound that the LCD-2 is so loved for, it just doesn't edge everything else out.
  
 Second, appearance, the pictures definitely do it justice, it's just as beautiful as was promised. It looks like the kind of headphone cable Darth Vader would own. I couldn't possibly love the look of it any more.
  
 Well, now I feel like a real cable dork. I'm glad I don't plan on spending money on any other kinds of cables. My Blue Jeans interconnects sound the same or better than anything else I've heard.


----------



## Kvud

photo from my old cable, it was excellent and sounded superb, I used it with headphones westone um pro30!


----------



## frankraindog

I've ordered at forza on 27/10/2015 and payed directly after placing the order, still got no feedback regarding my order yet and have asked several times about the status of the order. I've no problem if something is not on stock. but i've a problem for just accepting payment and not responding after all.
 so be careful with your orders at forza


----------



## Matez

I will resend my email sent to you few days ago. Lately due to some unknown reasons rep of IP of FAW servers went down and sometimes especially gmail and aol addresses are marking my emails as spam or simply blocking them. Everything should be good as soon as we move FAW to another server, but you as for now Ill send you another email from different mailbox - just to be sure it arrived. Sorry for that.


----------



## ATau

Personally, I think you have nothing to worry about. I have dealt with Matt 5 times now and he has been extremely helpful and informative concerning each of my orders.
It is true he sometimes takes a few days before answering emails, but I'm sure he is busy building the incredible cables Forza is known for.
What I mean is, Matt is a very trustful guy who is really passionate about his work. He will answer your mails eventually. Give him some time. You will not regret it


----------



## sludgeogre

I had the same issue of thinking that I wasn't getting responses, but they went to my spam folder for no good reason. Matt was always super nice and prompt and I couldn't be happier with the cable I got.


----------



## plsvn

delivered yesterday morning  (order placed last thursday):
  
 a LOD for my Fostex HP-P1

  
 and a USB adapter I'll use between a USB Regen and an Audiophilleo
 (original stock adapter too in the picture for comparison)

  
 thank you so much Matt


----------



## frankraindog

got an email from matt soon after posting here, so my problem was related to server issues , so I think everything will go fine from here and as planned as first asking for status, I will upgrade my order with an headphone cable to save on shipping. Will give feedback here when my order has reached me.


----------



## ATau

Glad to hear your problem was solved!


----------



## JootecFromMars

muhadi said:


> how much is copper cable?


 

http://www.forzaaudioworks.com/


----------



## skoog5600

Hi Matt,

Sent you an email a few days ago, sent you two cables for you to work on. Wanted to make sure you received them.

Allen from Japan.


----------



## BlueEmperor

Is it possible to order totally custom cable ?


----------



## howdy

Has anyone bought a Forza Cable for the Oppo PM3? is yes how are you liking it sound wise.


----------



## howdy

blueemperor said:


> Is it possible to order totally custom cable ?



 

If you email them Mat will make what ever you want.


----------



## ATau

Finally got my Hybrid Series HPC with MMCX termination for my modded Audio Technica headphones. As usual with Matt, the quality is top notch. The cable is a beauty!
  

  

  

  
 I had a chat with Matt before ordering, asking him to make a cable that I could also use with my Shure SRH-1540. The recessed sockets meant getting the diameter of the connector just right (not more than 5mm) and enough length to unplug the cable easily. Of course another requirement was that the connectors were not made "too" long because that would make them look weird when plugged into the ATs.
  

  
 The result is absolutely perfect! Fits perfectly in the sockets of the Shure.
 Thanks again Matt for another great cable.


----------



## frankraindog

Got my cables yesterday and I'm really impressed with the look & feel & sound quality.


----------



## myriad10k

Purchased a Color Series HPC cable for my HE-400. Prompt transfer, unique packaging, good build quality and awesome value. Also came with a individual serial number. Consider me a happy buyer, much more practical than the ultra-stiff stock cable.


----------



## walbum4262

About 2 weeks ago I contacted Matt from forza audio works regarding cables for 2 projects I'm making.

It seemed like there was a problem receiving forza reply mails to my gmail account so I spoke with him a few times on the phone and used hotmail instead 

Now 1 week after I placed the final order I sit with my cables ( only 2 -3 days shipping from Poland to Denmark ) 

It's 2 Claire HPC mk2 with black tinted insulation on the cables and I'm really impressed with the work and speed ( which was important as I needed to finish my projects in order to bring them along to a Danish head Fi meet ) of how Matt addressed my order. 

This is not my last time doing business with forza audio work thank you Matt for this great product and great customer service you provided me.

Here is a picture of the cables 






Ps: the USB cable is from a classified that I got at the same time  but that cable is also awesome looking


----------



## davidmolliere

Thanks for that thread I just ordered Android LOD there to go with the Chord Mojo


----------



## ATau

davidmolliere said:


> Thanks for that thread I just ordered Android LOD there to go with the Chord Mojo




Please do let us know how that turns out once you receive the cable! I'm looking for a cable for my Mojo too.

Did you request any specifics concerning the orientation of the connectors?


----------



## davidmolliere

atau said:


> Please do let us know how that turns out once you receive the cable! I'm looking for a cable for my Mojo too.
> Did you request any specifics concerning the orientation of the connectors?


 
  
 No I didn't request anything specific, I chose the options here didn't think to ask for specific things, now done added a comment I totally didn't read the order page well enough and I need connectors not to be inverted.
  
 I will report of course


----------



## Rowethren

atau said:


> Please do let us know how that turns out once you receive the cable! I'm looking for a cable for my Mojo too.
> 
> Did you request any specifics concerning the orientation of the connectors?




I am using a Forza otg cable and it is great. Used it with an IBasso D0,Oppo HA-2 and Chord Mojo and never cut out once in the year of pocket use it has endured (the phone and DAC end up sitting on the cable so it shows how good it is that there are no signs of wear at all).


----------



## frankraindog

After a bit of time with my forza cables. I still like em a lot and think they outperform a lot of more expensive cables.


----------



## Dave1967

K...the XLR adaptor has arrived.

 It's been total about 8 weeks - compared to some other bespoke cable manufacturer's lead times; that's OK.

 Now I'm setting myself up for some lambasting here: I bought this cable as the stock one is frankly too flimsy. What I was not expecting was any sonic benefits.

 I was wrong. Listening back to back, the Forza cable is warmer, mellower, richer sounding. Not losing anything to the treble, but the mids and bass is smoother.

 So, my humble opinion, if you're sinking a chunk of cash into some good headphones and DAC, I'd recommend trying an aftermarket cable to make up your own mind. The build quality is lovely and *I* think it sounds nice.

 Added bonus, Matt who owns Forza is a really nice guy to deal with.

 Cheers,

 Dave


----------



## DimaSebastian

Just another awesome job from Matthew.
  
 After my dog chewed my Noir HPC Cable on my Beyerdynamic T5p , i was scared that i might need to  replace the whole cable.Was lucky my girlfriend caught the dog in the act and only  a portion of it was damaged not the whole cable, or worse the headphones themself xD.
 Bad thing to sleep with a pair of headphones on the head if you have a dog ).
 Asked Matthew if a repair can be done , he said yes and did a great job. On this occasion i replaced my T5p metal plates on the side as well.
 Thank you Matthew for doing sucha great job. Whenever i need something done on my headphones, i will just rely on you.


----------



## howdy

What's the average time after you buy them tell you get them in the states?


----------



## emrelights1973

hello i am thinking to but two sets of cable, one for hd800 one for shure 535 to use it with zx2 walkman... any suggestions, tips, users like me? i am little confused over cooper vs silver issue...


----------



## howdy

I get my cables for my Oppo PM3 and Alcalir CIEMs next week according to Matt. They will be the black/brown tinted cables.


----------



## ambrose1985

hi all happy new year ! 
  
 have a Audeze LCD3F  
  
 can I check how will the Noir Hybrid HPC improve the sound over the stock cable ? 
  
 thanks !


----------



## rayquaza

Hi Friends! Sorry to bump in. I have place an order n paid for the the Claire Hybrid cable for my Audeze Lcd2's via the FAW website. It has been 2days since the payments and still can't view the order invoice.. Have anyone experience this issue? I have emailed matt, no replies whatsoever.. Thanks n happy new year to everyone.


----------



## howdy

He will get back to you. You will something this week.


----------



## 13713

rayquaza said:


> Hi Friends! Sorry to bump in. I have place an order n paid for the the Claire Hybrid cable for my Audeze Lcd2's via the FAW website. It has been 2days since the payments and still can't view the order invoice.. Have anyone experience this issue? I have emailed matt, no replies whatsoever.. Thanks n happy new year to everyone.


 
 Give it some time. I ordered in October and it took a week (for order update). 
  
 Totally worth the wait. Amazing company.


----------



## rayquaza

Thank you.. No worries I will wait for it..


----------



## JamesAnthony

Just ordered myself a Claire HPC Mk2 for the Oppo PM-3.


----------



## nae45ro

Claire HPC mk2 for my HD800 arrived few days ago to replace my deteriorated OEM cable (the rubber on the upper part of the cable, where L & R split, started to age and crack). I've made comparisons on :
  
 1) PC + Benchmark DAC-1 USB
 2) EMM Labs CDSA + Bada PH12
  
 1) Difference is noticeable on high frequencies which have more air and delicacy around them. Brightness has been tamed a lot here. Not too much difference elsewhere
  
 2) To my surprise, the difference was still on the high frequencies but smaller than with Benchmark
  
 All in all, the sound from EMM is miles ahead of the Benchmark but I was surprised to see this cable bring a nice improvement on my Benchmark (which isn't known to be an ideal match to HD800)


----------



## 3rddimension

I received my Hybrid Noir HPC approximately 1 month after ordering it. I am perceiving more slam and air between the instruments through my Alpha Primes with this wonderfully made cable. I highly recommend this combination.


----------



## ambrose1985

Hi all, am trying to order a cable for my LCD-3F. But am puzzled with the plug and splitter selection.
  
  
  
 I'm using a Cavalli Liquid Carbon as my amp and using the balanced output, which I'm quite sure is the Neutrik 4 pin XLR (male). 
  
 But what about the splitter ?


----------



## howdy

ambrose1985 said:


> Hi all, am trying to order a cable for my LCD-3F. But am puzzled with the plug and splitter selection.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

Im not sure what you need off hand either but you can send Matt a message about what you have and what you need done and he will tell you. Matt is the owner and knows everything about all the different gear. Unless someone on here has that setup. Matt is generally fast at getting back to you.


----------



## JamesAnthony

howdy said:


> >
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Hey Howdy, did you get your Oppo cable yet?If so how is it? I ordered mine on the 5th but not expecting them for a few weeks.(havent heard anything yet)


----------



## howdy

jamesanthony said:


> Hey Howdy, did you get your Oppo cable yet?If so how is it? I ordered mine on the 5th but not expecting them for a few weeks.(havent heard anything yet)



 

It in the Mail, Im checking it daily. It says its still in Poland but it could be Stateside and not updated yet. Cant wait to try them out, I got 2 cables. If I get them next week it would have been about a month, but I placed on order then another about a week later and told him to ship them together. What did you get?


----------



## JamesAnthony

howdy said:


> jamesanthony said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Howdy, did you get your Oppo cable yet?If so how is it? I ordered mine on the 5th but not expecting them for a few weeks.(havent heard anything yet)
> ...




The Claire HPC Mk2 with viablue 3.5mm.
Can't wait but appreciate it takes time.


----------



## dman127

jamesanthony said:


> Hey Howdy, did you get your Oppo cable yet?If so how is it? I ordered mine on the 5th but not expecting them for a few weeks.(havent heard anything yet)



Looking forward to both of your thoughts on the cables for the PM-3. Please post after you get them.


----------



## dicky d

I am thinking of getting the noir hybrid hpc for my hd650s does any one have this pairing and how does it sound.
 thanks.


----------



## frankraindog

I recommend you to better ask Matt from Forza for a recommondation before ordering. So Do I for any of my headfones.


----------



## JamesAnthony

dman127 said:


> Looking forward to both of your thoughts on the cables for the PM-3. Please post after you get them.


 
  
 Arrived today, quick review: I bloody love it. Looks amazing. Obviously been built to the highest standards. 
  
 After using a pair of HD650s for so long I had gotten used to airiness and openness that comes with an open back
 so when I got the Oppo Pm-3s even though they sound superb I was perhaps missing the space and highs that I
 love so much in the 650s. For some reason and maybe Im mad but this cable has brought the space back into the
 sound, the reverbs decay longer and are more present. Instruments are more clearly defined in the spectrum and
 details seem more exposed. This is without losing any of the tight hard sound in the low end that the Oppos give me.  
 Truly one of my better purchases. 
  
 All music played through a AKJR.


----------



## howdy

jamesanthony said:


> Arrived today, quick review: I bloody love it. Looks amazing. Obviously been built to the highest standards.
> 
> After using a pair of HD650s for so long I had gotten used to airiness and openness that comes with an open back
> so when I got the Oppo Pm-3s even though they sound superb I was perhaps missing the space and highs that I
> ...



 

Mine came Saturday but I was not home so they went to the post office, I will be picking them up tomorrow.


----------



## 13713

When I received my cables from Forza I was not looking for anything super special. I wanted balanced cables for my new purchase into headphone audio to match with my HD800's.
  
 I am relatively new to this sub section of the hobby (headphone audio). I have skirted around the outskirts of the headphone lake but never took the plunge. I have been back and forth on audio cables and special handcrafted cabling for a long time in the audio hobby especially when it comes to my record players and speakers. I ordered my HD800's and a Violectric V281, I did not want to order the Sennheiser balanced cables as I figured if I was going to take the plunge I should look at handmade cables. There are a lot of sources both positive and negative when it comes to headphone cables made by third parties. The one thing I kept seeing though was the mention of Forza audioworks. I figured if I was going to take the plunge why not with a company many reviewers had mentioned in reviews or forums.
  
 I placed the order on 9/10 and heard nothing for a week... Received an email a week later that the order was in process then nothing.
 I received another email on 10/9 that the cables had been shipped.
  
 Less than 4 days later the cables were in my hands. 
  
 I can not put into words the difference between the Forza cables and the Sennheiser cables when it comes to sound. It is also not fair to the community for me to try to explain the difference as I am too new to the hobby and will wait to compare them with other cables. What I can tell you is that the craftsmanship of these cables connecting my HD800's to my V281 are nothing less than brilliant.
  
 If you are looking for a good long lasting well made and amazing cable please look at Forza to fulfill this need.
  
 Product purchased: Noir Hybrid HPC  3 meters in length 4 pin XLR.
  
 Just my two cents on the cables. Oh and if you happen to be in Phoenix AZ go to the meetup the cables will be there.


----------



## howdy

I got my cables and they are WAY more then what I was expecting!! Great Job Matt!! they look phenomenal and seem to be very robust. Im trying out the cable for myPM3 and still have to try out the one for my CIEMs. I also went for the ones that are tinted brown and look better then what I thought. I will try and post some pictures later today.


----------



## dman127

jamesanthony said:


> Arrived today, quick review: I bloody love it. Looks amazing. Obviously been built to the highest standards.
> 
> After using a pair of HD650s for so long I had gotten used to airiness and openness that comes with an open back
> so when I got the Oppo Pm-3s even though they sound superb I was perhaps missing the space and highs that I
> ...



Thanks for the update. Glad to hear you love the cable. I also have the PM-3's and AKJr. What cable did you order? Thinking about taking the plunge


----------



## JamesAnthony

dman127 said:


> Thanks for the update. Glad to hear you love the cable. I also have the PM-3's and AKJr. What cable did you order? Thinking about taking the plunge


 
 I got the Claire HPC Mk2 cable. You should find it in the headphone section on the Forza website. 
  
 You can get any cable it would seem just make sure on the cables page under the headphone drop down you pick Philips fidelio X1/X2/L2
 and then when you do order one put a comment that your ordering for a pair of Oppo pm-3s and Matt will make sure they are right. 
  
 EDIT: Also under the plug drop down menu I ordered the viablue 3.5mm. Looks damn cool.


----------



## dcdelius

Hi guys,
  
 I'm new in this forum and read quite a lot here 
 I have the Oppo PM-3 and the Oppa HA-2. I wanted to upgrate my rig with a Forza Audioworks Copper Series HPC Mk2.
 I am now unsure it I should get the extended bass version, as I feel that my Oppo could use some more of it sometimes. Anyone has experience with this combination yet?
 How much does the extended base version really change the sound?


----------



## howdy

dcdelius said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm new in this forum and read quite a lot here
> I have the Oppo PM-3 and the Oppa HA-2. I wanted to upgrate my rig with a Forza Audioworks Copper Series HPC Mk2.
> ...


 
 I have the same and it sounds a lot better then the stock cable not to mention the looks. You will like the bass.


----------



## dcdelius

howdy said:


> I have the same and it sounds a lot better then the stock cable not to mention the looks. You will like the bass.


 
 Hey Howdy! Thanks for this quick answer! This really helped making a decision! 
 Is this bass quantity increase compareable to the Sound with the HA-2 with bass boost switched on?


----------



## JamesAnthony

Got to say thanks for help in ordering the right cable.


----------



## howdy

dcdelius said:


> Hey Howdy! Thanks for this quick answer! This really helped making a decision!
> Is this bass quantity increase compareable to the Sound with the HA-2 with bass boost switched on?


 
 I would just say that it is was cleaner and the more impactful and seems to be more airy.  which one are you going to get?


----------



## howdy

jamesanthony said:


> Got to say thanks for help in ordering the right cable.


 
 No problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 You have any pictures?


----------



## dcdelius

Wait, are you talking about the "Extended bass" verison of the Forza Audioworks Copper Series HPC Mk2? If so, I will probably get this one


----------



## howdy

That is the one I have. 
  
 Copper in known for a bit more focus on Bass and the Silver is known for more focus on the high end and the Hybrid is a bit of both. There are a lot skeptics out there who say the cable does not influence sound at all and that you are buying it for looks only so a lot of people here do not go into depth to much on how they sound. The best thing is to buy it, try it for your self and see. one great thing is that Matt does a great job and has a 2 year warranty on all his products which is a long time.


----------



## dcdelius

Then I will order one and see how it sounds  
 Yes, a lot of people are skeptic if quality cables influence the sound.
 I will give it a try and see how it goes!


----------



## howdy

dcdelius said:


> Then I will order one and see how it sounds
> Yes, a lot of people are skeptic if quality cables influence the sound.
> I will give it a try and see how it goes!


 
 Awesome! One thing to note is that it takes about 1 month to get it after you place the order, totally worth it though. Are you going to get the viablue connector? they look great. Make sure to say what headphones they are for in the comment section. If they are for the PM3 like you said then it will say Fidelio X1.


----------



## dcdelius

Thanks for the info! I'm living in germany, so shipping is probably a lot quicker.  ...Havn't thought about the Connector yet. Are they drastically different in quality? I think I probably prefer something simple like the switchcraft. I think the Viablue connectors are a bit so "flashy" (just my subjective thought haha)


----------



## howdy

The new Cables;


----------



## JamesAnthony

Those IEMs look cool man. 
  
 Heres some.


----------



## howdy

You have the same as me. If you ever want a kick asz pair of CIEMs with a reasonable price check out Alclair Audio. Marc is the owner, really nice and can get you setup quickly. Im lucky as I live 10 minutes from his main business. The ones I have, have 4 BAs per side and sound like nothing you have heard with the Jr.


----------



## JamesAnthony

howdy said:


> You have the same as me. If you ever want a kick asz pair of CIEMs with a reasonable price check out Alclair Audio. Marc is the owner, really nice and can get you setup quickly. Im lucky as I live 10 minutes from his main business. The ones I have, have 4 BAs per side and sound like nothing you have heard with the Jr.


 
  
 Cheers for the heads up. CIEMS are definitely on the list for next but they will probably have to wait a while.


----------



## howdy

You have a nice setup now and it looks great!! This hobby is expensive and my wife thinks it is a waste of money. Its something I enjoy and it lowers stress so I will probably never stop buying and trying new stuff.


----------



## JamesAnthony

howdy said:


> You have a nice setup now and it looks great!! This hobby is expensive and my wife thinks it is a waste of money. Its something I enjoy and it lowers stress so I will probably never stop buying and trying new stuff.




Theres nothing quite like plugging everything in and just being lost for a few hours.


----------



## 13713

howdy said:


> You have a nice setup now and it looks great!! This hobby is expensive and my wife thinks it is a waste of money. Its something I enjoy and it lowers stress so I will probably never stop buying and trying new stuff.




That's why it is a hobby. Audio seems expensive but look at what people put into other hobbies... Fishing, cars. 

Nice pics James!


----------



## dcdelius

Really nice pictures! Awsome looking cables...
 Howdy, How did you get the brown tinted version? Did you get them customized?
 Which cable is this now? Is this the Copper MK2 extended bass version or the claire?


----------



## howdy

13713 said:


> That's why it is a hobby. Audio seems expensive but look at what people put into other hobbies... Fishing, cars.
> 
> Nice pics James!


 
 I Know, I have a few hobbies other then audio!


----------



## howdy

dcdelius said:


> Really nice pictures! Awsome looking cables...
> Howdy, How did you get the brown tinted version? Did you get them customized?
> Which cable is this now? Is this the Copper MK2 extended bass version or the claire?


 
 You just have to ask Matt to have them tinted, they look better in person.


----------



## dman127

jamesanthony said:


> I got the Claire HPC Mk2 cable. You should find it in the headphone section on the Forza website.
> 
> You can get any cable it would seem just make sure on the cables page under the headphone drop down you pick Philips fidelio X1/X2/L2
> and then when you do order one put a comment that your ordering for a pair of Oppo pm-3s and Matt will make sure they are right.
> ...


 
  
  


howdy said:


> I have the same and it sounds a lot better then the stock cable not to mention the looks. You will like the bass.


 
 Guys - Thanks again for your posts. Very interested as I have the same PM-3 and AK JR set up. 
  
 JamesAnthony - you got the Claire HPC Mk2. Howdy, it looks like Copper Series HPC Mk2. It looks like the main difference is 8 strands vs 4 strands. Both are cooper, right? Any reason you both choose cooper over the hybrid?
  
 I am glad to hear you are both very satisfied and think the cables improve the sound. Guess I'm going to take the plunge!
  
 I also looked at these Dyson's: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262057190347?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
  
 Emailed the Dyson guy and never heard back, so I doubt I would order from him.


----------



## lukeap69

Some lovely looking cables in the previous page. Matt's workmanship is admirable!


----------



## JamesAnthony

dman127 said:


> Guys - Thanks again for your posts. Very interested as I have the same PM-3 and AK JR set up.
> 
> JamesAnthony - you got the Claire HPC Mk2. Howdy, it looks like Copper Series HPC Mk2. It looks like the main difference is 8 strands vs 4 strands. Both are cooper, right? Any reason you both choose cooper over the hybrid?
> 
> ...




Sorry there isn't a really a reason I chose the non hybrid cable. Was recommended the Claire.

Not really sure what the benefit of the hybrid set up is, sure someone cleverer than me could tell you.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

I got a custom cable coming in from matt.
 Pretty stoked!


----------



## howdy

What did you get the cable made for?


----------



## maniac2003

Just received my cable made for my Custom Art Ei.XX.
 Ordered the Copper Series IEM Mk2 with:
 - Standard 2-pin (L-shaped) 
 - 3.5mm Neutrik L-shaped jack
 - Black nylon multifilament sleeving
  
 Craftmanship looks very good. Cable is soft and does not tangle as far as I have noticed.
 Brings out the mids a bit more than the Linum BaX cable that originally came with the Ei.XX.


----------



## Anyosae LegoMis

I just received my Color Series HPC for my Audeze LCD-3 as a replacement for original cable and honestly, at 50 euros for a 2 meter cable, I'm very disappointed. Heatshrink for a splitter, the sleeving on the cable isn't fitted perfectly and the cable microphonics like hell if it rubs on itself which is something that didn't even with the original cable. The cable also retains kinks. Honestly, I'd rather have shelled out the extra 40 euros for a cable from bestintheverse if they weren't sold out at the moment. Never buying from FAW again, very overpriced.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

/


----------



## Anyosae LegoMis

Don't know why my previous post didn't show but I guess I'll retype it. I honestly wasn't impressed with Forza Audiowork's stuff, I got the Colour series HPC for my Audeze LCD-3 and I expected more at 43 euros for a cable, the sleeving didn't tightly fit the inner cables, the splitter is a heatshrink and the connectors and plug feel cheap as hell. The cable kinks and the sleeving microphonics way more than the original cable.


----------



## maniac2003

I do notice that it sticks more to the skin than my Linum BaX cable and it feels noticeably heavier (was expecting that to some degree).


----------



## myriad10k

My second order already. Really solid and durable for the size, excellent USB OTG solution for Android!


----------



## theUKMrT

howdy said:


> The new Cables;


 
 That looks fabulous - wish I'd seen the tinted option before I ordered. My Copper Series MkII is a huge upgrade sonically, but looks a little like it belongs on a 1970's NHS hearing aid (nostalgic UK reference there).


----------



## rayquaza

My Claire Hybrid HPC arrived today.. Excellent workmanship. My LCD2 sounded alot smoother and fluid. Alot of air and details now more prominent too. Now waiting for another Hybrid IEM Cable(Balanced mmcx) and Android OTG cable to arrive(ordered and paid to Matt via email/paypal) Hopefully it arrives before my trip to Japan to purchase an onkyo player. Special Thanks to Matt.


----------



## knorris908

I can confirm that not only does his work LOOK great, but even after over a year of heavy travel, his gear stands up well! I bought this in November of 2014, and after rattling-around in my laptop bag, and suitcases all this time, it still looks pretty darn close to how it did out of the box!


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

.


----------



## ambrose1985

Does anyone know if there are any more stocks for this : FAW Claire Interconnect ?
  
 Thanks...


----------



## sludgeogre

ambrose1985 said:


> Does anyone know if there are any more stocks for this : FAW Claire Interconnect ?
> 
> Thanks...


 
 If you email Matt at Forza AudioWorks he can tell you, he's very fast about responding.


----------



## ambrose1985

sludgeogre said:


> If you email Matt at Forza AudioWorks he can tell you, he's very fast about responding.


 
  
 I did ! Waiting for his reply  
  
 Cause the website seems to imply that this is OOS.


----------



## sludgeogre

ambrose1985 said:


> I did ! Waiting for his reply
> 
> Cause the website seems to imply that this is OOS.


 
 Ah gotcha. Hope you can find what you're looking for. His cables are the best. He might be able to recommend something for you as well.


----------



## rothkowitz

rayquaza said:


> My Claire Hybrid HPC arrived today.. Excellent workmanship. My LCD2 sounded alot smoother and fluid. Alot of air and details now more prominent too. Now waiting for another Hybrid IEM Cable(Balanced mmcx) and Android OTG cable to arrive(ordered and paid to Matt via email/paypal) Hopefully it arrives before my trip to Japan to purchase an onkyo player. Special Thanks to Matt.


 
 Mine arrived last weekend for the same headphones and I have the same impressions, very pleased.

 There was a bit of a delay but Matt actually offered a free upgrade to the noir hybrid. Wasn't necessary, I was ok to wait, but a nice gesture


----------



## ambrose1985

sludgeogre said:


> Ah gotcha. Hope you can find what you're looking for. His cables are the best. He might be able to recommend something for you as well.


 
  
 I just need a nice pair of interconnects haha.


----------



## Jozurr

howdy said:


> The new Cables;


 
  
 That looks terrific! What cable is that? Impressions please.


----------



## howdy

jozurr said:


> That looks terrific! What cable is that? Impressions please.



 

They are the Forza Claire MK2 both of them with a brown tint. You just have to ask Matt when ordering. Looks better in person. As for impressions I don't really like to say anything as its such a subjective topic. I do think they make my PM3s and Alclair CIEMs shine though!


----------



## MrBoat

I ordered the same cable for my Oppo PM-3s on Friday 5th. Only noticed the previous posts about brown tinted cables after I'd ordered so I immediately added a note to my order. He got back to me today stating he'd change the order to the 'semi-transparent black insulation' and they'd be shipped in the next couple of days. Good communication and much speedier than I expected. Hopefully I can post some pics with my AK Jr soon.


----------



## LoryWiv

howdy said:


> jozurr said:
> 
> 
> > That looks terrific! What cable is that? Impressions please.
> ...


 

 Beautiful! I am interested in a balanced cable for my 64 Audio A6. On Forza Audio web site they indicate the Claire is for full-size...do they offer it for custom IEM as well?


----------



## Cotnijoe

lorywiv said:


> howdy said:
> 
> 
> > jozurr said:
> ...




The claire is actually a wonderfully ergonomic 8 braid cable. I actually did ask matthew to make one for iems for me. He said he didnt feel it was ergonomic enough for iems and didnt plan on making them for iems. 

You could always ask again or go for the hybrid iem cable - which is honestly a great value of a cable.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

.


----------



## ma10

mrboat said:


> I ordered the same cable for my Oppo PM-3s on Friday 5th. Only noticed the previous posts about brown tinted cables after I'd ordered so I immediately added a note to my order. He got back to me today stating he'd change the order to the 'semi-transparent black insulation' and they'd be shipped in the next couple of days. Good communication and much speedier than I expected. Hopefully I can post some pics with my AK Jr soon.


 
  
 Thanks to Howdy and JamesAnthony, I ordered the same on 29th Jan and also asked if I could get the tint in the comments. So far, my order status has not changed since the initial payment received so I'm a little disappointed to hear that yours is already shipping soon. I'll give them a buzz and see what's going on.


----------



## howdy

hawaiibadboy said:


>


----------



## Matez

Apologies for inconvenience Hawaiibadboy. Obviously mistake is on my side and there won't be any excuses on my end. No "small company" talk etc. Cable has been sent already, shipping number will be provided to you via PM shortly. In any case, since this situation is something I'm not proud of, you'll receive full refund today and I hope we can bury the hatchet.  
  
Lesson learned, once again sorry for trouble. 
  
Cheers,
FAW Team


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

I will edit my posts and hopefully others do the same and everybody can get back to enjoying their gear.
  
 Once I get the cable I will send the money back (I am in Japan and just finished work and see you already sent the money back..I woulda stopped you bruh).
 We can both be satisfied.
  
 I get my cable.
 You get the money for the work that you did.
  
 No looking, never was....for free stuff.
 It's the offer that counts and it counts for a lot. Thank you for making it.


----------



## ambrose1985

matez said:


> Apologies for inconvenience Hawaiibadboy. Obviously mistake is on my side and there won't be any excuses on my end. No "small company" talk etc. Cable has been sent already, shipping number will be provided to you via PM shortly. In any case, since this situation is something I'm not proud of, you'll receive full refund today and I hope we can bury the hatchet.
> 
> Lesson learned, once again sorry for trouble.
> 
> ...


 
  
 class act


----------



## 13713

I hope you like the cable Hawaiibadboy. Also, this thread should be accounts of Forza and Forza stepped up. This is good for everyone.


----------



## knorris908

matez said:


> [COLOR=1F497D]Apologies for inconvenience Hawaiibadboy. Obviously mistake is on my side and there won't be any excuses on my end. No "small company" talk etc. Cable has been sent already, shipping number will be provided to you via PM shortly. In any case, since this situation is something I'm not proud of, you'll receive full refund today and I hope we can bury the hatchet.  [/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=1F497D]Lesson learned, once again sorry for trouble.[/COLOR]
> 
> ...




With this post, you just earned my Tax return money!

I work in hospitals and mistakes ARE made. By others, and by myself. What I count as important more-so than a group who gets lucky and never has a mistake happen, is a group who makes a mistake, acknowledges it, and then puts a plan in place to help ensure that at least the same mistake won't happen again. All the while keeping a customer/patient centric focus on service. Not alway convenient, and sometimes costly, but done well, it earns more good will business than bad in my years of experience. Sure there are "bad customers", just like there are "bad providers", but the market should make it harder for both to do business. Head-Fi is a pretty close-knit group. If we like something, EVERYONE hears about it! It's a beautiful thing...


----------



## knorris908

hawaiibadboy said:


> I will edit my posts and hopefully others do the same and everybody can get back to enjoying their gear.
> 
> Once I get the cable I will send the money back (I am in Japan and just finished work and see you already sent the money back..I woulda stopped you bruh).
> We can both be satisfied.
> ...




I always knew you were a class-act HBB...


----------



## Matez

Not a problem. I'm always connecting the dots in such situations in order to gain insight about faulty link. In our case it's obviously me, there's no shame in admitting something went wrong. When it's time to straighten things out, it simply should be done in proper fashion. And no one likes excuses, often being a customer I hate those as well. Moving on, please keep the refund. Gratification for waiting time and lack of mandatory informations from FAW is mandatory here. You deserve your money back, plain and simple - take your second half to nice dinner and simply enjoy 

Well said knorris908! That is why such communities like Head-Fi are so important, I personally experienced it couple times myself buying audio related stuff.


----------



## theveterans

Been lurking this thread recently and just ordered Forza Noir MK2 with Furutech 6.3 mm jack. Is the Furutech connector rhodium or gold plated?


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

matez said:


> Not a problem. I'm always connecting the dots in such situations in order to gain insight about faulty link. In our case it's obviously me, there's no shame in admitting something went wrong. When it's time to straighten things out, it simply should be done in proper fashion. And no one likes excuses, often being a customer I hate those as well. Moving on, please keep the refund. Gratification for waiting time and lack of mandatory informations from FAW is mandatory here. You deserve your money back, plain and simple - take your second half to nice dinner and simply enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

  

  

  
@Matez  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Nice work.
  
 Will be doing a video review pretty soon.


----------



## KookaBurrra

Another cables from FAW, always on top !


----------



## GodsInHisHeaven

Those cables look fantastic.
  
 I am considering an upgrade cable for my Modded HE 560, because mainly I hate the relatively stiff stock-cable.
  
 What is the difference between "Noir" and "Claire" series? 
 Is the "Noir" considerable heavier?
  
  
 Would would pair best with my HE 560, "Hybrid" or "HPC Mk2"?


----------



## sludgeogre

godsinhisheaven said:


> Those cables look fantastic.
> 
> I am considering an upgrade cable for my Modded HE 560, because mainly I hate the relatively stiff stock-cable.
> 
> ...


 
 I have a Noir Hybrid cable and it might look heavy, but it's not. It's a big cable, but it's actually very light and pliable. The jack is a beast, but other than that, it's really surprisingly light.
  
 From what I understand and what I can hear, the Hybrid brings out the mids more, tightens up bass, and brings a little more clarity and separation. I never, ever thought a cable would do that, but I swear that's what I hear with my Noir Hybrid. I can't recommend it enough. I don't have any of his other cables so, unfortunately, I can't tell you the difference. Keep in mind that I bought mine for an Audeze LCD-2 which already has very lush bass. You might want to email Matt and ask what he recommends for what kind of sound improvement you're looking for, but if I were you I'd try the Noir Hybrid. The look and feel of it alone was worth the money for me, but the sound improvement really blew me away and made it a no-brainer upgrade.


----------



## theveterans

It's been a week since I last ordered, but I haven't gotten any response and my status still says "payment accepted". How long does it usually take to build the Noir HPC MK2 cable?


----------



## howdy

theveterans said:


> It's been a week since I last ordered, but I haven't gotten any response and my status still says "payment accepted". How long does it usually take to build the Noir HPC MK2 cable?



 

Usually about a month from the time you ordered tell received if you are in the USA. It is hard for him to email everyone back right away, but he will respond to you soon.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

theveterans said:


> It's been a week since I last ordered, but I haven't gotten any response and my status still says "payment accepted". How long does it usually take to build the Noir HPC MK2 cable?


 

  The sites terms explain the period of time to make an item and it is stated to be 14 to 17 days so 1 week is too soon. He will get back and will resolve any issue not meeting his own written policy so don't worry. 1 week is too soon


----------



## theveterans

Thank you guys for clearing that up.


----------



## 397324

Deleted.


----------



## Matez

Darren, there are some limitations in the engine of the shop and hence, information about the EB cable being not available in the particular setup was mentioned in the description of the cable itself: The reason is that EB version is simply too thick for the plug that you order as well as several others. Here is the description of the Copper Series HPC Mk2 cable from the webshop:
  
 "Note that “Extended Bass” version is not available in following termination: Hifiman balanced, iBasso balanced, Neutrik 3,5mm jack (both straight and L-shaped), Switchcraft 3,5mm L-shaped, A&K balanced and for Sennheiser HD25-1 headphones. Also multifilamanet sleeving option is not available"


----------



## MrBoat

Well I must say it was well worth the wait. My Claire HPC Mk2 cable for arrived today. Only had a chance to listen to a couple of tracks and I'm not an audiophile (yet!) but I can notice a difference to the stock PM-3 cable and just to look at it, it just oozes class; love the connectors. Never thought I'd pay this kind of money for a cable but glad I did....very happy.


----------



## Jozurr

mrboat said:


> Well I must say it was well worth the wait. My Claire HPC Mk2 cable for arrived today. Only had a chance to listen to a couple of tracks and I'm not an audiophile (yet!) but I can notice a difference to the stock PM-3 cable and just to look at it, it just oozes class; love the connectors. Never thought I'd pay this kind of money for a cable but glad I did....very happy.


 
  
 What insulation is that? The cable looks different on the website.


----------



## MrBoat

It's transparent black. I asked for it when I ordered. I notice there's a dropdown option for this that I'm not sure was there before; may have been though.


----------



## Jozurr

mrboat said:


> It's transparent black. I asked for it when I ordered. I notice there's a dropdown option for this that I'm not sure was there before; may have been though.


 
 There's an option for semi transparent black or transparent. So i assume it's the semi transparent black?


----------



## MrBoat

I guess so. You could send a message to confirm. He will get back to you and you could mention you'd seen some photos on here; he'll then have a look to confirm.
  
 Haven't stopped listening to my PM-3, AK Jr, Forza Works combo this evening....amazing.


----------



## Gosod

Beautiful cables!


----------



## phaeton70

my HPC Noir MK2 just arrived... beatiful cable, very flexible and well built


----------



## Huwge

Got LOD cable for connecting XDP-100 to Hugo. Very happy as I had problems with stock cables that came with Hugo. Highly recommend.


----------



## theveterans

My order status changed to shipped today. Hopefully I get it within two weeks. Mine is same noir HPC as yours with Furutech terminal too.


----------



## phaeton70

I've been listening to my Noir HPC just a couple of hours now, but I think this is really a bargain, smoother than the stock cable but without loosing transparency and details.
 highly reccomended!!!!!!!


----------



## LFC_SL

I am sorry to have to report this. I sent my hybrid iem cable back for repair at the end of *May 2015*. Also paid €5 for a smartphone case friendly plug to be fitted whilst it was back. Safe receipt in Poland has been confirmed. 

After many chasers i have yet to hear from Matt about either a return tracking number or a cable. 

I have enough iem, headphones and spare cables to not notice it. Neither frankly does the money matter. It is the principle. After sending back my cable I had sent at least two customers in Matt's direction based on my personal recommendation. By any yardstick matt has greatly benefitted.

That is all.


----------



## Matez

It's good you shared it here, I will double check why you didn't get the package yet. If it got lost I will simply send you a new cable by the end of Wednesday and claim money from the package insurance. I will check it out on Tuesday, since I am out of office till then. Sorry for all the troubles.


----------



## Venator2033

I've ordered two cables form Matt the Noir HPC MKII and Clair Hybrid for my HE560's and I absolutely love them the build quality is just amazing and they both sound great will definitely buy any more cables I might need from him in the future.


----------



## Matez

venator2033 said:


> I've ordered two cables form Matt the Noir HPC MKII and Clair Hybrid for my HE560's and I absolutely love them the build quality is just amazing and they both sound great will definitely buy any more cables I might need from him in the future.


 
  
 Enjoy  If you need any other cable, you know where to find me!


----------



## Xacxac

Hi, I'm torn between Copper series IEM & Hybrid series IEM. How do they sound compared to each other?
  
 Anybody lives in Bay area has both cables & available for audition?


----------



## Gosod

> I've ordered two cables form Matt the Noir HPC MKII and Clair Hybrid for my HE560's and I absolutely love them the build quality is just amazing and they both sound great will definitely buy any more cables I might need from him in the future.


 
 hobryd this is the best but copper is not too bad!


----------



## phaeton70

the more I listen to my Noir HPC MK2 with my HE1000, the more I think this cable is a real bargain. great bass, great impact, smooth highs with no loss of details, great transparency. really highly reccomended, much better in my setup than the stock cable. great work Matt!!!


----------



## Dadracer

I ordered a couple of items from Forza a few weeks back but I have been taking time to see if they have added anything to the sound of my little ifi Audio system.
  
 I got a USB female A to B adaptor which goes between the ifi Gemini cable and micro iDSD which is beautifully made and locates with a nice positive click rather than the cheap feeling plastic one that came with the micro iDSD. Its difficult to say that it actually improves the sound but it looks and fits better with no wobble, so I am happier. I also ordered some short RCA cables to connect the micro IDSD and iCAN SE amplifier. These again are nicely made and match the existing ifi Gemini and Mercury cables. Again its difficult to hear a great improvement but certainly the sound is a little smoother at the top end, but no less extended which is great.
  
 Anyhow I have finally ordered some short headphone cables as I don't need the full 3 metres that the standard cable comes in to use at a desktop, so will report more when these arrive.
  
 Overall I am delighted with the quality and service and I think that Matt and his team could probably make you just about any cable you needed.


----------



## Gosod

Matez - you have new developments cable 2015-16?


----------



## Matez

I am afraid due to MOT rules I cannot answer to such question here 


gosod said:


> Matez - you have new developments cable 2015-16?


----------



## theveterans

So It's been a week since my Order status changed to "Shipped"?
  
 Is it normal to not get a tracking number for Express Mail Service (deliver to Los Angeles, USA) for more than a week after "Shipped" status? How long is the waiting time for the tracking number to show using EMS for USA orders?


----------



## howdy

theveterans said:


> So It's been a week since my Order status changed to "Shipped"?
> 
> Is it normal to not get a tracking number for Express Mail Service (deliver to Los Angeles, USA) for more than a week after "Shipped" status? How long is the waiting time for the tracking number to show using EMS for USA orders?


 
 My tracking did not change tell it was delivered. It will show up.


----------



## theveterans

In my case, I haven't even received a tracking number since it changed to "Shipped" a week ago . It's the first time I experience not getting a tracking number after a week of changing status to "shipped" on my online purchases.


----------



## sludgeogre

theveterans said:


> In my case, I haven't even received a tracking number since it changed to "Shipped" a week ago . It's the first time I experience not getting a tracking number after a week of changing status to "shipped" on my online purchases.


 
 The tracking number you get only tracks the package until it leaves Poland, then it gets transferred to the regular mail. Don't worry about it. It's going to take a long time to get to you, but it will get to you. I live in Oregon and it took 4 weeks to get my cable, but it was well worth the wait.


----------



## MikeyFresh

sludgeogre said:


> The tracking number you get only tracks the package until it leaves Poland, then it gets transferred to the regular mail. Don't worry about it. It's going to take a long time to get to you, but it will get to you. I live in Oregon and it took 4 weeks to get my cable, but it was well worth the wait.


 

 I actually had kind of the opposite of that in terms of shipping time.
  
 It went out of Warsaw using Air Mail that is equivalent to Global Priority from the USPS.
  
 4 days later it was delivered in NY.
  
 You could track it after it left Poland, that same Polish Post Int'l. Priority tracking # also worked on the USPS tracking web page.


----------



## theveterans

Thanks guys.
  
 To my surprise, I emailed Matt, received my tracking earlier today, and I found out that my cables has been hanging out at my local USPS post office for 2 days. If I hadn't taken action it would've been sent back on Monday March 7. Currently listening with these cables on my AKG as I'm typing this post.


----------



## Gosod

*metez* makes a perfect cable, I went for a long time with its copper cable (from the first development) and um pro smokie (but without filters) and it was my longest of the bunch! I also like that he has a two year warranty on its products it is very important for us buyers!


----------



## BearMonster

Just received my Noir hybrid hpc for my Beyerdynamic t1 2nd gen & comparing the stock cable between the two there is far more trasparency, things just seem much more clear, and some of the micro detailing just seem to have more presence. While i could hear the micro details with the stock cable they however had less of a presence.
  
 Also i must say the cables are quite light and the build quality is very good which makes this a great purchase.


----------



## Gosod

bearmonster said:


> Just received my Noir hybrid hpc for my Beyerdynamic t1 2nd gen & comparing the stock cable between the two there is far more trasparency, things just seem much more clear, and some of the micro detailing just seem to have more presence. While i could hear the micro details with the stock cable they however had less of a presence.
> 
> Also i must say the cables are quite light and the build quality is very good which makes this a great purchase.


 
this recent development?


----------



## noobandroid

[@Matez] can you check on my order #001755, it is on payment accepted since Feb 28, i remember forza working way faster than this


----------



## Matez

@noobandroid Please check your email


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

matez said:


> @noobandroid Please check your email


 

  That took 3 minutes from question to reply. Nice!
  
  
  
  

  
 Absolutely loving the cable btw


----------



## noobandroid

[@Matez] sweet fast response, thank you, but im still not understanding this MOT rule thing, never seen this term lol
  
 maybe the last time was a coincidence he had stock so it shipped quite fast, maybe i was expecting too much "coincidences"


----------



## Gosod

hawaiibadboy said:


> That took 3 minutes from question to reply. Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BearMonster

gosod said:


> this recent development?


 
  
 What do you mean by this recent devlopment?


----------



## Matez

hawaiibadboy said:


> That took 3 minutes from question to reply. Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Looks sexy in black with Mojo


----------



## s0ckpupp3t

Is the Forza website broken?  When  I try to get to the Copper Series HPC Mk2 page (http://forzaaudioworks.com/en/product.php?id_product=79), I just get a blank page.  Seems to be working ok for the other product pages.


----------



## Nautrachkfriend

s0ckpupp3t said:


> Is the Forza website broken?  When  I try to get to the Copper Series HPC Mk2 page (http://forzaaudioworks.com/en/product.php?id_product=79), I just get a blank page.  Seems to be working ok for the other product pages.


 
 The Copper Series HPC MK2 page is broken for me as well.


----------



## theveterans

> The Copper Series HPC MK2 page is broken for me as well.


 
  
 Was thinking about it too back then but since it showed blank as well, I opted for the Noir HPC MK2 instead.


----------



## quisxx

It's been like that for a while. It was supposed to be fixed by Saturday that passed. Seems there's more to it though.


----------



## SnakeByte

Good day everyone. As this is my first appearance here - my bad if this is not the place to ask the upcomming questions; 
  
 I've been using the HD700 for a while now, very pleased with them, but pretty much since day one the thing that has bothered me about them is the stock cable(silver-plated OFC).
 It does not take no for an answer, and does pretty much whatever it wants, so the rugged and non-flex. design is annoying me.
 Sennheiser didn't have an alternative and told me to check out third party cables. This being said i started looking around for a replacement.
  
 Fast forward after some googling, came across some reviews and now i'm pretty much looking at FAW cables all day making up my mind.
 So, my main concern is the flexibility of the cables, the stock cable is just horrible.
 At the same time i wouldn't mind an improvement to the sound quality over the stock cable ofcourse.
  
 I'm wondering if anyone here has experience regarding the flexibility or lack thereof with the following cables; 
 Or perhaps a significant sound/quality difference between them?
 - Claire HPC Mk2 - €224
 - Noir HPC Mk2 - €290
 - Claire Hybrid HPC - €309
  
 The prices vary significantly, so any input/experiences would be much appreciated.
  
 Kind regards and thanks in advance,
 SnakeByte


----------



## Dadracer

The Sennheiser cable is actually a good cable no doubt (I use it in my HD800S) but you are correct that it could be more user friendly. I would go copper for certain as too much silver is said to emphasise any over enthusiastic treble from the 700s. The choice then is yours but if you are using shorter cable lengths then I would get the less expensive one and only pay the extra if you are having a longer cable run of 2.5 metres or more.
  
 That's just what I would do (and am doing.........ordered some 2 weeks ago) but I feel sure there will be many other opinions along presently.


----------



## noobandroid

for me colour series will suffice for my hd650


----------



## dcdelius

Got my Copper Serien Mk2 Extended Bass sleeved custom Cable a few weeks ago! I Paid 105€ in total.
 It is indeed brilliant sounding! The Bass is more defined and punchy. And the quality.... <3
 Perfect with my Oppo-Setup!


----------



## Pablosammy

Hi Matez.

Lovely looking cables!

I'm after one of your Hybrid cables for my Etymotic ER-4, with 100 Ohm resistance. I sent an email but haven't had a reply. Do you build Etymotic cables? I'd be wanting a 90° connector so I can wear the cable over my ear.

If you can do that, I'll buy one of your mini-USB OTG cables too... 

Cheers.


----------



## Gosod

beautiful cable, I guess the sound he's just the bomb.


----------



## w3ird0l0l

nautrachkfriend said:


> The Copper Series HPC MK2 page is broken for me as well.


 
  
  


s0ckpupp3t said:


> Is the Forza website broken?  When  I try to get to the Copper Series HPC Mk2 page (http://forzaaudioworks.com/en/product.php?id_product=79), I just get a blank page.  Seems to be working ok for the other product pages.


 
  
  


quisxx said:


> It's been like that for a while. It was supposed to be fixed by Saturday that passed. Seems there's more to it though.


 
  
 the web is still down on my side :'(


----------



## Musicdiddy

I bought an iem hybrid cable to use with my Noble K10's and straight away the sound is great with this cable. I like the way the cable hooks over your ears because of the design. I have always found Matt an easy and professional guy to deal with and will definitely buy from him again.


----------



## Nautrachkfriend

I received my Claire Hybrid cable for my Audeze LCD-2s today, and am extremely impressed! The lows are further extended, and the highs are even more lovely. The greatness doesn't stop there, the dynamics have also vastly improved, as the FAW website states. I couldn't be any happier, the cable sonically took my LCD-2s exactly to the place I wanted them at. Not to mention they cables are absolutely gorgeous, great job Matthew! I will definitely purchase from FAW again!!!


----------



## ph58

Just received the Claire ICS Mk2 interconnect cable ; very fine cable ! Big thanks to Matt !


----------



## howdy

I wish Mat could make a 90° Coax (Shielded) for my DX80 to iDSD Micro so it would be a bit more compact.


----------



## noobandroid

I'm quite surprised on the shipping speed if matt's country, 4 days and it has reached malaysian shores, that's fast for a non premium delivery service


----------



## Dadracer

I just received my short headphone cable to use with my ifi Audio rack of iCAN SE, iDSD and iUSB. I had previously obtained a USB adapter plug for the Gemini cable into the iUSB and short RCA phono leads between iCAN SE and iDSD. I had replaced my Sennheiser HD700s with HD800s which had previously been my headphone of choice in my main system. The 3 metre long cable was just a pain using it with the desktop ifi system so a short (1.25m) cable in HPC copper was ordered.
  
 I would like to say it is a night and day transformation.......but that wouldn't be true. Can I hear more air around musicians, or better instrument separation.....I'm just not sure.
  
 The Forza USB adapter is a joyful thing as it clicks into place and feels solid with a solid connection and no "wiggle" as I had before with the plasticky adapter which ifi Audio provide. The RCA phono cables are likewise nicely made and fit positively and look as though they were absolutely made for this specific job. The headphone cable is Forza's cheapest and yet I cannot reliably tell it apart from Sennheisers own much bulkier and much more expensive cable, so that's a win for sure. My only problem is that I am now thinking if this is how good the least expensive cable is, then what about the even better versions????
  
 So if I cannot quite detect a major improvement why am I bothering to send this note? Well the 3 Forza products together are definitely doing something.......Why?
  
 I have not felt the need to fire up my main (stupidly expensive) system (which is valve, vinyl and CD based) and listen to it for fun or leisure and have just been listening to the little ifi system and that's never happened before for such a period of time.......so something is going on and I like it dammit!
  
 The Forza cables and adapters are really nicely made and really good value (the HD800 cable was only €95) so I recommend them strongly. Ok? Got to go now more music to listen to........


----------



## JootecFromMars

dadracer said:


> <snip>
> 
> My only problem is that I am now thinking if this is how good the least expensive cable is, then what about the even better versions????
> 
> <snip>


 
  
 Go on... you know you need that Noir Mk2....


----------



## Dadracer

jootecfrommars said:


> dadracer said:
> 
> 
> > My only problem is that I am now thinking if this is how good the least expensive cable is, then what about the even better versions????
> ...


Ha ha thanks for caring but I want to save up for an Auralic Aries mini so I can stop using my terrible laptop for Tidal streaming.


----------



## SnakeByte

jootecfrommars said:


> Go on... you know you need that Noir Mk2....


 
  
 Meaning you have bought and are using the Noir Mk2?
 Can you tell me anything about the flexibility of the cable itself?  

 The stock cable of my HD700's is just so annoying and working against me tbh.


----------



## sludgeogre

snakebyte said:


> Meaning you have bought and are using the Noir Mk2?
> Can you tell me anything about the flexibility of the cable itself?
> 
> The stock cable of my HD700's is just so annoying and working against me tbh.


 
 The Noir and Noir Hybrid cables are extremely flexible, you can roll them up into a little ball. They're way more light weight and flexible than you would think. I looooove my Noir Hybrid and I just ordered a Noir HPC for my Oppo PM-3.


----------



## Rocco Khan

Does anyone have the Claire HPC Mk2 (not Hybrid) and the Noir Mk2 Copper Only (not Hybrid) to compare? I have the Claire and I love it. Just wondering if I should get the Noir or Claire for my next cable?
  
 Also can anyone compare the Copper Series Extended Bass with the Claire HPC?
  
 Thanks


----------



## SnakeByte

sludgeogre said:


> The Noir and Noir Hybrid cables are extremely flexible, you can roll them up into a little ball. They're way more light weight and flexible than you would think. I looooove my Noir Hybrid and I just ordered a Noir HPC for my Oppo PM-3.


 
 Nice ty!


----------



## SnakeByte

rocco khan said:


> Does anyone have the Claire HPC Mk2 (not Hybrid) and the Noir Mk2 Copper Only (not Hybrid) to compare? I have the Claire and I love it. Just wondering if I should get the Noir or Claire for my next cable?
> 
> Also can anyone compare the Copper Series Extended Bass with the Claire HPC?
> 
> Thanks


 
 I'd like to know this aswell; +1


----------



## Matez

dadracer said:


> I just received my short headphone cable to use with my ifi Audio rack of iCAN SE, iDSD and iUSB. I had previously obtained a USB adapter plug for the Gemini cable into the iUSB and short RCA phono leads between iCAN SE and iDSD. I had replaced my Sennheiser HD700s with HD800s which had previously been my headphone of choice in my main system. The 3 metre long cable was just a pain using it with the desktop ifi system so a short (1.25m) cable in HPC copper was ordered.
> 
> I would like to say it is a night and day transformation.......but that wouldn't be true. Can I hear more air around musicians, or better instrument separation.....I'm just not sure.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Many thanks you took some time to share your impressions! Good read


----------



## canali

hi everyone...newbie to this forum.
  
 i just bought the iFi iDSD...using it as a dac/preamp to my headphone tube amp.
  
 the iDSD came with some purple coloured l/r rca cables...if i were to step it up
 for sonic improvements, which cables would you suggest that offers fab bang for the buck, please?
  
 thanks


----------



## qsk78

Hi. Has anyone tried the Hybrid IEM Series cable on Westone family like W60, UM Pro 30?
 My concern is Lows area - what happens with the bass? Thanks.


----------



## Gosod

copper cable improves the bass!


----------



## qsk78

gosod said:


> copper cable improves the bass!


 
 Copper or copper litz can make the sound warmer and bass more boomier. If this is not the case for the W60 then I'm fine. 
 So that was not a question about what happens in general but particularly about the W60 and Forza Hybrid combination.


----------



## Gosod

Yes, the bass will be more air! and we are talking about this copper cable from the first lewisii!


----------



## noobandroid

been using the cable for quite a while and find it real light and nice


----------



## noobandroid

i wonder how do i differentiate the left plug and the right? @Matez


----------



## howdy

There is a green dot on one side that is the right. That's how it is for my 2 pin cable anyways.


----------



## noobandroid

howdy said:


> There is a green dot on one side that is the right. That's how it is for my 2 pin cable anyways.


 
 spot on, i just wondered whether the green A is left or right


----------



## Matez

howdy said:


> There is a green dot on one side that is the right. That's how it is for my 2 pin cable anyways.


 
  
  
 Exactly


----------



## Vigrith

Quick question, I'm sure this is probably obvious to most and/or answered/explained somewhere in this thread or on FAW site itself but I didn't really find a definitive answer - what's the difference between the hybrid and the copper? I'm not fussed about the theory behind it, I'm just asking this in a results-oriented way, as I understand they have different sound signatures that work better (or worse) with certain headphone models?
  
 Any insight provided would be much appreciated. @Matez your cables are very beautiful.


----------



## theveterans

> Quick question, I'm sure this is probably obvious to most and/or answered/explained somewhere in this thread or on FAW site itself but I didn't really find a definitive answer - what's the difference between the hybrid and the copper? I'm not fussed about the theory behind it, I'm just asking this in a results-oriented way, as I understand they have different sound signatures that work better (or worse) with certain headphone models?
> 
> Any insight provided would be much appreciated. @Matez your cables are very beautiful.


 
  
 From what I understand: Hybrids = slightly tighter bass + more extended and fuller highs; Copper = fuller bass + slightly mellower and/or fuller mids and slightly subdued highs. I chose the copper since the AKG K712's sound is bright already.


----------



## Vigrith

theveterans said:


> From what I understand: Hybrids = slightly tighter bass + more extended and fuller highs; Copper = fuller bass + slightly mellower and/or fuller mids and slightly subdued highs. I chose the copper since the AKG K712's sound is bright already.


 
  
 Thanks so much, the copper will be the better choice for me as well then seeing as I'd want some fuller bass and highs are already plentiful on the headphones I own! Appreciate your help.


----------



## sludgeogre

vigrith said:


> Thanks so much, the copper will be the better choice for me as well then seeing as I'd want some fuller bass and highs are already plentiful on the headphones I own! Appreciate your help.


 
  
 theveterans is right and you are making the right choice. I have a Hybrid cable for my LCD-2 and it did indeed lighten and tighten the bass up as well as make the highs a bit more clear. You should be very happy with the copper cable, I just ordered one for my Oppo PM-3 as it doesn't need tighter bass.


----------



## CFGamescape

I've emailed FAW through their website about a week ago to see if they can make a custom USB cable for me but no reply. Is there a direct email address I can use? Thanks in advance!


----------



## sludgeogre

cfgamescape said:


> I've emailed FAW through their website about a week ago to see if they can make a custom USB cable for me but no reply. Is there a direct email address I can use? Thanks in advance!


 
 You might want to check your spam folder. I had a problem with Matt's emails getting put in the spam folder for no good reason, and I know others have as well.


----------



## CFGamescape

sludgeogre said:


> You might want to check your spam folder. I had a problem with Matt's emails getting put in the spam folder for no good reason, and I know others have as well.




Thanks, couldn't find anything there so I emailed again. I do get the confirmation that the email was sent, FWIW.


----------



## Matez

All the emails will be responded today in the evening, I will also check the SPAM folder if there is any of your emails went there. Stay tuned!


----------



## LFC_SL

Ref post #1003
  
 So on the Thursday just gone before the Easter weekend i found a package waiting for me: it was the replacement Hybrid Series IEM cable!
  

  
  
 Full gallery on my Flickr. Old Hybrid Series IEM cable = mmcx connectors. New Hybrid Series IEM cable = 2-pin connectors. I added photos of the new cable to the existing album already containing photos of the old cable. Note that new cable photos taken under significantly better lighting! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 It is unclear what internal changes have occurred in the latest version (and the website is silent on the updates). Externally to my eyes and feel the build quality of the latest version Hybrid Series IEM cable has been kicked up a notch. The soldering is improved. The finish around the plug and connectors better. The plug is now smartphone case friendly. Everything looks and feels more substantial. The 2-pin connectors are quite a tight fit, noticeably more so than the stock manufacturer cable, although i was able to remove the cable for the purposes of photos. There are horror stories about snapped pins with the 2-pin connectors so i will be ultra careful!!


----------



## Rocco Khan

sludgeogre said:


> theveterans is right and you are making the right choice. I have a Hybrid cable for my LCD-2 and it did indeed lighten and tighten the bass up as well as make the highs a bit more clear. You should be very happy with the copper cable, I just ordered one for my Oppo PM-3 as it doesn't need tighter bass.


 
  
 Sludgeogre and theveterans is correct. Hybrid has silver. That's what silver does regardless of manufacturer.


----------



## Rocco Khan

dcdelius, great pics. Can you compare the Copper EB versus stock cable? Is the bass really extended?
  
 Quote:


dcdelius said:


> Got my Copper Serien Mk2 Extended Bass sleeved custom Cable a few weeks ago! I Paid 105€ in total.
> It is indeed brilliant sounding! The Bass is more defined and punchy. And the quality.... <3
> Perfect with my Oppo-Setup!


----------



## dcdelius

Hi Rocco!
To me the bass now has a bit more volume and sounds a tiny bit cleaner. But as you know, this might also be a bit of a placebo effect 
The quality is absolutely fantastic! You should go for it!


----------



## GodsInHisHeaven

What is the best suited cable for the HD 800? 
 Claire HPC Mk2?


----------



## salka

Receive my faw copper last week
Sounds very well, bass are punchy
Matthew a very nice guy to answering all my questions


----------



## Huwge

Noir HPC hybrid is giving my HD 650 a new lease of life replacing both stock and Cardas cables. Had not been using the 650 for some time, preferring IEM but this has changed. Second purchase and no complaints. 

AK320 > Hugo > HD650

Variety of sources > NAC 552 > Headline > HD 650


----------



## chat7

Guys, do you have any idea if the cable warranty is transferrable?

I've just bought the Noire hybrid cable for the alpha prime from my friend. But the right connecter have some issue. The sound is intermittent. It's sometimes dead when i'm moving around a bit.

I tried to find some local guys to repair it ( I'm in Bangkok  ) as I think it's not difficult to repair but none of them has the spare the AP connecter


----------



## Xacxac

Just curious: does Forza have any plan to produce pure silver IEM cable?


----------



## rackia

I just received my FAW Color Series USB. Even though this is the cheapest usb cable that they have available, the quality of this cable is superb compared to my existing cable. Now I just wait for my incoming amp to test it regarding with sound if it improves it.


----------



## noobandroid

FAW is slowly going to be my standard cable to go to, even Colour is suffice, and has more options to go for


----------



## CFGamescape

I understand these guys are busy, but it sure takes a while to reply to an email. I sent one on Monday and have yet to receive a response...
  
 I even followed up yesterday.


----------



## sludgeogre

cfgamescape said:


> I understand these guys are busy, but it sure takes a while to reply to an email. I sent one on Monday and have yet to receive a response...
> 
> I even followed up yesterday.


 
 Matt seems very very busy right now. The usual lead times are extending out a bit. It's still worth the wait, but man is it a long wait.


----------



## Vigrith

cfgamescape said:


> I understand these guys are busy, but it sure takes a while to reply to an email. I sent one on Monday and have yet to receive a response...
> 
> I even followed up yesterday.


 
  
 I personally have nothing but good things to say about FAW and Matt, he's been very professional and timely with his responses and is a pleasure to talk to. I'd imagine there are extenuating circumstances that explain why that's happening to you, won't pretend to know which or why but figured I'd chime in and say my experience has been polar opposite of yours.


----------



## CFGamescape

sludgeogre said:


> Matt seems very very busy right now. The usual lead times are extending out a bit. It's still worth the wait, but man is it a long wait.


 
  
  


vigrith said:


> I personally have nothing but good things to say about FAW and Matt, he's been very professional and timely with his responses and is a pleasure to talk to. I'd imagine there are extenuating circumstances that explain why that's happening to you, won't pretend to know which or why but figured I'd chime in and say my experience has been polar opposite of yours.


 
 I have no issues with how Matt responds to my inquiries, just the timeliness. He's very professional and very nice. Since getting a USB cable is not life or death, I'm okay with waiting .


----------



## Matez

cfgamescape said:


> I have no issues with how Matt responds to my inquiries, just the timeliness. He's very professional and very nice. Since getting a USB cable is not life or death, I'm okay with waiting .


 
 I will respond your email and all the other today - expect it in your mail box in next hour or so


----------



## CFGamescape

matez said:


> I will respond your email and all the other today - expect it in your mail box in next hour or so


 
  
 Thanks, got it!


----------



## SnakeByte

cfgamescape said:


> I understand these guys are busy, but it sure takes a while to reply to an email. I sent one on Monday and have yet to receive a response...
> 
> I even followed up yesterday.


 
 I imagine Matt has quite an impressive inbox, so understandably he won't be able to reply as if you're speaking to him on messenger lol.
 Pretty much so far i get a response withing a max. of 3 days, on any and all my questions.

 Nothing but praise for Matt so far, after many questions i ordered my Noir HPC mk2 on the 7th of April.
 Pics and details inbound when i receive my new cable ^^.


----------



## rayquaza

I got an email from Matt that my package is lost through the post.. So much bad luck..


----------



## ATau

That happened to me once and it is very unfortunate. Even when shipping with tracking, parcels can get lost... however, Mateusz was very quick to rebuild a cable for me!


----------



## Gosod

maybe it was stolen!


----------



## ATau

gosod said:


> [COLOR=111111]maybe it was stolen![/COLOR]




Thats a possibility... But who the hell steals audio cables!!??????


----------



## Mediahound

Does Forza have a USA distributor? I don't like the idea of ordering Internationally.


----------



## sludgeogre

mediahound said:


> Does Forza have a USA distributor? I don't like the idea of ordering Internationally.


 
 Nope, you can only order from Matt directly, but he's a great guy to work with. I wouldn't worry. You'll just be pissed by the VAT, but it's the nature of the beast.
  
 Edit: Doesn't look like you have to pay any VAT if you live outside of the EU.


----------



## theveterans

> Does Forza have a USA distributor? I don't like the idea of ordering Internationally.


 
  
 I ordered mine directly from him using EMS. I picked up the package safe and sound.


----------



## rayquaza

Yeah it might be stolen and who knows? Many lost package from the post these days. Matt was quick to make new cables for me after the loss. Thumbs up to him.. It will be shipped out today.


----------



## Svurre

Ordered my Noir HPC MK2 the 13th april, and recieved it the 29th. The quality is top notch, definitely worth the money and wait.
  
A few pictures of the cable.


----------



## Jozurr

sludgeogre said:


> Nope, you can only order from Matt directly, but he's a great guy to work with. I wouldn't worry. You'll just be pissed by the VAT, but it's the nature of the beast.


 
  
 Not sure why you'd have to pay VAT outside the EU since VAT is only applicable for EU. Custom Art waives off VAT when ordered outside EU. I think the way around this is that VAT is waived off if you order shipping method as a courier which gives you 23% VAT off, but higher price on courier, resulting in approx the similar price, but with a much faster and safer delivery.


----------



## sludgeogre

jozurr said:


> Not sure why you'd have to pay VAT outside the EU since VAT is only applicable for EU. Custom Art waives off VAT when ordered outside EU. I think the way around this is that VAT is waived off if you order shipping method as a courier which gives you 23% VAT off, but higher price on courier, resulting in approx the similar price, but with a much faster and safer delivery.


 
 Edit: VAT was included in the price I paid. Sheesh, I'm dumb. I'll be ordering by UPS shipping going forward.


----------



## Matez

Yes, exactly. i have basically 3 options
  
 1) Shipping by courier like UPS/DHL or so. The courier takes care of all the export documents for 0% VAT  (BTW. The official textbook for how to fill it in has around 100 pages and the export documents are like usually just 2-3 pages  ), but its on expensive side - around 50-60Eur worldwide.
 2) Shipping by EMS. The 0% VAT export documents can be prepared by 3rd party company for around 30Eur plus EMS itself is 39Eur. Kind of crappy option....
 3) Shipping by Polish Post Registered Letter. Cheap, cheap and once again cheap - 6Eur, but in that case cannot be shipped with 0% VAT option, even with export docs from 3rd party company. Good deal for small orders when the VAT amount makes it not worth upgrading to courier service.
  
 In a civilized EU country the authorities are not treating your company as a potential criminal and they have MUCH, MUCH simpler 0% VAT export procedures.and they can ship the package with simple registered letter mail with tracking  with 0% VAT rate. Unfortunately due to bureaucracy in Poland everything is more complicated.
  
 I am sure that Peter from Custom Art is sending all his packages using courier services, hence 0% VAT rate 
  
 I hope it will clear some things up


----------



## Jozurr

matez said:


> Yes, exactly. i have basically 3 options
> 
> 1) Shipping by courier like UPS/DHL or so. The courier takes care of all the export documents for 0% VAT  (BTW. The official textbook for how to fill it in has around 100 pages and the export documents are like usually just 2-3 pages  ), but its on expensive side - around 50-60Eur worldwide.
> 2) Shipping by EMS. The 0% VAT export documents can be prepared by 3rd party company for around 30Eur plus EMS itself is 39Eur. Kind of crappy option....
> ...


 
  
 He sends packages from UPS for Non-EU countries for about  40 EUR (120 Zloty) and is tax excluded. Thanks for taking the time to clarify this. Well appreciated.


----------



## sludgeogre

Got my Noir cable in today for my Oppo PM-3. Looks just as gorgeous as my Noir Hybrid for my LCD-2. The difference in sound versus the stock cable is nowhere near what it was for the LCD-2. If there is any change it is very subtle. It feels like things are smoothed out a bit and weird treble peaks in some songs seem to be tamed by comparison. Bass quantity is the same, which is great as I feel the PM-3 is pretty balanced except for the treble rolloff, which I like because I have tinnitus and highs hurt a lot at the volumes that I enjoy. Anyway, quantity aside, bass seems a little more clear and controlled. I feel like I can hear the amp characteristics more clearly. This setup is so sexy and awesome sounding. Portable nirvana.


----------



## SnakeByte

sludgeogre said:


> Got my Noir cable in today for my Oppo PM-3.


 
 Nice! Looks sweet.
 How long did it take for you to receive it? From order till delivery?


----------



## Gosod

>


 
  
I wonder whether the Matese to make another exactly the same cable?


----------



## sludgeogre

snakebyte said:


> Nice! Looks sweet.
> How long did it take for you to receive it? From order till delivery?


 
 Took a few weeks and it hadn't shipped so I emailed and upgraded to UPS delivery and it got to me 3 days after that. Couldn't get a refund on the VAT so Matt is going to take it off of the next cable I order as a discount.
  
 Bear in mind that I got a custom length (1.2m) so mine had to go into the custom order queue. He has standard lengths in stock.


----------



## sludgeogre

double post


----------



## Jorge Luna

I just got my Noir Hybrid back today after sending it to Matt for re-termination. There and back time was 19 days using USPS 1st Class International and Polish Post. The shipping both ways was quick and inexpensive, no tracking numbers however.  I have no reservations doing business with Matt, and have not found his being international a concern.


----------



## Gosod

jorge luna said:


> I just got my Noir Hybrid back today after sending it to Matt for re-termination. There and back time was 19 days using USPS 1st Class International and Polish Post. The shipping both ways was quick and inexpensive, no tracking numbers however.  I have no reservations doing business with Matt, and have not found his being international a concern.


 
do you have other cables from this company? you can make a comparison?


----------



## Jorge Luna

gosod said:


> do you have other cables from this company? you can make a comparison?


 

 Sorry but is the Noir is the only cable I have from Foza, aside from an USB cable.


----------



## sludgeogre

gosod said:


> do you have other cables from this company? you can make a comparison?


 
 I own a Noir Hybrid for my LCD-2 and Noir for my Oppo PM-3. The Noir lightened and tightened the bass of the LCD-2 just a bit, and it sounds overall more clear. The Noir feels like it added a bit of clarity to the PM-3. Other than that, they just look gorgeous and are very, very durable.
  
 The Claire and Color series I have not owned, but they are just a little less robust as they don't have the thickness of the Noir cables nor the para cord sleeving that makes them so indestructable. All of the reviews from the Claire and Color have been great and everyone says they are extremely sturdy as well.


----------



## Gosod

I see that this cable is thick and I would be interested to know the comparison with a hybrid!


----------



## jhlin09

What is their turn-around time from the date of payment now? The previous time I purchased a LOD it was about 2 months plus.


----------



## Benke

I will tell you about my impressions of my new Forza Noir Hybrid cable to AKG K812. The listening scene is broader. Listening to acoustic instruments is very realistic and you can hear all details in the whole tonal register. You have a rapid and deep bass, and the treble is very clean. I mostly listen to jazz and classical music. If you have music in a high class recording and listen now you can hear the difference from the standard cable easy.
 I listen through Schiit LYR 2 headamp and TEAC UD-503 DAC.


----------



## SnakeByte

As i promised i would, comments about my FAW Noir HPC Mk2
  
The Sound:
 Pretty much what i've read is true, the bass on my HD700 is way more pronounced and deeper, basically everything under 150Hz seems to have got a little lift.
 If anything the treble and the high's got more evened out, they're not sticking out as much as they used to. 
 On the stock cable, the Highs/Mids mostly were louder and made the Bass even less noticable.

Shipping & Delivery(to Belgium):
 So i ordered my cable on the 7th of April and got a notification with a tracking code of it being shipped on the 22th of April.
 I'm not a frequent buyer of custom made items but in my book this is definitely not slow since it sums up to about 11 work days.
 Received the package today on the 26th of April, although the Polish Post tracker says 'package sent from Poland 2016-04-23', might not track beyond?
  
 That means 13 total work days from order to finish, which is impressive!

Conclusion:
 I'm definitely satisfied with the sound & build quality of my Forza Audioworks Noir HPC Mk2, not to mention Matthew's extended help and recommendations via email.
 If i need another cable in the future, i know where to go.
  


  
  
  

 Cheers,
 SnakeByte


----------



## sludgeogre

snakebyte said:


> As i promised i would, comments about my FAW Noir HPC Mk2
> 
> The Sound:
> Pretty much what i've read is true, the bass on my HD700 is way more pronounced and deeper, basically everything under 150Hz seems to have got a little lift.
> ...


 
  
 Great review, thanks for that. I agree with your impressions of the cable on my LCD-2. Amazing how great that cable is.
  
 On the Polish tracker, they do indeed stop sending updates once the package leaves Poland.
  
 Lastly, isn't that Furutech connector amazingly heavy? I couldn't believe it when I took that thing out of the package. That connector is probably more than half the weight of the cable! Incredibly well made.


----------



## SnakeByte

sludgeogre said:


> Great review, thanks for that. I agree with your impressions of the cable on my LCD-2. Amazing how great that cable is.
> 
> On the Polish tracker, they do indeed stop sending updates once the package leaves Poland.
> 
> Lastly, isn't that Furutech connector amazingly heavy? I couldn't believe it when I took that thing out of the package. That connector is probably more than half the weight of the cable! Incredibly well made.


 
 Thanks and yes indeed, the Furutech jack is easily twice the weight of the FAW CNC splitter at the top lol, the cable itself is super lightweight in comparison.


----------



## Matez

I wouldn't be surprised if the Furutech itself was almost the same weight as the rest of cable. Somebody broke in to your apartment ? No problem... just grab the cable and take care of the burglar


----------



## sludgeogre

matez said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if the Furutech itself was almost the same weight as the rest of cable. Somebody broke in to your apartment ? No problem... just grab the cable and take care of the burglar


 
 It's true, it would make quite a nice flail!


----------



## SnakeByte

matez said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if the Furutech itself was almost the same weight as the rest of cable. Somebody broke in to your apartment ? No problem... just grab the cable and take care of the burglar


 
 LoL


----------



## rayquaza

[/IMG]
New cables arrived after the post lost the package.. Matt was very quick to make new ones and shipped it to me.. Big thanks to Matt.


----------



## rayquaza

Here's the full picture of my purchase..


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

rayquaza said:


> Here's the full picture of my purchase..


 
  
  
 Is that for an iFi to android ?
  
 EDIT:
 duh...I just scrolled up


----------



## rayquaza

hawaiibadboy said:


> Is that for an iFi to android ?
> 
> EDIT:
> duh...I just scrolled up



Yes it is.. Any android that supports usb audio can be used. My setup is Onkyo DP X1 + Ifi Micro idsd to drive my Lcd 2.. Both pairs very well..


----------



## howdy

Has anyone from the US sent there cable back to get reterminated from 3.5 to 2.5 balanced? If so how much and what is the turn around time?

Matt if your reading these you can definitely answer as well.


----------



## Matez

Few business days


----------



## Gosod

rayquaza said:


> Here's the full picture of my purchase..


 
*It looks very nice!*


----------



## Vigrith

Ordered one of Matt's entry level Color Series cables about a month back for my wife's headphones and received it today. It was dispatched 5 to 6 business days after I placed the order, reason for it taking so long is how incompetent my country's post can be.
  
 Either way, despite being part of his cheapest series the cable is extremely well built and looks beautiful. It's smooth, malleable and doesn't ever get in the way - everything the Hifiman stock cable for their newer headphones is not. The plug could be used to kill somebody if need be as stated in previous posts.
  
 Sound signature wise the cable seems to be doing what it's meant to do, sounds like what a proper copper cable should sound like. I won't pretend to be super knowledgeable when it comes to audiophile nomenclature et al. but the bass has most definitely improved and overall the sound just sounds a bit less "intense" or fatiguing. As said I really am not expert in explaining what's changed, but I do prefer what they sound like now rather than previously.
  
 As I've said in this thread Matt's extremely helpful, willing and available as well as a very enjoyable person to talk to.
  
 Couple pictures of the cable.
  

  
 And attached to 400S'.


----------



## Dadracer

I got the same cable in a short length for my HD800s and it is really good. Value for money is off the chart and I also found the service excellent as you mention.


----------



## Gosod

vigrith said:


> Ordered one of Matt's entry level Color Series cables about a month back for my wife's headphones and received it today. It was dispatched 5 to 6 business days after I placed the order, reason for it taking so long is how incompetent my country's post can be.
> 
> Either way, despite being part of his cheapest series the cable is extremely well built and looks beautiful. It's smooth, malleable and doesn't ever get in the way - everything the Hifiman stock cable for their newer headphones is not. The plug could be used to kill somebody if need be as stated in previous posts.
> 
> ...


 
it's copper from the first series?


----------



## noobandroid

gosod said:


> [COLOR=111111]it's copper from the first series?[/COLOR]



it's called the colour series,and i have one for hd650


----------



## Moxhel

Well ain't that something, I just received the Noir Hybrid for a pair of LCD-3's and the right driver blows 10 minutes before I could even try it. 

The cable is deceptively light and I can't wait to actually use it. Matt was great to speak with and overall it took 4 weeks for the cable to be made and delivered here in Australia.


----------



## Dadracer

moxhel said:


> Well ain't that something, I just received the Noir Hybrid for a pair of LCD-3's and the right driver blows 10 minutes before I could even try it.
> 
> The cable is deceptively light and I can't wait to actually use it. Matt was great to speak with and overall it took 4 weeks for the cable to be made and delivered here in Australia.


 
 You seem to be remarkably calm about it all.


----------



## Moxhel

dadracer said:


> You seem to be remarkably calm about it all.




I can't fix them can I? No point getting in a rouse especially when I knew buying them that Audeze has a slight reputation for the LCD-3 dying,
I thought it was some rather humorous irony.


----------



## sludgeogre

moxhel said:


> I can't fix them can I? No point getting in a rouse especially when I knew buying them that Audeze has a slight reputation for the LCD-3 dying,
> I thought it was some rather humorous irony.


 
 Indeed, but at least now you can send them in for a repair under warranty and get the latest driver revision. They should sound even better when you get them back.


----------



## emester

Just ordered a Noire Mk2 for my LCD's and incoming ZMF Vibro II's.Very excited
  
 Just want to know if I able to change my termination from a 1/4 Viablue to a 1/4 Furutech.


----------



## nepherte

I'd personally go with the Viablue. I have a Furutech jack and it's real huge and heavy. Hence the curiosity about the Viablue  You can probably still switch your order either way if you don't linger too long.


----------



## howdy

emester said:


> Just ordered a Noire Mk2 for my LCD's and incoming ZMF Vibro II's.Very excited
> 
> 
> 
> Just want to know if I able to change my termination from a 1/4 Viablue to a 1/4 Furutech.



 

I think you should stay with the Viablue, it a awesome connector and they are very well made.


----------



## Gosod

howdy said:


> emester said:
> 
> 
> > Just ordered a Noire Mk2 for my LCD's and incoming ZMF Vibro II's.Very excited
> ...


 
if Viablue has a strong influence on the sound?


----------



## howdy

I don't think any connector will back a difference in sound just a better connection and it will last longer vs. cheaper one.


----------



## ltanasom

any advice on viablue or furutech 6.3 mm jack on sonic quality and durability for FAW Noir HPC Mk2?
Thanks.


----------



## sludgeogre

ltanasom said:


> any advice on viablue or furutech 6.3 mm jack on sonic quality and durability for FAW Noir HPC Mk2?
> Thanks.


 
 I just went with the Furutech because it is so beefy and well constructed. I don't think there is any sonic difference at all.


----------



## iLoveMusic0822

just received my cable!! I will come back and give some impression later


----------



## tkteo

I received my Hybrid cable for ciem as well.


----------



## Gosod

I think you liked it?


----------



## pTRCH

Pm'd and emailed Matez about a cable, yet no response in 5 days. Is there suggestions which cable suits 
He-560 best? Most of all I don't like the stiffness of the original cable, sonical improvements are bonus


----------



## Matez

Cannot respond to you by PM, due to Mot rules, but I will resend you email response in couple of minutes. Apparently it didn't reach you - sorry!


----------



## ben1996hi

Just got my hybrid iem cable, can't comment on the sound yet, but in boxing it was awesome. It comes in a big cardboard box with "FORZA audio works on it ", open it and you get a pouch nested on what looks like hay( I was like what? Why is there hay). In the pouch is a name and warranty card as well as the cable. The cable itself is beautifully braided, supple and the copper silver wires look sick. The mmcx connectors are pretty tight compared to the ones that come on stock cables , you can't really swivel the iem at the joint which could be a good or bad thing. Just really amazed at the amount of work that went into the packing of the cable and it really makes you feel like you bought a premium product. Comments about sound to follow


----------



## Matez

Here at FAW we care about your well being as well, so during the harsh winter time just use the supplied wood chips and cardboard box to start a fire and keep yourself warm. Frozen customer is not our favorite type of customer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 MMCX connectors come with gasket which makes them more durable, stable and less prone to cutting the signal off. As we all know MMCX was designed for purely industrial usage and it is not perfect for using in earphones and headphones


----------



## ltanasom

wow! your cable looks beautiful. Mine (Noir HPC Mk2) is on the way. can't wait to see and hear it.


----------



## ben1996hi

After using the cable for about 12 hours, I am really impressed with both the comfort and sound of the cable. My thoughts as follows, they might be kind of jumbled up so sorry if it's hard to read.
Comfort/Erganomics 
-The L shaped MMCX connector is actually genius and makes the cable easier to loop around my ear. 
-This is my first flat braid cable and I am loving the way it looks, however It might take a little getting used to because it isn't as flexible in all directions as a round braid is, but I would still pick flat braid because of the looks. It coils wonderfully in one direction if anyone is worried about not being able to keep it in a Pelican 1010 case.
- The cable isn't that heavy in comparison to the HUM CX-1 or the BTG starlight cables which makes it more comfortable for on the go use.

Sound, this is in comparison to the CX-1 cable which is stock on the HUM Pristine, it is a 4 core copper litz cable.
-instrument separation is fantastic
-Soundstage feels further but narrower, this is a good thing for me as the HUM P has a huge horizontal soundstage but not so much a vertical one, something that many Iems also have. 
-bass is really tight
-overall sound feels a tingle warmer, not really a warm cable but neither is it bright. 

I love my new cable in all ways and it goes pretty well with my iem. I would recommend the hybrid series to anyone with a neutral to bright iem looking for a fun yet resolving cable.

Lastly thank you Matez for the cable and his amazing customer service. I sent him like 8 emails before I bought the cable asking him about the various options available to me etc and he usually replied within 3 hours or so. More than that, I changed my plug from 3.5mm to 2.5bal the day before he was going to ship it and he happily changed it for me with the cable still arriving in 2 weeks after( I ordered on the 29th of April, came on the morning of 12th May).


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

Thank you  @Matez




  
  
 I will post better pics when my camera charges


----------



## ltanasom

I just got the Noir HPC Mk2 for my Alpha Dog today. At first sight, the cable is beautiful and looks very solid. The Furutech connector is very sturdy and heavy (and beautiful). Initially I was thinking about either Viablue or Furutech and finally decided for Furutech. In terms of sound quality, the cable sounds better than the stock cable from the start without burning in. I feel that the sound is smoother. The midrange is sweeter and it makes me easier to follow the lyrics of the songs. The details are also better as well as instrument separation. Furthermore, it makes me turn the volume up even more than before. It might be that the sound is smoother. Overall, I am happy with the cable. Thank you, Matthew!


----------



## Middy

Just a quick thanks to Matt for the quick, polite response for my HPC MK2.
Can't wait to try it. 

You should move to the UK before we leave Europe...8^/.

A big thumbs up so far..

Thanks

Dave UK 8^)


----------



## kokmeng

Okay, I was half way ordering 2 interconnects from Forza website & suddenly am stucked over the USB (2nd end) selection. I just need 2 interconnects for the following purpose:

1. FAW Copper/Silver Series Lightning Digital LOD - Interconnect for Mojo w/ iPhone 6S
http://forzaaudioworks.com/en/product.php?id_product=54

2. FAW Copper/Silver Series Android Digital LOD - Interconnect for Mojo w/ Laptop via USB
http://forzaaudioworks.com/en/product.php?id_product=55

Anyone can help me out on the USB (2nd end) selection? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ATau

kokmeng said:


> Okay, I was half way ordering 2 interconnects from Forza website & suddenly am stucked over the USB (2nd end) selection. I just need 2 interconnects for the following purpose:
> 
> 1. FAW Copper/Silver Series Lightning Digital LOD - Interconnect for Mojo w/ iPhone 6S
> http://forzaaudioworks.com/en/product.php?id_product=54
> ...


 

 Hi kokmeng
  
 for the terminations for your interconnect cables, you'll need:
 1. USB micro-B (Mojo end) - Lightning (iPhone 6S end)
 2. USB micro-B (Mojo end, since you are not connecting to an Android phone, OTG is not even necessary) - USB A-type (Laptop)
  
 Since some of these options are not listed in the drop-down boxes on the website, the easiest would be to shoot Mateusz an e-mail with your preferences. He will make the cables with the right connections for you.
  
 hope this helps a bit
 Albert


----------



## kokmeng

atau said:


> kokmeng said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, I was half way ordering 2 interconnects from Forza website & suddenly am stucked over the USB (2nd end) selection. I just need 2 interconnects for the following purpose:
> ...




Thanks Albert. It helps a lot! Just shot Matt an e-mail too. Cheers. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kokmeng

Weird. I have not gotten any reply from Matt since 28 May. Possibly he is away?


----------



## MikeyFresh

kokmeng said:


> Weird. I have not gotten any reply from Matt since 28 May. Possibly he is away?


 

 Saturday and Sunday?
  
 Thats called the weekend.


----------



## kokmeng

mikeyfresh said:


> Saturday and Sunday?
> 
> Thats called the weekend.


 
  
 My bad. Not suppose to work on weekend. I will just wait for today/tomorrow then. 
  
 I am just over excited on my order I guess.


----------



## MikeyFresh

kokmeng said:


> My bad. Not suppose to work on weekend. I will just wait for today/tomorrow then.
> 
> I am just over excited on my order I guess.


 

 Patience will pay off in the end, Forza is not a high volume seller compared to the big brand name cables, and they probably can't respond to inquiries or ship out product as quickly either. But they absolutely more than just compete with the big boys at very reasonable prices.
  
 I was reminded of this just this evening, making a few system changes, I moved the Claire RCA interconnect from my desktop system into my big rig. Fabulous sound.


----------



## ltanasom

Need an advice from anyone.
 I just got used Audeze LCD-2F and looking for a replacement cable.
 If you have expeirence, please advise whether the FAW Noir HPC Mk II would be a good fit to LCD-2F.
 Will it be too dark and too bass heavy?
  
 Thanks,
 LT


----------



## sludgeogre

ltanasom said:


> Need an advice from anyone.
> I just got used Audeze LCD-2F and looking for a replacement cable.
> If you have expeirence, please advise whether the FAW Noir HPC Mk II would be a good fit to LCD-2F.
> Will it be too dark and too bass heavy?
> ...


 
 I have the Noir Hybrid for my LCD-2F and I love it, lightens the bass a little bit, but if you want to keep that LCD-2 sound I'm sure the Noir will be great with it. I say go for it.


----------



## ltanasom

@[u][color=rgb(0, 102, 204)]sludgeogre[/color][/u]: Thank you


----------



## FindingNewSound

Hi all,
  
 I'm looking to buy a custom cable for my HE400i (2.5mm) and after doing research into all available offerings, I have to say FAW tops my list in terms of apperance and value, plus Mat appears to be a nice guy. However, I need to know a few things before pulling the trigger:
  
 1. How would the colour series compare against hifiman's stock cable in terms of sound quality and flexibility (the stock one is way too stiff for my liking)?
  
 2. How much better is the copper claire over colour in sound quality and does it warrant the extra cost? I don't want to spend too much on a cable if it's not worth it.
  
 Cheers


----------



## Vigrith

findingnewsound said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm looking to buy a custom cable for my HE400i (2.5mm) and after doing research into all available offerings, I have to say FAW tops my list in terms of apperance and value, plus Mat appears to be a nice guy. However, I need to know a few things before pulling the trigger:
> 
> ...


 
  
 1. The cable's nice and soft, it's flexible and doesn't have any of the annoying qualities of the stock one.
  
 2. That's debatable I guess, I personally did not buy the cable expecting an improvement in SQ (hence I bought the colour series and not the HPC Noir). I am sure it does not sound worse than the stock though, so take that as you will.


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## Middy

I am splashing out on a lovely cable if it's as good as stock in SQ then I am happy. Anything else is a bonus for my ETHERS. I just hope the Polish post men have fast bikes.... I just forgot to order the CNC splitter with the cogs 8^(..


----------



## xtr4

Just got myself a FAW Copper Series ICL the delivery was quick even though I opted for the "snail" mail approach.
 Really loving the build quality. The cable is a lot more supple than my other interconnects and this to me is a HUGE plus point. It makes certain connections less strenuous.
 Thanks Forza and thank you Matt for your excellent workmanship.
 Looking forward to newer purchases in future.


----------



## Gosod

another masterpiece!


----------



## BirDZz

I recently got my color serie usb cable. i have to say that I am impressed by the quality of work. It looks fabulous!
  
 Great work! I am now looking forward to have my headphone recabled by them.


----------



## Gosod

what cable you want to order headphone?


----------



## FindingNewSound

Has anyone been able to compare Mat's different copper offerings (noir hpc vs claire hpc vs colour)? 
  
 I've been looking for a custom cable for my 2.5mm HE400i (see my classified) and am very curious about the difference between FAW tiers.


----------



## BirDZz

gosod said:


> what cable you want to order headphone?


 
  
 I am looking at Noir and Claire serie, but I am leaning toward Claire purely because of the look.
  
 I want to have my headphones recabled because the stock is now curled up and does not go back to the previous state no matter what I do.
  
 Sound quality is not really my objective here.


----------



## Gosod

birdzz said:


> I am looking at Noir and Claire serie, but I am leaning toward Claire purely because of the look.
> 
> I want to have my headphones recabled because the stock is now curled up and does not go back to the previous state no matter what I do.
> 
> Sound quality is not really my objective here.


 
after the purchase, looking forward to your review!


----------



## BearMonster

I have received my Noir Hybrid HPC for my Oppo pm 3 quite a while ago and having been comparing between the stock cable & with the noir.
  
 At first it was quite difficult to tell the difference but going through my music and some couple of days later, the bass is more detailed, having a slight more impact & with the treble just extending just a bit more compared to the stock cable. Vocals i found to be slightly a bit better on the stock cable, female & male vocals just have more air to them compared to the Noir which has less air with male vocals but manages to have some air to the female vocals.
  
 The thing i noticed with the Noir cable is that they have a much bigger bass body that hits slightly harder which in turns can take away from the vocals of the oppo pm 3, with the stock cable the bass is not really dominate which allows you to listen to the vocals which i prefer because of the added air to them.


----------



## Middy

Got my Noir cable yesterday, a Piece of Polish Perfection. Mine is for my Mr speakers ETHER as I had the cheap stock canare cable. The Ether isn't a bass heavy headphone. Mine is internal modded MAXX134 Mod. So the signature is more even sounding across the range.

The bass is just nice with some air around the treble. Lasting that bit longer.. The mids on the ETHER are it's strong point and nothing is taken away from that. I am just going through a cleaning process on the 3 sets of 4 pins on this balanced cable. IPA,Caig Deoxit red. Then some mapleshade silver contact grease.

The build quality is superb, the proprietary weave is nice and even across the whole cable. Pulled taught,there are no kinks or excess wire. The custom heat shrink sleeving is always a nice touch and the splitter has a nice FORZA cog displayed. Lovely braiding material, great feel to it and the bonus of the new HQ wire type and sleeving with no issues of moisture affecting the wire going green on you, especially for the Claire buyers.

As with any cable , tweak, addons, sound is in the ears of the beholder, so far no issues. I never expected a sound change I just wanted a nice looking well made cable within a price range. Pimp out my rig...

The added bonus of signature is a nice suprise.

As always.. good work from our European Polish friends. Matt should open up a Uk centre, we have all the Polish shops here now so no missing out on that pickled cabbage...

Good luck at the Forza buisness and keep up the good work my friend. A+ service, I like supporting nice people, with a eye on the customers needs.

Kind regards

Dave UK


----------



## Gosod

you like your cable? what model do you use?


----------



## Middy

http://forzaaudioworks.com/en/product.php?id_product=81


----------



## DarktoreS

Good job Forza, The manufacturer remains one of the best especially with the right price ! I chose two clear MK2 copper cables 6.3mm jack Viablue of 1.50 meter, finishing as flexibility are really perfect to go with my Ifi Micro IDSD


----------



## Gosod

darktores said:


> Good job Forza, The manufacturer remains one of the best especially with the right price ! I chose two clear MK2 copper cables 6.3mm jack Viablue of 1.50 meter, finishing as flexibility are really perfect to go with my Ifi Micro IDSD


 
this powerful cable!


----------



## subwoof3r

Hi everybody,
  
 Just bought a second hand HD800 coupled with FAW Claire HPC mk2.
  
 I’m a bit surprised because the famous 6khz pic that affects HD800 is definitely not present on my unit (serial 20k). Could it be due to the cable which attenuates it considerably? someone else maybe?
  
 I owned previously a brand new HD800 with stock cable (serial 44k), and I feel like I have completely different headphones. The brand new one sounded (by memory) a bit more aggressive, the pike of the 6khz was very hearable, it’s like these was a bit more detailed, than my actual second hand with FAW cable, which is more relaxed sound, with more bass / infra bass, less details, more musical.
 So my question is that, could it be due to the 20k HD800 series which are not affected by 6hz pike ? or it is definitely due to FAW cable ?
  
 Too bad previous owner did not let stock cable, so I was able to make a little compare.
  
 Thanks in advance for your answers
 Cheers’
  
_ps: salut DarktoreS _


----------



## Vigrith

subwoof3r said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> Just bought a second hand HD800 coupled with FAW Claire HPC mk2.


 
  
 As far as I'm aware a well crafted HPC cable can help tame frequency spikes, or so I've read anyway - Matt's great at what he does so I'd say that's very possible, as well as the fact your brand new HD800 were not "broken in" before hand (if you believe in that sort of thing) which could've made them even brighter than they actually are.
  
 The Claire are very nice so as said, that probably has something to do with it as well. Looks beautiful by the way, so congrats.
  
 PS: Recently received my USB cable made by Matt too, as always the build quality is exquisite and the cable looks and feels super smooth - sonically speaking everything sounds as it should. Impressive work as per usual.


----------



## DarktoreS

subwoof3r said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> Just bought a second hand HD800 coupled with FAW Claire HPC mk2.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hey Subwoof3r, the IDSD is good with the HD800 ? lol


----------



## Gosod

old copper cable version I liked more than my current hybrid!


----------



## noobandroid

gosod said:


> old copper cable version I liked more than my current hybrid!


 
 the color series is actually quite a a charmer


----------



## Gosod

this is the exact same cable, a great combination, I regret that I broke up with him.


----------



## supersonic395

Has anyone tried their Sony line out cable compared to Fiio?


----------



## TrumpetSkeleton

Just got Copper/Silver Series LOD cable for my android & mojo today, build quality is excellent and flexibility is right on the spot, big thank you to Matthew and everyone at FAW.


----------



## Gosod

how do you sound? what headphones do you use?


----------



## TrumpetSkeleton

gosod said:


> how do you sound? what headphones do you use?


 
 Assuming you were asking me, sound quality did not change much from using the cable came with mojo although it does have a slightly warmer feeling for my ears with FAW LOD cable. Headphone wise i have vmoda m100, hd700, shure se215 and a pair of custom JH angie on hand and the slightly warmer feeling is most significant on m100 and se215


----------



## 450541

About me:
 I own a new pair of Oppo PM-2 and bought the High-end variant, the "Noir Hybrid HPC" for them to get the best possible out of those cans.
  
 It must be 5weeks now since I got the cable and I am pretty happy with it.
  
 Pros:
 - bass increase in definition
 - more details
 - spacious sound
 - lightweight and flexible
 - GREAT quality
 - fast shipping
  
 Cons:
 - The shrink-sleeves are a bit to thick for the 2,5mm connectors of the PM-2s so i need to push them in with some pressure
  
 Yes, I would recommend them!


----------



## raybone0566

Received my Noir HPC Mk.2 for my hd-650's. Great cable.


----------



## elephante211

I can only piggyback all the great things said about Forza here. Just got in a Noir Hybrid HPC cable terminated in a 4pin XLR for my hd-650s to pair with a Gumby->Liquid Carbon and can't speak enough on how big of an upgrade it was over the stock cable. Beautiful craftsmanship and sound. Increased soundstage, tonal distribution and articulation yada yada...

Been listening to primarily planars and electrostats lately, but the synergy between these 4 components reminded me how much fun dynamics can be.

A+ Forza, keep up the good work!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subwoof3r

*nvm*


----------



## FindingNewSound

Been listening to the Claire HPC on my Alpha Prime's for a week 
  

  
 First and foremost .... it looks *gorgeous**!*
  
 Compared sonically to the stock (not DUM) cable, this one is just better in everything - more and deeper bass, smoother vocals (the stock is actually sibilant), sweeter highs. Differences are noticeable right on first listen, which is a big surprise for a previous cable non-believer like myself.
  
 Thanks @Matez for your responsiveness, craftsmanship and reasonable pricing. 
  
 Edit: more pictures added


----------



## tkteo

From the looks of it the Claire HP cables are also using the new wire configuration as the PYRE for IEM.


----------



## supersonic395

How long does postage take from Poland to UK? My order was dispatched on Monday but haven't received anything yet


----------



## Vigrith

supersonic395 said:


> How long does postage take from Poland to UK? My order was dispatched on Monday but haven't received anything yet


 
  
 Probably between 3 to 7 business days, think that's usually standard. I've ordered cables off of Matthew on more than one occasion and it's never taken longer than a week, so I'm assuming you should get it start of this next one.
  
 Did you not get an e-mail from Matt with a tracking number? I'm pretty sure all of his stuff is tracked and insured.


----------



## MikeyFresh

vigrith said:


> Probably between 3 to 7 business days, think that's usually standard. I've ordered cables off of Matthew on more than one occasion and it's never taken longer than a week, so I'm assuming you should get it start of this next one.
> 
> Did you not get an e-mail from Matt with a tracking number? I'm pretty sure all of his stuff is tracked and insured.


 

 +1 on the tracking, my shipment only took 4 days to reach New York and it was trackable on the USPS site using the Polish Post tracking #, so maybe you can do the same with the Royal Mail's tracking.
  
 Summertime shipments tend to take just a bit longer in my experience, likely due to summer holidays being taken by the various postal carriers' employees.


----------



## supersonic395

vigrith said:


> Probably between 3 to 7 business days, think that's usually standard. I've ordered cables off of Matthew on more than one occasion and it's never taken longer than a week, so I'm assuming you should get it start of this next one.
> 
> Did you not get an e-mail from Matt with a tracking number? I'm pretty sure all of his stuff is tracked and insured.




I did but the tracking hasn't changed since Monday.


----------



## Vigrith

supersonic395 said:


> I did but the tracking hasn't changed since Monday.


 
  
 I can't check any more because my latest order was longer than 30 days ago but as far as I remember the Polish tracking doesn't actually update past it leaving the country - as a poster mentioned last page, I think you'll have to check Royal Mail's tracking function (or other national posts), I pasted it onto the portuguese post (CTT) and everything was working as intended, showed all activity from it leaving Poland until it arriving in customs and then being released and arriving in my city.


----------



## raybone0566

supersonic395 said:


> I did but the tracking hasn't changed since Monday.


It'll probably just show up at your home. My order did the same thing. You may check on usps tracking as they may have picked it up


----------



## Gosod

findingnewsound said:


> Been listening to the Claire HPC on my Alpha Prime's for a week
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
how long is warranty on this cable?


----------



## FindingNewSound

2 years


----------



## Gosod

it true for all cables comes with 2 years warranty!, tell your cable hard or soft?


----------



## FindingNewSound

I'm not quite sure what you mean by hard or soft, but the cable is flexible.


----------



## Middy

The Claire NOIR is weaved like the flaxen hair of a Viking maiden. Soft but firm... oh and the cable as well...

Just a note for MR SPEAKERS ETHER owners the new flow should have the same connector...

Thanks again Matz love my cable..


----------



## subwoof3r

Hi all,
  
 Received freshly my Noir Hybrid HPC for my HD800, with Furutech 6.3mm jack.
  
 All I can say is this cable is crazy in all terms, build quality, worksmanship, and of course sound quality are both outstanding.
  
 I had previously a Claire HPC mk2 which was day and night difference between stock cable, but here also It’s day and night compared to this Noir Hybrid.
 Much more natural, much better clarity, details and speed attacks. Stunning vocals, bass is perfect, etc.
 Everything in the frequency is much better. You can clearly hear the difference between a Noir Hybrid and the stock cable.
 My HD800 sounds like a brand new with this cable now.
  
 This Furutech is really something, the ViaBlue looks like a toy compared to. Built like a tank, looks very robust and solid with time. Very heavy. I really like it.
  
 Cable is I confirm very flexible, and even if it’s huge, it stays very comfortable.
  
 Thank you for everything Matthew, advices, availability, price and fast shipping.
 Best audio cable company you can have.
  
 Will order another cable with pleasure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Loves Forza!
  
 Cheers’


----------



## Gosod

subwoof3r said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Received freshly my Noir Hybrid HPC for my HD800, with Furutech 6.3mm jack.
> 
> ...


 
I remember the copper cable, I want to ask about another, I hope we will agree on a price!


----------



## subwoof3r

Just wanted to share you a little pic of my "precious" for long years to come.. even Mario company was here to celebrate


----------



## Middy

The Forza -Mario St Valentines day massacre.

Killing it...

Nice mouse matt 

Good luck
Dave


----------



## jellofund

findingnewsound said:


> First and foremost .... it looks *gorgeous**!*


 
  
 Agreed. It really is a beautiful looking cable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 The colour is much nicer than the stock pics on Forza's website. I'm guessing you opted for the 'semi-transparent black' insulation?
  
 Cheers!


----------



## FindingNewSound

Yes the insulation is black. Killer look 
  
 To all, I've put on sale my lovely Claire HPC MK2 for MrSpeakers. Go grab this beauty quick!


----------



## Gosod

subwoof3r said:


> Just wanted to share you a little pic of my "precious" for long years to come.. even Mario company was here to celebrate


 
you walk on the street with this cable? it is soft?


----------



## subwoof3r

gosod said:


> you walk on the street with this cable? it is soft?


 
   
It is very soft and flexible, very hand friendly and comfortable (much more than I thought on the general pics of this cable), but the only cons to me is that it is a big cable (and the CNC is big also), so I think it has been more designed for home use only.

 About walking in the street, I would more recommand the claire HPC mk2, that I really enjoyed before getting the noir hybrid hpc.


----------



## subwoof3r

_*double post bug*_


----------



## Gosod

subwoof3r said:


> _*double post bug*_


 
bad mistake! you're grounded!


----------



## amigastar

Just got the Color HPC for my Hifiman HE-500. looks and feels and sounds really great. The Price was also ok.
 Finally i can enjoy my HE-500 again.


----------



## chris.d.m.

bearmonster said:


> I have received my Noir Hybrid HPC for my Oppo pm 3 quite a while ago and having been comparing between the stock cable & with the noir.
> 
> At first it was quite difficult to tell the difference but going through my music and some couple of days later, the bass is more detailed, having a slight more impact & with the treble just extending just a bit more compared to the stock cable. Vocals i found to be slightly a bit better on the stock cable, female & male vocals just have more air to them compared to the Noir which has less air with male vocals but manages to have some air to the female vocals.
> 
> The thing i noticed with the Noir cable is that they have a much bigger bass body that hits slightly harder which in turns can take away from the vocals of the oppo pm 3, with the stock cable the bass is not really dominate which allows you to listen to the vocals which i prefer because of the added air to them.


 
  
 Having just got the Pm-3 (&Ha-2 amp) I was really considering the Forza Clair but the cost is a stretch for me.
 So, I'm kinda glad to read your comment.   Maybe I should reconsider.
 A tighter low end/bass response is an appealing idea though. Hmm.


----------



## notfitforpublic

Can anyone in Canada comment on travel time with regular shipping? Im coming up on 3 weeks with no updates on the Polish site since leaving and no tracking from Canada Post yet.


----------



## mw7485

notfitforpublic said:


> Can anyone in Canada comment on travel time with regular shipping? Im coming up on 3 weeks with no updates on the Polish site since leaving and no tracking from Canada Post yet.


 

 I'm not in Canada, but I do now that Canadian inbound customs can be very, very slow. Perhaps its held up there....


----------



## sludgeogre

notfitforpublic said:


> Can anyone in Canada comment on travel time with regular shipping? Im coming up on 3 weeks with no updates on the Polish site since leaving and no tracking from Canada Post yet.


 
 I'm in Oregon and it took at least 3 weeks to get to me, I think the last one was a little over 4 weeks, so yeah it depends on customs mostly.
  
 Also you never get updates from the Polish tracking service after it leaves Poland. You'd have to spring for Fed Ex shipping or something like that to get door to door tracking.


----------



## notfitforpublic

Appreciate all the info folks. I'll try to be patient. Not very often I order things from over seas so I wasn't quite sure. Thanks again!


----------



## Gosod

notfitforpublic said:


> Appreciate all the info folks. I'll try to be patient. Not very often I order things from over seas so I wasn't quite sure. Thanks again!


 
buy copper cable is the best!


----------



## cobhc2013

Has anybody bought any cables with the 3.5mm right angle Switchcraft plug? I'd like to know what the dimensions of the plug are as I have a case on my phone that might make the fit a little difficult.


----------



## jagu

cobhc2013 said:


> Has anybody bought any cables with the 3.5mm right angle Switchcraft plug? I'd like to know what the dimensions of the plug are as I have a case on my phone that might make the fit a little difficult.




I have the hybrid series IEM with L shaped Switchcraft plug the for my JH13fq. I have a Nexus 6P and if I use the case with a small/normal hole the plug won't fit. I also have a case with a more open design where the plug fits. I often use my IFi micro iDSD with the Nexus and the L shaped plug makes it's a smoother setup for mobile use.


----------



## Gosod

cobhc2013 said:


> Has anybody bought any cables with the 3.5mm right angle Switchcraft plug? I'd like to know what the dimensions of the plug are as I have a case on my phone that might make the fit a little difficult.


 
ask this question on the website! forza


----------



## Antihippy

Got my mmcx copper series cable in, and i just want to say that i love it. I'm not a big believer in using cables to tune the sound, so I'll leave that be. Great ergonomics though. Cable sleeve has a really lovely soft, supple feel, it's the right thickness, and i love the look of bare copper. Theres 0 microphonics, and i love the right angle mmcx plugs. Customer service has been great too.

Would definitely do business again when i get my new noble ciems.


----------



## rothkowitz

I got round to doing an a-b comparison of Claire Hybrid (copper and silver) with the LCD-2 stock cable. Just no contest. The stock cable sounds muffled and for want of a better word, a bit 'rickety'. The Forza gives a far more solid feel overall with tighter, deeper bass and a more agreeable, more extended treble .
 The difference in sound quality isn't night and dayand I possibly wouldn't have liked it if it was. But it's certainly there and though subtle at first, it pans out to be substantial.
 Forza Forza!


----------



## Gosod

rothkowitz said:


> I got round to doing an a-b comparison of Claire Hybrid (copper and silver) with the LCD-2 stock cable. Just no contest. The stock cable sounds muffled and for want of a better word, a bit 'rickety'. The Forza gives a far more solid feel overall with tighter, deeper bass and a more agreeable, more extended treble .
> The difference in sound quality isn't night and dayand I possibly wouldn't have liked it if it was. But it's certainly there and though subtle at first, it pans out to be substantial.
> Forza Forza!


 
which cable you think is the best? (I don't quite understand).


----------



## rothkowitz

Forza-of course!


----------



## crossfire

i am curious if the pyre cables are only emails or will they be up on the website? been looking for a short black custom cable for my fitears and it gives me an excuse to order another usb cable as the one i ordered was short (my fault on that).


----------



## Gosod

crossfire said:


> i am curious if the pyre cables are only emails or will they be up on the website? been looking for a short black custom cable for my fitears and it gives me an excuse to order another usb cable as the one i ordered was short (my fault on that).


 
think before ordering, the length matters if you decided to save some days on the extra 5 cm this is your problem and not the manufacturer!


----------



## crossfire

gosod said:


> think before ordering, the length matters if you decided to save some days on the extra 5 cm this is your problem and not the manufacturer!


 
  
 uh? i measured wrong that's all. i even said it was my fault.


----------



## Csokis

Arriving at the cable for my HiFiMAN HE400S! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 In just 4 work days! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks Matt!


----------



## adambrozda

Looking good, sounding great! -


----------



## Ancipital

I think we all know by now how charmless, stiff and ill-behaved the stock Hifiman cables can be.
  
 I took the plunge and treated myself to a Copper Series cable, to make using my HE400i a more pleasant experience. The process was completely painless. Matt at Forza is very friendly and helpful; he responds _quickly_. He seems determined to make sure that you end up with something that actually suits you. Orders generally ship in under a week, and are nicely packed in very green packing material.
  
 The cable itself is beautiful. It's not microphonic at all, and is pliable yet sturdy. The translucent black insulation is stylish, and connectors look smart and robust. If it's possible to have understated decadence, then that's how I'd describe it. A practical and luxurious bit of work. Everyone secretly loves a bit of bling, right?
  
 I couldn't be happier with the experience. I wouldn't hesitate to use them again, great stuff.


----------



## Vigrith

I remember we spoke about cables prior when you started a thread about them a couple months ago - glad you went with Matt, he's very professional and does great work. He's very pleasant to talk too casually as well, the black insulation looks great!
  
 Hope you're happy with the cable!


----------



## Ancipital

vigrith said:


> I remember we spoke about cables prior when you started a thread about them a couple months ago - glad you went with Matt, he's very professional and does great work. He's very pleasant to talk too casually as well, the black insulation looks great!
> 
> Hope you're happy with the cable!


 
  
 We did, it was a useful discussion. I'm a bit obsessive about honest feedback, good or bad, but I think he works hard to earn his good reputation. The cable is lovely, too- very steampunk chic


----------



## plsvn

Beoplay H6 cable just delivered
  

  
 thank you Matt


----------



## Kenyze

One word: Sublime. Feels great, Looks great and it doesn't cost an arm and a leg


----------



## cedstrom

I was looking forward to try one of Forza's cables, as the feedback in this thread has been very positive. The pictures looks great, too.

But for some reason Matt has stopped answering my emails, and I was one step away from purchasing one (two actually) of his great looking cables - too bad.

Oh well, my wallet is €170 thicker! 

Wish you other Head-Fi'ers better luck!


----------



## sludgeogre

cedstrom said:


> I was looking forward to try one of Forza's cables, as the feedback in this thread has been very positive. The pictures looks great, too.
> 
> But for some reason Matt has stopped answering my emails, and I was one step away from purchasing one (two actually) of his great looking cables - too bad.
> 
> ...




Sometimes emails get stuck for a couple days in nowhere land, and once his emails started going to my spam folder for no reason. It may just be some kind of issue like that, Matt will probably get back to you after reading this. Emailing between Poland and the US isn't always straight forward for some reason.


----------



## cedstrom

sludgeogre said:


> Sometimes emails get stuck for a couple days in nowhere land, and once his emails started going to my spam folder for no reason. It may just be some kind of issue like that, Matt will probably get back to you after reading this. Emailing between Poland and the US isn't always straight forward for some reason.




Yeah, emails are not to be trusted, that's why I tried my backup mail as well, without any luck. Checked my junk mail, too. 

Also tried PM him here on Head-Fi. 

I live in Sweden, so perhaps my correspondence got lost somewhere in the Baltic Sea.


----------



## sludgeogre

cedstrom said:


> Yeah, emails are not to be trusted, that's why I tried my backup mail as well, without any luck. Checked my junk mail, too.
> 
> Also tried PM him here on Head-Fi.
> 
> I live in Sweden, so perhaps my correspondence got lost somewhere in the Baltic Sea.




Darn, looks like you have the bases covered. Hopefully he returns soon.


----------



## cedstrom

sludgeogre said:


> Darn, looks like you have the bases covered. Hopefully he returns soon.


 
 Yeah.. Thanks anyway


----------



## Gosod

plsvn said:


> Beoplay H6 cable just delivered
> 
> 
> 
> thank you Matt


 
this is similar to my old copper cable.


----------



## Ancipital

So, has there been any sign of life? I hope he's OK..


----------



## Matez

Alive and well - just out for short weekend holidays. I will respond all unanswered emails in next few hours


----------



## Ancipital

Hah, great to hear that you're still alive- you probably needed the break too.


----------



## Gosod

matez said:


> Alive and well - just out for short weekend holidays. I will respond all unanswered emails in next few hours


 
I plan to order you copper cable.


----------



## Xamdou

Anyone tried Claire Hybrid HPC on HD700? Any impression?


----------



## proedros

which ciem cable would pair best with a JH13 (older, non freq-phase model) ?


----------



## Gosod

proedros said:


> which ciem cable would pair best with a JH13 (older, non freq-phase model) ?


 
take a copper cable. hybrid I liked less than copper.


----------



## endofdays

A quick review regarding the Color Series:
  
 Just recieved my order 
  
*Color Series HPC - Color : Green, Headphones : Hifiman HE series, Length : 2 m, Termination : Neutrik 3,5mm jack*
  
Super quick delivery! Ordered on thursday, got it on monday (Poland -> Austria). The communication was good (quick response regarding my order, needed to change the connections since i got the HE-400i which use 2mm jacks). The cable sounds great and it's very smooth and flexible (I hated the original Hifiman cable... Too stiff and only 1,25 long).
  
I hope it will last long. For now: Thumbs up! Would order again 
  
Edit: I sadly can't upload any pictures (new profile )


----------



## Cenacheros

Does anyone have any idea wether the copper or hybrid would be best suited to Senn. IE80s?


----------



## cedstrom

Claire Copper vs Noir Copper? 

Plan to upgrade my cable for my LCD-2, but I am not sure if I should get Claire or Noir. Really like the nylon, but I cannot motivate the price difference from non nylon. I do not believe in any significant sound difference from changing cables, so it is purely estetic and feeling of the cable itself. 

Claire seems a bit thin?


----------



## sludgeogre

cedstrom said:


> Claire Copper vs Noir Copper?
> 
> Plan to upgrade my cable for my LCD-2, but I am not sure if I should get Claire or Noir. Really like the nylon, but I cannot motivate the price difference from non nylon. I do not believe in any significant sound difference from changing cables, so it is purely estetic and feeling of the cable itself.
> 
> Claire seems a bit thin?


 
 The sound differences aren't going to be that huge from what I've seen. I think the Noir is worth it because of how awesome it looks and feels and how indestructible it is. The Claire looks great and is not as big so I could see people liking that for smaller and more portable headphones. Claire isn't thin really, it's thick enough to be very durable and is made of high quality components, so you don't need to worry.
  
 If you like the Claire I say go for it and save some money.


----------



## cedstrom

sludgeogre said:


> The sound differences aren't going to be that huge from what I've seen. I think the Noir is worth it because of how awesome it looks and feels and how indestructible it is. The Claire looks great and is not as big so I could see people liking that for smaller and more portable headphones. Claire isn't thin really, it's thick enough to be very durable and is made of high quality components, so you don't need to worry.
> 
> If you like the Claire I say go for it and save some money.


 
  
 Really hard choice... But the Noir looks so bulky and "indestructible", as you said, which I really like.
  
 I really love my LCD-2, best purchase I have done probably, so I think I will treat them with a Noir cable.


----------



## Ancipital

Another lovely cable- this one is a Claire MK2 balanced cable:
  

  
 Very nice-looking and sturdy, not microphonic and generally easy to live with. Another fast turnaround on the order, too. I have had consistently great experiences dealing with Forza, couldn't be happier with their products or service- and as a grumpy sod, I rarely say that.


----------



## Gosod

ancipital said:


> Another lovely cable- this one is a Claire MK2 balanced cable:
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice-looking and sturdy, not microphonic and generally easy to live with. Another fast turnaround on the order, too. I have had consistently great experiences dealing with Forza, couldn't be happier with their products or service- and as a grumpy sod, I rarely say that.


 
Another masterpiece from Matez, what you noticed and what has been added in the headphones? after replacing the cable.


----------



## Ancipital

gosod said:


> Another masterpiece from Matez, what you noticed and what has been added in the headphones? after replacing the cable.


 
  
 Well, going balanced on my HE400i certainly adds soundstage and improves instrument separation and detail over unbalanced, on a proper amp. I'm not really much of a believer in cables colouring sound unless there's something _really_ wrong with the cable, though, so don't expect me to say silly things about cable burn-in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 The standard Hifiman unbalanced cables are stiff, awkward and microphonic, so it's a no-brainer that I would replace them with something less ugly and awkward. I have a direct replacement unbalanced to 3.5mm as well as a balanced cable from Forza for these headphones, and they're much nicer to live with. Comparing balanced and unbalanced is certainly noticeable, though.
  
 They're beautiful and well-behaved cables, and I can't say enough nice things about how quick and friendly the service was. The headphones have never looked, felt or sounded better. It's always a bit of a treat to get Forza to build you a cable


----------



## Gosod

ancipital said:


> Well, going balanced on my HE400i certainly adds soundstage and improves instrument separation and detail over unbalanced, on a proper amp. I'm not really much of a believer in cables colouring sound unless there's something _really_ wrong with the cable, though, so don't expect me to say silly things about cable burn-in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I can't decide which cable to order from my friend Matez.
or again buy the copper cable.


----------



## Ancipital

gosod said:


> I can't decide which cable to order from my friend Matez.
> or again buy the copper cable.


 
  
 Well, if you had the Copper Series before, the Claire mk2 is similar, only moreso.. and the braiding is a thing of beauty.. Can't go far wrong with high-quality copper, really.


----------



## proedros

just had my whiplash hybrid cable reterminated by Matt (ZX2 trrs)
  
 very happy with the price, the very quick  turnaround (3 days to fix and 3 more days for it to arrive) and the work , and i am getting ready to send him a 2nd(cheaper) hybrid cable for trrs termination 
  
 thanx Matt


----------



## Gosod

proedros said:


> just had my whiplash hybrid cable reterminated by Matt (ZX2 trrs)
> 
> very happy with the price, the very quick  turnaround (3 days to fix and 3 more days for it to arrive) and the work , and i am getting ready to send him a 2nd(cheaper) hybrid cable for trrs termination
> 
> thanx Matt


 
you use it on a Sony Z2? 
Can you show in the picture?


----------



## proedros

gosod said:


> you use it on a Sony Z2?
> Can you show in the picture?


 
  
 yes it's for sony zx2 , the trrs retermination

 i have a crappy cellphone so no pics, but he did a great job - in fact i just sent him one more hybrid cable of mine to do the same (zx2 trrs) retermination


----------



## Gosod

proedros said:


> yes it's for sony zx2 , the trrs retermination
> 
> i have a crappy cellphone so no pics, but he did a great job - in fact i just sent him one more hybrid cable of mine to do the same (zx2 trrs) retermination


 
it doesn't matter. 
most importantly - you're happy.
if zx2 sounded a bit louder.
I would think about buying it.


----------



## silvahr

Hello,

I'm interested in a FAW cable to my Hifiman HE400S.
I'm thinking in the Claire HPC Mk2.
The headphones will be used essencialy with my DAP Pioneer XDP-100R wich has a top bumper that i don´t want to remove.
Because of that, can someone please tell me which is the máx outer diameter of the Viablue 3.5mm jack?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Gosod

silvahr said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm interested in a FAW cable to my Hifiman HE400S.
> I'm thinking in the Claire HPC Mk2.
> ...


 
better ask this question to the manufacturer on the website.


----------



## Subhakar

rowethren said:


> Sounds amazing with the Lyr 2 (going to get some Lissts soon as well to experiment), the sound stage is way bigger than any other closed headphones I have tried before and will be even bigger when I get my Bifrost upgraded to multibit once it's available in the UK. The FR to my ears is mostly flat but with a bit of peak at the sub bass end and high/mid treble.
> 
> In the background is a Hifiman HE400I with another Noir HPC but tbh the DT1770 sounds better in almost every way so I haven't used them for a while (the HE400I have a very small sound stage considering they are open back and the FR is just a bit too flat and analytical for me to relax listening to them even with a tube amp).


 

 Hi,
  
 I am considering an upgrade cable for my DT 1770.
 I like the Forza one you are using but it seems a bit expensive to my budget.
 Could you look at 3 other options I have here and suggest one:
  
 1.AliExpress 
*$55*
  
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/1-5m-5ft-L-type-plug-6core-4N-OCC-Silver-plated-Headphone-Cable-Upgrade-Cable-for/900546_2038486076.html
  
 Because it looks too promising...6core-4N-OCC-Silver-plated...
  
 2.Furutech *"ADL iHP-35XII"* 
*$100*
  
 3. *Nocturnal Audio Hydra V2 *
*$150*
http://store.treoo.com/nocturnal-audio-hydra-v2-4-conductor-silver-copper-hybrid-custom-cable.html#


----------



## Gosod

subhakar said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am considering an upgrade cable for my DT 1770.
> I like the Forza one you are using but it seems a bit expensive to my budget.
> ...


 
  
 3. *Nocturnal Audio Hydra V2*
*$150*
http://store.treoo.com/nocturnal-audio-hydra-v2-4-conductor-silver-copper-hybrid-custom-cable.html#


----------



## Rowethren

subhakar said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am considering an upgrade cable for my DT 1770.
> I like the Forza one you are using but it seems a bit expensive to my budget.
> ...


 
  
 Well the first link doesn't work for me, the second one I can't find but the third one looks okay. To be honest it is hard to really say if a cable is good by looking at a picture and I would personally still go for the Noir HPC as I know what quality they are YMMV though. Sorry for the not very helpful answer but I don't think I can really say anything more about cables I have no idea about


----------



## Gosod

rowethren said:


> Well the first link doesn't work for me, the second one I can't find but the third one looks okay. To be honest it is hard to really say if a cable is good by looking at a picture and I would personally still go for the Noir HPC as I know what quality they are YMMV though. Sorry for the not very helpful answer but I don't think I can really say anything more about cables I have no idea about


 
the person must first listen and then make a decision.
everyone can give advice, but hear and love everyone.


----------



## Subhakar

Could this be a decent enough risk at $55?
 https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/1-5m-5ft-L-type-plug-6core-4N-OCC-Silver-plated-Headphone-Cable-Upgrade-Cable-for/900546_2038486076.html


----------



## MikeyFresh

subhakar said:


> Could this be a decent enough risk at $55?
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/1-5m-5ft-L-type-plug-6core-4N-OCC-Silver-plated-Headphone-Cable-Upgrade-Cable-for/900546_2038486076.html


 

 Who knows?
  
 It's off-topic for a Forza Audio Works thread.


----------



## silvahr

csokis said:


> Arriving at the cable for my HiFiMAN HE400S!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Nice cable you have there!
 Regarding SQ, do you detect diferences between this one and the stock cable?


----------



## Csokis

silvahr said:


> Nice cable you have there!
> Regarding SQ, do you detect diferences between this one and the stock cable?


 
  
 Yes! Much better for me.  The new cable is flexible and very light. The sounds is better bass, fuller mids and slightly subdued highs.


----------



## silvahr

csokis said:


> Yes! Much better for me.  The new cable is flexible and very light. The sounds is better bass, fuller mids and slightly subdued highs.


 
  
 Thank you for the feedback. I think i'm in FAW...


----------



## notfitforpublic

csokis said:


> Yes! Much better for me.  The new cable is flexible and very light. The sounds is better bass, fuller mids and slightly subdued highs.


 

 Though the changes were slight, VERY slight, I found the same for my HD600's with the Claire. Cable is a thing of beauty, light, sturdy, and far better than the stock and Mogami cable I had previously.


----------



## flipper203

I have a FAW Pyre 2.5 ttrs symetric cable for AK and I want to use it on a hifiman, which has a 3.5 balanced plug. Where can I find an adaptator, if it exists?
 Which FAW cable would you recommend for the Oriolus and the 64 Audio A6 iem ?


----------



## Gosod

subhakar said:


> Could this be a decent enough risk at $55?
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/1-5m-5ft-L-type-plug-6core-4N-OCC-Silver-plated-Headphone-Cable-Upgrade-Cable-for/900546_2038486076.html


 
better use the cable from Matez.


----------



## TheDecline01

Ordered an RCA to jack 3.5 cable, as usual, nice and clean (and simple) package, sturdy cable, that's all I needed.


----------



## MikeyFresh

subhakar said:


> Could this be a decent enough risk at $55?
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/1-5m-5ft-L-type-plug-6core-4N-OCC-Silver-plated-Headphone-Cable-Upgrade-Cable-for/900546_2038486076.html


 
  
 Quote:


gosod said:


> better use the cable from Matez.


 
  
 Exactly, with the FAW cables there is no risk.
  
 Extremely high quality in general, let alone for the asking price.


----------



## Ancipital

mikeyfresh said:


> Exactly, with the FAW cables there is no risk.
> 
> Extremely high quality in general, let alone for the asking price.


 
  
 The pre/after-sales service is sufficiently great that it justifies the asking price too. You _will _get a cable that suits you, if you talk to him.


----------



## djevoultion

I'm thinking of buying a FAW Clair HPC Mk2 cable or the hybrid cable for my LCD2.2 pre fazor. I'd be grateful for some input from other owners. Leaning toward the Claire MK2 at the moment.


----------



## sludgeogre

djevoultion said:


> I'm thinking of buying a FAW Clair HPC Mk2 cable or the hybrid cable for my LCD2.2 pre fazor. I'd be grateful for some input from other owners. Leaning toward the Claire MK2 at the moment.


 
 Hybrid will slightly lighten and tighten the bass. Since most people get into the LCD-2 for crazy bass, especially the pre-fazor, I would get the normal one and not the hybrid. I own the hybrid, but I listen to mostly death metal and I prefer tighter bass. Also my LCD-2 are the Fazor vesion.


----------



## Gosod

mikeyfresh said:


> Exactly, with the FAW cables there is no risk.
> 
> Extremely high quality in general, let alone for the asking price.


 
that's what I want to say.
cable from Forza Audio. have 2 years warranty.
I long ago stopped buying cables from Chinese manufacturers, with them the eternal problem.


----------



## amigastar

Love my Color Series HPC, improved my sound pretty nice, it became smoother, fuller and more musical.


----------



## Gosod

amigastar said:


> Love my Color Series HPC, improved my sound pretty nice, it became smoother, fuller and more musical.


 
we believe.
many of us adhere to identical views.


----------



## amigastar

gosod said:


> we believe.
> many of us adhere to identical views.


 
 So you're saying you've made the same observations?


----------



## djevoultion

sludgeogre said:


> Hybrid will slightly lighten and tighten the bass. Since most people get into the LCD-2 for crazy bass, especially the pre-fazor, I would get the normal one and not the hybrid. I own the hybrid, but I listen to mostly death metal and I prefer tighter bass. Also my LCD-2 are the Fazor vesion.


 
  
 Thanks mate. I'll go for the Claire HPC MK2. Definitely don't want to tighten and lighten the bass of the LCD2. Cheers.


----------



## cedstrom

Really pleased with my Copper IEM MK2 cable, looks and feels like a high quality cable should. It is satisfying to handle the cable, as it is really sturdy for its thinkness. The L-connectors are excellent, much much easier to use my IEM's around the ear now. However, there is a small amount of microphonics if I let the cable hang free while running. I have solved it by securing it to my shirt.

Waiting for my next cable form Forza, which is a USB-C to USB-A OTG cable for my Android, to use with my Dragonfly Red. 

I am also thinking about buying the Noir cable for my LCD-2, but that will leave a big hole in my wallet (student).


----------



## Rowethren

I didnt know he could do USB C! I really want a USB C to micro usb cable!


----------



## cedstrom

rowethren said:


> I didnt know he could do USB C! I really want a USB C to micro usb cable!




Well, I guess he will update the product page with a Mk2 cable in a couple of weeks. He does not have the components yet, I have waited a few weeks for my cable.


----------



## Rowethren

cedstrom said:


> Well, I guess he will update the product page with a Mk2 cable in a couple of weeks. He does not have the components yet, I have waited a few weeks for my cable.




Good to know, hopefully he will do it in silver as well so it matches my other cables


----------



## Gosod

cedstrom said:


> Really pleased with my Copper IEM MK2 cable, looks and feels like a high quality cable should. It is satisfying to handle the cable, as it is really sturdy for its thinkness. The L-connectors are excellent, much much easier to use my IEM's around the ear now. However, there is a small amount of microphonics if I let the cable hang free while running. I have solved it by securing it to my shirt.
> 
> Waiting for my next cable form Forza, which is a USB-C to USB-A OTG cable for my Android, to use with my Dragonfly Red.
> 
> I am also thinking about buying the Noir cable for my LCD-2, but that will leave a big hole in my wallet (student).


 
it can be soft, it should builo to say Matez.


----------



## blance44

Is anyone else having difficulties getting replies from forza audioworks? I've PM'd Matez and sent them several emails over the past couple of weeks with no answer. Are they still making cables or what's the deal?


----------



## cedstrom

blance44 said:


> Is anyone else having difficulties getting replies from forza audioworks? I've PM'd Matez and sent them several emails over the past couple of weeks with no answer. Are they still making cables or what's the deal?




He quite busy I guess, but I heard from him yesterday and the day before that, via mail. Sure you got the wrong mail and have checked your junk mail?


----------



## flipper203

I just emailed him on saturday and get answer monday. I did exchange some mails with him. He may be busy but he is always answering quickly !


----------



## Big Kev

It took about a week for an answer to my email, so I guess he is pretty busy mate.


----------



## proedros

matt was on vacations , he went to iran
  
 he should be back on normal and running from this week


----------



## Gosod

blance44 said:


> Is anyone else having difficulties getting replies from forza audioworks? I've PM'd Matez and sent them several emails over the past couple of weeks with no answer. Are they still making cables or what's the deal?


 
have patience, he's probably loaded.


----------



## Xamdou

proedros said:


> he went to iran


 
 I read it as "he ran to iran" for some reason. I was like, oh lord what????
  
 Stupid brain of mine.


----------



## Gosod

xamdou said:


> I read it as "he ran to iran" for some reason. I was like, oh lord what????
> 
> Stupid brain of mine.


 
Why would he run in there?
from where this information?
I think he's busy with other customers.


----------



## proedros

gosod said:


> Why would he run in there?
> from where this information?
> I think he's busy with other customers.


 
  
 read carefully what i wrote guys
  
 he was* on vacations*


----------



## Gosod

proedros said:


> read carefully what i wrote guys
> 
> he was* on vacations*


 
I have read carefully.
you asked a question, from where do you know that he's on vacation?
you're his Secretary?


----------



## proedros

gosod said:


> I have read carefully.
> you asked a question, from where do you know that he's on vacation?
> you're his Secretary?


 
  
 i am one of his customers actually
  
 he told me so himself on an email last week, while we were discussing about  a cable i sent to him to make it zx2 trrs 
  
 he said that he would be on vacations
  
 cheers


----------



## Gosod

proedros said:


> i am one of his customers actually
> 
> he told me so himself on an email last week, while we were discussing about  a cable i sent to him to make it zx2 trrs
> 
> ...


 
I understand.
I just want to order from him a copper cable MMCX.


----------



## silvahr

Hi everyone,
  
 Matt and FAW team made another happy customer.
 My new transparent Claire HPC Mk2 cable with 1.50m lenght for an Hifiman HE400S and a ViaBlue 3.5mm jack has arrived.
 I began talking with Matt about the cable on October 12, made the payment on October 18 and the cable arrived to Portugal yesterday October 26 (Polish Post).
 Awesome service from FAW.
 And the quality of the cable is outstanding. Much much better than the stock cable.
 Not enough time to get conclusions about the SQ.
 FAW earned another customer for sure!
  
 Cheers


----------



## Gosod

he makes quality cable and affordable prices.


----------



## 13713

gosod said:


> [COLOR=111111]he makes quality cable and affordable prices.[/COLOR]




And he talks to you. I was hesitant with the order process as it was radio silence. But as soon as I sent an email it was immediate response a day communication. Amazing cables and company.


----------



## Gosod

13713 said:


> And he talks to you. I was hesitant with the order process as it was radio silence. But as soon as I sent an email it was immediate response a day communication. Amazing cables and company.


 
support, cable awesome.


----------



## proedros

just got my FAW hybrid cable from Matt 
  
 i need to some listening with it and shall compare it with the other hybrid cable i have (which costs 3-4 times more than the af one)
  
 so far i like how it pairs with my NT6 and it is very light and easy to wear (the 8-braid whiplash i have is much heavier)

 great job by Matt , i had it sent to him for zx2 trrs retermination , so if you reside in EU and want some cables reterminated i suggest you give him some love
  
 cheers


----------



## rayt

Similar, the postage is fast (the shipping cost is really cheap), payment on 18 Oct and my Copper Series MKII IEM arrived HK on 29 Oct.  The built is very good and the cable near the earphone was bent inward a bit and this make the wearing with ease. The cable sit very comfortably on the ear.
 Only one regret is that I should order 3.5mm instead 2.5mm balance. The AK240 socket seems a bit loose inside, I sometimes lost signal on the right side of earphone and need to turn to 2.5mm socket a bit to tune back the sound.
 Previously saw some thread that AK's 2.5mm socket have this issue, just wondering if this is really new and unfortunately looks true for mine.
 May be will order another 3.5mm cable and try the hybrid series.


----------



## Wailing Fungus

Just got my Noir MK2 back from Matt - had it re-terminated to fit a pair of Focal Elears (previously a pair of Sennheiser HD700s). Only took 2 weeks from sending it back to receiving it today. Much better than the stock behemoth cable supplied by Focal.


----------



## mattw30

I have ordered a mojo cable but cant get a response as to if it has been sent. I hope all is ok but it would be nice to get an update from forza.


----------



## blance44

mattw30 said:


> I have ordered a mojo cable but cant get a response as to if it has been sent. I hope all is ok but it would be nice to get an update from forza.


 
 I'm still waiting on a response to order a cable I had some questions on. I'm not surprised you haven't heard anything yet. Their communication is atrocious.


----------



## Matez

If any of you guys is still missing the response to previous emails, let me just know. We had some extremely busy week with preparations to Polish Audio-Video exhibition, hence the delayed responses. Sorry for that!


----------



## notfitforpublic

For MMCX connectors for the iBasso IT03 on a Copper Series IEM Mk2 cable, which section do I choose under IEM for connectors?

I'm guessing Westone? but just want to make sure. Anyone have a Foza cable for the IT03 willing to comment?
  
-Note- email already sent to Forza, just thought I'd ask here as well


----------



## Rowethren

notfitforpublic said:


> For MMCX connectors for the iBasso IT03 on a Copper Series IEM Mk2 cable, which section do I choose under IEM for connectors?
> 
> I'm guessing Westone? but just want to make sure. Anyone have a Foza cable for the IT03 willing to comment?
> 
> -Note- email already sent to Forza, just thought I'd ask here as well


 
  
 I know the Westone socket is different to the Shure one but not sure about the iBasso sockets. They might both be MMCX but some manufacturers use different insertion depths. For example my stock Westone cables are more recessed than the one on Shure so the cable won't clip onto the Shure plugs. I am sure if you specify what headphones they are for in the description he will sort you out okay though.


----------



## Ancipital

rowethren said:


> I am sure if you specify what headphones they are for in the description he will sort you out okay though.


 
  
 This last bit is the most useful advice- when commissioning a cable from a nice boutique cable manufacturer, don't be shy to mention which headphones they're for- they will often know about oddities of fit, where they need a slimmer plug etc.. Make it really clear which headphone you need it for, and you're more likely to get a cable that works.


----------



## notfitforpublic

Oh i won't be ordering till I here back from them regardless. Hopefully that happens in his usual timely manner.


----------



## Matez

iBasso IT03 connectors are basically the same as in Shure SE series


----------



## Ancipital

Oi, @Matez - you still owe me one of your nice cable bags.. you were going to send it a week or two ago..


----------



## Matez

Will do it tomorrow


----------



## notfitforpublic

matez said:


> iBasso IT03 connectors are basically the same as in Shure SE series


 

 Ah excellent. Thanks Matez. You'll see an order from me soon.


----------



## flipper203

What is the difference between the pyre and the hybrid iem cable?


----------



## Matez

I am afraid I cannot answer your question here due to MOT rules, but ill be happy to do so through email


----------



## mattw30

Just got my apple cck replacement cable from Forza this morning and I am please to say it works with my Ipod ios 10.1. I went for the Silver/copper hybrid, it was expensive but judging by what I am hearing it is really worth it. Improved clarity and dynamics, crystal clear bass and a much improved wider soundstage. Oh and it looks nice too! I would add this to the list of ios cables to use with Chord without hesitation. A great cable for those wanting to get the best out of the Mojo.


----------



## Gosod

wailing fungus said:


> Just got my Noir MK2 back from Matt - had it re-terminated to fit a pair of Focal Elears (previously a pair of Sennheiser HD700s). Only took 2 weeks from sending it back to receiving it today. Much better than the stock behemoth cable supplied by Focal.
> 
> .


 
another masterpiece from, Matez.


----------



## Matez

gosod said:


> another masterpiece from, Matez.


 
 Whoa, that's a nice stack! Lovely, simply lovely!


----------



## Gosod

matez said:


> Whoa, that's a nice stack! Lovely, simply lovely!


 
I wasn't listening, I just had enough of my copper from your previous version.
.


----------



## panplan

Is it really possible to exchange cck with FAW version? I also have Mojo so I would love to get rid of this white piece of crap.


----------



## mattw30

Yes, the forza cable has a cck chip in it. After 3 days however i now have cycle the power on my ipod to get the mojo to be recognized which is a bit of a pain. It didnt do that to start with so it would be nice to know why. There is a big improvement is sound quality which is worth the bit of hassle. Nothing is perfect I guess.


----------



## Ancipital

mattw30 said:


> Yes, the forza cable has a cck chip in it. After 3 days however i now have cycle the power on my ipod to get the mojo to be recognized which is a bit of a pain. It didnt do that to start with so it would be nice to know why. There is a big improvement is sound quality which is worth the bit of hassle. Nothing is perfect I guess.


 
  
 Recent iOS versions have been a bit flaky with the DRM chip in the CCK- my iPad pro sometimes doesn't get along with my Lightning CCK, all completely unmodified.


----------



## Gosod

how long Forza Audio produces cable?


----------



## 13713

gosod said:


> [COLOR=111111]how long Forza Audio produces cable?[/COLOR]




You should email Forza directly as they will work with what you are looking for.


----------



## Matez

gosod said:


> how long Forza Audio produces cable?


 
 Forza AudioWorks is on the market officially since early 2012. But before going fully operational and establishing proper company, Matt was into DIY for a bit more than five years. In summery, he's been into cables for a decade, +/- several months.


----------



## robi20064

Hey Matt,
  
 Are we possibly going to have some Black Friday love from Forza this year?


----------



## Matez

robi20064 said:


> Hey Matt,
> 
> Are we possibly going to have some Black Friday love from Forza this year?


 
 YES.


----------



## Gosod

matez said:


> Forza AudioWorks is on the market officially since early 2012. But before going fully operational and establishing proper company, Matt was into DIY for a bit more than five years. In summery, he's been into cables for a decade, +/- several months.


 
you also can produce cable according to the customer?


----------



## Matez

gosod said:


> you also can produce cable according to the customer?


 
 We do lots of custom work, though it depends on customer's needs. Can you be more specific?


----------



## Ancipital

matez said:


> Will do it tomorrow


 
  
 ..still no sign of it.


----------



## Matez

ancipital said:


> ..still no sign of it.


 
 It's on its way, it's been sent via regular post, it might take a while. Please check your mail, it should be there rather soon.


----------



## Ancipital

matez said:


> It's on its way, it's been sent via regular post, it might take a while. Please check your mail, it should be there rather soon.


 
  
 Thanks!


----------



## ltanasom

Is the black friday sale on for now?


----------



## Matez

ltanasom said:


> Is the black friday sale on for now?


 
 It has probably ended by now, yet the best way to find out is to place an order and see what is product's total price.


----------



## ltanasom

It still shows black friday discount on the 1st page of your web but when i tried to place order, it did not show discount. it probably ends or do i need to put promo code?


----------



## Matez

ltanasom said:


> It still shows black friday discount on the 1st page of your web but when i tried to place order, it did not show discount. it probably ends or do i need to put promo code?


 
 Please use the promo code and see what will happen. If it doesn't work, the promo has ended.


----------



## ltanasom

what is the promo code, Matt?


----------



## Bambule

I'm in ordering mode right now. 
Will get an forza for my oppo pm3 with QP1R. 
Matt recommended me the claire hpc mk2, i think I will go with this one. But, The noir hpc mk2 are 30 euro more, not that much, speaking of 120 (claire with viablue) or 150 euro.
So before taking the plunge, wanted to ask about impressions on this two, should I go Claire, Noir? Are there experiences for portable use? Weight differences? Cable noise (important for me)? Is the noir much "bigger"?


----------



## ThomasHK

Received my *Hybrid Series IEM - Cable : Quad hybrid semi-Litz UPOCC Cryo 7N wire *today.
  
MMCX connection to my SE846 is perfect! Good start. Cable feels very well made, supple but strong. The Neutrik 3.5mm right angled connector is built like a tank! Good stuff


----------



## FiJAAS

Hello I have a question, which iem cable would you recommend to use with InEar Stagediver SD-2? I plan to use that with iPod Touch 6G stacked with Chord Mojo. Thanks!


----------



## Gosod

I can recommend you a copper, it is in my opinion better than the hybrid cable!


----------



## FiJAAS

gosod said:


> [COLOR=111111]I can recommend you a copper, it is in my opinion better than the hybrid cable![/COLOR]




And what about FAW Copper Series/Pyre Lightning LOD, UPOCC Hybrid or Copper?


----------



## Gosod

fijaas said:


> And what about FAW Copper Series/Pyre Lightning LOD, UPOCC Hybrid or Copper?


 
again, I would prefer pure copper!


----------



## FiJAAS

gosod said:


> [COLOR=111111]again, I would prefer pure copper![/COLOR]




May I ask why Copper over hybrid?


----------



## Gosod

fijaas said:


> May I ask why Copper over hybrid?


 
because I listened to them both!
preferred copper in the end!


----------



## blance44

gosod said:


> because I listened to them both!
> preferred copper in the end!


 
 What made the copper better?


----------



## qsk78

This is not a question of what is better. Copper and Hybrids sound differently. 

 Copper usually gives more "fat" in the low end. Hybrids sound more analytical (not as silver but close). I personally prefer Hybrid and Silver cables. Don’t like too much bass with the copper.
 And I like Forza Hybrids in particular. I have had 2 in the past and will order one more soon. 
 it also depends on the IEM type. The same cable may impact differnetly diffrent IEMs.


----------



## palchiu

Received mine order @black friday. Quality/Sound/Shipping everything are outstanding!!! Thanks Matt!


----------



## Vlad0

Here are some recently ordered cables from FAW. The quality and attention to details are awesome.
 Also I'm very grateful for consulting white received in order to choose correct cable and configuration.
  
 Keep this momentum FAW, it will be rewarding.


----------



## DJtheAudiophile

palchiu said:


> Received mine order @black friday. Quality/Sound/Shipping everything are outstanding!!! Thanks Matt!




What is the name of the 3.5 plug?


----------



## phaeton70

Hello,
  
 I'm using with full pleasure a FAW Noir full copper with my HEK, fully satisfied with the combo.
 Will be soon adding to my hp collection a Focal Utopia. Any experience with Focal Utopia and FAW cables? Do you reccommend full copper or hybrid??
  
 rgrds
 mike


----------



## palchiu

djtheaudiophile said:


> What is the name of the 3.5 plug?


 

  It's option for Z7/Z1R use.


----------



## Exidrion

phaeton70 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm using with full pleasure a FAW Noir full copper with my HEK, fully satisfied with the combo.
> Will be soon adding to my hp collection a Focal Utopia. Any experience with Focal Utopia and FAW cables? Do you reccommend full copper or hybrid??
> ...




Mine should be coming in the next few weeks. I'll let you know how I like it with the Utopia .


----------



## phaeton70

great, tnks!!!


----------



## Gosod

blance44 said:


> What made the copper better?


 
For me it improved the overall sound stage, bass,vocals,separation of instruments!


----------



## Joaid

I thought I would add a few words for Matt at Forza. Just received a Noir HPC for my Beyer T1's. Very impressed with the sound, not run in yet, but greater authority, is the best way to put it. And it doesn't snag and kink like the stock, which matters with 3 metres.
 I thought the delivery was taking slightly longer than expected, so made a polite enquiry, and he shipped it straight away, with improved courier service, arrived three days later. Very impressive customer service in my book. Thanks to all at Forza.


----------



## ShredderManiac

How many business days does the working progress take before the shipment? I've order two cables on the 1st of December and since then no update about the shipment what so ever...

Inviato dal Paese delle Meraviglie con un piccione viaggiatore


----------



## Joaid

My cable got held up by the Christmas rush, I think. Once I emailed Matt to enquire, he was very quick to reply.


----------



## mannerfelt

Received my Noir HPC Mk2's last Friday and have been going back and forth, comparing them to my stock Audeze cables with my LCD-X. I have to say that I'm impressed. Especially with the definition in bass and mid tones. I had to dedicate a new playlist on Spotify to this cable. Awesome job Matt!!!


----------



## Exidrion

shreddermaniac said:


> How many business days does the working progress take before the shipment? I've order two cables on the 1st of December and since then no update about the shipment what so ever...
> 
> Inviato dal Paese delle Meraviglie con un piccione viaggiatore




Same, I ordered the 5th. I emailed Matt Monday, I suspect it's due to the holidays, Unfortunately I live in Canada so I suspect it'll be couple of weeks after it ships as well


----------



## qsk78

I ordered on Dec,12. Matt said 10 business days but may be longer due to Christmas. I think it will be shipped in January. I can wait.


----------



## Matez

We are doing best we can here to ship as many orders before Xmas as possible so stay tuned guys. Unfortunatelly in last couple of days mother nature (with a little bit of help from our neighbour) flooded our workshop and it slowed down our work speed but we are doing the best we can so that your cables will be waiting for you under Xmas tree


----------



## whill

Thank you Mat for the cables, i have received it and i must say it is very high quality cable. 

By the way, is the right channel the one with Green letter A? 

Thank you. 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## palchiu

Green should be right. 
  
 Plug and play channel test videos to indicate. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTvJoYnpeRQ


----------



## whill

palchiu said:


> Green should be right.
> 
> Plug and play channel test videos to indicate. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTvJoYnpeRQ


 

 Thank you!


----------



## Bambule

whill said:


> Thank you Mat for the cables, i have received it and i must say it is very high quality cable.
> 
> By the way, is the right channel the one with Green letter A?
> 
> ...




Are there holes in the braid? Just before the splitter. Looks like it is really loosely woven.

Can't wait for my noir..interested in how the braid feels in real life


----------



## whill

bambule said:


> Are there holes in the braid? Just before the splitter. Looks like it is really loosely woven.
> 
> Can't wait for my noir..interested in how the braid feels in real life


 

 Yes it have. I cannot say that it is loose, for me personally the tightness is just right thus giving some flexibility in the cable itself and not also being too rigid.


----------



## Bambule

Can one take the holes to another point by pulling one of the four strands?
Don't do them any harm, Just asking. Maybe Matt is reading and can answer.


----------



## xxx1313

This balanced Claire HPC cable (semi-transparent black) arrived today. In reality is looks even better than on the photo. First impression: quite strong bass, punchy, sounds promising already, will evolve certainly.
  
 Thanks, Matt!


----------



## sTaTIx

How many days does it usually take for a cable to arrive to the States? Shipping was started on Dec 12, exited Poland on Dec 14. It's Dec 26, I still haven't received the item yet, and there's no way to track the item on either UPS or USPS.


----------



## sTaTIx

.


----------



## Jorge Luna

In my experience dealing with Matt shipping only took a couple of weeks or less. But it is the holidays so that might affect wait time. I would contact Matt and see what he says.


----------



## MikeyFresh

statix said:


> How many days does it usually take for a cable to arrive to the States? Shipping was started on Dec 12, exited Poland on Dec 14. It's Dec 26, I still haven't received the item yet, and there's no way to track the item on either UPS or USPS.


 

 If you have the Polish Post tracking #, it should also work when using the USPS Priority Mail tracking website.


----------



## sTaTIx

.


----------



## sTaTIx

mikeyfresh said:


> If you have the Polish Post tracking #, it should also work when using the USPS Priority Mail tracking website.




USPS says I can't track this item from Poland


----------



## MikeyFresh

statix said:


> USPS says I can't track this item from Poland


 

 Strange, I was fully able to track my parcel from Forza using the USPS tracking site, it shipped via Polish Post.
  
 That was a year ago, perhaps something has changed with regard to the postal agency system's cooperation.
  
 Polish Post of course does not operate/deliver packages in the U.S. so it makes sense that at some point the piece is handed off to the USPS and at that point it should be trackable.


----------



## sludgeogre

If you can't track your package from Poland, it means it was sent by regular mail, which is only tracked until it leaves Poland. It takes a bit longer to get through the mail using this method. When I ordered that way, it took about 4 weeks to get my order. I've found it's better to just pay for FedEx, which you don't have to pay VAT under, and the price comes out just a little more expensive, but you get your order much faster, and you can track it to your door.


----------



## Exidrion

The wait for this cable is made 100x times worse when I can't use my Utopia's because they don't come with a balanced cable.

Matt pls.


----------



## Whya Duck

sludgeogre said:


> If you can't track your package from Poland, it means it was sent by regular mail, which is only tracked until it leaves Poland. It takes a bit longer to get through the mail using this method. When I ordered that way, it took about 4 weeks to get my order. I've found it's better to just pay for FedEx, which you don't have to pay VAT under, and the price comes out just a little more expensive, but you get your order much faster, and you can track it to your door.


 

 I'm in the same boat as sTaTIx; still waiting for delivery in the US for a package shipped on Dec 12.
  
 Question about the shipping method and VAT… I chose regular shipping, because EMS was 36€ more. Would my VAT have been removed at checkout if I'd selected EMS for shipping?


----------



## Vlad0

Another great little custom cable form FAW, L-shaped OTG cable.
 The other one in the order, Apple Lighting to micro USB is also great build, but already given as a present to a friend, so no pic.


----------



## Ancipital

statix said:


> USPS says I can't track this item from Poland


 

 Have a go with http://www.17track.net/ - I found it works with everything, from Fedex in the US, to French post, to Russian post. It's pretty useful.


----------



## sTaTIx

sludgeogre said:


> If you can't track your package from Poland, it means it was sent by regular mail, which is only tracked until it leaves Poland. It takes a bit longer to get through the mail using this method. When I ordered that way, it took about 4 weeks to get my order. I've found it's better to just pay for FedEx, which you don't have to pay VAT under, and the price comes out just a little more expensive, but you get your order much faster, and you can track it to your door.




So, I should be able to track via USPS once the item leaves Poland? Or am I misunderstanding you?

Polish tracking had said "Sent From Poland" for 20 days now.


----------



## sludgeogre

statix said:


> So, I should be able to track via USPS once the item leaves Poland? Or am I misunderstanding you?
> 
> Polish tracking had said "Sent From Poland" for 20 days now.


 
 No, you can only track it up until it leaves Poland, then you have to wait with no information. The cable is likely just stuck in customs. It took a few weeks after the cable left Poland for me to get one of my cables as well.


----------



## sTaTIx

sludgeogre said:


> No, you can only track it up until it leaves Poland, then you have to wait with no information. The cable is likely just stuck in customs. It took a few weeks after the cable left Poland for me to get one of my cables as well.




Sucks. I really need a new cable, because my stock HE-400i cable is cutting in and out on the left channel. I literally have to twist the connector stress relief around to get a signal to come back on.

On a side note, does anyone know why the 2.5mm connectors connecting the Hifiman headphone cups to the cable are 2 channel per wire (4 channels total), when presumably you only need 1 channel per side (2 channels total)? Doesn't quite make sense to me, and might lead to unnecessary defects in the cable.


----------



## Ancipital

statix said:


> On a side note, does anyone know why the 2.5mm connectors connecting the Hifiman headphone cups to the cable are 2 channel per wire (4 channels total), when presumably you only need 1 channel per side (2 channels total)? Doesn't quite make sense to me, and might lead to unnecessary defects in the cable.


 
  
 ..so that you can drive them balanced by plugging in a new cable. Headphones that don't do that are a massive pain in the bum.


----------



## Gosod

vlad0 said:


> Another great little custom cable form FAW, L-shaped OTG cable.
> The other one in the order, Apple Lighting to micro USB is also great build, but already given as a present to a friend, so no pic.


 
what combination of this cable? copper/silver?


----------



## Vlad0

FAW Cryo UPOCC copper.


----------



## Gosod

vlad0 said:


> FAW Cryo UPOCC copper.


 
he will write Matez, how much it cost?


----------



## Vlad0

gosod said:


> he will write Matez, how much it cost?


 
 70EU, standard is 55 and 15 extra for the L shaped connectors.


----------



## Gosod

vlad0 said:


> 70EU, standard is 55 and 15 extra for the L shaped connectors.


 
ideal, how many cm did you order?


----------



## Vlad0

I ordered 5, but send a photo to Matt /he requested it/ of my gear together in a stack in order to make it mach them for USB ports.


----------



## Gosod

vlad0 said:


> I ordered 5, but send a photo to Matt /he requested it/ of my gear together in a stack in order to make it mach them for USB ports.


 
I think I have enough "7" because it requires a longer cable.


----------



## sTaTIx

Finally got my cable today. Placed my order on or around Black Friday. I guess my shipment got delayed really hard by the holiday season.



statix said:


> How many days does it usually take for a cable to arrive to the States? Shipping was started on Dec 12, exited Poland on Dec 14. It's Dec 26, I still haven't received the item yet, and there's no way to track the item on either UPS or USPS.


----------



## Exidrion

statix said:


> Finally got my cable today. Placed my order on or around Black Friday. I guess my shipment got delayed really hard by the holiday season.




Was told it takes about 4 weeks to get here once shipped, so really that's not too bad if you know what to expect lol. it's just that you have varying tales of the people in the EU with 10 day shipping, but they live way closer and customs is different etc.


----------



## bodhidharma

I received today my FAW Noir Hybrid, the top range of the Company. Indescribable beauty of this cable, building state of the art, sublime materials. As for the appearance sonic, it is unimaginable the result with my Final Audio Sonorous VI, great refinement, perfect tonal balance, huge soundstage with holographic stage and incredibly defined and focused, breathtaking timbre, absolute realism, relaxed sound, very dark background, dynamic monstrous, in short, the Sonorous has become a perfect headphone. It was what he needed, the Noir Hybrid has, by magic, erased all the negative sides of Sonorous and exalted positive ones (many in fact). Authentic geniuses those of F.A.W..


----------



## bodhidharma

I forgot the audio chain: Player foobar2000, DAC Gustard X20Pro (an incredible bargain!), Amp Schiit Mjolnir 2 equipped with two Telefunken Select Gold 1959 tubes, Curious USB Cable, USB purifier Regen Uptone.


----------



## timbukktwo

I just thought I'd chime in here, as well, in praise of F.A.W. It's true of all that's been said here of the company (and Matt). There are just a small handfull of companies, imo, that seem to have that 'it' factor of combining all the right ingredients in making the whole experience such a joy to deal with. Somehow, you just know this is an awesome company. I will definitely be passing the word around. I've not seen one bad complaint, anywhere! Wow! I own the Akg K812's and will be using the cables I'm purchasing with the Grace Design M920 and the Oppo HA-2. I'm going to purchase the Noir Hybrid HPC and the LOD (Silver) Lightning to USB-A, respectively. I can't wait to test these cables out! Thanks F.A.W. (Matez!)


----------



## Samuel777

thomashk said:


> Received my *Hybrid Series IEM - Cable : Quad hybrid semi-Litz UPOCC Cryo 7N wire *today.
> 
> MMCX connection to my SE846 is perfect! Good start. Cable feels very well made, supple but strong. The Neutrik 3.5mm right angled connector is built like a tank! Good stuff


 
 How flexible is this cable ? was looking for one like this for my SE846, but with 2.5mm TRRS balances for my AK DAP.
 is the cable really flexible ? wan we forget it when listening to music as it is written ?
 I'm want a very very supple, flexible cable..
 thanks


----------



## phaeton70

FAW full copper arrived and mounted on my Utopia. too early to say anything, but this seems really a very good match


----------



## oatp1b1

Received a hybrid cable for my Shure SRH1540's and FAW Color USB for my Mojo before Christmas. Really happy with them so far.


----------



## timbukktwo

Is Matez still around? I've emailed him at F.A.W. and he hasn't responded. Should I just lay low until he responds? I'm not quite sure how he handles customer service inquiries, compared to others more familiar in dealing with him. Don't get me wrong, though. He's responded quickly to a few emails already regarding an order, but the next and last question I needed, he then disappeared for over a week. Just curious.


----------



## Matez

Send it again please, I am sure I just missed it. Sorry for that


----------



## ATau

oatp1b1 said:


> Received a hybrid cable for my Shure SRH1540's and FAW Color USB for my Mojo before Christmas. Really happy with them so far.


 
  
 Curious to see what the Forza MMCX connectors look like for the Shure. Care to post a picture?


----------



## timbukktwo

^Thanks, Matez


----------



## qsk78

My setup is completed now. Thank you Matt for the Hybrid for my Ety


----------



## xtr4

qsk78 said:


> My setup is completed now. Thank you Matt for the Hybrid for my Ety




looks like mini dremels hahah


----------



## Berdine

Just wanted to add a quick note that I'm really happy with the Claire HPC Mk2 cable I received a bit ago from FAW.  Beautiful, well-made, quickly delivered.  I've only been able to compare the FAW balanced cable to SE, so not reliable due to amp differences, but I like it!


----------



## timbukktwo

benke said:


> I will tell you about my impressions of my new Forza Noir Hybrid cable to AKG K812. The listening scene is broader. Listening to acoustic instruments is very realistic and you can hear all details in the whole tonal register. You have a rapid and deep bass, and the treble is very clean. I mostly listen to jazz and classical music. If you have music in a high class recording and listen now you can hear the difference from the standard cable easy.
> I listen through Schiit LYR 2 headamp and TEAC UD-503 DAC.




Hey, Benke, if your still around: I also have the K812's and would love to hear more impressions of the Noir Hybrid HPC, as I'm ordering the same cable (with the Furutech). How much improvement over the stock cable is there? Is there even more improvement with time?


----------



## Gosod

qsk78 said:


> My setup is completed now. Thank you Matt for the Hybrid for my Ety


 
How much has changed the sound?


----------



## qsk78

gosod said:


> How much has changed the sound?


 
 Lars,
 I can not compare with a stock 3.5 mm SE cable since they use different outputs.
 it’s not that bright as Silver Dragon but reproduces all the details as well,  the low end is more prominent and it gives more body.
 So  I would say this is a really good compromise between analytically sounding Silver Dragon and pure copper cables.


----------



## monkeyboylee

Hi Guys, looking for any recommended balanced Oppo PM3 proposal and sound impressions, claire hpc mk2 keeps popping up but not hearing much about any sound improvements with the Oppos, just need you guys to justify it for me


----------



## alota

Just arrived. 20 AWG copper for oppo pm-3
Very light and flexible.
I had in the past norse and moon-audio cable.
I.bought from FAW because i read a lot of positive review, is located in europe so no custom and most important the price


----------



## Quimet93

I want to get a new cable for my He400i, which cable will fit better, the Hybrid Series HPC or the Copper Series HPC Mk2?


----------



## Parts1981

I have FAW Color Series for akg q701 and was hugely impressed with the build quality for the price. Matez was easy to deal with when I wanted to change to Furutech 6.3mm jacks after ordering. 

I also have a Claire FAW cable for my Hifiman HE-500s. Immediate and noticeable improvement in sound and the quality was evident. No microphone noise which was a huge issue with Hifiman stock silver cables. Not to mention it is beautiful! 

I couldn't be happier and will go back to Matez for every cable I need in the future.


----------



## alota

from a first contact with this cable, the impression is positive. now the opo pm-3 has bass, probably too much
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 the refinement in the sound is evident. for the retail price, this is in first position between cables that i had.


----------



## appleidappleid

I am looking for a aftermarket cable for my HD800s. Should I consider the Noir HPC Mk2 or Claire HPC Mk2? I can only see that one is 8x1 braid and the other is 4x2 braid. What is the difference in sound between the two? I don't mind if it is sleeved at all. Thanks!


----------



## Exidrion

None. Buy aftermarket cables for their increased build quality and customizable length. Matt makes very nice cables.


----------



## henriks




----------



## appleidappleid

exidrion said:


> None. Buy aftermarket cables for their increased build quality and customizable length. Matt makes very nice cables.


 
 Would it be right to say that the only difference between Noir and Claire is that Noir is wrapped in black braid, so there is so sonic difference between them? If this is the case, i would go for the Claire. I think it looks better.


----------



## sludgeogre

appleidappleid said:


> Would it be right to say that the only difference between Noir and Claire is that Noir is wrapped in black braid, so there is so sonic difference between them? If this is the case, i would go for the Claire. I think it looks better.


 
 The cable geometry is slightly different, other than that it's the braiding, sleeve, and aluminum splitter that account for the added cost.


----------



## rmc

Anyone know what the lead times is for an iem cable from order to delivery? Thinking of getting a copper series iem mk2


----------



## timbukktwo

To give you an idea, I sent Matez money (I transferred money through PayPal because of a custom order) on January 30th. He told me a few days ago it would be sent in about a few more days. I'm a hundred percent positive in dealing with F.A.W. it's totally worth whatever time it would take to receive the cables. It's been an absolute please in dealing with Matez. I'll post when the shipping info is received
to help give you an estimate (in my case, of course.) However, I requested FedEx which came to $46.00 for added assurance and speedier service (worth it imo.)


----------



## alota

if i´m right, from the order, i received after three week with normal registered box


----------



## angelsblood

exidrion said:


> The wait for this cable is made 100x times worse when I can't use my Utopia's because they don't come with a balanced cable.
> 
> Matt pls.


 
  
 Have you received your cable yet? Which one did you order? Waiting for your impressions


----------



## Exidrion

angelsblood said:


> Have you received your cable yet? Which one did you order? Waiting for your impressions




I did indeed. I purchased the Noir HPC Mk2, mostly because I wanted a black cable to match the Utopias, and didn't want to do them a disservice even If I don't neccesarily believe in cables affecting sound that much. It took about 3 weeks to be made and 3 weeks for shipping to me here in Canada (but this was during the holidays.) I can't really comment on any sonic differences (again because I don't really believe it, and because I went from single ended to balanced out on my amp, so if there were differences I wouldn't know if it was my amp or the cable).

Build quality wise it's beutiful and well worth it. Solid connectors, light weight and braided with a hefty splitter and Matt's nice logo work. It was also just the right length I needed, as opposed to the long ass one Focal gives you.

All in all, I'd say his cables are worth the price given his hospitality and care he puts into them. In the future, I'd probably go for a cheaper FAW cable though.


----------



## angelsblood

exidrion said:


> I did indeed. I purchased the Noir HPC Mk2, mostly because I wanted a black cable to match the Utopias, and didn't want to do them a disservice even If I don't neccesarily believe in cables affecting sound that much. It took about 3 weeks to be made and 3 weeks for shipping to me here in Canada (but this was during the holidays.) I can't really comment on any sonic differences (again because I don't really believe it, and because I went from single ended to balanced out on my amp, so if there were differences I wouldn't know if it was my amp or the cable).
> 
> Build quality wise it's beutiful and well worth it. Solid connectors, light weight and braided with a hefty splitter and Matt's nice logo work. It was also just the right length I needed, as opposed to the long ass one Focal gives you.
> 
> All in all, I'd say his cables are worth the price given his hospitality and care he puts into them. In the future, I'd probably go for a cheaper FAW cable though.


 
  
 Awesome! Congrats on receiving such a nice cable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm also thinking of getting a cable since I also want to go balanced. How much extra did you pay for the utopia connectors? There seems to be a price differences on the same connectors between the Noir and Copper series    Matt just answered that question through email, it is because the Noir is more complicated and hence more time consuming to mount the connectors than the copper series! Hence the price difference.


----------



## bharat2580

hi guys, i recently got a rhapsodio pandora occ copper for my 64 audio V6S and i am missing the fast bass the extension and some details compared to the stock cable, would you recommend the hybrid from forza ?
  
 i am already in touch with matt but he seems real busy already ordered an interconnect and might ask for th hybrid trial unit.


----------



## timbukktwo

I've ordered the Noir Hybrid HPC and a silver LOD and am still awaiting shipment. I ordered on January 29th, US PST. Custom cables take awhile, but Matt's pretty good in comparison to other companies in general regarding wait times. The consensus, after reading this whole thread, is there strikes a great balance (in regards to the F.A.W. cables) between the copper and silver benefits in one cable. Warmth, musicality etc. of copper alongside the PRAT, tight bass, etc. of silver. I venture to say, on balance, the F.A.W. cables are among the top tier in performance with this. I'll leave the rest to those whom actually have more experience with this cable. Of course, the performance potential also depends on ones' headphones and connected equipment. Your weakest link is your best sound. 

Again, I'm using my cable with the Akg K812's for mixing / mastering first and foremost, then 'audiophile' listening second. Reference listening was my goal (as much as possible), and I wanted the cable not to detract from, but merely expand on the K812's potential. Matt concurred the Noir Hybrid HPC was the best for this. Also, whether snake oil or not, I ordered the Furutech CF 763 (R-rhodium) vs. the (G-gold). Apparently, the connector metal-type makes a bit of a difference, too. Aren't cables snake oil to some, as well? (lol-good grief, help us all, it never ends).

I'll post when I've received mine. Good luck and hope this helps. 

Best Regards-
Tim


----------



## Ancipital

rmc said:


> Anyone know what the lead times is for an iem cable from order to delivery? Thinking of getting a copper series iem mk2


 
  
 I don't know. I'm at a little over a month since placing an order, the cable's apparently shipping today. I did want weird connectors on both ends, though, so can't expect lightning quick service. Forza's generally one of the quicker options for nice custom cables, though. I suspect that the pressure of orders is higher now- which is both good and bad.
  
 It also depends on where you are- if you're American, there's customs clearance to take into account too.


----------



## Sengell

I don't mind waiting for my own order but the estimated delivery time on their website is false advertising. In my case it said "in stock" and 6 working days.
  
 EDIT:
 I take that back, but it's misleading afterall, explanation 2 posts below


----------



## timbukktwo

sengell said:


> I don't mind waiting for my own order but the estimated delivery time on their website is false advertising. In my case it said "in stock" and 6 working days.




Check my post above regarding my order. (I do know what you're saying regarding what's in stock. It's a little confusing.) But as others have said, though, it's WORTH the wait! If you've already ordered from him, hang in there!


----------



## Exidrion

sengell said:


> I don't mind waiting for my own order but the estimated delivery time on their website is false advertising. In my case it said "in stock" and 6 working days.




I'd bet it's just the web software they use.

http://forzaaudioworks.com/en/cms.php?id_cms=1 says items take up to 14 days to be made. Then 3-10 days for the shipping depending on your carrier, not including customs.


----------



## Sengell

timbukktwo said:


> Check my post above regarding my order. (I do know what you're saying regarding what's in stock. It's a little confusing.) But as others have said, though, it's WORTH the wait! If you've already ordered from him, hang in there!


 
  
 While configuring a cable on their site it says "in stock". I guess  the part you are looking at is meant, not the timeframe for assembling the whole product. The estimated times for the different postal services kind of implicated that would be the delivery time since I always read "in stock" on every page before. My fault at that part, allthough i still claim it to be misleading cause it is misunderstood easily.
  
  
 A lot of manufacturers claim to make great cables and I don't doubt that in the least. But to be honest I don't care about marketing texts. I chose between manufacturers in regard to a fast delivery. I guess I wasn't informed well enough or should have set a date myself if I'm that eager.


----------



## monkeyboylee

I also took it that my cable was in stock from the online form, so it definitely is a little misleading, but I would still have ordered anyway.


----------



## h1f1add1cted

Hi,
  
 does anyone knews when the new FAW IEMatch cables will be ready to buy?
  
 I have seen October last year a short information on FAW facebook page, but since then now news yet


----------



## mong-kok

I´m new in this Forum and just like to share my happiness after the just received second shipment from Matt!
  
 The overall feel and look of their products is just fantastic. They match really perfectly to high end headphones
 if you compare them just from their sweet look to the standard cable. Sure headphone companies know about
 the existance of aftermarket cables and they know that music lovers like to change until they have the feeling
 they are happy with the look and sound. I just wonder why they invest so little on that area to let the product
 look better (I don´t want to talk about cable sound - I believe in it - so many don´t).
 I think JH Audio made it right they use Moon Audio to create good cables to their perfect IEM´s. Why no other? 
 But if all would do a great job on this segment we would not need great guys like Matt - who loves musik himself,
 understand the needs and create beautiful products for us. Thanks so much for this!
  
 I just received today the Noir HPC Mk2 for the Focal Elear - so much looking forward to test it later today.  
  
As I have today my HD800 here in the office I can show as well the previous ordered Noir Hybrid HPC. 
  
The feeling is a little nicer as this one is thicker, but I think to carry it with the DAP the Noir HPC is the better 
choice. Will test and see it later tonight.
Can not send pictures yet, but will do this later.


----------



## bharat2580

Well i just started with an Interconnect, looks, feels and sounds great. 
  
 1. The wire being used is very flexible and the texture makes it is very comfortable to hold and use.
 2. I love the color of the copper inside the pu coating looks so pure, dark.
  
 the above 2 points really stand out for me.
  
 and it does not degrade the sound quality at all , tested with 3 other interconnects, no coloration all frequencies are well extended.


----------



## matdur88

He there ! I want to buy a cable to forza , which cable is the best choice for an oppo pm3, i have an ar-m2 for my music. Thanks


----------



## Boban85

Is there a way to not pay VAT when ordering? I will be charged VAT when the cable is in customs in my country, so there should be no need to be double charged, is there?


----------



## sludgeogre

boban85 said:


> Is there a way to not pay VAT when ordering? I will be charged VAT when the cable is in customs in my country, so there should be no need to be double charged, is there?


 
 From what I understand, if you pick FedEx shipping you can avoid VAT charges, but if you use Polish Post, they will charge you. Verify with Matt via email.


----------



## Boban85

sludgeogre said:


> From what I understand, if you pick FedEx shipping you can avoid VAT charges, but if you use Polish Post, they will charge you. Verify with Matt via email.


 
 Mate, thank you for the quick answer. I do not have the option to chose FedEx, only EMS and Polish post. Anyway, that should not make any difference in whether VAT is calculated or not. Where can I find Matt's e-mail?


----------



## Exidrion

boban85 said:


> Mate, thank you for the quick answer. I do not have the option to chose FedEx, only EMS and Polish post. Anyway, that should not make any difference in whether VAT is calculated or not. Where can I find Matt's e-mail?







matez said:


> Yes, exactly. i have basically 3 options
> 
> 1) Shipping by courier like UPS/DHL or so. The courier takes care of all the export documents for 0% VAT  (BTW. The official textbook for how to fill it in has around 100 pages and the export documents are like usually just 2-3 pages  ), but its on expensive side - around 50-60Eur worldwide.
> 2) Shipping by EMS. The 0% VAT export documents can be prepared by 3rd party company for around 30Eur plus EMS itself is 39Eur. Kind of crappy option....
> ...




http://forzaaudioworks.com/en/contact-form.php


----------



## Boban85

Exidrion, thank you for posting that. Coming from that part of Europe myself, I can understand the situation Matez is in. I guess even with VAT the price is competitive compared to other cables out there. Well, ordering my first ever aftermarket cable from FAW!


----------



## alota

boban85 said:


> Exidrion, thank you for posting that. Coming from that part of Europe myself, I can understand the situation Matez is in. I guess even with VAT the price is competitive compared to other cables out there. Well, ordering my first ever aftermarket cable from FAW!


 
 It´s the same situation when we bought products from states or another country outside EU: double vat plus custom.
 The only manufacturer, that i know, that send outside EU without Vat is rudistor
 In every case, from my humble experience, with or without Vat the faw cables are terrific Q/P relationship


----------



## mong-kok

Sometimes courier help to survive the VAT, but the exta amount for the courier charges eating up the benefit again.
 Had just received a special connection cable from the US (Moon Audio) and the price of the cable was close to the shipping and double VAT with tax. . But still better than no cable/ connection


----------



## angelsblood

phaeton70 said:


> FAW full copper arrived and mounted on my Utopia. too early to say anything, but this seems really a very good match


 
  
 Is this the 20 awg extended bass version? How does it sound pairing with the utopia? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm still deciding between the hybrid and this! Looking forward to your thoughts!


----------



## alota

angelsblood said:


> Is this the 20 awg extended bass version? How does it sound pairing with the utopia?   I'm still deciding between the hybrid and this! Looking forward to your thoughts!



I think that it's the noire or claire. 
Isn't 20 awg for sure


----------



## kayman

Hey guys, anyone have any trouble with this company? After numerous delays, and no active communication from their side, my package seems to have arrived safely in Austria, which would be cool except I'm in Australia...


----------



## Exidrion

kayman said:


> Hey guys, anyone have any trouble with this company? After numerous delays, and no active communication from their side, my package seems to have arrived safely in Austria, which would be cool except I'm in Australia...




lmao.


----------



## timbukktwo

To those whom were curious regarding the order to shipping timeframes, I placed my order on January 29th, and the item (which is on the way) is scheduled to arrive March 1st. This includes xxx waiting time for an additional Furutech 1/4" to 1/8" headphone adapter, purchased separately, which was being shipped to F.A.W. first before everything in its entirety was then shipped to me (while the cables were probably already finished.) I shipped FedEx Priority International (1-3 days) to Hawaii.

YMMV (pun included)!
Best Regards-
T.


----------



## dothewubwubs

Ordered cable over a few weeks ago. Sent message asking when the expected shipping date is, but received no reply. Is this usual from this seller?


----------



## sludgeogre

dothewubwubs said:


> Ordered cable over a few weeks ago. Sent message asking when the expected shipping date is, but received no reply. Is this usual from this seller?


 
 May want to send another email. Matez gets a ton of them, and some of them get lost on the way there due to Poland being weird.


----------



## timbukktwo

dothewubwubs said:


> Ordered cable over a few weeks ago. Sent message asking when the expected shipping date is, but received no reply. Is this usual from this seller?




Matez is a good guy with a good company! He gets busy sometimes, but he's good about communication. He WILL get to your email, and even apologize if he missed it.


----------



## timbukktwo

sludgeogre said:


> May want to send another email. Matez gets a ton of them, and some of them get lost on the way there due to Poland being weird.




This ^


----------



## Boban85

I want get a balanced cable for my HE-560. The Claire HPC mk2 and the Copper Series HPC mk2 (with sleeves) both run about the same amount (~$140), however, Claire is 8 strands of AWG26, while the Copper Series is 4 strands of AWG20 copper wire. Any thoughts on which one is preferable? More strands or fatter wire?


----------



## dothewubwubs

Thanks for the reassurances guys. I will send another email in case he missed it.


----------



## alota

You have the copper mk2 4 wire 26 awg that is cheaper. I bought the 20 awg.more bass from my headphone


----------



## matdur88

Hi, a different cable can change the sound ? I hear a little hiss with my oppo with the original cable , witch one to forza can be the better ? thanks you  !


----------



## alota

matdur88 said:


> Hi, a different cable can change the sound ? I hear a little hiss with my oppo with the original cable , witch one to forza can be the better ? thanks you  !



Depends from the.combination of headphone, cable and amplifier.
For example:i had two jvc dx-1000 balanced, one with stock cable and the other with norseaudio cable. The first was better


----------



## Bambule

Anybody with experience on the Ether Flow combined with the FAW Noir HPC Mk2?


----------



## h1f1add1cted

matdur88 said:


> Hi, a different cable can change the sound ? I hear a little hiss with my oppo with the original cable , witch one to forza can be the better ? thanks you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Cables does not eliminate hiss at all. It would only eliminate hiss if a high resistance is built-in in the cable, but this would alter the sound signature of your head phones (mostly in a bad way), so it's a bad idea.
  
 So in this case to eliminate hiss on sources use the iFi iEMatch it does not alter the sound signature but eliminate the hiss completely. http://www.head-fi.org/t/814317/what-the-heck-is-it-ifi-iematch works for balanced and unbalanced very well.


----------



## bharat2580

h1f1add1cted said:


> Cables does not eliminate hiss at all. It would only eliminate hiss if a high resistance is built-in in the cable, but this would alter the sound signature of your head phones (mostly in a bad way), so it's a bad idea.
> 
> So in this case to eliminate hiss on sources use the iFi iEMatch it does not alter the sound signature but eliminate the hiss completely. http://www.head-fi.org/t/814317/what-the-heck-is-it-ifi-iematch works for balanced and unbalanced very well.


 

 Or get a better source and better recorded audio


----------



## h1f1add1cted

A better source is a option too sure, but a way more expensive than this iFi adapter. The issue here is about device hiss not from the audio source hiss from the recording, so even you don't play any music file and you simply connect your head phone to the powered on source and it hiss. To have a bad (noisy) recording is a other story the source can't help at all.


----------



## matdur88

Thanks for your reply , i just buy the ar-m2 and i have the pm3 headphone, my source is tidal and some flac, wave and aiff ... Any idea which cable to forza is appropriate ? Noir hybrid or clair ? 

Thanks if you have an idea and have a good day !


----------



## alota

matdur88 said:


> Thanks for your reply , i just buy the ar-m2 and i have the pm3 headphone, my source is tidal and some flac, wave and aiff ... Any idea which cable to forza is appropriate ? Noir hybrid or clair ?
> 
> Thanks if you have an idea and have a good day !


 
 about pm-3 i bought the copper series 20awg. my source is tidal and amplifiers in my signature


----------



## Bambule

What does this mean: 20awg? 
I don't find this series on faw site?


----------



## alota

bambule said:


> What does this mean: 20awg?
> I don't find this series on faw site?


 
 http://forzaaudioworks.com/en/product.php?id_product=100
 choose the cable in the lenght/Ver. field


----------



## XybernetIQ

Just received a parcel from @Matez! See below!







Simple 8-wire, pure copper, Claire interconnect with two Switchcraft right angle TRS jack and Matt exquisite craftmanship. Forza Audio Works it's a nice company to work with actually!



Pyre, SPC interconnect, 8-wire, Claire series Viablue straight TRS jack connectors. Same craftmanship. Outstanding look!



I will put those at work and see what they can do! Thanks for watching!

Matt, hat off and thank you for a work well done!

Take care...


----------



## timbukktwo

Well, I've also finally received my shipment from F.A.W. FedEx from Poland to Hawaii took 4 days ($46.00). I ordered a 2m Noir Hybrid HPC with a 1/4" Furutech jack (and a Furutech 1/8" female to 1/4" male headphone adapter, sold separately) for its main use with the Grace Design M920, and a black-sleeved LOD for an iPhone 7 Plus and Oppo HA-2. The headphone cable was made for the Akg K812's and synergistically look KILLER, and pretty much match the K812's lemo connector on the other end! The Furutech connectors are awesome, and I'm not sure which has more grip- the Furutech's, or a bulldog!! Talk about a TAUGHT connection!! It's extremely difficult to get on and off (the headphone adapter literally SCRAPES the jack), but is probably one reason why there would be such a stellar transfer of audio. I don't have quality time to test them yet, or to post pictures, but just enough to let all of you know a little of my story for now, that's all.


----------



## Bambule

Right now I'm enjoying my new noir hpc mk2 with my sound rig! 
I never believed in cables making difference (in sq), I don't know if I'm now, I didn't make any comparisons to the stock cable, it just since the noir is here, for a week now, it's first time I feel there is nothing missing on the pm3 in punch, engagement, musicality. I don't know, maybe it's subjective, placebo, but if so, I'm enjoying it.

Matt was top in ordering process, answered questions without fatigue. As the Via Blue didn't fit well for me on the QP1R, he replaced it for me with the switchcraft. 
Am super happy about that order.
I love the level the cable is twisting by the way. If you need it straight, it's straight, if you're sitting and listening, its curled on your leg, perfect, not hanging and pulling down with weight. When player is in your pocket, its curled the right amount automatically, not hanging down, going up to your hp. 
Great stuff, Matt!


----------



## Gosod

qsk78 said:


> Lars,
> I can not compare with a stock 3.5 mm SE cable since they use different outputs.
> it’s not that bright as Silver Dragon but reproduces all the details as well,  the low end is more prominent and it gives more body.
> So  I would say this is a really good compromise between analytically sounding Silver Dragon and pure copper cables.


 
your opinion matters.
  
I haven't decided what I order hybrid or copper!


----------



## BlueEmperor

Hey can anyone give me advice, what would be better for AKG K712 Copper or silver?


----------



## bharat2580

blueemperor said:


> Hey can anyone give me advice, what would be better for AKG K712 Copper or silver?


 

 akg's are bright, copper might be better, you mean spc or pure silver, haven't tried pure silver


----------



## Provisus

Received my Noir HPC Mk2 today and I am really happy about  the cable! The Z1R stock cable wasn't up to the build quality of the headphone itself. I didn't like the stickyness in my neck and the cheap feeling.
  
  
 The Forza Audio Cable build quality is excellent and doing these headphones justice.


----------



## Matez

provisus said:


> Received my Noir HPC Mk2 today and I am really happy about  the cable! The Z1R stock cable wasn't up to the build quality of the headphone itself. I didn't like the stickyness in my neck and the cheap feeling.
> 
> 
> The Forza Audio Cable build quality is excellent and doing these headphones justice.


 
  
 Whoa, that's a lovely setup! We adore black colour, that's a given. Yet each and every time we see a coherent setup all in black, yeah... A job very well-done sir! May our product serve you for a long time! Cheers!


----------



## Gosod

matez said:


> Whoa, that's a lovely setup! We adore black colour, that's a given. Yet each and every time we see a coherent setup all in black, yeah... A job very well-done sir! May our product serve you for a long time! Cheers!


 
You can this cable do for the average Iem?


----------



## pietcux

matez said:


> Whoa, that's a lovely setup! We adore black colour, that's a given. Yet each and every time we see a coherent setup all in black, yeah... A job very well-done sir! May our produc@t serve you for a long time! Cheers!


 

 Hi @Matez then you might like this too.


----------



## Ancipital

Order placed.. 23 Jan 2017 



>From: Forza AudioWorks 
>Sent: 13 February 2017 20:11
>Subject: Re: Order 

> Your IEM cable will be shipped on Thursday 



> From: Forza AudioWorks
> Sent: 26 February 2017 22:06
> Subject: Re: Order 

> Hi,

>It will be on the way in next few days (Tuesday/Wednesday) - sorry for
>the delay!


On 06/03/2017 I asked if there was a tracking number for this order. Still no reply.

It looks like Forza's going the way of Toxic, lots of promises, poor comms, long delays. Time to get a better soldering iron and not be such a clumsy idiot, if they're no longer reliable


----------



## pietcux

ancipital said:


> Order placed.. 23 Jan 2017
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe it is hard to ship to mid-fi purgatory. ....... could not findo it on my Atlas


----------



## timbukktwo

ancipital said:


> Order placed.. 23 Jan 2017
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## timbukktwo

(Somehow my response got thrown in your post, so I copied and reposted separately.)

"This is to encourage you! It's worth the wait! F.A.W. is legitimate. It took me a little more than a month to receive my items. Matt IS a great guy! F.A.W. is a smaller company than Apple! I know that we all want the goods asap!"


----------



## timbukktwo

Hang in there!!


----------



## Ancipital

timbukktwo said:


> (Somehow my response got thrown in your post, so I copied and reposted separately.)
> 
> 
> 
> "This is to encourage you! It's worth the wait! F.A.W. is legitimate. It took me a little more than a month to receive my items. Matt IS a great guy! F.A.W. is a smaller company than Apple! I know that we all want the goods asap!"



 

You're missing the point.


----------



## timbukktwo

Which is?


----------



## Ancipital

Dates, promises, lack of response. A decline in quality from the Forza that I knew and loved. They used to be a safe option.


----------



## timbukktwo

Regarding communication, being a smaller company, one time it took Matt a few days for him to respond to me. I even posted here at HeadFi to get him to contact me, then he apologized for perhaps overlooking my original email to him. He would always eventually respond. Sorry for your troubles.


----------



## timbukktwo

(Sorry, your replying post preceded mine after me posting.) 

Yeah, I definately hate the lack of precision regarding the way such things can be with regards to your comments on F.A.W. (as an example from me, however, meant for OTHER companies that I've dealt with.) It kinda' leaves a bad taste a little and makes you want a better experience, overall. However, I've had a great experience with F.A.W. most recently (and Matt, personally), and can't attest for your experiences, (of course.) The quality is outstanding, across the board.


----------



## Rowethren

Communication might not be their strong point but they always get the job done. Had a usb cable that he made a bit too long for what I wanted it for (otg for phone to mojo), sent it back to him and he sorted it no problem


----------



## Exidrion

An isolated case =/= a bad company. There could be a reason for it.


----------



## Matez

Guy and gals, first of all sorry for small decline with the responsiveness in last couple of days - we have a small flu epidemic here and with increased numbers of orders it is definitely not a good combo. Usually it is not a big deal, but this season every single person working for FAW got it in a short period of time. You probably know how messed up such situations are in case of small businesses. Anyway after dozens of cups of hot cocoa and a lot of sleep, we are back on track - the FAW machine is slowly starting again and we will be as brand new in next few days. All the emails will be responded until the end of the day and if there is any email not answered by that time please let us know, I will personally handle it. Thanks guys (and gals) for understanding.


----------



## Boban85

Wow, Matt's not kidding, they are up and running! A big surprise this morning, my Claire HPC mk2 arrived and I didn't even know it had been shipped. My payment was processed the 3rd of March and 10 days later the cable found me in Japan! And this is with Polish postal services shipping the cable! It seems Japanese customs let the cable through quickly, without any tax or other payments (maybe because tax was already paid in EU). I am amazed I got the cable so quick. Please note that everything about my order was default, no special requests.
  
 The cable itself is beautiful. The quality of craftsmanship is beyond what I expected and even the packaging was neat and well thought out (something very important here in Japan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





). The cable is very light and very flexible, miles better than stock HiFiMan cable. Felt immediate relief after switching cables - just enjoying the music instead of fighting the cable.
  
 Still early to fully discern sound differences, but changing from single ended to balanced on a Jot with the HE-560 was immediately noticeable. Besides more volume, I think the sound became slightly fuller and the base hits a bit harder. Listening to "The Fan and the Bellows" and "Second Skin" (by one of my favourite English bands, the Chameleons) certain things are definitely more emphasised. I believe some parts of the midrange came a bit more to the fore, while overall the sound relaxed a tiny bit (less hard). The Jot has a pretty flat soundstage and I noticed a slight improvement there as well (a bit more 3D, a bit more space front to back). Again, I cannot say what contributes to the sound differences, going balanced, the cable, or both. However, even if there were no sound improvements, just the convenience and the build/looks are worth the asking price.
  
 Overall I am very happy with my purchase. It took Matt a day or two to answer my emails before the purchase, but after the payment everything went smooth. I was considering Norne Audio and Toxic Cables as well, but Norne is a bit expensive for me (the cheapest cable coming to more than $240 together with shipping, minus tax) and no way was I going to wait 5-8 weeks for Toxic. The final cost of the Claire HPC mk2 for me was around $146 (cable, shipping, tax) and I don't think I could have done any better at that price. If FAW can keep deliveries on their most popular products below 2-3 weeks, with the prices they are charging and the build quality they are offering, they are unbeatable. Will come back again to Matt for any future cable needs.


----------



## Vigrith

100% agreed on the Hifiman cable front especially (on everything else too) - wife has an HE-560 and I owned a pair of 400S for a long time and both the stock cables are just insufferable, getting FAW replacements was the very first thing I wanted to do as soon as I tried either of them on.


----------



## Gosod

what cable your wife? a hybrid?


----------



## Boban85

gosod said:


> what cable your wife? a hybrid?


 
  
 I am sorry, but Gosod, mate, what are you doing? You don't just out of the blue express interest in another man's wife's cable like that... What is your play here??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Apologies, couldn't resist...


----------



## AppleheadMay

Just ordered a Noir Hybrid HPC 4-pin XLR, 4,5m for my MDR-Z1R and a 1/4 to 4-pin adapter.
As to the email contact I must say I found Matt very responsive and more than fast enough.

Why I ordered this cable? 
- Love the fat, black, soft looks. 
- The price seems a lot more right than that of most competitors. I wonder what stuff some of his competitors were on when they decided on their prices, must have been damn good ****! 
- The impressions of the sound (a bit more detail and clarity with nice meaty bottom end and a little warmth in the mids, all while remaining smooth) I read everywhere seem right up my alley and fit for the kind of phones I have.
- What I read about Matt's opinion on cables and cable materials (copper, hybrid and silver) seems to reflect my opinion.

Now if the cable lives up to those sonic impressions more or less I'll be recabling all my phones with Noir Hybrid HPC. Should get it in 10 days or so but I don't even mind if it's 2 or 3 weeks.


----------



## Yethal

Came here to show off. This is FAW Copper Extended Bass cable, a great companion for any bass light headphone.
Bought it for my Shure SRH1840 and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## Bambule

Which connector is right, which is left, on the Forzas?


----------



## Yethal

bambule said:


> Which connector is right, which is left, on the Forzas?


 

 Dunno lol, I just listen to Twist&Shout to determine that. The vocals are hard-panned to the right


----------



## Bambule

One "A" is green, but if left or right?


----------



## Boban85

bambule said:


> One "A" is green, but if left or right?


 
 I'm fairly certain the green marked is the right side. Cheers!


----------



## Bambule

Right, green is right


----------



## Matez

Yes, green = right channel indeed.


----------



## TheDecline01

Hi all, I have had a cable on order for more than a month, and still no sign of it despite checking on Matt twice. He only said that it would be ready "next week" 2 weeks ago... Anyone else experiencing delays here?

There was a flu epidemic apparently but I guess that should be gone by now...


----------



## Matez

Maybe you just didn't get the tracking. Anyway, send me an email and I will check it out right away


----------



## JediMa70

Reading all the enthusiastic comments I made my first order Y rca to jack cable, I cant wait to get it


----------



## Kalavere

Is there a reason for me waiting over two months for a reply to my e-mail to Forza AudioWorks?

 I've sent several e-mails one as recently as a couple of days ago another over _two months_ ago, and I still can't get an answer?
  
 The customer service is absolutely *dire*.


----------



## Bambule

Not for me. Always got answer in normal time


----------



## Matez

kalavere said:


> Is there a reason for me waiting over two months for a reply to my e-mail to Forza AudioWorks?
> 
> I've sent several e-mails one as recently as a couple of days ago another over _two months_ ago, and I still can't get an answer?
> 
> The customer service is absolutely *dire*.


 
  
 Sorry for that. I just found your email - expect an answer in a sec.


----------



## Ruslanas

I ordered a Claire HPC yesterday. Let's see how long it will take (considering that we are neighbors). I hope everything will be all right


----------



## AppleheadMay

I made the payment a few days ago and was told about 10 days due to the splitters not being in stock.


----------



## JediMa70

Made my order on *03/28/2017 *and it's in stock but on website there are no news bout shipping


----------



## bharat2580

jedima70 said:


> Made my order on *03/28/2017 *and it's in stock but on website there are no news bout shipping


 

 wait a little will get them soon


----------



## Nickcave

After about a month my cable arrived. It is true that communication is not the strength point of this company, but the quality is amazing.

Only A doubt: I indicated that it was for a Fostex th900 and when connecting the logos of the pins are inwards. is correct?



What I do not understand is if I said clearly that it was for a Fostex th900 why did not I put the inverted logos???? :mad::mad:
Like this photo of another client:

http://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20161119/8596b01a1c5b89d2df0ed705e7642a85.jpg


Thanks.


----------



## Kalavere

nickcave said:


> After about a month my cable arrived. It is true that communication is not the strength point of this company, but the quality is amazing.
> 
> Only A doubt: I indicated that it was for a Fostex th900 and when connecting the logos of the pins are inwards. is correct?
> 
> Thanks.




My 6.3mm jack is upside down. That's the sort quality you can expect from Forza.


----------



## AppleheadMay

kalavere said:


> My 6.3mm jack is upside down. That's the sort quality you can expect from Forza.


 
  
  
 Upside down???


----------



## Nickcave

After about a month my cable arrived. It is true that communication is not the strength point of this company, but the quality is amazing.

Only A doubt: I indicated that it was for a Fostex th900 and when connecting the logos of the pins are inwards. is correct?


What I do not understand is if I said clearly that it was for a Fostex th900 why did not I put the inverted logos???? :mad:


----------



## Kalavere

appleheadmay said:


> Upside down???




The Viablue 6.3mm TRS I have has the company logo on one side and a screw to hold the wire/paracord in place on the other. My cable is the Noir Hybrid, it's a flat cable, the Viablue was attatched with the screw side up, not the logo. Cosmetically speaking, it's really annoying.


----------



## AppleheadMay

kalavere said:


> The Viablue 6.3mm TRS I have has the company logo on one side and a screw to hold the wire/paracord in place on the other. My cable is the Noir Hybrid, it's a flat cable, the Viablue was attatched with the screw side up, not the logo. Cosmetically speaking, it's really annoying.


 
  
  
 Ah ok, aesthetically, now it makes sense. 
 Not too big of a drama but indeed for the price it could have been done right.


----------



## Bambule

A picture would be nice. Can't imagine what it looks like


----------



## Nickcave

bambule said:


> A picture would be nice. Can't imagine what it looks like




+1


----------



## Kalavere

How it looks when running back on its self.
  

  
 How it looks plugged into the amp when running flat and straight.
  

  
 I have to turn it over so it looks like this, putting a kink in the cable.
  

  
 I don't know how else best to show you guys.


----------



## Exidrion




----------



## Kalavere

exidrion said:


>


 
  
 Yeah, exactly, why expect good customer service and a product that's correctly made, eh? ******* moron.


----------



## Exidrion

kalavere said:


> Yeah, exactly, why expect good customer service and a product that's correctly made, eh? ******* moron. :rolleyes:




You're crying over an upside down connector that has no effect on the function at all.

Definition of a first world problem.


----------



## AppleheadMay

exidrion said:


> You're crying over an upside down connector that has no effect on the function at all.
> 
> Definition of a first world problem.


 
  
 At first world prices things should be just right.


----------



## Kalavere

appleheadmay said:


> At first world prices things should be just right.




Exactly. Coming here and quoting 'first world problems' is both ridiculous given the forum we're in, and totally redundant.


----------



## Exidrion

Should it be right? Sure, but mistakes happen. It's not exactly 100% representative of "ForzaAudioWorks quality control."

Is it worth complaining about on a forum? Not to me, but I'm not a little baby, just a moron I guess.


----------



## Kalavere

exidrion said:


> Should it be right? Sure, but mistakes happen. It's not exactly 100% representative of "ForzaAudioWorks quality control."
> 
> Is it worth complaining about on a forum? Not to me, but I'm not a little baby, just a moron I guess.




:rolleyes:


----------



## someyoungguy

Just received a Forza Audioworks lightening-CCK to micro USB cable, to hook up my phone to my Mojo. Arrived in a few weeks, from Poland to NZ.
  
 Way handier to cart around than the iPhone camera cable with USB-micro USB monstrosity! I use Onkyo's relatively cheap ($15 NZD) HF player app to load FLAC files on the iPhone, and EQ the outgoing digital signal to make up for the relatively light bass on the Mojo. With this cable, it all sounds quite tasty for a portable set-up 
  
 P.S. I know Miter make iPhone 6/7 + Mojo cases, but if anyone knows of a iPhone SE/5 size case to connect with a Mojo, please let me know


----------



## Matez

The


kalavere said:


> How it looks when running back on its self.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 The logo on Noir or Noir Hybrids is always on the side of Viablue logo so it is all good here. Sometimes it is on the same side as the splitter logo and sometimes not, but it all depends on the cable position during braiding and splitter assembly. It simply looks better for us when the logo is on the same side as Viablue logo (it gives some coherence), but of course some of you may disagree - it is just a matter of aestethics


----------



## Kalavere

matez said:


> The logo on Noir or Noir Hybrids is always on the side of Viablue logo so it is all good here. Sometimes it is on the same side as the splitter logo and sometimes not, but it all depends on the cable position during braiding and splitter assembly. It simply looks better for us when the logo is on the same side as Viablue logo (it gives some coherence), but of course some of you may disagree - it is just a matter of aestethics


 
  
 I assumed it was on upside down as the FAW heatshrink tubings logo was on the same side as the ViaBlue logo. That's been put on the wrong way around then?


----------



## Matez

kalavere said:


> I assumed it was on upside down as the FAW heatshrink tubings logo was on the same side as the ViaBlue logo. That's been put on the wrong way around then?


 
 There is no mistake there, the FAW logo is on the same side as Viablue logo (the screwless side).


----------



## domho7

someyoungguy said:


> Just received a Forza Audioworks lightening-CCK to micro USB cable, to hook up my phone to my Mojo. Arrived in a few weeks, from Poland to NZ.
> 
> Way handier to cart around than the iPhone camera cable with USB-micro USB monstrosity! I use Onkyo's relatively cheap ($15 NZD) HF player app to load FLAC files on the iPhone, and EQ the outgoing digital signal to make up for the relatively light bass on the Mojo. With this cable, it all sounds quite tasty for a portable set-up
> 
> P.S. I know Miter make iPhone 6/7 + Mojo cases, but if anyone knows of a iPhone SE/5 size case to connect with a Mojo, please let me know




Hi someyoungguy where did you get the micro USB to micro USB cable attached to the mojo. Thanks  

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## someyoungguy

domho7 said:


> Hi someyoungguy where did you get the micro USB to micro USB cable attached to the mojo. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Hi there domho7 - no, it's not a micro to micro, it's micro to lightening (the iPhone connection). But it's from Forza Audioworks and if you give them an email I'm sure they'd make a micro-micro for you.


----------



## domho7

Tks I will email them. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## domho7

Hi someyoungguy how long did u wait for your cable to reach you after ordering. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Valens7

Just want to chime in and say that my own experience with @Matez has always been (and remains) consistently positive. His communication is gratifyingly quick, and FAW's turnaround time from order placement to product mailing continues to impress me. That FAW has managed to distinguish itself in the latter respect, despite the weeks of shipping involved between Poland and the USA, is a testament to its diligence. I've yet to experience any "serious" delay thus far. And the workmanship on every cable received has been wholly satisfactory.

If this blurb strikes anybody as just so much fulsome praise, well, I'm afraid that can't be helped. Negative experiences are undoubtedly regrettable and should be aired. But none of mine have been. It seemed appropriate to point that out in context of some of unhappy remarks made on previous pages.


----------



## Bucake

Does anyone know if they also repair/upgrade cables?
  
 The left (rubber) part leading to the ear (of my stock HD800 cable) started splitting, and eventually the sound was killed (very distorted, very low volume).
 Other than that part of the cable, everything is still intact.


----------



## JediMa70

I'm impressed they shipped my cable on April 11th and I got it today April 13..Poland - Italy
 Actually it sounds just better, for example HD600 sound even more detailed.. Impressive cable!


----------



## BlueEmperor

bucake said:


> Does anyone know if they also repair/upgrade cables?
> 
> The left (rubber) part leading to the ear (of my stock HD800 cable) started splitting, and eventually the sound was killed (very distorted, very low volume).
> Other than that part of the cable, everything is still intact.




Well you might be best by just getting new and better cable.


----------



## JediMa70

I’ve a newbie question, both rca terminals are black, one has a green gear instead of the all white ones  of the other 2nd rca, is that the one to plug inside the red RCA?


----------



## Valens7

Yep, that's correct.


----------



## JediMa70

thank you


----------



## Gosod

boban85 said:


> I am sorry, but Gosod, mate, what are you doing? You don't just out of the blue express interest in another man's wife's cable like that... What is your play here???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I'm interested in the cable which produces Forza is better than Japanese s-h-i-t.


----------



## dave1215

"We strongly recommend using battery based power supply in order to fully benefit from the cable design", http://forzaaudioworks.com/en/product.php?id_product=46

Does this mean that the benefit of separating power and signal lines (with this FAW USB cable or iFi Gemini cable) is only apparent with battery powered devices and not relevant for AC powered devices?


----------



## ATau

dave1215 said:


> "We strongly recommend using battery based power supply in order to fully benefit from the cable design", http://forzaaudioworks.com/en/product.php?id_product=46
> 
> Does this mean that the benefit of separating power and signal lines (with this FAW USB cable or iFi Gemini cable) is only apparent with battery powered devices and not relevant for AC powered devices?




I think what it means is that the cable was designed with having clean power in mind. It is well known around these parts that batteries provide "clean" power, which is why some manufacturers include batteries directly in their designs (think Red Wine Audio, Chord, etc.). 
The cable is probably designed for dacs that are powered by usb such as the Fostex HP-A4. You'll get cleaner power from a battery than a computer's usb port for example.

Another way of thinking about it is the following: if you plug both signal and power plugs into your computer, then there would be no difference between this cable and a normal single plug cable. This cable's strength is that it enables you to choose your power source.


----------



## BlueEmperor

Power supply makes a real difference, I couldn't belive it and still as amateur I was skeptical about such things but when i got batery power for my system i was in shock how benifiting upgrade it was.


----------



## Matez

blueemperor said:


> Power supply makes a real difference, I couldn't belive it and still as amateur I was skeptical about such things but when i got batery power for my system i was in shock how benifiting upgrade it was.


 
  
 It's said that in audio the power is everything, that's the base for anything else. No voodoo story but a very real deal. The best DACs known to me consist in 70% of power supply and regulation. D/A conversion and an output stage is a fracture of the whole. True story


----------



## Kalavere

dave1215 said:


> "We strongly recommend using battery based power supply in order to fully benefit from the cable design", http://forzaaudioworks.com/en/product.php?id_product=46
> 
> Does this mean that the benefit of separating power and signal lines (with this FAW USB cable or iFi Gemini cable) is only apparent with battery powered devices and not relevant for AC powered devices?


 
  
 As long as your DAC is powered and doesn't require a 'hand shake' over USB, I can't see how you won't benefit from taking the 5v line out of a USB cable. I use an iFi iUSB to filter out the 5v rail in my system. The FAW cable is far cheaper than that.


----------



## Bambule

Is the FAW Noir cable water resistant? Say walking in rain, headphones covered and player covered, but cable hanging out of the pocket going to the headphone?


----------



## BlueEmperor

bambule said:


> Is the FAW Noir cable water resistant? Say walking in rain, headphones covered and player covered, but cable hanging out of the pocket going to the headphone?




Well its never good idea to connect electronics with water...


----------



## Bambule

I know I know, water and electronics no good idea. 
If a rubbery cable gets a little wet there's no problem. Not on the connector or something just the sleeve. The noir is a little more of a fabric, that's why I ask.


----------



## Ruslanas

I got my Claire HPC Mk2 now. Thanks, Matez and co, beautiful build and great communication. Very nice copper sound. Warmest greetings from Vilnius!


----------



## Kalavere

bambule said:


> I know I know, water and electronics no good idea.
> If a rubbery cable gets a little wet there's no problem. Not on the connector or something just the sleeve. The noir is a little more of a fabric, that's why I ask.




It'll be significantly less resistant to water than a stock plastic cable. If anything the sleeve will wick the water into the plug quicker.


----------



## Ancipital

I wanted a really awkward cable- a Sony 4.4mm TRRS balanced to UE18 connector, to go from a WM1A to some UM Martians. Despite having to source non-standard connectors for both ends and having nasty flu, Matt delivered.
  
 The resulting IEM cable, a Copper Series IEM cable, is solid and beautiful. It's a bit thicker than a stock cable, but this just makes it hang more naturally, while making  it tangle much less. It's very comfortable to use. Another fine piece of work!


----------



## BlueEmperor

ancipital said:


> I wanted a really awkward cable- a Sony 4.4mm TRRS balanced to UE18 connector, to go from a WM1A to some UM Martians. Despite having to source non-standard connectors for both ends and having nasty flu, Matt delivered.
> 
> The resulting IEM cable, a Copper Series IEM cable, is solid and beautiful. It's a bit thicker than a stock cable, but this just makes it hang more naturally, while making  it tangle much less. It's very comfortable to use. Another fine piece of work!




Wow that one is really custom


----------



## Ancipital

blueemperor said:


> Wow that one is really custom


 
  
 It really is- that's the biggest advantage of having something truly built to order. You can ask for exactly what you need- just drop an email in and most things are possible. Very happy with it, I must say.


----------



## Matez

ancipital said:


> It really is- that's the biggest advantage of having something truly built to order. You can ask for exactly what you need- just drop an email in and most things are possible. Very happy with it, I must say.


 
  
 We're happy if you're happy!
  
 Cheers!


----------



## Kermeli

hello

im interested in replacing my Hifiman He400i stock cable with something more flexible and better looking. But im kinda confused with the connections so id appreciate any help. My He400i's are with the new connectors.

"You spoke and HIFIMAN listened. The popular HE400i is now being shipped with 2.5mm plug-in connectors rather than the traditional "screw-on"

im looking at 

*Copper Series HPC Mk2*
so should i choose the Hifiman (new) or just the Hifiman HE series option?

as for the plug, if i choose the neurik 6.3mm it goes just straight to my ODAC combo and upcoming Lyr 2 without the need of adapter which i have now?

thx


----------



## jellofund (Apr 28, 2017)

Kermeli said:


> so should i choose the Hifiman (new) or just the Hifiman HE series option?
> 
> as for the plug, if i choose the neurik 6.3mm it goes just straight to my ODAC combo and upcoming Lyr 2 without the need of adapter which i have now?
> 
> thx



Choose Hifiman (new). The newer HE-560 and the HE400s are listed against that entry and they use the same 2.5mm jacks.

The 6.3mm Neutrik jack will definitely work with the Lyr 2 without any adapter as will your ODAC combo, assuming you are using one with that at present


----------



## Kermeli

awesome thanks alot


----------



## Pharmaboy

Last month I ordered a 2M balanced Noir HCP MK2 cable + Noir "pigtail," allowing the cable to be used with single-ended amps. Below are my impressions.

*The "Bad"*
It took 6 weeks for the cable to arrive, from date of order to delivery at the Post Office. That included 10 days shipping time from Poland to NY state. Overall, it took somewhat longer than the typical 4-5 wk turnaround I've seen in this string. I got impatient near the end of the 6 weeks.

*The "Good"
Everything else.* Everything about this cable delights me. Mine looks exactly the like the pictures below. It's very handsome--also very pliable, smooth-to-the-touch, exhibiting zero microphonics, and is much lighter in weight than you would expect. It's actually a pleasure to touch and handle this cable, more than any other I've used:




 



 

I burned the cable in 100+ hrs, as Matt recommended, and just finished listening to it on my ZMF Ori headphones and Violectric V281 amp/preamp--both of which I'm very familiar with. Until today, I had done all balanced listening with a 4ft. ZMF stock balanced cable loaned me by a Head-Fi bud.

*The sound*: This cable doesn't have a "sound signature" that jumps out at you. It's not a sonic filter, a corrector of wrongs elsewhere in the hardware chain. But still, everything I love about the Ori & the V281 (two endgame products, in their own ways) simply sounded even better on the Forza cable. The entire frequency range is persuasively, clearly represented. For example, the bass (the Ori & V281 are capable of state-of-the-art bass) is perhaps the best I've ever heard through headphones. Everything I listened to, all familiar/beloved music selections, sounded even better than usual. This sound of this cable is as pretty as its looks.

The cable's sound is so competent & self-effacing that it's not easy to zero in on factors that make the sound good. I would call out 2 things:

1. Space/spaciousness: The Ori is certainly capable of sounding rich, nuanced, and spacious, and the V281 has some of the best soundstaging (side-to-side being very wide; depth quite good for SS; a pitch-black background w/lots of space/separation between notes). Well, all of that got better w/the Forza...subtly but unmistakably better. This cable has excellent sonic "technicalities," but the effect is the opposite of technical: it sounds relaxing, musical, focused, transparent, and above all, organic/natural. As usually happens with the best audio gear, I quickly stopped listening to the cable itself, trying to hear this or that...and just relaxed and heard music.

2. Amp interaction: The V281 has what I consider spectacular, singular dynamics. It has "jump factor," to the point where it sometimes startled me on the ZMF stock balanced cable. This is a very good thing 99% of the time, but now & then it was a bit _too_ assertive--the amp called attention to itself. However, w/the Forza cable, somehow all the "jump factor" of the V281 is present & accounted for, yet never intrudes or distracts. The cable has real synergy w/this blockbuster SS amp, conveying all its power & subtlety, but also somehow smoothing that big, dynamic sound. You may think I'm describing a subtractive thing (removing energy), but it's not that all. Instead, the V281 sounds a little more coherent & "together" through the Forza. No matter what words I use to describe this--it's a very good thing. The Forza actually improves this already remarkably high-achieving amp.

I have more listening to do: classical music (a huge sonic test for any component) on the V281; then try the Forza with a very different but wonderful amp, the Liquid Carbon.

I also must say it's a pleasure to deal with Matt. English probably is not his 1st language, yet his communications are extremely clear, responsive, professional. The website is a pleasure to use. He obviously knows his business inside & out, and is ethical & focused on the customer. I wouldn't hesitate to recommend F,A.W to others. In fact, I'll soon buy another cable (probably a different type of cable, for my Fidelio X2).


----------



## flyte3333

Matez said:


> I hope guys you will like your new cables



Hi all, does anyone have any photos of the iDSD/REGEN hard adapter that's listed here: http://forzaaudioworks.com/en/product.php?id_product=84

I haven't been able to find any photos of how it looks 

Many thanks !


----------



## cbf123

Right, before I totally forget to do it, huge thanks to Matt for all his assistance in getting my new Claire HPC MK2 to me in a staggering TWO weeks (to UK), and that's with me pestering him all the time for changes as well. Great guy to deal with, my third Forza cable and I'll be back again. So pleased at how quickly it arrived, now I can sit and listen to my Z1R's at their best!!


----------



## emilsoft

I've been waiting more than a month since ordering now to receive my cable (sony dap > rca) to UK, i was under the impression it was going to be faster as it said item was in stock on their website. Also communication has been very slow and without tracking number.. not the best first experience but reading here that there's been a flu problem I'm going to try to be a little more patient


----------



## sludgeogre

emilsoft said:


> I've been waiting more than a month since ordering now to receive my cable (sony dap > rca) to UK, i was under the impression it was going to be faster as it said item was in stock on their website. Also communication has been very slow and without tracking number.. not the best first experience but reading here that there's been a flu problem I'm going to try to be a little more patient



"In stock" for them just means they have all the parts to make the cable, you still have to wait for them to get to making it. Shipping through Polish post is really cheap, but not the best service, so that's out of Forza's hands. You have to select one of the other carriers at a much higher cost to get decent tracking. Still, you should get a number that will tell you when the package has left Poland. 

It is a slow process since they make a fantastic, custom, hand crafted product, but for the price especially it's well worth the wait. You should have your order within 2 weeks. If you get really frustrated just keep emailling Mat and he'll take care of you.


----------



## Kermeli

been a week since i ordered my cable, no updates so far, not in hurry but sharing my experience. Do they update my order when they are working on it etc?


----------



## 435279

Kermeli said:


> been a week since i ordered my cable, no updates so far, not in hurry but sharing my experience. Do they update my order when they are working on it etc?



My order for a short USB C to micro B ordered on the 21st April, shipped on the 2nd May and arrived yesterday. UK address.


----------



## Charente

It's the most I've spent on any cable, by a long way. The Forza Audioworks Noir HPC Mk2 is a beautifully made cable and surprisingly light in weight...lighter than it might seem from the photos. It has enhanced the sound on my set-up... the system (see sig) is now spot-on to my ears. A great match for my HD-650... the notorious 'veil' of the Senns has pretty much gone. Everything is so clear, smooth, weighty and articulate. Instruments sound like I expect them to. Well done Forza and the other manufacturers of my system (Schiit, Sonore, Uptone & Sennheiser).


----------



## flyte3333

Hi again guys, does anyone  have a photo of the iDSD/REGEN hard adapter that's listed here: http://forzaaudioworks.com/en/product.php?id_product=84

Looking for the overall length and how it looks.

Cheers


----------



## JacquesDewitt

Hi, has anyone experienced a situation like this or similar where your cable with the wrong output? What policies does the company have for these cases?


----------



## Pharmaboy

JacquesDewitt said:


> Hi, has anyone experienced a situation like this or similar where your cable with the wrong output? What policies does the company have for these cases?



Are you saying that the cable you received has a different output connector (ie, connecting to the amp) than what you asked for?


----------



## JacquesDewitt

Pharmaboy said:


> Are you saying that the cable you received has a different output connector (ie, connecting to the amp) than what you asked for?


Yes, my English is very bad
I just contacted Matt and they offered me good support.
Order a Noir Hybrid HPC cable and an adapter, both of excellent quality and the sound is much better than the stock cable.
My order took 1 month and 6 days to ship to Chile.
The only bad thing is that they take some time to answer the emails.


----------



## LoryWiv (May 12, 2017)

I just received my Forza Audio Works Noir Hybrid HPC to run my ZMF Ori balanced from an ifi iCan Pro. I will try to post some pictures in the next few days but clearly the cable is beautifully and solidly constructed. Equally impressive is the sound quality improvement from the stock Ori cable. In part this may reflect the balanced output, but above and beyond that I am impressed with the clarity, detail retrieval and frequency extension, The Ori is bit warm to start with, and the Forza cable showcases it's bass well but w/o bloat or bleed. Midrange and vocals are quite natural and there is a bit more treble extension then with stock cable, but free of sibilance or stridency. Overall a very coherent and musical presentation.  I am looking forward to more listening and perhaps further improvements with burn-in if one believes in such things (cable / brain / both.). In any case, much appreciation to Mateuzs for delivering a terrific cable.


----------



## blmcycle (May 14, 2017)

Pharmaboy said:


> Last month I ordered a 2M balanced Noir HCP MK2 cable + Noir "pigtail," allowing the cable to be used with single-ended amps. Below are my impressions.
> 
> *The "Bad"*
> It took 6 weeks for the cable to arrive, from date of order to delivery at the Post Office. That included 10 days shipping time from Poland to NY state. Overall, it took somewhat longer than the typical 4-5 wk turnaround I've seen in this string. I got impatient near the end of the 6 weeks.
> ...



I agree with everything Pharmaboy said.  I recently received my Noir copper balanced cable with pigtail.  I don't have 100 hours on it yet, but it sounds great with my Cavalli Liquid Carbon 2.0 and HD600.  I too was surprised at how light and flexible this cable is given that it looks a touch intimidating in the photos on the Forza site.  Matt was always responsive to my emails asking about the status of my order.  Now I don't recall how long it took and I don't care, since the cable is so very good.  blmcycle


----------



## flyte3333

I don't mind how long it takes to make but i haven't had replies to emails for a couple weeks now 

Has anyone had contact with Matt this past week?


----------



## Matez

All the emails apart from those from the last weekend (working on them now) should be replied, but if you didn't get an answer simply call me - you will find the number in FAQ. Recently some email servers are filtering our emails and discarding them or sending them to SPAM for no particular reasons.


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

Here is my Forza Hybrid cable with my Inearz P350's, excellent cable and I have been using it for a while now with no issues:


----------



## Matez

Oscar-HiFi said:


> Here is my Forza Hybrid cable with my Inearz P350's, excellent cable and I have been using it for a while now with no issues:



Now that's one dandy picture right there!


----------



## iccp

Matez said:


> Now that's one dandy picture right there!


Mattew when you are plannig to answer my mails?


----------



## Matez

Can you resend it? All the emails are answered every day and I am surprised you didn't get any info.You can also leave me a short text - my phone number is in the FAQ section of the website.


----------



## iccp (May 30, 2017)

Solved


----------



## iccp (May 30, 2017)

Solved


----------



## Matez

Luis, I have absolutely no intention avoiding you, please just send me your email again to my personal mailbox I just sent you and I will answer to your questions and inform you on the progress on your custom order.


----------



## cbf123

I thought I'd just leave further feedback after receiving my Copper series cable for my Denon AH-M400 / Oppo PM-3. Cable as always is fantastic, and the order was received within two weeks of ordering despite Matt having to leave to go to the Munich High End Show. 

Matt has always responded to my emails within a couple of days, so I think he is being genuine when he says that he has contacted people and servers are causing possible issues, etc. I know that we can only go from our personal experiences, but my own (four cables ordered and received from Forza now) experience has always been positive, Matt being friendly, polite and accomodating whenever we've communicated.  

Possibly it is time for Forza and Matt to look at ways around these issues people are having, though, because it does seem to be somewhat tarnishing their fantastic reputation as a cable builder. Rest assured for those waiting to receive goods, the product quality is brilliant once it is in your hands.

Thanks again Matt for the great work!


----------



## Matez

cbf123 said:


> I thought I'd just leave further feedback after receiving my Copper series cable for my Denon AH-M400 / Oppo PM-3. Cable as always is fantastic, and the order was received within two weeks of ordering despite Matt having to leave to go to the Munich High End Show.
> 
> Matt has always responded to my emails within a couple of days, so I think he is being genuine when he says that he has contacted people and servers are causing possible issues, etc. I know that we can only go from our personal experiences, but my own (four cables ordered and received from Forza now) experience has always been positive, Matt being friendly, polite and accomodating whenever we've communicated.
> 
> ...



Sure, anytime. Good to hear that you like my goods!


----------



## Kermeli

Received my copper series cable for my hifiman he400i's

took 30 exactly for it to arrive.

Awesome quality. Now i always thought cables dont change sound, all snake oil n stupid, but i swear these sound slightly more detailed on the vocals atleast, not good with audioterms .

Cable is less thick than i though, now i wish i bought more expensive cable ^^ Huge plus now i can connect it to my lyr without any adapters, and that stupid L shaped connector on stock cable *** hifiman why ruin good cans with that chit.


----------



## Matez

Kermeli said:


> Received my copper series cable for my hifiman he400i's
> 
> took 30 exactly for it to arrive.
> 
> ...



Cool, I'm glad that you're happy!


----------



## Leviticus

Do you guys also make cables for the Fostex TH900 MK2? I'm interested in the Noir Hybrid HPC cable but you don't "advertise" also fitting cables to Fostex headphones.


----------



## Per1963 (Jun 1, 2017)

double post, please remove.


----------



## Per1963

I received my Claire HPC Mk2 cable today for my HE-560. 
I just love it . Worth every penny


----------



## Matez

Leviticus said:


> Do you guys also make cables for the Fostex TH900 MK2? I'm interested in the Noir Hybrid HPC cable but you don't "advertise" also fitting cables to Fostex headphones.



Drop us an e-mail, I'm sure we can do something about this.


----------



## Leviticus

Matez said:


> Drop us an e-mail, I'm sure we can do something about this.



Thanks for the reply. Just placed an order with you guys. Can't wait to get the NOIR cable.

Greetings from Germany!


----------



## Matez

Leviticus said:


> Thanks for the reply. Just placed an order with you guys. Can't wait to get the NOIR cable.
> 
> Greetings from Germany!



Sure, anytime.


----------



## Gosod

I haven't bought the cable from this company.


----------



## proedros

Hi Matt ,

i have a 2-pin cable from another company and the pins have started to bend probably because i have been using it to a ciem with flushed sockets - is there a way for you to replace the pins and straighten them again ?

thanx


----------



## Matez

proedros said:


> Hi Matt ,
> 
> i have a 2-pin cable from another company and the pins have started to bend probably because i have been using it to a ciem with flushed sockets - is there a way for you to replace the pins and straighten them again ?
> 
> thanx



I'm sure we can do something about it, but please drop us an e-mail.


----------



## iccp

Matez said:


> I'm sure we can do something about it, but please drop us an e-mail.



Matt, please, check your mail. Is important


----------



## iccp

Matt, seriously, we need to move faster to take advantage of the opportunity we talked.... please, tell me via mail about...


----------



## gnidrolog

I have recently bought Noir Hybrid for my Beyer T5p 2 headphone. In comparison to the original cable the Forza one has less cable noise, make a sound a bit more vivid and open. Besides this looks really nice...
I expected some improvements and I got it.
So, thanks again Matez!
Cheers,
Peter (Slovakia)


----------



## Leviticus (Jun 21, 2017)

I am now officially part of the Forza Family after having received AudioWork's TOTL Noir Hybrid cable for my Fostex TH900 Mk2 this afternoon!

After I had placed my order at the beginning of this month, it took Matez only 12 days (including the weekend) to build and ship my cable. I believe that cable makers such as ToxicCables currently need at least 11 weeks to complete an order!  Well done you, Matez!

I was also happy about the quick and positive response I received when I inquired as to whether their cables are also compatible with the Th900 (Matz:: you should add the TH900 MK2 to the list of headphones you are making your cables for!)

When talking about the build quality, I can only repeat what others here have already said: the cable looks and feels fantastic and is probably better than any stock cable. Although the stock TH900 cable is of high quality, I had a hard time to keep it from getting tangled. (owned the TH900 MK1 before) I don't think this will happen with this Forza cable.

Unfortunately I cannot make a comparison between the Noir Hybrid cable and others as this is the only balanced cable I currently possess. And going balanced with the TH900 generally offers a great boost in sound quality, so will refrain from commenting on the sound quality. What I can say, though, is that the TH900 sounds just right with this cable to my ears.

I have to apologise for the quality of the pictures. Had to use the low-res camera of my smartphone.


----------



## Matez

Leviticus said:


> I am now officially part of the Forza Family after having received AudioWork's TOTL Noir Hybrid cable for my Fostex TH900 Mk2 this afternoon!
> 
> After I had placed my order at the beginning of this month, it took Matez only 12 days (including the weekend) to build and ship my cable. I believe that cable makers such as ToxicCables currently need at least 11 weeks to complete an order!  Well done you, Matez!
> 
> ...



Lovely setup! I enjoy these Fostex cans A LOT!


----------



## KarlStromberg (Jul 4, 2017)

Is it possible to get the Noir with a 6.3mm Neutrik plug? That option isn't availble.

And I am not sure yet about ordering the semi-transparent black or transparent version of the claire for my ZMF Eikon. I heard the semi-transparent option looks more like brown. Not sure if that would be a good match with the Padauk cups.


----------



## Matez

KarlStromberg said:


> Is it possible to get the Noir with a 6.3mm Neutrik plug? That option isn't availble.
> 
> And I am not sure yet about ordering the semi-transparent black or transparent version of the claire for my ZMF Eikon. I heard the semi-transparent option looks more like brown. Not sure if that would be a good match with the Padauk cups.



We can't reply you here (Head-fi.org rules), but please drop us an e-mail and we'll move from there.


----------



## Nautrachkfriend

I received my 1.5m Noir Hybrid TOTL cable for my LCD-X's from the Forza Family today!

The first thing I have to say is that this cable has blown past my expectations!

The build quality is top notch as expected, and the clarity and sound gains compared to the stock cable are out of this world! I wouldn't hesitate to spend an even higher price for this cable, the craftsman ship and sound characteristics these cables hold are far beyond the price point, it's almost a steal for what you get!

I would highly recommend anyone who is skeptical to give these cables a try!


----------



## Matez

Nautrachkfriend said:


> I received my 1.5m Noir Hybrid TOTL cable for my LCD-X's from the Forza Family today!
> 
> The first thing I have to say is that this cable has blown past my expectations!
> 
> ...



We're happy if you are! That's a lovely setup!


----------



## Gosod

you have a new model cable?


----------



## grizzlybeast

Hello,

I posted impressions of the Forza audio cable here:





http://earphiles.org/2017/07/forza-audioworks-noir-hybrid-hpc-impressions/
I will be posting the review of it on head-fi review section as well for convenience.


----------



## LoryWiv

Nice review, and as an owner of this cable I agree with most of your comments. It is well-balanced, perhaps a bit mid-forward but handles the entire spectrum better than my stock ZMF Ori cable. Seems to be improving with use, but I'll refrain form opening up the "burn-in" Pandora's box.

Would add that price to performance ratio is superb, as you point out at a reasonable $250 versus some astronomically expensive aftermarket cables. In addition, the cable is very handsome and nicely built, as your photo displays.

Thanks for your review, _grizzlybeast_!


----------



## Charente

grizzlybeast said:


> Hello,
> 
> http://earphiles.org/2017/07/forza-audioworks-noir-hybrid-hpc-impressions/
> I will be posting the review of it on head-fi review section as well for convenience.



Good review ... cables are difficult to 'sound out' ... I have a set of these and agree with your comments.


----------



## grizzlybeast

I can definitely hear the difference and once you hear something that sounds 'better' to you then you, no matter how much so, then you never want to go back . Based on this cable, I believe Forza makes a pretty solid offering.


----------



## Pharmaboy

I have the non-hybrid version of this cable (Noir HPC MK2). I got a 2M balanced + Noir HPC balanced-to-SE "pigtail."

My cable is 100% copper and has no mid-forward quality. As others here have said, it's not so easy to hear differences in cables. What I heard vs my ZMF Ori stock cable was a little more of everything that matters: bass, bass clarity, lower midrange impact, midrange clarity, midrange "space between notes," and treble clarity. 

Truthfully, these differences are rather small, but they add up to a coherent, stable sound that I have come to rely on. I no longer even think about this cable's "sound"--I just listen to music.

And I must say, the Ori is definitely a good enough/resolving enough headphone to let one hear these differences.

I also heard this cable on a friend's Eikon, but not in such a way that I could readily compare it to his stock ZMF balanced cable. Maybe I'll do that at a later date.

I'm impressed enough with the build, look, and sound of this cable that I'll probably get 2 more FAW cables (different models), 1 each for my Fidelio X2s and E MU Teaks (which won't arrive for a month or so).


----------



## Jozurr

Has anyone compared any of the forza cables to the Norne Draug 2?


----------



## UntilThen

Just placed an order for:-

1. Noir HPC Mk2 with Neutrik 4pin balanced termination for my HD800.

2. Claire Hybrid HPC (transparent) with Neutrik 4pin balanced termination for my ZMF Eikon.

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Matez

UntilThen said:


> Just placed an order for:-
> 
> 1. Noir HPC Mk2 with Neutrik 4pin balanced termination for my HD800.
> 
> ...



Hopefully you'll enjoy it!


----------



## UntilThen (Jul 25, 2017)

Matez said:


> Hopefully you'll enjoy it!



Thanks. I am already satisfied looking at the photos. They looked beautiful. 

Difficult part was choosing which model for my headphones. I hope I made the right choice. 

I'm using these cables into a Violectric v281.


----------



## Boogie7910

I'm getting Focal Elears in the mail today and I'm going to need a balanced cable.  What would be recommended here? Also any impressions on sq vs the Elear stock cable would be helpful.  Thanks


----------



## UntilThen

Boogie7910 said:


> I'm getting Focal Elears in the mail today and I'm going to need a balanced cable.  What would be recommended here? Also any impressions on sq vs the Elear stock cable would be helpful.  Thanks



Either of the 2 I ordered would be suitable for the Elear. Both black and transparent will look so good with the headphone. 

As for whether it sounds better than stock cable, I'll tell you when I get my cables.


----------



## Matez

Boogie7910 said:


> I'm getting Focal Elears in the mail today and I'm going to need a balanced cable.  What would be recommended here? Also any
> impressions on sq vs the Elear stock cable would be helpful.  Thanks



We can't point towards the exact product here because of the rules here. But please write us an e-mail and we can move from there.


----------



## makne

Hi guys! 
Does anyone have experience with the Copper HPC mk2, especially the 26AWG? How is the wheight and flexibility of the cable? 
Looking for a lighter, more flexible cable to replace the stock Focal Elear cable. Hoping this could be the one. I've heard in the Elear thread that Forza can make cables for Elear, so that shouldn't be an issue


----------



## AppleheadMay (Aug 1, 2017)

Matez said:


> We can't point towards the exact product here because of the rules here. But please write us an e-mail and we can move from there.




Hi @Matez,

I bought the 4,5m Hybrid HPC Noir from you and must say I couldn't be happier with my choice for Forza Audiowrks.
From all the brands I tried over the years which are quite a bunch and at very different price points I must say I prefer the Forza hybrids both sonically and physically and this will remain my brand from now on.

As I need these long lengths for all my phones and I have quite a few plus I sell some and buy some new ones from time to time I do have a question.
Would there be a good way to use one cable for multiple headphones (or actually three cables that I can connect to various headphones in my case as I like to compare).
I was thinking of a headphone cable that is terminated at the headphone side with for example a male mini-jack plug (or better) and then two short pieces for each headphone that are terminated at one side with a female mini-jack socket (or better) and the suiting connector for the headphone on the other side.
So for each headphone one has one would need two short wires that can connect to the main headphone cable (or two/three of those if one wants).

Would be like the 1/4 to 4 pin adapter you make for the amp side but then a pair for the headphone side.
Wouldn't that degrade the SQ too much? And what type of male/female connectors would be best suited for that application?

I realize this would probably be a custom order but if you have a high quality male/female connector that you find suited for this application I'd order two extra 4.5m HPC Noirs and a bunch of headphone adapter cables right away.


----------



## makne

AppleheadMay said:


> Hi @Matez,
> 
> I bought the 4,5m Hybrid HPC Noir from you and must say I couldn't be happier with my choice for Forza Audiowrks.
> From all the brands I tried over the years which are quite a bunch and at very different price points I must say I prefer the Forza hybrids both sonically and physically and this will remain my brand from now on.
> ...


Just get a short cable for each headphone terminated with 3.5mm, and then a long extender cable.


----------



## AppleheadMay

makne said:


> Just get a short cable for each headphone terminated with 3.5mm, and then a long extender cable.



Uhhhmmmm ... why didn't I think of this? But why make things easy when they can be difficult?

Hmm, maybe an extender cable with 4-pin XLR conectors on the end that connects to the actual short headphone cable as those make a better connection I think.

Would you recommend this configuration @Matez and what would be the best connector in that case, XLR, 1/4, ... for someone who doesn't care about the size and weight of the connectors?


----------



## Boogie7910

Matez said:


> We can't point towards the exact product here because of the rules here. But please write us an e-mail and we can move from there.


 
email sent


----------



## makne

@Matez I want to order a cable for my Elears, and a short 3.5mm straight to L adapter/extender. I've sent you an email but haven't gotten any response yet (


----------



## Tennessee

I've ordered a cable last week, paid instantly, they said cable will be sent at Tuesday (with tracking number for me), now we have Thursday and they didn't even reply on my emails.


----------



## makne

Honestly, such bad service makes me hesitant to buy from them... if they don't reply soon, I'm tempted to splash a little extra cash and get a cable from toxic cables or something.


----------



## JacquesDewitt

makne said:


> Honestly, such bad service makes me hesitant to buy from them... if they don't reply soon, I'm tempted to splash a little extra cash and get a cable from toxic cables or something.



Hello, I have done 3 orders of cables and adapters with very good provision of care and solution to the problems.
Usually responds within 1 to 3 days, if there is no response I recommend you forward the email and occasionally some small delays in order, but nothing serious.
I assure you that you won't regret it quality.

Best regards


----------



## UntilThen

Forza is busy making my 2 cables. That's why.


----------



## AppleheadMay

Tennessee said:


> I've ordered a cable last week, paid instantly, they said cable will be sent at Tuesday (with tracking number for me), now we have Thursday and they didn't even reply on my emails.





UntilThen said:


> Forza is busy making my 2 cables. That's why.



And then they'll do my 4. Sorry mate, you'll have to wait a few months! ;P


----------



## UntilThen

AppleheadMay said:


> And then they'll do my 4. Sorry mate, you'll have to wait a few months! ;P



LOL..... good one Apple. Aren't we glad we are slightly ahead of the queue.


----------



## audionewbi

I tried contacting Froza cable twice but no luck. Anyone know if they do 4.4mm cables for Sony?


----------



## UntilThen

I am sure they do but the problem is waiting for Forza to reply you. For some reason, he seems to have gone AWOL. Perhaps too busy making cables right now. With boutique cable manufacturers, you need patience but I think it's worth it. Forza cables looks impressive. As for sound, I will let you know when I get mine.


----------



## audionewbi

I've wait for 3-4 months for some custom staff I've ordered from brands in Japan so I have the patience for such staff, issue is not known whether waiting for a reply for a product which they might not sell is a wise thing to do.


----------



## UntilThen

YES ! Just received an email from Forza Audioworks that my 2 cables have been shipped.   Thanks @Matez !!!

It should look like this.... for HD800.


 

and this... for ZMF Eikon.


----------



## notfitforpublic

@Matez Any chance you'll do a cable for the EL-8? Wasn't an option on your website...


----------



## KarlStromberg (Aug 7, 2017)

Unfortunately I haven't heard anything from them anymore since a week. I ordered more than four weeks ago and the cable was supposed to be shipped a week later. Then two weeks later I asked for the status and was told it would be shipped the next day. I didn't receive a shipping notice the next day and didn't get a reply on via FB or mail since then. Anyone knows what is going on? I mean I would be OK if it takes longer, but getting no reliable status is disappointing...

I am not the guy complaining publicly usually, but not sure how to get in touch with them right now...


----------



## Boogie7910 (Aug 7, 2017)

I sent Matez an email almost a week ago but haven't heard anything.  I'd like to start a dialog about getting some cables but it's going to be be incredibly frustrating to have some type of email conversation if every email is going to take a week+ to answer.


----------



## Matez

Guys, apologies for responses later than usual. Every unanswered mail will be handled by the end of today. @KarlStromberg, you have a PM on FB .


----------



## KarlStromberg

Hi Matez,

I received your message and the tracking no. The cable will be delivered today. Thanks for that.


----------



## Matez

KarlStromberg said:


> Hi Matez,
> 
> I received your message and the tracking no. The cable will be delivered today. Thanks for that.


You're welcome.


----------



## Vlad0 (Aug 10, 2017)

Hi Math, do you have some 4.4mm trrs jacks? For the new Sony balanced output. I will need two new cables with such termination for my new Sony WM-1A.

Thanks.


----------



## UntilThen

My cables for HD800 and ZMF Eikon arrived. They are light weight, flexible and good looking. Can't wait to try it out tonight.


----------



## rudra

Any EMU teak owners that have purchased cables for the HP can you please advise if the cable works.


----------



## Pharmaboy

rudra said:


> Any EMU teak owners that have purchased cables for the HP can you please advise if the cable works.



Ironic to see your post. I just rec'd a new pair of E MU Teaks, and when I get back from vaca, will be getting aftermarket cables for them. 

I thought ahead & asked Chan to include 1XL and 1XR spare earcup jacks, so I can give those to the company I choose for the cable (more than likely it will be F.A.W.). That leaves the issue of checking w/Matez if those jacks will work with whatever cable I select (probably "Copper Series HPC MK2," w/the 20 gauge "bass" option).

I heard 1 other person on the Teaks thread talk about getting a cable that works, but I didn't feel like rolling the dice...


----------



## UntilThen

Well it's been almost one week since I started using my Forza Audioworks cables. These are some of my feedback. I did not do any back to back with the stock cables yet. In the last 3 days, I've gotten a new headphone - Audeze LCD-2f. My HD800 is less than 3 months old. Yggdrasil is about 3 months old and Ragnarok is about 3 weeks old. Only Euforia is about several months old. So my current gear are relatively new. 

Against this backdrop, comes the 2 cables from Forza Audioworks. It will not be easy to determine what benefits the cables bring to my setup because the system now sounds amazing. I have no more expectations. This is the end of upgrades for me.

I will try and describe the cables as best as I can. As I said, any great sonics can also be attributed to the system gear. I will start by saying that the cables are very well made. It is truly quality workmanship. I can't be more pleased. The materials used is good stuff. My HD800 have never sounded better. The LCD-2f is lush with a prominent bass that is impactful and sounds very musical. These cables certainly does the job of transmitting all the details and clarity to the headphones. I dare say that they added warm and lushness as well as clarity and details. Soundstage is marginally improved. Above all the bass is wholesome and infectious. Could be that the system is already sounding very good but I've no doubt the cables did not hold back any of the great sonics from hitting my ears.

I can not recommend these cables from Forza Audioworks more highly. Do try them out. You won't be disappointed. 

HD800 with Forza Noir HPC Mk2 cable
 

Audeze LCD-2f with Forza Claire Hybrid HPC.


----------



## Cosmic Fool

Matez do you make cables for the Sennheiser Momentum 2.0 over ear headphones? The Forza cable I bought a couple of years ago for my Hifiman HE400 is still going strong btw.


----------



## Tennessee

The cable will cost more than headphones xD


----------



## Cosmic Fool

Not necessarily. Matez has affordable cables too. The cable I bought for my pair of Hifiman headphones in 2014 was actually pretty cheap, about 50 bucks iirc.


----------



## Pharmaboy

Cosmic Fool said:


> Not necessarily. Matez has affordable cables too. The cable I bought for my pair of Hifiman headphones in 2014 was actually pretty cheap, about 50 bucks iirc.



Agreed. 

Just got a pair of E-Mu Teaks, and the 2M F.A.W. cable I'm thinking of getting for them (Copper Series HPC MK2, 20 gauge) is around $130.


----------



## SixthFall (Aug 19, 2017)

I feel like i may be the minority here, but I had nothing but trouble with forza. Ordered a LOD for my ipod like 2.5 months ago, which disappeared in transit. Forza said they would replace it and resend it, but alas, they never did, I was unable to contact them since, and am now trying to get a refund. Shame, as their stuff looks nice, and they are the only place i can still get a 30pin to 3.5mm cable, but oh well.


----------



## UntilThen

SixthFall said:


> I feel like i may be the minority here, but I had nothing but trouble with forza. Ordered a LOD for my ipod like 2.5 months ago, which disappeared in transit. Forza said they would replace it and resend it, but alas, they never did, I was unable to contact them since, and am now trying to get a refund. Shame, as their stuff looks nice, and they are the only place i can still get a 30pin to 3.5mm cable, but oh well.



Did you actually try to contact Matez?

He was certainly very professional and timely in his correspondence with me. From the time I ordered till I get the 2 cables, was about 2 weeks. That's fast and Matez kept me in the loop.


----------



## SixthFall

UntilThen said:


> Did you actually try to contact Matez?
> 
> He was certainly very professional and timely in his correspondence with me. From the time I ordered till I get the 2 cables, was about 2 weeks. That's fast and Matez kept me in the loop.


Yup, numerous times. guess he was busy or something. oh well.


----------



## Yethal (Aug 22, 2017)

Here are my Forzadynamic Custom 1770 Pro.  Matt not only was kind enough to make this lovely looking cable for me, he also installed DT 1770 Pro drivers in my COP and rewired them. In return I ordered a custom shield for my COP with Forza logo to serve as free advertisment wherever I go.


----------



## proedros

Vlad0 said:


> Hi Math, do you have some 4.4mm trrs jacks? For the new Sony balanced output. I will need two new cables with such termination for my new Sony WM-1A.
> 
> Thanks.



also interested in a sony zx2 trrs > sony wm1a 4.4 adaptor for use with 2-pin cables


----------



## henriks

Going for Forza, and the same time a balanced option, is the pigtail worsen the sound?


----------



## BlueEmperor

Yethal said:


> Here are my Forzadynamic Custom 1770 Pro.  Matt not only was kind enough to make this lovely looking cable for me, he also installed DT 1770 Pro drivers in my COP and rewired them. In return I ordered a custom shield for my COP with Forza logo to serve as free advertisment wherever I go.


Wow a lot of custom work I didnt even knew that Matt was doing things like this. I Love your Forzadynamic Custom 1770 Pro!


----------



## Yethal

BlueEmperor said:


> Wow a lot of custom work I didnt even knew that Matt was doing things like this. I Love your Forzadynamic Custom 1770 Pro!


Me neither. I went over his workshop to pick up a cable and asked him whether that would be doable and to my surprise he said that it wouldn't be a problem. Took him one day to get the drivers, the rewiring and the cable done.


----------



## Boogie7910

Anyone try the Forza usb or coax cable?  Thoughts?


----------



## zappazappazappa

Was thinking of buying cable for Ether Flows. Only possible compatible item listed on website is Mr Speakers Alpha Dog connector.  Anyone know if connectors are the same as for the Ether Flow(Hi rose 4 pin)? Noticed there is no email listed on site now. Contact link comes up 'error 500'.


----------



## Yethal

zappazappazappa said:


> Was thinking of buying cable for Ether Flows. Only possible compatible item listed on website is Mr Speakers Alpha Dog connector.  Anyone know if connectors are the same as for the Ether Flow(Hi rose 4 pin)? Noticed there is no email listed on site now. Contact link comes up 'error 500'.


Matt's email is matthew@forzaaudioworks.com.


----------



## zappazappazappa

Yethal said:


> Matt's email is matthew@forzaaudioworks.com.


Thanks!


----------



## rudra

got my forza cable today. the cables are built quite well. No complaints. I ordered the Claire Hybrid HPC for the ZMF and the Noir HPC MK2 for the EMU.  For those who are looking for a custom cable for the EMU I would definitely recommend Forza. 

Matt always replied to my email and answered any questions and concerns in a very professional manner. For potential customers please have some patience if you are ordering. Since these are built to order it took about 2.5 weeks for me to get them. But the wait is worth it.


----------



## UntilThen

rudra said:


> I ordered the Claire Hybrid HPC for the ZMF and the Noir HPC MK2 for the EMU.



Identical cables for my HD800 and LCD-2f. Agree that Forza cables are top notch. Love it.


----------



## rudra

UntilThen said:


> Identical cables for my HD800 and LCD-2f. Agree that Forza cables are top notch. Love it.



you had some influence in the choice of cable


----------



## UntilThen

rudra said:


> you had some influence in the choice of cable



LOL... can I influence you now on a Rega RP8 with Apheta moving coil cartridge and Avid Pellar phono stage? It's giving me sleepless nights now.


----------



## rudra

UntilThen said:


> LOL... can I influence you now on a Rega RP8 with Apheta moving coil cartridge and Avid Pellar phono stage? It's giving me sleepless nights now.



No thanks mate. Satisfied with my Clearaudio emotion TT.


----------



## UntilThen

rudra said:


> No thanks mate. Satisfied with my Clearaudio emotion TT.



Very nice too !!!


----------



## Pharmaboy

rudra said:


> got my forza cable today. the cables are built quite well. No complaints. I ordered the Claire Hybrid HPC for the ZMF and the Noir HPC MK2 for the EMU.  For those who are looking for a custom cable for the EMU I would definitely recommend Forza.
> 
> Matt always replied to my email and answered any questions and concerns in a very professional manner. For potential customers please have some patience if you are ordering. Since these are built to order it took about 2.5 weeks for me to get them. But the wait is worth it.




How do the jacks on your new Noir HPC MK2 fit the E-Mu Teaks?

I heard from other comments that some after-market cables didn't fit these headphones (which I own, and plan on getting new cables for)--so am curious.

BTW, I have Noir HPC MK2 balanced cables + pigtail for my ZMF Ori. Very nice-sounding, substantial cables.


----------



## rudra

Pharmaboy said:


> How do the jacks on your new Noir HPC MK2 fit the E-Mu Teaks?
> 
> I heard from other comments that some after-market cables didn't fit these headphones (which I own, and plan on getting new cables for)--so am curious.
> .



The connectors click in to place and are flush. It's early days. Listened to couple of hours no issues. Better comfort than the stock stable + nice sounding. 

I too had concerns. Matt assured me that they would work and they do.


----------



## Pharmaboy

rudra said:


> The connectors click in to place and are flush. It's early days. Listened to couple of hours no issues. Better comfort than the stock stable + nice sounding.
> 
> I too had concerns. Matt assured me that they would work and they do.



Very interesting to hear this. I'll mention it to Matt when I contact him about a cable.

I have a lot more experimentation to do w/ear pads before I commit to an aftermarket cable. Still not 100% sure I'll be keeping the Teaks.


----------



## iFi audio

Yethal said:


> Here are my Forzadynamic Custom 1770 Pro.  Matt not only was kind enough to make this lovely looking cable for me, he also installed DT 1770 Pro drivers in my COP and rewired them. In return I ordered a custom shield for my COP with Forza logo to serve as free advertisment wherever I go.



Whoa, that's a very nice mod you did there! Good work!


----------



## Yethal

iFi audio said:


> Whoa, that's a very nice mod you did there! Good work!


And I power them with an iDSD Black Label.


----------



## iFi audio

Yethal said:


> And I power them with an iDSD Black Label.



That's good to hear!


----------



## BearMonster (Sep 18, 2017)

Took package for my Forza Audioworks Noir Mk2 for my HD 650 last week & been burning them in for some time. Now i have another hd 650 cable called Lavricables Ultimate ehich i will be comparing them.

The forza audioworks Noir MK2 definity does need some cable burn in time. The First 10hr i felt the cable sounded a bit disjointed and lacking clarity compared to my Lavricables however as time went on the clarity and soundstage have nearly matched them that it is quite difficult to say which has more clarity. The Noir Mk2 has a warm balanced sound, while the Lavricables have much more reference sound. Now moving onto the bass the Noir MK2 has much more texture to it while the Lavricables feels more articulate but with slightly less body to it. The Noir MK2 Also bass sounds a bit much fun.

Now the midrange of the Noir Mk2 is much more forward with some depth added to it. Compared to the lavricables the midrange felt more neutral to it both cables midrange are not lean sounding nor do i feel they are overly thick sounding. Moving on to the treble the Noir MK2 is darker sounding, while the Lavricables treble is extended but still smooth sounding there is no hint of ear piercing silver treble.

Surprisingly i found out the cable also fits perfectly right into my fostex th 610 which had a slightly more difference than my hd 650 the lavricable connecter is slightly larger that it doesn't fit in securely which makes the noir mk2 a added bonus. Both cables are keepers to me.


----------



## Kammerat Rebekka

Hi there folks.
This is my first post here so be gentle. I've been meaning to join this site for a good while now but somehow never got around to it (I've been cooking a lot lately).

Anyways I ordered a new cable for my Hifiman HE-400 as the old vacuum cleaner one had disintegrated before my eyes. I don't understand why any headphone company would use such a cable but then again what do I know? Maybe some audiophiles have a developed a fondness for skipping. It is certainly a great substitute for a jumprope. 

The new cable I got from Matt is brilliant. I went with the cheap option as I don't belive cables have any sort of noticeable impact on sound quality...as long as they work. My friend has spent thousands of bucks on silver cables and other such tomfoolery and I can honestly say, after having a/b tested for a couple of hours, that I couldn't detect any difference between his silver darling and a stock cable. 
To me buying such a cable is comparable to the fireman spending all of his money on spices for the water. The fire is better subdued with cumin scented liquids y'know
I love the feel of it and opposed to the old stock cable it is pliable and drapes naturally on the floor (I ordered the long boa ie 3 meter big boy as I love to lie in bed whilst spinning my records) plus the blue nylon coating is really nice to the touch

With my sentiments on cables being what they are I'd still buy any of the more expensive cables Matt has to offer based purely on looks, because man do they look sweet.
Hell I would recommend Matt's cables to just about anyone looking for a replacement or just better quality. The service is top notch too.

Cheers David


----------



## UntilThen

I have 2 Forza cables at 1.5 metres. I will contact Matt to make an extension for 3 metres so I can use in the lounge with my Primaluna Dialogue Premium HP.


----------



## iccp

Anybody knows what happen with matt? I was writting to him for the past 2 weeks with no response at all... it´s really strange due matt usually is so focus on work and mails... Anybody knows anything about him?


----------



## Vlad0

Be patient please, his first kid is on the way...


----------



## Share2Care

Good Day Ladies & Gents!

Really am looking to try out of Forza cable (possibly others...  on my pair of the newer versions of the Hifiman HE-400i. The slightly newer versions being the 2.5mm connectors each side. I am looking for a 2-meter cable with a Neutrik 4 pin XLR Balanced termination as after using these cans on my Schiit Jotunheim in a SE configuration, I can just tell there is plenty more to give so getting a balanced cable seems the way to go. No point spending £400 on headphones and £400 on the cable (not quite anyhow) so am looking for good quality for the money spent?

HE-400i - Which cable do you feel makes these headphones shine? 2-meter cable with a Neutrik 4 pin XLR Balanced
Sennheiser HD6XX & HD580 - The regular 2 pin connectors as ever! THe HD580 Precision is my first ever half decent pair for my 16th birthday! Looking for a 2 Meter cable with 4pin balanced termination.
AKG 7XX - Reasonably cheap upgrade from this mini xlr connector.

THANK YOU!!


----------



## hja13 (Nov 7, 2017)

Anyone shipped from Forza to Australia using Poland's postal service (Priority registered letter), and can tell me how long it took? I'm not sure if the package is sent by ship or plane, which would mean 2-3 months or 2-4 weeks. (I'll update this post when mine arrives — older posts in this thread give a range of 14-28 days so we'll see...)

edit: Showed up after 32 business days in the post; 65 days after placing the order)


----------



## UntilThen

hja13 said:


> Anyone shipped from Forza to Australia using Poland's postal service (Priority registered letter), and can tell me how long it took? I'm not sure if the package is sent by ship or plane, which would mean 2-3 months or 2-4 weeks. (I'll update this post when mine arrives — older posts in this thread give a range of 14-28 days so we'll see...)



I have a pair of Forza headphones cables send by Poland's postal service - priority registered letter. From the time of order till I get it, is about 3 weeks. Incredible isn't it?

I had the Noir Hybrid HPC Mk2 for my HD800 and Claire Hybrid HPC for my LCD-2f. Really lovely cables in both look and sound.

Ps... I'm from Australia.


----------



## hja13

Alright hopefully I'll be lucky and get it next week. And yeah it does blow my mind that it was only ~$7 or so for something to come all the way from Poland.


----------



## makne

Just wanted to share the cable I received from Forza audioworks today! 

     
Looks and feels like quality. Lightwheight and flexible, love it. 
Greatly improves comfort for me, the thick heavy stock cable has bothered both my head and my neck since day one. Now, the excellent wheight distribution and plush padding makes the Elear almost dissappear on my head, it feels like wearing it without a cable attached. 
Not gonna comment on sound because, well, reasons, but yeah both build and ergonomics are definitely living up to my expectations!


----------



## iFi audio

makne said:


> Just wanted to share the cable I received from Forza audioworks today!
> 
> Looks and feels like quality. Lightwheight and flexible, love it.
> Greatly improves comfort for me, the thick heavy stock cable has bothered both my head and my neck since day one. Now, the excellent wheight distribution and plush padding makes the Elear almost dissappear on my head, it feels like wearing it without a cable attached.
> Not gonna comment on sound because, well, reasons, but yeah both build and ergonomics are definitely living up to my expectations!



Yup, it's hard not to love these for the price.


----------



## Kangeki (Nov 8, 2017)

I wanted to write this post to share my impressions of Forza Audioworks as I am very happy with the cable I ordered in July 2017.

I am not a specialist in cables but I can say I am very happy with the one FAW crafted for me : I got the Hybrid Series IEM Cable to make my Cosmic Ears CE6P come back to life after their Linum BaX cable passed away. Compared to the Linum Bax, at the beginning I felt the presence of the FAW cable way much more than the Linum (which is very, very thin... and fragile) and after a transition time I got used to the FAW cable which is nice to wear. It also feels very solid and the detail of the curved terminaison in the CIEMs side is welcome. Soundwise, I noticed that it was easier to hear the treble and at the same time they stayed soft. I would say that they got more presence and were put closer to the listener. I cannot say for bass and medium though ; I mostly use my CIEM in transportation. In a nutshell I am very happy with the FAW cable.

I would also like to talk about the customer experience I had with FAW. It was very positive. In details :
- My Linum BaX are out of service, which means that I can't listen to my CE6P anymore. Acoustic hell due to good quality music starvation is coming...
- On the 3rd of July :
* 00:01 AM : I asked some information to FAW using their contact form on their website.
* 10:02 AM : Answer from Matt. That answer is complete, it takes into account all the questions from my original message. Quickness and intelligibility. That is very rare and that is why I underline this point.
* 11:24 AM : Matt makes the process faster with its professionalism, so I place an order on the website.
* 11:27 AM : Matt sends me a message to ask me a last order in order to process my order (about the color of the cable). He also helps me to review the order to be sure that it is what I want.

Matt told me at that moment that my cable was planned to be dispatched from the week that follows ; finally, he will send the cable on July 6th (3 days later) and notify me. Quickness and communication.

In comparison I also contacted Toxic Cable at that moment and they were not reactive in answering with some lacks in their answer. Effect Audio was great for communication but then I remembered about the customs (Singapour -> France). Of course I am talking about a customer point of view based on the interface between the cable manufacturer and the customer.

He also did a great follow up whilst the cable were in transit and after I received the cable, even though the order was processed. The exchanges were interesting and it was not so much but it changes everything in term of customer experience in my humble opinion.

To resume Matt was the reactive savior that I needed at that moment for my psychoacoustic health and I wanted to give him honor for what he did, almost 6 months later. Thank you again Matt !



> We come to the rescue of ppl in need of good sound quality  - Matt



And here is a picture of the cable, the CE6P and the Shozy Alien Gold


----------



## ctaxxxx

Does anyone know if their MDR-Z7 connectors are TRS, and compatible with the Focal Elear? (Are there pictures in this thread?)

Interested in an interchangeable cable with the Sony MDR-Z1R and Focal Clear.


----------



## Pharmaboy

ctaxxxx said:


> Does anyone know if their MDR-Z7 connectors are TRS, and compatible with the Focal Elear? (Are there pictures in this thread?)
> 
> Interested in an interchangeable cable with the Sony MDR-Z1R and Focal Clear.



I've never seen/heard the Elear, so no sure about the earcup jacks.

My used Sony Z7 is in the mail/arrives tomorrow. I've located an aftermarket cable company that can find the unique 3.5mm screw-in connectors used on this headphone (I need a 4-pin XLR balanced cable as well as the 3M TRS cable supplied by Sony).

I can PM you about this, if you like.

And BTW, as a very happy FAW cable owner (Noir HPC MkII--2M 4-pin balanced w/mini-xlrs to HP), I think you should check w/Matt if he can source the sony connectors. Also, he would know for certain if the Z7s & Elear have interchangeable cables.


----------



## ctaxxxx

Pharmaboy said:


> I've never seen/heard the Elear, so no sure about the earcup jacks.
> 
> My used Sony Z7 is in the mail/arrives tomorrow. I've located an aftermarket cable company that can find the unique 3.5mm screw-in connectors used on this headphone (I need a 4-pin XLR balanced cable as well as the 3M TRS cable supplied by Sony).
> 
> ...



Yeah, I sent him an email to. Is it worth upgrading to the Noir? I kind of like the transparent look of the Claire. They will be terminated to 2.5mm anyway, so the Noir might be too bulky. I just wish the 2.5mm connectors wasn't an extra $30... I could go 4-pin XLR, but I only have cheap, Chinese-made adapter. That wouldn't have an effect on sound quality, would it?


----------



## Pharmaboy

ctaxxxx said:


> Yeah, I sent him an email to. Is it worth upgrading to the Noir? I kind of like the transparent look of the Claire. They will be terminated to 2.5mm anyway, so the Noir might be too bulky. I just wish the 2.5mm connectors wasn't an extra $30... I could go 4-pin XLR, but I only have cheap, Chinese-made adapter. That wouldn't have an effect on sound quality, would it?



Are you referring to a 2-3" long TRS/to/4-pin female adapter (to let you plug the XLR connector cable into a single ended amp? I'm sure that would work, and as long as it's not poorly made, probably would have little effect on the sound.

When I got my HCP Noir (braided/black...yes it's a little bulkier than some of the other cables, but I happen to like that)--I also bought a ~1 ft-long HCP Noir "pigtail" that connects the XLR jack to a 6.35 jack (for single-ended amps). Nothing is cheap, but this pigtail means I can use any balanced (ie, 4-pin XLR) headphone cable w/any headphone, and still connect that cable to an SE amp.


----------



## ctaxxxx (Nov 9, 2017)

Pharmaboy said:


> Are you referring to a 2-3" long TRS/to/4-pin female adapter (to let you plug the XLR connector cable into a single ended amp? I'm sure that would work, and as long as it's not poorly made, probably would have little effect on the sound.
> 
> When I got my HCP Noir (braided/black...yes it's a little bulkier than some of the other cables, but I happen to like that)--I also bought a ~1 ft-long HCP Noir "pigtail" that connects the XLR jack to a 6.35 jack (for single-ended amps). Nothing is cheap, but this pigtail means I can use any balanced (ie, 4-pin XLR) headphone cable w/any headphone, and still connect that cable to an SE amp.



I'm an idiot... There's pictures of the exact connector I'm looking for a few posts above. And after I looked through a hundred pictures in this forum and Google...

I think I've decided to go with the Claire HPC, just because I really like how the semi-transparent black looks.

*Edit:* Made an order!


----------



## Boogie7910

Anyone heard from Matt?  I received my order a month ago and one of the 3 cables was not the correct length.  He said he would get a new one out asap but I haven't heard anything else from him for a month and not responding to emails.


----------



## kendosperling

I also ordered 3 weeks ago and did not got response to a mail. In contrast to my first questions per mail which were answered before 1 day was over.


----------



## Blommen

I also came here to ask if anybody has heard from him as I have been waiting for almost 2 months on a re-termination of two cables I've sent him. 

It is a bit annoying that he doesn't answer, it's fine to be late but don't shut off communication!


----------



## Matez

Boogie7910 said:


> Anyone heard from Matt?  I received my order a month ago and one of the 3 cables was not the correct length.  He said he would get a new one out asap but I haven't heard anything else from him for a month and not responding to emails.





kendosperling said:


> I also ordered 3 weeks ago and did not got response to a mail. In contrast to my first questions per mail which were answered before 1 day was over.





Blommen said:


> I also came here to ask if anybody has heard from him as I have been waiting for almost 2 months on a re-termination of two cables I've sent him.
> 
> It is a bit annoying that he doesn't answer, it's fine to be late but don't shut off communication!



Guys, apologies for inconvenience. Some things piled up but we're onto your cases ATM. Replies with trackings will be sent within an hour or so. If these don't arrive until later today, please resend your last messages and we'll get it sorted. Once again, apologies!


----------



## henriks

30 % off today..


----------



## Tiddlesworth

What's the turn around this time around now? I'm hoping to get my cable a few days before Christmas...


----------



## Matez

Tiddlesworth said:


> What's the turn around this time around now? I'm hoping to get my cable a few days before Christmas...



We'll make it happen!


----------



## bharat2580

Possible to just desolder the cable of the Fostex Th-X00 and put the Claire HPC mk 2 terminated to 2.5mm balanced ? + an adapter for 2.5mm female to 3.5mm male

would have done it myself but short of time.


----------



## koenoe (Nov 28, 2017)

How long does it usually take? I’ve ordered a Noir HPC over a week ago and didn’t hear anything yet.


----------



## aross215

I ordered a cable to connect my mojo and Iphone and got a message from Matt today saying they wont be in stock until January... really really sucks because I've been looking for a long time for a cable that looked as good as theirs. Back to the drawing board I guess.


----------



## Tiddlesworth

That worries the crap out of me, I'm leaving on December I've consulted Matt and he says I'll be able to get it before then, hopefully mine wasn't delayed in any circumstance.


----------



## AppleheadMay

With custom boutique gear one needs to have some patience in order to be rewarded with great gear.
It's not faster with the other custom cable makers, believe me, I tried a bunch. And sometimes you get your order faster, sometimes slower.
Other head-fi gear like from ZMF, Lawton, The Audio Guild, Eddie Current, etc... also takes it's time, usually much, much longer.

For me, it's simple: the only cables I'm still using are 4,5m 1/4 Furutech Forza Noir Hybrid HPC cables.
Why? Great sound, price, strong, thick and beautifully made and finished.


----------



## Matez

AppleheadMay said:


> With custom boutique gear one needs to have some patience in order to be rewarded with great gear.
> It's not faster with the other custom cable makers, believe me, I tried a bunch. And sometimes you get your order faster, sometimes slower.
> Other head-fi gear like from ZMF, Lawton, The Audio Guild, Eddie Current, etc... also takes it's time, usually much, much longer.
> 
> ...



In most cases it's not us in person who're to blame for delays. In 99% of such cases our semi-products are taking painfully long to be released by customs office. This is not something we are able to avoid, sadly. And if these guys have any delays, this translates to delays in our work. 

In any case, if such an unfortunate occasion happens, we do the very best we can in order to make your product shipped ASAP.


----------



## aross215

I will say this though.... Every now and then I order custom stuff. Some of the equipment for my truck has taken as long as 6 months and the vendor held onto my money the entire time. Kudos to @Matez for being upfront about the material shortage (in this case lighting connections-I blame the Iphone 8) and just refunding me instead of keeping me guessing while I wait for my order. I look forward to getting my cable in the near future.


----------



## koenoe

It's harder to maintain patience when false promises are made though. Would have been easier if the website just tells you that you'll have to wait a few weeks, end of.
Managing expectations is key imho.


----------



## Matez

koenoe said:


> It's harder to maintain patience when false promises are made though. Would have been easier if the website just tells you that you'll have to wait a few weeks, end of.
> Managing expectations is key imho.



Yes, I'm aware and usually that's how it works. But at times things unexpected happen. For instance, big batch of semi-parts is stuck at customs clearance office for two weeks (usually two or three days) just because it has some big OS malfunction. And there's nothing we can do about it. Yes, a customer doesn't care about this and is right to be angry. But my point is that at times nothing can be done and to wait with my fingers crossed is the only thing I can do. As a manufacturer, I apologize for this inconvenience when it happens. But that aside, my hands are tied.


----------



## koenoe

Matez said:


> Yes, I'm aware and usually that's how it works. But at times things unexpected happen. For instance, big batch of semi-parts is stuck at customs clearance office for two weeks (usually two or three days) just because it has some big OS malfunction. And there's nothing we can do about it. Yes, a customer doesn't care about this and is right to be angry. But my point is that at times nothing can be done and to wait with my fingers crossed is the only thing I can do. As a manufacturer, I apologize for this inconvenience when it happens. But that aside, my hands are tied.



I understand of course. That's why communicating this is important, because I'm sure your clients are happy to wait as long as they know what's happening.


----------



## Matez

koenoe said:


> I understand of course. That's why communicating this is important, because I'm sure your clients are happy to wait as long as they know what's happening.



Yup, if there are delays, we inform our customers. This is a big part of my daily routine in fact.


----------



## ambrose1985

Hi Matt! 

Was looking at the micro usb to micro usb cable and need some advice as to which one to order.  Specifically referring to this product - 
https://forzaaudioworks.com/en/product.php?id_product=98
m
Between UPOCC Hybrid and UPOCC Copper, what are the differences between the two configurations ? 

Also, what does the nylon sleeving do ? Does it make it more durable ? 

I’m connecting between AK70 to Chord Mojo using the Digis casing (http://m.dignis.co.kr/product/detail.html?product_no=141&cate_no=89&display_group=1) Would 5cm be sufficient ?


----------



## Matez

ambrose1985 said:


> Hi Matt!
> 
> Was looking at the micro usb to micro usb cable and need some advice as to which one to order.  Specifically referring to this product -
> https://forzaaudioworks.com/en/product.php?id_product=98
> ...



Our hybrid cables consist of 50% of pure silver (not SPC) and 50% of pure copper.

Nylon sleeving makes the product more durable. There's an option to not have it and as far as short cables go, it's even better to have this product made without this sleeving.


----------



## quodjo105

Matez said:


> Our hybrid cables consist of 50% of pure silver (not SPC) and 50% of pure copper.
> 
> Nylon sleeving makes the product more durable. There's an option to not have it and as far as short cables go, it's even better to have this product made without this sleeving.


Hey Matt. I know you may be busy , but can you please at least reply my emails?.. I've sent and paid for a cable retermination. I don't know if you got the cable or not. The tracking says cable was delivered on 21/11 .I've sent 2 emails asking if you've got it , but no response.


----------



## Matez

quodjo105 said:


> Hey Matt. I know you may be busy , but can you please at least reply my emails?.. I've sent and paid for a cable retermination. I don't know if you got the cable or not. The tracking says cable was delivered on 21/11 .I've sent 2 emails asking if you've got it , but no response.



Oh sorry, expect it to be shipped tomorrow or Monday.


----------



## koenoe

Just received my Noir HPC Mk2 for my ZMF Eikon headphones.
Amazing cable. Build quality is perfect and the sound is really nice. Highly recommended!
Can't wait to put Forza Audioworks cables on the rest of my collection!


----------



## Pharmaboy

koenoe said:


> Just received my Noir HPC Mk2 for my ZMF Eikon headphones.
> Amazing cable. Build quality is perfect and the sound is really nice. Highly recommended!
> Can't wait to put Forza Audioworks cables on the rest of my collection!



That's the same cable I purchased for my ZMF Ori (and it's a very nice upgrade to the stock cable). 

I have an Atticus on order, along w/2M of ZMF's upgrade "OFC" cable. It will be fun comparing the OFC cable to my 2M Noir HPC MK2 on the Atticus. 

Conveniently, all ZMF headphones use the Audeze-style mini-XLRs, making these swaps very easy.


----------



## audionewbi

@Matez I was wondering most European places waver the VAT fees for international customers, do you also do the same?

Regards
MOe


----------



## dv-tech

My new Hybrid Series paired with Alclair CMVK, portable bliss!
https://imgur.com/a/dh8P5
https://imgur.com/a/wPqBs


----------



## Matez

audionewbi said:


> @Matez I was wondering most European places waver the VAT fees for international customers, do you also do the same?
> 
> Regards
> MOe



In case of DHL, FedEX and so on this is of course possible, yet Polish Postal service is impossible due to bureaucracy.


----------



## Matez

koenoe said:


> Just received my Noir HPC Mk2 for my ZMF Eikon headphones.
> Amazing cable. Build quality is perfect and the sound is really nice. Highly recommended!
> Can't wait to put Forza Audioworks cables on the rest of my collection!



Thank you for your feedback!


----------



## quodjo105

Matez said:


> Oh sorry, expect it to be shipped tomorrow or Monday.


Hi Matt
Has the cable shipped yet ?


----------



## henriks

3 days back for black friday deal to arrive..


----------



## aross215

Matez said:


> Yes, I'm aware and usually that's how it works. But at times things unexpected happen. For instance, big batch of semi-parts is stuck at customs clearance office for two weeks (usually two or three days) just because it has some big OS malfunction. And there's nothing we can do about it. Yes, a customer doesn't care about this and is right to be angry. But my point is that at times nothing can be done and to wait with my fingers crossed is the only thing I can do. As a manufacturer, I apologize for this inconvenience when it happens. But that aside, my hands are tied.



Hi Matt, Happy New Years, Just checking in to see if you have been able to get the lighting connectors again or if you had an update. Thanks!


----------



## ambrose1985

@Matez ordered a usb cable on monday! eagerly waiting for it  any idea when it would jt be shipped ?


----------



## henriks

Monday... i order mine on Black friday, and still waiting..


----------



## ambrose1985

henriks said:


> Monday... i order mine on Black friday, and still waiting..



*cough* noted.


----------



## ambrose1985

henriks said:


> Monday... i order mine on Black friday, and still waiting..



has yours shipped yet ?


----------



## henriks

11/24/2017 166,30 € PayPal Payment accepted, that's all..


----------



## ambrose1985

henriks said:


> 11/24/2017 166,30 € PayPal Payment accepted, that's all..



@Matez  woah mat, is everything ok ?


----------



## Blommen

henriks said:


> 11/24/2017 166,30 € PayPal Payment accepted, that's all..


Yeah I am waiting too, luckily I have some iems to keep me happy while I am waiting.


----------



## henriks

Geting a newborn is a tough job.. (Facebook info)


----------



## walshyy

Also placed an order back in November and still not arrived. 
And Matt isn’t even responding to emails. That’s the one thing that pisses me off. 

Not happy at all.


----------



## walshyy

henriks said:


> Geting a newborn is a tough job.. (Facebook info)



No excuse to ignore customers emails though, I’m sure many of us are parents but your business shouldn’t stop as a result.


----------



## iFi audio

walshyy said:


> No excuse to ignore customers emails though, I’m sure many of us are parents but your business shouldn’t stop as a result.



Our bet is that he isn't ignoring anyone but swamped with father's duties, hence the delay. Have you tried contacting him via Facebook? Perhaps this would help?


----------



## JohannLiebert

walshyy said:


> Also placed an order back in November and still not arrived.
> And Matt isn’t even responding to emails. That’s the one thing that pisses me off.
> 
> Not happy at all.



Oh what the hell. I ordered 10 days ago and I am definitely not planning to wait 2months for a cable...


----------



## ambrose1985

JohannLiebert said:


> Oh what the hell. I ordered 10 days ago and I am definitely not planning to wait 2months for a cable...



haha, is there an option to refund ?


----------



## UntilThen

It's unfortunate but when you buy a boutique cable, you must be prepared to wait.... sometimes. Not only with Forza but the others boutique cable manufacturers too. In this case, I think Matt just got into a personal situation. We should congratulate him instead. I was fortunate. I bought at a time when I literally didn't have to wait. Took about 3 weeks. The 2 cables that came are really nice. So flexible and the feel of it is real quality. I still use it every day with my HD800 and LCD-2f.


----------



## walshyy

But how long is one supposed to wait before getting frustrated? Seriously 2,3,4 weeks maybe yes but 2-3 months is beyond a joke. Just because Toxic cables take a year to ship out cables doesn’t mean this has to be the norm, especially when the item I ordered was showing in stock. To say I’m disappointed is an understatement. I’d even be prepared to wait if he had the courtesy to keep in touch. Is that really too much to ask? Father duties or not, you don’t ignore customers for so long. I run my own business and if I ignored my clients for 2 months, baby or not...I’d be in deep crap ( and I have two sons so I’ve been there). Come on Matt pull your finger out and at least let us know if you have problems.


----------



## ToddRaymond

Yeah, I came close to ordering a cable from his website last week, but am glad I went a different route for now.  Down the road I'll still consider ordering one from him, but I do understand the frustration of being left in the dark.  Being caught up in very important personal stuff is all well and good; it's one thing to take longer than normal to produce your product, but to not even bother simply taking a few short moments to reach out to your current queue of customers just to inform them that they haven't been forgotten about, etc., goes a long way.  Just a tiny update or revised ETA I'm sure would be very much appreciated.


----------



## BearMonster

UntilThen said:


> It's unfortunate but when you buy a boutique cable, you must be prepared to wait.... sometimes. Not only with Forza but the others boutique cable manufacturers too. In this case, I think Matt just got into a personal situation. We should congratulate him instead. I was fortunate. I bought at a time when I literally didn't have to wait. Took about 3 weeks. The 2 cables that came are really nice. So flexible and the feel of it is real quality. I still use it every day with my HD800 and LCD-2f.



The problem here is the lack of transparency we have no idea what was happening before. We only learnt of what was going on recently. Even now i'm not sure if he has started on my cable i expect it to get to me in 1-4 months later.
I imagine people ordering this month will be frustrated at the delays. At least toxic & double helix put up a estimated waiting time

Also i'm not sure why you put up a image of  your cables and talked about your cables when some of us have been waiting for 2 months it seems inappropriate.


----------



## UntilThen

It is also an impression thread. I don't see anything inappropriate.


----------



## Matez

BearMonster said:


> The problem here is the lack of transparency we have no idea what was happening before. We only learnt of what was going on recently. Even now i'm not sure if he has started on my cable i expect it to get to me in 1-4 months later.
> I imagine people ordering this month will be frustrated at the delays. At least toxic & double helix put up a estimated waiting time
> 
> Also i'm not sure why you put up a image of  your cables and talked about your cables when some of us have been waiting for 2 months it seems inappropriate.



Guys, first of all, big apologies for lack of contact. It's been very hectic here lately. Not only I was swamped with moving to another flat, but one day after this was done I became a father. There are several reasons for delays. First and foremost, I'm in hospital near my wife nearly constantly as she and my son need me to be with them. I'll spare you details, but there were and still are some complications, hence my presence with them is mandatory and this goes above all else.

Secondly, despite of having a worker who's dealing with orders on a daily basis, there are things I personally have to OK. QC and contact with customers will always be on my shoulders no matter what. And since I'm not at the office for several days, delays are the unfortunate outcome. 

I know that to some of you my personal problems are of no importance and this is understandable. For now big apologies to everyone waiting for a FAW package, I see a light in this tunnel and very shortly things will get back to normal. I'll do my best to communicate with each of you individually tonight.

Matt.


----------



## 480126

Matez said:


> Guys, first of all, big apologies for lack of contact. It's been very hectic here lately. Not only I was swamped with moving to another flat, but one day after this was done I became a father. There are several reasons for delays. First and foremost, I'm in hospital near my wife nearly constantly as she and my son need me to be with them. I'll spare you details, but there were and still are some complications, hence my presence with them is mandatory and this goes above all else.
> 
> Secondly, despite of having a worker who's dealing with orders on a daily basis, there are things I personally have to OK. QC and contact with customers will always be on my shoulders no matter what. And since I'm not at the office for several days, delays are the unfortunate outcome.
> 
> ...


Thanks Matt. I ordered last week and payment by PayPal. Can you tell me how long I must wait for the cable! Maybe is better you give the Buyers by ordering an Information about shipping time! Thats it´s easy!Thanks


----------



## UntilThen

Good to hear from you Matt. Understand your problems completely. Congrats on being a dad and wish you a smooth journey ahead.


----------



## walshyy

Matt, 

Now you see this makes the wait completely acceptable and justified, it’s just good to be kept in the loop. Sorry to hear about the complications and wish you and your family the very best, congratulations to the both of you.

walshy


----------



## marinetech

Hi, 
I ordered a cable from Forza Audio Works two weeks ago. Can anyone tell me how long I must wait for any reply from them ?! They do not reply on my e-mails. Regards


----------



## AppleheadMay

marinetech said:


> Hi,
> I ordered a cable from Forza Audio Works two weeks ago. Can anyone tell me how long I must wait for any reply from them ?! They do not reply on my e-mails. Regards



If you read up a little you'll see this question has been asked and answered dozens of times before.
Maybe your first post on this forum could be introducing yourself and being less negative.


----------



## pietcux

marinetech said:


> Hi,
> I ordered a cable from Forza Audio Works two weeks ago. Can anyone tell me how long I must wait for any reply from them ?! They do not reply on my e-mails. Regards


Normally it is around 4 weeks. Remember they are custom hand made to your specs. Now Matt has some difficulties with his new born kid and his wife regarding health. I ordered early December and still have no delivery. But I have already two of his magnificient cables, so I can wait some more weeks if needed. I hope the situation with his family will return to normal soon. All the best to Matt from here.


----------



## henriks

Got mine from black friday deal, unfortunate with a loose connection in the jack.. This is my third cable, so disappointed....


----------



## howdy

henriks said:


> Got mine from black friday deal, unfortunate with a loose connection in the jack.. This is my third cable, so disappointed....


That is unfortunate! Ive had FAW cables for the better part of 4 years and still work flawlessly. For the newbs ordering these, it generally takes 6-8 weeks for delivery to the states.


----------



## 480126

Personel Problems is one side! The other side ist Matt is a salesman! And it is not correct when he not answer! He shouldt read every day  1 time his mails an answer the customers! I canceld my first order about paypal and then i got a message that my  cable are ready for shipment - 3 days later!!!!! Now I make an new order with a not correct plug! I write him via pm and Homepage on 24.1. and now I waiting for his answer!
Since 4 days he has got 26 orders - difference between first order and last order!
The cable are great but the Service must go better!


----------



## Matez

Frida309 said:


> Personel Problems is one side! The other side ist Matt is a salesman! And it is not correct when he not answer! He shouldt read every day  1 time his mails an answer the customers! I canceld my first order about paypal and then i got a message that my  cable are ready for shipment - 3 days later!!!!! Now I make an new order with a not correct plug! I write him via pm and Homepage on 24.1. and now I waiting for his answer!
> Since 4 days he has got 26 orders - difference between first order and last order!
> The cable are great but the Service must go better!



Klaus, apologies once again. Your case has been handled yesterday. As I've explained up above, it's a bit hectic for me now, but things finally are getting back to normal order of business.


----------



## ambrose1985

@Matez can check when would my order on 01/01 be ready for shipment ? my order number is 003409. thx!


----------



## Matez

ambrose1985 said:


> @Matez can check when would my order on 01/01 be ready for shipment ? my order number is 003409. thx!



You've received an e-mail one minute ago


----------



## marinetech

Hi Mateusz,
please check my order #003438. When can you send the cable?
Regards


----------



## pietcux (Jan 27, 2018)

This is what I got from Matt today:



 

 

 

 


It works fantastic and looks awesome.
Great job Matt and team, thanks a lot!


----------



## AppleheadMay

pietcux said:


> This is what I got from Matt today:
> It works fantastic and looks awesome.
> Great job Matt and team, thanks a lot!



Very nice, worth the wait!


----------



## Blommen

pietcux said:


> This is what I got from Matt today:
> 
> It works fantastic and looks awesome.
> Great job Matt and team, thanks a lot!



I think you must have gotten my cable for the Z7 by mistake, please send it to me and we will forget all about this


----------



## ambrose1985

Matez said:


> You've received an e-mail one minute ago



thank you so miuch !


----------



## mmwwmm

How could anyone differentiate between the Noir Hybrid HPC and the Noir HPC MKII? Is there any visual or cosmetic difference between the two?

Thanks.


----------



## pietcux

mmwwmm said:


> How could anyone differentiate between the Noir Hybrid HPC and the Noir HPC MKII? Is there any visual or cosmetic difference between the two?
> 
> Thanks.


It is written in green letters on the Forza site:

NEW! All new orders will be upgraded free of charge to new hybrid wires with hand woven damping core made of Java cotton for improved bass definition and focused high frequencies.


----------



## ATau

I don't think the damping core has any influence on the visual appearance of the cable. 

I own both cables, the Noir HPC MkII and Noir Hybrid HPC, and to me they look identical. I can tell mine apart because I chose different plugs


----------



## mmwwmm

ATau said:


> I don't think the damping core has any influence on the visual appearance of the cable.
> 
> I own both cables, the Noir HPC MkII and Noir Hybrid HPC, and to me they look identical. I can tell mine apart because I chose different plugs



Yes. My question was about that issue. I Have located a second hand cable but, how could I know if someone is selling me the Hybrid HPC or just the Noir HPC?


----------



## ATau

mmwwmm said:


> Yes. My question was about that issue. I Have located a second hand cable but, how could I know if someone is selling me the Hybrid HPC or just the Noir HPC?



There is a warranty card that comes with every FAW cable, stating the type of cable, serial number and date of purchase, as you can see from the pictures in this thread. That's how you're going to tell which cable you're buying.
If your seller doesn't have the card anymore, then I guess you'll just have to rely on trust.


----------



## mmwwmm

ATau said:


> I don't think the damping core has any influence on the visual appearance of the cable.
> 
> I own both cables, the Noir HPC MkII and Noir Hybrid HPC, and to me they look identical. I can tell mine apart because I chose different plugs



Do you use both cables with the same HP? If so, could you elaborate the differences in SQ between them? 

Thanks!


----------



## ATau

mmwwmm said:


> Do you use both cables with the same HP? If so, could you elaborate the differences in SQ between them?
> 
> Thanks!



No sorry my Noir MkII is single ended (6.3mm) with mini-xlr connectors for Audeze, etc. while my Noir Hybrid is balanced (4-pin XLR) with 2.5mm connectors for Oppo, Hifiman, etc. so I cannot comment on their sonic differences. 
Hope somebody else can answer your question.


----------



## mmwwmm

I know what Matt says about differences between them but I’d like to hear some first hand user comments.
Anyway thanks for your answer!


----------



## JohannLiebert

Does anyone know the impedance of the iem cable?


----------



## 480126

Somebody have now got cables from forza? If yes, please leave the ordernumber and date of purchase! Thanks


----------



## AppleheadMay

Frida309 said:


> Somebody have now got cables from forza? If yes, please leave the ordernumber and date of purchase! Thanks



RoFLMAO


----------



## 480126

AppleheadMay said:


> RoFLMAO


???? Ordernumber by forza? What is RoFLMAO?


----------



## Matez

mmwwmm said:


> Yes. My question was about that issue. I Have located a second hand cable but, how could I know if someone is selling me the Hybrid HPC or just the Noir HPC?



NH has green/white logo on the heatshrink by/on the mini jack/6.3mm jack/balanced XLR etc. whereas in case of N it is all white, so this is how you can tell them apart.


----------



## ambrose1985

ambrose1985 said:


> @Matez can check when would my order on 01/01 be ready for shipment ? my order number is 003409. thx!





Matez said:


> You've received an e-mail one minute ago



@Matez sobs, any updates on the shipping ? was checking the status but got nothing on the site


----------



## ATau

Matez said:


> NH has green/white logo on the heatshrink by/on the mini jack/6.3mm jack/balanced XLR etc. whereas in case of N it is all white, so this is how you can tell them apart.



Oh wow! I never noticed this difference. Very subtle, thanks for the info


----------



## Blommen

Ok, so I think I have been patient but not getting an answer on Facebook is really getting tiresome.

Mat, I have order: *#003292
*
Can you please tell me when i can expect the cable?


----------



## mmwwmm

Matez said:


> NH has green/white logo on the heatshrink by/on the mini jack/6.3mm jack/balanced XLR etc. whereas in case of N it is all white, so this is how you can tell them apart.



Thanks!


----------



## 480126

marinetech said:


> Hi Mateusz,
> please check my order #003438. When can you send the cable?
> Regards


Have you got an answer from Matt!


----------



## 480126

ambrose1985 said:


> @Matez sobs, any updates on the shipping ? was checking the status but got nothing on the site


O my god. My ordernumber is 3462 ordered on 24.1.18. So I think  I got the cable on eastern.


----------



## JohannLiebert

My cables were ordered on 04.01 and they shipped it on 31.01


----------



## ctaxxxx

pietcux said:


> This is what I got from Matt today:
> 
> It works fantastic and looks awesome.
> Great job Matt and team, thanks a lot!



He uses the screw connectors for the Z1R? Now I really wish I didn't buy the Sony/Kimber...


----------



## ambrose1985

ambrose1985 said:


> @Matez sobs, any updates on the shipping ? was checking the status but got nothing on the site



@Matez managed to get the shipping number from the post office already ??


----------



## LifeAspect

How long does it take before my order would ship? 
order nr 003486

thx


----------



## 480126

LifeAspect said:


> How long does it take before my order would ship?
> order nr 003486
> 
> thx


I hope you get a fast answer from Matt. Yesterday I ask Matt about order number 3462 - but I have not get a replay till yet!* Forza Homepage said: Since all cables are custom made they are shipped within 14 working days after recieving payment (usually 5-7 working days). *In 2014 were the same trouble about finished cable and shipping! It´s a shame for Matt because he makes good cable!


----------



## ctaxxxx

This is just a thought, but since this thread always seems to be about people asking for a status update on their order, maybe @Matez can try using a shared spreadsheet with the status of all the orders. Zach from ZMF does this and he updates it often. Leaves less complaints in his threads, and more about the quality of his products.


----------



## 480126

I





ctaxxxx said:


> This is just a thought, but since this thread always seems to be about people asking for a status update on their order, maybe @Matez can try using a shared spreadsheet with the status of all the orders. Zach from ZMF does this and he updates it often. Leaves less complaints in his threads, and more about the quality of his products.


That´s right! But If customer don´t get a message that´s the only way! Quality of a product is also how I tread - I don´t find the right word - the customer!
And, I see you have bought a sony/Kimber cable! How Long have you wait?


----------



## Boogie7910

I've sent at least 5 emails to Matt since december and haven't gotten a single response.


----------



## Blommen

I hope he and his family are ok, but this is pretty bad business practice.


----------



## ATau

I placed an order on Black Friday and received it only near the end of January. The wait was longer than usual, sure, but the cable is absolutely gorgeous and exactly as I expected.
What I want to say is that Matt and his team are dedicated people, but they have more on their hands than ever before, be it the number of orders or family business. 
All the time this small team spends responding to emails and being active on social media is all time they can't spend making your cables.
If you guys can just wait a bit more and be a bit more understanding, your patience will be rewarded with an absolute gem of a product. Please be assured of that


----------



## Blommen

ATau said:


> I placed an order on Black Friday and received it only near the end of January. The wait was longer than usual, sure, but the cable is absolutely gorgeous and exactly as I expected.
> What I want to say is that Matt and his team are dedicated people, but they have more on their hands than ever before, be it the number of orders or family business.
> All the time this small team spends responding to emails and being active on social media is all time they can't spend making your cables.
> If you guys can just wait a bit more and be a bit more understanding, your patience will be rewarded with an absolute gem of a product. Please be assured of that



I don't doubt their dedication nor the quality. BUT not answering customers who have already payed and been patient is not cool. If you look a couple of comments above, I inquired about my order here, after getting no answer on FB. I still haven't got an answer. I don't want to be angry about this so I am not going to let it get to me, but the least they could do was to send around an email to all the folks who have been waiting (13 weeks in my case). 

Dude, Bitcoin has gone from 7k to 20k and back to 7k again in the time this freaking cable has been in production


----------



## ATau

You're right, not answering customers isn't the way to go. I did inquire about my order by email and Matt answered a bit more than a week later. Weird that he didn't get back to you yet.
Have you tried contacting Forza by email or PM?
Facebook or Head-Fi forums aren't really the most direct way to contact Forza, especially for a personal inquiry about your order. This thread is about impressions on Forza Audioworks and their products, it's not a contact form for the company.
Hope you'll get hold of Matt and get your order soon.


----------



## AppleheadMay

ATau said:


> You're right, not answering customers isn't the way to go. I did inquire about my order by email and Matt answered a bit more than a week later. Weird that he didn't get back to you yet.
> Have you tried contacting Forza by email or PM?
> Facebook or Head-Fi forums aren't really the most direct way to contact Forza, especially for a personal inquiry about your order. This thread is about impressions on Forza Audioworks and their products, it's not a contact form for the company.
> Hope you'll get hold of Matt and get your order soon.



+1
I'm not approving this way of failing to reply to customers in any way and you all have the right to be worried/upset.
But IMO complaining through social media isn't exactly classy and nagging here in a forum thread bothers the hell out of the rest of us who are trying to find some actual info on these cables.
I am also waiting by the way but I'm used to it as there are other cable manufacturers I waited a lot longer on than Matez and I often get into Kickstarters, Crowd Supplies and Massdrops. Not saying you should all be that patient but settle it through more personal channels like PM and email. This isn't the place and maybe the mods should take action here?


----------



## Blommen

ATau said:


> You're right, not answering customers isn't the way to go. I did inquire about my order by email and Matt answered a bit more than a week later. Weird that he didn't get back to you yet.
> Have you tried contacting Forza by email or PM?
> Facebook or Head-Fi forums aren't really the most direct way to contact Forza, especially for a personal inquiry about your order. This thread is about impressions on Forza Audioworks and their products, it's not a contact form for the company.
> Hope you'll get hold of Matt and get your order soon.





AppleheadMay said:


> +1
> I'm not approving this way of failing to reply to customers in any way and you all have the right to be worried/upset.
> But IMO complaining through social media isn't exactly classy and nagging here in a forum thread bothers the hell out of the rest of us who are trying to find some actual info on these cables.
> I am also waiting by the way but I'm used to it as there are other cable manufacturers I waited a lot longer on than Matez and I often get into Kickstarters, Crowd Supplies and Massdrops. Not saying you should all be that patient but settle it through more personal channels like PM and email. This isn't the place and maybe the mods should take action here?



Guys, I agree. I am not trying to start any hate here. That being said I think it is important to share experiences, imo that is the charm of the "personal audio" space. And I have contacted him/them personally first of course. 

Anyways, I'll wait for now and not derail the thread any longer.


----------



## Boogie7910

AppleheadMay said:


> +1
> I'm not approving this way of failing to reply to customers in any way and you all have the right to be worried/upset.
> But IMO complaining through social media isn't exactly classy and nagging here in a forum thread bothers the hell out of the rest of us who are trying to find some actual info on these cables.
> I am also waiting by the way but I'm used to it as there are other cable manufacturers I waited a lot longer on than Matez and I often get into Kickstarters, Crowd Supplies and Massdrops. Not saying you should all be that patient but settle it through more personal channels like PM and email. This isn't the place and maybe the mods should take action here?



I disagree. It's important and valuable for to people to share their experiences here positive or negative. High end cables cost a lot of money, and before people make that kind of commitment they should be well informed on a particular companies business practices whether that be positive or negative. Some people may not want to deal with a company that has poor communication and long waits. To others, it may be worth the hassle so they can own some fantastic cables. Censoring information from the consumer is morally wrong.


----------



## Matez (Feb 9, 2018)

Folks,

In short, 90% of orders placed before the 22nd of January is done and shipped. All unanswered mails will be replied and all trackings will be updated within 48 hours time.

Again, I can only apologize for these delays. I'm having more drama here than one person is able to handle. I'll spare you details and will get back to work.

Cheers,
Matt

Edit: That spreadsheet available to all customers sounds like a plan. I'll try to do this, maybe it'll be easier for people here.


----------



## JohannLiebert

Selling my hybrid iem cable for anyone who isn't keen on waiting a month or more =)
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/forzaaudioworks-faw-iem-hybrid-cable.871929/


----------



## rynaus

I ordered my Noir HPC cable 2 weeks ago and since there was no update nor a reply to my recent message, I thought of posting here as it seems to be a regular thing for @Matez to ignore his customers. Bad business model indeed.
Could you please give me an update for my order #003511 ?
Thank you.


----------



## 480126

rynaus said:


> I ordered my Noir HPC cable 2 weeks ago and since there was no update nor a reply to my recent message, I thought of posting here as it seems to be a regular thing for @Matez to ignore his customers. Bad business model indeed.
> Could you please give me an update for my order #003511 ?
> Thank you.


Yes, it is bad Business. I got a message from Matt on 12.2. that my cable (order 3462) finished on 13.2. ! I ask 16.2. - 19.2. and 20.2. when shipping! No answer!


----------



## AppleheadMay

Frida309 said:


> Yes, it is bad Business. I got a message from Matt on 12.2. that my cable (order 3462) finished on 13.2. ! I ask 16.2. - 19.2. and 20.2. when shipping! No answer!



You asked 16/2, 19/2 and 20/2? Wow, you have a lot of patience!
Just never buy something on Massdrop, Kickstarter or do a group buy ...


----------



## Rowethren

AppleheadMay said:


> You asked 16/2, 19/2 and 20/2? Wow, you have a lot of patience!
> Just never buy something on Massdrop, Kickstarter or do a group buy ...



Haha, true that! Had to wait for 8 months for my dev/tty keyset and I am still missing some lol...


----------



## AppleheadMay

Rowethren said:


> Haha, true that! Had to wait for 8 months for my dev/tty keyset and I am still missing some lol...



Keysets are the worst, I’m waiting for 7bit HoneyB’s ... 2 years and counting.


----------



## Rowethren

AppleheadMay said:


> Keysets are the worst, I’m waiting for 7bit HoneyB’s ... 2 years and counting.



Damn...That is insane! Loving my PBT High profiles though  We are getting a bit OT here though


----------



## AppleheadMay

Rowethren said:


> Damn...That is insane! Loving my PBT High profiles though  We are getting a bit OT here though



No we're not, nice cables!  
And classy font!

Check my profile at the bottom. Quite a bit off stuff I'm still waiting for.
All but one are 40% to TKL though, only the Topre is full size.
What MX style switches do you use if I may ask? I seem to be torn between Zealio 78g and Hakos. Just ordered me a shitload of Hakos yesterday planning to change the switches in a few boards.


----------



## Rowethren

AppleheadMay said:


> No we're not, nice cables!
> And classy font!
> 
> Check my profile at the bottom. Quite a bit off stuff I'm still waiting for.
> ...



Well that board is a Realforce RGB so 55g Topre, it has hyperspheres and I silences the space-bar stabiliser as well and I can't see myself changing anytime soon. I use MX Red/Brown as well but Topre is by far my favourite, my MX Red is limited to my office as it is so dusty I don't want to take anything I actually like there ha


----------



## AppleheadMay

Rowethren said:


> Well that board is a Realforce RGB so 55g Topre, it has hyperspheres and I silences the space-bar stabiliser as well and I can't see myself changing anytime soon. I use MX Red/Brown as well but Topre is by far my favourite, my MX Red is limited to my office as it is so dusty I don't want to take anything I actually like there ha



I prefer Topre over MX switches as well, nothing better. But most boards you can't get Topres in sadly so I try to find a switch that feels as much as a Topre as possible. I got a Realforce RGB and Leopold FC660C.  Absolutely love them!

On another note: I just found a BNIB HD 580 Precision two days ago, waiting for it to come in. That nearly completes my Senn collection. Really great I still found this piece of history new.


----------



## Paul Graham

Please don't get me started on Mech KB's!! My wife put up with enough with me having Audiophile/Gaming hobbies, But now I've started getting into keyboards too, She has the patience of a saint lol! 
Anyway, @Matez I sent you an email within the last 24 or so hours bud re a cable with Hirose connector etc>?! I'm looking at ordering next week but need confirmation first that you can do what I need as the hirose 6 pin for example is not shown in your connector selection.
It will be from snowyzs@live.com.


----------



## AppleheadMay

The RGB is 45g though, I have it as well. And I just found a BNIB Topre Realforce 87U 10 Anniversary Edition 55g. 
LoL ... buying week.


----------



## Rowethren

AppleheadMay said:


> The RGB is 45g though, I have it as well. And I just found a BNIB Topre Realforce 87U 10 Anniversary Edition 55g.
> LoL ... buying week.



My bad must have miss remembered. Either way will love it!



Paul Graham said:


> Please don't get me started on Mech KB's!! My wife put up with enough with me having Audiophile/Gaming hobbies, But now I've started getting into keyboards too, She has the patience of a saint lol!
> Anyway, @Matez I sent you an email within the last 24 or so hours bud re a cable with Hirose connector etc>?! I'm looking at ordering next week but need confirmation first that you can do what I need as the hirose 6 pin for example is not shown in your connector selection.
> It will be from snowyzs@live.com.



But keyboards are so fun! I am on the low end and I have already spent around £500 on keyboards and around another £600 on keycaps... I think I have found my perfect setup now though. Looks feels and sounds great! Shame I am so bad a typing though ha!


----------



## Paul Graham

I'm fast but I cant touch type yet to save my life lol! Keyboards and keycaps.... I'm about 5 keyboards, 6 sets of keycaps and £500 in. Thereabouts.


----------



## AppleheadMay

I can touch type, had dactylo courses when I was young. I'm not a fast typer anymore though.
I don't even want to mention what I'm for in with 16 keyboards, switches and some capsets. (Quite a few still in Massdrop/Kickstarter/Groupbuy)
And then there's the little matter of 14 mice ... 
I enjoy them all though and choose a different set every morning for the day.


----------



## Paul Graham

Haha a man after my own heart - 12 or 13 ( ICR lol ) mice and counting!


----------



## AppleheadMay

Paul Graham said:


> Haha a man after my own heart - 12 or 13 ( ICR lol ) mice and counting!



Fun isn’t it?
Saw the Lexip on Kickstarter?


----------



## Paul Graham

AppleheadMay said:


> Fun isn’t it?
> Saw the Lexip on Kickstarter?


 
I watched JayzTwoCentz review on it and it looks "Interesting"


----------



## AppleheadMay

Hadn’t seen that one, quite informative, thanks!


----------



## Rowethren

That looks interesting, shame it is laser though. Optical is much nicer IME. I have been using the G900 for the last year or so and honestly wouldn't get a wired mouse again. Now they have cracked lag free wireless there isn't a great reason to have a wire. The only thing that I would like would be if it was shaped like the G502 and was made of PBT as the main buttons have started to shine pretty badly already. That would be my perfect mouse.


----------



## AppleheadMay

Optical is indeed best, strnge they don't all make them optical these days.
Size/shape wise I love the G600 even better thaqn the G502.
But sometimes I also like the small ones like G303 and G Pro.
I don't mind the cables, they need a cable to charge anyway or a mousemat with a cable.
I have a G903 but mostly use it with the cable.
Exceptions are the G602 and the G603 that can go half a year without new batteries and the MX series that can last for months between charging.


----------



## 480126

I thought this was a tread about forza cable and not Keyboards!!!!


----------



## Paul Graham

Oh it is. Chill  
I wonder if Matt would be able to make a sexy ass data cable for a keyboard???


----------



## ATau

Yeah this is getting out of hand 
Let's get back on track people!


----------



## ATau

Paul Graham said:


> Oh it is. Chill
> I wonder if Matt would be able to make a sexy ass data cable for a keyboard???



I'm guessing he most certainly would! But is it in his interest?


----------



## Rowethren

Yeah you are right my bad for that sorry.


----------



## AppleheadMay

Beats the whining.


----------



## ATau

Can't argue with that...


----------



## AppleheadMay

But let's hope things get back to normal for him soon so everybody gets their cables and we can read some impressions about them here.
I really love the look and feel, finishing and attention to detail (hybrid noir) and the price is more than reasonable compared to other cable makers.
I'm sticking with these and have some more on order.


----------



## 480126

On Thursday I got a mail that my cable finished and send on Friday! I ordered on 24.1. and if I get the cable next week that´s okay. It seem that Matt have no more Problems. Because the cable are very good I hope he answer customers quickly!


----------



## quodjo105

Is the hybrid iem cable a good match for a warm iem ?..or I should be looking at something else ?


----------



## Matho

I put an order 2 weeks ago for an iem cable and the website still indicates « payment accepted » for the order status.

No answer to my email and FB message so far...


----------



## AppleheadMay

Two whole weeks!!! How awful ...


----------



## ATau

Matho said:


> I put an order 2 weeks ago for an iem cable and the website still indicates « payment accepted » for the order status.



The website will indicate "payment accepted" until shipping of the order, no need to worry about this. Even during the building process of your cable, the status will be "payment accepted".


----------



## 480126

AppleheadMay said:


> Two whole weeks!!! How awful ...


Your Posts are sometimes not good ironisch! It‘s awful when Matt don‘t  answer. It’s always the same. Maybe you can‘ unterstand that Customer payed Money and have the right that the salesmen answer quickly


----------



## AppleheadMay

Frida309 said:


> Your Posts are sometimes not good ironisch! It‘s awful when Matt don‘t  answer. It’s always the same. Maybe you can‘ unterstand that Customer payed Money and have the right that the salesmen answer quickly



Indeed, a salesman, or business owner in this case should obey his customers like a dog or see his business trashed all over the Internet.
Nice attitude, does the sun rotate around you?

It's 2 silly weeks man, have you ever bought a cable from another boutique company? Ever bought a Massdrop, Kickstarter, boutique amps, group buys?
I have keycaps ordered over 2 years ago that would be delivered beginning 2017 and I'm still waiting, exclusive things are worth the wait. The next set I will be ordering is expected in 2021 and yes, I will be ordering from him again since I know I can't get that quality anywhere else.
Stuff like that takes time, many people here have been waiting much, much longer for these and other cables.
People who want to buy exclusive gear like this from a boutique company should really inform themselves better before ordering. 
This thread is full of people writing how long it takes so if you would have browsed through it a bit before ordering you could have known.


----------



## Matho

I don’t mind waiting.

But the website should be honest about the required time for delivery instead of indicating that cables are usually sent in 5 to 7 days, that’s all.

I am sure that the cable will be awesome 

That’s just no the point.


----------



## Paul Graham (Feb 26, 2018)

Just made a new order today. First one in a while. I trust it will be made to the highest quality and shipped as soon as they can. But I don't mind waiting. High End anything takes time and patience  @Matez  Can you confirm you got my message on the FAW site regards my order please?


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

quodjo105 said:


> Is the hybrid iem cable a good match for a warm iem ?..or I should be looking at something else ?



It is a balanced to slightly brighter cable, so will pair wonderfully with a warmer IEM. It doens't change the sound a lot, more of a subtly difference in air and separation with a tiny bit more treble presence. I've had mine for a couple of years now with no issues


----------



## all999 (Feb 27, 2018)

One, used couple of hours hybrid 2pin - 4.4mm 1,50 meter for sale in EU. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## quodjo105

all999 said:


> One, used couple of hours hybrid 2pin - 4.4mm 1,50 meter for sale in EU. PM me if you're interested.


How much ?


----------



## all999

quodjo105 said:


> How much ?



99€ shipped.


----------



## Boogie7910 (Feb 27, 2018)

AppleheadMay said:


> Indeed, a salesman, or business owner in this case should obey his customers like a dog or see his business trashed all over the Internet.
> Nice attitude, does the sun rotate around you?
> 
> It's 2 silly weeks man, have you ever bought a cable from another boutique company? Ever bought a Massdrop, Kickstarter, boutique amps, group buys?
> ...



You're conflating two separate issues. It's not the wait for the order that's the problem, it's the lack of communication.

Setting up my first order with Matt was a pain because it's almost impossible to have a back and forth conversation so everything is understood about the specifics on both sides. I'm perfectly happy to wait during the production time, but for example, I'm trying to put in a new order and haven't gotten a single response in two months after multiple emails. He even he came in this thread and said they would be answered but that did not happen.


----------



## Paul Graham

Boogie7910 said:


> You're conflating two separate issues. It's not the wait for the order that's the problem, it's the lack of communication.
> 
> Setting up my first order with Matt was a pain because it's almost impossible to have a back and forth conversation so everything is understood about the specifics on both sides. I'm perfectly happy to wait during the production time, but for example, I'm trying to put in a new order and haven't gotten a single response in two months after multiple emails. He even he came in this thread and said they would be answered but that did not happen.



See this I understand. Mat is a top bloke and we all know our orders will be satisfied, However, Some contact would be useful. I agree with you because I have a specific part of my cable I wish to change before its made but I'm getting no response.


----------



## 480126

I don´t know what´s about Matt:
Mail from Matt 12.2.18:Thanks for understanding - it has been a hell of a month for me. Your cable is one of the first cables scheduled to be made in upcoming week. I should have it ready on Tuesday and it will be sent in the next shippment.

16.2. +19.2.18 + 20.2. I ask Matt what about the cable?

Mail from matt 22.2.: I apologize for the late answer - your cable is ready and it will be picked up by FEDEX tomorrow morning - it should arrive at your place on Monday/Tuesday. Sorry it took so long!

Ask about trackingnumber 23. + 26.2.

No answer – no cable!!!
That´s terrible


----------



## xxx1313 (Feb 27, 2018)

Frida309 said:


> I don´t know what´s about Matt:
> Mail from Matt 12.2.18:Thanks for understanding - it has been a hell of a month for me. Your cable is one of the first cables scheduled to be made in upcoming week. I should have it ready on Tuesday and it will be sent in the next shippment.
> 
> 16.2. +19.2.18 + 20.2. I ask Matt what about the cable?
> ...



My cables, ordered in November 2017, arrived last week, even though I was told before Christmas that they have just been shipped.

minus: seemingly wrong information first, no information afterwards
plus: they have arrived. Patient people will get a good product at least. 

You can expect to you have a shorter waiting period now.


----------



## LifeAspect (Feb 28, 2018)

My cable arrived after a month  (ordered 1/02/2018).
I don't really believe in sound differences between cables but the cable does look good and 1.5m beats 3m any time for me


----------



## mmwwmm

LifeAspect said:


> My cable arrived after a month  (ordered 1/02/2018).
> I don't really believe in sound differences between cables but the cable does look good and 1.5m beats 3m any time for me


It looks great! (I own an HPC Noir and waiting to receive an Hybrid Noir so I know how awesome looking this cable is). Is yours the HPC Noir or the Hybrid? Didn’t really have you notice any improvement in sound compared to the stock cable? For sure I did.

Enjoy!


----------



## LifeAspect

It's the HPC Noir. I still have the opinion cables shouldn't make a noticable difference in sound. But that's just me. I mostly buy different cables for convenience sake than for the "change in sound".


----------



## Blommen

LifeAspect said:


> My cable arrived after a month  (ordered 1/02/2018).
> I don't really believe in sound differences between cables but the cable does look good and 1.5m beats 3m any time for me



Looks good, congrats!

Makes me wonder though, how can that cable be delivered before a cable ordered and payed for end of November ? ...


----------



## proedros

i am selling my *FAW hybrid CIEM cable , 2-pin and 3.5 TRRS (balanced) terminated for use with zx2/cowon p1/hifiman 901 etc*

*selling at half price* , it's in mint/new condition as i kept as a spare cable but i have mved on to 4.4 TRRRS (WM1A) so time to go to a new, loving home

pm me if interested


----------



## Rizob

I ordered the Hybrid IEM cable over the weekend and looking forward to pairing it with my SE846! I'm using the FiiO balanced cable at the moment but the build quality just isn't going to last very long with my daily travelling.


----------



## WilliamBlake

Hello to everyone, I'm looking for a cable to fit my Beyerdynamic Dt1990 pro, which one is the best?


----------



## dpickering1

Hello, everyone.

I got an email from Matthew that my order #3468 shipped on Wednesday, March 7th! Happy dance!

I chose the Noir HPC Mk2 version to be paired with my Sennheiser HD 660S and the 2.5mm balanced output from my Astell & Kern AK70 MKII.


----------



## Maru-san

Just picked up the package with my new leashes this evening. One of them a balanced cable for my HD600 and the Sony ZX300, the other one a nice braided new cable for my LCD-2.  The build quality is top notch soundwise I am testing them right now, the HD600 on the balanced output is just ........ nice


----------



## rynaus

More than a month now and still waiting. Everytime I ask, the same reply " Your cable will be ready soon and shipped shortly after" .. Why indicate on website that cable is in stock and ready to ship in 6 days if it's going to take 6 weeks ..


----------



## Syan25

Great company.  I bought some cables a few years ago. Great build and inexpensive.


----------



## Boogie7910 (Mar 24, 2018)

edit


----------



## Charente

I rarely wax lyrical about any cables … normally, I spend modest amounts on them, so long as they do the job as per spec …my previous purchase of a Forza cable was to help lift the sound of Sennheiser’s HD650 using a balanced cable … and it succeeded. I found that any so-called veil had gone. Its quite remarkable how good these almost ‘antique’ headphones can sound, given a bit more power.

Just recently I decided to give the balanced treatment to a pair of MrSpeakers Aeon Flow Open headphones by purchasing the Forza AudioWorks Noir HPC Mk2 with XLR connector to my Schiit Mjolnir 2. 

After some initial settling down, the end result is more impressive than I was expecting. Many will say that the simple effect of more power through a balanced connection will provide immediate impressive impact. True. At the same time, I also purchased the Forza Noir Extender .. a 0.5m length of cable, with battle-tank levels of construction … made from Forza’s TOTL cabling and with Neutrik XLR & Furutech 6.3mm connectors. This idea of using a ‘pigtail’ so I could use the balanced cable on SE amplifiers actually came to me from Mr Dan Clarke of MrSpeakers (thank-you). This converts the single-ended output from my Schiit Lyr2 through the XLR connector of the balanced cable. The results were equally impressive over the stock MrSpeakers SE cable.

In both cases (LYR 2 and MJ2), it was the quality of the soundstage that benefitted the most to my ears … it is remarkably lifelike, with improved, enticing instrument layering, providing greater clarity overall and clearly revealing the subtle textures of the instruments. The MJ2, maybe obviously, is the winner here … the grip on the presentation through the balanced cable is something else … ethereal is maybe the right word.

I listen mostly to Jazz ensemble … for a single example - Django Bates - The Study of Touch … on the first track, the low frequency piano notes ring truly deep and clear with excellent notes decay. The double-bass sounds like … a double bass should.

The presentation is effortless & relaxing and wonderfully engrossing… no edginess, no fatigue (on my setup).

OK, the FAW Noir HPC is not cheap, but, personally, I’m impressed. I’d also add … I think the MrSpeakers AFO’s are an amazing pair of headphones in a sympathetic setup.


----------



## Matez

Charente said:


> I rarely wax lyrical about any cables … normally, I spend modest amounts on them, so long as they do the job as per spec …my previous purchase of a Forza cable was to help lift the sound of Sennheiser’s HD650 using a balanced cable … and it succeeded. I found that any so-called veil had gone. Its quite remarkable how good these almost ‘antique’ headphones can sound, given a bit more power.
> 
> Just recently I decided to give the balanced treatment to a pair of MrSpeakers Aeon Flow Open headphones by purchasing the Forza AudioWorks Noir HPC Mk2 with XLR connector to my Schiit Mjolnir 2.
> 
> ...



This goes to our FB page. Thanks!


----------



## AppleheadMay

Matez said:


> This goes to our FB page. Thanks!



A lot of praize but certainly deserved IMO.
I'd like to add one thing though: "not cheap", no they are not but have you checked prices of most other custom cables? With the build- and sound quality FAW delviers we're getting a really sweet deal here.

By the way Matt, could you look into that mail for the 8 cables I (Pascal) sent you? I'd really love to get the ball rolling. 
Since some of them can't be made in the color series I'd opt for a higher series with sleeving added as I wrote in the mail.
The Noir Hybrids stay the same of course.


----------



## Charente

AppleheadMay said:


> A lot of praize but certainly deserved IMO.
> I'd like to add one thing though: "not cheap", no they are not but have you checked prices of most other custom cables? With the build- and sound quality FAW delviers we're getting a really sweet deal here.



Completely agree !


----------



## Barra

I am interested in the *FAW Noir Mk2 for my HD800*. Can anyone tell me how it sounds in *comparison to the stock HD800 cable*? Love that thick braided look.


----------



## Charente

I don't own HD800 ... but I have replaced the stock cables on HD650 and MrSpeakers Aeon Flow open and in both instances I noted an audible improvement in overall articulation, and particularly soundstage, over their stock cables. On the AFO, I have listened to both Single-ended and balanced with FAW Noir and both were notably better... see my impressions on this from some days ago on the Forza Impressions thread.


----------



## Arum16

Hello,
Could someone please shed some light on my doubts?

Does someone have an interconnect analogue cable, terminated with ICL connector (angled connector)? FAW Claire/Copper ICL.
If so, does its angled form impair/hinder in anyway the stacking of a portable amp with a DAP?
I'm thinking of Shanling M32 + iBasso PB3.

every help and advice appreciated 

Thanks


----------



## nicknack40

Thinking on Trying Atlas Cable these and Toxic look very good cables. But im not waiting a month for a reply to a email then weeks and weeks later to get the Cables no matter how good they are lol


----------



## Sheep1234

Here the Claire HPC Mk2 for the Utopia.

I have to say this is a must have if you own the Utopia. It's one of the lightest cables I ever had and so it's much better than the stock cable. The Utopia feels so much more comfortable to wear.
The build quality is very good and on the same level of the cables of Plussound. I chose a pure copper one because in my experience silver makes the sound brighter which I don't need with the Utopia.
Delivery took 20 days to Germany which is not Forza's fault but the delivery company shipped it to the customs office where it was stuck for 10 days.

I like the sound of these more than the stock cable, especially the bass is tighter.
It has no microphonics whatsoever and it looks super well made.
Unlike a cable I got from Lavricables this has no spring to it which I found very annoying on the Lavricable one.

The design is nice too and I prefer the ViaBlue Plug more than the one of Furutec. If anything I'd like to see different splitter options. While the one that is on it by default is not too bad, I like the ones of Plussound and Toxic Cables much more because they look nicer.
I'd give it 4,5 stars from 5 stars. If there would be different splitters to choose from I'd give it 5 stars. The value you get for Forza's cables is unmatched I think. I really didn't expect such a nice cable for it's cheap price but this cable is as good as it can be. 
If I ever need another cable I'd buy one from Forza again.


----------



## oatp1b1

Just thought I'd chip in briefly in the discussion. I ordered two cables from FAW on the 23rd of March, and I picked them up from my post office today. 12 days including weekends and Easter is really good imho. I ordered a Color series for my HD600's which seems fine, but I haven't listened to them yet. Much better feeling that the flimsy stock cable though. I also ordered the Claire HPC MK2 which is a significant step up from MK1 which I had for my SRH1540's. Much more sturdy but still light. They're for a pair of E-MU teaks which has not been shipped to me yet, so I sadly cannot confirm that they work. I'm sure they do work as intended, but I've read so many posts online about how third market cables don't work for the EMU's so I'm holding my thumbs..


----------



## Arum16

Arum16 said:


> Hello,
> Could someone please shed some light on my doubts?
> 
> Does someone have an interconnect analogue cable, terminated with ICL connector (angled connector)? FAW Claire/Copper ICL.
> ...


Got my answer from Matt himself, and a piece of advice. Great  ICS form is the better choice. Thanks Matt


----------



## VonBoedfeld

Hi,

I am looking for a balanced Forza cable for my Denon D7200.
Source: Onkyo Granbeat
Any recommendations?


----------



## Arum16

VonBoedfeld said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking for a balanced Forza cable for my Denon D7200.
> Source: Onkyo Granbeat
> Any recommendations?



Hello,
You can drop them a message on their website's message page:
https://forzaaudioworks.com/en/contact-form.php

I've asked them some advice about a cable, and Matt was quite helpful.
Hope this helps


----------



## Arum16 (Apr 19, 2018)

Finally I've come around to order a FAW cable plus an interconnect for my portable setup.
From ordering day till delivery to my door, 12 days went by. And no express shipping method either. On my book that's exceedingly fast!!

I'm now a proud owner of a balanced FAW Noir Hybrid HPC plus FAW Claire ICS interconnector for my Shanling M3s + iBasso PB3 + HD6XX 

I've got a few hi-res tracks on my DAP, of assorted music types. I range from Metal, 80's pop to Chopin's nocturnes & sonatas.

I've already had my HD6XX gone through its burn in with its stock cable. From the first five or so tracks I could really experience what the transition to FAW's cable meant.
It's a given that a not so good recording doesn't shine, no matter how good your selected gear might be. But upon choosing my best hi-res tracks... my music experience took a new turn. To my hears, there are newer nuances to the music. The instruments and notes take on new body, new volume.

I'm a newbie to audiophilia, and my hears are far from being trained. But my short time with my "new" setup has been a truely amazing experience.

Thanks everyone on this forum, from whom I've drawn good hints and tips on choosing my gear.
Thanks to Matt for his advice and great gear.

Time to get back to music


----------



## F700 (Apr 26, 2018)

Just got my two cables from Matt.
1x Noir Hybrid balanced for the LCD-X and 1x Quad Hybrid for IEM Sony N3AP and Sony XBA-Z5.
Owning several cables from other manufacturers (Lavricable, Norne, etc...), I have to say that the material used for the confection of the cable is the best I have seen so far.
The connectors and the plug termination from Furutec and Neutrik are just incredible. Too soon for commenting on the sound, but my Sony N3AP with the Flagship Quad Hybrid connected in Balanced with the Sony ZX300 immediately brought a big smile on my face. The sound was detailed, punchy yet delicate, excellent imaging and soundstage. Audio bliss. Finally, the cable is not stiff. It is very flexible and seems extra durable. 

Thank you Matt, I am sold


----------



## Matez

F700 said:


> Just got my two cables from Matt.
> 1x Noir Hybrid balanced for the LCD-X and 1x Quad Hybrid for IEM Sony N3AP and Sony XBA-Z5.
> Owning several cables from other manufacturers (Lavricable, Norne, etc...), I have to say that the material used for the confection of the cable is the best I have seen so far.
> The connectors and the plug termination from Furutec and Neutrik are just incredible. Too soon for commenting on the sound, but my Sony N3AP with the Flagship Quad Hybrid connected in Balanced with the Sony ZX300 immediately brought a big smile on my face. The sound was detailed, punchy yet delicate, excellent imaging and soundstage. Audio bliss. Finally, the cable is not stiff. It is very flexible and seems extra durable.
> ...



Very nice feedback, much appreciated! This goes to our FB page for sure!


----------



## Matez

Arum16 said:


> Finally I've come around to order a FAW cable plus an interconnect for my portable setup.
> From ordering day till delivery to my door, 12 days went by. And no express shipping method either. On my book that's exceedingly fast!!
> 
> I'm now a proud owner of a balanced FAW Noir Hybrid HPC plus FAW Claire ICS interconnector for my Shanling M3s + iBasso PB3 + HD6XX
> ...



That's great to read, I'm happy that you are happy! Enjoy!


----------



## Gosod

F700 said:


> Just got my two cables from Matt.
> 1x Noir Hybrid balanced for the LCD-X and 1x Quad Hybrid for IEM Sony N3AP and Sony XBA-Z5.
> Owning several cables from other manufacturers (Lavricable, Norne, etc...), I have to say that the material used for the confection of the cable is the best I have seen so far.
> The connectors and the plug termination from Furutec and Neutrik are just incredible. Too soon for commenting on the sound, but my Sony N3AP with the Flagship Quad Hybrid connected in Balanced with the Sony ZX300 immediately brought a big smile on my face. The sound was detailed, punchy yet delicate, excellent imaging and soundstage. Audio bliss. Finally, the cable is not stiff. It is very flexible and seems extra durable.
> ...


It looks nice, I'm glad Matez goes ahead and releases a new cable.


----------



## Matez

Gosod said:


> It looks nice, I'm glad Matez goes ahead and releases a new cable.



If there's a need which involves cables, we're on it.


----------



## Speednut

I have the Noir HPC Mk2 cable for my HD800 and I love the build quality and feel of that cable.

So I just had to order 2 more for my ZMF Atticus and future ZMF Auteur.


----------



## Matez

Speednut said:


> I have the Noir HPC Mk2 cable for my HD800 and I love the build quality and feel of that cable.
> 
> So I just had to order 2 more for my ZMF Atticus and future ZMF Auteur.



Thanks!


----------



## wirefriend

mmwwmm said:


> ... I own an HPC Noir and waiting to receive an Hybrid Noir so I know how awesome looking this cable is....


Did you receive it?
Could you compare Noir HPC Mk2 to Noir Hybrid HPC?
I own Noir HPC Mk2 now and I wonder if I should upgrade to Hybrid....


----------



## melons (May 9, 2018)

One benefit of insomnia is that you find you have the time to read this very very long thread in it's entirety in just one late night sitting & on the back of what I've read I took the plunge at 5.10am this morning and ordered a Forza balanced hybrid iem cable. I then went to bed

I'm quite excited


----------



## musicday

melons said:


> One benefit of insomnia is that you find you have the time to read this very very long thread in it's entirety in just one late night sitting & on the back of what I've read I took the plunge at 5.10am this morning and ordered a Forza balanced hybrid iem cable. I then went to bed
> 
> I'm quite excited


You did the right thing. Forza AudioWorks is a great company, great quality and great prices. I have ordered 2 cables before and ready to order the third for my Pioneer Master1.


----------



## Matez

melons said:


> One benefit of insomnia is that you find you have the time to read this very very long thread in it's entirety in just one late night sitting & on the back of what I've read I took the plunge at 5.10am this morning and ordered a Forza balanced hybrid iem cable. I then went to bed
> 
> I'm quite excited



You surely know what to do with free time 

Thanks!


----------



## melons

Matez said:


> You surely know what to do with free time
> 
> Thanks!



Normal sleep patterns would save me a lot of money  , speaking of which I would have added a female usb to micro B adaptor for use with my AK70 mkii & my soon to arrive iFi idsd micro BL (waiting on iFi for new stock to arrive in the UK) to my order if I'd seen them on your website as they look pretty sexy. Alas, I didn't browse your facebook page until last night , so didn't know they were in your portfolio.

Still, can't wait for your iem cable to arrive (It's not overdue postage wise), as whilst the oem Sennheiser cables on my IE80S iem's was good, the fiio rc-ie8b balanced cable I'm currently using has opened my ears to the joy of balanced output, but as a conduit it's not very good and very very bright


----------



## gibant1

I ordered a headphone cable on new years day. After over month without any communication from Forza... website, email and Facebook, I had to claim off Paypal.


----------



## Boogie7910 (May 16, 2018)

edit


----------



## Matez

gibant1 said:


> I ordered a headphone cable on new years day. After over month without any communication from Forza... website, email and Facebook, I had to claim off Paypal.



Apologies that you had to go through this. The fault is all mine. Early 2018 was exceptionally rough for me and by business. I became a father then. Please write to me again at: matthew@forzaaudioworks.com

...and we'll figure something out.  Something nice for you.

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## timbukktwo (May 17, 2018)

gibant1-

As encouragement, let me tell you this.  What you went through was the exceptional, not the norm.  Especially because the products at F.A.W. are so good, we all really want them asap (much less any additional problems, too).  Matt is a great guy- a (little) slow (sometimes) with communication, but a straight arrow for sure.  For a worldwide business, F.A.W. still seems like a small company trying its best to move a great product.  Because their product is so good AND beyond reasonably priced, demand is high.  Normal turn around on average is better than most high end cable manufactures (in most cases).  Again, sorry what you went through, it was a bit much, I agree.   Hang in there, Matt’s a GREAT GUY, and will make it up to you- I assure you. When he says, something ‘nice for you’- he really means it and is sincerely apologetic.  I purchased from him awhile back, and I have no regrets and would recommend F.A.W. to anyone without remorse.  If you’ve never ordered from F.A.W. before, hang in there, because it’s worth the wait, I promise!  Let us know how things go, okay?

(I don’t have any affiliation with F.A.W. or Matt- I’m just a super satisfied customer.)

-Tim


----------



## gibant1

I've Emailed Matt about getting an XLR cable for my Hifiman edition X that I purchased from Majordomo. Hopefully, we can sort something out.


----------



## Matez

timbukktwo said:


> gibant1-
> 
> As encouragement, let me tell you this.  What you went through was the exceptional, not the norm.  Especially because the products at F.A.W. are so good, we all really want them asap (much less any additional problems, too).  Matt is a great guy- a (little) slow (sometimes) with communication, but a straight arrow for sure.  For a worldwide business, F.A.W. still seems like a small company trying its best to move a great product.  Because their product is so good AND beyond reasonably priced, demand is high.  Normal turn around on average is better than most high end cable manufactures (in most cases).  Again, sorry what you went through, it was a bit much, I agree.   Hang in there, Matt’s a GREAT GUY, and will make it up to you- I assure you. When he says, something ‘nice for you’- he really means it and is sincerely apologetic.  I purchased from him awhile back, and I have no regrets and would recommend F.A.W. to anyone without remorse.  If you’ve never ordered from F.A.W. before, hang in there, because it’s worth the wait, I promise!  Let us know how things go, okay?
> 
> ...



Much appreciated!


----------



## pietcux

Look what I got from Forza two days ago:



 
It is the Noir Hybrid HPC 1.5 m balanced 4.4 mm for Sennheiser HD800/800S. Now I can use the balanced out of the WM1A with this SD modded HD800. Great sound, superb build quality. 
@Matez , are you already working on my pig tail 4.4mm female to XLR 4pin male?


----------



## cooldude211986

pietcux said:


> Look what I got from Forza two days ago:
> 
> It is the Noir Hybrid HPC 1.5 m balanced 4.4 mm for Sennheiser HD800/800S. Now I can use the balanced out of the WM1A with this SD modded HD800. Great sound, superb build quality.
> @Matez , are you already working on my pig tail 4.4mm female to XLR 4pin male?



Nice setup. How would you compare the sound of Stock vs Noir Hybrid out of WM1A? 
In my experience, WM1A generally tends to a have neutral character. Did you experience any sound coloration after adding hybrid cables to the setup?


----------



## chinerino

Hey i want to get a SONY LOD but however i dont see many in the market right now, how does it works? is there a seperate DAC in the LOD? May i get some insight from the maker as i was browsing forza audioworks i thought of coming here!


----------



## pietcux

cooldude211986 said:


> Nice setup. How would you compare the sound of Stock vs Noir Hybrid out of WM1A?
> In my experience, WM1A generally tends to a have neutral character. Did you experience any sound coloration after adding hybrid cables to the setup?


The original  HD800 cable is a silver coated copper too. The sound itself did not change, the control that the player has over the headphone gets better, and the impulse response seems to improve.


----------



## Matez

pietcux said:


> Look what I got from Forza two days ago:
> 
> It is the Noir Hybrid HPC 1.5 m balanced 4.4 mm for Sennheiser HD800/800S. Now I can use the balanced out of the WM1A with this SD modded HD800. Great sound, superb build quality.
> @Matez , are you already working on my pig tail 4.4mm female to XLR 4pin male?



Yes, this one looks like ours alright


----------



## chinerino

chinerino said:


> Hey i want to get a SONY LOD but however i dont see many in the market right now, how does it works? is there a seperate DAC in the LOD? May i get some insight from the maker as i was browsing forza audioworks i thought of coming here!


@Matez


----------



## pietcux

chinerino said:


> @Matez


Which Sony player do you have?


----------



## chinerino

pietcux said:


> Which Sony player do you have?


currently a Sony NW A45


----------



## cooldude211986

pietcux said:


> The original  HD800 cable is a silver coated copper too. The sound itself did not change, the control that the player has over the headphone gets better, and the impulse response seems to improve.



I believe Silver coated Copper will behave different than the actual Silver cable. Do you see any change on the sound-staging/imaging with the new cable? Silver does emphasize on PRaT. I'm not sure if there will be a sound difference between hybrid cable (Silver-Copper) vs stock cable (Silver-coated Copper).


----------



## melons (May 29, 2018)

I've seen a few posts regarding lack of communication from Forza with order progress, but I think they're getting better. I placed my first order (Hybrid iem cable) with them on the 9th May and registered an account on their site during the ordering process (I'm based in the UK).
Registering an account allows you to sign-in and view your orders, it didn't provide much succour prior to dispatch, other than a 'payment accepted' flag, but on dispatch the order status does change to shipped. I also received an email on the shipping date (24th May) advising me that my order had shipped and it included a Polish mail tracking number & hyperlink which at least lets you follow status and date Polish mail pass your order onto International couriers (in my case Royal Mail, I discovered this by pasting the tracking code into RM's tracking website), I'm guessing that Polish mail generally forward to your Country's National mail service.

My order was delivered today (29th May), sadly I'm currently 120 miles away, but looking forward to our first date 

Time from order to (UK) receipt:  14 Working days/ 20 Days Total (This includes One Bank Holiday). Shipping method/option: Polish Post


----------



## pietcux

cooldude211986 said:


> I believe Silver coated Copper will behave different than the actual Silver cable. Do you see any change on the sound-staging/imaging with the new cable? Silver does emphasize on PRaT. I'm not sure if there will be a sound difference between hybrid cable (Silver-Copper) vs stock cable (Silver-coated Copper).


The cable for sure sounds fantastic. But it is on the dap side that you use two total different output stages so the comparison is not easy. It is like using two different amps for two different cables. Balanced vs unbalanced. The cable has a wonderfull physical behoviour. It is absolutely not stubborn, it has the perfect weight and is optical very pleasing and impressive.


----------



## Sheep1234

What a beauty


----------



## pietcux

chinerino said:


> currently a Sony NW A45


I am not convinced that the WM port carries an analog signal on the A45. It does on the A15 that I own, but it is a very silent signal, so I prefer to use the headphone out to feed my amp.


----------



## chinerino

pietcux said:


> I am not convinced that the WM port carries an analog signal on the A45. It does on the A15 that I own, but it is a very silent signal, so I prefer to use the headphone out to feed my amp.


isnt it double amp?


----------



## cooldude211986

melons said:


> I've seen a few posts regarding lack of communication from Forza with order progress, but I think they're getting better. I placed my first order (Hybrid iem cable) with them on the 9th May and registered an account on their site during the ordering process (I'm based in the UK).
> Registering an account allows you to sign-in and view your orders, it didn't provide much succour prior to dispatch, other than a 'payment accepted' flag, but on dispatch the order status does change to shipped. I also received an email on the shipping date (24th May) advising me that my order had shipped and it included a Polish mail tracking number & hyperlink which at least lets you follow status and date Polish mail pass your order onto International couriers (in my case Royal Mail, I discovered this by pasting the tracking code into RM's tracking website), I'm guessing that Polish mail generally forward to your Country's National mail service.
> 
> My order was delivered today (29th May), sadly I'm currently 120 miles away, but looking forward to our first date
> ...



I did place an order recently with Forza. I've to say that communication is not Forza's forte but Matt was kind enough to reply to my mails once in a while and helped me with my queries/cable selection. Patience is the key here It took better part of three weeks for my cables to ship out since the time I placed the order. I'm hoping to receive them shortly and post my impressions.


----------



## cooldude211986 (Jun 2, 2018)

pietcux said:


> The cable for sure sounds fantastic. But it is on the dap side that you use two total different output stages so the comparison is not easy. It is like using two different amps for two different cables. Balanced vs unbalanced. The cable has a wonderfull physical behoviour. It is absolutely not stubborn, it has the perfect weight and is optical very pleasing and impressive.



I got you. Probably then 'sounds fantastic' could be either because of the new cable or going from unbalanced to balanced or both. There is no way to figure out what caused major change to the sound but I'm guessing that going from unbalanced to balanced will bring the major change and then the hybrid cable will complement that change as well.


----------



## cooldude211986

Sheep1234 said:


> What a beauty



Perfectly done!


----------



## melons

As all cables are apparently the same I'm booking myself an appointment with a psychologist as since receiving the Forza Hybrid iem cable (2.5mm trrs) I'm hearing voices in my head that I've never heard before. The cable matches with my IE80S's beautifully, music has more authority, clarity,  bass is great and treble much improved. More to the point, the tracks that wouldn't play well with my previous 2 cables sound hugely better with the Forza. My only regret is not opting for the dark tint skin


----------



## Matez

melons said:


> As all cables are apparently the same I'm booking myself an appointment with a psychologist as since receiving the Forza Hybrid iem cable (2.5mm trrs) I'm hearing voices in my head that I've never heard before. The cable matches with my IE80S's beautifully, music has more authority, clarity,  bass is great and treble much improved. More to the point, the tracks that wouldn't play well with my previous 2 cables sound hugely better with the Forza. My only regret is not opting for the dark tint skin



And you just became our Facebook star for today!

Thanks!


----------



## melons

Matez said:


> And you just became our Facebook star for today!
> 
> Thanks!



I've just this moment ordered a Claire Hybrid cable for my HD660S OE's, was toying around with opting for the Noir HPC but as I'm an impetuous child I couldn't wait for an answer to my email


----------



## melons (Jun 14, 2018)

cooldude211986 said:


> I got you. Probably then 'sounds fantastic' could be either because of the new cable or going from unbalanced to balanced or both. There is no way to figure out what caused major change to the sound but I'm guessing that going from unbalanced to balanced will bring the major change and then the hybrid cable will complement that change as well.



Agree to a degree but I did notice quite dramatic improvements especially at low & top end of frequencies using the Forza cable.

Equipment: AK70 Mkii DAP (Equaliser left at factory setting), Sennheiser IE80S iem's
Music: All ripped from retail CD's via JRiver at 1440 flac & rendered at 16Bit 44.1kHz on DAP playback. (300gb accross most genres of music styles)

Coming from listening to music via cheap (£30) iem's and Smartphone I was more than wowed with the AK & IE80S's  musicality, however I found that I had volume set towards max setting most of the time and wasn't totally happy with playback with a small number of tracks.  I found playback volume too quiet on some Classical albums, a good example being Prokofiev: Romeo & Juliet (This Recording) and Kamasi Washington's 'Change of the Guard' track from his 'The Epic' CD (This Recording), a very busy track with lots going on at the low end that came through my iem's sounding very muddy & boomey. Most everything else played on this combo however sounded pretty great. Oh! Also, Eliza Carthy's 'Devil in the Woman' from her 'Big Machine' album (This Recording) always sounded a little fuzzy

After lots of browsing on head-fi I became pliable to the opinion that balanced cables gave better sonic performance over unbalanced, but no way was I willing to pay the insane prices the After Market cable makers were charging on a 'maybe'. Fortunately In my search for 'cheap' I eventually stumbled across the FiiO RC-IE8B (Oyaide?) balanced cable, as it retails at a mere £30 I took the plunge.

The FiiO cable was an eye opener, despite treble being very bright (unbearably bright on some tracks), definition and instrument separation was better, everything sounded a little clearer, also bass was still good (the Prokifiev was lovely, the Kamasi & Carthy were both improved but still flawed). Volume from the AK increased by around 30-40% (this may be device specific) so I could finally turn down the volume level.

I managed to live with the FiiO for a few weeks before the Treble brightness started to really sting, but accepting that cables did make a sonic difference and in this case (with balanced on the AK) a volume one too, I bit the insane pricing bullet and started looking at cable reviews. I very nearly ordered a cable from the highly regarded Toxic Cables, only hesitating because of their elongated delivery times, then came across forza through a Google search which lead to a review on head-fi, which lead me to this thread, read the entire thread, drank some wine and became a forza customer.

When the forza hybrid iem cable finally arrived it looked great (if the bag it comes with was an inch taller it would be a great sleeve for my AK, just putting that out there), sound wise, all I can say is that for the first few days it sounded better than it's two previous incumbents. Sound had more confidence (if that makes sense), yet there was a slight veil over the music. Then, only a few days into listening and without warning I plugged my ear buds in and everything changed. The veil had lifted and I was hearing a very neutral, very very clear sound. Sound stage wider than I've previously heard with this set up, really excellent instrument & vocal definition and separation. Bass was superb, excellent treble as was everything inbetween (mid range). The odd thing was that whilst bass sounded deeper and more extended, treble was also more pronounced, not sibilant in any way, just brighter and purer and more forward on the soundstage, everything was there...... vocals have never been clearer, bass is superb, detail astounding and always very cohesive and musical, but on a couple of albums (ie: Florence and the Machine's 'How Big, How Blue, How Beautiful' & some early Elvis Costello tracks) the treble can make the presentation sound a little 'light'/'high', but that's what 'transparency' gets you

This leads me onto my next purchase (briefly), 'Inairs' memory foam tips. The Sennheissers came with some 'Comply' foam tips which I tried with the original cable set up and binned sharpish as they made everything sound muddy. I did however purchase a box of Inair Air2 buds a couple of days ago, started out looking for replacement standard silicon buds (to have on stand-by) but stumbled on inairs & based purely on their reviews bought a box. They've reigned in enough of the 'exuberance' of the forza hybrid with the likes of 'Florence and the Machine' , have imo added a little colour and even more bass extension and punch but not (in my listening so far) compromised the substantial positives of the forza cable. Infact I was listening to Dave Brubeck's 'Take Five' last night and was surprised to notice that I had a tingle of excitement going down my spine, I've listened to this track many times before but it has never sounded this good. I can't offer an opinion on or comparison to other after market cables, but the forza, coupled with my kit is to my ears  money very well spent 

*EDITED NOTE 14th JUNE: I should have stated in my original post that impressions are based on iem only experience. Will post opinion on OE's using the Claire Hybrid cable when my order arrives*


----------



## Matez

melons said:


> Agree to a degree but I did notice quite dramatic improvements especially at low & top end of frequencies using the Forza cable.
> 
> Equipment: AK70 Mkii DAP (Equaliser left at factory setting), Sennheiser IE80S iem's
> Music: All ripped from retail CD's via JRiver at 1440 flac & rendered at 16Bit 44.1kHz on DAP playback. (300gb accross most genres of music styles)
> ...



Whoa, that's quite the story. Many thanks!


----------



## prfallon69

I have recently ordered my first Iem custom cable from Forza after having had a few cheap 2.5 TRRS cables. The cheap cables just keep dropping sound due I think to badly fitting mmcx connections. Although having spent my money I am a little worried as to the lack of communication from Forza, despite sending 5 emails in the past week.
-Paul-


----------



## melons

prfallon69 said:


> as to the lack of communication from Forza, despite sending 5 emails in the past week.
> -Paul-



No one will disagree with you on that point , the cables do eventually arrive though


----------



## prfallon69

melons said:


> No one will disagree with you on that point , the cables do eventually arrive though


Yes, thanks. I have come across quite a few comments saying just this. I hate being impatient. Though I know it will be worthwhile. Thank you for your response.
-Paul-


----------



## cooldude211986

Thanks to Matt for Noir Hybrid HPC and Copper USB cable. One step closer to the auditory bliss!


----------



## prfallon69

prfallon69 said:


> Yes, thanks. I have come across quite a few comments saying just this. I hate being impatient. Though I know it will be worthwhile. Thank you for your response.
> -Paul-


Just an update regarding my order I called Forza AudioWorks and have been told that my order has shipped. After only 1 week, which I think is pretty good. I have been given a tracking number and Matt has been in touch with me to confirm that I have received it and that all is well. Thanks to Forza for this. Just waiting for delivery now.
-Paul-


----------



## melons

prfallon69 said:


> Just an update regarding my order I called Forza AudioWorks and have been told that my order has shipped. After only 1 week, which I think is pretty good. I have been given a tracking number and Matt has been in touch with me to confirm that I have received it and that all is well. Thanks to Forza for this. Just waiting for delivery now.
> -Paul-



Obviously something has gone terribly wrong in Warsaw, my second cable order (Claire Hybrid HPC) from Forza was also shipped after just 7 Calender days. I suspect Matt's got hold of a Container full of illegal, Seasonally unemployed elves, so get your orders in before they all bugger off back to the North Pole for Christmas Gift Season.

By the way, I was notified by email of dispatch (with tracking number), albeit a few days after the cable was posted, but as that makes the wait shorter I'm well happy


----------



## prfallon69

melons said:


> Obviously something has gone terribly wrong in Warsaw, my second cable order (Claire Hybrid HPC) from Forza was also shipped after just 7 Calender days. I suspect Matt's got hold of a Container full of illegal, Seasonally unemployed elves, so get your orders in before they all bugger off back to the North Pole for Christmas Gift Season.
> 
> By the way, I was notified by email of dispatch (with tracking number), albeit a few days after the cable was posted, but as that makes the wait shorter I'm well happy


Haha, yes definitely. That’s a good turnaround time. I was just worried due to the lack of communication at first. But as you and others have said it may not be his forte. As long as he continues producing quality goods that what counts.

Just waiting for it to arrive now. It’s in the UK and has been for 4 day’s. I don’t know what the hold up is but that’s life.
-Paul-


----------



## Matez

melons said:


> Obviously something has gone terribly wrong in Warsaw, my second cable order (Claire Hybrid HPC) from Forza was also shipped after just 7 Calender days. I suspect Matt's got hold of a Container full of illegal, Seasonally unemployed elves, so get your orders in before they all bugger off back to the North Pole for Christmas Gift Season.
> 
> By the way, I was notified by email of dispatch (with tracking number), albeit a few days after the cable was posted, but as that makes the wait shorter I'm well happy



Yup, something's wrong alright, we bought some elves from Santa directly. The man had off season discount for them and since the deal was a true bargain, well, no further explanation is needed. One bugger known as Tomek is going to stay, though.


----------



## prfallon69

Matez said:


> Yup, something's wrong alright, we bought some elves from Santa directly. The man had off season discount for them and since the deal was a true bargain, well, no further explanation is needed. One bugger known as Tomek is going to stay, though.


Thanks Matez, my cable has arrived today. Beautiful work. It’s very well made and sounds wonderful. Thank you for putting up with my impatience. It’s taken only 14 day’s from order to arrival at my door and 5 of those days were spent with the Royal Mail in the UK.
-Paul-


----------



## kdl0123

Ordered a hybrid IEM cable for my lime ears.
Wish I will receive it soon


----------



## melons

Forza Claire Hybrid HPC with 3.5mm jack. Took just over one week from order to delivery (to UK)


----------



## Rizob

I have to report a severe lack of communication recently from matthew, and don't know where else to turn right now. How else can I reach him other than email?

I ordered a Hybrid IEM cable 4 months ago and received it 2 weeks later. I couldn't get a good fit with the L-Shaped MMCX connectors, spoke with Matthew and I offered to pay for him to change the connectors for straight ones. He very kindly offered to change the connectors free of charge and so I sent the cable back to him in late March.

He contacted me on 30th April to say he had re-terminated the cable and would be sending it back to me on the Wednesday.  A month passed and I hadn't received the cable so I emailed to check if it had been sent and he replied on 1st June to say he thinks the package was sent a while ago but he would check at the Office after the weekend.

That was 4 weeks ago yet he still hasn't responded. I sent a follow up email on the 11th June and the 21st June and still nothing.

I appreciate that he can be busy but I currently don't know for sure whether the cable is still sitting at his Office or whether it was lost somewhere between Poland and the UK a couple of months ago.

If it has gone missing in the post, then this is something that needs to be reported by him and insurance claimed, right? These cables aren't cheap so I hope the package is covered for loss or damage.

I appreciate that he changed the connectors free of charge, so haven't been demanding immediate delivery or anything like that, but I am losing patience with just not knowing *where *the cable is right now. Is it safe or not? Surely there must be a tracking number?


----------



## Matez

Rizob said:


> I have to report a severe lack of communication recently from matthew, and don't know where else to turn right now. How else can I reach him other than email?
> 
> I ordered a Hybrid IEM cable 4 months ago and received it 2 weeks later. I couldn't get a good fit with the L-Shaped MMCX connectors, spoke with Matthew and I offered to pay for him to change the connectors for straight ones. He very kindly offered to change the connectors free of charge and so I sent the cable back to him in late March.
> 
> ...



Hi. First of all, apologies. Secondly, your cable has been sent to you on the 15th of May and should've arrived days ago. In a minute you'll have a PM with tracking. Someone on postal service might've gotten it wrong though as it doesn't display in there for some reason. If you can, please visit your postal office and see if it's not there, I'll do the same here in PL. If it's missing in action, insurance will handle this and you'll have another cable made from scratch ASAP and sent via FedEX. No worries, we've got your back.


----------



## Matez

Double, sry.


----------



## Barra

Check these bad boys out!!! These are Matt's Noir HPC Mk2 terminated for the HD800/s and HEX in balanced 4-pin with a SE adapter at 12 o'clock. I must say that these are as beautiful in person as they look in pictures and more. They are subtle and very ergonomic and ...... cuddly. Best yet, they sound as good as they look. Warmed up my *Hugo 2 > Eddie Current Zana Deux *for a listen last night and WOW! More impressions to follow.

However, if you know about me, then you know that my comments are typically followed by a US HeadFi tour announcement so you are probably wondering......yes:

There is an UPCOMING US TOUR in the works. Matt generously accepted my offer to host a tour so US Headfiers would be able to hear his work. As mentioned above, these are terminated for HD800 and HEX so we are looking for US HD800 and HEX owners that want to hear them at their best.

Stay tuned, will announce here in the next week.


----------



## Rizob

Matez said:


> Hi. First of all, apologies. Secondly, your cable has been sent to you on the 15th of May and should've arrived days ago. In a minute you'll have a PM with tracking. Someone on postal service might've gotten it wrong though as it doesn't display in there for some reason. If you can, please visit your postal office and see if it's not there, I'll do the same here in PL. If it's missing in action, insurance will handle this and you'll have another cable made from scratch ASAP and sent via FedEX. No worries, we've got your back.


Hi, thanks for the response and the reassurance for if the cable has been lost. I have tried the tracking number and get the same response as you. I will go to the royal mail depot, although I may not be able to get there until Wednesday. I'll let you know what they say.


----------



## Arum16 (Jul 1, 2018)

At last, my setup as I've planned it.
Well, a ciem might be in the works for a foreseeable future 

From FAW, a Noir Hybrid HPC cable with 2,5mm TRRS termination. Plus a Claire ICS interconnect







Great headphone cable and interconnect.
Clear pristine balanced sound . My HD6XX presents music in a way unperceivable to my ears before. Even parasitic noises and flaws are there (painfully). Really great.
I'd like to point out, that Matt went the extra mile to re-terminate one end of the interconnect. My portable amp couldn't take both TRRS and Viablue plugs. A thinner Viablue plug had to be used on the interconnect






The hole setup, ready for my workplace. It's nice to be at work after all






For everyone experiencing delivery problems. Also had sort of a problem with my local post office. The postman here filled in a "unsuccessful delivery attempt", but forgot to leave notice in my postbox for me to pick it up at the local post station. As a result my package got stored away at the station for a full week before the mishap was noticed.


----------



## Yethal

Ordered a Noir cable for my Clears. Judging by other people's posts here it's going to be months before it arrives but I'm going to be patient.


----------



## siruspan

I'm after portable 3,5mm interconnect. If I want warm, tubey and full bodied sound should I order Claire ICL or Copper Series ICL?


----------



## wirefriend

siruspan said:


> I'm after portable 3,5mm interconnect. If I want warm, tubey and full bodied sound should I order Claire ICL or Copper Series ICL?


I am not an expert but I would go with copper...


----------



## iamalex

Yethal said:


> Ordered a Noir cable for my Clears. Judging by other people's posts here it's going to be months before it arrives but I'm going to be patient.


I ordered a Noir Hybrid in March this year and it was shipped a week after ordering it - and a month ago I asked Matt to reterminate the cable together with ordering 3 additional cables, and it took 2 weeks before they were shipped. I don't have any complaints regarding delays with Matt so far, so you shouldn't be that pessimistic I guess


----------



## Yethal

iamalex said:


> I ordered a Noir Hybrid in March this year and it was shipped a week after ordering it - and a month ago I asked Matt to reterminate the cable together with ordering 3 additional cables, and it took 2 weeks before they were shipped. I don't have any complaints regarding delays with Matt so far, so you shouldn't be that pessimistic I guess


I bought two Forza cables so far and both times were extremely happy with the result, however if other people in this thread are any indication this might take a while.


----------



## melons

siruspan said:


> I'm after portable 3,5mm interconnect. If I want warm, tubey and full bodied sound should I order Claire ICL or Copper Series ICL?



Probably of very little help with your question, but when I was looking for a headphone cable Matt described his Claire Hybrid as....._*"very impactful and dynamic with neutral sound signature (but not boring at all!). It also nicely boosts the technical aspects like sound stage and imaging"*_


----------



## melons

Arum16 said:


> At last, my setup as I've planned it.
> Well, a ciem might be in the works for a foreseeable future
> 
> From FAW, a Noir Hybrid HPC cable with 2,5mm TRRS termination. Plus a Claire ICS interconnect
> ...



Your post infuriates me more than you can imagine. I have the Claire Hybrid on my HD660S's and it is a superb bit of string, and I was truly happy to own it. Then you come along all baggy trousers and designer sunglasses and throw this in my face  and I'm left thinking but for a few Euros more :/ hate you/wanna be you


----------



## Rizob

Matez said:


> Hi. First of all, apologies. Secondly, your cable has been sent to you on the 15th of May and should've arrived days ago. In a minute you'll have a PM with tracking. Someone on postal service might've gotten it wrong though as it doesn't display in there for some reason. If you can, please visit your postal office and see if it's not there, I'll do the same here in PL. If it's missing in action, insurance will handle this and you'll have another cable made from scratch ASAP and sent via FedEX. No worries, we've got your back.


Hi Matt, I visited the post office depot today and they couldn't find anything. I have a feeling that it has been lost in transit. I'll send you an email now as well.


----------



## Eric C

Hey, all. First of all I would like to say that Forza Audioworks cables sound great. However, now I must go on a rant. I sent my cable in 4 months ago for repair. Initially, Matt was good with responding - see the email chain below. 









*"I will have it ready within the next few days"  - ha. Okay fast forward a month, I emailed him APRIL 29 asking for a status of the update - NO RESPONSE. ASKED HIM AGAIN MAY 10: (also forgive me for being a little upset) *





*And finally - he just stopped responding at all. I posted on the Forza facebook page - he said he shipped it. No email confirmation, no tracking number. Hey, I even offered to pay for shipping and handling! *




*MAY - JUNE - JULY, How much longer will I have to wait for a repair that was said to take "just a few days" in April. The reason why I am writing this is because I paid 180 USD for my cable - did I just get scammed? As a disclaimer, all my other interactions with Matt have been wonderful and his cables sound amazing. Definitely worth the money, but is it worth this drama over sending a cable for repair with a 2 year warranty? Please someone tell me they empathize with me because I haven't gotten a response in almost 2 months. I was very polite in my emails, and just want my cable back. *

*Impression - great cables, if you ever get them. *


----------



## Eric C

This was my setup - Empire Ears Athena VIII with ForzaAudioworks hybrid series IEM. 4 Months I have waited for my cables to return to me with no avail.


----------



## iamalex

Eric C said:


> This was my setup - Empire Ears Athena VIII with ForzaAudioworks hybrid series IEM. 4 Months I have waited for my cables to return to me with no avail.


Try to reach out to Matt with the contact form here --> https://forzaaudioworks.com/en/contact-form.php 
I have to admit i wasn't as patient as you were, but I tried to contact him this way when I didn't get a fast answer otherwise and it helped.


----------



## Eric C

iamalex said:


> Try to reach out to Matt with the contact form here --> https://forzaaudioworks.com/en/contact-form.php
> I have to admit i wasn't as patient as you were, but I tried to contact him this way when I didn't get a fast answer otherwise and it helped.


I feel like he has to check his email someday. In all honesty, this is the only time I had any problem getting a response from him. When I bought the cable and had questions about getting connectors for my AKGs he was prompt with his responses. I might try using the form, but I sent him an email with a lot of feelings so might feel kind of bad if he answers right away.


----------



## iamalex

Eric C said:


> I feel like he has to check his email someday. In all honesty, this is the only time I had any problem getting a response from him. When I bought the cable and had questions about getting connectors for my AKGs he was prompt with his responses. I might try using the form, but I sent him an email with a lot of feelings so might feel kind of bad if he answers right away.


My experience was that Matt was faster making cables than replying (which isn't that bad), though he replied not as slow as in your specific case, and most of the time, as you've said, he answered promptly. I just think Matt is a good guy and wouldn't let people down knowingly, so maybe something happened or I don't know..


----------



## Yethal

My Noir cable just arrived! It's not only beautiful, it's also much lighter than the stock XLR cable. Beautiful work @Matez


----------



## kdl0123

cable received for more than a week. Build quality is very good!
Transparent cable looks amazing.
Like the simple and small splitter with black color tube. 
(I see some photo with transparent tube and i like the black one more.)
Sound very natural with less bass than my lime ears stock cable. 
Great value.


----------



## melons

kdl0123 said:


> Sound very natural with less bass than my lime ears stock cable



I added a pair of Inairs foam tips to my IE80S's which added back the bass without compromising the Hybrid Cable other qualities. 

Tried the 'Comply' version too but they were a disaster tonally


----------



## kdl0123 (Jul 12, 2018)

melons said:


> I added a pair of Inairs foam tips to my IE80S's which added back the bass without compromising the Hybrid Cable other qualities.
> 
> Tried the 'Comply' version too but they were a disaster tonally


 i am using CM iem with switch, so i just push down the bass boost and everything is great.


----------



## Matez

Yethal said:


> My Noir cable just arrived! It's not only beautiful, it's also much lighter than the stock XLR cable. Beautiful work @Matez



Yeah, it looks like mine. Thanks and enjoy!


----------



## melons

Can I pretend that I live in America?


----------



## Barra

melons said:


> Can I pretend that I live in America?


 I wish, but logistics are a bitch......


----------



## NehPets

Has anyone heard from Matt in the last few days? I've been trying to contact him for more than 2 weeks, but have had no response.


----------



## Ilias9001

NehPets said:


> Has anyone heard from Matt in the last few days? I've been trying to contact him for more than 2 weeks, but have had no response.


I sent an e mail on July 8 and got a response just yesterday after also contacting him on both facebook and head-fi


----------



## Rizob

Rizob said:


> Hi Matt, I visited the post office depot today and they couldn't find anything. I have a feeling that it has been lost in transit. I'll send you an email now as well.


Hi Matt, you emailed me after this to say that your post office had just returned the package to you after having it for a couple of monthd due to an incomplete address, and asked me to confirm the details. I replied on the 5th July, did you send the package? I never received a response from you. 

I have still not received anything and it's driving me crazy checking the porch and asking everyone else in the house if they have seen a package everyday. I emailed you again last Friday 20th but no response.


----------



## Matez

NehPets said:


> Has anyone heard from Matt in the last few days? I've been trying to contact him for more than 2 weeks, but have had no response.





Rizob said:


> Hi Matt, you emailed me after this to say that your post office had just returned the package to you after having it for a couple of monthd due to an incomplete address, and asked me to confirm the details. I replied on the 5th July, did you send the package? I never received a response from you.
> 
> I have still not received anything and it's driving me crazy checking the porch and asking everyone else in the house if they have seen a package everyday. I emailed you again last Friday 20th but no response.



Folks, I'll get back to you ASAP. Apologies for delay.


----------



## Rizob

Matez said:


> Folks, I'll get back to you ASAP. Apologies for delay.


Hi Matt, thank you. Looking forward to an update.


----------



## Rizob

Matez said:


> Folks, I'll get back to you ASAP. Apologies for delay.


Day six.....


----------



## NehPets

Rizob said:


> Day six.....


Tick-Tock


----------



## melons

Rizob said:


> Day six.....





NehPets said:


> Tick-Tock



This is quite sad to read, the measure of a good Company is in how they manage things when orders go wrong, not on a reliance on 'seat of the pants' successful order fulfilment (chance/statistics/bluff). It's a shame that whilst Matt distributes great cables, he doesn't seem able to comprehend the essential holistic's of the platform he chooses to trade on, nor seems willing to keep Business & Social Life un-blurred . A monkey sitting in a tree might suggest he either steps aside from the 'day to day business' element of his Company and spends his time focused on the esoteric & Development aspect, or commits (with all the personal sacrifices that entails) to building a proper business before the next great Eastern European Cable Competitor knocks on his clients doors via the same sales channel with a more convincing offer.

I've had two great cables from Matt and his website and automated status/dispatch info has improved, but I ordered my second cable half way through an email exchange with Matt as I gave up waiting for  an answer to my questions


----------



## iamalex

melons said:


> This is quite sad to read, the measure of a good Company is in how they manage things when orders go wrong, not on a reliance on 'seat of the pants' successful order fulfilment (chance/statistics/bluff). It's a shame that whilst Matt distributes great cables, he doesn't seem able to comprehend the essential holistic's of the platform he chooses to trade on, nor seems willing to keep Business & Social Life un-blurred . A monkey sitting in a tree might suggest he either steps aside from the 'day to day business' element of his Company and spends his time focused on the esoteric & Development aspect, or commits (with all the personal sacrifices that entails) to building a proper business before the next great Eastern European Cable Competitor knocks on his clients doors via the same sales channel with a more convincing offer.
> 
> I've had two great cables from Matt and his website and automated status/dispatch info has improved, but I ordered my second cable half way through an email exchange with Matt as I gave up waiting for  an answer to my questions



I sadly agree. My orders all went fine and the email-exchanges (to a lesser extent) too - but it makes me feel quite uncomfortable to hear these stories as Matt and his team built up an EXTREMELY good reputation as even used cables go away on ebay for not much less than new ones ( --> https://www.ebay.de/itm/Audeze-cabl...rid/323262614722?_trksid=p2485497.m4902.l9144 ) 
I hope everything clears up and all the peops get what they are entitled too.. hmmm.


----------



## Rizob

melons said:


> This is quite sad to read, the measure of a good Company is in how they manage things when orders go wrong, not on a reliance on 'seat of the pants' successful order fulfilment (chance/statistics/bluff). It's a shame that whilst Matt distributes great cables, he doesn't seem able to comprehend the essential holistic's of the platform he chooses to trade on, nor seems willing to keep Business & Social Life un-blurred . A monkey sitting in a tree might suggest he either steps aside from the 'day to day business' element of his Company and spends his time focused on the esoteric & Development aspect, or commits (with all the personal sacrifices that entails) to building a proper business before the next great Eastern European Cable Competitor knocks on his clients doors via the same sales channel with a more convincing offer.
> 
> I've had two great cables from Matt and his website and automated status/dispatch info has improved, but I ordered my second cable half way through an email exchange with Matt as I gave up waiting for  an answer to my questions


Yes it really is unfortunate. I need to state the the initial service was great. I received my cable and extension lead a couple of weeks after ordering, which was far quicker than I was expecting. I only used the cable briefly but the build quality etc seems great! It was just unfortunate that the L-Shaped connectors weren't fitting my, umm...., larger than average ears!

I offered to pay to have the connectors changed for straight ones but Matt said to just send the cable back and he would have the connectors changed within a couple of days and sent back to me. I sent the cable to him during the famous 'beast from the east' snow conditions that England faced in March. The country has now come out of several weeks of +30c weather. I have been checking for the package every day since then and I just want this behind me now. I would normally never post about matters like this on a public forum but there seems no other option at the moment.

I intended to order another cable for my Sennheiser headphones once I had the initial cable back with me, but I don't know if I can do that with confidence now.

I just hope Matthew has some news soon so that I can move on with enjoying his cable.


----------



## Eric C

Seems like the general consensus is Matt's cables are great if you ever get them  Matt Said he found my package (posted like a page ago our email exchange) and sent it to me. However, I haven't received a tracking number and am still pretty worried about whether or not it has been sent yet. It's crazy we love his cables enough not to blow up on him until a few months without a response. I've been waiting since the end of march for my cable repair to come back.


----------



## iamalex (Jul 30, 2018)

Eric C said:


> Seems like the general consensus is Matt's cables are great if you ever get them  Matt Said he found my package (posted like a page ago our email exchange) and sent it to me. However, I haven't received a tracking number and am still pretty worried about whether or not it has been sent yet. It's crazy we love his cables enough not to blow up on him until a few months without a response. I've been waiting since the end of march for my cable repair to come back.



Quite weird situation, as it seems Matt responds kindly (if he responds) and seems to look for a solution for his customer if something went wrong - but so many times fails to answer in time (not in MY experience though). I mean, reputation is key to success in business - and as his products are great he should really address the communication issue I guess.


----------



## pietcux

I can only second and third that.


----------



## Matez

Folks, all your PMs, mails etc have been sorted today. Apologies for delay. @NehPets please write me a PM.


----------



## llamaluv

I have a Noir HPC Mk2 2.5-meter cable with MrSpeakers/DUM connector for sale. I no longer have MrSpeakers headphones to use them with. But I really like the soft ergonomics of this cable.


----------



## Rizob

Matez said:


> Folks, all your PMs, mails etc have been sorted today. Apologies for delay. @NehPets please write me a PM.


Hi Matt, I haven't received any email today. 

Robert


----------



## Matez

Rizob said:


> Hi Matt, I haven't received any email today.
> 
> Robert



Can you please forward this mail to me once more? I'd also appreciate if you could send me it here on HF via PM. Thanks and apologies for inconvenience.

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## Rizob

Matez said:


> Can you please forward this mail to me once more? I'd also appreciate if you could send me it here on HF via PM. Thanks and apologies for inconvenience.
> 
> Cheers,
> Matt


Hi Matt, email and PM have been sent now.


----------



## Rizob

Rizob said:


> Hi Matt, email and PM have been sent now.


Hi Matt, you said yesterday that you were going to check your postal book for the tracking number and come back to me in the evening. I didn't hear from you.


----------



## Matez

Robert, PM is waiting for you.


----------



## Battlefier

Hello everyone,

I am interested into buying a Forza cable for my Focal Clear which I use with my Fiio X7 II.
I am a bit confuse in Forza lineup 
I am looking for a short cable (1m-1.5m) with a 2.5mm TRRS termination and I want to keep the Focal Clear neutral sound as much as possible.
Can you guys give me some advices about which cable to choose?


----------



## NehPets

Battlefier said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am interested into buying a Forza cable for my Focal Clear which I use with my Fiio X7 II.
> I am a bit confuse in Forza lineup
> ...


Hybrid series is a nice, relatively inexpensive, option if portable use is what you've got in mind.


----------



## Yethal

Battlefier said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am interested into buying a Forza cable for my Focal Clear which I use with my Fiio X7 II.
> I am a bit confuse in Forza lineup
> ...


I have the noir cable for my Clears. While it's a great cable I think it's too big for portable use so if I were you I'd go for claire series instead.


----------



## Battlefier

Thanks @NehPets and @Yethal for your responses 
I am decided to buy the hybrid series it fits better in my budget ^^


----------



## Matez

Battlefier said:


> Thanks @NehPets and @Yethal for your responses
> I am decided to buy the hybrid series it fits better in my budget ^^



My shop's open


----------



## melons

Battlefier said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am interested into buying a Forza cable for my Focal Clear which I use with my Fiio X7 II.
> I am a bit confuse in Forza lineup
> ...



In my brief recent email exchanges with Matt (an ex-partner mid way through a bitter divorce is probably more communicative than Matt) he advised that his 'Noir' was slightly coloured and the 'Claire Hybrid HPC' very clear and neutral. I bought the Claire Hybrid for my HD660S's and it is indeed neutral and very clear, a great cable. Would love to hear his 'Noir Hybrid' if only to compare, but am very happy with the cable I purchased, though there is a caveat, that being that since plugging the Claire H cable into my HD660S's it leaves me pining for a pair of HD800's


----------



## Mizicke5273 (Aug 8, 2018)

Any thoughts on which would be better for my HE-500, the Forza Copper Series HPC Mk2 (w/AWG20) or the Claire HPC Mk2?

Edit to add:  I am mainly looking for a cable that is easier to manage; the stock ones seem very stiff and some how end up in the way.  The stock cable is also very noisy when it rubs against my shirt.  So I want something a bit more flexible and not as noisy.


----------



## melons

I looked up Matts email regarding his Claire Hybrid HPC......

" If you want some all-rounder giving you the best performance for your HD660 in as many aspects as possible, Id say go with Claire Hybrid - it is very impactful and dynamic with neutral sound signature (but not boring at all!). It also nicely boosts the technical aspects like sound stage and imaging. All in all very good match for hd660 in most setups"

hth


----------



## pietcux

melons said:


> In my brief recent email exchanges with Matt (an ex-partner mid way through a bitter divorce is probably more communicative than Matt) he advised that his 'Noir' was slightly coloured and the 'Claire Hybrid HPC' very clear and neutral. I bought the Claire Hybrid for my HD660S's and it is indeed neutral and very clear, a great cable. Would love to hear his 'Noir Hybrid' if only to compare, but am very happy with the cable I purchased, though there is a caveat, that being that since plugging the Claire H cable into my HD660S's it leaves me pining for a pair of HD800's


I have a Hybrid Noir terminated to 4.4mm balanced cable to use my HD800SD with my WM1A. A very nice cable.


----------



## NaiveSound

What cable has a mid forward sound, no treble lift


----------



## Battlefier

I received my Hybrid Series cable for my Focal Clear yesterday and what I can say after testing it for 2h is that I am very surprised! And in a good way!
I bought it mostly for usability... I was bored of using the 3m balanced XLR cable provided with the Clear so I chose the 1.25m.
But damn what a jump in sound quality! The soundstage is wider and deeper and also the layering and the instruments separation is well improved!
Need a little more testing and burning but I am already very happy with my purchase


----------



## XP_98

Hello everyone
I just sended a PM to Matthew, but I don't know if he'll have the time to answer my question... Maybe you can help...

Which cable would you recommend to pair with Kennerton Magister (+ Sony WM1Z DAP and Fostex HPV1 portable amp) :
Hybrid Hpc ?
Claire Hpc Mk2 ?
Claire hybrid Hpc ?
Noir Hpc Mk2 ?

Of course, cheaper would/could be better, as I bought the Magister (and the Fostex) second hand, and don't want, if possible, to invest half the price of the headphones in replacement cable...

Thank in advance for you for advice


----------



## Vyrd (Aug 19, 2018)

Hi, Matt, thanks a lot for my Hifiman 400 Cable. Great Job!  Greetings from Germany


----------



## Matez

Vyrd said:


> Hi, Matt, thanks a lot for my Hifiman 400 Cable. Great Job!  Greetings from Germany



You're welcome! Enjoy!


----------



## Matez

XP_98 said:


> Hello everyone
> I just sended a PM to Matthew, but I don't know if he'll have the time to answer my question... Maybe you can help...
> 
> Which cable would you recommend to pair with Kennerton Magister (+ Sony WM1Z DAP and Fostex HPV1 portable amp) :
> ...



Shoot me a mail and I'll do my best to help you.


----------



## Matez

melons said:


> In my brief recent email exchanges with Matt (an ex-partner mid way through a bitter divorce is probably more communicative than Matt) he advised that his 'Noir' was slightly coloured and the 'Claire Hybrid HPC' very clear and neutral. I bought the Claire Hybrid for my HD660S's and it is indeed neutral and very clear, a great cable. Would love to hear his 'Noir Hybrid' if only to compare, but am very happy with the cable I purchased, though there is a caveat, that being that since plugging the Claire H cable into my HD660S's it leaves me pining for a pair of HD800's



Not sure what others think, but this setup has a perfect sense. I wouldn't throw it away


----------



## HD800NL

Does anyone know what's wrong with Matt? I've sent soms cables for modification in early August, but I still do not have them. He responds slowly to email and sometimes not at all.


----------



## Eric C

HD800NL said:


> Does anyone know what's wrong with Matt? I've sent soms cables for modification in early August, but I still do not have them. He responds slowly to email and sometimes not at all.


Try through facebook or just keep emailing him. He’ll get back eventually. Read past few pages of posts - we’ve all had that problem but eventually Matt pulls through


----------



## Yethal

HD800NL said:


> Does anyone know what's wrong with Matt? I've sent soms cables for modification in early August, but I still do not have them. He responds slowly to email and sometimes not at all.


He's not the most organized person in the world. Makes up for it with his craftsmanship though.


----------



## Matez

Yethal said:


> He's not the most organized person in the world. Makes up for it with his craftsmanship though.



Can't argue with that. Both things improve steadily though.

@HD800NL, check your email please


----------



## alota

Matez said:


> Can't argue with that. Both things improve steadily though.
> 
> @HD800NL, check your email please


i wait for a feedback too. thank you


----------



## pietcux

alota said:


> i wait for a feedback too. thank you


Same here and that is for some month now.


----------



## alota

pietcux said:


> Same here and that is for some month now.


Really? I bought one cable last year without problem.


----------



## Matez

Can you guys resend you emails? Most of the emails are taken care within around 48h and if they are not, then usually the answer lands in SPAM. Recently it happens pretty often especially with gmail addresses.


----------



## alota (Aug 26, 2018)

Matez said:


> Can you guys resend you emails? Most of the emails are taken care within around 48h and if they are not, then usually the answer lands in SPAM. Recently it happens pretty often especially with gmail addresses.


i sent trough your message service in the site. but also i have sent a PM on head-fi. so, please, if you respond to my PM, i made my order. thank you
Edit: where is your mail? only found message service in the site


----------



## Rizob (Aug 26, 2018)

Hey guys, I thought I would post a little write up and some pics of my Hybrid IEM cable now that I have given it some solid daily use over the last few weeks. Please excuse me if any of this is a little unclear, as I am ill at the moment.

I originally ordered the cable back in March, received 2 weeks later and after a few days decided that the L-Shpaed MMCX connectors just weren't working for me. I found them far too tight for my larger than average ears, so they kept on slowly pulling my IEMs out of my ears and breaking the seal. I spoke to Matt and he offered to change them for straight MMCX connectors at no charge, and I finally received them a few weeks ago. Yes that's a long wait, and you can check my post history in this thread for more detail on that but I will focus on the cable in this post now.

Since buying the Shure SE846 and FiiO X7 earlier this year, I decided to take advantage of the Balanced output. I purchased the FiiO Balanced cable but instantly realised that it was not going to stand up to the daily use while travelling to and from work. The sound quality was great, but the cable looked and felt like a cheap plastic necklace that you would find in a Christmas Cracker! I realised I needed a more sturdy cable and decided on the Forza Hybrid Series IEM cable and a TRRS to 3.5mm extension/adaptor.

I will keep this short and just say that the build quality is excellent, the cable feels very high quality. Sturdy, yet has an almost 'soft' touch to the plastic sheath. The copper/silver design of the cable looks great as well, and really goes well with my Shure SE846 IEMs. I wont say too much on sound quality as I know it can be a can of worms with whether different cables have any effect on the sound, but I will say that my IEMs have never sounded better. To be honest, I only ordered the Hybrid over the Copper series because I thought it looked nicer!

Anyway, for anyone looking at buying one of these cables and is concerned about the L-Shaped MMCX connectors, I would say speak to Matt about having the straight ones instead. If you have small ears, the L-Spaed connector might work well, but for anyone else I would definitely recommend the Straight connector. The fit is excellent for me now and I'm glad I can finally enjoy my completed portable setup!

If anyone has any questions, please don't hesitate to ask. But for now, here are a load of pics because I was bored. Sorry for quality, they were taken with my phone.


----------



## alota

Someone knows the left and right of this cable? Thank you


----------



## 435279

alota said:


> Someone knows the left and right of this cable? Thank you



Green = Right, its mentioned earlier in this thread.


----------



## howdy

alota said:


> Someone knows the left and right of this cable? Thank you


The green A is the right.


----------



## alota

howdy said:


> The green A is the right.


Really thanks mate


----------



## alota

SteveOliver said:


> Green = Right, its mentioned earlier in this thread.


really thanks mate
P.S.: too much pages to read


----------



## alota

So my second order from forza audio works.
first colourline 3.5 mm to rca and second a colour line extender to activate aux mode in my lg v30.
i have connected my phone to my speakers system listening tidal via usbaudioplayerpro.
really satisfied with this cables.


----------



## Gavin C4 (Sep 14, 2018)

The Noir HPC Mk2 cable for my HE1000 has arrived. After extensive listening and comparison here are my impression about the cable. The cable is extremely flexible and economics is top level.  Compared to the stock cable, the Noir HPC Mk2 is slightly warmer, bring more midrange and better texture to the vocals. Vocals are more emotional and have a larger weight. The sub-bass has better extension while the midbass has a slightly stronger punch. The 8 wire construction of the HPC Mk2 gives a wider soundstage and better instrumental separation. Since it is an 8 wire copper cable, it would smooth out some high frequency, but I am confident that a similar amount of detail can be perceived. Generally, from my impression, the HPC Mk2 pairs well with the HE1000 and also other brighter or neutral-bright headphones.


----------



## Matez

Gavin C4 said:


> The Noir HPC Mk2 cable for my HE1000 has arrived. After extensive listening and comparison here are my impression about the cable. The cable is extremely flexible and economics is top level.  Compared to the stock cable, the Noir HPC Mk2 is slightly warmer, bring more midrange and better texture to the vocals. Vocals are more emotional and have a larger weight. The sub-bass has better extension while the midbass has a slightly stronger punch. The 8 wire construction of the HPC Mk2 gives a wider soundstage and better instrumental separation. Since it is an 8 wire copper cable, it would smooth out some high frequency, but I am confident that a similar amount of detail can be perceived. Generally, from my impression, the HPC Mk2 pairs well with the HE1000 and also other brighter headphones.



Lovely cans. At HQ we use HE-1000V2.


----------



## Kunio

Does anyone have any experience with Forza cables on Focal Elear - especially do you recommend Noir Hybrid or HPC or Noir HPC Mk2? Thank you for your feedback in advance.


----------



## Matez

Kunio said:


> Does anyone have any experience with Forza cables on Focal Elear - especially do you recommend Noir Hybrid or HPC or Noir HPC Mk2? Thank you for your feedback in advance.



You can shoot me a mail about that.


----------



## bobjane

Purchased a cable August 4th.

Not received after more than a month. Sent an email and was told it's being looked into.

Waited 2 more weeks then sent another email, no reply.

Filed a Paypal dispute, no response.


----------



## iamalex

bobjane said:


> Purchased a cable August 4th.
> 
> Not received after more than a month. Sent an email and was told it's being looked into.
> 
> ...


My advice would be to shoot messages through all the channels, until you get the response you're looking for - via e-mail, his website's support request, and pm here on head-fi. In my opinion it's hard to reach out to him, but after quite some tries to do so, you finally get the answer you want to hear (-> things have been shipped). I know it can be really annoying, but I guess not to be shy and shoot messages is the best (proven) way to get to Matt.


----------



## NehPets

Sadly, this is not an uncommon occurrence; a number of us have experienced issues with "responsiveness". You'll receive your order eventually, but it takes some persistence and it can be a frustrating wait. My most recent experience was particularly disappointing; not only did my order take far longer to arrive than it should have, but when it did arrive, two out the three items I'd ordered had been wired incorrectly


----------



## Ilias9001

bobjane said:


> Purchased a cable August 4th.
> 
> Not received after more than a month. Sent an email and was told it's being looked into.
> 
> ...



Surely there is a communication issue, it took quite some time to reach Matt before ordering to decide what to get. The strange thing is though that i ordered on august 6, and had it shipped normally after 3 days and received on august 19.
I would recommend you to post a comment on the forza page on facebook if all else fails, it worked for me anyway.


----------



## Matez

@bobjane, as I mentioned in our conversation I already made an inquiry at the local post and I am waiting for the response from their side. Last email you sent was on Friday and now it takes in 95% of the cases 24h to get the response. Have in mind that we are not 24/7 business and we do not work on weekend (at least if we don't have to), hence you didn't get any response to your email, nor PayPal dispute you started. Anyway, I am doing my best to find out your package status, but postal services inquiries take time in Poland. I will keep you informed and if if there are still further delays from their side then I will prepare a new cable for you. I hope this works for you.


----------



## bobjane (Sep 30, 2018)

Hey I'm just trying to chase up something I paid for almost 2 months ago.

During the weekend (when I'm not working).

Without the passive aggressive stuff.

But yes, that works for me.

Edit: the Paypal dispute expires on October 19th. I will wait up until then but not beyond the buyer protection period.


----------



## Matez

My message wasn't meant to be passive aggressive in any way. I apologise if you interpreted it in such way. The thing is that many people think that if the shop is online, then they will get a response 24/7 shortly after they send an email. There are still people behind the screen and sometimes, especially right before the weekend you have to wait a bit more time to get your answer.


----------



## iamalex

In fact, I think Matt is hard to reach out to but very easy to deal with. I understand that it's really frustrating, though, especially expecting a response with nothing happening..


----------



## Matez

iamalex said:


> In fact, I think Matt is hard to reach out to but very easy to deal with. I understand that it's really frustrating, though, especially expecting a response with nothing happening..



Yes, from time to time a number of mails to address piles up. But if there are any contact issues, I do my very best to handle each as soon as I can. I'm aware that to some people this might be frustrating and that's why I take all critique on the chin. 

The reality is that my operation is compact, sales don't slow down (on the contrary) and each cable I have to manufacture and QC personally. There's no way to bypass this if the same quality level and price are on the table. For me they are and that's the reason why contact with me might get a bit difficult at times..


----------



## iamalex

I'm in your defence, as price-performance-ratio is insane compared to all other manufacturers, and that you're *sometimes *not available per mail seems the *only* complaint *anybody* could have with ForzaAudioworks. But I get your point, anything pointed out that at a certain moment isn't perfect for *every *customer out there, is bad news. But there aren't many companies I trust as much as yours, and I think people should better try to contact you multiple times than file any complaints or grow angry more and more.


----------



## iamalex

..don't be mad at me now, I may want to buy some more cables from you in the future and stay a loyal customer


----------



## alota

Matez said:


> Yes, from time to time a number of mails to address piles up. But if there are any contact issues, I do my very best to handle each as soon as I can. I'm aware that to some people this might be frustrating and that's why I take all critique on the chin.
> 
> The reality is that my operation is compact, sales don't slow down (on the contrary) and each cable I have to manufacture and QC personally. There's no way to bypass this if the same quality level and price are on the table. For me they are and that's the reason why contact with me might get a bit difficult at times..


Just one opinion: i'm your customer and i"m happy with your cables. I think you have some problems with contact form in your site and the message is missing. I think that best solution is to put a mail for contact in your site


----------



## Yethal

Matt, have you considered running a dedicated customer service software (such as ZenDesk). It might help you have a better control over your emails


----------



## Matez

Yethal said:


> Matt, have you considered running a dedicated customer service software (such as ZenDesk). It might help you have a better control over your emails



We'll look into this, but we did some adjustments recently and are on the ball as far as orders and mails go. We'll see how this goes.


----------



## Eric C

Hmm instead of paying for customer service software, can you use a voice client e.g. skype/discord/facebook messenger as a medium of communication during business hours? As in keep someone always monitoring them and respond to questions right away. Matt, if you have a lot of work, maybe training someone to deal with customer service will benefit you in the long run. I know a lot of companies are using facebook messenger for support - give it a shot. Love Matt's cables and how nice of a person he is. To the guy that disputed through Paypal - bro just be patient. Matt takes a while but he'll get it done eventually. Totally worth the wait.


----------



## Botudi

Any tips for Ananda ? Leaning towards the all-copper ones.....


----------



## wantan

I have a Forza Audioworks Claire and are very happy with the comfort, it's especially nice that touching the cable or rubbing on cloth is basically inaudible. As I'm curious about the sleeved Noir cable I'd like to know how this compares to the Claire in regards to microphonics, maybe somebody who has both can help?
I'd also love to know what the differences in sound is between the Claire HPC mk2 and the Noir HPC mk2. Couldn't dig out anything from searching the thread but don't want to read through 140 pages either. I'd guess they sound basically simillar?


----------



## melons (Oct 11, 2018)

wantan said:


> I have a Forza Audioworks Claire and are very happy with the comfort, it's especially nice that touching the cable or rubbing on cloth is basically inaudible. As I'm curious about the sleeved Noir cable I'd like to know how this compares to the Claire in regards to microphonics, maybe somebody who has both can help?
> I'd also love to know what the differences in sound is between the Claire HPC mk2 and the Noir HPC mk2. Couldn't dig out anything from searching the thread but don't want to read through 140 pages either. I'd guess they sound basically simillar?



Not much help, but I posted an email reply from Matt sometime ago (Post #1983) to my question regarding the difference between his cables, his answer was brief and typically enigmatic……. 'Noir' was slightly coloured and the 'Claire Hybrid HPC' very clear and neutral


----------



## Gosod

alota said:


> Just one opinion: i'm your customer and i"m happy with your cables. I think you have some problems with contact form in your site and the message is missing. I think that best solution is to put a mail for contact in your site


Are you a regular customer? Which cable do you think is the best?


----------



## alota (Oct 13, 2018)

Gosod said:


> Are you a regular customer? Which cable do you think is the best?


I bought three cables. I was customer of moon-audio first and after with norne audio. This sellers was good in the past but today the prices are really high. After i had one negative experience with a british builder. The occ cable is pratically the same(with few variants). I buy from faw for three reasons: 1 located in europe so no custom and reasonable shipping costs, 2 price the cheaper at this day, 3 quality of manufacturing. About the sound i am not audiophile person 
About the choice of cable it's better to ask to the builder. Every headphone is one case


----------



## Eric C

I’ve bought other cables, and Matt’s cables are still the best I’ve gotten.


----------



## AxelCloris

We've removed some posts from the thread that did not meet our Posting Guidelines. Let's please discuss the gear, not the individuals. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Matez

AxelCloris said:


> We've removed some posts from the thread that did not meet our Posting Guidelines. Let's please discuss the gear, not the individuals. Thanks everyone.



Sure thing, thanks!


----------



## koenoe

As I've been slightly negative in the past about the delay and lack of communication when ordering a cable from Matt, so I felt like I also need to leave something in this topic when I've got a great experience.
I've ordered a 4-pin XLR Claire HPC Mk2 for my Audeze headphones on the 6th of October (a Saturday) and today I received my cable already! Also got a message from Matt on the 8th of October with an estimation of when he would finish and post the cable.

This time I chose the semi-transparent black insulation and this looks very awesome too.
Great quality cable and I've tried a few others too (because of faster delivery times), but I keep preferring FAW cables.

Thanks again Matt


----------



## melons (Oct 15, 2018)

One question I have for Matt in light of some recent comments (some deleted by the Mods) on this thread is why he chooses to keep his cable range so compact/narrow compared to most cable makers who offer a seemingly overwhelming and often quite confusing choice and unfathomable specs ie "Scarse Silver" :0! whatever that is, kinda implies the manufacturer mined it from a crashed meteorite discovered near an Inca Temple in the jungles of South America. Is 'Copper/Silver' as good as it can get/is everything else Pixie Dust?, does he have an overbearing father who owns a copper mine ?

I ask as a happy Forza customer (I have two of their cables already) who's trying/hoping to avoid spending overly for an upgrade cable for their new iem's (CA Andromeda) but wondering if rare silver with gold from the Planet Krypton is in fact Nirvana


----------



## Matez

koenoe said:


> As I've been slightly negative in the past about the delay and lack of communication when ordering a cable from Matt, so I felt like I also need to leave something in this topic when I've got a great experience.
> I've ordered a 4-pin XLR Claire HPC Mk2 for my Audeze headphones on the 6th of October (a Saturday) and today I received my cable already! Also got a message from Matt on the 8th of October with an estimation of when he would finish and post the cable.
> 
> This time I chose the semi-transparent black insulation and this looks very awesome too.
> ...



Thank you! I proudly shared your feedback at my FP page!


----------



## Matez

melons said:


> One question I have for Matt in light of some recent comments (some deleted by the Mods) on this thread is why he chooses to keep his cable range so compact/narrow compared to most cable makers who offer a seemingly overwhelming and often quite confusing choice and unfathomable specs ie "Scarse Silver" :0! whatever that is, kinda implies the manufacturer mined it from a crashed meteorite discovered near an Inca Temple in the jungles of South America. Is 'Copper/Silver' as good as it can get/is everything else Pixie Dust?, does he have an overbearing father who owns a copper mine ?
> 
> I ask as a happy Forza customer (I have two of their cables already) who's trying/hoping to avoid spending overly for an upgrade cable for their new iem's (CA Andromeda) but wondering if rare silver with gold from the Planet Krypton is in fact Nirvana



Well, keeping my offer simple has been working nicely for my customers and for me for years. There's no point in changing this any sooner than discovering something new, superior and also priced sanely on top of that.


----------



## melons

Well, here we go again. My third Forza cable order placed (this time for CA Andromeda's), yet still no invitation to marry his younger sister


----------



## Matez

melons said:


> Well, here we go again. My third Forza cable order placed (this time for CA Andromeda's), yet still no invitation to marry his younger sister



You're not worthy. But then again no one is. She's picky and let's leave it at that


----------



## solzhenitsyn

I ordered the Hybrid Noir and the Hybrid Claire from Forza Audio Works and the quality of those cables is just outstanding. They look gorgeous, you can tell they are hand crafted with lots of care and attention. Also, they are very light, not uncomfortable at all. 

They were shipped a week after I ordered them and arrived quite fast, 2 weeks in total. Also, Matthew was very kind and answered to all my concerns by e-mail. He was very helpful and you can really rely on him. 

The sound on these cables compared with a stock Oppo OCC PM-1 cable (which was already very good) is clearly better. The soundstage got bigger and the treble is more cleaner. After I'll upgrade to another pair of headphones, I'll definitely buy again cables from Forza.

Also, I asked Matthew about silver only cables and he said there is a plan for them for the beginning of next year. Really excited about this.


----------



## UntilThen

Still love my Forza cables after more than a year. They feel light and very well made. Price is really reasonable. I had the Claire Hybrid HPC for the LCD-2f as they sound clearer and brings out the details in the Audeze. For the HD800, I had the Noir HPC Mk2. Both cables go very well with my headphones. Highly recommended.


----------



## bigtim

Treated my HD25s to a Forza cable

It’s a Hybrid Series HPC in semi-transparent black with a 3.5mm ViaBlue jack. Feels really well made and looks fab


----------



## kdl0123

solzhenitsyn said:


> I ordered the Hybrid Noir and the Hybrid Claire from Forza Audio Works and the quality of those cables is just outstanding. They look gorgeous, you can tell they are hand crafted with lots of care and attention. Also, they are very light, not uncomfortable at all.
> 
> They were shipped a week after I ordered them and arrived quite fast, 2 weeks in total. Also, Matthew was very kind and answered to all my concerns by e-mail. He was very helpful and you can really rely on him.
> 
> ...



FAW silver cables is an amazing idea. 

Wish that there will be more option for plug brand for iem cable too.  Such as Eidolic or Furutech.
Also, some may consider getting 8-wire for iem cable.
Just want to have more selection for user.


----------



## ryno1507

melons said:


> Well, here we go again. My third Forza cable order placed (this time for CA Andromeda's), yet still no invitation to marry his younger sister



Could I ask which cable you purchased?


----------



## melons

ryno1507 said:


> Could I ask which cable you purchased?



Sorry for taking so long to reply, I've ordered the Forza Hybrid Series iem cable. It'll be my second purchase of this cable, the first being for Sennheiser IE80S iem's (my other Forza cable being the Hybrid HPC MkII/Sennheiser HD660S's). Build quality on my first Hybrid cable was superb and audially it decongested the IE80S's and opened up the soundstage and improved clarity, ergo, worth every penny.

You know how it goes....you spend an apparently obscene and unjustifiable amount of money on a pair of iem's, friends & family laugh at you for doing so, then after 6 months or so of listening you understand why some iem's cost 10 times more, you convince yourself that you'll never be happy unless you experience a stellar iem and excuse the profligate spend as actually quite astute, solely because (A) you could have still spent much more than the price of your chosen iem upgrade, and (B) "Crinacle's" Rates them as a "_Must try. Experience what the best has to offer_" . You also practice & master the quizzical face, an expression you use everytime friends & family ask if they're new iem's, the expression you use as you utter the words "No, still the same Sennheisers"  



 

My 'astute' upgrade was to a pair of Campfire Audio Andromedas, plus an additional OE cable as I wanted a 2.5mm TRRS due to using an AK70 Mkii DAP as source. I was blown away by just how good the Andromedas sounded with stock (2.5mm balanced) cable on first listen, I've been told by others on this forum that the stock cable is excellent, and I don't disagree, but it's an ugly thin twisty stringy thing which left me wanting a broader gauged cable for aesthetics, ease of deployment (tangle free) and hopefully even better sound quality. A couple of head-fi posters suggested Effect Audio "Eros II" or "Lionheart" cables, another head-fier pointed out that the Forza Hybrid looked (spec wise) very similar to the Eros II and it does indeed. Cost wise the Forza is substantially cheaper than the Eros II, that's probably due to Matt/Forza selling direct to the consumer, whereas Effect Audio sell through Retailers who'll want their cut so I have no worries regarding quality disparity (past experience of Forza cables also bolsters my optimism).

I will at some stage definitely compare the Forza Hybrid (& CA standard cable) with the EA Eros II and Lionheart but it will be via a free audition at a CanJam type event only, and by then maybe Matt/Forza will have launched a Lionheart  equivalent themselves 

However, sadly I can't yet post my comparison of the two (CA/Forza) cables as I'm still awaiting delivery of the Forza cable, it's been almost a week since I placed my order and neither Matts younger, better looking Sister, nor the Postman has knocked yet


----------



## Matez (Oct 29, 2018)

melons said:


> that's probably due to Matt/Forza selling direct to the consumer



Having middle men undoubtedly factors in. Plus I honestly think that quality headphone/IEM cables don't have to be pricey to be far better than stock options. It's a mentality thing. Having constant orders flow, lots of work and being occupied all time, even if it means earning less money per product, was my goal since day one. That's my way. Early on I had no idea whether I'll succeed, but it's safe to say that I did and business model based on direct sales contributed here, that's for sure.


----------



## melons (Oct 30, 2018)

Apologies for the poor quality images, but here's my 'Before & After' photoshoot, yeah yeah new cable arrived today* 









* Cable ordered at 11.17pm (near to midnight) on 17th October and received (London) on the 30th October


----------



## Matho

Hello,

I ordered a cable last February and have a false contact on the left ear. 
I contacted FAW twice on FB, with a copy of the warranty card, and once on their website, and I’m still waiting for an answer to send the cable back.

Very poor service and communication, I must say that I am quite disappointed despite the quality of the cable (before the problem I encountered).


----------



## Matez

Matho said:


> Hello,
> 
> I ordered a cable last February and have a false contact on the left ear.
> I contacted FAW twice on FB, with a copy of the warranty card, and once on their website, and I’m still waiting for an answer to send the cable back.
> ...



Hi, I sent you email few days back with the address - exactly on 29th with all the info needed to send it back for free repair. Can you check your SPAM folder? It may have landed there.


----------



## reiserFS

Hey Matt, I've been looking for a balanced XLR cable to fit the iBasso SR1, but unfortunately they use MMCX connectors which aren't that common in full sized cans.

Noticed that the Shure phones and the Pioneer SE1 also use them and that you have an option available for these. Will that cable also fit the SR1?


----------



## Matho

Matez said:


> Hi, I sent you email few days back with the address - exactly on 29th with all the info needed to send it back for free repair. Can you check your SPAM folder? It may have landed there.


Hello Mat, thank you for your message. I checked but do not have your email. Could you please send me the info through a head fi private message?

Thanks again.


----------



## wantan

I've recently purchased two cables from Forza Audioworks, a Claire HPC mk2 and a Claire Hybrid HPC mk2 for my Sennheiser HD600/HD650 headphones. These were delivered faster than I had anticipated, build time took about a week for each cable (I ordered these a few weeks apart) and the post did take some days to deliver them. 

Build quality is fantastic, many people praised them already and I can only agree. They are also extremely comfortable, more flexible and less microphonic than the already good HD650 stock cable. I like the attention to detail, the Forza emblen on the splitter always comes up top. It's a joy to handle them. It shows somebody has put lots of thought into this product.
The translucent black cables are just beautyfull, the copper cable has a dark brown copper color and the hybrid a lighter silvery sheen to colour. The hybrid is a fantastic match with the silver HD650. The cables have a nice steampunk look and feel to them.

They also have a very positive impact on sound. The Claire Hybrid took some time to burn in I think, it had a pretty stong presence in the high midrange initially which went away after some time. I'm using it for the HD650 right now. The most obvious change is an excellent holographic soundstage, it feels like watching the musicians playing in a room. The haze of the stock cable went away and the image is more precise and stable. Of course a cable doesn't have a soundstage itself but the audiosystem has and the Claire Hybrid is obviously more transparent than the stock cable. Furthermore bass is tighter and deeper, less grain, less fatigue and the HD650 sounds more neutral/linear with lots of clarity and detail (real detail, not glossed over macro).

The copper Claire HPC mk2 is warmer sounding with a similar clarity as the Hybrid but slightly less precise imaging and resolve. I think it has more punch/slam and it has a lovely rich midrange. I'm using it for the HD600 which brings it pretty close to the typical HD650 sound (slightly sepia tinted lovely sounding headphone) but with more speed and tighter bass than HD650. I found the HD600 slightly too bright and lean usually which has changed completely. I've listened to some black metal (for testing, amongst others) with the HD600 (Immortal - Pure Holocaust and Blizzard Beasts), and the tone and the controll of the headphone is just amazing and lots of fun. 

I love both cables, very nice product overall.


----------



## Matez

wantan said:


> I've recently purchased two cables from Forza Audioworks, a Claire HPC mk2 and a Claire Hybrid HPC mk2 for my Sennheiser HD600/HD650 headphones. These were delivered faster than I had anticipated, build time took about a week for each cable (I ordered these a few weeks apart) and the post did take some days to deliver them.
> 
> Build quality is fantastic, many people praised them already and I can only agree. They are also extremely comfortable, more flexible and less microphonic than the already good HD650 stock cable. I like the attention to detail, the Forza emblen on the splitter always comes up top. It's a joy to handle them. It shows somebody has put lots of thought into this product.
> The translucent black cables are just beautyfull, the copper cable has a dark brown copper color and the hybrid a lighter silvery sheen to colour. The hybrid is a fantastic match with the silver HD650. The cables have a nice steampunk look and feel to them.
> ...



Thank you for your feedback. I'm glad that you're happy! Oh, and your impressions went to my FB page!

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## reiserFS

What's your current aprox. turn around time for a cable, Matt? Ordered a few cables in the past from you and recently put down another order. 

Is 1-2 weeks still accurate as there hasn't been an update on the order?


----------



## hAbIrAbI

I'm thinking of buying a balanced cable for my cIEMs. I'm wondering if it's possible to also get an adapter with 4.4mm female balanced to 3.5mm male single ended.


----------



## melons

hAbIrAbI said:


> I'm thinking of buying a balanced cable for my cIEMs. I'm wondering if it's possible to also get an adapter with 4.4mm female balanced to 3.5mm male single ended.



Matt gave me a price on a 2.5mm balanced to 1/4" adapter just the other day. He'll want to know if you want it as a one piece or with a short length of cable between the plugs


----------



## hAbIrAbI

Originally I thought it might be great as one piece but since I would use it with my tablet, laptop or smartphone the short cable variant is probably less risky. There is less of a lever that could break the plug (e.g. when you are using it in a pocket) with the cable in between.


----------



## Matez

reiserFS said:


> What's your current aprox. turn around time for a cable, Matt? Ordered a few cables in the past from you and recently put down another order.
> 
> Is 1-2 weeks still accurate as there hasn't been an update on the order?



It's still accurate. There are no delays, though if there are any doubts, please shoot me a PM or a mail.


----------



## Rowethren

Received my ES100 last week along with some Forza cables to connect up my K10s and SE215s. Really happy with the way the cables turned out and seem to be a perfect length for having the ES100 clipped to my shirt collar. Nice and comfortable and solid build quality as always.

I also got a Claire Hybrid HPC for my Beyerdynamic T5p.2 and it is a huge improvement on the stock cable which is ridiculously stiff considering they are supposed to be portable headphones, it was basically like standard power cable stiffness... Other than the comfort improvements it looks pretty damn good with the semi transparent black insulation, the only thing I feel that lets it down is the heat-shrinked splitters which look a bit cheap, hopefully Matt can find a good replacement for the old carbon ones he used before as they looked far more professional.

Overall very happy though, thanks again for another set of great cables!


----------



## Matez

Rowethren said:


> Received my ES100 last week along with some Forza cables to connect up my K10s and SE215s. Really happy with the way the cables turned out and seem to be a perfect length for having the ES100 clipped to my shirt collar. Nice and comfortable and solid build quality as always.
> 
> I also got a Claire Hybrid HPC for my Beyerdynamic T5p.2 and it is a huge improvement on the stock cable which is ridiculously stiff considering they are supposed to be portable headphones, it was basically like standard power cable stiffness... Other than the comfort improvements it looks pretty damn good with the semi transparent black insulation, the only thing I feel that lets it down is the heat-shrinked splitters which look a bit cheap, hopefully Matt can find a good replacement for the old carbon ones he used before as they looked far more professional.
> 
> Overall very happy though, thanks again for another set of great cables!



Sure thing, my pleasure!


----------



## hAbIrAbI

Do you guys have experience as to how long it usually takes to receive a reply to a Pm or email from FAW?


----------



## NehPets

hAbIrAbI said:


> Do you guys have experience as to how long it usually takes to receive a reply to a Pm or email from FAW?


It might be weeks, it might be months; persistence usually pays off though ...


----------



## Matez

hAbIrAbI said:


> Do you guys have experience as to how long it usually takes to receive a reply to a Pm or email from FAW?



If you don't get any answer within 48 hours, please resend. Thanks!

Also, tomorrow starts our local AVS show and I'll be exhibiting there, so over this weekend it might be a bit difficult for me to reply.


----------



## josemartins62

I’m posting here for the first time and would like to wish you all the best.
I bought an hybrid iem Forza cable by recommendation from Matt which was prompt delivered.
I have already bought a copper one last year and compared to another I got from Moonaudio I rather prefer the Forzas.
I use them with, DAPs A&K70 and A&K sp1000 and iems campfire andromeda and shure se846, trying them alternatively between jazz, alternative and other genres I enjoy listening.
I just want to express to you that these cables brought such a coherent and balanced sound to my listenings that I almost enjoy listening from them much than from my traditional systems.
Anyway just want to thank Matt for his assistance and prompt suggestions.


----------



## Matez

josemartins62 said:


> I’m posting here for the first time and would like to wish you all the best.
> I bought an hybrid iem Forza cable by recommendation from Matt which was prompt delivered.
> I have already bought a copper one last year and compared to another I got from Moonaudio I rather prefer the Forzas.
> I use them with, DAPs A&K70 and A&K sp1000 and iems campfire andromeda and shure se846, trying them alternatively between jazz, alternative and other genres I enjoy listening.
> ...



Cool feedback. Many thanks! I do my best!


----------



## Gosod

Matez said:


> Cool feedback. Many thanks! I do my best!


Hi, I can buy you one copper cable for $50?


----------



## melons

Gosod said:


> Hi, I can buy you one copper cable for $50?



You should maybe post that offer on the Effect Audio Cables thread, such a good offer I'm sure they'll bite your hand off


----------



## Gosod

melons said:


> You should maybe post that offer on the Effect Audio Cables thread, such a good offer I'm sure they'll bite your hand off



Maybe, but I'm not interested Effect Audio!


----------



## Matez

Folks, since it's Black Friday we've prepared something of our own. Details you'll find at our FB site. Enjoy!


----------



## hAbIrAbI

Woe is me for having ordered a few days ago without thinking of Black Friday.


----------



## melons (Nov 23, 2018)

Matez said:


> Folks, since it's Black Friday we've prepared something of our own. Details you'll find at our FB site. Enjoy!



As I already have a Forza cable for every headphone & iem that I own I'd suggest that Instead of brief BF Offers I'd be happier if you just announced an expanded iem/headphone cable offer. I find myself often browsing other cable manufacturers offerings, wondering why the Forza range is so narrow (and wondering if Forza could offer an equal/better cable). I personally think you've achieved 'Trusted Brand' status (even iFi associate themselves with your product) so you should be confident enough to add a higher/additional tier to your range (unless you sincerely believe there is no audible gain in doing so)


----------



## Arum16

Nice.
Too bad for me, i've only saw this on sunday. Well next time. A new ciem is lurking in the near future. Got to check FAW FB page more often


----------



## Matez

melons said:


> As I already have a Forza cable for every headphone & iem that I own I'd suggest that Instead of brief BF Offers I'd be happier if you just announced an expanded iem/headphone cable offer. I find myself often browsing other cable manufacturers offerings, wondering why the Forza range is so narrow (and wondering if Forza could offer an equal/better cable). I personally think you've achieved 'Trusted Brand' status (even iFi associate themselves with your product) so you should be confident enough to add a higher/additional tier to your range (unless you sincerely believe there is no audible gain in doing so)



I appreciate your interest, but I'm not going to add anything just for the sake of expanding my portfolio. The new lineup has to be a considerable step up and that's not easy. I've been working on something, but I'm not going to rush it. 

Plus, products currently available need to be handled in the first place and that's a lot of daily work for me.


----------



## melons (Nov 27, 2018)

Matez said:


> I appreciate your interest, but I'm not going to add anything just for the sake of expanding my portfolio. The new lineup has to be a considerable step up and that's not easy. I've been working on something, but I'm not going to rush it.
> 
> Plus, products currently available need to be handled in the first place and that's a lot of daily work for me.



Not even a Hybrid *8 Wire* Series iem cable, some folk on these forums seem to think 8Wire is the new best thing since sliced bread 

Oh!, if you do manage to perfect your next 'something special' iem cable soon and you think it'll have synergy with CA Andromedas, please make one extra cable for immediate shipment (mmcx/2.5mm trrs) and I'll paypal you the money immediately


----------



## Matez

melons said:


> Not even a Hybrid *8 Wire* Series iem cable, some folk on these forums seem to think 8Wire is the new best thing since sliced bread
> 
> Oh!, if you do manage to perfect your next 'something special' iem cable soon and you think it'll have synergy with CA Andromedas, please make one extra cable for immediate shipment (mmcx/2.5mm trrs) and I'll paypal you the money immediately



Yup, I've seen the trend. Nonetheless, I'm far from having the new stuff ready. Too busy with regular orders and that's good


----------



## alota

why 8 wires for an iem or an headphone? whyyyyyyyyyy?


----------



## melons (Nov 30, 2018)

alota said:


> why 8 wires for an iem or an headphone? whyyyyyyyyyy?



Maybe Matt  will share his opinion on this 8wire trend, or maybe he'll pass on this golden opportunity to give me a free education


----------



## qsk78

alota said:


> why 8 wires for an iem or an headphone? whyyyyyyyyyy?


The more the better ))
BTW, waiting for the Noir HPC Mk2 for my Aeon.


----------



## alota

qsk78 said:


> The more the better ))
> BTW, waiting for the Noir HPC Mk2 for my Aeon.


Wait for your impressions


----------



## qsk78

alota said:


> Wait for your impressions


Ok. I had a couple of IEM hybrid cables from FAW (and still own one) but never tried anything for the headphones..


----------



## alota

qsk78 said:


> Ok. I had a couple of IEM hybrid cables from FAW (and still own one) but never tried anything for the headphones..


I had aeon c. Nice headphone. So i'm curious about performance woth faw. For headphone i had tje normal 20 awg. Really impressive


----------



## treebug

Impressions of their Hybrid cable with the HD800 anyone?


----------



## Barra

treebug said:


> Impressions of their Hybrid cable with the HD800 anyone?


It is an incredibly good pairing. Obviously, the ergonomics are off the hook compared to most HD800 cables making these comfortable headphones even more comfortable and much better looking. But what is interesting is that switching back and forth from the stock cable, there is a veil that is lifted. Even more important, the cable feels like it lets more of the signal through adding more power to the bass and adds substance to the micro details. I think the stock cable was bottlenecking the performance when adding a higher powered source as the HD800 really scales up with my EC ZDs tube amp by adding the new cable. The HD800 weakness has always been its brightness on a typical setup - with this pairing the treble seems more integrated and smooth without losing its microdetails. Overall, the bass seems bigger/tighter and the treble seems more refined. The hybrid combination, in this case, seems to provide the best of both worlds. Does this help?


----------



## treebug (Dec 5, 2018)

That's great, thanks for the info. Did you find the soundstage unaffected? Didn't narrow at all?


----------



## melons

Barra said:


> It is an incredibly good pairing. Obviously, the ergonomics are off the hook compared to most HD800 cables making these comfortable headphones even more comfortable and much better looking. But what is interesting is that switching back and forth from the stock cable, there is a veil that is lifted. Even more important, the cable feels like it lets more of the signal through adding more power to the bass and adds substance to the micro details. I think the stock cable was bottlenecking the performance when adding a higher powered source as the HD800 really scales up with my EC ZDs tube amp by adding the new cable. The HD800 weakness has always been its brightness on a typical setup - with this pairing the treble seems more integrated and smooth without losing its microdetails. Overall, the bass seems bigger/tighter and the treble seems more refined. The hybrid combination, in this case, seems to provide the best of both worlds. Does this help?



Noir Hybrid or Claire Hybrid?


----------



## Barra

melons said:


> Noir Hybrid or Claire Hybrid?


Noir


----------



## Sohaib Naeem

Hi Guys, 

My Copper Series MK2 has just split (1 cable out of 2 on the left hand side) and was wondering what I can do to fix it?

Cant for the life of me figure out why this has happened.


----------



## Matez

Sohaib Naeem said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My Copper Series MK2 has just split (1 cable out of 2 on the left hand side) and was wondering what I can do to fix it?
> 
> Cant for the life of me figure out why this has happened.



Don't worry, things happen -  I will be taken care of


----------



## EricDH

Guys (and Matez of course), I need a bit of advice. 

I have an Oppo PM-3 headphone, that I have paired with an Moon Audio Silver Dragon cable. The bit darker sound of the PM-3 combines beautifully with the bit brighter sound of this silver able IMHO. So I have no wishes, were it not that the cable just broke. I think it needs a new plug at the headphone end and of course would have to be re-terminated. I am in Saudi Arabia at the moment, and shipping the cable back to the USA for re-termination may be a bit too expensive. Still, I look at possibilities to solve it locally, and if that works, I will stick with this cable. 

But if it doesn't work, I may want to look for an alternative cable. So my question is, which of the Forza Audio cables would be a good match? Since I want to give the PM-3 that bit of sparkle in the highs, I would suspect a cable with silver in it, but I may be completely wrong.


----------



## alota

EricDH said:


> Guys (and Matez of course), I need a bit of advice.
> 
> I have an Oppo PM-3 headphone, that I have paired with an Moon Audio Silver Dragon cable. The bit darker sound of the PM-3 combines beautifully with the bit brighter sound of this silver able IMHO. So I have no wishes, were it not that the cable just broke. I think it needs a new plug at the headphone end and of course would have to be re-terminated. I am in Saudi Arabia at the moment, and shipping the cable back to the USA for re-termination may be a bit too expensive. Still, I look at possibilities to solve it locally, and if that works, I will stick with this cable.
> 
> But if it doesn't work, I may want to look for an alternative cable. So my question is, which of the Forza Audio cables would be a good match? Since I want to give the PM-3 that bit of sparkle in the highs, I would suspect a cable with silver in it, but I may be completely wrong.


I had oppo pm-3 with faw copper 20 awg. With this cable i had more energy in low frequencies


----------



## EricDH

alota said:


> I had oppo pm-3 with faw copper 20 awg. With this cable i had more energy in low frequencies



Thank you for the info. What I seek though, is more energy in the higher frequencies.


----------



## alota

EricDH said:


> Thank you for the info. What I seek though, is more energy in the higher frequencies.


LOL every person every taste. When i had this headphone in my opinion i missed low frequencies not high.


----------



## EricDH

alota said:


> LOL every person every taste. When i had this headphone in my opinion i missed low frequencies not high.



Are you sure you are talking about the PM-3? If so, then we have completely different perceptions of the same headphone. Which is perfectly fine, we all have our own opinions.


----------



## alota

EricDH said:


> Are you sure you are talking about the PM-3? If so, then we have completely different perceptions of the same headphone. Which is perfectly fine, we all have our own opinions.


yes. 100%. i corrected the sound with the faw cable


----------



## Matez

Ahhh, it's good to see people are able to live here with their differences. Thank you.


----------



## Yethal

Hi @Matez, I send you an email about XLR interconnects almost a month ago, could you please respond?


----------



## Matez

Yethal said:


> Hi @Matez, I send you an email about XLR interconnects almost a month ago, could you please respond?



Message sent.


----------



## Yethal

Matez said:


> Message sent.


I didn't receive anything.


----------



## aldinho878

Really interested in trying a Forza Audioworks usb C cable, any opinions on how they are compared to Moon Audio Silver dragon usb cables?


----------



## Rowethren

I use a Forza USB C OTG cable with my Mojo and it works pretty well and is nice and flexible. I can't compare it to the Moon Audio Silver Dragon but I certainly haven't found cause to complain with it.


----------



## CaptainFantastic

I received my first Forza cable: Noir HPC Mk2 for Audeze LCD-MX4. Really pleased with the build quality, look and contact with Matt throughout the process. These are handmade, so I didn't expect overnight shipping but Matt kept me updated.


----------



## KeepItOn

Received my cable 
	
	



```
Copper Series HPC Mk2
Cable : Quad copper Litz UPOCC Cryo 7N wire
Extended Bass Upgrade (AWG20 wire) : Yes
Headphones : Oppo PM3
Insulation : Semi-transparent black
Length : 1,25 m
Plug : Sony 4.4mm TRRRS Balanced
```
Very nice build quality, smooth order handling... worth every cent (and more). Mechanical fit with both Oppo PM 3 and Sony NW-WMA1 is perfect, braided cable is extremely flexible. I‘m a very happy customer and will return for other cables soon!


----------



## alota

KeepItOn said:


> Received my cable
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had a lot of improvements with faw on oppo pm3. The headphone was at the same level of some expensive headphones. You confirm my impressions? And little o.t. i sold pm-3 amd i really regreat this


----------



## Womaz

The cables look great. I have ordered my first cable from Forza and just my luck it appears to be lost in the post somewhere.


----------



## Rowethren

Womaz said:


> The cables look great. I have ordered my first cable from Forza and just my luck it appears to be lost in the post somewhere.



That is bad luck  Fingers crossed it turns up okay!


----------



## Womaz

Rowethren said:


> That is bad luck  Fingers crossed it turns up okay!



The tracking system says it was delivered last Monday so it does not look promising. I work for myself from home and the postal service is usually very good indeed. 
I am not sure how this will be resolved but I am in touch with Matt via email.


----------



## melons

Womaz said:


> The tracking system says it was delivered last Monday so it does not look promising. I work for myself from home and the postal service is usually very good indeed.
> I am not sure how this will be resolved but I am in touch with Matt via email.



Have you contacted Royal Mail quoting the tracking number?


----------



## Womaz

melons said:


> Have you contacted Royal Mail quoting the tracking number?



That’s my next step. I will go to the local delivery office


----------



## melons

KeepItOn said:


> I‘m a very happy customer and will return for other cables soon!!



Good luck with that, Whilst Matt/Forza produce superb cables, they have a low ceiling when it comes to offering an upgrade option for your initial Forza upgrade. I fear he is Henry Fords person love child


----------



## CaptainFantastic (Dec 17, 2018)

melons said:


> Good luck with that, Whilst Matt/Forza produce superb cables, they have a low ceiling when it comes to offering an upgrade option for your initial Forza upgrade. I fear he is Henry Fords person love child



Well, that was a bit harsh, wasn't it? As Forza stated somewhere above, they believe keeping a rather simple business model works well for them. I can appreciate that.

There is a producer in the U.S. that has so many models on offer that the website can never keep up with it. It's a mess.


----------



## KeepItOn

melons said:


> Good luck with that, Whilst Matt/Forza produce superb cables, they have a low ceiling when it comes to offering an upgrade option for your initial Forza upgrade. I fear he is Henry Fords person love child


What I meant was that I will return (to the web shop) shortly to order other cables, like USB. I did not talk about upgrades. Why should I? The cable I bought is great and if I want a higher-class cable for the same purpose I simply have to order one, like in any other shop, don‘t I?


----------



## Rowethren

Womaz said:


> The tracking system says it was delivered last Monday so it does not look promising. I work for myself from home and the postal service is usually very good indeed.
> I am not sure how this will be resolved but I am in touch with Matt via email.



Ah that is rubbish, I am sure Matt will sort it out one way or another though


----------



## qsk78

Well done, Matt! 
Very pleased and satisfied with both SQ and biuld quality! Great cable!


----------



## hAbIrAbI

Still waiting for my cable and adapter. I was hoping it would arrive before Christmas. Unfortunately I'm not very optimistic at this point since even if it was sent tomorrow it would still have to be shipped here from Poland.


----------



## Matez

qsk78 said:


> Well done, Matt!
> Very pleased and satisfied with both SQ and biuld quality! Great cable!



Let me guess, you REALLY like black colour, right  ?


----------



## Matez

hAbIrAbI said:


> Still waiting for my cable and adapter. I was hoping it would arrive before Christmas. Unfortunately I'm not very optimistic at this point since even if it was sent tomorrow it would still have to be shipped here from Poland.



When exactly have you placed your order?


----------



## hAbIrAbI

Matez said:


> When exactly have you placed your order?



I ordered on the 19th of November.


----------



## qsk78

Matez said:


> Let me guess, you REALLY like black colour, right  ?


Absolutely)


----------



## Matez

qsk78 said:


> Absolutely)



We're similar then. I like my iFi stuff black as well.


----------



## Matez

hAbIrAbI said:


> I ordered on the 19th of November.



You got a mail from me. Cheers.


----------



## Boogie7910

This 1-2 week delay during email responses is killing me. Impossible to have a back and forth conversation on details.


----------



## Matez

Boogie7910 said:


> This 1-2 week delay during email responses is killing me. Impossible to have a back and forth conversation on details.



And you're sorted as well.


----------



## Boogie7910 (Dec 28, 2018)

Matez said:


> And you're sorted as well.



Hi Matt, I never got an invoice.

edit: got it


----------



## Yethal

Finally received my christman gifts. These are short XLR interconnects (to replace Schiit PYST) and a short USB cable to connect the yggy to the raspberrpi.
Yes, I know the picture quality is terrible.


----------



## alota

Yethal said:


> Finally received my christman gifts. These are short XLR interconnects (to replace Schiit PYST) and a short USB cable to connect the yggy to the raspberrpi.
> Yes, I know the picture quality is terrible.


so FAW made balanced cable too!


----------



## Yethal

alota said:


> so FAW made balanced cable too!


They don't have them on their website but if you shoot Matt an email he'll do them for you.


----------



## rawrster

What's the typical return time from website order to something getting shipped? I ordered an iem that should come in the next 4-6 weeks and a quicker or similar return time would be perfect. The website also shows the number in stock and that number changes and I change the termination, etc. Is that accurate and can just be delievered or is it still something that needs to be built before delivery?

I'm looking at a 2pin to 4.4mm cable. I'm not sure if I'm going with hybrid or copper series yet.


----------



## Matez

rawrster said:


> What's the typical return time from website order to something getting shipped? I ordered an iem that should come in the next 4-6 weeks and a quicker or similar return time would be perfect. The website also shows the number in stock and that number changes and I change the termination, etc. Is that accurate and can just be delievered or is it still something that needs to be built before delivery?
> 
> I'm looking at a 2pin to 4.4mm cable. I'm not sure if I'm going with hybrid or copper series yet.



Drop me a mail please. Almost all of my products are built to order due to their customization and my easygoing approach in this regard.


----------



## Matez

alota said:


> so FAW made balanced cable too!



We do balanced ICs, yes.


----------



## alota

Matez said:


> We do balanced ICs, yes.


thanks. you have to update the site. it´s good for business


----------



## Wes S

I just put an order in for a Claire HPC Mk2, with 4 pin balanced XLR.  I am super excited to get my first FAW cable!  I am going to be using it with my ZMF Ori and Blackwood, on my Jotunheim, in balanced mode to get that power for my T50 mods.  My only other high end cable is the Norne Silvergarde S, so I am really looking forward to getting a copper cable and the FAW cables look stunning and the pricing is amazing.  I will report back, after i get the cable and have some time with it.


----------



## whirlwind

Wes S said:


> I just put an order in for a Claire HPC Mk2, with 4 pin balanced XLR.  I am super excited to get my first FAW cable!  I am going to be using it with my ZMF Ori and Blackwood, on my Jotunheim, in balanced mode to get that power for my T50 mods.  My only other high end cable is the Norne Silvergarde S, so I am really looking forward to getting a copper cable and the FAW cables look stunning and the pricing is amazing.  I will report back, after i get the cable and have some time with it.



I have thought of this same cable for my Ori...any idea how long the wait time is.


----------



## Andyb90

I'm thinking of ordering the Claire HPC Mk2. Does anyone know if there is any noise when the cable is moved / handled?


----------



## Wes S

whirlwind said:


> I have thought of this same cable for my Ori...any idea how long the wait time is.


I have not had any communication with FAW, yet, so I am not sure how long the wait will be?  I just went on their website and placed my order yesterday.  I really like how easy it was to navigate their website, and how simple the choices are.  I will let you know, how it goes.


----------



## CaptainFantastic

Wes S said:


> I have not had any communication with FAW, yet, so I am not sure how long the wait will be?  I just went on their website and placed my order yesterday.  I really like how easy it was to navigate their website, and how simple the choices are.  I will let you know, how it goes.



I ordered my 3 cables in mid-November and received them mid to late December. Matt also had a conference in between there. All in all, a good experience for a handmade, custome made item. I would recommend getting in touch with Matt via e-mail as he will tell you when to expect the order, if he is waiting for any parts, etc. Takes the guessing out of the wait.


----------



## Wes S (Jan 5, 2019)

Andyb90 said:


> I'm thinking of ordering the Claire HPC Mk2. Does anyone know if there is any noise when the cable is moved / handled?


I have read they are really light, and have no microphonics or noise issues.  In fact i have read several post in regards to this, which has me really excited, and is another reason i just purchased one.


----------



## AlfredoDG

Hi, I'm looking for a new cable for my Audeze Sine, I need a 3,5 to 2x 3,5 mono. Can you make a cable like this? I think it will fit also Beyer T1 / T5, Denon d600/7100/7200, Meze 99


----------



## Kramer01

I want to get a cable for the HD650. Can someone tell me about SQ differences between the Claire HPC Mk2 & the Noir HPC Mk2. Is the Noir  priced higher because of better build materials like the CNC splitter and sleeving or is there a SQ boost there??


----------



## Andyb90

Wes S said:


> I have read they are really light, and have no microphonics or noise issues.  In fact i have read several post in regards to this, which has me really excited, and is another reason i just purchased one.


That's good to know. Did you order a 6.3mm jack? I'm wondering whether to go for the Furutech option.


----------



## CaptainFantastic

I went for Furutech 6.3mm and I really like it. It's super solid. Let me know if you would want a picture.


----------



## Andyb90

CaptainFantastic said:


> I went for Furutech 6.3mm and I really like it. It's super solid. Let me know if you would want a picture.


A picture would be great.


----------



## CaptainFantastic

Andyb90 said:


> A picture would be great.


----------



## Boogie7910

alota said:


> so FAW made balanced cable too!


----------



## alota

Boogie7910 said:


>


Nice. I presume the price is honest.
The wire is 26awg?


----------



## Boogie7910 (Jan 6, 2019)

alota said:


> Nice. I presume the price is honest.
> The wire is 26awg?



I actually bought two pairs one .5m and another 1m for 676Eur total. Don't know the specific details of the wire, I just told Matt to make me his best Interconnects. When I asked about why the price is more than a long run headphone cable he previously made for me, he replied:

"- The cost of materials. XLRs by Furutech aren't cheap, also every cable
is made of 8 wires/channel and in case of Noir HPC cable it is 4
wires/channel
- Different design. XLR cables work best with shield and the cable
preparation itself and applying it is a small nightmare. One pair of
interconnects require twice as much time to finish than one 4m Noir
cable. To be honest I prefer to make few Noir HPC cables than one pair
of interconnects - much, much more pleasant work "

I actually never used the .5m ones in the picture due to me changing my mind about adding a preamp to my system. The 1m are getting put to good use and noticeable improvement over PYST interconnects.


----------



## Wes S

Wes S said:


> I have not had any communication with FAW, yet, so I am not sure how long the wait will be?  I just went on their website and placed my order yesterday.  I really like how easy it was to navigate their website, and how simple the choices are.  I will let you know, how it goes.


Man oh man!  So far, I am impressed!  I placed my order online on Friday, and first thing this Monday morning, I got an email from FAW, saying my cable will be ready and shipped within the next 5 business days   This is how you do business!  I am even more excited now, about this cable, knowing that I don't have to wait months to get it.


----------



## Matez

Wes S said:


> Man oh man!  So far, I am impressed!  I placed my order online on Friday, and first thing this Monday morning, I got an email from FAW, saying my cable will be ready and shipped within the next 5 business days   This is how you do business!  I am even more excited now, about this cable, knowing that I don't have to wait months to get it.



As long as we have all parts in stock, things move fast. If we don't have to wait for anything (luckily this doesn't happen too often), everyone's happy. If I can avoid orders piled up, I surely will.


----------



## Wes S (Jan 7, 2019)

Matez said:


> As long as we have all parts in stock, things move fast. If we don't have to wait for anything (luckily this doesn't happen too often), everyone's happy. If I can avoid orders piled up, I surely will.


Awesome!  Thanks for the info and communication.


----------



## Matez

Wes S said:


> Awesome!  Thanks for the info and communication.



You're welcome.


----------



## qwertyhay9 (Jan 10, 2019)

I ordered the FAW Color HPC cable with a 6,3mm Neutrik jack, for use with my HD 660S and my Schiit stack. So far i have zero complaints other than the cable having to be pushed in to the headphones, rather than clicking into the headphones like the stock cable. The grey sleeving feels excellent and I will certainly be ordering more cables in the future!

Greetings From Germany!


----------



## Matez

qwertyhay9 said:


> I ordered the FAW Color HPC cable with a 6,3mm Neutrik jack, for use with my HD 660S and my Schiit stack. So far i have zero complaints other than the cable having to be pushed in to the headphones, rather than clicking into the headphones like the stock cable. The grey sleeving feels excellent and I will certainly be ordering more cables in the future!
> 
> Greetings From Germany!



I'm happy that you like my work. Thanks. If you need anything else, I'm around. Until then, enjoy!


----------



## Matez

Folks, if you'd like to see naked HE-6 driver, please check my FB page. The HE-6 arrived dead and we did our best to reanimate the patient. The look of that driver though...


----------



## 506097

Just registered to give feedback about my positive experiences with FAW cables 
I'd like to thank Matt for answering all of my questions so detailed and also for his patience!

I ordered the Claire HPC Mk2 Cable with a 6.3mm ViaBlue jack in semi-transparent black for my HD650s (images will follow).
I was looking for an upgrade from my HPC Color Series with less microscopics.
The Claire HPC Mk2 pair really well with my current setup (Schiit Valhalla 2/Bifrost) and look beautiful.

The sound is not a night and day difference, but it certainly improves the sound on my HD650.
Highs are more smooth, low-end got a little bit more punch and I hear also a little bit more soundstage/resolution.
Also it is much louder than before: I don't have to turn Valhalla to 1 o'clock (more like 11 o'clock) to hear everything.


----------



## Wes S

audioguy42 said:


> Just registered to give feedback about my positive experiences with FAW cables
> I'd like to thank Matt for answering all of my questions so detailed and also for his patience!
> 
> I ordered the Claire HPC Mk2 Cable with a 6.3mm ViaBlue jack in semi-transparent black for my HD650s (images will follow).
> ...


That's great stuff!  I have 2 cables on order and can't wait to get them.  I went with the Claire HPC Mk2 for my ZMF cans, as well as the Copper Series 20awg Extended Bass Version for my MrSpeakers cans.  I am really excited to see and hear the 20awg Copper Series.


----------



## Matez

audioguy42 said:


> Just registered to give feedback about my positive experiences with FAW cables
> I'd like to thank Matt for answering all of my questions so detailed and also for his patience!
> 
> I ordered the Claire HPC Mk2 Cable with a 6.3mm ViaBlue jack in semi-transparent black for my HD650s (images will follow).
> ...



Many thanks for your feedback. Each counts, good and bad.


----------



## Wes S

I just wanted to give a big shout out to Matt and FAW!  I placed 2 orders, one on the 4th and then another on the 8th and they both shipped on the 11th.  Now that is some service!  

Thanks,

Wes


----------



## 506097

Wes S said:


> I just wanted to give a big shout out to Matt and FAW!  I placed 2 orders, one on the 4th and then another on the 8th and they both shipped on the 11th.  Now that is some service!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Wes



I can only agree with this.
Very good service indeed!

I even got a response from Matt during holidays.


----------



## ken6217

I just received my Noir HPC Mk2 cable and have a dumb question. It has the mini XLR for Audeze style headphone. Which mini XLR is right and which is left? One has green on it and the other doesn't. Would the one with green be that be the right channel? Thanks.


----------



## Yethal

ken6217 said:


> I just received my Noir HPC Mk2 cable and have a dumb question. It has the mini XLR for Audeze style headphone. Which mini XLR is right and which is left? One has green on it and the other doesn't. Would the one with green be that be the right channel? Thanks.


Green is right channel


----------



## ken6217

Yethal said:


> Green is right channel



Thank you.


----------



## rick3333

I have just placed an order for a Noir HPC Mk2 headphone cable for my AKG K812 headphones.... shipping costs to the UK were only 6 euros and i noted that it will ship in recyclable packaging too. It is my first purchase from Forza and i look forward to receiving the cable soon.


----------



## CaptainFantastic

I have a Noir HPC Mk2 for my LCD-MX4 and I am very happy with it. Is it with a 6.3mm jack? If so, I strongly recommend the solid Furutech. It goes well with this solid, sleeved cable.


----------



## rick3333

It is with a 6.3mm jack but i ordered via blue as i have had a cable from another maker that was terminated with a via blue jack.


----------



## melons (Jan 17, 2019)

rick3333 said:


> I have just placed an order for a Noir HPC Mk2 headphone cable for my AKG K812 headphones.... shipping costs to the UK were only 6 euros and i noted that it will ship in *recyclable packaging* too. It is my first purchase from Forza and i look forward to receiving the cable soon.



*#1: Polish Post*?, if so (in my experience) you'll get an email from Forza on dispatch with both tracking number & link to the Polish postal service website where you can follow your parcels progress up until it leaves Poland. Your tracking number should then be recognised on the Royal Mail website as they appear to be the UK Partner for Polish Post, though (& I've only ordered 3 times from Forza) Royal Mail will have normally delivered the parcel to you long before they update status from 'awaiting to accept parcel into our postal system ' status on their tracker page - All in all it's pretty stress free 

*#2: recyclable packaging*, I'm not a fan. The outer packaging is too large for my 'standard' sized letter box, so I was Carded & had to make a trip to the local sorting office each time to collect. I asked Matt to mail my 3rd order in a Jiffy bag


----------



## timbukktwo (Jan 17, 2019)

rick3333 said:


> I have just placed an order for a Noir HPC Mk2 headphone cable for my AKG K812 headphones.... shipping costs to the UK were only 6 euros and i noted that it will ship in recyclable packaging too. It is my first purchase from Forza and i look forward to receiving the cable soon.



Please, if you would, post your impressions with the K812’s and the Forza cable (when you get the cable).  I’m very curious about the synergy in comparison to the stock cable!


----------



## rick3333

will do but will need at least a month to burn in and acclimatise to the new cable


timbukktwo said:


> Please, if you would, post your impressions with the K812’s and the Forza cable (when you get the cable).  I’m very curious about the synergy in comparison to the stock cable!


----------



## stenog

Just got my 2 cables from Forza Audioworks. A big thumb up to Matt and crew. The day after i ordered i got an email saying they would ship within 5 business days, and they did. Less than 2 weeks after ordering i have the cables. Very fast service.

I ordered 2 Noir HPC MK2 balanced 4.4, one for my Aeon Open and one for my Amiron. Both cables exceed my expectations. They are lightweight and very well build, beautiful cables


----------



## CaptainFantastic

Very nice pair. Question: Is the black sleeve on your cables a bit fuzzy in some areas? Not the actual cable, but above it mine had very fine loose strands of fabric from the same material as the sleeve. Most cleared up with use. Just wondering if that's always the state of this sleeve when new. It was also a tiny bit oily to the touch.


----------



## timbukktwo

rick3333 said:


> will do but will need at least a month to burn in and acclimatise to the new cable



Thanks; I’ll be patient.


----------



## Klonk

Has anybody tried and compared FAW IEM cables and compared them to others?


----------



## rick3333

OK so i am having some issues with Forza...... do they have a reputation for taking ages to respond to messages sent via their messaging system anyone? also are emails to a guy called Matt at Forza answered very slowly? I have waited over 48 hours for a reply to a message sent via their messaging system and have still not heard anything back from them. I wondered whether or not this was an isolated occurrence or more frequent.


----------



## melons

rick3333 said:


> OK so i am having some issues with Forza...... do they have a reputation for taking ages to respond to messages sent via their messaging system anyone? also are emails to a guy called Matt at Forza answered very slowly? I have waited over 48 hours for a reply to a message sent via their messaging system and have still not heard anything back from them. I wondered whether or not this was an isolated occurrence or more frequent.



It's not unusual. It's a tiny Company with very few staff. So it's a constant balancing  act. Communication often has to come second to Production obligations. It's also presently the weekend


----------



## rick3333

Ah well never mind i shall cancel the order and get a refund..... Thankfully i paid by PayPal.


----------



## stenog

CaptainFantastic said:


> Very nice pair. Question: Is the black sleeve on your cables a bit fuzzy in some areas? Not the actual cable, but above it mine had very fine loose strands of fabric from the same material as the sleeve. Most cleared up with use. Just wondering if that's always the state of this sleeve when new. It was also a tiny bit oily to the touch.



I have not seen this on any of my cables. But i have cleaned a bit up from the case they shipped in .


----------



## stenog

rick3333 said:


> Ah well never mind i shall cancel the order and get a refund..... Thankfully i paid by PayPal.



If you don't feel comfortable with your order you should cancelled it. As mentioned above you will not get a response during the weekend.

Try this mail if you change your mind. 
matthew@forzaaudioworks.com


----------



## Ilias9001

rick3333 said:


> Ah well never mind i shall cancel the order and get a refund..... Thankfully i paid by PayPal.



How dare they not have an individual person to answer e-mails 24/7?
How dare they not have your cable of choice ready and same day shipped?
After all why would a bespoke hifi cable company need time to do things?
Impatience is a virtue.


----------



## Matez (Jan 19, 2019)

rick3333 said:


> OK so i am having some issues with Forza...... do they have a reputation for taking ages to respond to messages sent via their messaging system anyone? also are emails to a guy called Matt at Forza answered very slowly? I have waited over 48 hours for a reply to a message sent via their messaging system and have still not heard anything back from them. I wondered whether or not this was an isolated occurrence or more frequent.



Usually most of the emails are handled within 24h, but last few days we have a little bit of setback since we were finishing some big batch of cables, since you guys swarmed us in January and my team wanted to ship them out ASAP.

I hope I resolved all your doubts in the email I sent you rick3333 and you will enjoy your cable in next couple of days.


----------



## rick3333

timbukktwo said:


> Please, if you would, post your impressions with the K812’s and the Forza cable (when you get the cable).  I’m very curious about the synergy in comparison to the stock cable!



Alas i will not be posting my impressions as i have cancelled my order and got a refund.... sorry


----------



## CaptainFantastic

rick3333 said:


> Alas i will not be posting my impressions as i have cancelled my order and got a refund.... sorry



Does the UK work 24/7 like the U.S.? It was strange to read that a no-reply during the weekend was a deal breaker for you. Has Amazon trained us so? Or was it that you didn't want to buy from a small company once you were told that it is one (and would have been obvious, I would think). 

It's not my intention to be mean. I was just honestly surprised how blunt your response was once you found out that the company might not respond during a weekend.


----------



## Matez

Guys, all good. The man wants a refund and he'll get one. In the meantime I kindly ask everyone to keep this thread polite as the last thing needed here is trimming your posts by moderators. Again, all good


----------



## Narayan23

rick3333 said:


> Alas i will not be posting my impressions as i have cancelled my order and got a refund.... sorry



Patience is a virtue you don´t seem to possess, your loss.


----------



## myusernameislove (Jan 20, 2019)

Which one for brighter Sennheiser HD250 and which one for studio headphone HD540? *Noir Hybrid HPC or Noir HPC*?

*For HD540:* I currenty enjoy very much OFC Class 6 Copper afttermarket cable from czech company Kabelguru with HD540. This cable is a little bass shy but otherwise very airy sounding and it has very sweet highs floating in airy space. It's timbre is very natural. I am happy with its sound, a lot, although slight increase in the amount of bass frequencies would be nice to have. But only as an side-effect, not as main effect that the cable focuses on. Of course I supported the bass with correct pads and thicker sounding amp.
*For HD250: *HD250 Linear 1 has brighter tonality so bass shy airy cable is not good match here, so I enjoy pretty much very thick homemade braided copper cable that looks exactly as Noir Hybrid HPC and Noir HPC but it's material is probably of lesser quality. It's sound is not airy, it adds body and tight bass to the sound, but it is a little too aggresive sounding, which I slightly dislike.

I am VERY happy with both synergies, although there is always a place for an improvement, isn't it?

HD540 Ref 1 has nicely balanced neutral tonality with lots of air and microdetail and it works as a clean open window into the reality of sound, while HD250 Linear 1 is brighter sounding headphone and it has insane amount of highs, it is rather cold sounding and it works as a very emotional music presentation device. I would very much like to avoid changing sound of HD250 to the brighter side of things or making it warmer, but instead I would like it to be very natural sounding. For HD540 I need to keep it as airy and crispy as it is, but without the hit in bass area.

I am also consider getting full silver cable from ultimate line of lavricables. Did any of you had the chance to compare any of these two Forza cables with their pure silver offering on a neutral sounding headphones? If you did, PM me pls your findings.

Thank you.


----------



## Matho

Hello Matez,
I tried to contact you on Facebook and head-fi regarding the cable I sent you to get fixed nearly 3 months ago. Could you please help me and tell me where it is?
Thank you.


----------



## Womaz

Ok I thought I would share my first experience with Forza.

I have mixed feelings and I will explain why.

First of all I found the communication excellent before I placed the order, a lot of detailed replies to help me make my decision, however after the order was placed the communication was not as good as I had to chase up emails several times. I don’t mind this as I run a small business too and I know you have to make decisions about priorities.

The order was placed and as stated less than two weeks later the cable was posted with a link to track this.

This is where things started to go wrong. The item was never delivered.

Matt was excellent throughout this process and said he would send me another cable out, as this would save time. This took a little longer than normal but he did as promised. I was pleased with this as my original package had actually been signed for …and it even looked like it could be my signature.

So as I say I was pleased with this, the communication again was not that good , having to chase things up several times, but I accept this like I say.

The cable arrived yesterday so I immediately attached it to my Andromedas.

The cable looked well made and looked good. I then decided to switch back to my ALO balanced cable that I purchased with the Andormedas. This is where the problems started . I could not remove the cable. After a good few minutes I got one free. The other side I could not remove at all, even using quite a bit of force. I have swapped cables a few times with CA products and I have never had an issue.

The result is I have broke my new cable as I had to use so much force it snapped off. I was at this stage concerned about the connection in My Andormedas so took the decision that I would rather lose the cable and not the use of the IEM.

There was no way that cable was coming out without the type of force I had to use. I had to get a pair of pliers in the end to free the cable.

So I have no cable two months down the line and I am out of pocket.. I don’t know what else I could have done though.

Anyone else have this issue with the MMCX connector from Forza?


----------



## melons (Jan 22, 2019)

Womaz said:


> Ok I thought I would share my first experience with Forza.
> 
> I have mixed feelings and I will explain why.
> 
> ...



I've had a Forza Hybrid coupled to Andromeda (OG) for a few months now and haven't experienced the problem you're having despite detaching the Iem's (only) two or three times. I will mention that the Andromedas are the latest generation and when I first plugged the Forza cable in I was delighted that it was a much more secure fit over the OE balanced cable,as it made that reassuring 'Click' sound when plugged in, iirc I found the OE cable very easy to detach/too loose in its socket for my liking. Sorry but my experience has been the Polar opposite


----------



## Womaz (Jan 22, 2019)

melons said:


> I've had a Forza Hybrid coupled to Andromeda (OG) for a few months now and haven't experienced the problem you're having despite detaching the Iem's (only) two or three times. I will mention that the Andromedas are the latest generation and when I first plugged the Forza cable in I was delighted that it was a much more secure fit over the OE balanced cable,as it made that reassuring 'Click' sound when plugged in, iirc I found the OE cable very easy to detach/too loose in its socket for my liking. Sorry but my experience has been the Polar opposite



I may have just been unlucky then. It is a shame and I will just put it down to a bed experience, but there was no way that cable was coming out without a lot of force.
My Andromedas are also the latest version as they are only a week old


----------



## DroidSkin (Jan 22, 2019)

Womaz said:


> This is where things started to go wrong. The item was never delivered.
> 
> Matt was excellent throughout this process and said he would send me another cable out, as this would save time. This took a little longer than normal but he did as promised. I was pleased with this as my original package had actually been signed for …and it even looked like it could be my signature.
> 
> So as I say I was pleased with this, the communication again was not that good , having to chase things up several times, but I accept this like I say.



I've currently got the same problem. Royal Mail "delivered", signature obtained, but not delivered and signature not even close to mine.
I don't blame Matt for this, this is a Royal Mail problem and I'm trying to get resolution with them.

It's great service by Matt to send a new cable to you.

My cable was bespoke, and I had to send him an OEM cable to use the proprietary connectors, so I can't just order another cable.

Just to be clear I didn't order through the website, it was done via email with Matt, so I didn't think to ask him to use the insured delivery service.


----------



## Womaz

DroidSkin said:


> I've currently got the same problem. Royal Mail "delivered", signature obtained, but not delivered and signature not even close to mine.
> I don't blame Matt for this, this is a Royal Mail problem and I'm trying to get resolution with them.
> 
> It's great service by Matt to send a new cable to you.
> ...



Yes I agree it was a great gesture as I did not exoect this. Just a sad end to my experience


----------



## iFi audio

Womaz said:


> Ok I thought I would share my first experience with Forza.
> 
> I have mixed feelings and I will explain why.
> 
> ...



Matt's a solid guy, we're positive he'll sort you out. He doesn't leave his customers with nothing, even if it means that at times it takes a bit of patience. We've been using his products at various events for years and he always delivered so yeah. Worry not, he'll get back to you.


----------



## Womaz

iFi audio said:


> Matt's a solid guy, we're positive he'll sort you out. He doesn't leave his customers with nothing, even if it means that at times it takes a bit of patience. We've been using his products at various events for years and he always delivered so yeah. Worry not, he'll get back to you.



To be honest I do not expect anything. I think Matt already did more then he had to with the new cable being sent out. 
I am disappointed as the connector was very tight and I would assume a new cable would be the same so no point in getting another one.
Like i say Matt was good enough to send another cable out without any fuss so I would not expect any more than that.


----------



## Matez

Womaz said:


> To be honest I do not expect anything. I think Matt already did more then he had to with the new cable being sent out.
> I am disappointed as the connector was very tight and I would assume a new cable would be the same so no point in getting another one.
> Like i say Matt was good enough to send another cable out without any fuss so I would not expect any more than that.



Even though the connection is tight early on, we use these MMCX because in time it gets more loose. This is the best one I’ve found and it does also a good job to protect the socket of IEMs in long term use - less wiggly connector, the less pressure on the fragile central pin of the socket. Anyway, there is still a possibility to make the cable will plugs with a bit of lower tolerance - just let me know  It is always a trade-off though.


----------



## alota

@Matez  the ultrasone edition 5 limited uses mmcx connector?


----------



## Matez

Slightly non-standard one, but yes.


----------



## alota

Matez said:


> Slightly non-standard one, but yes.


thank you. in case you have? i ask because  i don´t know if my friend sell to me one


----------



## Matez

Sure


----------



## Matho

Matez could you please answer to my messages about the cable I sent you to get fixed 3 months ago. You received it in  early November and told me in December that it should be on the way but I am still waiting and no answers to my messages. Thanks


----------



## Matez

Matho said:


> Matez could you please answer to my messages about the cable I sent you to get fixed 3 months ago. You received it in  early November and told me in December that it should be on the way but I am still waiting and no answers to my messages. Thanks



Can you drop me na e-mail on that once again? I will check it personally first thing tomorrow morning.


----------



## Matho

Mail sent!
Thank you


----------



## Wes S (Jan 23, 2019)

Well. . . I just recieved one of my cables and it looks nice, but the copper looks nothing like the picture on the website?  I will post pics, in a bit.

The cable is beautiful and perfectly crafted, it just does not look like the same copper in the picture on the website, or in other people's pics in this thread.  The geometry or grouping of the strands, the way the strands are bundled together, is what looks different on my copper.


----------



## Wes S

I would like to add, that i am in communication with FAW and i am waiting to hear back.


----------



## Womaz

Matez said:


> Even though the connection is tight early on, we use these MMCX because in time it gets more loose. This is the best one I’ve found and it does also a good job to protect the socket of IEMs in long term use - less wiggly connector, the less pressure on the fragile central pin of the socket. Anyway, there is still a possibility to make the cable will plugs with a bit of lower tolerance - just let me know  It is always a trade-off though.



Thanks for the reply.  I ordered the cable 23rd November, and now two months later I have purchased some new Andromedas, as part of that deal there was an offer on the CA Balanced cable, so I guess my need for a new cable has been met. I think I will just put this down to experience. The first cable you sent may turn up soon . The second cable as stated above is beyond repair. To be honest I was worried I would damage my new Andromedas so I will just stick to the CA cable. I am £100 out of pocket, but hey that is life.


----------



## Wes S (Jan 24, 2019)

So, i got a response back from FAW about my copper looking different, than most pictures in this thread and on their website.  Apparently there are variations from batch to batch, due to tolerances.  I get that, but my copper, more specifically, the way the strands are bundled together looks completely different.  I always thought that the way the strands are bundled together, is what seperates cables from each other, and helps to give it it's character?  It's all about the details for me and i do my research.  Once i figure out how to post pics, i will, and i would love to get other opinions.


----------



## Matez

Womaz said:


> Thanks for the reply.  I ordered the cable 23rd November, and now two months later I have purchased some new Andromedas, as part of that deal there was an offer on the CA Balanced cable, so I guess my need for a new cable has been met. I think I will just put this down to experience. The first cable you sent may turn up soon . The second cable as stated above is beyond repair. To be honest I was worried I would damage my new Andromedas so I will just stick to the CA cable. I am £100 out of pocket, but hey that is life.



I definately don't want to leave the business unfinished - expect an email from me in a short while


----------



## Wes S (Jan 24, 2019)

These are pics of the Claire HPC mk 2, with the same copper as the website photos.


----------



## Wes S (Jan 24, 2019)

These are pics of the Claire HPC mk 2, that I just got yesterday.  Interesting how the strand layout or bundling looks different, from the website pics and pics from reviewers.


----------



## Wes S (Jan 24, 2019)

I would like to add, that the cable i just got aside from the *Completely Different* looking copper, is really, really nice and lays perfect and sounds great.  I assume this copper design sounds as good as the copper design advertised and reviewed.  The craftsmanship and overall look and feel are awesome!  Thanks FAW!


----------



## iFi audio

Wes S said:


> is really, really nice and lays perfect and sounds great



That's the important part


----------



## Wes S

iFi audio said:


> That's the important part


Yes it is.


----------



## hAbIrAbI (Jan 25, 2019)

I've now had my hybrid series IEM cable for a few weeks now and can report my experiences.

I cannot really say much about the sound since I have also switched from Amp1 to the Amp8 module on my DX200 so it's impossible to tell what impact the cable has on sound. As a combo they are definitely a great together with my Rhine Customs Stage 7s.

As far as look and construction are concerned they are incredible. I will see if i can find some time to snap some photos during the weekend.

The only suggestion that i would make is to offer a memory wire option for IEM cables. Most people don't seem to like memory wire but I have found that putting the IEMs in is much faster for me with memory wire and the IEMs become less often tangled with my glasses. Also I have less chafing on my ears. A good memory wire option might require smaller 2 Pin plugs though.

Only thing I'm missing now is my 4.4mm to 3.5mm adapter for maximum happiness.


----------



## Matez

hAbIrAbI said:


> Only thing I'm missing now is my 4.4mm to 3.5mm adapter for maximum happiness.



Monday is the day when it leaves my place. Just a bit more wait and you'll get there!


----------



## Wes S

I have had a few days of use now, with my new Claire HPC mk2, and must say this cable is dead silent to the touch with no microphonics.  This is amazing, in that it does not enterfere with the music at all, when moving around.  The cable lays perfectly straight and is super light.  Basically it just disappears, and lets me connect to the music better.  Lastly, it does look beautiful when the light makes it shine.  Well done FAW!  I will be buying more from you, in the future.  Thanks!


----------



## someyoungguy

Hey all, I have a question and after a bit of searching the thread haven’t found anything that directly addresses it.

I’m thinking of either the Copper series HPC mk2 with 20awg bass upgrade, or the Claire HPC mk2; once you add the 20awg option to the copper series, the difference in price isn’t much.

So my question is what different sonic characteristics could you expect between these two cables? Both are copper but differ in:
Claire: 8 strands of 26AWG cryo 7N UPOCC copper wire in Litz geometry. 8 x 1 braid 

Copper series: 4 strands of 20AWG cryo 7N UPOCC copper in Litz geometry, 4x 1 braid


----------



## Sparx81

How long does it normally take matez to reply to a private message. I just need some advice on a cable so I can make a purchase.


----------



## alota

Sparx81 said:


> How long does it normally take matez to reply to a private message. I just need some advice on a cable so I can make a purchase.


to a pm i think never due to restriction on head-fi. try this: matthew@forzaaudioworks.com


----------



## Sparx81

alota said:


> to a pm i think never due to restriction on head-fi. try this: matthew@forzaaudioworks.com


Many Thanks for you help its much appreciated.


----------



## Matez

Sparx81 said:


> Many Thanks for you help its much appreciated.



Sure thing!


----------



## someyoungguy

someyoungguy said:


> Hey all, I have a question and after a bit of searching the thread haven’t found anything that directly addresses it.
> 
> I’m thinking of either the Copper series HPC mk2 with 20awg bass upgrade, or the Claire HPC mk2; once you add the 20awg option to the copper series, the difference in price isn’t much.
> 
> ...


Hey everyone, just to let you all know I emailed Matt directly from the Forza website; he informed me he couldn't reply here due to member of trade rules on head-fi, but I'll quote what he put in his email:

"Both Claire HPC Mk2 (C) and Copper Series AWG20 (CS) have slightly warm sound signature. C has and edge on soundstage and general dynamics and PRaT. CS has deeper low end with more body which makes it perfect for lean sounding cans (HD800 or K701 are good examples). Both offer more or less similar midrange - intimate and lush. In case of highs C is more sparkly and vivid, CS has them more toned down"

They both have qualities I like, not sure which I'll go for yet. I loves me some dynamics and PRaT, but also loves me some good solid low end


----------



## Matez

someyoungguy said:


> Hey everyone, just to let you all know I emailed Matt directly from the Forza website; he informed me he couldn't reply here due to member of trade rules on head-fi, but I'll quote what he put in his email:
> 
> "Both Claire HPC Mk2 (C) and Copper Series AWG20 (CS) have slightly warm sound signature. C has and edge on soundstage and general dynamics and PRaT. CS has deeper low end with more body which makes it perfect for lean sounding cans (HD800 or K701 are good examples). Both offer more or less similar midrange - intimate and lush. In case of highs C is more sparkly and vivid, CS has them more toned down"
> 
> They both have qualities I like, not sure which I'll go for yet. I loves me some dynamics and PRaT, but also loves me some good solid low end



Thanks!


----------



## Klonk

Has anybody tried and compared FAW IEM cables to other IEM cables? There is only one kind of IEM cable made by FAW?


----------



## someyoungguy

Klonk said:


> Has anybody tried and compared FAW IEM cables to other IEM cables? There is only one kind of IEM cable made by FAW?


I haven’t tried any of their IEM cables (I don’t have any IEMs) but they have two types listed on their website, a copper cable and hybrid copper/silver:
https://forzaaudioworks.com/en/product.php?id_product=75
https://forzaaudioworks.com/en/product.php?id_product=78


----------



## Klonk

Thank you for your reply someyoungguy.


----------



## Boogie7910 (Feb 14, 2019)

Matt made me some 3.5mm female to mini xlr female pigtails to make use of my MK2 cable (originally for Focal Elear/Sony Z1R) for new Meze Empyrean. Also a balanced to single ended adapter. Quality craftsmanship as always.


----------



## AppleheadMay

Boogie7910 said:


> Matt made me some 3.5mm female to mini xlr female pigtails to make use of my MK2 cable (originally for Focal Elear/Sony Z1R) for new Meze Empyrean. Also a balanced to single ended adapter. Quality craftsmanship as always.



Nice system. I have been playing with that idea as well as I need Forza cables for quite a few headphones in a 5m length. Could save a lot of money.


----------



## siruspan

Interconnect for Shure KSE1200 came in yesterday


----------



## Matez

siruspan said:


> Interconnect for Shure KSE1200 came in yesterday



Looks familiar


----------



## qsk78

By the way, Matez,
do you make XLR interconnects to connect balanced DAC and amp? I could not find it on the website.


----------



## alota

qsk78 said:


> By the way, Matez,
> do you make XLR interconnects to connect balanced DAC and amp? I could not find it on the website.


see some pages back. one head-fier bought and put the pictures


----------



## Yethal

qsk78 said:


> By the way, Matez,
> do you make XLR interconnects to connect balanced DAC and amp? I could not find it on the website.


He does, I own a pair of those.


----------



## AppleheadMay

In addition to the Noir Hybrid I have for use with my various Sennheiser 6 series cans I just ordered one for my 8 series as well.
And 4 more of sleeved Copper HPC cables for my less expensive Sennheiser cans and the AKG K7XX.
Looking forward to receive them!


----------



## Matez

qsk78 said:


> By the way, Matez,
> do you make XLR interconnects to connect balanced DAC and amp? I could not find it on the website.



Yes, please write to me via mail or pm and I'll get this done.


----------



## magisterarus

I received last week my first FAW cable, the Copper Series IEM Mk2.

It looks great and appears built with care and quality materials. Adequately flexible, lightweight and poorly microphonic, it has largely met all my expectations.
MMCX connectors fits tight, however I did not have any problem to detach them.

Matt was very helpful and valuable in tips for the choice and customization of the cable, which adopts MMCX straight connectors in place of the standard L-shaped.
I'm a very pleased customer!


----------



## Lay.

I needed shorter cable for my HD800S and decided to try FAW cable this time. Should be ready for shipping this week. 

Noir HPC Mk2, 1,5 m, 4.4mm


----------



## Scrum92 (Feb 26, 2019)

Does anybody have any experience with upgrading the stock Focal Clear/Utopia/Elear with a FAW cable? I am considering the Claire Hybrid HPC from FAW or an Atlas Zeno.

Also, what's the difference between the Claire Hybrid HPC and the plain Hybrid HPC?


----------



## Yethal

Scrum92 said:


> Does anybody have any experience with upgrading the stock Focal Clear/Utopia/Elear with a FAW cable? I am considering the Claire Hybrid HPC from FAW or an Atlas Zeno.
> 
> Also, what's the difference between the Claire Hybrid HPC and the plain Hybrid HPC?


I have a Noir non-hybrid on my Clears. Opened and smoothed over the sound on them.


----------



## Matez

magisterarus said:


> I received last week my first FAW cable, the Copper Series IEM Mk2.
> 
> It looks great and appears built with care and quality materials. Adequately flexible, lightweight and poorly microphonic, it has largely met all my expectations.
> MMCX connectors fits tight, however I did not have any problem to detach them.
> ...



Thanks and enjoy!


----------



## Scrum92

What's the current turnaround on orders looking like @Matez?


----------



## someyoungguy

I received a pair of FAW copper mk2 series cables in the mail this week - ordered on 2 Feb and they came from Poland to New Zealand in that time too.

Matt was really helpful with emails about the different sound qualities of the cable options. I went with the awg20 extended bass version, with one cable for my Shure SRH1540s and another for Sennheiser HD58Xs. 

Great construction and look, I’ve been happily burning in the Shure cable today with some Allegaeon \m/, sounding tasty


----------



## ecd62 (Mar 7, 2019)

Ordered a Clair cable to connect my AK320 DAP to Woo Audio W7 tube amp. Compared to the stock cable, I was impressed by how the sound opened up: more clarity, more distinguishable separation, wider soundstage and greater depth. This combination with my HD 800S is joy to listen to. Money well spent. Also my hat off for Matt's customer service.


----------



## Matez

Scrum92 said:


> What's the current turnaround on orders looking like @Matez?



If I have all parts on hand for your needs, then several working days and it's shipped.


----------



## melons

Matez said:


> If I have all parts on hand for your needs, then several working days and it's shipped.



How successful were your Cable Alchemy experiments with an 8 Wire iem cable option? did you find it a waste of time/overhyped, or does it offer a noticeable SQ improvement?, will you be adding it to your line?, if so, when?

I ask as I have serious reservations regarding American Manufacturers holistic abilities and also because I love Polish Vodka (Best in the World) & Polish Cables


----------



## alota

melons said:


> I love Polish Vodka (Best in the World) & Polish Cables


Forgot polish girls LOL


----------



## Lay.

Well... It has been 11 business days since I got the message "Your cable will be made and shipped within next 5-7 business days."


----------



## melons

alota said:


> Forgot polish girls LOL



I am indeed in love with Matez's Sister, but he doesn't think we're a good match


----------



## alota

melons said:


> I am indeed in love with Matez's Sister, but he doesn't think we're a good match


seems a brazilian telenovela


----------



## DieselDan

Lay. said:


> Well... It has been 11 business days since I got the message "Your cable will be made and shipped within next 5-7 business days."



Having the same issue.
Message said it would ship in 5 business days, that was on 2/18, then nothing.
Sent several messages this week that have gotten no response. 

I don't mind the delay as much as the lack of communication.


----------



## Scrum92

Matez said:


> If I have all parts on hand for your needs, then several working days and it's shipped.



How many days is several? I don't want to be snarky, but that could mean 2 or it could mean 10


----------



## CaptainFantastic

Crazy, this is the second time I have heard/seen the word "snarky" in 24 hours and I hadn't heard it in some 5 years or more.

several = more than two but not many.

I have ordered "several" cables from Forza and I am very satisfied. In my experience if the parts are there, Matt will ship in about 5-7 days. If not, it can take longer. I think the longest wait I had was 5 weeks but this is because he was waiting for particular parts.

To think that a custom handmade cable ordered from a small, boutique company can take only two days to ship would assume that they have no other orders.


----------



## Matez (Mar 8, 2019)

Sorry guys from a bit of email pile up, a bit of health issues made last few days tough on us. Give me couple of hours and by the end of the day you can expect the info you requested


----------



## Scrum92

CaptainFantastic said:


> Crazy, this is the second time I have heard/seen the word "snarky" in 24 hours and I hadn't heard it in some 5 years or more.
> 
> several = more than two but not many.
> 
> ...



Thank you. Appreciate the info


----------



## AppleheadMay

Y'all see, Matt's alive and we will live to see another day!


----------



## Matez (Mar 8, 2019)

AppleheadMay said:


> Y'all see, Matt's alive and we will live to see another day!



And the Earth is saved yet again!


----------



## AppleheadMay

Matez said:


> And the eart
> 
> 
> And the Earth is saved yet again!



The things a nice cable can do ...


----------



## Arum16

My two cents on these last postings,

Feel a bit of guilt as I might have contributed to the "email piling up" 
I've placed an order, and communicating with Matt as been super easy and fast.

Thank you Matt for all your advise and help.


----------



## Sound Trooper

Got home from a 2 weeks long trip today and I was greeted by 2 boxes of goodies from Matt.








I’ve commissioned Matt to build me a pair of BNC cables with ferrites and all I can say is that they look great. Kinda wished my Blu2 would come back to me soon so that I can put these cables thru their paces.


----------



## Rowethren

That is a lot of ferrites lol...


----------



## alota

Sound Trooper said:


> Got home from a 2 weeks long trip today and I was greeted by 2 boxes of goodies from Matt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought I saw many things LOL


----------



## AppleheadMay

Going to kill someone with those?


----------



## Scrum92 (Mar 8, 2019)

Sound Trooper said:


> Got home from a 2 weeks long trip today and I was greeted by 2 boxes of goodies from Matt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pretty sure I've seen those before...

https://oldschoolrunescape.fandom.com/wiki/Abyssal_whip


----------



## Matez

Rowethren said:


> That is a lot of ferrites lol...



Indeed 

If that's what our customer ordered, who are we to judge? We'll give ferrites a go though, once we have suitable toys to play with. This is way too interesting to not investigate.


----------



## Scrum92

I'm now looking at the Hybrid Series HPC for my Focal Clear. I'm curious as to whether this is a good idea? Is it likely to introduce additional brightness? More clarity is certainly welcome, but piercing treble is not.


----------



## ken6217

Scrum92 said:


> I'm now looking at the Hybrid Series HPC for my Focal Clear. I'm curious as to whether this is a good idea? Is it likely to introduce additional brightness? More clarity is certainly welcome, but piercing treble is not.



 I just recently got this cable. I also have the Noir HPC Mk2 all copper as well.  The all silver cable isn’t bright. It just gives a little more sparkle than the all copper cable. 

 I can’t speak for how it would sound with the Utopia as I really dislike that headphone for being too bright for me. I’m using the cable for the Meze Empyrean.


----------



## AppleheadMay

ken6217 said:


> I just recently got this cable. I also have the Noir HPC Mk2 all copper as well.  The all silver cable isn’t bright. It just gives a little more sparkle than the all copper cable.
> 
> I can’t speak for how it would sound with the Utopia as I really dislike that headphone for being too bright for me. I’m using the cable for the Meze Empyrean.



All silver cable?


----------



## ken6217

Not sure what you mean. I was referring to using the Noir Hybrid. Their top of the line. It’s copper and silver.  Not copper plated silver.


----------



## Scrum92

ken6217 said:


> Not sure what you mean. I was referring to using the Noir Hybrid. Their top of the line. It’s copper and silver.  Not copper plated silver.



He's referring to the fact you said "all silver cable". Just a typo I'm sure 

Thank you for your impressions, appreciate them. I'm still in two minds between the "basic" Copper Series HPC Mk2 and the Hybrid Series HPC. I'm intrigued by the silver, but just don't want an overly bright cable.


----------



## AppleheadMay (Mar 10, 2019)

Scrum92 said:


> He's referring to the fact you said "all silver cable". Just a typo I'm sure
> 
> Thank you for your impressions, appreciate them. I'm still in two minds between the "basic" Copper Series HPC Mk2 and the Hybrid Series HPC. I'm intrigued by the silver, but just don't want an overly bright cable.



It won't make your Clear more bright but the Clear is a bit brighter than the rest of the open Focal lineup unlike the Utopia that can hardly be accused of being bright, it's a damn good and very musical phone with very good extension while remaining smooth.
I think the hybrids are a really good choice for all Focal phones. I haven't heard the coppers yet but I ordered a few for my less expensive phones. For the Senn 600 and 800 range I chose hybrid. Maybe the price of the 600 range doesn't justify a cable in this price range but their quality does.
I use 1 cable for 6 phones I have in the range though so that justifies the cost more.
Not that Matt's cables can be called expensive though, compared to what some other cable-makers dare to ask they're plain cheap and of real good quality.


----------



## AppleheadMay

ken6217 said:


> Not sure what you mean. I was referring to using the Noir Hybrid. Their top of the line. It’s copper and silver.  Not copper plated silver.



Full silver cables exist, Forza just doesn't have them, they have hybrid and OFCopper.
Copper plated silver? Haven't seen a lot of those.


----------



## ken6217

Scrum92 said:


> He's referring to the fact you said "all silver cable". Just a typo I'm sure
> 
> Thank you for your impressions, appreciate them. I'm still in two minds between the "basic" Copper Series HPC Mk2 and the Hybrid Series HPC. I'm intrigued by the silver, but just don't want an overly bright cable.



Oh yea. Typo. I’m claiming it was daylight saving time.


----------



## ken6217

AppleheadMay said:


> Full silver cables exist, Forza just doesn't have them, they have hybrid and OFCopper.
> Copper plated silver? Haven't seen a lot of those.



Of course all silver cables exist. So do copper plated silver as well.


----------



## AppleheadMay

ken6217 said:


> Oh yea. Typo. I’m claiming it was daylight saving time.





ken6217 said:


> Of course all silver cables exist. So do copper plated silver as well.



Yeah, that can mess people up. DST already? Where are you located?
Here they changed that over a decade ago to two weeks later or something.

Really? Beats me why someone would cover up silver with copper. Which company is that and more importantly do they sell many of those?
I usually hear a lot more about silver plated copper and indeed, true hybrid like you say, silver and copper strands mixed or in separate "veins" of your cable.


----------



## ken6217

Uh oh. Typo number 2. Should be silver plated copper. 

From NJ. I better log off to prevent further eff ups. Lol.


----------



## melons

AppleheadMay said:


> I usually hear a lot more about silver plated copper and indeed, true hybrid like you say, silver and copper strands mixed or in separate "veins" of your cable.



I'd argue that Silver plated copper would be truer to the definition of 'Hybrid' than separate strands, not that I'm a pedant


----------



## AppleheadMay

ken6217 said:


> Uh oh. Typo number 2. Should be silver plated copper.
> 
> From NJ. I better log off to prevent further eff ups. Lol.



Ah, sorry, I thought you already realized the typo, didn't even realize you made it a second time.
Maybe they do exist though, could be that there's a reason to do it the other way around.

In any case I'm not much of a believer in upgraded cables and certainly not if they cost a disgusting amount of money.
Not saying cables can't make a difference but usually if I seem to hear a difference I think it's more in my mind than anything else.
One time I was sure I heard a difference but that was with a (what I find to be) really expensive interconnect i had a chance to try.

I buy upgraded headphone cables because I need a long length and I always want a soft fabric sleeve, don't like rubber and hard nylon sleeves.
I find Matt's cables very well made and of very nice quality and they do sound good.
And as I said, the price is very affordable compared to some other headphone cable makers that can be ridiculously priced.


----------



## AppleheadMay

melons said:


> I'd argue that Silver plated copper would be truer to the definition of 'Hybrid' than separate strands, not that I'm a pedant



I think they'd both be valid. In any case I think hybrid is the most logical choice considering what people find to be the attributes of different cable materials, more than pure copper or silver. And gold is too crazy anyway.


----------



## AppleheadMay

Matez said:


> Sorry guys from a bit of email pile up, a bit of health issues made last few days tough on us. Give me couple of hours and by the end of the day you can expect the info you requested



Did you get to answering those mails Matt and if so didn't you forget one?
Waiting for 5 cables and 3 adaptors here ...


----------



## Scrum92

So... is the consensus (so far) that a Hybrid would be better than a Copper Series?


----------



## AppleheadMay

Scrum92 said:


> So... is the consensus (so far) that a Hybrid would be better than a Copper Series?



As I said, not much of a believer but not a nay-sayer either but in theory, yes.
I chose between copper and hybrid according to what the headphones they are for are worth in my opinion; how good they are and what their use/purpose will be.


----------



## melons

Scrum92 said:


> So... is the consensus (so far) that a Hybrid would be better than a Copper Series?



I have 3 Forza Hybrid cables, A Claire Hybrid for my HD660S OE's and the Hybrid for my IE80S & CA Andromeda iem's. Unlike AppleheadMay I found they really did improve every element of SQ over the OE cables. Unless your current phones are overly bright I'd recommend Hybrid all day long


----------



## Scrum92

melons said:


> I have 3 Forza Hybrid cables, A Claire Hybrid for my HD660S OE's and the Hybrid for my IE80S & CA Andromeda iem's. Unlike AppleheadMay I found they really did improve every element of SQ over the OE cables. Unless your current phones are overly bright I'd recommend Hybrid all day long



Great stuff. I don't think the Clear is bright, but if it leans toward dark or bright, it's the latter and that's why I'm concerned. I don't want to change the characteristics of the sound, just improve the current one.


----------



## Matez

AppleheadMay said:


> Did you get to answering those mails Matt and if so didn't you forget one?
> Waiting for 5 cables and 3 adaptors here ...



I will resend it as soon as I am home, in case you didn't get it


----------



## AppleheadMay

Matez said:


> I will resend it as soon as I am home, in case you didn't get it



No I didn't get it. Thanks!


----------



## melons

Scrum92 said:


> Great stuff. I don't think the Clear is bright, but if it leans toward dark or bright, it's the latter and that's why I'm concerned. I don't want to change the characteristics of the sound, just improve the current one.



I hate to muddy the water, but if I owned Focal headphones I'd be inclined more towards the Noir Hybrid cable. I'm sure Matt would have tried the pairing, but as he's too polite/pc to proffer an opinion on Head-fi forums I'd suggest sending him a PM or an email


----------



## Scrum92

Why is that? Could you explain please


----------



## melons

Scrum92 said:


> Why is that? Could you explain please



Simply because you have pretty high end OE's which (I'm guessing here) should come with a fairly decent cable already. The Claire Hybrid may not offer the noticeable improvement to your 'Clears' that it gives to a lesser headphone like the HD660S


----------



## Matez

melons said:


> I'd suggest sending him a PM or an email


----------



## lengyeljani

So I ordered a custom short balanced copper IEM cable from Matt the other day to pair with my Earstudio and he delivered... lightning fast. I just recently moved to higher tier IEMs and the cable is leaving my previous stock and sub 50$ cables in the dust. I was expecting this though. Immediately catching the improved clarity and instrument separation...(really curious about possible further improvement when the cable settles in more). My CA Harmony and F3 were literally crying for this upgrade  Superb sound from this Warszawa duo!


----------



## Rowethren

lengyeljani said:


> So I ordered a custom short balanced copper IEM cable from Matt the other day to pair with my Earstudio and he delivered... lightning fast. I just recently moved to higher tier IEMs and the cable is leaving my previous stock and sub 50$ cables in the dust. I was expecting this though. Immediately catching the improved clarity and instrument separation...(really curious about possible further improvement when the cable settles in more). My CA Harmony and F3 were literally crying for this upgrade  Superb sound from this Warszawa duo!



Same setup as me cable and ES100 wise, using with a K10 CIEM though. So much more convenient out and about having a short cable with the amp at your collar!


----------



## lengyeljani

Exactly. 

My F3 is custom too. I was going to send in the H8.2 for re-shell into custom, but it's such a step up that it's hard letting them go for weeks. Now with the upgraded cable it's even harder


----------



## Matez

lengyeljani said:


> So I ordered a custom short balanced copper IEM cable from Matt the other day to pair with my Earstudio and he delivered... lightning fast. I just recently moved to higher tier IEMs and the cable is leaving my previous stock and sub 50$ cables in the dust. I was expecting this though. Immediately catching the improved clarity and instrument separation...(really curious about possible further improvement when the cable settles in more). My CA Harmony and F3 were literally crying for this upgrade  Superb sound from this Warszawa duo!



Cool pic, something worth sharing on my FP page if you don't mind


----------



## lengyeljani

I can't see any earwax on the tips, so sure, go on 



Matez said:


> Cool pic, something worth sharing on my FP page if you don't mind


----------



## Scrum92

Was hoping to place an order this week, but have been waiting since Sunday for a response to a query.

As good as the cables undoubtedly are, the level of service is seemingly lacking. Small, one-man operation I know but it's 2019... better can be done. It could be as simple as adding an FAQ section to the website. We're literally talking man _hours _to implement and it might save man _days _monthly, and indeed, help reduce customer churn through a lack of engagement.


----------



## CaptainFantastic

Scrum92 said:


> Was hoping to place an order this week, but have been waiting since Sunday for a response to a query.
> 
> As good as the cables undoubtedly are, the level of service is seemingly lacking. Small, one-man operation I know but it's 2019... better can be done. It could be as simple as adding an FAQ section to the website. We're literally talking man _hours _to implement and it might save man _days _monthly, and indeed, help reduce customer churn through a lack of engagement.



I heard Amazon has awesome customer engagement and their level of service is not lacking. Go for that if this doesn't suit your speed of life.


----------



## Scrum92

CaptainFantastic said:


> I heard Amazon has awesome customer engagement and their level of service is not lacking. Go for that if this doesn't suit your speed of life.



What a completely ridiculous and unreasonable response.

We are talking able cables costing more than the average person's headphones and the like combined, responses within a reasonable timeframe to quite straightforward queries shouldn't be much to ask.

If it is, something ought to be done about it. In a world of Amazon, Netflix, Uber, Deliveroo etc commerce has moved on and I cannot be the only prospective customer who feels similarly.


----------



## Eric C

Scrum92 said:


> What a completely ridiculous and unreasonable response.
> 
> We are talking able cables costing more than the average person's headphones and the like combined, responses within a reasonable timeframe to quite straightforward queries shouldn't be much to ask.
> 
> If it is, something ought to be done about it. In a world of Amazon, Netflix, Uber, Deliveroo etc commerce has moved on and I cannot be the only prospective customer who feels similarly.



Matt is slow sometimes. Just annoy him with repeat emails and get angry at him. Cables are worth. People used to communicate through mail - literally it's been 4 days. Give him a break. Is is customer service slow? Yes. Yes it is, but he does a good job when he gets to you. Are the cables worth it in the end? Yes. Yes they are. Now piss off.


----------



## CaptainFantastic

Scrum92 said:


> What a completely ridiculous and unreasonable response.
> 
> We are talking able cables costing more than the average person's headphones and the like combined, responses within a reasonable timeframe to quite straightforward queries shouldn't be much to ask.
> 
> If it is, something ought to be done about it. In a world of Amazon, Netflix, Uber, Deliveroo etc commerce has moved on and I cannot be the only prospective customer who feels similarly.



Dude, why do you expect a micro-business to operate like whatever Deliveroo is? And why do you assume that you know how this business works based on ONE e-mail? I have ordered three cables so far and I had responses anywhere between 1 hour and 3 days. Matt goes to various events, etc. It is a MICRO business. Repeat - it is not Deliveroo. But he delivers on quality and advice. To me that is customer service.


----------



## Scrum92

Eric C said:


> Matt is slow sometimes. Just annoy him with repeat emails and get angry at him. Cables are worth. People used to communicate through mail - literally it's been 4 days. Give him a break. Is is customer service slow? Yes. Yes it is, but he does a good job when he gets to you. Are the cables worth it in the end? Yes. Yes they are. Now piss off.



What a bizarre post. You're advocating that I should send repeated emails and get angry in order to receive a relevant response? But yet finish by telling me to piss off?

I didn't realise criticising the clearly well acknowledged poor customer service would draw so much anger.

I have no doubts about the products, and my criticisms are intended to be constructive. I am sure a simple FAQ page could go a long way to saving time, meaning people probably get their cables sooner.


----------



## Eric C

Scrum92 said:


> What a bizarre post. You're advocating that I should send repeated emails and get angry in order to receive a relevant response? But yet finish by telling me to piss off?
> 
> I didn't realise criticising the clearly well acknowledged poor customer service would draw so much anger.
> 
> I have no doubts about the products, and my criticisms are intended to be constructive. I am sure a simple FAQ page could go a long way to saving time, meaning people probably get their cables sooner.



You seem like a nice guy. I was just messing around. Yes matt needs better service. Just bear with him. Or not. Idc


----------



## AppleheadMay

CaptainFantastic said:


> I heard Amazon has awesome customer engagement and their level of service is not lacking. Go for that if this doesn't suit your speed of life.



Well, you certainly wouldn’t be suited for customer support.


----------



## Matez (Mar 14, 2019)

Scrum92 said:


> What a bizarre post. You're advocating that I should send repeated emails and get angry in order to receive a relevant response? But yet finish by telling me to piss off?
> 
> I didn't realise criticising the clearly well acknowledged poor customer service would draw so much anger.
> 
> I have no doubts about the products, and my criticisms are intended to be constructive. I am sure a simple FAQ page could go a long way to saving time, meaning people probably get their cables sooner.



Definately no need to be angry to recieve your answer, that is for sure and your criticism
Is fully justified if you didn’t get an email response by now  You should have received your answer by now but just in case I will resend it. I just realized that particular mail servers qualify my emails as SPAM and it is a source of confusion for some. Anyway if you didn’t get a response please just send me a short email.


----------



## Arum16

Hello,

Just picked my Hybrid series iem cable, from the post office. It has gone thru a failed attempted delivery at home.
Two weeks for an international purchase over the web, with not even a glitch on communication with FAW. Absolutely great. Thanks again, and my apologies if I pestered you guys.

My first impression of this cable is, wow!!! 
Physically a soft, light and "pliable" yet coherent cable

Very nice looking cable too.

I'm going through the first paces now, Ayreon, Nightwish, Vivaldi, Bach... Absolutely loving it


----------



## Arum16 (Mar 18, 2019)




----------



## alota

@Arum16  Bom proveito


----------



## melons

Arum16 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just picked my Hybrid series iem cable, from the post office. It has gone thru a failed attempted delivery at home.
> Two weeks for an international purchase over the web, with not even a glitch on communication with FAW. Absolutely great. Thanks again, and my apologies if I pestered you guys.
> ...



I had the same delivery problem with my first order, Matt doesn't use letter box friendly packaging. On my second order I asked him to send the cable in a jiffy bag instead....saved me a tedious trip to the pet office to collect


----------



## JM1979

I sent Matt an email about this but thought I would post here as well in case anyone has any feedback. 

I ordered new cables for my Mrspeakers Ether 2 from FAW. The Mrspeakers terminations that we’re used on the cables don’t seem to fit. They slide into place but don’t lock. I don’t believe there is any difference in the Mrspeakers connectors on the Ether 2. 

Does anyone have any guidance?


----------



## CaptainFantastic

melons said:


> saved me a tedious trip to the pet office to collect



I hope the one that was sent to the pet office didn't get chewed on by dogs. They love a good chewy


----------



## Matez

JM1979 said:


> I sent Matt an email about this but thought I would post here as well in case anyone has any feedback.
> 
> I ordered new cables for my Mrspeakers Ether 2 from FAW. The Mrspeakers terminations that we’re used on the cables don’t seem to fit. They slide into place but don’t lock. I don’t believe there is any difference in the Mrspeakers connectors on the Ether 2.
> 
> Does anyone have any guidance?



Weird, send me some pics on my email and I will check what is going on. All of them use Evalucon connectors and TBH I heard about such issue for the first time.


----------



## JM1979

Matez said:


> Weird, send me some pics on my email and I will check what is going on. All of them use Evalucon connectors and TBH I heard about such issue for the first time.



Matt, thank you for all of your help (here and over email). I was able to get the connectors to work. I assume they might have just been a little stuff/tight and after rotating and moving them some they were able to be plugged in. 

The cable Claire HPC MK2 is gorgeous and sounds fantastic. Thank you.


----------



## Matez

JM1979 said:


> The cable Claire HPC MK2 is gorgeous and sounds fantastic. Thank you.



Thanks!


----------



## Arum16

alota said:


> @Arum16  Bom proveito


Obrigado alota


----------



## Matez

Arum16 said:


> Obrigado alota



Bueno


----------



## alota

Matez said:


> Bueno


Bom. Is portuguese
Bueno español
Buono Italiano
LOL


----------



## melons

alota said:


> Bom. Is portuguese
> Bueno español
> Buono Italiano
> LOL



Matt's never got over the heady days of 1762


----------



## Lay. (Mar 20, 2019)

Thank you Matt for the excellent service and cable.  I really appreciate the helpful and personal email conversation.

And the build quality... what can I say. It is just perfect.


----------



## Matez

Lay. said:


> Thank you Matt for the excellent service and cable.  I really appreciate the helpful and personal email conversation.
> 
> And the build quality... what can I say. It is just perfect.



Enjoy! And this picture lands on my FB page with your credits of course. It's gorgeous!


----------



## Matez

alota said:


> Bom. Is portuguese
> Bueno español
> Buono Italiano
> LOL



Right


----------



## AppleheadMay

Matez said:


> Enjoy! And this picture lands on my FB page with your credits of course. It's gorgeous!



Matt, don't forget to send me some parts please!
I'll try and make a few nice pics of the sleeved Copper HPC MkII cables as well then for your Facebook page.


----------



## CANiSLAYu (Mar 23, 2019)

For anyone looking for a FAW Noir Hybrid HPC for Audeze/ZMF/Meze Empyrean, I have one for sale.  It's 4 pin XLR along with a XLR to 6.3mm adapter.  As several others have noted in this thread, it's a fantastic cable.  I'm just going more mobile, so it no longer fits my needs.


----------



## iFi audio

melons said:


> I am indeed in love with Matez's Sister, but he doesn't think we're a good match



Poor you, one of ours was there too.


----------



## 480126

Question to ZMF Atticus/Eikon owners: Claire Hybrid HPC or Noir Hybrid HPC?
Thanks for recommendation


----------



## disaster8tio

Excellent e-mail communication, got an older model connector done, and what quallity it is!
Got me a longer cable for the HD6XX and a the custom one for the HE-4XX. Both in blue, to spice it up a bit, a very clear blue.

Thanks Matt!


----------



## AppleheadMay

Review of a Luxman amp with HE-1000 and HD800. 
This review contains an interesting mini-review of the *Forza Noir Hybrid HPC*.

http://highfidelity.pl/@main-811&lang=en


----------



## Matez

disaster8tio said:


> Excellent e-mail communication, got an older model connector done, and what quallity it is!
> Got me a longer cable for the HD6XX and a the custom one for the HE-4XX. Both in blue, to spice it up a bit, a very clear blue.
> 
> Thanks Matt!



Glad to hear that you like it, enjoy!


----------



## Matez

AppleheadMay said:


> Review of a Luxman amp with HE-1000 and HD800.
> This review contains an interesting mini-review of the *Forza Noir Hybrid HPC*.
> 
> http://highfidelity.pl/@main-811&lang=en



It's been online for a while, but thanks! The chief-in-editor of HighFidelity.pl was into LEMO connectors, so we delivered.


----------



## UntilThen

Frida309 said:


> Question to ZMF Atticus/Eikon owners: Claire Hybrid HPC or Noir Hybrid HPC?
> Thanks for recommendation



I use the Claire Hybrid HPC on my Atticus, Eikon and LCD-2f. Today when the LCD-3 lands, I'll be using on that too. 

I got the Noir HPC Mk2 for my HD800.

It's been almost 2 years now and I've been through several headphones but the cables have remained because they are great in looks, function and sound.


----------



## 480126

UntilThen said:


> I use the Claire Hybrid HPC on my Atticus, Eikon and LCD-2f. Today when the LCD-3 lands, I'll be using on that too.
> 
> I got the Noir HPC Mk2 for my HD800.
> 
> It's been almost 2 years now and I've been through several headphones but the cables have remained because they are great in looks, function and sound.


Thanks. I bought the Claire Hybrid HPC. Shipped at 30.3. so I hope I get it this week!


----------



## UntilThen

Here the Claire Hybrid HPC in action with the Eikon.


----------



## webmi

FAW Impressions (old): Noir HPC Mk2 @ Audeze LCD-2.2F Rosewood <3






Awaiting my second FAW cable, a Noir Hybrid HPC for the Hifiman Arya.


----------



## Matez

These two look damn good together! Thinking of getting a pair of LCD3 myself after break up long time ago (sometimes it seems I still have phantom pain in my neck ) How does the comfort with new headband work for you?


----------



## webmi (Apr 3, 2019)

The new headband is a improvement, for sure. There is no more preasure on the top of your head. They are better then the old ones.

But somehow I like the weight of the Audeze‘s. They are build and feel like a tank, compared to that the Hifiman feels a bit cheap and crappy.





Do you have any eta on my new cable.


----------



## 480126

Claire hyprid is in the house. Ordered 27.3.! Looks Great - sounds Great! Thanks Matt


----------



## UntilThen

Looks just like mine. I'm using the Claire with my LCD-3f now. Enjoy the Eikon. Should be good with the Burson.


----------



## dbsylvia

I recently received my new cable from Forza and I am really impressed. Matt did an awesome job of communication and it shipped quickly, arriving in 4 days from Poland.

The cable itself is well built, has a nice light feel too it. Not too thick and has a good fabric feel to it .the connectors and split all look classy with the Forza logo on them. The cable doesn't flop around or twist when laying on a desk. I would say this is the best cable I have ever gotten custom made.

Sound quality is excellent.

I think it looks good with my ZMF Classic. Thank you Matt for the amazing cable.


----------



## AppleheadMay

I already had a Noir Hybrid HPC cable that I use with my 6 Sennsheisers from the 6 series and I received another one to use with my HD820 and HD800S last week, along with a few short adapter cables I need. The build quality of those braided Noir Hybrid HPC cables is second to none in my opinion and I had quite a few cable brands in the past.

But I ordered 4 more cheaper cables as well to use with my K7xx, GSP600, HD599/598CS and HD700 along with a few adapters. The cable I chose for them is the Copper Series HPC Mk2 but since I hate rubber cables and also don't like the look of transparent cables Matt agreed to make them sleeved in black cotton as well but just straight and not braided to keep the cost down as the phones I use them with aren't the best and not that expensive either. 
I must say the build quality is on par with the Noir Hybrid and feel very luxurious (although the braided Noir is still the maxx!), really a job well done by Matt.
I never even thought it would be possible to make a cable for the GSP600 gaming headphone with it's stupid connector but Matt did it anyway.
This is true custom work folks, often not possible from "custom cable makers".

For me it's simple: since I need 4,5m cables for my phones and want them all sleeved in soft cotton and seen the quality and price of the Forza cables I will order Forza cables for all my future phones, the stock cables just stay in the box.

I'll try to post some pics later when I have a bit more time.


----------



## Matez

Frida309 said:


> Claire hyprid is in the house. Ordered 27.3.! Looks Great - sounds Great! Thanks Matt



You're very welcome. Looks more than good with your setup!


----------



## JediMa70 (Apr 5, 2019)

I had an issue and Matt helped me, so it's all fine


----------



## Matez (Apr 4, 2019)

Please send me your email again, I double-checked and got nothing.on my inbox. I will deal with your issue ASAP.


----------



## JediMa70

it's the same of this forum jedima.m@gmail.com


----------



## melons

JediMa70 said:


> Actually they are crap, I brought 1 year ago a rca to jack cable, the gold on jack is almost gone and I didn't get any answer to my email from them..



In fairness He doesn't make those, he offers 'Branded' Components which are reputable and assembles his product around them, hint...he's the wiring bit. In comparison my ViaBlue plugs on both my Forza Cables are still shiny and golden even after a year of use. Maybe his component supplier screwed up their QC on this item or possibly your Wife resents the money you waste on your ridiculous head-fi hobby and is scraping and pawning every asset you have.

He's an ethical business man who, as attested by this very thread produces a superb product (though he could broaden his range a little imo), but, alas, I do have to agree with you that his communication skills are, to be polite, a little inconsistent and sometimes bloody appalling.

:0


----------



## JediMa70

melons said:


> In fairness He doesn't make those, he offers 'Branded' Components which are reputable and assembles his product around them, hint...he's the wiring bit. In comparison my ViaBlue plugs on both my Forza Cables are still shiny and golden even after a year of use. Maybe his component supplier screwed up their QC on this item or possibly your Wife resents the money you waste on your ridiculous head-fi hobby and is scraping and pawning every asset you have.
> 
> He's an ethical business man who, as attested by this very thread produces a superb product (though he could broaden his range a little imo), but, alas, I do have to agree with you that his communication skills are, to be polite, a little inconsistent and sometimes bloody appalling.
> 
> :0


Thanks god I'm not married


----------



## AppleheadMay

melons said:


> Maybe his component supplier screwed up their QC on this item or possibly your Wife resents the money you waste on your ridiculous head-fi hobby and is scraping and pawning every asset you have.


----------



## Matez

JediMa70 said:


> Thanks god I'm not married



Just be the part of the industry which is also your hobby - then you can justify buying virtually anything


----------



## iFi audio (Apr 4, 2019)

melons said:


> He's an ethical business man who, as attested by this very thread produces a superb product (though he could broaden his range a little imo)



We can agree with this. Matt's solid and so are his products. We've been using multiple of his items and honestly have no reason to complain.


----------



## Victorr

I finally waited for my cable (Copper Series HPC Mk2 - Cable: Quad copper Litz UPOCC Cryo 7N wire, Extended Bass Upgrade). The quality is pleased. Mateusz big thanks.


----------



## Matez

You are welcome! Use it, abuse it and simply enjoy!


----------



## webmi

Thx Matez!


----------



## mixman

How do the Noir Hybrid HPC sound as opposed to let’s say pure silver cables for the Audeze and Hifiman HEK series?


----------



## Matez

mixman said:


> How do the Noir Hybrid HPC sound as opposed to let’s say pure silver cables for the Audeze and Hifiman HEK series?



Hopefully some people around here will confirm that they're better


----------



## Matez

webmi said:


> Thx Matez!



Because of those pictures and cans you sir appeared on my FB page!


----------



## Narayan23

melons said:


> He's an ethical business man who, as attested by this very thread produces a superb product (though *he could broaden his range a little imo*)



Speaking about the range, did the more affordable black coloured headphone cable get removed? I don´t see it any longer on the website.


----------



## CaptainFantastic

The Noir HPC Mk2 is still there for me. Or was there a third, cheaper black sleeve cable available more than 6 months ago?


----------



## Mizicke5273

Narayan23 said:


> Speaking about the range, did the more affordable black coloured headphone cable get removed? I don´t see it any longer on the website.



You mean the Color Series?  Yeah, I don't see it listed any longer either.


----------



## AppleheadMay

Narayan23 said:


> Speaking about the range, did the more affordable black coloured headphone cable get removed? I don´t see it any longer on the website.





CaptainFantastic said:


> The Noir HPC Mk2 is still there for me. Or was there a third, cheaper black sleeve cable available more than 6 months ago?





Mizicke5273 said:


> You mean the Color Series?  Yeah, I don't see it listed any longer either.



I think the color series were removed. I asked to make some special cables for my cheaper phones from them last year and some weren't possible with those cables.
I recently had all my cheaper phones recabled with the Copper Series MkII (current cheapest series) but had them sleeved in black, not braided, just straight sleeved.
Fine cables if you ask me, will have all my future phones done with either these or the Noir Hybrid HPC depending on the value of the phones (to me).


----------



## Matez

AppleheadMay said:


> I think the color series were removed.



Yes, the Color series was put to rest. It was high time for it to be discontinued.


----------



## BuddhaBruce (Apr 11, 2019)

webmi said:


> Thx Matez!


How do you like the Noir Hybrid HPC with the Arya? Just picked up one!


----------



## qsk78

This is a 3 years old Hybrid IEM cable. Still in mint condition. It remains my favorite cable for any type of IEM.
That was many times re-terminated (original spec was MMCX + 2.5 mm), today it is 2 pin 0.78 mm and 3.5mm TRRS.
 Good job Matez!


----------



## webmi (Apr 12, 2019)

BuddhaBruce said:


> How do you like the Noir Hybrid HPC with the Arya? Just picked up one!



First of all, the thicc and soft Noir gives the Arya a very nice cable to headphone weight ratio, which feels good when using the Hifiman. That sexy black Noir cable coming down from my neck, sitting on my chest when listening to one of my headphones, feels like some kind of jewelry. I always liked that feeling with my Audeze headphones. The LCDs are all bold and heavy looking heaphones and the aesthetics matches very well with my older black beauty, my Noir HPC Mk2. Adding one of these black snakes to the Arya really helps the light Hifiman headphone in the "looks and feel" department aswell. Even after over one year using the Noir HPC Mk2 with different Audeze LCDs, every time i have to grab the cable to position it on my desk or something, it makes me happy and gives me a smile. I really love and enjoy using these braided black beautys.

Sound wise, going from the stock single-ended cable to the balanced FAW Noir (in my particular setup!) was kind of a enlightenment.


----------



## Matez

qsk78 said:


> This is a 3 years old Hybrid IEM cable. Still in mint condition. It remains my favorite cable for any type of IEM.
> That was many times re-terminated (original spec was MMCX + 2.5 mm), today it is 2 pin 0.78 mm and 3.5mm TRRS.
> Good job Matez!



Many thanks, I do my best to have my stuff as reliable as possible and I'm happy that you witnessed this for yourself.


----------



## Matez

webmi said:


> First of all, the thicc and soft Noir gives the Arya a very nice cable to headphone weight ratio, which feels good when using the Hifiman. That sexy black Noir cable coming down from my neck, sitting on my chest when listening to one of my headphones, feels like some kind of jewelry. I always liked that feeling with my Audeze headphones. The LCDs are all bold and heavy looking heaphones and the aesthetics matches very well with my older black beauty, my Noir HPC Mk2. Adding one of these black snakes to the Arya really helps the light Hifiman headphone in the "looks and feel" department aswell. Even after over one year using the Noir HPC Mk2 with different Audeze LCDs, every time i have to grab the cable to position it on my desk or something, it makes me happy and gives me a smile. I really love and enjoy using these braided black beautys.
> 
> Sound wise, going from the stock single-ended cable to the balanced FAW Noir (in my particular setup!) was kind of a enlightenment.



I'm proud of you and so should be Audeze and iFi people! Awesome rig!


----------



## Matez

Also if you guys wanna see something not quite along my usual lines but still mine, it's on my FB page.


----------



## Rowethren

Yeah I commented on it, looks very interesting!


----------



## CaptainFantastic

I don't know what it is and the light color looks like it might get messy, but I want it.


----------



## Matez

We started to work on something new, this project is still in its infancy and once I'm ready to share some nfo, I will. Your interest is appreciated!


----------



## melons

CaptainFantastic said:


> I don't know what it is and the light color looks like it might get messy, but I want it.



Looking at the photo I thought he'd got into the Curtain Track Cord trade, who knows, maybe he has


----------



## mixman

Is there going to be a pure silver cable in there?


----------



## melons

mixman said:


> Is there going to be a pure silver cable in there?



My money was on an 8 wire Copper Hybrid for iem's, but as the cable is sleeved in the photo I'm probably very very wrong


----------



## AppleheadMay

melons said:


> Looking at the photo I thought he'd got into the Curtain Track Cord trade, who knows, maybe he has





mixman said:


> Is there going to be a pure silver cable in there?



Silver? In curtain cord? Why?


----------



## melons

AppleheadMay said:


> Silver? In curtain cord? Why?



You're obviously a B&Q guy and not in the luxury Curtain Cord demographic Mattez is aiming at, console yourself with the wonders of self serve tills and feel liberated


----------



## AppleheadMay

melons said:


> You're obviously a B&Q guy and not in the luxury Curtain Cord demographic Mattez is aiming at, console yourself with the wonders of self serve tills and feel liberated



You underestimate me Sir. I would have nothing less than gold in my curtain cords. Or dare I wish for platinum ...


----------



## mixman

AppleheadMay said:


> Silver? In curtain cord? Why?



Hey why not silver.....or maybe just wishful thinking?


----------



## webmi

happy easter


----------



## Matez

AppleheadMay said:


> You underestimate me Sir. I would have nothing less than gold in my curtain cords. Or dare I wish for platinum ...



Go platinum and tell me how it sounds like. I need to expand my portfolio soon(ish). It's either this or star metal, one of the two...


----------



## kumar402

Do we get 4pin to 6.3 adapter free if we buy Noir Hybrid with 4 pin termination?
Read somewhere in review that adapter comes free


----------



## AppleheadMay (Apr 30, 2019)

kumar402 said:


> Do we get 4pin to 6.3 adapter free if we buy Noir Hybrid with 4 pin termination?
> Read somewhere in review that adapter comes free



Nope.
Though I do know a manufacturer that includes one at 4 times the cable price.


----------



## Matez

kumar402 said:


> Do we get 4pin to 6.3 adapter free if we buy Noir Hybrid with 4 pin termination?



Nope, it doesn't. It has to be ordered separately.


----------



## kumar402

good to know as I just received the adapter and I am planning to buy Hybrid cable for my Empyrean and then i read somewhere that you get adapter for free when you buy hybrid cables and I thought did i just buy an item that I would have got for free anyways. 

Also I am surprised to notice that even these adapters are changing the sound signature. I was not expecting it. I wouldn't say if the change is better or worse as I think these 0.5m adapters need burn in but I will definitely post my impression in a week or so once proper burn in is done.


----------



## Yethal

kumar402 said:


> good to know as I just received the adapter and I am planning to buy Hybrid cable for my Empyrean and then i read somewhere that you get adapter for free when you buy hybrid cables and I thought did i just buy an item that I would have got for free anyways.
> 
> Also I am surprised to notice that even these adapters are changing the sound signature. I was not expecting it. I wouldn't say if the change is better or worse as I think these 0.5m adapters need burn in but I will definitely post my impression in a week or so once proper burn in is done.


You sure it's the adapter and not the fact that you're going from balanced to single ended output?


----------



## kumar402 (Apr 30, 2019)

Yethal said:


> You sure it's the adapter and not the fact that you're going from balanced to single ended output?


ya i know it sounds crazy but i have a cheap adapter with me and when i switched from it I felt the difference.
It may be that my older adapter was not good since all my stock cables are 4 pin so difficult to say if there is any change compared to stock cable.


----------



## Matez

kumar402 said:


> ya i know it sounds crazy but i have a cheap adapter with me and when i switched from it I felt the difference.
> It may be that my older adapter was not good since all my stock cables are 4 pin so difficult to say if there is any change compared to stock cable.



Not crazy at all if the adapter is poorly soldered or simply made of different (worse quality) cable than the headphone cable itself - a perfect example of bottleneck effect.


----------



## tunes

Matez said:


> Not crazy at all if the adapter is poorly soldered or simply made of different (worse quality) cable than the headphone cable itself - a perfect example of bottleneck effect.


What cable seems to be most popular for the Susvara?


----------



## Matez

tunes said:


> What cable seems to be most popular for the Susvara?



I like hybrid with them.


----------



## Matez

Anyone going to Munich?


----------



## AppleheadMay

When is that and will there be a lot of head-fi gear?


----------



## iFi audio

AppleheadMay said:


> When is that and will there be a lot of head-fi gear?



It starts in 2 days and lasts untill Sunday. LOTS of head-fi gear!


----------



## AppleheadMay

iFi audio said:


> It starts in 2 days and lasts untill Sunday. LOTS of head-fi gear!



Thanks but I realized too late iit’s in Munich and not Koln or Frankfurt. Munich is quite far away for me, last time I’ve been there I took a plane. Frankfurt is easily doable by car.


----------



## webmi

Matez said:


> Anyone going to Munich?



I am living next to it, it is 30 mins for me, so may be i will take a visit.


----------



## Matez

What a show it was this year!


----------



## CaptainFantastic

Matez said:


> What a show it was this year!



What were the headphone and headphone gear highlights for you?


----------



## AppleheadMay

CaptainFantastic said:


> What were the headphone and headphone gear highlights for you?



+1


----------



## mvvRAZ

Love the FAW cables... only had a problem with one of the IEM hybrid cables, one side stopped functioning (mmcx connection), will need to send it for a repair sometime soon.

Do you plan on updating your portfolio of IEM cables in the months to come?


----------



## Matez

mvvRAZ said:


> Do you plan on updating your portfolio of IEM cables in the months to come?



I'm working on something at the moment but it's too early to tell when the result will happen.



CaptainFantastic said:


> What were the headphone and headphone gear highlights for you?



Meze Empyreans, Susvara, Diana and one Campfire model, can't remember which one it was. That's pretty much it. A lot of time I spent with regular stereo setups.


----------



## panasonicst60 (May 20, 2019)

@Matez I'm trying to decide on either the Claire Hybrid HPC or the Claire HPC Mk2 for my focal elex. Does the mk2 really sound warm? Will I lose a little detail? Also what solder is being used? What brand 3.5mm and 4.4mm are being used?


----------



## Matez

panasonicst60 said:


> @Matez I'm trying to decide on either the Claire Hybrid HPC or the Claire HPC Mk2 for my focal elex. Does the mk2 really sound warm? Will I lose a little detail? Also what solder is being used? What brand 3.5mm and 4.4mm are being used?



Warm? Nope. Full bodied? Yes. And with details in check. Please write to me PM to get the rest of nfo you might need. Thanks!


----------



## panasonicst60 (May 21, 2019)

Matez said:


> Warm? Nope. Full bodied? Yes. And with details in check. Please write to me PM to get the rest of nfo you might need. Thanks!


I sent an email yesterday. Pm sent...


----------



## panasonicst60 (May 30, 2019)

Deleted


----------



## imas69

Would be nice if you could answer your customer emails.


----------



## Matez

Sorry guys for a bit of delays in the past few days with email responses, we were finishing some big batches of cables and it gave us a lot of headache... You can expect the answers in next few hours tops!


----------



## CJG888

Hopefully my M&J / Focal cable is among one of those batches...


----------



## Matez

CJG888 said:


> Hopefully my M&J / Focal cable is among one of those batches...



It is


----------



## magisterarus

I just received the copper balanced cable for my Phonak PFE232. 







Great job, Matt!


----------



## Matez

magisterarus said:


> I just received the copper balanced cable for my Phonak PFE232.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! Those Phonaks aged very well!


----------



## kdbrink

After reading through this thread (whew!), I just ordered a Noir Hybrid HPC for my Audeze LCD-X phones.
Thank you all for your reviews!


----------



## Matez

kdbrink said:


> Thank you all for your reviews!



Sure thing. You won't be disappointed. That's a promise!


----------



## OctavianH (Jun 27, 2019)

I just received my pair of Noir Hybrid HPC for Beyerdynamic T1 today. The cable looks incredible:






And the packaging was decent, I like the "recycled matterials" idea behind it:






But I found no warranty card in it like others received on the forums.

On T1 eveything was smooth when connecting:






But be careful not to rotate the connector inside the headphone, like I did, to align the emblem, because you will have this problem:






Anyway, not a problem for me. And regarding the sound, it seems this cable will be better than the stock one, which by the way is very good since it is a Cardas cable, but on the first hour sounds a little bit dull.

How many hours of burn are you recommending?


----------



## Matez

OctavianH said:


> How many hours of burn are you recommending?



First of all, thanks for cool pictures. My FB guy will be happy and you'll get famous 

As for burn-in, if you're impatient (many people are...) you can start after 100hrs. I really wouldn't any earlier. But personally just for peace of mind I don't evaluate stuff (cables, amps, whatever) before twice as long. Four days more is not a lot and at least I know that I got the burn-in part right. So if I don't like a product, I can't blame my impatience


----------



## OctavianH (Jun 27, 2019)

Matez said:


> First of all, thanks for cool pictures. My FB guy will be happy and you'll get famous
> 
> As for burn-in, if you're impatient (many people are...) you can start after 100hrs. I really wouldn't any earlier. But personally just for peace of mind I don't evaluate stuff (cables, amps, whatever) before twice as long. Four days more is not a lot and at least I know that I got the burn-in part right. So if I don't like a product, I can't blame my impatience



No hurry here, I usually write some feedback about what I buy. I will wait because also my interconnects are only 50 hrs old. The first impression is that the cable is superior to the Cardas Clear Light which is the stock one for T1 because it sounds fuller and somehow more "emotional" (hey, can a cable have feelings?) than the other one, and maybe this is the PRAT the experts claim they hear. I never was good on describing what I hear, I am an engineer after all. Anyway, good job!

Regarding the pictures, they were made with a humble S7 but if they are useful to you feel free to use them. I just tried to let people know what you receive and expect when ordering such a cable.






PS. Forza AudioWorks cables, Feliks Audio Elise, JCAT Femto USB Card... what are you guys doing in Poland with so many good quality products? I use all of them in the headphone line and are all great.


----------



## Wes S

OctavianH said:


> No hurry here, I usually write some feedback about what I buy. I will wait because also my interconnects are only 50 hrs old. The first impression is that the cable is superior to the Cardas Clear Light which is the stock one for T1 because it sounds fuller and somehow more "emotional" (hey, can a cable have feelings?) than the other one, and maybe this is the PRAT the experts claim they hear. I never was good on describing what I hear, I am an engineer after all. Anyway, good job!
> 
> Regarding the pictures, they were made with a humble S7 but if they are useful to you feel free to use them. I just tried to let people know what you receive and expect when ordering such a cable.
> 
> ...


You really take cool pics!


----------



## Rowethren

I spy a G900 (or some variety of) in the background. Good choice!


----------



## OctavianH

Rowethren said:


> I spy a G900 (or some variety of) in the background. Good choice!



Yes, there is a G900 there and I own also a G703. I am a gamer.


----------



## Rowethren

OctavianH said:


> Yes, there is a G900 there and I own also a G703. I am a gamer.



I try to be when I actually have time lol... I have an G700 which is quite a bit different and a laser sensor which isn't amazing, relegated to office use now. I am having to resist the urge to get the new wireless G502 pretty hard though as the wired version is pretty much my favourite mouse but once you go wireless you never go back!


----------



## OctavianH

Rowethren said:


> I try to be when I actually have time lol... I have an G700 which is quite a bit different and a laser sensor which isn't amazing, relegated to office use now. I am having to resist the urge to get the new wireless G502 pretty hard though as the wired version is pretty much my favourite mouse but once you go wireless you never go back!



I never tried G502 but G900 is good. I use it daily for 3 years and never got a problem. The battery is fine as before (32hrs or something fully charged). I use also a keyboard from them, the G701+ wich works perfectly for 4 years so what to say: Good job Logitech. What I do not really like is their new line-up of products, for example the G910 keyboard does not have an USB port and this is a "must have" feature for me to charge my mouse... Anyway I read somewhere recently that they plan to refresh their mouse portofolio with an improved sensor, so I would say that you will find some nice discounts on the old ones.


----------



## Rowethren

OctavianH said:


> I never tried G502 but G900 is good. I use it daily for 3 years and never got a problem. The battery is fine as before (32hrs or something fully charged). I use also a keyboard from them, the G701+ wich works perfectly for 4 years so what to say: Good job Logitech. What I do not really like is their new line-up of products, for example the G910 keyboard does not have an USB port and this is a "must have" feature for me to charge my mouse... Anyway I read somewhere recently that they plan to refresh their mouse portofolio with an improved sensor, so I would say that you will find some nice discounts on the old ones.



I love it because it has just the right amount of buttons, as much as I enjoy the G900 I do find that it could do with at least 1 more side button. I had an old trusty G11 back in the day but now I use either a Realforce RGB or Ducky Shine 7 both with custom Dev/tty PBT caps which feel great and should last forever pretty much. The G502 wireless only came out last month so has the new HERO sensor already unless they are releasing another new one to be honest though the current sensors are so accurate I suspect most people (including myself) probably wouldn't notice any improvement with a "better" one lol. Anyway we should probably stop with the OT. I am using my T5p Gen 2 with a Clare Hybrid right now, sounds great!


----------



## Matez

OctavianH said:


> PS. Forza AudioWorks cables, Feliks Audio Elise, JCAT Femto USB Card... what are you guys doing in Poland with so many good quality products?



We sell them  

Jokes aside, I haven't heard Feliks Audio but JCAT is solid. The knowledge this guy has, geez. And he was into computer playback a fair before it got popular, years back he already knew a lot on the subject.


----------



## OctavianH (Jun 28, 2019)

Matez said:


> We sell them
> 
> Jokes aside, I haven't heard Feliks Audio but JCAT is solid. The knowledge this guy has, geez. And he was into computer playback a fair before it got popular, years back he already knew a lot on the subject.



Indeed, Marcin is a very skilled guy and the JCAT is the best option when owning a desktop and choosing between it, ISO Regen or iFi Audio iUSB devices. I tried all 3 and kept the JCAT. The Feliks Audio amps are nice and good sounding but a little bit overpriced imho.


----------



## LoryWiv

Matez said:


> We sell them
> 
> Jokes aside, I haven't heard Feliks Audio but JCAT is solid. The knowledge this guy has, geez. And he was into computer playback a fair before it got popular, years back he already knew a lot on the subject.



I just listened to the Feliks Audi Elise at CanJam SoCal and can confirm it is spectacular....superb detail for a tube amp but with that euphonic magic I've never heard from solid state. Reasonably priced too for this level of quality.


----------



## Matez

LoryWiv said:


> I just listened to the Feliks Audi Elise at CanJam SoCal and can confirm it is spectacular....superb detail for a tube amp but with that euphonic magic I've never heard from solid state. Reasonably priced too for this level of quality.



Lots of praises towards this amp, and probably rightfully. You're not the first one who said it's very good!


----------



## LoryWiv

Matez said:


> Lots of praises towards this amp, and probably rightfully. You're not the first one who said it's very good!


Feliks Audio, like Forza, is from Poland....as were my ancestors. Perhaps my love of high quality sound is genetic!


----------



## Matez

LoryWiv said:


> Feliks Audio, like Forza, is from Poland....as were my ancestors. Perhaps my love of high quality sound is genetic!



Perhaps it is 

People who run their own audio shops here in PL are very dedicated people. I know many into audio for a living and not a single one is in it to make millions.


----------



## nick97

Just got my Claire hybrid and I'm in love, it's even more well-made than I thought it would be for the price and I got it from start to finish in just about 10 days! 5 stars for sure


----------



## LoryWiv

Beautiful photos of a beautiful cable. Congrats!


----------



## Matez

nick97 said:


> Just got my Claire hybrid and I'm in love, it's even more well-made than I thought it would be for the price and I got it from start to finish in just about 10 days! 5 stars for sure



Lovely shots, thank you and enjoy!


----------



## OctavianH

A polish gathering. JCAT + Elise + Noir Hybrid and Riverside. Incredible band.


----------



## Matez

OctavianH said:


> A polish gathering. JCAT + Elise + Noir Hybrid and Riverside. Incredible band.



Although I like everything about this pic, Riverside's music always impressed me.


----------



## LoryWiv

OctavianH said:


> A polish gathering. JCAT + Elise + Noir Hybrid and Riverside. Incredible band.



I am an new Elise owner. What tubes are you using with yours?

Beautiful setup!


----------



## OctavianH

I use here the Psvane CV181T2 with powers from Tung Sol 5998.


----------



## LoryWiv

Thank you, @OctavianH


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

Does anyone have Pictures of Semi-Transparent Black Copper ?


----------



## LoryWiv

OctavianH said:


> I use here the Psvane CV181T2 with powers from Tung Sol 5998.


Can you comment on how these differ sonically from stock tubes? Thanks, @OctavianH !


----------



## melons

melons said:


> No contest imo,  Andromeda OG V2 with Dark cable wins everytime


----------



## melons (Jul 14, 2019)

TooPoorForHiFi said:


> Does anyone have Pictures of Semi-Transparent Black Copper ?



I've posted above this post the comparison shot that I originally put on the CA Andromeda thread. First picture is of the CA  silver cable supplied with the iem's, 2nd pic is Forzas Hybrid cable in transparent black  hth


----------



## OctavianH

LoryWiv said:


> Can you comment on how these differ sonically from stock tubes? Thanks, @OctavianH !



I never tried the stock tubes because at the moment I bought Elise I already had some 6SN7/6AS7 tubes. However, I tried in the past the Svetlana 6AS7 they provide stock as powers and I can say that my combo is much more neutral and the 5998 provide a more precise bass and sub bass.


----------



## LoryWiv (Jul 17, 2019)

Thank you, @OctavianH . I will defer further questions in this Forza thread to keep it on topic, and always appreciate your input on the Feliks-Audio threads. Viva Polish gear (a mixed linguistic metaphor, admittedly.)


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

Does anyone happen to know if the Copper Series IEM Mk2 (MMCX) Comes w/ Memory Wire?


----------



## Matez (Jul 15, 2019)

Thanks @melons !



LoryWiv said:


> I will defer further questions in this Forza thread to keep it on topic



Don't worry, I don't bite 



TooPoorForHiFi said:


> Does anyone happen to know if the Copper Series IEM Mk2 (MMCX) Comes w/ Memory Wire?



If you REALLY need memory wire, it's doable, but I'm against it in favor of what I usually do.


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

Matez said:


> Thanks @melons !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh NO NO NO, I hate that, Just want to make sure


----------



## Matez

TooPoorForHiFi said:


> oh NO NO NO, I hate that, Just want to make sure



Fair enough


----------



## Matez

Hah, after all those years Srajan is still using my Noir cables. Very cool!

https://6moons.com/audioreview_articles/denafrips3/4/


----------



## CaptainFantastic

Matez, is everything alright with your website? I never had issues with it and now both Firefox and Chrome are giving me security alert messages. Firefox says:

Warning: Potential Security Risk Ahead

Firefox detected an issue and did not continue to forzaaudioworks.com. The web site is either misconfigured or your computer clock is set to the wrong time.

It’s likely the web site’s certificate is expired, which prevents Firefox from connecting securely. If you visit this site, attackers could try to steal information like your passwords, emails, or credit card details.


----------



## Yethal

CaptainFantastic said:


> Matez, is everything alright with your website? I never had issues with it and now both Firefox and Chrome are giving me security alert messages. Firefox says:
> 
> Warning: Potential Security Risk Ahead
> 
> ...


SSL certificate for the website expired.
@Matez you got an email from nazwa.pl about the expiration just open it and follow their instructions.


----------



## Matez

All good with the website, just the host is painfully slow to issue a new SSL certificate, They said thought today it will be finally renewed  Definately not gonna prolong their hosting...


----------



## josemartins62

Hi everyone

Just posting to describe my experience with an hybrid iem for the Audezes iSine 20, just refinished with a 2;5mm balanced by Matt.
With the balanced hybrid and enough power from the source DAPs, the cypher cable is not better. I think  it surpasses the so acclaimed combo.
Thank you again Matt.


----------



## alota

josemartins62 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Just posting to describe my experience with an hybrid iem for the Audezes iSine 20, just refinished with a 2;5mm balanced by Matt.
> With the balanced hybrid and enough power from the source DAPs, the cypher cable is not better. I think  it surpasses the so acclaimed combo.
> Thank you again Matt.


Obrigado. Which dap you have?


----------



## CaptainFantastic

josemartins62 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Just posting to describe my experience with an hybrid iem for the Audezes iSine 20, just refinished with a 2;5mm balanced by Matt.
> With the balanced hybrid and enough power from the source DAPs, the cypher cable is not better. I think  it surpasses the so acclaimed combo.
> Thank you again Matt.



Nice, really glad you are enjoying the iSine 20!


----------



## josemartins62

Olá Alota
I have AKs sp1000, Norma sr15 and the 70.


----------



## josemartins62

Hi Viorel,

As you might guess I send the Forza hybrid to be refinished balanced and they sound remarkably good.
They are my first planar IEMs and, as I have the Campfires and some others, didn’t expect such performance.
Also thanks to you.
So cheers and have a great summer.


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

Matez said:


> All good with the website, just the host is painfully slow to issue a new SSL certificate, They said thought today it will be finally renewed  Definately not gonna prolong their hosting...



Do you happen to know if your MMCX connector fits Sony IER M9? Sony uses recess MMCX


----------



## Matez

TooPoorForHiFi said:


> Do you happen to know if your MMCX connector fits Sony IER M9? Sony uses recess MMCX



They should be OK, but let me double-check when I'm at the office. I'll get back to you shortly.


----------



## Matez

josemartins62 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Just posting to describe my experience with an hybrid iem for the Audezes iSine 20, just refinished with a 2;5mm balanced by Matt.
> With the balanced hybrid and enough power from the source DAPs, the cypher cable is not better. I think  it surpasses the so acclaimed combo.
> Thank you again Matt.



Thanks and please enjoy it!


----------



## Matez

TooPoorForHiFi said:


> Do you happen to know if your MMCX connector fits Sony IER M9? Sony uses recess MMCX



It'll fit!


----------



## mvvRAZ

8wire IEM Claire from Forza, absolutely stunning looks and exceptional technical performance. I'm in love <3


----------



## Wes S

mvvRAZ said:


> 8wire IEM Claire from Forza, absolutely stunning looks and exceptional technical performance. I'm in love <3


Really nice cable!  Looks killer with those iems.  I am thinking about getting that exact cable for my Lyra II.


----------



## josemartins62

mvvRAZ said:


> 8wire IEM Claire from Forza, absolutely stunning looks and exceptional technical performance. I'm in love <3



That iem cable doesn’t appear on the product list from Forza.
How did you get it?
Is it an hybrid one?


----------



## mvvRAZ

josemartins62 said:


> That iem cable doesn’t appear on the product list from Forza.
> How did you get it?
> Is it an hybrid one?


It's an 8 wire version of their Claire IEM cable. Email Matthew and I'm sure he'd be happy to make one for you


----------



## josemartins62

Thank you. I’ll do it.


----------



## Matez

mvvRAZ said:


> It's an 8 wire version of their Claire IEM cable



Dare I say, it's really something.


----------



## mvvRAZ

Matez said:


> Dare I say, it's really something.


It’s a proper work of art ))


----------



## Matez

mvvRAZ said:


> It’s a proper work of art ))



Much appreciated!


----------



## mvvRAZ

Matez said:


> Much appreciated!


Next up I’m waiting on them silvers! The hype is real


----------



## mixman

Yep looking forward to the Silver also, hopefully in a large gauge too.


----------



## Matez

mixman said:


> Yep looking forward to the Silver also, hopefully in a large gauge too.



Can't promise anything, but who knows. There is something in the pipeline, not quite related to conductive material, but it's promising. Too early to tell ATM.


----------



## Chris Kaoss (Aug 22, 2019)

Hehe. 

Looking forward to the Claire Hybrid, i've ordered for my ERA-1.
It's gonna be a great pairing. 

Thanks to Matt a thousand times for the great communication.


----------



## warriorpoet

Just got a set of Alclair Studio 4 in with your cable and promptly replaced it.

...with the hybrid cable you made for me. Thank you for producing such exceptional work!


----------



## Matez

warriorpoet said:


> Just got a set of Alclair Studio 4 in with your cable and promptly replaced it.
> 
> ...with the hybrid cable you made for me. Thank you for producing such exceptional work!



Thank you!


----------



## mixman

Matez said:


> Can't promise anything, but who knows. There is something in the pipeline, not quite related to conductive material, but it's promising. Too early to tell ATM.


Any rough ETA on this as I will be looking to buy a couple of cables soon?


----------



## Matez

mixman said:


> Any rough ETA on this as I will be looking to buy a couple of cables soon?



No ETA at the moment, it's something bigger than just a new product. Several things have to happen for my operation to give any estimated dates. Sorry!


----------



## lithiumnk

Thanks @Matez 
Noir HPC mk2 has a very good pairing with ADX5000.


----------



## Matez

lithiumnk said:


> Thanks @Matez
> Noir HPC mk2 has a very good pairing with ADX5000.



That's a lovely setup, thanks. Onto my FB page it goes (pretty please)!


----------



## xenithon

Have a FAW cable for both my HD800 and ZMF Auteur and love them. Just ordered a matching FAW cable for my U12t and cannot wait to try out the hybrid version with the IEMs!


----------



## Matez

xenithon said:


> Have a FAW cable for both my HD800 and ZMF Auteur and love them. Just ordered a matching FAW cable for my U12t and cannot wait to try out the hybrid version with the IEMs!



Many thanks!


----------



## Viszla

Have sold my ZMF Atty - Look Page 156 Post 2332 my old membership 480126 - and Wendt back to HD 800S and Sony WM1A. 
Thanks Matt for Building this Great cable


----------



## Chris Kaoss

Looks pretty good.
Any differences?

Welcome back at head-fi.


----------



## Viszla

Chris Kaoss said:


> Looks pretty good.
> Any differences?
> 
> Welcome back at head-fi.


Thanks. I hear more details. Maybe it is now a little bit brighter but i like it more than ZMF Atty with  Burson!


----------



## Chris Kaoss

Sounds good.
But . . . brighter on the 800s? Uffz. 
Today my Claire Hybrid HPC has arrived while i wasn't at home.
So it has been dropped at the post office. 
I'll pick up on friday.


----------



## Viszla

Chris Kaoss said:


> Sounds good.
> But . . . brighter on the 800s? Uffz.
> Today my Claire Hybrid HPC has arrived while i wasn't at home.
> So it has been dropped at the post office.
> I'll pick up on friday.





Chris Kaoss said:


> Sounds good.
> But . . . brighter on the 800s? Uffz.
> Today my Claire Hybrid HPC has arrived while i wasn't at home.
> So it has been dropped at the post office.
> I'll pick up on friday.


yes, a Little Bit brighter than ZMF Atticus. Atticus is on the warm side!
What headphone do you use with the claire?


----------



## Chris Kaoss

Its for my Quad Era-1. 
Can't wait for listening. 

If it fits my taste, next order will be placed at Matt.


----------



## Matez

Chris Kaoss said:


> Its for my Quad Era-1.
> Can't wait for listening.
> 
> If it fits my taste, next order will be placed at Matt.



Sure thing. I've seen a lot of nice words about these headphones. Not expensive, look good and said to sound up there with pricier competition.


----------



## Matez

Viszla said:


> Have sold my ZMF Atty - Look Page 156 Post 2332 my old membership 480126 - and Wendt back to HD 800S and Sony WM1A.
> Thanks Matt for Building this Great cable



My pleasure. Great combo you have in there. Even though I have Susvara, I'm thinking about HD 800 constantly. Not a good sign for my wallet.


----------



## beholdclarity (Sep 8, 2019)

New impressions are up!!!

For my Vision Ears VE8, I wanted something special. I am not a cable sound believer or I'd outright say I do not possess the capability to hear any differences. But I do appreciate things with a nice build quality and a custom made cable would make me happy.
My first purchase was a FAW Claire Hybrid for IEMs. Now, I absolutely wanted the 8-core one, which Matt only makes on demand. It came in a flat braid and I overestimated the desired length. So while the cable was fantastic, I screwed up the specifications.






That's why I took the opportunity and ordered another one. But this time, I wanted the 3D braid. YEAH!!!!
Matt was worried, as he generally recommends the flat braid for higher-core cables for IEMs. That's why the Claire Hybrid in 8-core is not normally available through his web-shop. But I wanted to have it. And boy, is it good!

First of all, it looks and feels just gorgeous. Everything is well made, the cable has a superb flexibility and surprisingly low weight. It falls quite naturally while providing that high-quality feel. The Viablue 3.5mm plug sits nicely in my DAP and adds to the overall quality.
I have handled the cable indoors and outdoors, while walking, while sitting. No issues to report. It also pliable enough to be folded to a very low profile. I can safely recommend this cable



 

 

 

 

 



As you can see in the last image, the cable is comfortably folded and barely occupies the upper half of my case


----------



## mvvRAZ

beholdclarity said:


> New impressions are up!!!
> 
> For my Vision Ears VE8, I wanted something special. I am not a cable sound believer or I'd outright say I do not possess the capability to hear any differences. But I do appreciate things with a nice build quality and a custom made cable would make me happy.
> My first purchase was a FAW Claire Hybrid for IEMs. Now, I absolutely wanted the 8-core one, which Matt only makes on demand. It came in a flat braid and I overestimated the desired length. So while the cable was fantastic, I screwed up the specifications.
> ...


Really, really good looking combo and set up

Which case is that by the way? Looks like it all fits really well in there


----------



## Chris Kaoss (Sep 8, 2019)

beholdclarity said:


> New impressions are up!!!
> 
> For my Vision Ears VE8, I wanted something special. I am not a cable sound believer or I'd outright say I do not possess the capability to hear any differences. But I do appreciate things with a nice build quality and a custom made cable would make me happy.
> My first purchase was a FAW Claire Hybrid for IEMs. Now, I absolutely wanted the 8-core one, which Matt only makes on demand. It came in a flat braid and I overestimated the desired length. So while the cable was fantastic, I screwed up the specifications.
> ...



It looks amazing. Nice pics, btw.

I'm still listening to my FAW-Claire, as well.
Got it since 3 days now.
Its a bit strange atm.￼
(in a good manner)


----------



## Matez

beholdclarity said:


> New impressions are up!!!
> 
> For my Vision Ears VE8, I wanted something special. I am not a cable sound believer or I'd outright say I do not possess the capability to hear any differences. But I do appreciate things with a nice build quality and a custom made cable would make me happy.
> My first purchase was a FAW Claire Hybrid for IEMs. Now, I absolutely wanted the 8-core one, which Matt only makes on demand. It came in a flat braid and I overestimated the desired length. So while the cable was fantastic, I screwed up the specifications.
> ...



Very nice setup. Full black CIEMs I always liked and the simple bat logo, what's there not to like? Good stuff!



Chris Kaoss said:


> Its a bit strange atm.￼
> (in a good manner)



I'm glad you added this. For a sec I had cardiac arrest 

Enjoy!


----------



## beholdclarity (Sep 9, 2019)

Thanks guys, appreciated!
Oh yeah, the case is the Shanling C3 and it's perfect. My SP1000Cu sits well in it (although the case is a little larger than the DAP, there is no play to speak of and the rubber band holds it in place well) and the other side easily accommodates for my IEMs and two micro fibre cloths. I'm super happy with it


https://www.shanling.de/zubehoer/shanling-c3-case/


----------



## mvvRAZ

beholdclarity said:


> Thanks guys, appreciated!
> Oh yeah, the case is the Shanling C3 and it's perfect. My SP1000Cu sits well in it (although the case is a little larger than the DAP, there is no play to speak of and the rubber band holds it in place well) and the other side easily accommodates for my IEMs and two micro fibre cloths. I'm super happy with it
> 
> 
> https://www.shanling.de/zubehoer/shanling-c3-case/


15 pounds sign me up!! Thank you


----------



## iFi audio

beholdclarity said:


> https://www.shanling.de/zubehoer/shanling-c3-case/



That's awesome. Really. It is.


----------



## cr3ativ3

arrived today  loooove the looks , no sound impression yet


----------



## CaptainFantastic

Whoa, very nice. Which sleeve finish is that? I wasn't aware of that option from the main FWA website. Was it a special order?


----------



## cr3ativ3

no , you can choose this in the "options" on the right side , "sleeving" - nylon black


----------



## cr3ativ3

Also suits this golden guys very well


----------



## Matez

cr3ativ3 said:


> Also suits this golden guys very well



It does, doesn't it  ?


----------



## Matez

beholdclarity said:


>



This just landed you at our FB page. Holy cow that's one truly sweet design right there! Timeless!


----------



## beholdclarity

Although I appreciate the idea, I don’t know how I feel about this, Matt. Fair use and all but I think you should ask for permission before you used my content for your commercial Facebook page. I’d like to have the chance to give you permission. PM me, perhaps?


----------



## Matez

beholdclarity said:


> Although I appreciate the idea, I don’t know how I feel about this, Matt. Fair use and all but I think you should ask for permission before you used my content for your commercial Facebook page. I’d like to have the chance to give you permission. PM me, perhaps?



Of course you are right, my bad, I just sent you a PM.


----------



## beholdclarity

Thanks Matt, no harm done. Let it be known: You took the opportunity to prove you are indeed considerate and a gentleman and that will be the takeaway from this for all the future readers, I hope


----------



## CaptainFantastic

And to be fair, I think I saw Matt ask for permission every single other time. He just missed this one...


----------



## mvvRAZ

Forza 8 wires and VE seems to be the topic of the month hehe


----------



## Matez

CaptainFantastic said:


> And to be fair, I think I saw Matt ask for permission every single other time. He just missed this one...



I believe that I always ask as that's the right thing to do. If I skipped someone, apologies. These things happen due to rush, we're essentially still a small two-men operation, FB and forums I handle in person and at times a thing or two escape me in-between the usual stuff, namely cables.


----------



## Matez

mvvRAZ said:


> Forza 8 wires and VE seems to be the topic of the month hehe



Thank you! Looks great and enjoy!


----------



## Wes S

Matez said:


> This just landed you at our FB page. Holy cow that's one truly sweet design right there! Timeless!


Nice choice of words and nod to Batman "Holy Cow"!


mvvRAZ said:


> Forza 8 wires and VE seems to be the topic of the month hehe


That is quite the popular iem cable, at the moment, and is beautiful looking.  The one thing I love about my FAW cables, is that they have absolutely no microphonics, lay straight, and weigh nothing.  The FAW cables, just disappear, and let the sound flow.


----------



## Masterarms7

Just got a USB A to USB B cable as well as the Claire HPC cable for my audio set up with the semi transparent option. These cables are some of the most beautiful cables I have seen and the build quality is awesome. Definitely going to be my go to shop for audio cables and connections. Thank you Forza Audioworks!


----------



## Matez

Wes S said:


> Nice choice of words and nod to Batman "Holy Cow"!
> 
> That is quite the popular iem cable, at the moment, and is beautiful looking.  The one thing I love about my FAW cables, is that they have absolutely no microphonics, lay straight, and weigh nothing.  The FAW cables, just disappear, and let the sound flow.



Thanks, this was the idea!



Masterarms7 said:


> Just got a USB A to USB B cable as well as the Claire HPC cable for my audio set up with the semi transparent option. These cables are some of the most beautiful cables I have seen and the build quality is awesome. Definitely going to be my go to shop for audio cables and connections. Thank you Forza Audioworks!



You're welcome!


----------



## Patatorz38

Hello, would someone have a feedback on Forza Audioworks Noir Hybrid HPC with a HD800S and a Audeze LCD-2 Closed Back ?

thanks


----------



## Matez

Patatorz38 said:


> Hello, would someone have a feedback on Forza Audioworks Noir Hybrid HPC with a HD800S and a Audeze LCD-2 Closed Back ?



Should be fine for both I reckon, but I'd wait for others to chime in.


----------



## maszynista1987 (Oct 8, 2019)

Gift for lcd -xc Rme adi 2 pro


----------



## Chris Kaoss

maszynista1987 said:


> Gift for lcd -xc Rme adi 2 pro


Does it work like it's supposed to?
What is the advantage?


----------



## maszynista1987 (Oct 9, 2019)

At first I was average satisfied because I never had a hybrid. I was used to copper.
Scene improvement and the bass is better controlled.
 After balance Rme has a lot more power. It took some time for me to appreciate the hybrid, now I only listen to it.
Sorry for translator.


----------



## quodjo105

After several hours considering other options, i've finally ordered a Noir hybrid HPC for my focal utopia . Really looking forward to it and hopefully it doesn't disappoint .


----------



## Matez

quodjo105 said:


> After several hours considering other options, i've finally ordered a Noir hybrid HPC for my focal utopia . Really looking forward to it and hopefully it doesn't disappoint .



Much appreciated. Please let us know here how my Noir works for you once you have it!


----------



## quodjo105

Matez said:


> Much appreciated. Please let us know here how my Noir works for you once you have it!


Sure.. What's the lead time now ?. hope you're not too busy.


----------



## Chris Kaoss

quodjo105 said:


> After several hours considering other options, i've finally ordered a Noir hybrid HPC for my focal utopia . Really looking forward to it and hopefully it doesn't disappoint .



It will not be disappointing in any way. 
I'm very satisfied with my Claire Hybrid.
Have to save some cash for my 15 feet order now.


----------



## Nostoi

Hello Forza followers, excuse me if this inappropriate, but to let you know I'm selling two 4.4mm Forza cables - one for Sony MDR-Z7/Z1R and one for Nightowl, Hifiman HE1000/HE400s/HE560/Susvara, Oppo PM1/PM2 (links in text).
Thanks.


----------



## quodjo105

Matt I've sent you an email to add a usb cable to my order and send me an invoice . I don't know if you've got it , but please let me know. thanks


----------



## Matez

quodjo105 said:


> Sure.. What's the lead time now ?. hope you're not too busy.



Several working days at most, usually faster if I have everything needed to fully assemble (in 99% of cases I do). 

Most likely I did get your mail, currently I'm on a short break in Italy, but replying to mails when I can.


----------



## quodjo105

Matez said:


> Several working days at most, usually faster if I have everything needed to fully assemble (in 99% of cases I do).
> 
> Most likely I did get your mail, currently I'm on a short break in Italy, but replying to mails when I can.


i've sent you a pm, and email regarding my order . Its urgent please . thanks


----------



## Daggyz

Would it be possible to get a noir cable made with Furutech FT-610mF (R) Performance Mini XLR 4 pin connectors for Audeze headphones?


----------



## ph58 (Oct 18, 2019)

No news of Mat since 10/14/2019 the day i order a hybrid IEM cable !


----------



## Nostoi

Great cables, but one definitely has to be patient on the communication and turnover front.


----------



## sindri1980 (Oct 18, 2019)

Hi @Matez !

Any news about the cable that I sent you in June this year for recabling?
I paid 84€ in June, and I am still waiting...
And since you don't answer my emails, I thought of asking here too.


----------



## Matez (Oct 19, 2019)

For several days I wasn't around and the Italian place I was in, had pretty much terrible Internet connection. Now I'm finally back and all matters seen here will be addressed ASAP, the same story is with mails. Apologies for this delay!

If I missed anyone, please write me a PM or mail and I'll address, thanks!


----------



## treebug

Noir HPC Mk2 ordered for my Denon D9200!


----------



## cr3ativ3

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/forza-audioworks-copper-mk2-4-4mm-mmcx.917132/

If someone is interested, used it with my Solaris , but Solaris is gone now . Minimal use , as new


----------



## Matez

cr3ativ3 said:


> Solaris is gone now



You'll miss it, you'll see


----------



## cr3ativ3

Matez said:


> You'll miss it, you'll see


Solaris ? i dont think so ,  i got a great replacement


----------



## Matez

cr3ativ3 said:


> Solaris ? i dont think so , i got a great replacement



Since I have Solaris and am really impressed with it, out of curiosity let me ask; what was your upgrade?


----------



## mvvRAZ

Matez said:


> Since I have Solaris and am really impressed with it, out of curiosity let me ask; what was your upgrade?


Looking at his signature it's probably the Andro gold 

To be honest owning the LX already kinda makes the Solaris look bleak in comparison imo


----------



## cr3ativ3

Matez said:


> Since I have Solaris and am really impressed with it, out of curiosity let me ask; what was your upgrade?


MvvRaz is right , the Andromeda Gold was the direct replacement for Solaris , I like its signature more and it has the same overall house sound from CA .  Also I prefer my legend x and trinity over Solaris


----------



## Matez

mvvRAZ said:


> To be honest owning the LX already kinda makes the Solaris look bleak in comparison imo



I better not listen to these then, I really like my Solaris.



cr3ativ3 said:


> . Also I prefer my legend x and trinity over Solaris



It's fair to say that you got me interested.


----------



## cr3ativ3

Matez said:


> I better not listen to these then, I really like my Solaris.
> 
> 
> 
> It's fair to say that you got me interested.


 If you demo them ... prepare your wallet


----------



## Matez

cr3ativ3 said:


> If you demo them ... prepare your wallet



That's precisely what I'm scared of. I don't want to do this... but at the same time deep inside I think the exact opposite. Audio, what can you do?


----------



## cr3ativ3

Matez said:


> That's precisely what I'm scared of. I don't want to do this... but at the same time deep inside I think the exact opposite. Audio, what can you do?


Solaris is already very good but these both .. are a further step up  they are expensive .. but I don’t regret the purchase


----------



## Matez

cr3ativ3 said:


> they are expensive



My cables aside, really good audio is costly 

The second biggest European audio event will take place the next weekend here in PL and I'll be there in the headphone zone. I might do my best to avoid demoing anything, but it's quite inevitable. The local Empire Ears dealer will be located dangerously close to my booth


----------



## cr3ativ3

Matez said:


> My cables aside, really good audio is costly
> 
> The second biggest European audio event will take place the next weekend here in PL and I'll be there in the headphone zone. I might do my best to avoid demoing anything, but it's quite inevitable. The local Empire Ears dealer will be located dangerously close to my booth


good luck ! let us know if you had a demo


----------



## Matez

cr3ativ3 said:


> good luck ! let us know if you had a demo



We're several days away. It feels now that everyone into audio is hyped for the upcoming event. If I demo the product, I'll report. Who knows, perhaps visitors at our booth will allow me to ditch it for several minutes


----------



## drummerdimitri

Does anyone have a picture of what the Claire Hybrid HPC in semi-transparent black would look like?


----------



## Chris Kaoss

This is it.


----------



## drummerdimitri

Chris Kaoss said:


> This is it.



Thanks for that. I would of thought it would be a bit more transparent, this hides the beauty of the cable a little too much I think.


----------



## Chris Kaoss

drummerdimitri said:


> Thanks for that. I would of thought it would be a bit more transparent, this hides the beauty of the cable a little too much I think.



You should choose the transparent one then.


----------



## Nostoi

Many thanks to Matt at Forza on the rapid service and as ever excellent cables. Claire interconnect and a Claire Hybrid for my DT1990's - beautiful set-up and giving the WM1A some non-balanced love. Cheers.


----------



## Matez

Chris Kaoss said:


> This is it.



Thanks for this


----------



## Matez

Nostoi said:


> Many thanks to Matt at Forza on the rapid service and as ever excellent cables. Claire interconnect and a Claire Hybrid for my DT1990's - beautiful set-up and giving the WM1A some non-balanced love. Cheers.



Very impressive! Can I please use this picture on my FB wall? The world needs to see this!


----------



## Nostoi

Matez said:


> Very impressive! Can I please use this picture on my FB wall? The world needs to see this!


Yes, absolutely - with pleasure!


----------



## Chris Kaoss

Matez said:


> Thanks for this



You are welcome.

Next order is already fixed.


----------



## iFi audio

Matez said:


> Very impressive! Can I please use this picture on my FB wall? The world needs to see this!



Matt, thanks for the AVS in Warsaw. See you in Munich!


----------



## Matez

iFi audio said:


> Matt, thanks for the AVS in Warsaw. See you in Munich!



The pleasure's all mine. Hopefully sooner than in Munich!


----------



## Tripokaridos

Just make an acount to say thanks to IFI and Forza audio.works support.
I have HD 599,58X,6XX,660S,Momentum, from sennheiser and mostly listen 6XX for the warmer dark sound with my ifi nano black. Support from Forza audio works was quick they advice me and solved some questions fast.
So i cant wait for the clair cable to arrive in Greece. If the cable is as good as the support then i will go for my BW p7 p5 if its possible because its under the pads.

I would also want to ask ... I use Bose Soundlink Wireless 2 via cable  ( these are the most Neutral  on cable that i have found and advised by rtratings) So a new cable would be great but without change flat responce is this possible ?


----------



## Matez

Tripokaridos said:


> I would also want to ask ... I use Bose Soundlink Wireless 2 via cable ( these are the most Neutral on cable that i have found and advised by rtratings) So a new cable would be great but without change flat responce is this possible ?



Tonal shifts of my items aren't severe, these products won't turn your headphones' sound signature upside down. But it's likely that you'll enjoy all other benefits these cables do. Perhaps someone in this thread can chime in and give you some extra feedback on the subject.


----------



## Tripokaridos

Matez said:


> Tonal shifts of my items aren't severe, these products won't turn your headphones' sound signature upside down. But it's likely that you'll enjoy all other benefits these cables do. Perhaps someone in this thread can chime in and give you some extra feedback on the subject.


Thanks a lot for the answers.


----------



## Matez

Tripokaridos said:


> Thanks a lot for the answers.



Sure, anytime.


----------



## iFi audio

Tripokaridos said:


> Just make an acount to say thanks to IFI



You're most welcome.


----------



## Tripokaridos (Nov 22, 2019)

My cable just arrived  a Forza audioworks Claire HPC Mk2 ViaBlue 3,5mm Semi-transparent black 1,5 m. For Sennheiser my HD58X,6XX,660S
My thoughts are.
Positive's  =
A)The eco friendly package was something amazing and all companies must do that,
 B) Before order support and after order was great 15 days to arrive ,
 C) this semi transparent material that is used over the octa copper its amazing because its soft in touch it never tangles , and from start to end its the same color .
 D) the via blue 3.5 connector screams quality  it must be real gold plated I dont know for sure also it clicks very positive inside the 3.5 sockets.
E) very very light and so beautifully braided all the gaps are equally at all 1.5meter thats really hard to happen in most cables that I have seen on Audio Shows.
 F) Sound … My English are not good so sorry for any mistakes   1st of all its true the sound signature doesnt change at all and dont know how is this possible but yeah, at the same time  changing the cables over and over at 3 different songs that I know very well I listen something that I can describe more separated sounds with the new cable it was easy for me to understand the position of the sound better , it didn't sound more open soundstage for me like for example my HD599 , it just sound more clear separated … I LOVE that , They told me that this cable give more bass … in my ears the bass hit the same it doesnt change the amount or the signature of the bass at all, BUT what I get and I am sure that I can hear  is the progression of the bass it elevates more natural I used Under the influence - Chemical brothers a very difficult track to play on headphones in my opinion  and the bass with the Forza audioworks cable hit the same but I can hear the elevation the smoothness its like having an analogue volume versus a digital one , sorry I cant describe it better .
G) The Connectors that are going on the Sennheiser Headphones have Polarity icons ( love that) and also the Right Connection has been Marked with a Green Letter so you always know that is for the Right placement … Nice....

Negative = I have only 1 negative to say and this is the connectors that are going to Sennheiser Headphones , When I first try to fit them on the headphone I didn't get the positive click that I get with original cables also the force to put them or take them off is more .  So I take them out and I saw something strange the connections on Forza cable are different  a) the metallic connectors are fatter and also taller than the originals thats why its hard to put them inside and thats why they dont fit fully inside , Also the connector on Forza cable there is a way smaller gap left and right on the plastic cable thats why it doesnt help to clip inside .   This negative Doesnt effect sound or any connection but its there and for such a great quality cable ,In my opinion perfection will came fixing this.

So because my work has to do with construction and I am very strict , I will give to this cable  9 out of 10  … and thats because of the (for me ) bad connection-feeling of the Sennheiser headphone connection.
Overall Yeah until now this is the best quality cable that I have seen  on Audio Shows that I  visited.
I upload some Photos if thats OK with the Site .


----------



## Tripokaridos




----------



## CaptainFantastic (Nov 22, 2019)

I was about to order some FAW cables for my Sennheisers in the next couple of weeks. I already have FAW cables for my Audeze and Nightowls. But this connector issue is worrying me. So essentially the new connector is bigger, has to be jammed in and enlarges the opening, thereby creating issues if I would want to go back to a regular connector.

Matt, can you chime in and tell us if it's possible to get identical connectors for the 600 series headphones? Identical to the stock connectors.


----------



## CJG888

Are the FAW connectors from Cardas?


----------



## Tripokaridos (Nov 22, 2019)

CaptainFantastic said:


> I was about to order some FAW cables for my Sennheisers in the next couple of weeks. I already have FAW cables for my Audeze and Nightowls. But this connector issue is worrying me. So essentially the new connector is bigger, has to be jammed in and enlarges the opening, thereby creating issues if I would want to go back to a regular connector.
> 
> Matt, can you chime in and tell us if it's possible to get identical connectors for the 600 series headphones? Identical to the stock connectors.




i just  measure them with Caliper Gauge tool and they are for sure  fatter and taller than the originals they do work without a problem , BUT my advice is place the FOW cables just one time and never disconnect them again .


----------



## Tripokaridos (Nov 22, 2019)

CaptainFantastic said:


> I was about to order some FAW cables for my Sennheisers in the next couple of weeks. I already have FAW cables for my Audeze and Nightowls. But this connector issue is worrying me. So essentially the new connector is bigger, has to be jammed in and enlarges the opening, thereby creating issues if I would want to go back to a regular connector.
> 
> Matt, can you chime in and tell us if it's possible to get identical connectors for the 600 series headphones? Identical to the stock connectors.



I just had some hours more listening on HD6XX ... In my opinion dont hesitate this particular cable DOES make difference the separation of sounds its something really obvious to me and worth every euro.
Maybe my particular part had these little bigger connectors but its not deal breaker... Maybe its safe i dont know ... Unless if u planning taking the cable out a lot of times .
If Forza Audio works approves that , they have xp to say that... Then its no problem.
Seriously i am thinking of getting another one to see if this cable make difference to other headphones to.


----------



## someyoungguy

I used to have some HD58Xs and had a Forza cable to use balanced. The connectors were a tight fit but I never had any issues with them.


----------



## AppleheadMay

I'm using a FAW Noir Hybrid HPC cable for my HD600, 650 and 660S and switch it between them. No problems at all here.

@Matez , did you get my email about the Furutech XLR-4 connectors?


----------



## AppleheadMay




----------



## Matez

Tripokaridos said:


> Negative = I have only 1 negative to say and this is the connectors that are going to Sennheiser Headphones , When I first try to fit them on the headphone I didn't get the positive click that I get with original cables also the force to put them or take them off is more . So I take them out and I saw something strange the connections on Forza cable are different a) the metallic connectors are fatter and also taller than the originals thats why its hard to put them inside and thats why they dont fit fully inside , Also the connector on Forza cable there is a way smaller gap left and right on the plastic cable thats why it doesnt help to clip inside . This negative Doesnt effect sound or any connection but its there and for such a great quality cable ,In my opinion perfection will came fixing this.



Those HD600 connectors indeed need more force to install and they don't click, but that's on purpose. The lock is more secure and it'll remain tight over time. That's the key difference between regular connectors and those I cherry-picked after numerous tries in the past. Upon a customer's wish of course I can use the regular option, but my vote for years has been against it.

TL;DR: regular Senn connectors = trouble in the long run. The fatter ones I apply by default =  more tight and far more reliable in the long run.


----------



## Matez

AppleheadMay said:


> @Matez , did you get my email about the Furutech XLR-4 connectors?



Yup, will get back to you shortly if I haven't yet.


----------



## CaptainFantastic

Matez said:


> Those HD600 connectors indeed need more force to install and they don't click, but that's on purpose. The lock is more secure and it'll remain tight over time. That's the key difference between regular connectors and those I cherry-picked after numerous tries in the past. Upon a customer's wish of course I can use the regular option, but my vote for years has been against it.
> 
> TL;DR: regular Senn connectors = trouble in the long run. The fatter ones I apply by default =  more tight and far more reliable in the long run.



Thanks for the answer Matt. What kind of trouble could develop in the long run? I have been using the stock, regular cable for years on my HD-600 and there are no issues. Now I want to upgrade all of my Sennheisers to your cables, but not sure about the fat connectors because I do like to switch cables now and then, if I decide to travel with one pair I change to the shorter cable, etc.

Would appreciate the answer because I'd like to place the order rather soon.


----------



## Tripokaridos

Matez said:


> Those HD600 connectors indeed need more force to install and they don't click, but that's on purpose. The lock is more secure and it'll remain tight over time. That's the key difference between regular connectors and those I cherry-picked after numerous tries in the past. Upon a customer's wish of course I can use the regular option, but my vote for years has been against it.
> 
> TL;DR: regular Senn connectors = trouble in the long run. The fatter ones I apply by default =  more tight and far more reliable in the long run.


 I trust your opinion u know better.
Thanks a lot.


----------



## Tripokaridos

CaptainFantastic said:


> Thanks for the answer Matt. What kind of trouble could develop in the long run? I have been using the stock, regular cable for years on my HD-600 and there are no issues. Now I want to upgrade all of my Sennheisers to your cables, but not sure about the fat connectors because I do like to switch cables now and then, if I decide to travel with one pair I change to the shorter cable, etc.
> 
> Would appreciate the answer because I'd like to place the order rather soon.



U gone love this cable. Day after day i like it more and more.


----------



## Matez (Nov 25, 2019)

CaptainFantastic said:


> What kind of trouble could develop in the long run?



It all comes down to a connection less and less tight in time. I'm not saying that each HD 600 out there will suffer, it depends on how often the cable based on stock connectors is de/re-attached. But after reports from my customers and my own experience (I had HD 600 way in the past), I've decided to use something more firm and reliable, just in case. Tight fit is a small price to pay at the end of the day.



Tripokaridos said:


> I trust your opinion u know better.
> Thanks a lot.



Thanks! Many choices in my products are also in large part the result of me listening to my customers' feedback as well.


----------



## Matez

AppleheadMay said:


>



Can I kindly ask for your permission to use this picture at my FB page, please? It's HOT!


----------



## AppleheadMay

Matez said:


> Can I kindly ask for your permission to use this picture at my FB page, please? It's HOT!



I’m a terrible photographer so I tried to edit it a bit. But go ahead if you like it! 

Don’t forget to mail me back for that Furutech thing Matt, I want to go ahead with it.
Will try to get some kind of decent pictures with those then.


----------



## Wes S

Matez said:


> Those HD600 connectors indeed need more force to install and they don't click, but that's on purpose. The lock is more secure and it'll remain tight over time. That's the key difference between regular connectors and those I cherry-picked after numerous tries in the past. Upon a customer's wish of course I can use the regular option, but my vote for years has been against it.
> 
> TL;DR: regular Senn connectors = trouble in the long run. The fatter ones I apply by default =  more tight and far more reliable in the long run.


Everything about FAW cables, is very well thought out, and highly functional/durable.  They are built to last a lifetime, no doubt.


----------



## CaptainFantastic

Matez said:


> It all comes down to a connection less and less tight in time. I'm not saying that each HD 600 out there will suffer, it depends on how often the cable based on stock connectors is de/re-attached. But after reports from my customers and my own experience (I had HD 600 way in the past), I've decided to use something more firm and reliable, just in case. Tight fit is a small price to pay at the end of the day..



Thanks for the response. I trust your judgment and that this was after feedback from users, but I want to switch cables more often than most (not all the time, but still) so I will go with the regular fit. So when I place my order I can just write in the comments that I want the regular Sennheiser connectors and it will be done, correct?


----------



## 426563 (Nov 25, 2019)

Because of switching my workplace, i wanted a refound for a Forza Audioworks Cable what i success payed for. I contacted Matthew to ask for refound, and he accepted it kindly more than a week ago. He said he send refound but unfortunately i didnt recived the 208€ yet. Its very curios.


----------



## Matez

DrSteinein said:


> Because of switching my workplace, i wanted a refound for a Forza Audioworks Cable what i success payed for. I contacted Matthew to ask for refound, and he accepted it kindly more than a week ago. He said he send refound but unfortunately i didnt recived the 208€ yet. Its very curios.



Apologies for delay, now you should be sorted!


----------



## Matez

AppleheadMay said:


> I’m a terrible photographer so I tried to edit it a bit. But go ahead if you like it!



Thanks! Already posted!



CaptainFantastic said:


> Thanks for the response. I trust your judgment and that this was after feedback from users, but I want to switch cables more often than most (not all the time, but still) so I will go with the regular fit. So when I place my order I can just write in the comments that I want the regular Sennheiser connectors and it will be done, correct?



That's correct, but I'd have to double-check whether I have stock HD 600 connectors somewhere. If not, I'd have to order those plugs first, which would prolong your order by several days.


----------



## Matez

Folks, just to inform all of you visiting this thread, as per usual I have prepared something for this year's Black Friday. All details you'll see at the official FAW FB page, but in general it's 30% off. Enjoy!


----------



## CaptainFantastic

Awesome! Here come my orders.  

Does it start at midnight?


----------



## Chris Kaoss

Matez said:


> Folks, just to inform all of you visiting this thread, as per usual I have prepared something for this year's Black Friday. All details you'll see at the official FAW FB page, but in general it's 30% off. Enjoy!



Damn FB. ^^
Hostage of modern humanity.


----------



## CaptainFantastic

CaptainFantastic said:


> Awesome! Here come my orders.
> 
> Does it start at midnight?



Nevermind, I visited the FB and saw that it does start at midnight. First time I set foot in Facebook in years...


----------



## Chris Kaoss

Matez calling. 
I'm in.


----------



## CaptainFantastic

Matez said:


> Folks, just to inform all of you visiting this thread, as per usual I have prepared something for this year's Black Friday. All details you'll see at the official FAW FB page, but in general it's 30% off. Enjoy!



Matez, one quick question - on some cables your minimum length for auto-select is 1.5 meters. If I want something shorter, I know I can put it in the comments, but will you take it into account for lower pricing as well (same as when moving from 2m to 1.5m the price goes down)?


----------



## Chris Kaoss

CaptainFantastic said:


> Matez, one quick question - on some cables your minimum length for auto-select is 1.5 meters. If I want something shorter, I know I can put it in the comments, but will you take it into account for lower pricing as well (same as when moving from 2m to 1.5m the price goes down)?


No.
Price will stay with the shortest option.
Like the Claire Hybrid with 1m instead of 1,5 for the same amount for my Era-1.


----------



## Chris Kaoss

Order is placed.
Thank you @Matez for this.

Looks like the year transitional is getting a busy one.


----------



## CaptainFantastic

Order placed for 4 cables. I decided to stick with the quality Sennheiser connectors used/recommended by Matt (and as shown above).

Thanks!


----------



## Matez

Folks, the response from you and during this Black Friday has been overwhelming. There's not much else I can say other than the fact that I'm thankful and will do my best to handle all orders ASAP.


----------



## Chris Kaoss

Matez said:


> Folks, the response from you and during this Black Friday has been overwhelming. There's not much else I can say other than the fact that I'm thankful and will do my best to handle all orders ASAP.



Take your time, Matez.
We all known it'll get well with your work. 
It's worth the patience.


----------



## mathias1973 (Nov 29, 2019)

I am thinking about buying a cable for the Quad Era-1 Headphones. What Headphones should I use in the rolldown menu to get the right connectors that fits with these headphones? regards mathias
Update: got an email from Matthew that I can simply choose Denon D7200 and then just write in the comment box during checkout that I need it to work with the Quad Era-1.

So information has been received and an order has been made!


----------



## CaptainFantastic

Chris Kaoss said:


> Take your time, Matez.
> We all known it'll get well with your work.
> It's worth the patience.



Well now, I see what you mean and I have nothing but good thoughts for Matt and want him to continue to enjoy his fine craftsmanship work... but take your time is a bit too relaxed for me. I like the fact that he responded thank you for the orders and I will get to them ASAP. If I can have a Christmas present in the form of my four cables... perfect.


----------



## Chris Kaoss

CaptainFantastic said:


> Well now, I see what you mean and I have nothing but good thoughts for Matt and want him to continue to enjoy his fine craftsmanship work... but take your time is a bit too relaxed for me. I like the fact that he responded thank you for the orders and I will get to them ASAP. If I can have a Christmas present in the form of my four cables... perfect.



I'm not in a hurry.
So @Matez , take @CaptainFantastic first. 

Have a good night all.


----------



## Matez (Dec 3, 2019)

Chris Kaoss said:


> I'm not in a hurry.
> So @Matez , take @CaptainFantastic first.
> 
> Have a good night all.



That's the spirit! Thanks! 

On a more serious note, we're fighting hard to make everyone happy. If none of my subcontractors fails somewhere along the road (the more we're around, the less and less this happens), we're in a good spot.


----------



## xenithon

Many thanks - I sent through a couple of emails for a quote / order for a custom extension cable. So agree, take your time and answer in order. I am just hoping that by the time you reach mine you'll still be able to apply the Black Friday pricing


----------



## Matez

xenithon said:


> So agree, take your time and answer in order.



Thanks, I'm doing my very best ot keep up with everything. It's very intense before this year's holiday.


----------



## Chris Kaoss

It speaks for themselves, i guess.


----------



## Propagandist

I got my FAW cable yesterday.  I've got some things to say and I hope Matt doesn't blush.

1.  Matt was extremely responsive, polite, and kind.  I had a few questions and despite being busy with his holiday orders, he took the time to make sure I was satisfied with my purchase.  I'm just one customer but he made me feel like I was the most important one.  This kind of attention is precisely how you make someone a customer for life.

2.  The packaging was top notch.  The cable itself had some bubble wrap on the splitter to keep it from getting scratched.  It was also placed in a very nice little cloth sack, which seems both utilitarian and decorative.  Finally, the box was packed tight and within another protective envelope such that it withstood the rigors of shipping all the way from Poland and experiencing the horrors of USPS handling without a scratch.  Matt clearly cares about making sure your product gets to you in pristine condition.

3.  The cable itself glows with quality.  The sleeving is soft, the braid is consistent, and the heat shrink at the headphone ends seems thick and durable.  I took a look inside the amp-end connector to see how it was soldered up.  Matt put some kind of heat shrink or plastic around each conductor where it solders on to the connector to ensure there is insulation between them at the solder joints.  This took time and care to make, and it shows.  

I am an extremely satisfied customer.


----------



## Wes S

Propagandist said:


> I got my FAW cable yesterday.  I've got some things to say and I hope Matt doesn't blush.
> 
> 1.  Matt was extremely responsive, polite, and kind.  I had a few questions and despite being busy with his holiday orders, he took the time to make sure I was satisfied with my purchase.  I'm just one customer but he made me feel like I was the most important one.  This kind of attention is precisely how you make someone a customer for life.
> 
> ...


Nice one! Thanks for confirming what's under the hood.  I have always been to scared to look.


----------



## Tripokaridos

Does anyone have problems with viablue 3.5 trs connectors ? It  Easily pop out tested on all of my phones and dacs with just a slight move it pops out. Every other cable that i test works they work great click positive and stay there.
Is it possible to change this viablue connector with something else myself on clair hybrid cable ? 
With just a small move of my head the cable lose conection and i can hear only the 1 channel i have to keeping pushing the viablue connector with my hand constantly so i can hear a song.


----------



## Wes S

Tripokaridos said:


> Does anyone have problems with viablue 3.5 trs connectors ? It  Easily pop out tested on all of my phones and dacs with just a slight move it pops out. Every other cable that i test works they work great click positive and stay there.
> Is it possible to change this viablue connector with something else myself on clair hybrid cable ?
> With just a small move of my head the cable lose conection and i can hear only the 1 channel i have to keeping pushing the viablue connector with my hand constantly so i can hear a song.


I have viablue connector on one of my high end cables from another company and it pops out super easy.  I was wondering if it was just me, but it looks like it could be a Viablue thing.  I won't be using any Viablue connectors going forward because of how annoying that is.  I do know FAW, is real careful in selecting the best connectors, so maybe this is just a fluke.


----------



## Chris Kaoss

Tripokaridos said:


> Does anyone have problems with viablue 3.5 trs connectors ? It  Easily pop out tested on all of my phones and dacs with just a slight move it pops out. Every other cable that i test works they work great click positive and stay there.
> Is it possible to change this viablue connector with something else myself on clair hybrid cable ?
> With just a small move of my head the cable lose conection and i can hear only the 1 channel i have to keeping pushing the viablue connector with my hand constantly so i can hear a song.


Nothing on my side so far. Connection is good and solid.


----------



## Tripokaridos

Wes S said:


> I have viablue connector on one of my high end cables from another company and it pops out super easy.  I was wondering if it was just me, but it looks like it could be a Viablue thing.  I won't be using any Viablue connectors going forward because of how annoying that is.  I do know FAW, is real careful in selecting the best connectors, so maybe this is just a fluke.



OMG I was getting crazy about that, I thought I was doing something wrong  I called a friend to also check his equipment and its the same it pops out way to easy .  Viabue it looks premium it is premium... but it doesnt stay in … so


----------



## Tripokaridos

Chris Kaoss said:


> Nothing on my side so far. Connection is good and solid.


Thanks so its not all viablue connectors . bad luck ….., anyways does anyone knows any tip for making it stay inside ?  or even if Its easy to change it with something else ?


----------



## Wes S

Tripokaridos said:


> Thanks so its not all viablue connectors . bad luck ….., anyways does anyone knows any tip for making it stay inside ?  or even if Its easy to change it with something else ?


Try spinning it half a rotation, when it is in.  Sometimes mine will stay, if rotated to just the right position.


----------



## Tripokaridos

Wes S said:


> Try spinning it half a rotation, when it is in.  Sometimes mine will stay, if rotated to just the right position.


Just did it , and by spinning it just pops out  .  I never thought that a 3.5 plug could be such a problem , this must be 1 to 1.000 bad connector .  I even call one of the biggest store in my Country to ask about that , and he respond that yeah some times bad parts happen even to premium ones.


----------



## alota

@Matez  Hi Matt. I sent a mail for a new cable to matt@forzaaudioworks.com it is right? I ask because i lost all my contacts thank you


----------



## Matez

Propagandist said:


> I got my FAW cable yesterday. I've got some things to say and I hope Matt doesn't blush.
> 
> 1. Matt was extremely responsive, polite, and kind. I had a few questions and despite being busy with his holiday orders, he took the time to make sure I was satisfied with my purchase. I'm just one customer but he made me feel like I was the most important one. This kind of attention is precisely how you make someone a customer for life.
> 
> ...



Many thanks, I'm happy that you like the effect of my work. Enjoy.

Oh, and can I please use your post on my FB page?


----------



## Matez (Dec 10, 2019)

alota said:


> @Matez Hi Matt. I sent a mail for a new cable to matt@forzaaudioworks.com it is right? I ask because i lost all my contacts thank you



Hi, please resend it to matthew@forzaaudioworks.com. Thanks!



Tripokaridos said:


> I even call one of the biggest store in my Country to ask about that , and he respond that yeah some times bad parts happen even to premium ones.



Premium or not, a port is a port. But yes, it's a rare thing to have these broken.


----------



## OctavianH

Still enjoying my T1.2 Hybrid Noir.


----------



## alota

Matez said:


> Hi, please resend it to matthew@forzaaudioworks.com. Thank you


Done. Thank you. Wait for your suggestion


----------



## Propagandist

Matez said:


> Many thanks, I'm happy that you like the effect of my work. Enjoy.
> 
> Oh, and can I please use your post on my FB page?


Yes, sir, please feel free to do so.


----------



## Tripokaridos

Matez said:


> Hi, please resend it to matthew@forzaaudioworks.com. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Premium or not, a port is a port. But yes, it's a rare thing to have these broken.


Is it possible (easy)to change this via blue plug on any music store ?


----------



## Matez (Dec 11, 2019)

Tripokaridos said:


> Is it possible (easy)to change this via blue plug on any music store ?



if it is a direct change to same Viablue model then yes, it will be a it harder to a different 3.5mm jack. Anyway let me handle this matter - your cable doesn't work as it should so it is my job to make it work as intended


----------



## Tripokaridos

Matez said:


> if it is a direct change to same Viablue model then yes, it will be a it harder to a different 3.5mm jack. Anyway let me handle this matter - your cable doesn't work as it should so it is my job to make it work as intended


I didn't expect such a  good support , That's why all the members keep saying good words about you sir.  But I don't think that is your fault … its just a bad batch this also happens some times to my work .  So if its possible to change it easy my self with a good viablue part then sir you can tell me from where I can buy it and change it my self .  You have already been very helpful.


----------



## remilio

I know it’s hard to calculate, but what are the current approximate waiting times for new orders? Can I expect my order listed on 9th of December (#005035) to be sent before 2020?


----------



## Matez

Propagandist said:


> Yes, sir, please feel free to do so.



Thanks!



remilio said:


> I know it’s hard to calculate, but what are the current approximate waiting times for new orders? Can I expect my order listed on 9th of December (#005035) to be sent before 2020?



Might be difficult but I'll need to check at my office. Can you please send me a mail with this question? Thanks!



Tripokaridos said:


> I didn't expect such a good support , That's why all the members keep saying good words about you sir.



Once in a while something off happens, but I'm always doing my best to assist and solve any issue. And having said this, by all means send the cable and I'll rework, or shoot me a mail and let's move from there, ok?


----------



## KingFiercer (Dec 15, 2019)

I've been using Noir HPC Mk2 with my Sennheiser HD660S for a long time. It's perfectly built, still looks like new. The only drawback for me was the high weight of the splitter, so I just removed it with the help of a specialist.
I compared this cable to Silver Dragon, one DIY silver cable, and standart one. Noir has the most natural and warm tone with full-bodied bass, great clarity in the mids and highs, close to silver.
Also pleased with the service, without any problems, replaced the jack on the cable and received it back quickly enough. So I highly recommend Forza AudioWorks!


----------



## alota

@KingFiercer  for this reason recently i bought claire instead noir.


----------



## Matez

KingFiercer said:


> I've been using Noir HPC Mk2 with my Sennheiser HD660S for a long time. It's perfectly built, still looks like new. The only drawback for me was the high weight of the splitter, so I just removed it with the help of a specialist.
> I compared this cable to Silver Dragon, one DIY silver cable, and standart one. Noir has the most natural and warm tone with full-bodied bass, great clarity in the mids and highs, close to silver.
> Also pleased with the service, without any problems, replaced the jack on the cable and received it back quickly enough. So I highly recommend Forza AudioWorks!



Thanks for your feedback. That's a first that someone ditched my splitter due to its weight, but I guess it had to happen at some point. As long as you're happy I'm happy 

Can I share your post and pic on my FB please?


----------



## sindri1980

Hi @Matez,

Since (again) you are not answering my emails anymore... I'll try here.
I am still waiting for the cable that I sent you on June to re-terminate, and that you finally sent me on October with a botched connector that broke right away...
I don't want a new cable anymore, but a full refund please.
Could you please get in touch with me?

Thanks


----------



## KingFiercer

Matez said:


> Can I share your post and pic on my FB please?


Sure! The splitter itself is great. I just have a special preference for the weight of the headphones.


----------



## Tripokaridos

KingFiercer said:


> I've been using Noir HPC Mk2 with my Sennheiser HD660S for a long time. It's perfectly built, still looks like new. The only drawback for me was the high weight of the splitter, so I just removed it with the help of a specialist.
> I compared this cable to Silver Dragon, one DIY silver cable, and standart one. Noir has the most natural and warm tone with full-bodied bass, great clarity in the mids and highs, close to silver.
> Also pleased with the service, without any problems, replaced the jack on the cable and received it back quickly enough. So I highly recommend Forza AudioWorks!



Great cable 660s are one of my fav headphones,  Does anyone have the new 600-650-660s 2019 series ?


----------



## Tripokaridos

Matez said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks you, Can we do that after the vacations ? Because I will go on a trip for some months   So if thats ok with you we can fix it later ? (I use the default cable for now so its ok) 

Can I also ask ? Does the new 2019 HD 600-650 and 660s facelift series with new plastics ,design etch etch use the same cable ?


----------



## Matez

sindri1980 said:


> Hi @Matez,
> 
> Since (again) you are not answering my emails anymore... I'll try here.
> I am still waiting for the cable that I sent you on June to re-terminate, and that you finally sent me on October with a botched connector that broke right away...
> ...



@sindri1980, we're all sorted now. Refund was applied and no hard feelings are involved!



KingFiercer said:


> Sure! The splitter itself is great. I just have a special preference for the weight of the headphones.



Thanks! And fully understood re splitters. 



Tripokaridos said:


> one of my fav headphones,



I still have fond memories about HD 600. These and their siblings are what I consider as timeless products.



Tripokaridos said:


> Thanks you, Can we do that after the vacations ? Because I will go on a trip for some months  So if thats ok with you we can fix it later ? (I use the default cable for now so its ok)



Sure.



Tripokaridos said:


> Can I also ask ? Does the new 2019 HD 600-650 and 660s facelift series with new plastics ,design etch etch use the same cable ?



They should be the same but I'll double-check.


----------



## hAbIrAbI (Dec 23, 2019)

I just received both of my cables and my adapter. The build quality is great and they look fantastic. Unfortunately I have no good place to take pictures or I would. Maybe after I'm back from my vacation.

Thank you Matt for making sure they got to me in time because now I only have to take my IEMs with me on this trip and it will be a much simpler and enjoyable travel.

May I make one tiny improvement suggestion though for usability? I understand that the shrink wrap that you use on the connectors that go into the headphones have one side marked in green for the left side and the other all white for the right side.

My problem is that I always forget which side is green and which isn't so I have to check on another headphone to be sure. It would be great if you could add a small L and R to the design. Ideally maybe also use the standard red/blue marking. That would make it much easier for those of us that change cables every now and then.

It's obviously not a must but it would be great for forgetful people like me.

Anyway thank you very much Matt Christmas is going to be much more fun now


----------



## CaptainFantastic

@hAbIrAbI Nice post. Know what you mean about L and R. May I suggest the following which helped me and I never get them confused: The green marked side is obviously the different one. On all standard cables with microphone units halfway down the cable that is obviously the different side as well. And we know that that is always the right side. So the green side on FAW cables is also always the right side.


----------



## Matez

CaptainFantastic said:


> So the green side on FAW cables is also always the right side.



Indeed. I developed this simple measure to label channels without going the usual red&blue route. 



hAbIrAbI said:


> I just received both of my cables and my adapter. The build quality is great and they look fantastic. Unfortunately I have no good place to take pictures or I would. Maybe after I'm back from my vacation.
> 
> Thank you Matt for making sure they got to me in time because now I only have to take my IEMs with me on this trip and it will be a much simpler and enjoyable travel.



Thank you for your kind words, enjoy!



hAbIrAbI said:


> My problem is that I always forget which side is green



In my products the right side has green mark on it.


----------



## mvvRAZ

I didn’t figure out the L and R until I played some CSGO lul


----------



## remilio

Matt, seems like I have to rotate between this thread and e-mail for you to answer my messages  , aren't any updates (I wrote to you on 20th)?

Merry forthcoming Christmas, BTW!


----------



## Chris Kaoss

mvvRAZ said:


> I didn’t figure out the L and R until I played some CSGO lul


Hahaha.


----------



## CaptainFantastic

A big thank you to Matt and his team at Forza AudioWorks. Last year I ordered two cables from them, a 2m Noir HPC Mk2 with a Furutech 6.3mm jack (for the LCD-MX4) and a 1.5m Copper Series HPC Mk2 with a Neutrik 6.33mm jack (for the Nightowl). They were separate orders and both were received within a couple of weeks as I recall. Really satisfied with everything about these cables, I decided to also order FAW cables for my Sennheisers this year.

I placed the order on Black Friday. I can imagine that this translates into the busiest part of the year for Matt based on order volume. Nonetheless, he said he could do it before Christmas. And... he did. The package arrived via UPS (an upgrade Matt decided on at no extra cost for speed and safety) a week before Christmas! Honestly, I am impressed with the whole experience. They are exquisite, made to order cables, ordered in the busiest period of the year from such a small company, and yet they arrived in less than a month. Genuinely impressed.

Details on the cables (I decided based on the 2m long cable from last year that if you are at a desktop 1.5 is sufficient and a better feel):

1) Upgrade for the Nightowl from the Copper Series HPC Mk2 (which now goes to the Nighthawk) to the Claire HPC Mk2 with a ViaBlue 6.3mm jack. Worth mentioning that this ViaBlue jack and the 3.5mm ViaBlue below have no issues. I plugged them into my MoJo and RME ADI-2 and they are perfect fits (there is a post above about an issue with a ViaBlue - Matt reassured me it must have been an isolated issue and he was right).

2) For the lower impedance HD-660s - Claire HPC Mk2 with a ViaBlue 3.5mm jack as I will be likely to use these on trips and with the MoJo. No issues with the connectors, they plugged into the 660s easily and seem solid, more solid than the originals.

3) For the HD-650 - Noir Hybrid HPC with a Furutech 6.3mm jack to get that 1-2% crisper sound.

4) For the HD-600 - Noir HPC Mk2 with a Furutech 6.3mm jack to get that 1-2% warmer sound.

And some pictures. I am not very good at this, but I decided it was worth an exhibition.


----------



## Matez (Dec 27, 2019)

remilio said:


> Matt, seems like I have to rotate between this thread and e-mail for you to answer my messages  , aren't any updates (I wrote to you on 20th)?
> 
> Merry forthcoming Christmas, BTW!



You should have a reply from me by now and thanks!



CaptainFantastic said:


> A big thank you to Matt and his team at Forza AudioWorks. Last year I ordered two cables from them, a 2m Noir HPC Mk2 with a Furutech 6.3mm jack (for the LCD-MX4) and a 1.5m Copper Series HPC Mk2 with a Neutrik 6.33mm jack (for the Nightowl). They were separate orders and both were received within a couple of weeks as I recall. Really satisfied with everything about these cables, I decided to also order FAW cables for my Sennheisers this year.
> 
> I placed the order on Black Friday. I can imagine that this translates into the busiest part of the year for Matt based on order volume. Nonetheless, he said he could do it before Christmas. And... he did. The package arrived via UPS (an upgrade Matt decided on at no extra cost for speed and safety) a week before Christmas! Honestly, I am impressed with the whole experience. They are exquisite, made to order cables, ordered in the busiest period of the year from such a small company, and yet they arrived in less than a month. Genuinely impressed.
> 
> ...



Wow! Thanks! Please enjoy!

P.S. Can I use your post on my FB page please?



CaptainFantastic said:


> . They are exquisite, made to order cables, ordered in the busiest period of the year from such a small company, and yet they arrived in less than a month. Genuinely impressed.



This says it all. It was a personal matter for me to have all BF sales on the road ASAP. I took a lot of time and work, but I honestly wanted my customers to enjoy their orders before holiday.


----------



## CaptainFantastic

Matez said:


> Wow! Thanks! Please enjoy!
> 
> P.S. Can I use your post on my FB page please?



On one condition.  Tell me which cable is the Noir Hybrid HPC and which one is the Noir HPC Mk2 for the Sennheisers. They are identical except one has green on the FAW logo next to the Furutech adapter. (That's why they are not connected to the headphones in the picture... want to put them on the right set).

Thanks again!


----------



## remilio

Matez said:


> You should have a reply from me by now and thanks!



Yes, I got your answer, thanks! I hope for the best


----------



## Ilomaenkimi

I upgraded my Copper series HPC mk2 to NOIR HPC mk2 and i'm still gasping my breath! 
Difference is huge.
NOIR makes my Stellias to sing. Overall sound and musicality is just totally in a another level.

Very happy with the product!


----------



## Kevwheez

Good day, Matez - I have sent you a PM on both this site as well as on your Facebook page a few weeks ago; could you let me know if you have seen them by chance? Thanks in advance!

Cheers,
Kev


----------



## KuroKitsu

@Matez first time customer here, I placed an order (#005044) on Dec 15th for the Hybrid Series IEM cable. Any idea what lead times are? Status is still sitting on payment accepted.


----------



## Pinkfloyd0

@ Matez, 

I also placed an order at 31-10-2019 with number 004874.

When can I expect my delivery?

Kind greetings


----------



## Lasollor

The Noir Hybrid HPC cable for my ZMF Verite was delivered to me on the first morning of 2020. Great timing!

The cable is surprisingly light, and oozes quality. I couldn’t spend enough time listening with the new cable attached so I can’t say anything about how it sounds yet, but I’m already satisfied. Thanks @Matez !


----------



## Wes S (Jan 4, 2020)

Lasollor said:


> The Noir Hybrid HPC cable for my ZMF Verite was delivered to me on the first morning of 2020. Great timing!
> 
> The cable is surprisingly light, and oozes quality. I couldn’t spend enough time listening with the new cable attached so I can’t say anything about how it sounds yet, but I’m already satisfied. Thanks @Matez !


Wow!  That is a heck of a setup!


----------



## Matez

CaptainFantastic said:


> green on the FAW logo next to the Furutech adapter.



Thanks and the green logo indicates hybrid.



Lasollor said:


> Thanks @Matez !



Fabulous shot (can in FB this and make you famous please  ? ) and thanks! 

@Pinkfloyd0 @KuroKitsu folks, can you please send me mails to matthew@forzaaudioworks.com?


----------



## KuroKitsu

@Matez Already did, thanks for the prompt repsone via email!


----------



## Lasollor

Matez said:


> Fabulous shot (can in FB this and make you famous please  ? ) and thanks!


Please feel free to do so!


----------



## Pinkfloyd0

Pinkfloyd0 said:


> @ Matez,
> 
> I also placed an order at 31-10-2019 with number 004874.
> 
> ...



@ Matez, I send you an email, but did not receive an answer.

Can you let me know, when I can expect my delivery?

Kind greetings


----------



## Matez

Pinkfloyd0 said:


> @ Matez, I send you an email, but did not receive an answer.
> 
> Can you let me know, when I can expect my delivery?
> 
> Kind greetings



Apologies, will get back to you tonight!



Lasollor said:


> Please feel free to do so!



Many thanks!


----------



## Chris Kaoss

Santa was a bit late these days. 
Thanks a thousand times to @Matez for another amazing build.
Really appreciate your work with every wave hit me, ears and eyes. 
The cables are light and flexible as usual. 

  
  
  
 

All the best to you and your company, mate.
You've satisfied me and my wants again.


----------



## smithynz

I just picked up a second-hand Noir Hybrid HPC cable (with XLR to 6.3mm adapter) for my HD800S - and I'm happy with it.  Build quality is very nice, and it's much lighter than I anticipated.  Using the cable with the adapter into my Schiit Asgard 2 (single-ended), I can't say that there's much difference in sound compared with the stock SE cable... but I wasn't really expecting anything in that department.  If anything, I'd say the stock cable is a bit warmer-sounding.  But we're talking about a difference so small it may just be in my head.


----------



## Kevwheez

I have attempted to reach out to Matez in various ways over the past month or so and have yet to receive a reply. As much as his company's cables DO indeed seem very high quality and look fantastic; and a new/upgraded headphone cable is one of the last mods my "mid-fi" setup needs, I may have to place this on a back burner for a while and wait for him to respond instead.

His Black Friday sale (which, I sadly just missed out on seeing) this coming year may be a better time both for his schedule and price-wise.


----------



## CaptainFantastic

@Kevwheez 

All I can say is that own 5 FAW cables and all my communication with Matt (regarding optimal connectors, adapters, etc.) before and after the orders in 2018 and 2019 has been smooth. This was also the case with the very first order, so it is not like I got special treatment as a return customer.

The longest wait for a response was some 3-4 days when he was at an audio show. Are you sure you are using this e-mail address: 
*matthew@forzaaudioworks.com ?*


----------



## Kevwheez

CaptainFantastic,

I completely agree; yeah, I used that address from the previous page when a couple other folks had said they hadn't heard from him about their orders (I assume he has been crazy busy due to the Holiday sale, etc.) As I said, I also sent him PMs via this site as well as on his Facebook site - no dice thus far; odd.

They do seem like REALLY nice cables and pretty well priced from the outstanding reviews I've seen.


----------



## alota

Kevwheez said:


> CaptainFantastic,
> 
> I completely agree; yeah, I used that address from the previous page when a couple other folks had said they hadn't heard from him about their orders (I assume he has been crazy busy due to the Holiday sale, etc.) As I said, I also sent him PMs via this site as well as on his Facebook site - no dice thus far; odd.
> 
> They do seem like REALLY nice cables and pretty well priced from the outstanding reviews I've seen.


i sent a mail to matthew and i have ordered my cable 13th of december and received today. this is my 3 order. it is true that he responds strictly necessary but, every time, i had no problems


----------



## CaptainFantastic

Yes, many of us need a break after the Christmas break.  If I were you I would do this, just because 11 months is a LONG time to wait to replace a boring cable with a very nice one (aesthetically, ergonomically, build quality, sound). It sounds like you can't just place the order on the website because you have questions before? Like you want to customize something? There is a comment field in the order process, but yes, I too had to discuss a couple of things by e-mail first. So I would do this:

Send another e-mail just in case with clear questions. Get your answer and order a cable (personally I like the Claire and Noir - Hybrid for my warmer headphones and Mk2 for the more neutral; the Claire is so much more interesting than the Copper Series, worth the extra money). Get the cable, see how you like it and then order more at the end of the year if you catch the sale.


----------



## Kevwheez

alota said:


> i sent a mail to matthew and i have ordered my cable 13th of december and received today. this is my 3 order. it is true that he responds strictly necessary but, every time, i had no problems



Well, given your and CaptainFantastic's experience, Matthew DOES in fact seem to reply to some (most?) folks quickly; it just hasn't been my experience yet. I will wait and see what/when I hear from him - unless you would like to be my "go-between"? 

Cheers,
Kev


----------



## Kevwheez

CaptainFantastic said:


> Yes, many of us need a break after the Christmas break.  If I were you I would do this, just because 11 months is a LONG time to wait to replace a boring cable with a very nice one (aesthetically, ergonomically, build quality, sound). It sounds like you can't just place the order on the website because you have questions before? Like you want to customize something? There is a comment field in the order process, but yes, I too had to discuss a couple of things by e-mail first. So I would do this:
> 
> Send another e-mail just in case with clear questions. Get your answer and order a cable (personally I like the Claire and Noir - Hybrid for my warmer headphones and Mk2 for the more neutral; the Claire is so much more interesting than the Copper Series, worth the extra money). Get the cable, see how you like it and then order more at the end of the year if you catch the sale.



Agree on all points, Captain; I was indeed quite taken with his Noir HPC Mk2 cable - gorgeous! And yes, I had originally wondered if he might have had a similar sale nearer the Xmas holiday like his Black Friday one (as it would save me quite a bit!), but I will continue to check in with him - even having difficulty getting a hold of him, his cables seem like some of the very best out there, and the reviews are basically flawless!

I appreciate your helpful advice!

Cheers,
Kev


----------



## alota

Kevwheez said:


> Well, given your and CaptainFantastic's experience, Matthew DOES in fact seem to reply to some (most?) folks quickly; it just hasn't been my experience yet. I will wait and see what/when I hear from him - unless you would like to be my "go-between"?
> 
> Cheers,
> Kev


Send a mail every day


----------



## Kevwheez

alota said:


> Send a mail every day



Tempting, but I don't want to be too much of a bother. I am not in a crazy hurry, so will continue to hope he might see these posts and get in touch. I will definitely try again in a few days.

-Kev


----------



## remilio (Jan 8, 2020)

Kevwheez said:


> I have attempted to reach out to Matez in various ways over the past month or so and have yet to receive a reply. As much as his company's cables DO indeed seem very high quality and look fantastic; and a new/upgraded headphone cable is one of the last mods my "mid-fi" setup needs, I may have to place this on a back burner for a while and wait for him to respond instead.



Gosh, that's a LONG period of time! I have my cable ordered at 12th of Decemmer and he told me the last Friday that it's ready and should be sent the same day but no change of status of order and still no confirmation e-mail with some tracking information despite my 2 emails asking that.

I don't have a reason to have doubts about product quality but the service is not what I expect from premium priced brand, I'm sorry.


----------



## Chris Kaoss

I know you.
But tbh, his pricing isn't "premium" at all.

Look at some other brands you've to spend much as twice the price. 
It's a little company with what? One employee? Don't know exactly.

So for that, he did all very well, imo.


----------



## Kevwheez

Chris Kaoss said:


> I know you.
> But tbh, his pricing isn't "premium" at all.
> 
> Look at some other brands you've to spend much as twice the price.
> ...



I kind of agree with this; one of the reasons I was drawn to the FAW cables is that they ARE quite reasonably priced for what they seemingly offer compared to other companies stuff I've seen. One of the reasons I will continue to bide my time and hope to hook up with Matthew soon (and yeah, given it seems he's nearly a "one-man shop", a delay of some kind isn't all that upsetting to me)


----------



## alota




----------



## Matez

Kevwheez said:


> I kind of agree with this; one of the reasons I was drawn to the FAW cables is that they ARE quite reasonably priced for what they seemingly offer compared to other companies stuff I've seen. One of the reasons I will continue to bide my time and hope to hook up with Matthew soon (and yeah, given it seems he's nearly a "one-man shop", a delay of some kind isn't all that upsetting to me)



Kev, can you resend me the email - I will for sure answer it today and deal with your case personally. Sometimes indeed there may be some delays with answering, but nothing more than few days tops. Anyway these things sometimes happen in almost all one-man companies (actually three man in our case  ), since sometimes there are like million of things to do at once. Sorry for that in advance!


----------



## Kevwheez

Matez said:


> Kev, can you resend me the email - I will for sure answer it today and deal with your case personally. Sometimes indeed there may be some delays with answering, but nothing more than few days tops. Anyway these things sometimes happen in almost all one-man companies (actually three man in our case  ), since sometimes there are like million of things to do at once. Sorry for that in advance!



Excellent, Matez - I will indeed; many thanks!

Cheers,
Kev


----------



## jb122

Has anyone tried a Forza Audioworks cable and also a Norne / Toxic Cables / Lavricables cable and can compare their sound quality? Any comparison between the sound quality of these cables would be really helpful. I've been considering buying a Forza Audioworks cable and trying to choose between these options. And does Forza Audioworks make pure silver cables (with no copper)?


----------



## Chris Kaoss

Hi, there are no FAW pure silver cables available.
The best synergy to be chosen is the hybrid series of Claire or Noir, imo.
But it depends on the headphone, your listening and mostly aesthetic preferences.


----------



## imas69

The only silver cable I own is https://www.cosmic-cables.co.uk/product-page/mercury-pure-silver, it is very well made and the sq is amazing in terms of both depth and detail, I think they also do an iem version, I don't
think Forza do a pure silver and although I have the Draug 3 from Norne it's difficult to compare as it's cu and to my ears the Silver sounds quote a bit cleaner.


----------



## alota

@Matez Hello Matthew, please check your mail from aldocavacece@sapo.pt thank you


----------



## Matez

Kevwheez said:


> Tempting, but I don't want to be too much of a bother



By all means bother me. My daily mail intake can be crazy at times (...and lately it really is), but it's all good.


----------



## Matez

Chris Kaoss said:


> I know you.
> But tbh, his pricing isn't "premium" at all.



Of course reasonable prices don't justify at times mail replies on the slower side, but that's how I see it too. 



Chris Kaoss said:


> It's a little company with what? One employee? Don't know exactly.



There's three of us. If I were alone, most likely any reply from me would be impossible, and it's top priority for me to contact with all my customers directly.  



Chris Kaoss said:


> So for that, he did all very well, imo.



Thanks!


----------



## Matez

@alota @remilio @Kevwheez All you folks should have mails from me by now. If I missed any of you, please send another one, thanks!


----------



## Kevwheez

Matez said:


> @alota @remilio @Kevwheez All you folks should have mails from me by now. If I missed any of you, please send another one, thanks!



Yep; I sent one more question (maybe two) after your reply to me via Gmail last week; take a look and let me know your thoughts from that email - many thanks!

Cheers,
Kevin


----------



## iFi audio

Matez said:


> By all means bother me



Don't you worry, we will soon!


----------



## jb122

Does Forza make XLR interconnect cables too?


----------



## Chris Kaoss

Hi jb.
@Matez  will be glad to make cables whatever you ask, and pay, for. 

Just drop an e-mail to him with your thoughts.


----------



## Matez

iFi audio said:


> Don't you worry, we will soon!



Munich and all that jazz 



jb122 said:


> Does Forza make XLR interconnect cables too?



Yup!


----------



## remilio

Got my Noir HPC MK2 for Audio-Technica ADX5000 yesterday. There were some delays in e-mail interaction, but eventually all went well and the end result is glorious! Definitely an improvement over crappy stock cable both in terms of sound quality and especially ergonomics, very lightweight and flexible! I didn't find the splitter heavy either, it may feel like that only because the cable itself is featherweight.  Thanks, Matt!


----------



## Chris Kaoss

Looks like a great pairing. 

Have fun with.


----------



## Kevwheez

Chris Kaoss said:


> Looks like a great pairing.
> 
> Have fun with.



Indeed; it looks REALLY sweet - enjoy!!


----------



## Matez

remilio said:


> Got my Noir HPC MK2 for Audio-Technica ADX5000 yesterday. There were some delays in e-mail interaction, but eventually all went well and the end result is glorious! Definitely an improvement over crappy stock cable both in terms of sound quality and especially ergonomics, very lightweight and flexible! I didn't find the splitter heavy either, it may feel like that only because the cable itself is featherweight.  Thanks, Matt!



Thanks and enjoy! If I may ask, can your shot be used at my FB page? And what is that Viva machine you have in there?


----------



## remilio

Matez said:


> Thanks and enjoy! If I may ask, can your shot be used at my FB page? And what is that Viva machine you have in there?



Of course, use it as you like! As for the Viva, this is pre production unit of Numerico dac/cd player


----------



## Kevwheez

And FYI, Matez... "you have mail" (a Gmail that is - from me!) 

-Kev


----------



## Scutey

Guys, has anyone tried, or have both the Noir HPC Mk2 and Noir Hybrid HPC?. I'm after a new cable for my Beyer T1.2, it will be driven by a Schiit Jotunheim and a Feliks Audio Elise tube amp, I'm guessing that the Noir HPC will sound better with the Jot and the Hybrid HPC with the Elise, problem is I can only afford one, so my question is (surprise!), which of the two would sound best with both amps?.


----------



## Halam (Jan 21, 2020)

Hi guys, I would like to share some pictures and my impressions about Noir Hybrid HPC and Claire HPC Mk2 cables. In addition to excellent build quality, I immediately noticed improvement in clarity, resolution, stage, positioning over stock cables, but the most noticeable improvement I could notice is the clarity on higher frequencies with Noir Hybrid HPC and added body in the sound with  Claire HPC Mk2 (off course in comparison to my stock headphones copper cables). Thank you, Matt, for good cables))


----------



## Matez

Halam said:


> Thank you, Matt,



You're welcome, enjoy!



Scutey said:


> Guys, has anyone tried, or have both the Noir HPC Mk2 and Noir Hybrid HPC?. I'm after a new cable for my Beyer T1.2, it will be driven by a Schiit Jotunheim and a Feliks Audio Elise tube amp, I'm guessing that the Noir HPC will sound better with the Jot and the Hybrid HPC with the Elise, problem is I can only afford one, so my question is (surprise!), which of the two would sound best with both amps?.



That's just one man's opinion, but I think that Hybrid HPC is more universal.



remilio said:


> Of course, use it as you like! As for the Viva, this is pre production unit of Numerico dac/cd player



Much appreciated!


----------



## melons

Matez said:


> enjoy!!



Hi Matt
Have you any updates on your experimentation with new cable constructs for us?, it's been a few months since your last teased us with a post mentioning a possible new product launch


----------



## kingy

Hey man, check your email regarding the bad connector, please.


----------



## Matez

melons said:


> Have you any updates on your experimentation with new cable constructs for us?, it's been a few months since your last teased us with a post mentioning a possible new product launch



I've been following something *very* special since November. On paper it's very promising and unlike any other headphone cable out there, but I need to get it in my hands first. If it is "something", then I'll share more nfo.



kingy said:


> Hey man, check your email regarding the bad connector, please.



Will do!


----------



## Luisonic

As promised, wanted to share my experience with FAW and my new combo...
A pleasure and 0 hassles to deal with Matt and Co., got the cable in a short time.

The FAW Hybrid is giving me an improved soundstage, amazing clarity and all around quality of sound in my Denon AH D9200s.
It is beautiful, soft and easy to manage, even though it also feels strong and extremely well made.

I will continue to be a customer, and definitely advice people who are "thinking about it" to just get the cable, and enjoy the jump in quality!


----------



## alota

Luisonic said:


> As promised, wanted to share my experience with FAW and my new combo...
> A pleasure and 0 hassles to deal with Matt and Co., got the cable in a short time.
> 
> The FAW Hybrid is giving me an improved soundstage, amazing clarity and all around quality of sound in my Denon AH D9200s.
> ...


i saw you have an oppo pm-3 . i had one with FAW copper 20 AWG. Bellissima per il prezzo


----------



## Matez

alota said:


> Bellissima per il prezzo



Thanks!



Luisonic said:


> As promised, wanted to share my experience with FAW and my new combo...
> A pleasure and 0 hassles to deal with Matt and Co., got the cable in a short time.
> 
> The FAW Hybrid is giving me an improved soundstage, amazing clarity and all around quality of sound in my Denon AH D9200s.
> ...



Very cool, many thanks and please enjoy! Can I please use your post on my FB page? Stories like yours have to be told out there!


----------



## alota (Jan 31, 2020)

wrong post sorry


----------



## alota

Matez said:


> Thanks!



i wait for for the patient's state of health


----------



## alex.r0mashko

Matez, do you have shipping in Russia? I need two cables and yours looks perfect for me


----------



## Matez

alex.r0mashko said:


> Matez, do you have shipping in Russia? I need two cables and yours looks perfect for me



Sure


----------



## Chris Kaoss (Jan 31, 2020)

Pioneer Monitor 5 has arrived today.
Now i'm in the need of a great build from FAW. 

Love the cables for my Era-1 and PM-3 by miles.

Have to collect new funds to make an order soon.

Geat work so far, Matt. It seems i can't life w/o your work anymore. 

Edit.
Monitor 5 uses "*+ on tip*" and "*- on ring*" on both channels. (stereo 3.5mm)
Sleeve isn't connected on the cups.
A little bit weird, but oem cable of the T1 works flawless.


----------



## Luisonic

Matez said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Very cool, many thanks and please enjoy! Can I please use your post on my FB page? Stories like yours have to be told out there!



No problem man, gladly!


----------



## sicksugar

Hi everyone,

I am looking for a cable for my Audeze LCD-XC running from a Chord Hugo 2.
The setup is quite analytical, the trebles are a bit harsh at times, the mids are a little restrained. I’m looking for a replacement cable to improve the sound, and Forza make cables that look great, reasonably priced and apparently very high quality judging from this thread.

would love to know if anyone has experience with LCD-XC and which cable would bring out the best of it. According to moon audio silver cables can make it to harsh and bright, and I’ve read a couple of similar comments about Forza Noir hybrid with the LCD-XC.
So I’m currently leaning towards the Noir HPC mk2.

Thanks for any recommendations or help!


----------



## Chris Kaoss (Feb 3, 2020)

If you want to reduce the harsh sound, Noir MK2 is the way to go.
Got the Noir Hybrid and it sounds like both end are a tiny bit boosted. 

All in all, the noir cables are incredible light and flexible like no other i've seen so far.


----------



## kingy (Feb 3, 2020)

Check your email, Mateusz! And I would like to have confirmation of your address and further actions.


----------



## canister

Hello Matez, I am considering ordering a Noir cable for my Ether Flow. May I ask what is the estimated delivery time? Thanks.


----------



## Matez

Chris Kaoss said:


> It seems i can't life w/o your work anymore.



I'll take this as a compliment!


----------



## Matez

canister said:


> May I ask what is the estimated delivery time? Thanks.



If we have all parts here at our workshop, making a finished product takes about 4 working days. From there there's the usual shipping time, which varies from one place to another. But realistically I'd say that two weeks or so. You can mail me with your address and I might have something more firm for you.


----------



## Chris Kaoss

Matez said:


> I'll take this as a compliment!


Absolutely.


----------



## canister

Matez said:


> If we have all parts here at our workshop, making a finished product takes about 4 working days. From there there's the usual shipping time, which varies from one place to another. But realistically I'd say that two weeks or so. You can mail me with your address and I might have something more firm for you.


Thank you for your reply. I have already placed my order.


----------



## Matez

Chris Kaoss said:


> Absolutely.







canister said:


> Thank you for your reply. I have already placed my order.



Thank you as well!


----------



## Ilomaenkimi (Feb 10, 2020)

@Matez I placed my order 25.1. Not shipped yet. And still no answer to my last email to you.


----------



## kumar402

A musical Cable indeed


----------



## Ilomaenkimi (Feb 10, 2020)

..................nothing.


----------



## Matez

kumar402 said:


> A musical Cable indeed



Great shot! Can I use that on my FB please?



Ilomaenkimi said:


> @Matez I placed my order 25.1. Not shipped yet. And still no answer to my last email to you.



Sorry, I'll get back to you asap.


----------



## kumar402

Matez said:


> Great shot! Can I use that on my FB please?



Yes, sure you can.
Thanks for the cable


----------



## Matez

kumar402 said:


> Yes, sure you can.
> Thanks for the cable



Thanks! Just posted! Let me say this again though: great shot!


----------



## Ilomaenkimi

Noir HPC Mk2 XLR arrived yesterday. Difference compared Focal's own XLR cable is just huge.
If you listen Stellias with Focal's own cable you will miss a lot of what Stellias can offer.
I just love how this cable sounds!
And it's soft and flexible too. Nice in use.


----------



## Matez

Ilomaenkimi said:


> Noir HPC Mk2 XLR arrived yesterday. Difference compared Focal's own XLR cable is just huge.
> If you listen Stellias with Focal's own cable you will miss a lot of what Stellias can offer.
> I just love how this cable sounds!
> And it's soft and flexible too. Nice in use.



Thanks. As a manufacturer I shouldn't praise my work, but Noir cables should make a substantial difference even with headphones below Stella's price point. With Noir's flexibility and overall compliance I won't argue though  I wanted to manufacture cables I would enjoy as a customer, so thanks again for appreciating the effort!


----------



## Propagandist

Well, if you won't praise your work, I will!

Just wanted to chime in here with an update for my Forza cable after a couple months of use.  It's still just as good as the day I bought it.  I've been pretty frequently plugging/unplugging between a couple different amps, and the Furutech connector on the end seems super sturdy.  I'm also appreciating more and more that the cable is so flexible - I can easily tuck extra length underneath my amp to keep it out of the way.  

My biggest struggle is keeping my cats uninterested in it.


----------



## AltoBajo

I'd been struggling with a pair of Campfire Polaris 2. Too much bass,and to be honest,not what I'd hoped for.200 hours burn-in settled the bass,but still not that exciting.Throw in a Forza Hybrid cable,things finally livened up a lot! Tighter bass,extended highs,and an insane soundstage.
There are burn-in and cable people on both sides of the fence,I'm most definitely a believer! Bravo Matt!


----------



## robi20064

Matt,

Are you taking custom orders for short length (10-20cm) adapter cables like 4 pin XLR femalre to 6.3 jack? I have a couple of your cables and would prefer to have adapters from the same material / quality.


----------



## Chris Kaoss




----------



## Matez

Propagandist said:


> My biggest struggle is keeping my cats uninterested in it.



You can tell me what yo do to have yours away. My pet forced me to leave all cables either hidden or outside the flat.


----------



## Matez

Chris Kaoss said:


>



Can I politely ask which one you fancy more? Or is it too much to ask  ?

I mean, that smiley you put in there might mean anything


----------



## Chris Kaoss

Haha.
The less stiffer one.  
Wished a had a >50ohm adapter to force the V30 to high gain mode for.
So i've to stay in aux, which is a bit weaker in terms of volume output and sound quality.

I do prefer your cables over every oem cable i own. Wether it's for my Era-1 or the PM-3.

Looking at future purchases for the Monitor 5 bc i'm convienced all the way. 
Oh, and i need an extention for the noir hybrid of the Era. ^^

So much to go for and so much days left at the end of the money.


----------



## robi20064

I take it as a yes  May I ask what was the cost of that one on the picture?


----------



## Chris Kaoss (Feb 18, 2020)

robi20064 said:


> I take it as a yes  May I ask what was the cost of that one on the picture?


Because of the Noir Hybrid and the shortest length to pay, it take 114 €, i think.
In relation to the price/ meter, it was the most expensive one i've bought from FAW. ^^


----------



## webmi

Black Beauty Snakes


----------



## Matez

webmi said:


> Black Beauty Snakes



Uh oh that's fancy! Can I FB this please? @iFi audio have you seen this?!?



Chris Kaoss said:


> In relation to the price/ meter, it was the most expensive one i've bought from FAW. ^^



Hopefully it was worth it!



Chris Kaoss said:


> I do prefer your cables over every oem cable i own. Wether it's for my Era-1 or the PM-3.



Although my prices aren't crazy, versus OEM cables they should be substantially better, especially with Noir.


----------



## Fegefeuer

Ha, I'm using the same cable for the Arya. Beautiful and Anfassqualitäten are over the top.


----------



## Chris Kaoss

Matez said:


> Although my prices aren't crazy, versus OEM cables they should be substantially better, especially with Noir.


No doubt. 
Look and feel are "toppest" notch.


----------



## webmi (Feb 20, 2020)

@Matez, i would be happy to be a pic on your fb again 

@Fegefeuer, "Anfassqualitäten"


----------



## Chris Kaoss

webmi said:


> @Fegefeuer, "Anfassqualitäten"


He has "sich verraten".


----------



## Matez

Fegefeuer said:


> Anfassqualitäten



Even though I had to Google Translate this, thank you 



webmi said:


> @Matez, i would be happy to be a pic on your fb again



And you shall be in about 10 minutes or so!


----------



## Luke-

Hi Matt,

couldI I please have a update on my order#005132 I have sent 3 messages via your website but no response.

thank you


----------



## sicksugar

Hi Matt,

I would also love an update on my order #005139. I also sent an email and got no reply so far.

Thanks.


----------



## Matez

@Luke- @sicksugar 

Guys, can you please drop me a mail to matthew@forzaaudioworks.com please? I'll get back to both of you ASAP!


----------



## Luke-

Hi Matt,
you have already contacted me yesterday thank you


----------



## canister

canister said:


> Thank you for your reply. I have already placed my order.


Hi Matt, I emailed you regarding the status of my order #5134. Can you please check your email? Thanks!


----------



## canister

canister said:


> Hi Matt, I emailed you regarding the status of my order #5134. Can you please check your email? Thanks!


Received your reply. Thanks Matt.


----------



## Benno1988

Any benefit to having it sleeved? Or not?

There is braided like the base model, clear covering.

Then the Noir is sleeved over.

Then other mobs sleeve then braid.

Is it mostly aesthetic and feel?


----------



## Luke-

Hi
I have just received the Noir hybrid HPC 
And I’m not to impressed I have the Meze empyrean and Hugo 2.
I suppose my question is do these cables need burn in ?
It’s sounds congested mid bass is slightly lacking and sub bass.
my previous cable is Hybrid series HPC the entry level cable and it sounds better to me
I am disappointed because the cables are none returnable.
I hope it needs burning in but I am sceptical.


----------



## Luke- (Mar 9, 2020)

Matts been in touch to explain It will need some time to settle down.


----------



## Luisonic

About time and burn in...

Oh joy!
I just got my cable back from repair (I managed to break the 2.5 pin...) and since mine is already burned, I put it on,
and immediately feel the miles and miles difference!






Thanks so much Matt and Forza guys!

P.S. Matt is still refusing to answer my emails about paying for the repair....


----------



## Simple Man

Luisonic said:


> About time and burn in...
> 
> Oh joy!
> I just got my cable back from repair (I managed to break the 2.5 pin...) and since mine is already burned, I put it on,
> and immediately feel the miles and miles difference!



looks like a great set, great looking wire!!


----------



## Ilomaenkimi

Luke- said:


> Hi
> I have just received the Noir hybrid HPC
> And I’m not to impressed I have the Meze empyrean and Hugo 2.
> I suppose my question is do these cables need burn in ?
> ...


It's always matter of entire set up with these. Better is not "better" always. Compatibilty is what counts. And personal preferences.
With my set up Noir Hybrid HPC is clearly better than Copper series HPC mk2 tough.


----------



## darmccombs (Mar 12, 2020)

This is a terrific thread pointing out the good and bad points about getting a Forza cable.  It looks like Matthew makes some great cables, but the customers have to have a lot of patience since its a small (3 person) shop.  This thread has been great about highlighting the trade-offs.   I have a friend that makes custom hifi gear so I understand the challenges in wanting to make all the equipment, and take the time to answer emails correctly.  It's hard to let anything go to the other employees.

I emailed Matthew 3 days ago asking for guidance about which cable I should get for my set up.  I didn't get a reply yet.  Going into this, I didn't expect a 24 hour turn around, like with most online businesses, but I figured a 2 day turn around would be reasonable.  At 3+ days, I am beginning to wonder.  While I'd like a new headphone cable, I don't want the process to drag on for the next month.  I have a lot of other stuff going on.  I think I will look elsewhere for a cable. 

But, kudos to those that had the patience and time to get a great cable.  And thanks to those that posted their experiences with Forza, good bad, and mixed. While it may sounds like I'm knocking Forza, I'm not (ok just a tiny bit). I think its great that Forza takes the time to make great cables.  I just choose not to invest the time to go through the process.  I know, first world problem.  LOL

And yes, I did check my SPAM folder...


----------



## CaptainFantastic

@darmccombs I made my FAW purchases on three different dates in the past two years. My patience was not tested in the least. My last order, for four cables, was done in record time and received before Christmas in a busy period. So I am just saying, it's often wrong to generalize one's own experience. Personally, I would advise just sending a second e-mail. But I can also understand that for an American used to 24/7 service this is quite different.


----------



## darmccombs

CaptainFantastic said:


> @darmccombs I made my FAW purchases on three different dates in the past two years. My patience was not tested in the least. My last order, for four cables, was done in record time and received before Christmas in a busy period. So I am just saying, it's often wrong to generalize one's own experience. Personally, I would advise just sending a second e-mail. But I can also understand that for an American used to 24/7 service this is quite different.


I don't think I generalized my own experience.  I clearly acknowledged that others have have good experiences, and some mixed.  And, I think I laid out that I didn't expect 24/7 service.  You suggested hat I wait and send off a 2nd email just to get a response to my first one.  I think you are making my point...

While some have the time and patience to chase things down, I choose not to.  And I think its great that others have more patience and time.  It sounds like they will be rewarded with a terrific cable at a fair price.


----------



## Jon773

I have had a number of FAW cables for iems and for my HE1000V2. Just upgraded to the HE1000SE so needed to order a new cable. About 2hrs later I ordered a cable for my sons Focal Elegia’s.

I know Mateus will do a fantastic job for me and I am really not in a rush. Heck the lead time on my new DAC is 6 weeks...

A few years back I sold a FAW cable as I upgraded and the person who bought it asked me to contact him first if I ever sold another one.


----------



## Ichos

New member to the family!



Focal Clear with 2.5mm end.
I now have all my cables with 2.5mm end and I use the Drop XLR adapter for the big amps.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

darmccombs said:


> I don't think I generalized my own experience.  I clearly acknowledged that others have have good experiences, and some mixed.  And, I think I laid out that I didn't expect 24/7 service.  You suggested hat I wait and send off a 2nd email just to get a response to my first one.  I think you are making my point...
> 
> While some have the time and patience to chase things down, I choose not to.  And I think its great that others have more patience and time.  It sounds like they will be rewarded with a terrific cable at a fair price.



I was in the camp of people who had to wait through long delays, broken promises, and lack of communication. I feel the cable I got is overpriced and I will not buy from that shop again. The cable is fine, just not worth the price or delays or the other annoyances that came with it.


----------



## Chris Kaoss

gimmeheadroom said:


> I was in the camp of people who had to wait through long delays, broken promises, and lack of communication. I feel the cable I got is overpriced and I will not buy from that shop again. The cable is fine, just not worth the price or delays or the other annoyances that came with it.


What are you recommendations? 
If you don't want to leave a comment in this thread, shot me a pm, pls.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Chris Kaoss said:


> What are you recommendations?
> If you don't want to leave a comment in this thread, shot me a pm, pls.



PM sent


----------



## Ichos

My experience is just the opposite.
This is my fifth FAW I think (I have lost count) and waiting time as delivery were good.
Communication is a little bit on the long time but Matt always responds and issues get resolved.
Keep in mind that this are hand made build to order cables by a handful of people so we must be a little patient.
I remember that the waiting time for the late now owner of toxic cables was more than six months.


----------



## UntilThen

I'm still very pleased with my FAW cables after a few years. Had very good experience with Matt and I waited only 3 weeks for the cables to get to me. I use the black Noir HPC Mk2 cable for my HD800 and the Claire Hybrid HPC for my ZMF Verite LTD.


----------



## gimmeheadroom (Mar 17, 2020)

Ichos said:


> My experience is just the opposite.
> This is my fifth FAW I think (I have lost count) and waiting time as delivery were good.
> Communication is a little bit on the long time but Matt always responds and issues get resolved.
> Keep in mind that this are hand made build to order cables by a handful of people so we must be a little patient.
> I remember that the waiting time for the late now owner of toxic cables was more than six months.



Yeah you know? That really doesn't matter. At all.

The question is not whether sometimes or even most of the time things turn out ok. It's when they don't turn out ok and how they handle it that matters.

All the fanbois in the world are not enough to deflect one legimitate issue that was mishandled. When a single customer goes away unhappy that is a FAIL. Sure, sometimes the customer is unreasonable. In this thread there are a lot of posts by unhappy people. Along with my experience, I conclude there is a problem.

A lot of years in tech support taught me for every guy who complains there is a magnitude more of other unhappy customers you never hear back from. It's good business not to screw up. It's even better business to make sure you fix your screwups so that nobody goes away mad.


----------



## Chris Kaoss

gimmeheadroom said:


> Yeah you know? That really doesn't matter. At all.
> 
> The question is not whether sometimes or even most of the time things turn out ok. It's when they don't turn out ok and how they handle it that matters.
> 
> ...


From a objective point i'm with you.
It'll never happen that an unsatisfied customer will come back.

But from a subjective point, i don't like the JIT-mentality when it comes to personel satisfaction.
Good things are worth to be patient for, imo.

Sure, it's sad to not get a response in reasonable time, but one has to keep in mind with what company someone's dealing.
I, for me, rather could be patient by knowlegde to deal with a very small company.

But hey, that's me. It doesn't reflect the holy crowd. ^^


----------



## Ichos

I can't argue as I am not aware of everyone's story.
Just my experience.
Five cables and adapters delivered on time and perfect condition.
And sure I am not a fan boy.
As for people complaining on a forum my opinion is the other way.
Usually only people with complains start arguing their problem on a public forum.
There are way lot more happy customers who don't even bother to express how happy they are.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Chris Kaoss said:


> From a objective point i'm with you.
> It'll never happen that an unsatisfied customer will come back.
> 
> But from a subjective point, i don't like the JIT-mentality when it comes to personel satisfaction.
> ...



Sure, but the complaints are not only or even mostly about long waiting times. They're about lack of communication, broken promises, etc.


----------



## darmccombs

gimmeheadroom said:


> I was in the camp of people who had to wait through long delays, broken promises, and lack of communication. I feel the cable I got is overpriced and I will not buy from that shop again. The cable is fine, just not worth the price or delays or the other annoyances that came with it.


Well, I think its good that people report thier experiences, good and bad, so other folks have a good feel of what to expect.  Obviously there are a lot of happy customers, and some folks that didn't have a great experience.  Potential buyers end up being able to make an informed decision.

It's 8 days with no reply for me, so I'm looking at other options now.  There is a lot going on in the world right now, so I'm certainly not upset.  Fortunately I am happy with the sound of my setup.  Improving the sound a bit would just be icing on the cake.  I hope Matt and his family are well, and that he's just busy with cable-making.


----------



## Ichos

In a last communication with Matt , he told me that packages are at post but they not shipping anything abroad.


----------



## Lay. (Mar 18, 2020)

I have only experience from 2 different custom cable maker. The other one has a bit cheaper cables and faster response times but my next cable will be FAW cable. The quality is just next level.

Matt might be too busy with the work and has slow response times but once he responded, the conversation was great and one of the most personal I have had as a customer.

As an entrepreneur and a father of a young child he has my full respect on what he is doing.


----------



## Ichos

I agree.
Communication with Matt (and Trevor from USA) is always a joy.
Very personal.


----------



## Matez (Mar 18, 2020)

Luisonic said:


> Thanks so much Matt and Forza guys!



Sure, my pleasure! Can I use your photo on my FB page?



Ilomaenkimi said:


> Better is not "better" always.



Agreed, at least that's what I thought until recently. But I've been working on something that actually can always improve SQ in a big way. Of course assuming that one colouration in a setup doesn't have to be covered by another in a cable, that's a different story.

Can't say what this special project is just yet, but I'm getting there one small step at a time....



Ichos said:


> There are way lot more happy customers who don't even bother to express how happy they are.



So very true. I've been getting a lot of good feedback via mail only and it's been like that ever since I started. Nonetheless, every voice counts to me, both good or bad.



Ichos said:


> I agree.
> 
> Communication with Matt (and Trevor from USA) is always a joy.
> 
> Very personal.



Thanks. Goods I've been doing are made to order, hence personal, which is fitting to act accordingly 



Lay. said:


> The quality is just next level.



Thank you!



Ichos said:


> In a last communication with Matt , he told me that packages are at post but they not shipping anything abroad.



Sadly that's the case. Polish Postal service stopped sending packages to and from other countries, which is beyond my control

That's also the reason why I turned off this service at my shop for time being. Couriers operate as usual, though.



Lay. said:


> As an entrepreneur and a father of a young child he has my full respect on what he is doing.


You have my sincere thanks!


----------



## Wes S

Matez said:


> Sure, my pleasure! Can I use your photo on my FB page?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, I am intrigued and can't wait to hear about what you have been working on.


----------



## Matez

darmccombs said:


> This is a terrific thread pointing out the good and bad points about getting a Forza cable. It looks like Matthew makes some great cables, but the customers have to have a lot of patience since its a small (3 person) shop. This thread has been great about highlighting the trade-offs. I have a friend that makes custom hifi gear so I understand the challenges in wanting to make all the equipment, and take the time to answer emails correctly. It's hard to let anything go to the other employees.
> 
> I emailed Matthew 3 days ago asking for guidance about which cable I should get for my set up. I didn't get a reply yet. Going into this, I didn't expect a 24 hour turn around, like with most online businesses, but I figured a 2 day turn around would be reasonable. At 3+ days, I am beginning to wonder. While I'd like a new headphone cable, I don't want the process to drag on for the next month. I have a lot of other stuff going on. I think I will look elsewhere for a cable.
> 
> But, kudos to those that had the patience and time to get a great cable. And thanks to those that posted their experiences with Forza, good bad, and mixed. While it may sounds like I'm knocking Forza, I'm not (ok just a tiny bit). I think its great that Forza takes the time to make great cables. I just choose not to invest the time to go through the process. I know, first world problem. LOL



All good! First of all, many thanks for taking my products into consideration. I'm aware that faster reply times would be beneficial for us all. As an owner of a small workshop, I've been pretty much swamped by orders for several years now. My staff increased, so some measures were taken to address more work and optimize my operation's action. Still, large chunk of the assembly process, final QC, a ton of paper work and replies to all mails are on my shoulders as they have to. That's the reason why at times it takes a bit longer to write back to people who contact me. 

I'm far from making excuses, of course as a customer I like fast replies as well, I fully understand your point of view. That's why I didn't take your post as an attempt to bash me and you have my thanks for expressing your concerns in truly civilized way. All good!


----------



## alota

I summarize my experience with the third cable ordered on FAW. My headphones are an ultrasound edition 5 limited. after so much wandering in the headphones, I decided considering various factors that my definitive dynamic was the ultrasone.I therefore ordered a claire ended with jack furutech. I tried the combination with the music I knew best and I was quite satisfied with the result. the headphones became even more revealing and increased the resolution of the low frequencies without being invasive at the expense of the other frequencies. after a week, however, an mmcx connector breaks. I write to Matt and he promptly tells me to send him the cable for repair and so I did. a day or two later, not very satisfied with the tightness of the mmcx connectors on a normal headphones (different speech for the iem) I ask Matt if the hardwiring of the headphones was possible. Matt replies to send the headphones to see and then he will tell me. He also tells me that the operation generally costs around € 70-80. After some time Matt starts the surgical operation on my cap.This week I finally got back my headphones hardwired. my impressions are confirmed. that is, the headphones that are extremely linear now sound more defined and with greater detail and resolution. obviously they are small increments which, however, make the sound more enjoyable. but the purpose of this post is not to talk about the headset but about FAW. Matt sent my headphones back and he still didn't ask me, for now, anything. It is true that Matt's response times are many times long but, up to now, he has always been a punctual and correct person. this latest experience confirms what has been said. apart from the fact that, to date, no one had treated me so well, not even sellers to whom I had made multiple orders. therefore I feel the need to praise FAW.
So @Matez really thanks for all


----------



## Luisonic

Hi Matez,

Publish away any photos I share...
And to all, please stay safe and enjoy music at home!


----------



## msiklvr

I will add my experience to the positive side of the discussion.

A couple of months ago I contemplated new cables for a Beyerdynamic T5p v2 driven with iBasso dx220 or Chord Mojo.  After having read positive reviews with reasonable wait times, I contacted Forza for recommendations.  After a bit, Matt replied, recommending the Noir Hybrid.  The conversations went very smoothly with Matt answering all my questions quickly.  The cable arrived within the anticipated wait time, well packaged and best of all, a beautiful cable which is a joy to the eye and to the touch.  The cable is soft and does not kink.  No microphonics.

There was a very noticeable difference in sound between the stock cable and the Forza.   Night and day, literally.   I won't pretend to be a reviewer with a detailed comparison.  I can just say this cable pleases me every day.  It is transparent, in use and in sound.  Just exactly what you hope for.  It is not bulky, it has not interaction with your clothes, it brings out the best of the headphones.  A winner in every respect.


----------



## almarti

Hi All, sure this is asked and answered but after spending some time reading I didn't get what I am looking for.
Want to replace my MrSpeakers Ether Flow Open stock cables with new ones, more flexible and better SQ/musicality/soundstage/etc.
To pair with Chord Mojo, 3.5mm jack and to listen to classic and progressive rock, and jazz, but most of them guitar-based
Forza AudioWorks seems to be what I am looking for (sent mail to Matez) but I don't

Hybrid options (Claire 189€ to Noir 249€) is worth over Cooper (Claire 149€ to Noir 194€)
What Noir adds to Claire in both cooper and hybrid
Looking at the price range and without taking in account answers of (1) and (2) the rational selection should be between Claire Hybrid (189€) and Noir HPC (194€) - does this make sense?
Thanks in advance and apologize if repeated


----------



## schreibersandro

My brand new Audeze LCD-X should be arriving tomorrow and I've been on the hunt for a balanced 4.4mm cable to go with my Fiio M11.  Been reading a lot about Forza now but still can't seem to make up my mind if the Noir Hybrid HPC will be the right choice.  Having read lots of feedback comparing the Moon Audio Silver and Black cables, I worry a bit about making the wrong decision.  Moon Audio is too expensive for me and I really do prefer the looks of the Forza cables.  Does anybody have any experience with both the Noir Hybrid HPC and Noir HPC Mk2 on a pair of the LCD-Xs???  I'm leaning towards the Noir Hybrid.


----------



## Chris Kaoss

almarti said:


> Hi All, sure this is asked and answered but after spending some time reading I didn't get what I am looking for.
> Want to replace my MrSpeakers Ether Flow Open stock cables with new ones, more flexible and better SQ/musicality/soundstage/etc.
> To pair with Chord Mojo, 3.5mm jack and to listen to classic and progressive rock, and jazz, but most of them guitar-based
> Forza AudioWorks seems to be what I am looking for (sent mail to Matez) but I don't
> ...



If you can justify the difference for yourself, going with the Noir Hybrid would be the best decision. 
The Noir Hybrid is the most flexible one bc of its kimber braiding style.

Or you could ask @Matez about a Claire Hybrid with the same braiding. 




Claire Hybrid HPC with 3d braiding semi transparent black and Noir Hybrid HPC.


----------



## almarti

Chris Kaoss said:


> If you can justify the difference for yourself, going with the Noir Hybrid would be the best decision.
> The Noir Hybrid is the most flexible one bc of its kimber braiding style.
> 
> Or you could ask @Matez about a Claire Hybrid with the same braiding.
> ...


Thanks for the photo.
Which are the improvements on sound of Noir Hybrid over Claire Hybrid?


----------



## Blanchot

schreibersandro said:


> My brand new Audeze LCD-X should be arriving tomorrow and I've been on the hunt for a balanced 4.4mm cable to go with my Fiio M11.  Been reading a lot about Forza now but still can't seem to make up my mind if the Noir Hybrid HPC will be the right choice.  Having read lots of feedback comparing the Moon Audio Silver and Black cables, I worry a bit about making the wrong decision.  Moon Audio is too expensive for me and I really do prefer the looks of the Forza cables.  Does anybody have any experience with both the Noir Hybrid HPC and Noir HPC Mk2 on a pair of the LCD-Xs???  I'm leaning towards the Noir Hybrid.


If you're gonna pair the Audeze LCD-X directly with the M11, I'm afraid you will be disappointed. Despite what Audeze tells you the LCD-X need an external amp to really shine. I always use them in conjunction with a Mojo when I listen to my M11 or my iPod touch 6.


----------



## schreibersandro

Blanchot said:


> If you're gonna pair the Audeze LCD-X directly with the M11, I'm afraid you will be disappointed. Despite what Audeze tells you the LCD-X need an external amp to really shine. I always use them in conjunction with a Mojo when I listen to my M11 or my iPod touch 6.


well, that's a bummer   I do have a Oppo Ha-1 and Ha-2 but was hoping for a simpler solution.


----------



## schreibersandro

Blanchot said:


> If you're gonna pair the Audeze LCD-X directly with the M11, I'm afraid you will be disappointed. Despite what Audeze tells you the LCD-X need an external amp to really shine. I always use them in conjunction with a Mojo when I listen to my M11 or my iPod touch 6.


Just out of curiosity... do you have first hand experience with this combo?  I plan on using the 4.4mm balanced jack and based on the specs of both the LCD-X and the output section of the M11 this combo should be more than sufficient.


----------



## Blanchot

schreibersandro said:


> Just out of curiosity... do you have first hand experience with this combo?  I plan on using the 4.4mm balanced jack and based on the specs of both the LCD-X and the output section of the M11 this combo should be more than sufficient.


Yes, I own both the LCD-X and the M11. I haven't tried the LCD-X with a balanced cable, as I don't want to spend hundreds of dollars on a custom cable. With the LCD-X I have come to realize the meaning of the law of diminishing returns. I paid 1600$ (the MSRP in my country) and although they outshine my cheaper cans they are not that much of an upgrade to justify the prize.


----------



## schreibersandro

Blanchot said:


> Yes, I own both the LCD-X and the M11. I haven't tried the LCD-X with a balanced cable, as I don't want to spend hundreds of dollars on a custom cable. With the LCD-X I have come to realize the meaning of the law of diminishing returns. I paid 1600$ (the MSRP in my country) and although they outshine my cheaper cans they are not that much of an upgrade to justify the prize.


Thanks for the feedback!  I hope I'm going for the right combo with the forza 4.4mm cable, LCD-X, and M11.  Not that the LCD-X is a portable headphone, but that's what I'm going for, something less restricting within my house. Fingers crossed.  Worst case scenario, I'l be back in my office stuck with the Oppo-HA1.


----------



## Chris Kaoss

schreibersandro said:


> Thanks for the feedback!  I hope I'm going for the right combo with the forza 4.4mm cable, LCD-X, and M11.  Not that the LCD-X is a portable headphone, but that's what I'm going for, something less restricting within my house. Fingers crossed.  Worst case scenario, I'l be back in my office stuck with the Oppo-HA1.


Not a bad case at all.  
Nice Dac/amp.


----------



## Chris Kaoss

almarti said:


> Thanks for the photo.
> Which are the improvements on sound of Noir Hybrid over Claire Hybrid?


After a in deep listening session there, for me, is no difference in sound.
Both sounds the same, at least because it's the same cable they're build from.
Sound differences should only be noticeable with bad soldering, i think.

You can go for the Claire Hybrid thrustworthy, imo.
As i said, maybe Matez can build a Claire Hybrid with the same braiding used for the Noir.


----------



## Ichos

I have settled with the Claire as the sweet spot.
Used to have Noir but I can't hear a noticeable difference BUT the Noir is better quality with better handling and aesthetic.


----------



## Chris Kaoss

Ichos said:


> I have settled with the Claire as the sweet spot.
> Used to have Noir but I can't hear a noticeable difference BUT the Noir is better quality with better handling and aesthetic.


Right.
The Claire Hybrid is a hugh step from the oem cable of my Era-1.
The Noir hybrid is more flexible and falls on my chest like silk. ^^ 
It's much more comfortable than the claire with high-end feeling.


----------



## almarti

Chris Kaoss said:


> Right.
> The Claire Hybrid is a hugh step from the oem cable of my Era-1.
> The Noir hybrid is more flexible and falls on my chest like silk. ^^
> It's much more comfortable than the claire with high-end feeling.


Thanks to all, what's clear is going for hybrid and let Cooper only for history. I would think about the +50€ of Noir over Claire is worth


----------



## Pillsburydough

I received my hybrid IEM 4.4 MMCX cable yesterday. Just what I needed for this current enforced lockdown (a free trial of communism) we are experiencing in the UK.
So, my impressions...
Emailed FAW for advice. Matt replied with good advice.
Made order based on advice.
Communication is not swift but I didn't expect it to be. 
Received cable 14 days from order. I'm well happy with that for a custom made cable delivered to the UK from Poland during a pandemic.
The cable itself is extremely well made, it's robust but yet feels so much more comfortable than the Moon Audio silver dragon cable is was previously using.
Soundwise, too early to review properly as very little burn in so far. But even initially has much more warmth than my MA cable; sounds open, airy, detailed and eliminates harshness, fatigue and sibilance that I experienced with the MA cable.

Overall, extremely happy and would definitely recommend FAW to anyone. Well done Matt!


----------



## alota

For me faw are superior compared to moon-audio in performance and of course in price


----------



## Pillsburydough

alota said:


> For me faw are superior compared to moon-audio in performance and of course in price


Totally agree there


----------



## headpfizer

Perhaps someone can help me. Are the 3.5 mm terminations for Hifiman compatible with the 3.5 mm for Focal? Is there an issue if one is mono and one is TRS?


----------



## moriez (Apr 1, 2020)

msiklvr said:


> There was a *very noticeable difference* in sound between the stock cable and the Forza.



Want to share a similar experience. What I bought _happens _to be a Forza cable, with which I'm saying Forza is not necessarily my go-to brand to underline fanboy-ism isn't at play.

So received a brand new LCD-XC last week which off the bat sounded recessed to me with stock braided cable. Dissapointing. My hopes were pinned on the Claire HPC Mk2 bought earlier from the classifieds. Guess what.. wow! Wow at what this meant for judging the XC as it had just become the headphone I more or less expected they would be out of the box. Pretty much all of that recess vanished unlikely as it may sound and the surprise it is to me. I love the LCD series but man their stock cables.. :\

Matez, I salute you  An experience to remember and my ''_go for it'' _to those who are still unsure about purchasing.


----------



## moriez (Apr 1, 2020)

Let me add that burn-in could be of influence. Brand new versus a cable that might have had 100 hours or multiples of use. I'm asking the previous owner for an estimate.

Edit: about 30-40 hours


----------



## Nostoi

Thanks Matt for another excellent cable. Ratt never sounded so good!


----------



## shafat777

Clair Mk2 8x1 Copper wire cable for Focal Clear. 

Before i describe the cable and performance, I would like to mention that Matt from FA has probably one of the best customer service I have ever experienced. From the start to finish, Matt was extremely helpful. He even refunded me VAT that was accidentally collected due to an international purchase. That alone, gave me a reason to buy more cable from him because of his honesty. 

With that being said, this is by far the best looking cable I have ever had the pleasure of using. Its made from top-notch material and crafted with the highest attention to details. The connectors are sturdy and the cable itself looks heavy duty. 

As far as the sound is concerned, it sounds better/different that my previous OFC cable that i bought from ebay. It sounds more open. The highs are more crisp and the bass seems more punchy. This is evident from both my LP and THX 887. The Clears sound wider and that to me is what i wanted from this cable. 

PS. After shipping and handling, this cable, shipped from overseas, cost me significantly less than some of the other competitors based in US. First time buyer of FA, weont be the last time. Please give this company a shot. Wasnt a believer in high-end cable making a difference, but Matt and his art has convinced me otherwise.


----------



## dimi

Looking to get the Hybrid IEM cable for my Shure 846s.

Still undecided on the sleeving, are there any pros and cons regarding the sleeving for the Hybrid IEMs?

And what about the "w/o CF splitter" note for the sleeved version? Is there a different splitter with that?


----------



## Ichos

shafat777 said:


> Clair Mk2 8x1 Copper wire cable for Focal Clear.
> 
> Before i describe the cable and performance, I would like to mention that Matt from FA has probably one of the best customer service I have ever experienced. From the start to finish, Matt was extremely helpful. He even refunded me VAT that was accidentally collected due to an international purchase. That alone, gave me a reason to buy more cable from him because of his honesty.
> 
> ...


I have exactly the same for my Clears pro.

How do you like the thx with the clears?


----------



## shafat777

Its a great match. Although, compared to my LP it sounds kinda dry. However, the highs are crisp and has rather great bass extension. Thats to expect because the LP is tube hybrid w/ a tubey sound and the THX is uncolored. I mainly use my THX to analyze the true sound of my headphones and comparisons with my other amps.


----------



## Matez (Apr 4, 2020)

almarti said:


> Thanks in advance and apologize if repeated



All good, thanks for asking. Hybrid cables are considered as more universal and better on performance. With most headphones they'll do better than copper conductors. Unless headphones need special treatment in form of making them thicker and more firm, Hybrid is the way to go. You can also shoot me a mail if you have more questions.



Chris Kaoss said:


> Claire Hybrid HPC with 3d braiding semi transparent black and Noir Hybrid HPC.



Looks like mine  Can I use that on my FB please?



Chris Kaoss said:


> The Claire Hybrid is a hugh step from the oem cable of my Era-1.
> The Noir hybrid is more flexible and falls on my chest like silk. ^^
> It's much more comfortable than the claire with high-end feeling.



Thanks a lot!



Pillsburydough said:


> Overall, extremely happy and would definitely recommend FAW to anyone. Well done Matt!



My pleasure.


----------



## Matez

shafat777 said:


> Clair Mk2 8x1 Copper wire cable for Focal Clear.
> 
> Before i describe the cable and performance, I would like to mention that Matt from FA has probably one of the best customer service I have ever experienced. From the start to finish, Matt was extremely helpful. He even refunded me VAT that was accidentally collected due to an international purchase. That alone, gave me a reason to buy more cable from him because of his honesty.
> 
> ...



Thank you very much. Can I please share your post on my FB?


----------



## Chris Kaoss

Matez said:


> All good, thanks for asking. Hybrid cables are considered as more universal and better on performance. With most headphones they'll do better than copper conductors. Unless headphones need special treatment in form of making them thicker and more firm, Hybrid is the way to go. You can also shoot me a mail if you have more questions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Feel free to do. 

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## shafat777

Matez said:


> Thank you very much. Can I please share your post on my FB?



Feel free to do it boss. Your cables are excellent. Getting ready to order some for my Sennheisers and ZMF. 

Cheers


----------



## Fegefeuer

Hey Matt,

will you offer all black insulation sometime or is it not feasible?


----------



## Matez

Chris Kaoss said:


> Feel free to do.



Many thanks!



shafat777 said:


> Feel free to do it boss.



Roger that and thank you!



Fegefeuer said:


> will you offer all black insulation sometime or is it not feasible?



I don't plan to go this route now, but who knows, maybe in the future I will.


----------



## AppleheadMay

Does anyone know if the Audeze LCD connectors fit any other brands as well?


----------



## shafat777

I believe they fit ZMF (Aeolus, Auteur, verite) and kennerton brand headphones


----------



## AppleheadMay

Thanks!
Weren’t there some other [lanars like from Meze or HiFiMan as well?


----------



## Rowethren

They fit the Meze Empyrean as well. I think that Hifiman are either 2.5mm or 3.5mm though depending on the specific model.


----------



## AppleheadMay

Ok, thanks.
Any serious impressions on the LCD-4 vs Empyrean? I’m afraid.there was a lot of hype on the latter


----------



## Chris Kaoss

AppleheadMay said:


> Ok, thanks.
> Any serious impressions on the LCD-4 vs Empyrean? I’m afraid.there was a lot of hype on the latter


Isn't it with every high-end headphone?


----------



## Matez

AppleheadMay said:


> Any serious impressions on the LCD-4 vs Empyrean? I’m afraid.there was a lot of hype on the latter



There's a lot of hype around any pricey headphone model   

To me Susvara I own is a fair bit better than quite similar Empyrean, so of the two you listed I'd most likely go with Audeze, just to have something different than Susvara. 

But without Susvara nearby I could go with Empyreans.


----------



## AppleheadMay

Matez said:


> There's a lot of hype around any pricey headphone model
> 
> To me Susvara I own is a fair bit better than quite similar Empyrean, so of the two you listed I'd most likely go with Audeze, just to have something different than Susvara.
> 
> But without Susvara nearby I could go with Empyreans.



Mmmh. My problem with HiFiMan is I read a lot about defects and quality issues ...


----------



## Ichos

@Matez Hi from Petros!

What are the key differences between the Susvara and the Empyrean?
Which one would you suggest for classical music only according to your experience?


----------



## Jon773 (Apr 11, 2020)

I had new cables from FAW arrive two weeks ago for my HE1000 SE and my son’s Focal Elegia’s. 

I have had several cables from FAW over the years and the quality of sound and build has always been excellent... it’s why I am a repeat customer.

I knew what to expect from my new cable but it was really great when my son tried his and immediately heard the improvement in sound quality.

Well worth the short wait and delivered despite the global lockdown.


----------



## AppleheadMay

I have FAW Noir Hybrid HPC for all my better cans, Copper Series HPC Mk2 (with black cotoon sleeves) for my other cans and the necessary adapters to connect them to XLR, 1/4 and 1/8.
Great performance and high quality finish for a reasonable price.


----------



## canister

I received my Noir Hybrid cable for my Ether Flow 1.1 2 weeks ago. I played music through it for 100 hours before listening formally. I  must say I am very very impressed. Needless to say, it is much better than the stock cable, and by a wide margin. I have another cable made by a well known manufacturer costing a fair bit more, but I have a hard time deciding which one I actually prefer. Both are equally well made, musical, transparent and have beautiful tonal textures. However, given the Noir Hybrid's high performance / price ratio, I think it is unbeatable. Bravo, Matt!

Please stay well, everyone....and enjoy your music!


----------



## Scutey

Hi all, does anyone know if Matt is taking orders from overseas ?, in my case UK, if so I'm very interested in the Noir hybrid hpc for my Beyer T1's.


----------



## CaptainFantastic

Scutey said:


> Hi all, does anyone know if Matt is taking orders from overseas ?, in my case UK, if so I'm very interested in the Noir hybrid hpc for my Beyer T1's.



Yes, people from the U.S. order from FAW. And in any case, geographically you may be "over seas", but for trade purposes the UK is still in the common market at the moment under transition rules. Order away, as if you were in Germany.


----------



## schreibersandro

I'm in the US, ordered on the 29th of March and received my cables Friday, the 10th of April.


----------



## AppleheadMay

Wow, I hope my new cables arrive that fast!
Ordered a few days ago.


----------



## schreibersandro

AppleheadMay said:


> Wow, I hope my new cables arrive that fast!
> Ordered a few days ago.


Longest delay was in Warsaw, clearing customs, seemed like forever.


----------



## CaptainFantastic

Guys, don't get used to it. Custom cables should never be delivered that fast.  I think the lockdown has Matt catching up on all orders and exceeding delivery expectations.


----------



## Chris Kaoss

Maybe he's building up his stockpile for the most asked ones.


----------



## r0dd3r5

Scutey said:


> Hi all, does anyone know if Matt is taking orders from overseas ?, in my case UK, if so I'm very interested in the Noir hybrid hpc for my Beyer T1's.


I have his cables, they're excellent value and nice to use, i.e. not microphonic and flexible.  It was a couple of years or so ago and took maybe a month to six weeks.


----------



## OctavianH

Enjoying some Noir Hybrid on my T1s.


----------



## Scutey

Thanks for the replies, decided to go with the Noir hybrid hpc for my Beyer T1's, they should sound good through my Feliks audio Elise, Euforia and Jotunheim. Can't wait!.


----------



## AppleheadMay

@CaptainFantastic 

Love your avatar! 
I have all three of them as well: 600/650/660S. 
I used to have the 580 Precision (basically the same as the 600), 58X Jubilee (almost the same as the 660S and a tad better if you ask me) and 6XX as well (exactly the same as the 650).
I have a Noir Hybrid HPC balanced cable that a share among them.


----------



## Matez (Apr 14, 2020)

AppleheadMay said:


> Mmmh. My problem with HiFiMan is I read a lot about defects and quality issues ...



I've heard this as well, but HFM has solid tech support from what I can tell, so I wouldn't worry too much.



Ichos said:


> @Matez Hi from Petros!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi! Not having both on hand it's difficult for me to explain this precisely, but in general I think that Empyrean and Susvara sound quite alike. But Susvara does more of the same thing. If I had to pick one, I'd go with Susvara regardless of music genre. To me it's simply better. 




Jon773 said:


> I knew what to expect from my new cable but it was really great when my son tried his and immediately heard the improvement in sound quality.



I have to say that that's very cool. I trust that you share your audio setup with your son? Or does he have his own?



Scutey said:


> Hi all, does anyone know if Matt is taking orders from overseas ?, in my case UK, if so I'm very interested in the Noir hybrid hpc for my Beyer T1's.



Sure, without any problems!



schreibersandro said:


> I'm in the US, ordered on the 29th of March and received my cables Friday, the 10th of April.



I know this might sound a bit off, but this ongoing lockdown thing partially contributes to the effect 



AppleheadMay said:


> Wow, I hope my new cables arrive that fast!



It's likely they will.



CaptainFantastic said:


> Guys, don't get used to it. Custom cables should never be delivered that fast.  I think the lockdown has Matt catching up on all orders and exceeding delivery expectations.



I agree! I agree!

In all seriousness, if I can make something fast and up to my standards, rest assured I'll do it. I'm honestly not crazy about orders piling up!



Chris Kaoss said:


> Maybe he's building up his stockpile for the most asked ones.



I wish! There are some minor processes I can execute in bulk to make my life a bit easier later on, but at some point I have to put hours to assemble each product anyway. Joys of running the boutique operation 



r0dd3r5 said:


> I have his cables, they're excellent value and nice to use, i.e. not microphonic and flexible.



It took me a while to cover every base so thanks for noticing!  



OctavianH said:


> Enjoying some Noir Hybrid on my T1s.



Can I FB this please?


----------



## shafat777

Hey Matt, any recommendation for a ZMF autuer ? Looking at the Claire hybrid, since I need some silver in my life.....Also, the claire you made for my Focal Clears are fanstastic.


----------



## OctavianH

Matez said:


> Can I FB this please?



Do it!


----------



## Simonnn24 (Apr 15, 2020)

Cant decide between Noir Hybrid and Noir (cooper) version for my Focal Clears...


----------



## Ichos

I prefer copper with mine!


----------



## revolutionz

Simonnn24 said:


> Cant decide between Noir Hybrid and Noir (cooper) version for my Focal Clears...



I was actually just messaging them about this...I have a pair of Elegias I'm looking to get rid of the stock cable one...was trying to decide between hybrid or copper




Ichos said:


> I prefer copper with mine!



How is the soundstage and top end with the copper cable? Do you feel like you lost anything?


----------



## Ichos

I run them balanced and I find the soundstage to be very good and surely not as described narrow by several users.
Top end extension is great but not shouty.
Compared to the stock cable I perceive more info and music is better flawing.


----------



## Matez (Apr 19, 2020)

OctavianH said:


> Do it!



Thanks!



Simonnn24 said:


> Cant decide between Noir Hybrid and Noir (cooper) version for my Focal Clears...



If you have a really good and smooth sounding setup, I'd go hybrid. But if it's a touch too hot in high FR, then copper. It's fair to ask what would you like to change about sound?



Ichos said:


> Top end extension is great but not shouty.



That's the important part, all details but no shout.


----------



## revolutionz

dimi said:


> Looking to get the Hybrid IEM cable for my Shure 846s.
> 
> Still undecided on the sleeving, are there any pros and cons regarding the sleeving for the Hybrid IEMs?
> 
> And what about the "w/o CF splitter" note for the sleeved version? Is there a different splitter with that?




I've been using the hybrid since the 846 came out, and it has become my end-game IEM with molded sensaphonics tips on them.


----------



## Scutey

Well my Noir Hybrid cable arrived today, just 8 days from initial order, Thanks Matt!. It's beautifully made, nice and flexible, certainly feels like a premium cable. All I have to do now is burn it in!.


----------



## Chris Kaoss

Scutey said:


> Well my Noir Hybrid cable arrived today, just 8 days from initial order, Thanks Matt!. It's beautifully made, nice and flexible, certainly feels like a premium cable. All I have to do now is burn it in!.


Curios to hear how it'll affect your lsitening.


----------



## Scutey

Chris Kaoss said:


> Curios to hear how it'll affect your lsitening.


Yes me too. I'll be using it with my Beyer T1 2nd gen, up till now I've been using the stock cable. It's terminated with a 4 pin xlr so I  can use it on my Jotunheim, plus a single ended adapter for use in my Feliks Audio Elise and Euforia tube amps . Will update in few days once it's had a few 10's of hours of burn in.


----------



## Chris Kaoss (Apr 21, 2020)

Make sure you're comparing the stock cable with the Noir extender.
That'll be more suitable than stock cable with a balanced connection. 
In my opinion, of course. 
I know the T1.2 with stock cable and BD xlr cable very well.

But my R28 plays the bigger part on that bc it was build with balanced all the way in mind.
That means it sounds better out of the xlr than the 6.3 se connection.
Sadly i couldn't take a listen on another amp with se and xlr output for a fair comparison.


----------



## Ilomaenkimi

Hybrid series HPC sound versus Noir HPC MK2? 
I have noir hpc mk2 my main system and like it a lot.
Now i'm thinking to hybrid series hpc for portable set. Stellias and iPhone 11 pro max with Apples lightning to 3,5mm adapter.
Just tested copper series mk2 and it's okay with iphone but it is 3 metres long. 
Hybrid series hpc could be nice at 1,25m. Noir hpc mk2 could be little "heavy" for portable set? Though it sounds magical..


----------



## Chris Kaoss

Ilomaenkimi said:


> Hybrid series HPC sound versus Noir HPC MK2?
> I have noir hpc mk2 my main system and like it a lot.
> Now i'm thinking to hybrid series hpc for portable set. Stellias and iPhone 11 pro max with Apples lightning to 3,5mm adapter.
> Just tested copper series mk2 and it's okay with iphone but it is 3 metres long.
> Hybrid series hpc could be nice at 1,25m. Noir hpc mk2 could be little "heavy" for portable set? Though it sounds magical..


I'd recommend the Noir HPC MK2 for the Stellia. 
Hybrid gonna be too much in the highs with the Stellia, i think.
Got the Noir Hybrid for my Era-1 bc it's more mid focused headphone by nature and the Hybrid do itensify the bottom and top by a bit.
Of course, ymmv.


----------



## Scutey

Chris Kaoss said:


> Make sure you're comparing the stock cable with the Noir extender.
> That'll be more suitable than stock cable with a balanced connection.
> In my opinion, of course.
> I know the T1.2 with stock cable and BD xlr cable very well.
> ...


Yes that's exactly what I'm doing, I'll be using the extender until 100 hours are up.


----------



## Matez

Scutey said:


> Well my Noir Hybrid cable arrived today, just 8 days from initial order, Thanks Matt!. It's beautifully made, nice and flexible, certainly feels like a premium cable. All I have to do now is burn it in!.



Thanks and enjoy (after the burn-in stage OFC)!

Can I use your photos on my FB please?



Chris Kaoss said:


> Curios to hear how it'll affect your lsitening.



It should improve the experience 



Scutey said:


> Will update in few days once it's had a few 10's of hours of burn in.



Yup, please do, it's always interesting what people find. Even though it's a subjective thing, there is a pattern!



Chris Kaoss said:


> Hybrid gonna be too much in the highs with the Stellia, i think.



It might be, but it depends also on a setup before Stella. If they're set to favor precision, then yes. If they play in chunky setups with highs in check, then it might be OK.


----------



## Scutey

Matez said:


> Thanks and enjoy (after the burn-in stage OFC)!
> 
> Can I use your photos on my FB please?


Sure no problem!.


----------



## Matez

Scutey said:


> Sure no problem!.



Thanks a lot!


----------



## Gego

Just received my order;
Good job on the eco friendly packaging and i love the pouch too!

I still have to experiment with the cable but initial impressions are good! Quality wise definitely an upgrade above stock. This is the Hybrid ones in transparant black and the first thing i've noticed is the change in top end.

Well done guys .


----------



## Chris Kaoss

Gego said:


> Just received my order;
> Good job on the eco friendly packaging and i love the pouch too!
> 
> I still have to experiment with the cable but initial impressions are good! Quality wise definitely an upgrade above stock. This is the Hybrid ones in transparant black and the first thing i've noticed is the change in top end.
> ...


Looks nice, except the lenght of the plug on the PM-3.


----------



## Gego

Chris Kaoss said:


> Looks nice, except the lenght of the plug on the PM-3.



Yes i have to agree that it's not perfectly flush like the stock cable :/.
I assume there aren't many plugs like that around and concessions have to be made ( i did pick the specific Oppo PM3 option).


----------



## alota

Gego said:


> Just received my order;
> Good job on the eco friendly packaging and i love the pouch too!
> 
> I still have to experiment with the cable but initial impressions are good! Quality wise definitely an upgrade above stock. This is the Hybrid ones in transparant black and the first thing i've noticed is the change in top end.
> ...


my pm-3 improves a lot with faw cable. i want this colour. only received older colour


----------



## Chris Kaoss

Gego said:


> Yes i have to agree that it's not perfectly flush like the stock cable :/.
> I assume there aren't many plugs like that around and concessions have to be made ( i did pick the specific Oppo PM3 option).


Yeah, it looks like.
Maybe a shorter plug would be better to the look.
Like the one on my custom can cable for the PM-3.
Anyway, the main thing is that the FAW is a high quality, good sounding and reasonable priced cable.


----------



## Matez

Chris Kaoss said:


> Anyway, the main thing is that the FAW is a high quality, good sounding and reasonable priced cable.



Thanks


----------



## Matez

Gego said:


> Just received my order;
> Good job on the eco friendly packaging and i love the pouch too!
> 
> I still have to experiment with the cable but initial impressions are good! Quality wise definitely an upgrade above stock. This is the Hybrid ones in transparant black and the first thing i've noticed is the change in top end.
> ...



Thanks a lot and enjoy! Great shot. Can I FB please  ?

On connectors, they are a bit on the longer side, but are reliable enough to take some serious beating!


----------



## alota

@Matez i don´t understand one thing. claire mk2 has two colours? a lot of people receive brown. mine is transparent


----------



## CaptainFantastic

@alota You have a little pull-down option for that cable on the website to select transparent and semi-transparent. The brownish colored one is the semi-transparent. They both look great, but I prefer the semi-transparent.


----------



## alota

CaptainFantastic said:


> @alota You have a little pull-down option for that cable on the website to select transparent and semi-transparent. The brownish colored one is the semi-transparent. They both look great, but I prefer the semi-transparent.


thank you. never saw this option.next time, will see


----------



## Gego

Matez said:


> Thanks a lot and enjoy! Great shot. Can I FB please  ?
> 
> On connectors, they are a bit on the longer side, but are reliable enough to take some serious beating!



Yeah sure you can FB it.

So far really enjoying the new goods.


----------



## Matez

alota said:


> thank you. never saw this option.next time, will see



Yup, there is an option to adjust that. But if you didn't see it, perhaps its time for us to update our site to make things more clear.



Gego said:


> Yeah sure you can FB it.
> 
> So far really enjoying the new goods.



Cool, thanks, just went online!


----------



## crispezki

I've been receiving top class customer service and service in general from Matt.
I ordered 2 weeks ago one cable from which arrived in one week, that is really something for custom made cable!

Now as a happy customer I did order more cables from him and and the ETA is still same, expected to arrive in a week. Cant be happier, already my third cable from him.

Will post pictures of my setup later down the road.


----------



## Matez

crispezki said:


> I've been receiving top class customer service and service in general from Matt.
> I ordered 2 weeks ago one cable from which arrived in one week, that is really something for custom made cable!
> 
> Now as a happy customer I did order more cables from him and and the ETA is still same, expected to arrive in a week. Cant be happier, already my third cable from him.
> ...



My pleasure, enjoy! Once you have everything set up, please share with us all here!


----------



## revolutionz

Another great job by Matt & crew, just received my Claire Hybrid for my Elegias, and a Copper Series for my B&W P7. Great to work with and great quality. These two join my Hybrid IEM series I have for my SE846.


----------



## Bfh29

I'm also using Forza Hybrid MKII cables with my Audeze LCD 2 Closed, Kennerton Thridi and Ultrasone Edition 5 headphones and love them. Very nice clarity and musicality. For Ultrasone Edition 5 they took most of the harshness from them, so really happy.


----------



## Kevintj604

Looking to get some impressions on the Noir Hybrid HPC & the Noir HPC MK2. I'll be pairing one of these with Meze Empyrean's with a 4.4mm balanced output. 

Anyone have any thoughts or recommendations?


----------



## Bfh29

Kevintj604 said:


> Looking to get some impressions on the Noir Hybrid HPC & the Noir HPC MK2. I'll be pairing one of these with Meze Empyrean's with a 4.4mm balanced output.
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts or recommendations?



Go for Hybrid if you want to tame a bit warmer side on Empyreans. You will also get a bit more highs. So it depends what you want to achieve with the sound signature.


----------



## Kevintj604

Bfh29 said:


> Go for Hybrid if you want to tame a bit warmer side on Empyreans. You will also get a bit more highs. So it depends what you want to achieve with the sound signature.



Thanks. I actually just bought them. They'll arrive tomorrow so I'll take the weekend to listen to them to see what they're like. I was leaning toward the Hybrid just based on the materials used so thanks for the rec.


----------



## Bfh29

Kevintj604 said:


> Thanks. I actually just bought them. They'll arrive tomorrow so I'll take the weekend to listen to them to see what they're like. I was leaning toward the Hybrid just based on the materials used so thanks for the rec.



As they are already warmer sounding headphones I would recommend Hybrid. I think it will be a great combination if you actually don't want to go for very warm headphones. And I like warmer headphones, but still prefer Hybrid with warmer headphones like Audeze LCD-3 and LCD-2 or Kennerton Thridi.


----------



## Matez (May 9, 2020)

revolutionz said:


> Another great job by Matt & crew, just received my Claire Hybrid for my Elegias, and a Copper Series for my B&W P7. Great to work with and great quality. These two join my Hybrid IEM series I have for my SE846.



Thanks! Lookin' good! Can I share your photos on my FB wall please?



Kevintj604 said:


> I was leaning toward the Hybrid just based on the materials used so thanks for the rec.



With Empyreans I'd go with Hybrid as well. What setup you'll be using with these cans if I may ask?



Bfh29 said:


> But still prefer Hybrid with warmer headphones like Audeze LCD-3 and LCD-2



Yes, that's to my taste as well. Even though it's been a while since I auditioned LCD-2, Hybrid would open them up nicely. The LCD-2.2 I had was stuffy!


----------



## revolutionz

Matez said:


> Thanks! Lookin' good! Can I share your photos on my FB wall please?



Of course you can


----------



## Bfh29

Matez said:


> Yes, that's to my taste as well. Even though it's been a while since I auditioned LCD-2, Hybrid would open them up nicely. The LCD-2.2 I had was stuffy!


But for example for Audeze LCD 2 Closed I like even Noir MK II, but for LCD-3 or older LCD 2.2 it was too much, there the Hybrid is much more better.


----------



## Kevintj604

Matez said:


> With Empyreans I'd go with Hybrid as well. What setup you'll be using with these cans if I may ask?



For the time being i'll just be using an iFi Hip Dac which is why i'm looking for a Hybrid 4.4mm cable in 1.5m.

My original plan was to buy a short cable for portable use. Then buy a long pigtail extension in the same cable to plug into a full size amp/dac. 

I'm looking at a Questyle CMA Twelve or a Hugo TT but with all the Covid stuff going on it may be a few months before I purchase.


----------



## Matez

Kevintj604 said:


> iFi Hip Dac



Great little thing. Doesn't sound dry at all and doesn't need thickness from a cable, so hybrid should be good. Besides, for your future purchases hybrid in general seems safer than copper.



Bfh29 said:


> there the Hybrid is much more better.



Thanks 



revolutionz said:


> Of course you can



Thank you very much as well


----------



## biglazymoose (May 15, 2020)

just ordered a Noir HPC Mk2 for my Verite Closed Ironwoods! Thanks to @Propagandist for pointing me in the right direction!


----------



## Matez

biglazymoose said:


> just ordered a Noir HPC Mk2 for my Verite Closed Ironwoods! Thanks to @Propagandist for pointing me in the right direction!



Thanks for the order and have a safe weekend!


----------



## slsmaster (May 20, 2020)

Hi Guys!

I have an Denon 9200 headphone and would like to get a new cable, as the stock one is a bit too long. Would you recommend a Hybrid Series Cable or Pure Copper for my headphone? The stock cable has a silver coating and I am using a Cocktail Audio HA500H DAC+Hybrid AMP.


----------



## Matez

slsmaster said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> I have an Denon 9200 headphone and would like to get a new cable, as the stock one is a bit too long. Would you recommend a Hybrid Series Cable or Pure Copper for my headphone? The stock cable has a silver coating and I am using a Cocktail Audio HA500H DAC+Hybrid AMP.



I would recommend Hybrid for pretty much everything that isn't very thin sounding, brittle and sharp, so most likely your cans too. Is there anything in particular you'd like to change in how your Denons sound like?


----------



## slsmaster (May 21, 2020)

Matez said:


> I would recommend Hybrid for pretty much everything that isn't very thin sounding, brittle and sharp, so most likely your cans too. Is there anything in particular you'd like to change in how your Denons sound like?


I would like them to be just a tad less "peaky" in the highs, that's prerty much my only complaint about how they sound now. Some guys recommended a pure copper cable to counter this, has this any drawback compared to a silver plated one?


----------



## Bfh29

slsmaster said:


> I would like them to be just a tad less "peaky" in the highs, that's prerty much my only complaint about how they sound now. Some guys recommended a pure copper cable to counter this, has this any drawback compared to a silver plated one?


I had a similar issue with Ultrasone Edition 5 and the Noir Hybrid was too peaky. Then I got the Noir MKII and it nicely tamed the highs and I am very happy with it. I don't think there is that much of a trade off and the most important thing is it will make your listening experience more pleasent.


----------



## alota

Bfh29 said:


> I had a similar issue with Ultrasone Edition 5 and the Noir Hybrid was too peaky. Then I got the Noir MKII and it nicely tamed the highs and I am very happy with it. I don't think there is that much of a trade off and the most important thing is it will make your listening experience more pleasent.


i have same headphone L.E. with hardwired claire. awesome!!!


----------



## Bfh29

alota said:


> i have same headphone L.E. with hardwired claire. awesome!!!


With Ultrasone Edition 5 it is different story and I agree it is better to hardwire it the MMCX connectors are just pure evil  
But I would go the extra mile to Noir MKII, it is worth it


----------



## Matez (May 22, 2020)

alota said:


> i have same headphone L.E. with hardwired claire. awesome!!!



Thanks!



slsmaster said:


> Some guys recommended a pure copper cable to counter this, has this any drawback compared to a silver plated one?



In your case copper makes sense. Each cable has some drawbacks, but the goal is to have as little of them as possible.


----------



## Matez

OK, that's brilliant.


----------



## dadracer2

The Hybrid HPC cables have arrived for my Audio Technica ATH MSR7b. Excellent quality construction with improvements in bass clarity, reduced treble splashiness and more air around the musicians. It sounds like going from single ended to balanced connection using the standard AT cables although I am still using single ended on my home/office amp. Oh and zero cable microphonics!!!

Another winner.


----------



## 529128

Just received my two Forza Audioworks cables:
Claire HPC Mk2 and 
Copper Series Twin USB Mk2

All I can say is: WOW! Quality cables. 

Not sure whether it is the actual cables or my new JDS stack (Atom+OL DAC), but I am so thrilled with the sound coming out of my HD650s. The cables are really nicely made, excellent quality, nothing whatsoever to complain about. 
Most notable is the excellent separation, increased width and depth and control at both ends, treble is surprisingly pure, detailed and non-fatiguing in addition to excellent midrange reproduction. 

I came from the Chord Mojo with standard cables. 
This is amazing!


----------



## Matez

dadracer2 said:


> The Hybrid HPC cables have arrived for my Audio Technica ATH MSR7b. Excellent quality construction with improvements in bass clarity, reduced treble splashiness and more air around the musicians. It sounds like going from single ended to balanced connection using the standard AT cables although I am still using single ended on my home/office amp. Oh and zero cable microphonics!!!
> 
> Another winner.





henrikgadegaard said:


> Just received my two Forza Audioworks cables:
> Claire HPC Mk2 and
> Copper Series Twin USB Mk2
> 
> ...



Guys, thanks a lot!


----------



## Audiotic

Received my FAW Noir Hybrids*. What a great unwrapping party! Connected to my Utopias. Now listening - so far really a strp up from the supplied one. More to follow!

*: in detail: *Noir Hybrid HPC - Cable : Octa hybrid semi-Litz UPOCC Cryo 7N wire (4x2 geometry), Headphones : Focal Utopia, Length : 3 m, Plug : Neutrik 4-pin XLR balanced*


----------



## Matez

Audiotic said:


> Received my FAW Noir Hybrids*. What a great unwrapping party! Connected to my Utopias. Now listening - so far really a strp up from the supplied one. More to follow!
> 
> *: in detail: *Noir Hybrid HPC - Cable : Octa hybrid semi-Litz UPOCC Cryo 7N wire (4x2 geometry), Headphones : Focal Utopia, Length : 3 m, Plug : Neutrik 4-pin XLR balanced*



Fantastic, enjoy and thank you! Can I please share your post on my FB?


----------



## Audiotic

Matez said:


> Fantastic, enjoy and thank you! Can I please share your post on my FB?


You may!


----------



## slsmaster

Hi!
I just wanted to share my impressions of the Noir HPC MK2 Cable for my Denon 9200. I have listened to this cable for a few days now while switching between it and the stock silver plated copper cable and can clearly say, that it made the headphone less "peaky" in the trebles + more full-bodied in its lows and therfore more musical sounding (to my taste). Build quality is top notch, it is much more flexible and pleasent feeling then the stock cable + it looks just awesome. Highly recommended!


----------



## hAbIrAbI

Matt is there any news on the new stuff you were checking out? You think it will lead to an announcement any time soon?

I'll be ordering a new cIEM soon and depending on when I can get the moulds done they will be taking 2-3 months according to 64Audio. Just wondering if I should expect something new to be ready by then.


----------



## tonereef

Matez said:


> I would recommend Hybrid for pretty much everything that isn't very thin sounding, brittle and sharp, so most likely your cans too. Is there anything in particular you'd like to change in how your Denons sound like?


I see though that in the HiFi Knights Susvara/5 amps test you guys used the HPC Mk2 rather than the Hybrid. but from what you're saying here it seems the Hybrid would be better for them.


----------



## UntilThen

slsmaster said:


> I just wanted to share my impressions of the Noir HPC MK2 Cable for my Denon 9200. I have listened to this cable for a few days now while switching between it and the stock silver plated copper cable and can clearly say, that it made the headphone less "peaky" in the trebles + more full-bodied in its lows and therfore more musical sounding (to my taste). Build quality is top notch, it is much more flexible and pleasent feeling then the stock cable + it looks just awesome. Highly recommended!



Very nice. I'm tempted to order a Noir Hybrid HPC for my LCD-3f and Verite. At the moment I've a Noir HPC Mk2 for my HD800 and a Claire Hybrid HPC for the Verite and Audeze.


----------



## biglazymoose

I've had the Noir HPC Mk2 cable for a week with both my VO and VC and I am impressed. Its amazingly well made, feels great to touch, and functions perfectly. It shipped within a couple days and got to me in the states in record time! Thanks so much to Forza Audio Works for making quality cables with great value!


----------



## Matez

Audiotic said:


> You may!



Thanks, just went online!



slsmaster said:


> Hi!
> I just wanted to share my impressions of the Noir HPC MK2 Cable for my Denon 9200. I have listened to this cable for a few days now while switching between it and the stock silver plated copper cable and can clearly say, that it made the headphone less "peaky" in the trebles + more full-bodied in its lows and therfore more musical sounding (to my taste). Build quality is top notch, it is much more flexible and pleasent feeling then the stock cable + it looks just awesome. Highly recommended!



Ulala, tht's one sick clean combo. It's been a while since I saw those Denons.



hAbIrAbI said:


> Matt is there any news on the new stuff you were checking out? You think it will lead to an announcement any time soon?



I'm far closer than I was say three weeks ago. I had an Eureka moment, some samples based on it were delivered several days ago and the result is beyond impressive. From there we're not too far off, but I don't have exact ETA just yet. It should take me some two months or so. Might be sooner, might be later, can't say at this point.



tonereef said:


> I see though that in the HiFi Knights Susvara/5 amps test you guys used the HPC Mk2 rather than the Hybrid. but from what you're saying here it seems the Hybrid would be better for them.



I was only a bystander. Dawid did all the reviewing and he used what he had available from what I know. You'd have to ask him directly which cable he fancied more. 



UntilThen said:


> I'm tempted to order a Noir Hybrid HPC for my LCD-3f and Verite.



 



biglazymoose said:


> I've had the Noir HPC Mk2 cable for a week with both my VO and VC and I am impressed. Its amazingly well made, feels great to touch, and functions perfectly. It shipped within a couple days and got to me in the states in record time! Thanks so much to Forza Audio Works for making quality cables with great value!



Sure, my pleasure. Thanks!


----------



## hAbIrAbI

As long as the price isn't too steep, it's available for IEMs and it's aesthetically pleasing you can already plan for an order eventually 😉


----------



## Matez

hAbIrAbI said:


> As long as the price isn't too steep, it's available for IEMs and it's aesthetically pleasing you can already plan for an order eventually 😉



I strongly believe that my prices aren't crazy. If a day comes that I'll have to increase them, there's going to be a logical explanation why this happened.



slsmaster said:


> I just wanted to share my impressions of the Noir HPC MK2 Cable for my Denon 9200. I have listened to this cable for a few days now while switching between it and the stock silver plated copper cable and can clearly say, that it made the headphone less "peaky" in the trebles + more full-bodied in its lows and therfore more musical sounding (to my taste). Build quality is top notch, it is much more flexible and pleasent feeling then the stock cable + it looks just awesome. Highly recommended!



Can I share your post on my FB please? That pic really says it all


----------



## Ichos

Your prices are absolutely logic reflecting price to performance ratio.
I could even call them a bargain!


----------



## tonereef (Jun 5, 2020)

So Matt, which cable would you prefer with the Susvaras, assuming you've heard them with the Hybrid? I have used DIY OCC silver cables with my hp amps and have liked their wide-open highs, so I doubt the Hybrid would be too bright.

Or, maybe I should wait for the new cable you're working on?


----------



## Matez (Jun 6, 2020)

Ichos said:


> Your prices are absolutely logic reflecting price to performance ratio.



Thanks. My business idea was to have them like so. I wanted to have constant order flow rather than living from one order to another. This of course means that I have a ton of work, but it's a fair price to pay for peace of mind.



Ichos said:


> I could even call them a bargain!



Thanks again.



tonereef said:


> So Matt, which cable would you prefer with the Susvaras, assuming you've heard them with the Hybrid? I have used DIY OCC silver cables with my hp amps and have liked their wide-open highs, so I doubt the Hybrid would be too bright.



Personally I would go with hybrid. With decent amp and DAC, hybrids with Susvaras don't sound brittle or itchy on top.



tonereef said:


> Or, maybe I should wait for the new cable you're working on?



I wouldn't. Although the key thing is now sorted, it will take a while to have the same product from one to another. Last 5% is always the hardest and longest.

Besides, who said anything about a cable  ?


----------



## nachjos

slsmaster said:


> Hi!
> I just wanted to share my impressions of the Noir HPC MK2 Cable for my Denon 9200. I have listened to this cable for a few days now while switching between it and the stock silver plated copper cable and can clearly say, that it made the headphone less "peaky" in the trebles + more full-bodied in its lows and therfore more musical sounding (to my taste). Build quality is top notch, it is much more flexible and pleasent feeling then the stock cable + it looks just awesome. Highly recommended!


Nice short review! I bought a Denon AH-D9200 a few days ago and I am very happy with it. I will use it with the balanced input of my A&K Kann Cube and will by a FAW balanced cable. I have a Noir Hybrid HPC at home but the 3.5mm plugs (for Focal Clear) don‘t fit perfect into the Denon, so I press by hand to get a short sound impression. The sound is incredible clear, but without getting harsh. The bass is deep and hard hitting. Vocals are nice and natural sounding (but not exceptional organic). Time was too short to get a final picture (I was afraid about my plugs/jacks on the headphone), but I am uncertain about the right choice: Noir HPC MK2 or Noir Hybrid HPC? Probably the MK2 could be the better fit for Denon. I have to sleep about it, maybe I ask Matthew for a recommendation. I think I can‘t go wrong with both...


----------



## tonereef (Jun 7, 2020)

Double post.


----------



## tonereef

I'm surprised that most cable makers don't supply measurements of their products, but maybe they're afraid to. The DIY silver cable that I'm using now (and that has the wrong connectors for the Susvaras) measures 11pF/foot = 34pF/metre, and it was designed to have as low capacitance as possible. Of course capacitance is just one consideration, maybe not the most important, in IC or headphone cable design, and some people might be put off trying a cable with more capacitance than another one just for that reason, which might be unfair to the cable. But I've heard another version of my silver cable, the only difference being in the dieletric (teflon vs cotton) and sure enough the cotton one, with lower capacitance, sounded better. And over the years I've heard enough more or less expensive ICs that came with good reviews but no specs that I didn't think were much good. And that's why I'd like to know the specs.


----------



## Jon773 (Jun 9, 2020)

Matez said:


> Jon773 said : I knew what to expect from my new cable but it was really great when my son tried his and immediately heard the improvement in sound quality.
> 
> I have to say that that's very cool. I trust that you share your audio setup with your son? Or does he have his own?



Ah my son has his own setup and i have now added one of your Forza AudioWorks IEM cables to his collection; again with very positive results for him.

He uses a Dragonfly Cobalt into either his Focal Elegia for desktop use or into Shure SE425 for portable use. Both sound good and even better with the Forza cables. He loves the improved fit over the ears of the IEM cable.


----------



## cj3209

Hi, Matt:  I had no idea you were on head-fi.org!  

I've ordered like six cables from you.  I wish I kept all of them instead of including them when I sold the headphones...ouch.  Your cables (I've only used the NOIR Hybrid cables) are very very good and are an incredible value for the money in comparison to other cables.  My only quibble is that I wish you were closer so I could get your cables faster!

Can't wait to get the NOIR Hybrid cable for my LCD-XCs next week!

Keep up the great work!

Joon


----------



## cj3209

Matt:  does the Hifiman Susvara cable (with the 2.5mm micro jack for L/R) fit the Abyss Diana headphone?  Do you know?

Thank you!

Joon


----------



## Matez

tonereef said:


> I'm surprised that most cable makers don't supply measurements of their products, but maybe they're afraid to. The DIY silver cable that I'm using now (and that has the wrong connectors for the Susvaras) measures 11pF/foot = 34pF/metre, and it was designed to have as low capacitance as possible. Of course capacitance is just one consideration, maybe not the most important, in IC or headphone cable design, and some people might be put off trying a cable with more capacitance than another one just for that reason, which might be unfair to the cable. But I've heard another version of my silver cable, the only difference being in the dieletric (teflon vs cotton) and sure enough the cotton one, with lower capacitance, sounded better. And over the years I've heard enough more or less expensive ICs that came with good reviews but no specs that I didn't think were much good. And that's why I'd like to know the specs.



Most cable manufacturers don't provide measurements as they don't have them. My cable R&D includes conductor measurements provided by my supplier, but this all by itself tells pretty much nothing to most people. As you correctly listed, capacitance and dielectric material matter, but so does outer sleeving, geometry, conductive materials used and how they're used, and several other factors I won't list here 

If one knows what he's doing, results between several different cables based on the same conductor can audibly vary.



cj3209 said:


> Matt: does the Hifiman Susvara cable (with the 2.5mm micro jack for L/R) fit the Abyss Diana headphone? Do you know?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Joon



Would have to check this. I'll get back to you!



nachjos said:


> Probably the MK2 could be the better fit for Denon.



Based on my memory of these cans, that's possible.



cj3209 said:


> Hi, Matt: I had no idea you were on head-fi.org!
> 
> I've ordered like six cables from you. I wish I kept all of them instead of including them when I sold the headphones...ouch. Your cables (I've only used the NOIR Hybrid cables) are very very good and are an incredible value for the money in comparison to other cables. My only quibble is that I wish you were closer so I could get your cables faster!
> 
> ...



Thanks Joon!


----------



## slsmaster

Matez said:


> I strongly believe that my prices aren't crazy. If a day comes that I'll have to increase them, there's going to be a logical explanation why this happened.
> 
> 
> 
> Can I share your post on my FB please? That pic really says it all


Of course you may


----------



## Kevintj604

Looking for an opinion on the "Claire Hybrid Extender 8 braid". I'm currently using a Null Audio Ethos for my Senn 660s in 4.4mm as well as a PW Audio Xerxes in 4.4mm. 

I'm trying to solve for two different cans so I thought i'd just buy the 3m extender in 4.4 to 4-pin XLR. This way I can swap between both headphones on the fly. 

Anyone think that i'll lose some of the qualities of this type of setup?


----------



## Matez

slsmaster said:


> Of course you may



Thanks!



Kevintj604 said:


> Anyone think that i'll lose some of the qualities of this type of setup?



Technically every extender takes something away. But whether you'd be able to actually hear that is a separate thing. Personally I use extenders if I need to and I haven't noticed any drastic changes, so I wouldn't worry too much 

But it's fair to say that if I make a pigtail, I make sure that internally it's the same thing as a cable extended.


----------



## BillK

Need a bit of help regarding which FAW cable to choose for my Sennheiser HD600's

I'm currently using a Copper Series HPC MK2 and fancy a change, even though I really like the cable. Should I go for a Hybrid Series HPC or Claire HPC MK2?
Anyone using either who can advise what the sound signature is for each?

Any advice at all is greatly appreciated!


----------



## jdriver

I just got a Claire HPC Mk2, and while I can't compare it to others in the line, I can say it has lifted the slight veil I was hearing with the $20 cable I got from Amazon for my HE-560 after the stock cable broke. The Claire is a beautifully made cable, I got the transparent black and it's so nice. I was expecting something more bulky but this cable is super flexible and microphonics are non-existant. The service was very fast, I ordered on the 16th and it arrived on the 23rd. Also, I don't know if I'm supposed to mention this, but when I made an account on their website, I was shown (even) better pricing for all but the TOTL!

I like it so much I plan to order an IEM cable as well. Keep up the great work!


----------



## Matez

BillK said:


> Need a bit of help regarding which FAW cable to choose for my Sennheiser HD600's
> 
> I'm currently using a Copper Series HPC MK2 and fancy a change, even though I really like the cable. Should I go for a Hybrid Series HPC or Claire HPC MK2?
> Anyone using either who can advise what the sound signature is for each?
> ...



Personally I would go with a hybrid for these Senns. It's a bit airier and open than copper, so naturally it goes better with cans such as HD 600.



jdriver said:


> I just got a Claire HPC Mk2, and while I can't compare it to others in the line, I can say it has lifted the slight veil I was hearing with the $20 cable I got from Amazon for my HE-560 after the stock cable broke. The Claire is a beautifully made cable, I got the transparent black and it's so nice. I was expecting something more bulky but this cable is super flexible and microphonics are non-existant. The service was very fast, I ordered on the 16th and it arrived on the 23rd. Also, I don't know if I'm supposed to mention this, but when I made an account on their website, I was shown (even) better pricing for all but the TOTL!
> 
> I like it so much I plan to order an IEM cable as well. Keep up the great work!



Thanks a lot! It took a while to beat microphonics, but we did it and I'm happy that you noticed this among other things


----------



## BillK

Matez said:


> Personally I would go with a hybrid for these Senns. It's a bit airier and open than copper, so naturally it goes better with cans such as HD 600.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot! It took a while to beat microphonics, but we did it and I'm happy that you noticed this among other things


Thanks for your reply.


----------



## canfabulous

@Matez - do you have a recommended variant of your cables for the ZMF Aeolus?  I wasn’t sure between a pure copper vs a hybrid, or does it really not matter that much?


----------



## Matez

BillK said:


> Thanks for your reply.



No problem!



canfabulous said:


> @Matez - do you have a recommended variant of your cables for the ZMF Aeolus? I wasn’t sure between a pure copper vs a hybrid, or does it really not matter that much?



It's not a night and day difference, but audible enough for most of my customers (and me) to care. On that note, I haven't heard those cans, but the rough guideline is simple: if you need more meat, copper is the one to get. If you don't want to add more colour but would like to have everything more open and detailed, then that's hybrid. So in your case it comes down to what your cans and ears would like to have more


----------



## almarti

My new Claire Hybrid for MrSpeakers EFO just landed to my home.
Before connecting, is the connector with the green A for right or left channel?
Thanks


----------



## CaptainFantastic

almarti said:


> My new Claire Hybrid for MrSpeakers EFO just landed to my home.
> Before connecting, is the connector with the green A for right or left channel?
> Thanks



Right channel. Use this to check if you want:


----------



## almarti

CaptainFantastic said:


> Right channel. Use this to check if you want:



Thanks


----------



## Arum16

almarti said:


> My new Claire Hybrid for MrSpeakers EFO just landed to my home.
> Before connecting, is the connector with the green A for right or left channel?
> Thanks


By default, FAW cables have their right connector/channel marked with such mentioned green A


----------



## Arum16

CaptainFantastic said:


> Right channel. Use this to check if you want:



Brilliant , nice to have!
Thank you


----------



## Matez

almarti said:


> Before connecting, is the connector with the green A for right or left channel?


Green goes to the right channel, yes. Thanks @Arum16 and @CaptainFantastic 

Btw. how do you like the cable so far?


----------



## almarti

Matez said:


> Green goes to the right channel, yes. Thanks @Arum16 and @CaptainFantastic
> 
> Btw. how do you like the cable so far?


Just dedicated 20min.
Clear improvement with HiBy R5 vs unbalanced output, more spacious more detail. MrSpeakers EFO are not well managed by R5 on unbalanced.
Need more listening times to estimate the overall improvement. The finish is lovely and the flexibility as well - really a worth purchase
Thanks Matt for fast building and shipping.


----------



## bluecar

I've been using Matt's cables for several years with a DAVE and LCD-3s - specifically the Hybrid Noir - it strikes a good balance between authority and clarity with the Audeze cans and suits my listening prefs - well worth a try if you can beg or borrow a cable..... I can't fault the Forza cables for quality - they are incredibly well put together, and I love the flexibility of the fabric wrap on the Noir - easy to handle, doesn't snag and very quiet to handle. Pound for pound (or Euro, or dollar ) they feel like great value for money.


----------



## Matez

almarti said:


> Just dedicated 20min.
> Clear improvement with HiBy R5 vs unbalanced output, more spacious more detail. MrSpeakers EFO are not well managed by R5 on unbalanced.
> Need more listening times to estimate the overall improvement. The finish is lovely and the flexibility as well - really a worth purchase
> Thanks Matt for fast building and shipping.





bluecar said:


> I've been using Matt's cables for several years with a DAVE and LCD-3s - specifically the Hybrid Noir - it strikes a good balance between authority and clarity with the Audeze cans and suits my listening prefs - well worth a try if you can beg or borrow a cable..... I can't fault the Forza cables for quality - they are incredibly well put together, and I love the flexibility of the fabric wrap on the Noir - easy to handle, doesn't snag and very quiet to handle. Pound for pound (or Euro, or dollar ) they feel like great value for money.



Thank you very much guys. It's really cool to read something this type f comments after what's been one crazy day full of work. Have a nice weekend!


----------



## bluecar

Matez said:


> Thank you very much guys. It's really cool to read something this type f comments after what's been one crazy day full of work. Have a nice weekend!


You are very welcome Matt.....now about that loyalty discount scheme....


----------



## Slim1970

I have a set Audeze LCD-XC’s and was wondering what Forza cable would be a good match for them. I would like to retain the details, tighten up the sound and add a little more midrange body.


----------



## Chris Kaoss

The Noir HPC will fit it perfectly, i think.
For a little less the Claire HPC works too, if necessary.


----------



## Slim1970

Chris Kaoss said:


> The Noir HPC will fit it perfectly, i think.
> For a little less the Claire HPC works too, if necessary.


Thanks for the recommendation! Does anyone know if Forza is running any 4th of July discounts at the moment?


----------



## qboogie

I just put in an order for Claire RCA interconnects for use with TT2 outputting to a tube amp. Anyone have any impressions they'd be willing to share? I've heard these cables are very transparent, but is there any additional coloration or staging properties to speak of?


----------



## Matez

bluecar said:


> You are very welcome Matt.....now about that loyalty discount scheme....



Perhaps in the future 



Slim1970 said:


> Thanks for the recommendation! Does anyone know if Forza is running any 4th of July discounts at the moment?



I wasn't 



qboogie said:


> I just put in an order for Claire RCA interconnects for use with TT2 outputting to a tube amp. Anyone have any impressions they'd be willing to share? I've heard these cables are very transparent, but is there any additional coloration or staging properties to speak of?



Transparency usually comes with openness, which I consider as a staging thing, and I think that my cables are open sounding in genera. But on colorations I'd wait for others to chime in


----------



## bluecar

[QUOTE="Matez, post: 15726996, member: 32584"
Transparency usually comes with openness, which I consider as a staging thing, and I think that my cables are open sounding in genera. But on colorations I'd wait for others to chime in 
[/QUOTE]

I never noticed any significant coloration with the Noir cables, but I'm an audio philistine.....


----------



## Slim1970

Ordered me a Noir Hybrid HPC cable for my LCD-XC's. I'm looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## Wes S

Slim1970 said:


> Ordered me a Noir Hybrid HPC cable for my LCD-XC's. I'm looking forward to trying it out.


Nice man!  I am pretty sure you are going to love that cable.


----------



## Ludwig1968 (Jul 10, 2020)

This is my Forza Hybrid cable connected to my new iems. Cable is well manufactured, connectors are very good quality and all is good looking, I like too much the black translucent cover. Cable sounds good, precise and detailed, wearing fatigue and microphonics are almost absent. Price is good, I'm glad I've bought this cable.


----------



## Matez

bluecar said:


> I never noticed any significant coloration with the Noir cables, but I'm an audio philistine.....



Fair enough 



Wes S said:


> Nice man! I am pretty sure you are going to love that cable.



Thanks! I also think that he might like it!



Ludwig1968 said:


> This is my Forza Hybrid cable connected to my new iems. Cable is well manufactured, connectors are very good quality and all is good looking, I like too much the black translucent cover. Cable sounds good, precise and detailed, wearing fatigue and microphonics are almost absent. Price is good, I'm glad I've bought this cable.



Thanks a lot. Can I share your post on my FB please?


----------



## Ludwig1968

Matez said:


> Fair enough
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, it's my pleasure..


----------



## chechu21

The cable that you put to an earphone that does not have a modifiable cable is fixed or is it interchangeable? I hope my question is understood. Thank you.


----------



## Matez

chechu21 said:


> The cable that you put to an earphone that does not have a modifiable cable is fixed or is it interchangeable? I hope my question is understood. Thank you.



If I make internal reworks on headphones (for example I add sockets), all cables inside are soldered. But if a customer would like to have a cable fixed to hers/his headphones, that's possible as well. Does this answer your question? Or was something else on your mind? 



Ludwig1968 said:


> Yes, it's my pleasure..



Thank you!


----------



## Slim1970

@Matez, can you make a cable for the new Audio-Technica ATH-AWKT's? They use  A2DC (Audio Designed Detachable Coaxial) connectors at the headphone end.


----------



## Matez

Slim1970 said:


> @Matez, can you make a cable for the new Audio-Technica ATH-AWKT's? They use  A2DC (Audio Designed Detachable Coaxial) connectors at the headphone end.



I should easily be able to if I can get my hands on necessary connectors. Can you please drop me a mail? Thanks!


----------



## Slim1970

Matez said:


> I should easily be able to if I can get my hands on necessary connectors. Can you please drop me a mail? Thanks!


I sure will, thanks!


----------



## OscSop

How do the Forza cables (Noir Hybrid) compare to the Lavricables Master series.  Similar priced.
This would be for some Focal Elegias with the source as either a AK SE100 or an iMac with Tidal Masters running through an wifi Zen Dac.
Thanks
Jon


----------



## Matez

Slim1970 said:


> I sure will, thanks!



 



OscSop said:


> How do the Forza cables (Noir Hybrid) compare to the Lavricables Master series.  Similar priced.
> This would be for some Focal Elegias with the source as either a AK SE100 or an iMac with Tidal Masters running through an wifi Zen Dac.
> Thanks
> Jon



That's a tough question. From what I can tell, Lavricables is into silver conductors, and by choice I never got to silver deeper than my copper/silver hybrid. So it's a matter of different design philosophies I imagine, not worse&better but rather system specific.


----------



## Slim1970

Waiting on my Noir Hybrid cable to ship. I also have a Lavricables Grand that I can compare the Forza too once I get it


----------



## OscSop

Slim1970 said:


> Waiting on my Noir Hybrid cable to ship. I also have a Lavricables Grand that I can compare the Forza too once I get it


Will be interested to see if you discern any differences


----------



## OscSop

Matez said:


> That's a tough question. From what I can tell, Lavricables is into silver conductors, and by choice I never got to silver deeper than my copper/silver hybrid. So it's a matter of different design philosophies I imagine, not worse&better but rather system specific.


Just ordered a Noir Hybrid, so look forward to testing it out


----------



## Matez

Slim1970 said:


> Waiting on my Noir Hybrid cable to ship. I also have a Lavricables Grand that I can compare the Forza too once I get it



Please do and let us all know how it went 



OscSop said:


> Just ordered a Noir Hybrid, so look forward to testing it out



Thank you! Once you have it in use for several weeks, please feel free to let me know your thoughts about it


----------



## Chris Kaoss

Hi guys, me again. ^^
Own a Noir Hybrid for my Era-1 and been looking for a FAW cable for my Monitor 5.
While, imo, the freq response of the SEM5 is fairly even and, to my ears, quite neutral, while the Era-1 is more natural.

This leads me to the Noir HPC to add a little more "definition" to the lows. 
What're your thoughts about?

Thank you for joining and have a great day.
Chris


----------



## Navodar

Just received Claire HPC Mk2 for my Fidelio X2HR. Beautiful cable, very well executed. Will certainly come back for more of those for other cans..


----------



## Nostoi

Slim1970 said:


> Waiting on my Noir Hybrid cable to ship. I also have a Lavricables Grand that I can compare the Forza too once I get it


Can you let us know how the cable pans out for your AWKT? Curious to see it.


----------



## Slim1970

Nostoi said:


> Can you let us know how the cable pans out for your AWKT? Curious to see it.


This one will be for my LCD-XC's. I've contacted Matt through the website to see if he has the A2DC connectors for the Audio-Technica's. I definitely think they could benefit from the mixture of silver and copper that the Noir Hybrid has. Then part of me is thinking that an all copper cable would be the better choice to add a bit more body to their sound. But I think I would lose the detail, clarity and openness of the AWKT's if I went with the Noir HPC Mk2. That's something I don't want to do.


----------



## Matez

Chris Kaoss said:


> This leads me to the Noir HPC to add a little more "definition" to the lows.



By "definition" you mean roundness or control?



Navodar said:


> Just received Claire HPC Mk2 for my Fidelio X2HR. Beautiful cable, very well executed. Will certainly come back for more of those for other cans..



Thanks a lot and enjoy! If you'll need something else in the future, I'll be around!


----------



## shafat777

Ordered a 6.3mm to 4 pin XLR adapter Noir Hybrid 4 days ago but havent received any updates yet? Apart from this forum, has anyone heard from Matt recently?


----------



## Chris Kaoss

Matez said:


> By "definition" you mean roundness or control?


More roundness, if you'd called it that way. 😊

The control on the SEM5 is top notch, imo.

Thanks for asking.
Will be more specific next time.


----------



## Matez

shafat777 said:


> Ordered a 6.3mm to 4 pin XLR adapter Noir Hybrid 4 days ago but havent received any updates yet? Apart from this forum, has anyone heard from Matt recently?



Hi @shafat777 

I've sent you a mail two days ago. Can you please check? Parhaps it landed in your spam folder?



Chris Kaoss said:


> More roundness, if you'd called it that way. 😊
> 
> The control on the SEM5 is top notch, imo.
> 
> Thanks for asking.



Copper is in general rounder and a bit meatier. If these are qualities you might be interested in, then copper is the way to go.



Chris Kaoss said:


> Will be more specific next time.



It's all OK


----------



## shafat777

I got it @Matez  Thanks man. Looking forward to it. 

Also, stop teasing us with your new cable products. Just release it already


----------



## CaptainFantastic

shafat777 said:


> I got it @Matez  Thanks man. Looking forward to it.
> 
> Also, stop teasing us with your new cable products. Just release it already



Good things come to those who wait.  Here in Europe we have a different sense of time. We can wait two years like it's nothing.


----------



## Matez

shafat777 said:


> Also, stop teasing us with your new cable products. Just release it already



If it only was so simple 

On the upside, I'm almost there. I have everything figured out the key component with its exterior. Some details to flesh out and a number of external suppliers to bother. Not a big deal, but some things are up to them as usual.



CaptainFantastic said:


> Good things come to those who wait.  Here in Europe we have a different sense of time. We can wait two years like it's nothing.



So very true!


----------



## Slim1970

Got my Noir Hybrid HPC cable. It's a beautifully made cable and sounds good. There are some members here that wanted me to compare it my Lavricables Grand. I'll start by saying that they are miles apart at this point. The Noir Hybrid HPC cable is a lot warmer sounding despite having a mixture of silver in it. It's full bodied with great bass and has a wonderful p.r.a.t. factor to it. I fully expect the silver to shine through at some point and add the detail, clarity silver is know for. I only have a couple of hours on it. As of right now the copper properties of the cable are dominant. 

I initially tried the Noir Hybrid HPC cable on my LCD-4z's and it made them even warmer sounding. It thickened up and already lush midrange and lowered the treble energy. I then placed it on my LCD-X's and it fared must better. The LCD-X's is brighter sounding and the state that the Noir Hybrid HPC cable is in now it blends very well with it. The bass is impactful, the midrange sounds absolutely lush and full and treble clarity and detail is now spot on.

The Lavricables Grand is more transparent sounding and seems to enhance what's good about the headphone. For example, I have it on my HEKse's. What the Lavricables did for my HEKse's was make them more detailed and faster. The bass got more defined and more taunt with more energy in sub bass region. The detail retrieval and transparency levels took a step up. The midrange sounds more balanced. Vocals sound natural and guitars on rock and metal music have more edge and grunt to them now. I also don't hear the treble peakiness any longer. It sounds a lot smoother in the upper regions. Instrument placement and staging also improved.

I don't expect the Noir Hybrid to match the transparency levels of the Lavricables Grands, being that it is an 20 core all silver cable. I do expect the silver/copper mix to have a better blend of warmth, body and clarity once it burns in.


----------



## bujinkan

Just received my new cables for my Ananda headphones ending in a 2.5 balanced . Thanks a lot .
One question ..I dont see any right and left indicators anywhere


----------



## Chris Kaoss

There is a green "a" on the right connector. 
Or should be. ^^


----------



## OscSop

Slim1970 said:


> Got my Noir Hybrid HPC cable. It's a beautifully made cable and sounds good. There are some members here that wanted me to compare it my Lavricables Grand. I'll start by saying that they are miles apart at this point. The Noir Hybrid HPC cable is a lot warmer sounding despite having a mixture of silver in it. It's full bodied with great bass and has a wonderful p.r.a.t. factor to it. I fully expect the silver to shine through at some point and add the detail, clarity silver is know for. I only have a couple of hours on it. As of right now the copper properties of the cable are dominant.
> 
> I initially tried the Noir Hybrid HPC cable on my LCD-4z's and it made them even warmer sounding. It thickened up and already lush midrange and lowered the treble energy. I then placed it on my LCD-X's and it fared must better. The LCD-X's is brighter sounding and the state that the Noir Hybrid HPC cable is in now it blends very well with it. The bass is impactful, the midrange sounds absolutely lush and full and treble clarity and detail is now spot on.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comparison, much appreciated.  Cable looks good.
My Noir Hybrid are due to arrive tomorrow; can't wait


----------



## Slim1970 (Jul 29, 2020)

OscSop said:


> Thanks for the comparison, much appreciated.  Cable looks good.
> My Noir Hybrid are due to arrive tomorrow; can't wait


You're going to like it especially if you are pairing it with a brighter sounding headphone. The Noir Hybrid really balances out the sound while enhancing, slightly, the low end and midrange, and evening out the treble spikes.


----------



## lobster

Hi Matt,

Received my Noir Hybrid HPC cable today, very nice quality and fast delivery ! 
It is now connected to my Sony MDR-Z1R and sounds very nice!

Thanks!


----------



## OscSop

Chris Kaoss said:


> There is a green "a" on the right connector.
> Or should be. ^^


Just so I am clear, Green = Right, Black (non Green) = Left, Correct?  Seems to work anyway


----------



## Chris Kaoss (Jul 29, 2020)

OscSop said:


> Just so I am clear, Green = Right, Black (non Green) = Left, Correct?  Seems to work anyway


Usually, green = right, white/ non green = left.


----------



## Matez

Slim1970 said:


> Got my Noir Hybrid HPC cable. It's a beautifully made cable and sounds good. There are some members here that wanted me to compare it my Lavricables Grand. I'll start by saying that they are miles apart at this point. The Noir Hybrid HPC cable is a lot warmer sounding despite having a mixture of silver in it. It's full bodied with great bass and has a wonderful p.r.a.t. factor to it. I fully expect the silver to shine through at some point and add the detail, clarity silver is know for. I only have a couple of hours on it. As of right now the copper properties of the cable are dominant.
> 
> I initially tried the Noir Hybrid HPC cable on my LCD-4z's and it made them even warmer sounding. It thickened up and already lush midrange and lowered the treble energy. I then placed it on my LCD-X's and it fared must better. The LCD-X's is brighter sounding and the state that the Noir Hybrid HPC cable is in now it blends very well with it. The bass is impactful, the midrange sounds absolutely lush and full and treble clarity and detail is now spot on.
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot for your feedback. Knowing how silver sounds like, I'd say it's a spot on. Also, I like what you did with your Hugo on that arm or whatever it is 

Can I please use this photo and your impressions on my FB wall?



Chris Kaoss said:


> There is a green "a" on the right connector.



Yes!



OscSop said:


> Just so I am clear, Green = Right, Black (non Green) = Left, Correct? Seems to work anyway



Yup!



lobster said:


> Hi Matt,
> 
> Received my Noir Hybrid HPC cable today, very nice quality and fast delivery !
> It is now connected to my Sony MDR-Z1R and sounds very nice!



Hiya,

Great to hear that you have it and yes, it looks nice among that Sony hardware. Can I please share your photo on my FB wall?


----------



## OscSop (Jul 29, 2020)

Today is a good day...... Noir Hybrid cable arrived 
Really good looking cable.  In comparison to the Focal stock cable it is instantly nicer to have some flexibility in the cable.
Sound wise, right out of the box, the sound is stunning.  over the stock cable, there seems to be a little more oomph to the sound.  I seem to have more lows or a deeper base, but not losing the mids or highs which are still clear and not lost.
Also microphonics have been all but eliminated.
So far really happy and looking forward to burning them in and letting the cables settle.
Fantastic cable, will be back again for more


----------



## OscSop

Chris Kaoss said:


> Usually, green = right, white/ non green = left.


Thanks for confirming.  I assume it takes it from the nautical terms of Port-red-left & Starboard-right-green...?


----------



## Slim1970

Matez said:


> Thanks a lot for your feedback. Knowing how silver sounds like, I'd say it's a spot on. Also, I like what you did with your Hugo on that arm or whatever it is
> 
> Can I please use this photo and your impressions on my FB wall?


You sure can!


----------



## Slim1970

Outstanding pairing, LCD-XC’s and Noir Hybrid HPC!


----------



## OM hawk

I recently received my custom usb cable from Forza, a usb c to micro usb cable, with just enough length to comfortably connect my HiBy R5 dap to my Hugo 2 dac. I will say the shipping to the US from Poland is pretty steep, (about 30 dollars) but the cable itself was fairly priced. It sounds great, seems well made, and is exactly what I needed! I also have to give Matt props for the unboxing experience, it was pretty epic. It came in a very small box, and at first you think its going to be a barebones "pizza box" deal, but then... wood shavings, bro!


----------



## Matez

OscSop said:


> Thanks for confirming. I assume it takes it from the nautical terms of Port-red-left & Starboard-right-green...?



I simply like green 



Slim1970 said:


> Outstanding pairing, LCD-XC’s and Noir Hybrid HPC!



Thanks!



OM hawk said:


> It came in a very small box, and at first you think its going to be a barebones "pizza box" deal, but then... wood shavings, bro!


I'm by nature as eco-friendly as I possibly can be, and also I'm happy when my eco-attitude is noticed in my work, so thank you very much! 



Slim1970 said:


> You sure can!



Brilliant, cheers   



OscSop said:


> Today is a good day...... Noir Hybrid cable arrived
> Really good looking cable. In comparison to the Focal stock cable it is instantly nicer to have some flexibility in the cable.
> Sound wise, right out of the box, the sound is stunning. over the stock cable, there seems to be a little more oomph to the sound. I seem to have more lows or a deeper base, but not losing the mids or highs which are still clear and not lost.
> Also microphonics have been all but eliminated.
> ...



Thanks a ton. It's always good to read posts such as yours, and yes, there was a lot of effort to deal with microphonics. Personally that's one thing I hate the most in audio cables.


----------



## lobster

Matez said:


> Hiya,
> 
> Great to hear that you have it and yes, it looks nice among that Sony hardware. Can I please share your photo on my FB wall?



Yes please.


----------



## bluecar

More Noir Hybrid HPC goodness from Forza. As usual, sounds great, beautifully made and a joy in use - cheers Matt


----------



## Matez

lobster said:


> Yes please.



Thanks! 



bluecar said:


> More Noir Hybrid HPC goodness from Forza. As usual, sounds great, beautifully made and a joy in use - cheers Matt



You're welcome and enjoy!


----------



## Matez

Folks, one question:

If you had to name one thing you would like to change/improve about my company or products, what would it be?


----------



## Nostoi

Matez said:


> Folks, one question:
> 
> If you had to name one thing you would like to change/improve about my company or products, what would it be?


What would be beneficial is if you listed all the terminations/plugs in each of your cable options. Some you can do on request but it would save time in the ordering process to have them listed.


----------



## johnnypaddock (Aug 5, 2020)

Matez said:


> Folks, one question:
> 
> If you had to name one thing you would like to change/improve about my company or products, what would it be?



I'd suggest possibly adding a few longer lengths to the standard selections on the website. I'm not sure how many people need longer than 3M, but this is always a factor for me because of the way my system is set up.


----------



## Chris Kaoss

Mmh.
Maybe add some shades to the Noir and pictures of the different plugs.  
Nice to have some different styles to play with.


----------



## CaptainFantastic

Maybe more choice in terms of connectors. For example, if I want a Furutech 6.3mm ending, you have just one option. I love it, but it's heavier, not suitable for some of the lighter cables. There are other Furutech options, and maybe you could add them and say that they are available upon request with an extra delay, etc.

Same for the connectors on the headphone side. The Sennheiser 6-series connectors are very nice, but not everyone wants the fattest ones. I am rethinking whether they are right for the HD-600. I changed to an ADL Furutech cable because the FAW cable was making some crackling noises because of the connectors. So it would be great if on that end too, you could offer options (with upon request and extra delay being understood).


----------



## Slim1970

@Matez is there a difference between the Hifiman 3.5mm connectors and the Focal 3.5mm connectors? I’m looking at buying the Noir Hybrid HPC cable for my Quad Era-1’s but I’m not sure which connector to choose


----------



## Chris Kaoss

Slim1970 said:


> @Matez is there a difference between the Hifiman 3.5mm connectors and the Focal 3.5mm connectors? I’m looking at buying the Noir Hybrid HPC cable for my Quad Era-1’s but I’m not sure which connector to choose


Pick the T1.2 Termination.
The wiring of the Quad is a bit different than the T1.2.
Tip and ring on the Era is "+" on each side.

This is how i ordered mine.


----------



## Lay.

Matez said:


> If you had to name one thing you would like to change/improve about my company or products, what would it be?



Option to get smaller splitter for the Noir cables than the CNC aluminum one?


----------



## Louisiana

I have just ordered a Noir Hybrid Cable for my LCD-2C.
For me, these are the most beautiful cables ever!

I think my headphones will look better with these cables than ever before.


----------



## hAbIrAbI

I would like to see a silver option. If only for aestethical reasons.


----------



## Matez

Guys (...and girls, if there are any ), thanks a lot for your suggestions!



Nostoi said:


> What would be beneficial is if you listed all the terminations/plugs in each of your cable options. Some you can do on request but it would save time in the ordering process to have them listed.



That's doable, I intend to redo my website and then I'll expand available options.



johnnypaddock said:


> I'd suggest possibly adding a few longer lengths to the standard selections on the website. I'm not sure how many people need longer than 3M, but this is always a factor for me because of the way my system is set up.



That's a fair point. 5m+ cables aren't as uncommon as I thought during my site's original design. That will change with the new one.



Chris Kaoss said:


> Maybe add some shades to the Noir and pictures of the different plugs.



You know what they say: once you go black, you never go... 

Noir will remain all black. This color became one of my trademarks.



CaptainFantastic said:


> Maybe more choice in terms of connectors. For example, if I want a Furutech 6.3mm ending, you have just one option. I love it, but it's heavier, not suitable for some of the lighter cables. There are other Furutech options, and maybe you could add them and say that they are available upon request with an extra delay, etc.
> 
> Same for the connectors on the headphone side. The Sennheiser 6-series connectors are very nice, but not everyone wants the fattest ones. I am rethinking whether they are right for the HD-600. I changed to an ADL Furutech cable because the FAW cable was making some crackling noises because of the connectors. So it would be great if on that end too, you could offer options (with upon request and extra delay being understood).



That's possible. Once my new site launches, the list of available options will expand, and with all extra info (delay, extra cost etc.) when suitable.



Chris Kaoss said:


> Pick the T1.2 Termination.
> The wiring of the Quad is a bit different than the T1.2.
> Tip and ring on the Era is "+" on each side.



Exactly. @Slim1970 



Lay. said:


> Option to get smaller splitter for the Noir cables than the CNC aluminum one?



I'll look into this, and most likely there are shapes other than barrels that are feasible to make this happen.



Louisiana said:


> I have just ordered a Noir Hybrid Cable for my LCD-2C.
> For me, these are the most beautiful cables ever!



Thanks!



hAbIrAbI said:


> I would like to see a silver option. If only for aestethical reasons.



The Noir range has to remain all black, sorry!


----------



## hAbIrAbI (Aug 10, 2020)

Matez said:


> The Noir range has to remain all black, sorry!



That's fine with me. I'm very happy with my Noir Hybrids and them being black. I was thinking of the IEM cables which are available in transparent. Question is would it be an issue to have silver in the Noir and IEM line if you can source silver cables?

Another suggestion although I'm not sure if it's feasible especially with regards to maintenance would be if there was a selector to select your headphone/IEM and it would already filter the termination on the headphone side to only viable options and on the other side it would arrange them in a sensible order. So for my HEKse it would automatically find me 3.5mm plugs for the headphone side and on the other side it would put 6.3mm, XLR and 3.5mm first and the other options below that because it makes contextual sense.
For my coming A18s it would preselect the right 2 pin termination on headphone side and show 3.5mm, 2.5mm bal, 4.4mm bal and then the rest.

I think this would make it much easier for none Head-fi nerds to find the right cable with the proper termination.

Also while I'm not sure if this makes sense for a cable website a way to compare different cable types would be cool. That way if you have two hybrid options is easier to see what's different between the cables.


----------



## Matez (Aug 12, 2020)

hAbIrAbI said:


> Question is would it be an issue to have silver in the Noir and IEM line if you can source silver cables?



A quality silver conductor is possible, but substantially more expensive (at least the one I like to a degree) over what I have right now. In effect fully silver Noir would get far pricier, and I always wanted to have my prices as reasonable as possible. Perhaps one day I'll introduce silver cables, but for now my aim is elsewhere. Hybrids tend to nicely connect silver and copper qualities.



hAbIrAbI said:


> Also while I'm not sure if this makes sense for a cable website a way to compare different cable types would be cool. That way if you have two hybrid options is easier to see what's different between the cables.



I intend to upgrade my site, so it'll be simpler and more informational than it is now. Then I'll have some clear explanations between products.



hAbIrAbI said:


> Another suggestion although I'm not sure if it's feasible especially with regards to maintenance would be if there was a selector to select your headphone/IEM and it would already filter the termination on the headphone side to only viable options and on the other side it would arrange them in a sensible order. So for my HEKse it would automatically find me 3.5mm plugs for the headphone side and on the other side it would put 6.3mm, XLR and 3.5mm first and the other options below that because it makes contextual sense.
> For my coming A18s it would preselect the right 2 pin termination on headphone side and show 3.5mm, 2.5mm bal, 4.4mm bal and then the rest.



Although I understand the need, someone would have to constantly track industry changes, make according on-site adjustments and add new models. For example, HiFiMan Susvara came out with 2.5mm sockets, but current versions have 3.5mm, and that's only one product. Needless to say, the headphone industry for operations like mine can be automated only to an extent, customization has to be a part of it.

My business is small, and most things I handle personally, so instead of having constant site updates on mind I encourage everyone to mail/call me. That's quicker and more reliable


----------



## Arniesb

Matez said:


> A quality silver conductor is possible, but substantially more expensive (at least the one I like to a degree) over what I have right now. In effect fully silver Noir would get far pricier, and I always wanted to have my prices as reasonable as possible. Perhaps one day I'll introduce silver cables, but for now my aim is elsewhere. Hybrids tend to nicely connect silver and copper qualities.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


People In Europe buy cables from Usa, because no one here provides large gauge Silver OCC Litz cables... Just sayin lol.


----------



## Kallbo (Aug 17, 2020)

Arniesb said:


> People In Europe buy cables from Usa, because no one here provides large gauge Silver OCC Litz cables... Just sayin lol.



...


----------



## TheRealDz

I have a question for those who have iem cables.  

I prefer ear guides - and even memory wire - to help keep my iems in place in my ears. 

FAW instead goes with L-shape connectors.  Are these effective in holding iems solidly in your ears? 

Does Matt do memory wire on request?  Or is it even needed? 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Louisiana

Louisiana said:


> I have just ordered a Noir Hybrid Cable for my LCD-2C.
> For me, these are the most beautiful cables ever!
> 
> I think my headphones will look better with these cables than ever before.



Today my cable from FAW arrived.
There are always discussions about who is the better - Superman or Batman - I don't care which of the two is the best, but right after that comes @Matez 

I realy love my new Noir Hybrid HPC Cable! 


I ordered the Noir Hybrid HPC with no expectations, I just wanted it because it was beautiful.
So far I have been able to test DIY cables from a German manufacturer, as well as a really very expensive cable from Wireworld, with both I could not find any difference in sound.

When I connected the Noir Hybrid today, I was absolutely surprised, it was as if it had opened my headphones.
I would never have expected that, but I know one thing for sure:

In future only cables from FAW!
The presentation is effortless & relaxing and wonderfully engrossing… no edginess, no fatigue, sensationell!


@Matez

Is it possible to make an XLR cable to connect my DAC and AMP?
Unfortunately, only RCA connections are offered on your site.






Desktop is still in build, waiting for my rack


----------



## Slim1970

Louisiana said:


> Today my cable from FAW arrived.
> There are always discussions about who is the better - Superman or Batman - I don't care which of the two is the best, but right after that comes @Matez
> 
> I realy love my new Noir Hybrid HPC Cable!
> ...


Great cable, I have mine hooked up to the LCD-XC’s. I did try my Noir Hybrid HPC cable with my LCD-X’s with the same favorable results.


----------



## Halam (Aug 17, 2020)

Hi everybody, I found more time for thorough listening to my Meze 99 Classic with Claire HPC Mk2 with multibit Hifiman HM-801 Fullsymmod player and I want to share my impressions. The difference with stock cable is HUGE (though stock cable is not bad). You can believe or not in cables, but Forza cable is so much better. Sound is so full, powerful, weighty, but balance remain on all frequencies at the same time. I can easily discern all instruments and notes. Sound is even overwhelming sometimes with my multibit player. I thinking about Hybrid HPC now to tame bass a little bit, though it's so delicious. And the quality is top notch, the cable is accurately and nicely done, lightweight and flexible. Viablue connector is firmly sitting in the jack. Claire HPC Mc2 is highly recommended for Meze 99 Classic. And thank you Mat again


----------



## Arum16

> Is it possible to make an XLR cable to connect my DAC and AMP?
> Unfortunately, only RCA connections are offered on your site.



I've got a pair of interconnect Claire Series cables. 3Pin XLR male to 3Pin XLR female.
These go between fully balanced AMP and DAC.
The site doesn't carry these options, so i've contacted Matez via email.
Hope this helps.


----------



## banda

Arum16 said:


> I've got a pair of interconnect Claire Series cables. 3Pin XLR male to 3Pin XLR female.
> These go between fully balanced AMP and DAC.
> The site doesn't carry these options, so i've contacted Matez via email.
> Hope this helps.


It helps me! I just checked recently and was wondering about the same thing. Can we see a photo of your cables?


----------



## Jon773

Arum16 said:


> I've got a pair of interconnect Claire Series cables. 3Pin XLR male to 3Pin XLR female.
> These go between fully balanced AMP and DAC.
> The site doesn't carry these options, so i've contacted Matez via email.
> Hope this helps.



They will look like the XLR end of the headphone cable I would imagine.

More interesting to ask how they sound and what cables they replaced...


----------



## banda

Jon773 said:


> They will look like the XLR end of the headphone cable I would imagine.
> 
> More interesting to ask how they sound and what cables they replaced...


I like getting to see people's gear.


----------



## CaptainFantastic

banda said:


> I like getting to see people's gear.



Then make sure you are subscribed to the "Show us your Head-Fi station at it's current state. No old pictures please..." thread, if you aren't already.


----------



## Arum16 (Aug 19, 2020)

banda said:


> It helps me! I just checked recently and was wondering about the same thing. Can we see a photo of your cables?



Here goes:
PC ----> SMSL SU-8 ----> Loxjie P20 ----> HD6XX


Cable detail:


----------



## Arum16

Jon773 said:


> They will look like the XLR end of the headphone cable I would imagine.
> 
> More interesting to ask how they sound and what cables they replaced...



Sound-wise impressions. These cables didn't replace older ones. This is in effect my entry level PC Audio combo.

This is my preferred setup. My music sounds fun engaging. Treble is clear and non fatiguing. Bass is well extended and neither blurred nor boomy.


----------



## banda

Arum16 said:


> Here goes:
> PC ----> SMSL SU-8 ----> Loxjie P20 ----> HD6XX
> 
> 
> Cable detail:


Thanks! Nice setup.



CaptainFantastic said:


> Then make sure you are subscribed to the "Show us your Head-Fi station at it's current state. No old pictures please..." thread, if you aren't already.


It's the first thread I subscribed to!


----------



## TheRealDz

I ordered a copper Claire for my new Focal Elegia, but of course you all have given me second thoughts about whether I should have gone hybrid... 😳

I emailed Matt to see if it is too late to pay the difference to get the Hybrid 🤞🤞


----------



## Slim1970

Looking at picking up a Claire Hybrid HPC for my HD600’s. Seems like it would make a good match for them.


----------



## Matez

Arniesb said:


> People In Europe buy cables from Usa, because no one here provides large gauge Silver OCC Litz cables... Just sayin lol.



I'll let you in on a secret. For months I've been secretly working very hard on something that goes way beyond copper, silver, or their mixtures. It's bonkers how this new thing handles signal transmission. I can't say much, but I'm almost there. 



Arum16 said:


> Cable detail:



Great stuff, thanks!



Arum16 said:


> The site doesn't carry these options, so i've contacted Matez via email.



Yes, if something's not at my site, a mail/phone is the way to go 



Halam said:


> You can believe or not in cables, but Forza cable is so much better.



I believe you 

On a more serious note, Meze cans respond to cables very well.


Louisiana said:


> Desktop is still in build, waiting for my rack



Pro iCAN likes black cables


----------



## hAbIrAbI

Matez said:


> I'll let you in on a secret. For months I've been secretly working very hard on something that goes way beyond copper, silver, or their mixtures. It's bonkers how this new thing handles signal transmission. I can't say much, but I'm almost there.



Great to hear. Is the new product only targeted at full size headphones or also for IEMs? How are the aesthetics?

My new A18s should arrive this week and I am looking what cable to give them.


----------



## Arniesb

Matez said:


> I'll let you in on a secret. For months I've been secretly working very hard on something that goes way beyond copper, silver, or their mixtures. It's bonkers how this new thing handles signal transmission. I can't say much, but I'm almost there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh thats so nice and i would gladly support neighbour Poland.


----------



## CaptainFantastic

I just hope the new product is safe (from a toxicity, carcinogenic point of view).


----------



## kutya

Hi

I want to buy FAW cable, but the connector has not been decided yet. The ViaBlue (3.5mm) is very nice, but I do not know how it looks Switchcraft and Neutrik. Can anyone show me how it looks assembled?Thank you so much


----------



## seenc

Matez said:


> I'll let you in on a secret. For months I've been secretly working very hard on something that goes way beyond copper, silver, or their mixtures. It's bonkers how this new thing handles signal transmission. I can't say much, but I'm almost there.


----------



## LoryWiv

Matez said:


> I'll let you in on a secret. For months I've been secretly working very hard on something that goes way beyond copper, silver, or their mixtures. It's bonkers how this new thing handles signal transmission. I can't say much, but I'm almost there.


Exciting, I know that will keep me tuned to this thread!!! When might we expect an announcement, lest I spend my cable budget on something else than regret not waiting FAW's latest and greatest?

Thanks, @Matez !


----------



## xenithon

hAbIrAbI said:


> Great to hear. Is the new product only targeted at full size headphones or also for IEMs? How are the aesthetics?
> 
> My new A18s should arrive this week and I am looking what cable to give them.



I second this. Have a FAW Hybrid IEM cable and on the lookout for an upgrade; would be great to stick with team Forza


----------



## banda

xenithon said:


> I second this. Have a FAW Hybrid IEM cable and on the lookout for an upgrade; would be great to stick with team Forza


What are you looking to upgrade for?


----------



## banda (Aug 26, 2020)

LoryWiv said:


> Exciting, I know that will keep me tuned to this thread!!! When might we expect an announcement, lest I spend my cable budget on something else than regret not waiting FAW's latest and greatest?
> 
> Thanks, @Matez !


I'd also like to know if there's any idea of when smaller splitters will be possible, and if there's any possibility of customising the colour of the logo too! At least to have it be black or dark grey or something like that.


----------



## Wes S

seenc said:


>


The suspense is killing me!


----------



## Matez

hAbIrAbI said:


> Great to hear. Is the new product only targeted at full size headphones or also for IEMs? How are the aesthetics?



It would be extremely difficult to have it compliant with IEMs.


seenc said:


>



Yup!



LoryWiv said:


> Exciting, I know that will keep me tuned to this thread!!! When might we expect an announcement, lest I spend my cable budget on something else than regret not waiting FAW's latest and greatest?



The final product is finished, and I intend to have it available for everyone later on this year.



xenithon said:


> I second this. Have a FAW Hybrid IEM cable and on the lookout for an upgrade; would be great to stick with team Forza



At the moment my latest development is not fit for IEMs, sorry! The reason is of course practicality.



banda said:


> I'd also like to know if there's any idea of when smaller splitters will be possible, and if there's any possibility of customising the colour of the logo too! At least to have it be black or dark grey or something like that.



I'm looking into that, but for now can't say or promise anything. It's too early, but I'll have all such details ready in my official announcement.



Wes S said:


> The suspense is killing me!



Trust me, I'm counting days when I can finally drop the veil and reveal what I did


----------



## joshnor713

Anticipation is killing me as well


----------



## TheRealDz

Matt hadn't shipped my Claire Copper cables, but was kind enough let me pay the difference to upgrade to the Hybrid version.  Very cool of him!

So now I have a Hybrid Claire on its way - can't wait to hear how it sounds on my Focal Elegia 🤓🤓🤓


----------



## Matez

joshnor713 said:


> Anticipation is killing me as well



Stay strong 



TheRealDz said:


> Matt hadn't shipped my Claire Copper cables, but was kind enough let me pay the difference to upgrade to the Hybrid version. Very cool of him!



My pleasure. If it isn't too late to change an order, I'll always help.


----------



## Jon773

Still waiting for my Forza cable to be re-terminated for my Focal Stellia, but will be worth it.

@Matez i will be using my Stellia on the train next week, will let u know how they perform 👍


----------



## feverfive

Haven't visited this thread in years (was actually away from the hobby for years as well, hahahaha).  Matez made me a nice mini-to-mini interconnect and a cable for the Shure 1540's I used to own (pretty sure that cable wire config was new at the time; wasn't being marketed) 5+ years ago.

Anyway, I might be in the market for an upgrade cable for my soon to arrive ATH-WP900; 1.2 meter A2DC to balanced 4.4mm cable is what I'd be after.  I need to run with these cans for awhile to determine what type of wire I'd prefer, though I can make some assumptions based on impressions/reviews I've read.


----------



## Matez

Jon773 said:


> @Matez i will be using my Stellia on the train next week, will let u know how they perform 👍



Please do!



feverfive said:


> Haven't visited this thread in years (was actually away from the hobby for years as well, hahahaha). Matez made me a nice mini-to-mini interconnect and a cable for the Shure 1540's I used to own (pretty sure that cable wire config was new at the time; wasn't being marketed) 5+ years ago.



Welcome back!



feverfive said:


> Anyway, I might be in the market for an upgrade cable for my soon to arrive ATH-WP900; 1.2 meter A2DC to balanced 4.4mm cable is what I'd be after. I need to run with these cans for awhile to determine what type of wire I'd prefer, though I can make some assumptions based on impressions/reviews I've read.



Which one would it be if you don't mind me asking? Something purely copper, or some silver in the mix?


----------



## feverfive

Matez said:


> Please do!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I literally just posted in the WP900 thread that I just unboxed these and have them on my head for the first time; now on my second song.  I need more time with these, but if I had to choose right now based on initial impressions, I'd probably be after a pure copper UPOCC; these cans are riding the edge of bright (which I actually like) in the treble region. Might want something to help add meat to the mids...again though, so early in time with these.

I loved the quality of the cables you made me back in the day.  If you have A2DC connectors, I'll be in touch to see what specific config + cost makes sense for me.


----------



## Nostoi

feverfive said:


> Haven't visited this thread in years (was actually away from the hobby for years as well, hahahaha).  Matez made me a nice mini-to-mini interconnect and a cable for the Shure 1540's I used to own (pretty sure that cable wire config was new at the time; wasn't being marketed) 5+ years ago.
> 
> Anyway, I might be in the market for an upgrade cable for my soon to arrive ATH-WP900; 1.2 meter A2DC to balanced 4.4mm cable is what I'd be after.  I need to run with these cans for awhile to determine what type of wire I'd prefer, though I can make some assumptions based on impressions/reviews I've read.


I just ordered a Claire Hybrid with a Furutech 4.4mm from Matt, which I was planning on pairing with my WP900. I'll be pleased to let you know it sounds when it arrives if it's of interest.


----------



## feverfive

Nostoi said:


> I just ordered a Claire Hybrid with a Furutech 4.4mm from Matt, which I was planning on pairing with my WP900. I'll be pleased to let you know it sounds when it arrives if it's of interest.


Awesome; yes, I'd appreciate that!


----------



## Matez

feverfive said:


> I loved the quality of the cables you made me back in the day. If you have A2DC connectors, I'll be in touch to see what specific config + cost makes sense for me.



Yup, I have these connectors in stock, so shoot me a message whenever it's convenient for you  And thanks!



Nostoi said:


> I just ordered a Claire Hybrid with a Furutech 4.4mm from Matt, which I was planning on pairing with my WP900. I'll be pleased to let you know it sounds when it arrives if it's of interest.


----------



## Viszla (Sep 4, 2020)

For my Violectric 281 I need a Xlr-cable. So I ordered a Noir hybrid HPC. Because I have this cable and the Claire for other HP I know that it is a good choice. Hope Matt will
build my cable soon and ship it to me. Thanks Matt
If someone need a Noir Hybrid with 4,4 and adapter to xlr look at ebay germany


----------



## Magol79

I have the Noir Hybrid for both my VC and the HD650. They are superb cables. I will eventually upgrade all my headphone cables to Forza.


----------



## Matez

Magol79 said:


> I have the Noir Hybrid for both my VC and the HD650. They are superb cables. I will eventually upgrade all my headphone cables to Forza.



Sounds like a solid plan to me 



Viszla said:


> For my Violectric 281 I need a Xlr-cable. So I ordered a Noir hybrid HPC. Because I have this cable and the Claire for other HP I know that it is a good choice. Hope Matt will
> build my cable soon and ship it to me. Thanks Matt



I'm up to speed with all orders, so any new one takes roughly 2-4 business days to be ready for shipping, granted I have all requested connectors at my workshop (in 95% of cases I do) 

--

Enjoy your weekend, folks!


----------



## Navodar

A new Copper Series HPC Mk2 balanced XLR cable for my HD600. Great job by Forza Audio.


----------



## Viszla

Navodar said:


> A new Copper Series HPC Mk2 balanced XLR cable for my HD600. Great job by Forza Audio.


Fine! When did you ordered the cable?


----------



## Jon773

My cable went missing in the post. Not great and no details of any tracking number etc.


----------



## Navodar (Sep 11, 2020)

.


----------



## Navodar

10 Days ago I guess?


----------



## Jon773

4-6 weeks ago at least... Still no update.


----------



## Viszla

Jon773 said:


> My cable went missing in the post. Not great and no details of any tracking number etc.


Think Matt shipping via UPS!?


----------



## soas

Matez said:


> Sounds like a solid plan to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, I've been in email correspondence trying to get images of the A2DC connectors, but still haven't seen anything.

Anyone else have pictures? I was considering getting a cable, but I want to see how they will fit on the ATH-WP900.

Kind of squeamish about buying a custom cable without seeing how it will look.


----------



## Jon773

Viszla said:


> Think Matt shipping via UPS!?



Well i hope so, because then there should be tracking info. But Matt seems really busy and I am struggling to get a reply.

I have had a load of cables from him over the years, so I know this is a blip; but its a €400+ cable and I really hope it gets to me at some point.


----------



## Viszla

*Matt, you tell me 9/7/2020 Your cable will be made and will be shipped tomorrow or on Thursday. Do you ship the cable and can you tell me tracking number! Thanks*


----------



## shafat777

I am on the same boat as you all. I was told my cable will be shipped Last wednesday. So far Ive heard nothing from Matt or FA. Being waiting eagerly for my cable.


----------



## TheRealDz

I received my Claire Hybrid.  The hype is real;  exquisitely built, looks great, and sounds fantastic.

It is difficult to attribute all of the sonics to the Claire, because I also went from SE to XLR.  But I hear a bit more clarity and detail, but with smoothness.  It definitely didn't turn my Focal Elegia dark or soft, but from what I can tell, the additional clarity did not come at the expense of additional harshness.

FWIW, it took about 3 weeks door-to-door to California in the US, but about a week of that was due to me changing my mind and going from copper to hybrid Claire (which was very cool of Matt to allow).   Worth the wait!


----------



## Jon773

TheRealDz said:


> I received my Claire Hybrid.  The hype is real;  exquisitely built, looks great, and sounds fantastic.
> 
> It is difficult to attribute all of the sonics to the Claire, because I also went from SE to XLR.  But I hear a bit more clarity and detail, but with smoothness.  It definitely didn't turn my Focal Elegia dark or soft, but from what I can tell, the additional clarity did not come at the expense of additional harshness.
> 
> FWIW, it took about 3 weeks door-to-door to California in the US, but about a week of that was due to me changing my mind and going from copper to hybrid Claire (which was very cool of Matt to allow).   Worth the wait!


At this stage of the game it’s not hype at all. Many of us have bought and loved Forza cables And there are plenty of reviews in this thread and others. For the money you get a helluva lot of cable...


----------



## rsung

Viszla said:


> *Matt, you tell me 9/7/2020 Your cable will be made and will be shipped tomorrow or on Thursday. Do you ship the cable and can you tell me tracking number! Thanks*


I received the exact same email on the same day as you and I didn't receive any shipping confirmation as expected. However, last night Matt sent me another email to say the sleeving for my cable had to be remade because of cosmetic defects, so my cable is now made and expected to be shipped today. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Louisiana

These issues are why I don't order all of my cables from FAW.
The cable for my LCD2 came really quickly, it took only 7 days, but what I've noticed here so far, I realy had some good luck 
It's a shame, I love FAW Cable, the best will probably be to order, pay, and then just forget - the greater the joy when it is there.

But if someone is very impatient, like me, for example, then it is difficult.


----------



## Nostoi

Semi-crossed posted here. 

I just received the Forza Claire Hybrid HPC with a Furutech 4.4mm termination and I'm very pleased to say it successfully fits the Audio Technica 2000Ti (!). This is the first after market cable I've received which actually fits the 2000Ti - i.e., actually clicks in place. Also fits WP900/AWKT/AWAS without issue.

The cable itself is typical Forza quality - top notch.The Claire Hybrid has been my default for many of the headphones I've owned; the quality is impeccable and the sound signature is supremely balanced with a refinement on all technical fronts. I have to say, I'm not sure which variant of the A2DC plugs Matt is using, but they're really nice. The Furutech termination was added expense, but one that I'm happy to pay. Quality is outstanding. Highly recommended.

Big thanks to @Matez as ever!


----------



## Matez

Jon773 said:


> My cable went missing in the post. Not great and no details of any tracking number etc.



+



Jon773 said:


> Well i hope so, because then there should be tracking info. But Matt seems really busy and I am struggling to get a reply.
> 
> I have had a load of cables from him over the years, so I know this is a blip; but its a €400+ cable and I really hope it gets to me at some point.



=

If I haven't replied you via mail yet, can you send me one with your order number please? I'll take a look into that and I'm sure we'll figure something out.



Viszla said:


> *Matt, you tell me 9/7/2020 Your cable will be made and will be shipped tomorrow or on Thursday. Do you ship the cable and can you tell me tracking number! Thanks*



Can you please also send me a mail with your order number? 



Nostoi said:


> Big thanks to @Matez as ever!



My pleasure, enjoy!



Louisiana said:


> It's a shame, I love FAW Cable, the best will probably be to order, pay, and then just forget - the greater the joy when it is there.



About 95% of all orders ship quickly. It depends on whether I have all needed parts at my workshop, which I usually do. If there are any issues, most of them start when packages leave my door and are on their way to customers. From this point things are beyond my control. Just to have a bit more of it, I've been shipping goods via couriers exclusively for quite a wile now, but even then some parcels are lost in transit unfortunately. When this happens, I'm always around and doing my best to help and sort things out. 

If there are any unanswered mails / PMs / lost packages / no tracking / other snafus, please shoot me a mail (or call me) and if you don't hear from me within two working days, please contact me again. I won't mind


----------



## jesusfr3ak4evr

Reporting back with my impressions since I recently ordered this cable: 


*
Hybrid Series HPC - Cable : Octa hybrid semi-Litz UPOCC Cryo 7N wire, Headphones : Sennheiser HD580/HD600/HD650/HD6XX/HD58X, Insulation : Transparent, Length : 3 m, Plug : Neutrik 4-pin XLR balanced (male)*

Ordered Sept 2, received shipment tracking on September 13, and took delivery on the 14th I believe. The period between the 2nd and 13th seemed like forever, but suffice it to say they were worth the wait...

Easily my favorite audio cable (note: I also own the ZMF Lektrik S 4 pin XLR for the ZMF Verite Closed). Nothing to complain about for the craftsmanship. I was changing from the stock unbalanced cable on my HD650 to the 4 pin Neutrik XLR plugged into the Mjolnir2. As for how they sound, well, there's no 'control' since I didn't already own a balanced cable to compare. Also, the internets say cables don't matter. All I know is the HD650 went from sounding good to sounding AMAZING. That is all...


----------



## Matez

jesusfr3ak4evr said:


> Reporting back with my impressions since I recently ordered this cable:
> 
> 
> *
> ...



Thanks a ton! Folks on my FB need to see this!


----------



## Viszla

Thanks Matt! Order 9/4 got it 9/14!
That´s okay! Maybe Info about shipping must be faster!


----------



## joshnor713

So when are we hearing about this new product?


----------



## Matez

Viszla said:


> Thanks Matt! Order 9/4 got it 9/14!
> That´s okay! Maybe Info about shipping must be faster!



Yes, that's true, at times people get their packages faster than tracking numbers 



joshnor713 said:


> So when are we hearing about this new product?



Soon, as in: this year most likely. One thing I know already is that this new stuff won't be cheap.


----------



## Chris Kaoss (Sep 18, 2020)

Sounds like an all silver cable to me. 

Sadly, the cables i've ordered from FAW, which are a short Claire Hybrid and a 10ft Noir Hybrid, do fit all my other headphones as well. ^^
Good for me, but bad for Matt and the buying virus.  

2 for all


----------



## walakalulu

Just ordered the Noir balanced to go with the Stellias and to see what all the fuss is about. Hope I’m not disappointed!


----------



## Jon773

walakalulu said:


> Just ordered the Noir balanced to go with the Stellias and to see what all the fuss is about. Hope I’m not disappointed!



Which version... Noir Hybrid HPC or the Noir HPC Mk2

I have tried my Stellia with a pure silver cable and found it a little too bright on some tracks. Same cable is awesome on my HEKSE.

I am waiting for a Noir Hybrid HPC for my Stellia's and I have a feeling it will be a much better match for them


----------



## walakalulu

Jon773 said:


> Which version... Noir Hybrid HPC or the Noir HPC Mk2
> 
> I have tried my Stellia with a pure silver cable and found it a little too bright on some tracks. Same cable is awesome on my HEKSE.
> 
> I am waiting for a Noir Hybrid HPC for my Stellia's and I have a feeling it will be a much better match for them


Same as you - the Noir Hybrid. We could compare notes down the road....


----------



## Matez

Chris Kaoss said:


> Sadly, the cables i've ordered from FAW, which are a short Claire Hybrid and a 10ft Noir Hybrid, do fit all my other headphones as well. ^^
> Good for me, but bad for Matt and the buying virus.



I can live with that 

Can I put your photos on my FB please?



Jon773 said:


> I have tried my Stellia with a pure silver cable and found it a little too bright on some tracks. Same cable is awesome on my HEKSE.



Yes, this makes sense considering how these cans sound like. HEKv1/v2 and Susvara worked better with my hybrid.


----------



## Chris Kaoss

Matez said:


> I can live with that
> 
> Can I put your photos on my FB please?
> 
> ...


For sure.
Feel free to.


----------



## Matez

Chris Kaoss said:


> For sure.
> Feel free to.



Thanks a lot good sir!


----------



## Jon773

Matt @FAW is a superstar... My cable went missing in transit and he has managed to track it down, have it returned to him, he has checked it over and repackaged it and resent it to me...

Now that is dedication to his customers 

FAW are always going to be at the top of my list for custom cables for my headphones


----------



## makatech (Sep 25, 2020)

Reporting back my impressions, I bought this cable to pair my HD6XX with the iFi Zen Dac.

"Copper Series HPC Mk2 - Cable : Quad copper Litz UPOCC Cryo 7N wire, Headphones : Sennheiser HD580/HD600/HD650/HD6XX/HD58X, Insulation : Semi-transparent black, Length : 2 m, Plug : Sony 4.4mm TRRRS Balanced"

I have nothing to complain about, the cable is light and thin which I like, no issues and this setup is giving me more headroom from the iFi Zen Dac which is the main effect I wanted. Earlier I was thinking about getting the Zen Can but now I probably won't, I feel I have enough of headroom.

Soundwise (except from the increased headroom) it's more difficult to say but perhaps slightly more detailed/brighter and punchy right now but very tiny subtle differences. Also it's nice not having to use an adapter any longer for the SE cable included with the HD6XX.

Only negative thing would be price I guess (lots of money for a cable together with a budget amp/dac like the iFi Zen Dac) but in the same way you get quality from Forza Audio Works. All together maybe it saved me money since now I get more power from the iFi Zen Dac and not having to buy the Zen Can (or another amp).

(If I buy another amp then it's more of curiosity, fun trying gear but it's not necessary now I would say.)


----------



## rsung

I've recently received my  Noir Hybrid HPC cable terminated with the Sony 4.4mm TRRRS connector for my Sennheiser HD820's. The cables arrived exactly 2 weeks after ordering, which I don't think was too bad a waiting time - as mentioned in a previous post there was a small delay due to a cable sleeving issue when making the cable. The main reason for the purchase was to change to a shorter cable since the standard one is much longer than I need.

The first thing I noticed was that the cable was thinner and lighter than I was expecting, which is a pleasant surprise, since my previous Toxic Cables cable was thicker and heavier and so made it a bit more noticeable when wearing the headphones. The 4.4mm plug is also a bit harder to insert and pull out of the socket on the amp, when compared with other cables I have.

After listening to the standard cable for a few songs and then swapping over to the FAW cable to listen to the same songs again, I noticed the bass had a bit more 'slam' and some details were a bit more noticeable in certain songs, such as some background vocals or hi-hat. I also think the cable sounded a bit smoother than the stock cable, so in some songs where it was close to sounding bright, using the FAW cable calmed things down a little bit.

Overall I'm very happy with the cable and glad I purchased it.


----------



## Matez

Jon773 said:


> Matt @FAW is a superstar... My cable went missing in transit and he has managed to track it down, have it returned to him, he has checked it over and repackaged it and resent it to me...
> 
> Now that is dedication to his customers
> 
> FAW are always going to be at the top of my list for custom cables for my headphones



Thanks a lot for bringing this up here, really. I'm glad that I could help you out! Enjoy!   



rsung said:


> I've recently received my  Noir Hybrid HPC cable terminated with the Sony 4.4mm TRRRS connector for my Sennheiser HD820's. The cables arrived exactly 2 weeks after ordering, which I don't think was too bad a waiting time - as mentioned in a previous post there was a small delay due to a cable sleeving issue when making the cable. The main reason for the purchase was to change to a shorter cable since the standard one is much longer than I need.
> 
> The first thing I noticed was that the cable was thinner and lighter than I was expecting, which is a pleasant surprise, since my previous Toxic Cables cable was thicker and heavier and so made it a bit more noticeable when wearing the headphones. The 4.4mm plug is also a bit harder to insert and pull out of the socket on the amp, when compared with other cables I have.
> 
> ...



Thanks, much appreciated. That Noir cable looks sick with your Seens. Can I share this pic on my FB wall please?



makatech said:


> Reporting back my impressions, I bought this cable to pair my HD6XX with the iFi Zen Dac.
> 
> "Copper Series HPC Mk2 - Cable : Quad copper Litz UPOCC Cryo 7N wire, Headphones : Sennheiser HD580/HD600/HD650/HD6XX/HD58X, Insulation : Semi-transparent black, Length : 2 m, Plug : Sony 4.4mm TRRRS Balanced"
> 
> ...



And thanks to you too! If only I could sell my work for less, I would. In eight years since I've been around my prices went up just once, not by a lot and because of transitioning to a far better conductor material.


----------



## Wishmaker

It is a luxury nowadays to meet someone who is passionate about his job and who pays extra care with customers.
I ordered a cable from Matt and he took time on the weekend to help me out. It was close to midnight on Sunday and we were discussion potential connectivity issues between amps. @Matez  provided the most elegant solution to all my worries.

Similar to my Focal Aria adventure where I paid 1300 EUR on two cables for the speakers, I could not resist and purchased a cable for my Denon 9200 headphones. I have been listening for the past hour and I am pleasantly surprised. There is quite a noticeable difference between the OEM Denon cable and this one. The FORZA NOIR HPC MK2  cable is quite impressive. 

Build Quality : *5/5*
Length: *2m*  (ample for my needs). 
Output : *Balanced 2.5mm*
Design: Quite funky I must admit. 
Weight: Super Light and easy to arrange. 
Audio Quality: If people can afford to purchase it, they will not regret it. My Denon headphones are giving me goose bumps for the second time. The first time when I connected them to NAD Hybrid DAC. They were so close to my Aria speakers I knew I made the right purchase. Connecting the Forza cable completely changed the Denon 9200 headphones. The soundstage and instrument placement seems to be optimised to accommodate the improvement in bass punch and frequency separation. These headphones showed me they have a higher level of quality with this cable. If with the stock cable it was an amazing headphone and could knock down players twice the price, now it is the best headphones I have ever heard. *PERIOD*.

Extra purchase 

Length: *15cm *or bigger than some bananas. Your choice of measurement units 
Input: *2.5mm *balanced
Output : *6.3mm* Furutech
Design: Quite funky for the size.
Weight : Super light but the Furutech output is massive! Might be used as a self defence weapon *haha*. 
Audio Quality : *Negligible loss* between input and output. 

I can use this cable on my NAD!! Happy times!

On a closing note I'd like to thank Matt for his support, for murdering my credit card and for becoming my new cable guy!


----------



## rsung

Matez said:


> Thanks, much appreciated. That Noir cable looks sick with your Seens. Can I share this pic on my FB wall please?


Hi Matt, of course, please feel free to share the pics on Facebook.


----------



## walakalulu

Another happy customer here! Ordered a Noir Hybrid HPC for my Stellias to replace the balanced stock cable which I’ve been using since purchasing a Manley headamp. Had a reply the same day (Sunday) confirming that it would be made the following Friday. In fact Matt informed me later that it would be despatched on the Thursday  and was delivered by UPS yesterday. Excellent service.
These cables are clearly a labour of love and manufactured to the highest standards - easily on a par with the big names in audio and very professional looking. Sound wise there is a sense of immediacy and space that leaves the stock cable in the dust. No hint of grain or hardness and bettering my Neotech silver cable that I used to use single ended and which is now redundant.
I’ll be back when I’ve decided on another pair of cans to contrast with the Focals and make use of the single ended output.


----------



## Jon773

Well my Noir Hybrid HPC arrived back to me after travelling around the UPS network looking for its home... Matt tracked it down for me, had it returned to him and checked it over, before despatching it again. All went according to plan this time and its now attached to my Focal Stellia's and sits alongside its brother/sister cable that is attached to my HEKSE.

Sounds great already, but then it was a re-terminated cable . Its much better suited to the Stellia's than the solid silver cable i have. Great job Matt  





@Matez fine to use photo if you want


----------



## Wishmaker

What a beauty


----------



## Matez (Sep 30, 2020)

Wishmaker said:


> On a closing note I'd like to thank Matt for his support, for murdering my credit card and for becoming my new cable guy!



Well, you know me, kicking folks into debit is my job 



rsung said:


> Hi Matt, of course, please feel free to share the pics on Facebook.



Many thanks, it's already in my FB schedule... 



Jon773 said:


> Sounds great already, but then it was a re-terminated cable . Its much better suited to the Stellia's than the solid silver cable i have. Great job Matt



Thank you as well. Lemme ask you: if you now had to pick now just one set of cans, which one would you keep  ? No tricks, just honest curiosity 



Wishmaker said:


> What a beauty



I agree, those are fine cans


----------



## Jon773 (Sep 30, 2020)

@Matez  It would have to be the HEKSE... Definitely better imho


----------



## Matez

Jon773 said:


> @Matez It would have to be the HEKSE... Definitely better imho



Thanks, understood. Most likely I'd go for HiFiMans too. Nothing against Focals, but I'm a fan of what HiFiMan does.


----------



## Matez (Oct 5, 2020)

> Another happy customer here! Ordered a Noir Hybrid HPC for my Stellias to replace the balanced stock cable which I’ve been using since purchasing a Manley headamp. Had a reply the same day (Sunday) confirming that it would be made the following Friday. In fact Matt informed me later that it would be despatched on the Thursday and was delivered by UPS yesterday. Excellent service.
> These cables are clearly a labour of love and manufactured to the highest standards - easily on a par with the big names in audio and very professional looking. Sound wise there is a sense of immediacy and space that leaves the stock cable in the dust. No hint of grain or hardness and bettering my Neotech silver cable that I used to use single ended and which is now redundant.



It is always great to read such comments at the end of the busy day. Simply enjoy and burn my babies in - it will get even better!


----------



## Matez

On a more sad note, R.I.P Eddie Van Halen. You'll be missed. 

Damn, I grew up with his music.


----------



## Fegefeuer (Oct 7, 2020)

FAW Noir HPC with the HE-1000SE on the V590 Pro. Bass foundation of the V590 clearly supportive of the HE-1000SE's technical excellence. Slight warmth counters the upper treble character and general flow, engagement factor makes any hints of dryness absent. 

Will need another Noir for my HE-6. :[]


----------



## Matez

Fegefeuer said:


> FAW Noir HPC with the HE-1000SE on the V590 Pro. Bass foundation of the V590 clearly supportive of the HE-1000SE's technical excellence. Slight warmth counters the upper treble character and general flow, engagement factor makes any hints of dryness absent.
> 
> Will need another Noir for my HE-6. :[]



Thanks a lot! Can I use your post on my FB please  ? Would be a nice thing to put in there before weekend


----------



## Fegefeuer

of course!


----------



## Matez

Fegefeuer said:


> of course!



Thank you


----------



## Matez (Oct 14, 2020)

iFi just released their micro iDSD BL successor called iDSD Signature. Is anyone into that?


----------



## incredulousity

I recently purchased the Noir Hybrid HPC with XLR termination for my HD800S. Workmanship is phenomenal. Sound quality is magnificent after some initial burn-in, which is absolutely necessary for this cable. 

I like it so much that I am buying the identical cable for my Meze Empyrean and ZMF Verité. 

Beyond exemplary audio performance, I particularly like the soft/supple nature of this big cable, and its total lack of microphonics. For BedHeadFi it is about as comfortable (almost cuddly) a cable as I can imagine. 

Kudos to Matt for the high quality and excellent service.


----------



## soas

incredulousity said:


> I recently purchased the Noir Hybrid HPC with XLR termination for my HD800S. Workmanship is phenomenal. Sound quality is magnificent after some initial burn-in, which is absolutely necessary for this cable.
> 
> I like it so much that I am buying the identical cable for my Meze Empyrean and ZMF Verité.
> 
> ...



How much was shipping? To the US, I presume?


----------



## incredulousity

$40.86, UPS, to Oregon coast.

For the first cable, it was less than 3 weeks from order to receipt; closer to two, actually.


----------



## iFi audio

Matez said:


> iFi just released their micro iDSD BL successor called iDSD Signature. Is anyone into that?



I am


----------



## Matez

iFi audio said:


> I am



I have nothing against your products either and I've been very happy with your xDSD


----------



## iFi audio

Matez said:


> I have nothing against your products either and I've been very happy with your xDSD



Good lad! We hope to see you again in Munich in 2021. Hopefully this event will happen and we all can attend safely. I keep my fingers croseed for that!


----------



## Fegefeuer

Hopefully. Really missed it this year. Was so looking forward to it.


----------



## iFi audio

Fegefeuer said:


> Hopefully. Really missed it this year. Was so looking forward to it.



Likewise. We thoroughly enjoy audio shows and meeting audio enthusiasts but none of that for months now. But hey, that's the new reality, which eventually has to end


----------



## bluenight

incredulousity said:


> I recently purchased the Noir Hybrid HPC with XLR termination for my HD800S. Workmanship is phenomenal. Sound quality is magnificent after some initial burn-in, which is absolutely necessary for this cable.
> 
> I like it so much that I am buying the identical cable for my Meze Empyrean and ZMF Verité.
> 
> ...


So how did it change the sound compared to stock cable? If you can try to explain. Forza cables seems like great stuff. Tonality is warm, neutral or bright? Quite happy with Tonekraft cable i bougth for HD800S less bright fatigue and warmer thicker sound. Easier to play loud with hugo 2. But maybe next time i want a HP cable forza will do.


----------



## incredulousity (Oct 20, 2020)

bluenight said:


> So how did it change the sound compared to stock cable? If you can try to explain. Forza cables seems like great stuff. Tonality is warm, neutral or bright? Quite happy with Tonekraft cable i bougth for HD800S less bright fatigue and warmer thicker sound. Easier to play loud with hugo 2. But maybe next time i want a HP cable forza will do.



Neutral to slightly warm. Very nice bass control and extension. Pleasant and detailed mids and highs. Better than the pretty decent stock cable, and less bright than a rather good Chinese SPC cable that I also have. I do use EQ with HD800S. 

I’m feeling no need to buy any more cables for this headphone, but I ordered this one for the other ones that take mini XLR connection.


----------



## iFi audio

bluenight said:


> So how did it change the sound compared to stock cable?



Hybrid is leaner, shinier and faster. His copper is rounder and a bit more substantial. So it's up to cans you have. But I'd say that FAW cables don't sound sharp, veiled, too light etc. regardless of their type.


----------



## bluecar

New cable = happy place. Will post some impressions once i have time for a proper sit-down... Cheers Matt.


----------



## Matez

bluecar said:


> New cable = happy place. Will post some impressions once i have time for a proper sit-down... Cheers Matt.



Thanks and cheers to you as well 

If you feel like it, please share your impressions once you know what's what


----------



## Chris Kaoss

iFi audio said:


> Good lad! We hope to see you again in Munich in 2021. Hopefully this event will happen and we all can attend safely. I keep my fingers croseed for that!


Looking forward to.
Hopefully we'll meet there.


----------



## Matez

Chris Kaoss said:


> Looking forward to.
> Hopefully we'll meet there.



As of now the Munich event is scheduled to launch in May 2021, but it remains to be seen whether it will really take place. These pandemic times are quite difficult for us all.


----------



## sludgeogre (Oct 29, 2020)

I have two Noir cables on the way. Been a few years since I ordered from Forza so I'm very excited to get these. They arrive the day I leave for a work trip, so it's going to suck to wait, but oh well.

I bought 1.5m Noir cables with 4.4mm output for my Meze 99 Classics and my LCD-2 for use with my Fiio M11 Pro. The M11 Pro sounds fantastic with the Meze 99 in single ended, but there's actually definitely room for a lot more power for them. Super excited to try my LCD-2 with the M11 Pro and see what it can do in balanced mode to power them. I went with Noir cables instead of the Hybrid because I'm pretty prone to tinnitus and sensitivity to high frequencies, so I don't really want any more shine or brightness added to my headphones. I listen to mostly metal anyway and it's not like I need to hear a bunch of highs in that music!

Very glad to see that Forza is still around and doing well.


----------



## Matez

sludgeogre said:


> I went with Noir cables instead of the Hybrid because I'm pretty prone to tinnitus and sensitivity to high frequencies, so I don't really want any more shine or brightness added to my headphones.



Considering music you listen to, that was a good choice 



sludgeogre said:


> Very glad to see that Forza is still around and doing well.



Thanks, I'm still around and not going anywhere. Hopefully the ongoing pandemic stuff won't affect this 



sludgeogre said:


> They arrive the day I leave for a work trip, so it's going to suck to wait, but oh well.



Ouch! But at least you'll have something cool once you return home


----------



## Arum16

Hi Matt,
Sent you an email about plugs, connectors and adapters.
Thanks


----------



## Jon773

@Matez Any news on when your rumoured new stuff will be coming out, or even announced?

You can never have too many decent cables to use


----------



## Matez

Arum16 said:


> Hi Matt,
> Sent you an email about plugs, connectors and adapters.
> Thanks



I'll get back to you shortly.



Jon773 said:


> @Matez Any news on when your rumoured new stuff will be coming out, or even announced?
> 
> You can never have too many decent cables to use



Soon(ish). The critical component, that would be a conductor material, I already have. Once everything's into motion, I'll let everyone know. And having said that, I'd like to have something concrete announced by the end of this year. Several small things are holding me back, but I have to take them into account nonetheless.


----------



## Jon773

Matez said:


> Soon(ish). The critical component, that would be a conductor material, I already have. Once everything's into motion, I'll let everyone know. And having said that, I'd like to have something concrete announced by the end of this year. Several small things are holding me back, but I have to take them into account nonetheless.



Not 100% sure what it will be, but I am 100% sure i will be needing it


----------



## banda

Do the Mk2 and Hybrid models of each cable series look the same as each other?


----------



## banda

banda said:


> Do the Mk2 and Hybrid models of each cable series look the same as each other?


Has anyone here tried both?


----------



## Chris Kaoss

banda said:


> Do the Mk2 and Hybrid models of each cable series look the same as each other?


No, but it depends on the material used.
Despite Noir, you can see the separate silver and copper strains on the hybrides.
So they look different.


----------



## banda (Nov 2, 2020)

Chris Kaoss said:


> No, but it depends on the material used.
> Despite Noir, you can see the separate silver and copper strains on the hybrides.
> So they look different.


Ah, so that makes sense that the wires for the 2 models are visibly different for the Copper and Claire, but you can't see that with the Noir, right? Is there any difference between the models for that?


----------



## Chris Kaoss

Yes, the Noir has a black sleeve over each "double strained" wire.
What difference are you seeking for?

In regard of altering the sound?
Tough question.

Imo, the change in sound comes from the lower resistance and capacity rather than copper or silver used.
It's hard to get what does the change.
Mostly its our brain playing trick on us with the different colors and expectations, i guess. ^^

But i haven't heard all FAW cables with my gear and headphone(s), so i can't make a serious point on that behavior.

Will my R-28 alter in sound presentation if i paint it silver?   
Maybe, maybe not.
Don't know it for sure. ^^


----------



## banda

Chris Kaoss said:


> Yes, the Noir has a black sleeve over each "double strained" wire.
> What difference are you seeking for?
> 
> In regard of altering the sound?
> ...


I was just wondering about the appearance. I wanted to know if the Noir Mk2 and Noir Hybrid look the same as each other.


----------



## Chris Kaoss

banda said:


> I was just wondering about the appearance. I wanted to know if the Noir Mk2 and Noir Hybrid look the same as each other.


Ah, ok. ^^
Sorry, misread your question. 

The Noir is the most flexible and "comfortable" cable of the line.
The braiding makes it flow like a river on your chest.


----------



## pascallito (Nov 3, 2020)

Hi,
it's my turn to receive my  Noir HPC Mk2   
barely received and already connected to my Magister connected to the A&K SA700 .....
What a joy ... a deep immersion makes me rediscover the power of bass impacts....
I'm starting to appreciate the delicate touching of the rest of the soundstage ...
Obviously, the quality of manufacture as well as the exchanges with Matt are just GREAT
I still have a lot of time in front of me to continue to appreciate it

Good and long health to  Forza AudioWorks  


@Matt : Hi Matt, it's Pascal (from France)


----------



## incredulousity

Hi Matt,

Just posting to let you know that I received the second Noir Hybrid cable. Even new, I like it, noticing slightly better dynamics, slam, and just very nice presentation on my Meze Empyreans, presently with leather pads. Similar effects as I had with this cable on HD800S, but probably more pronounced. Other cables used have been Silver Dragon Premium v3 and Meze SPC. Will try on Verité when it arrives in a few days. 

Keep up the great work!

Mike


----------



## Matez

banda said:


> I was just wondering about the appearance. I wanted to know if the Noir Mk2 and Noir Hybrid look the same as each other.



The appearance is the same. The difference is in conductors, which are hidden under Noir's black outer sleeve 



pascallito said:


> Hi,
> it's my turn to receive my Noir HPC Mk2
> barely received and already connected to my Magister connected to the A&K SA700 .....
> What a joy ... a deep immersion makes me rediscover the power of bass impacts....
> ...



Hi Pascal 



incredulousity said:


> Hi Matt,
> 
> Just posting to let you know that I received the second Noir Hybrid cable. Even new, I like it, noticing slightly better dynamics, slam, and just very nice presentation on my Meze Empyreans, presently with leather pads. Similar effects as I had with this cable on HD800S, but probably more pronounced. Other cables used have been Silver Dragon Premium v3 and Meze SPC. Will try on Verité when it arrives in a few days.
> 
> ...



Thanks Mike. Stay safe and enjoy


----------



## der luda

the first FAW cable for my Ananda was really an enrichment   
Now I've treated myself to a pair of Audeze LZD X and ordered the Noir Hybrid HPC balanced ... I'm really looking forward to the cable


----------



## pascallito

Hi mate !
seeing it is good !!! but listen as he sings !! there, it's even better ...


----------



## banda

Matez said:


> The appearance is the same. The difference is in conductors, which are hidden under Noir's black outer sleeve


Thanks for the answer, Matt!


----------



## Matez

der luda said:


> Now I've treated myself to a pair of Audeze LZD X and ordered the Noir Hybrid HPC balanced ... I'm really looking forward to the cable



Thanks! You should get it shortly 



banda said:


> Thanks for the answer, Matt!



Sure thing!


----------



## der luda (Nov 9, 2020)

thank you matt, beautiful cable arrived  
Very fine first hearing test, goes exactly in the direction I wanted.

I'm curious how the cable will play out in the next few weeks


----------



## Ichos

I have been using various cables from Matt and they need patience.
Give them about hundred hours before final verdict.


----------



## sludgeogre

Got my Noir cables for my Meze 99 Classics and Audeze LCD-2, both 1.5m long with 4.4mm balanced connections to be used with my Fiio M11 Pro. I've had a Noir Hybrid single ended cable for my LCD-2 for several years, but I haven't been using it much. Getting these two cables was like getting hugged by an old friend after several years. It's so nice to have cables with ZERO microphonics and such amazing comfort. The Fiio M11 Pro is an incredible device and both of my headphones sound fantastic with it. Really enjoying the sound of the Noir cable over the Noir Hybrid, personally. It's such a beautiful and lush sound, while still being super detailed.

Only regret is I probably should have ordered 1.2m cables instead of 1.5m, but the extra length really isn't a problem since the cable is so darn comfortable, I just have a little extra of it stuffed in my pocket when walking.


----------



## CaptainFantastic

sludgeogre said:


> Only regret is I probably should have ordered 1.2m cables instead of 1.5m, but the extra length really isn't a problem since the cable is so darn comfortable, I just have a little extra of it stuffed in my pocket when walking.



I thought so too with my 1.5m cables, but actually that extra bit comes in handy when you lean back, etc. You will likely see the value of it the more you use the cables.

Enjoy.


----------



## sludgeogre

CaptainFantastic said:


> I thought so too with my 1.5m cables, but actually that extra bit comes in handy when you lean back, etc. You will likely see the value of it the more you use the cables.
> 
> Enjoy.


I think you're already right. I use the M11 Pro at my desk most of the time and the extra length is actually quite nice so far for that. Cheers!


----------



## seenc

Any pleasant surprises at 11.11?


----------



## zmylwm

I bought a  Noir Hybrid HPC cable for replacing my original  xlr cable of hd800, it's high quality and price is not too high. listening with my hd800, vocal more forward, smoother and clearer, perfect synergy! I'm very happy with this cable, I also bought a otg usb cable for my mobile, it's excellent too, highly recommended!


----------



## Matez

der luda said:


> thank you matt, beautiful cable arrived
> Very fine first hearing test, goes exactly in the direction I wanted.
> 
> I'm curious how the cable will play out in the next few weeks



Thanks! As for the cable, it can only get better. Personally I never do any auditions before 100 hours mark, just to not question myself whether any extra usage would potentially change anything 

Also, can I share your post on my FB wall please?



CaptainFantastic said:


> I thought so too with my 1.5m cables, but actually that extra bit comes in handy when you lean back, etc. You will likely see the value of it the more you use the cables.


 
I agree, 1.2m I'd use only for portable, but one never knows when that extra 30cm will come in handy. It's not much per se, but can make a difference in usability, especially in case of desktop setups. 



sludgeogre said:


> I think you're already right. I use the M11 Pro at my desk most of the time and the extra length is actually quite nice so far for that. Cheers!






zmylwm said:


> I bought a  Noir Hybrid HPC cable for replacing my original  xlr cable of hd800, it's high quality and price is not too high. listening with my hd800, vocal more forward, smoother and clearer, perfect synergy! I'm very happy with this cable, I also bought a otg usb cable for my mobile, it's excellent too, highly recommended!



Thanks and enjoy  Can I share your post on my FB as well  ?


----------



## der luda

Matez said:


> Thanks! As for the cable, it can only get better. Personally I never do any auditions before 100 hours mark, just to not question myself whether any extra usage would potentially change anything
> 
> Also, can I share your post on my FB wall please?



Yes of course


----------



## zmylwm

Matez said:


> Thanks! As for the cable, it can only get better. Personally I never do any auditions before 100 hours mark, just to not question myself whether any extra usage would potentially change anything
> 
> Also, can I share your post on my FB wall please?
> 
> ...


Yes! Maybe I will buy a usb a-b cable.


----------



## Matez

der luda said:


> Yes of course



Thanks!



zmylwm said:


> Yes! Maybe I will buy a usb a-b cable.



Thanks as well. If you need a USB cable, I'm around


----------



## Matez

You folks ready for Black Friday?


----------



## Chris Kaoss

You bet.


----------



## Lay.

Matez said:


> You folks ready for Black Friday?



Bring it on! 😎👍


----------



## GDuss

Matez said:


> You folks ready for Black Friday?



The sale is live!!!  Thanks Matt.


----------



## HarlanDraka

GDuss said:


> The sale is live!!!  Thanks Matt.



Yeah, just placed an order for a noir hybrid. Best way to start the day


----------



## Crudeliter

@Matez Awesome deals. In addition, I sent a couple of emails trying to place an order for a hybrid cable with optional customizations. Just hoping that by the time you get to mine, you can still apply Black Friday prices.


----------



## Lay.

Black (Friday) Noir Hybrid ordered this morning


----------



## Ake_Y

@Matez Getting "Payment Error".. Already sent emails to you. Please check. Thank you.


----------



## Matez

HarlanDraka said:


> Yeah, just placed an order for a noir hybrid. Best way to start the day



I won't argue 



Lay. said:


> Bring it on! 😎👍



It's here 



Ake_Y said:


> @Matez Getting "Payment Error".. Already sent emails to you. Please check. Thank you.



You should be sorted now 



Lay. said:


> Black (Friday) Noir Hybrid ordered this morning



Thanks a lot 



Crudeliter said:


> @Matez Awesome deals. In addition, I sent a couple of emails trying to place an order for a hybrid cable with optional customizations. Just hoping that by the time you get to mine, you can still apply Black Friday prices.



You should now have a mail from me


----------



## vonnie123 (Nov 27, 2020)

Matez said:


> You folks ready for Black Friday?



Always.  Is the sale only for Black Friday, or through the weekend?

Do you recommend Silver/copper hybrid or copper for ZMF Aeolus?

Any Black Friday reductions on purchase of extenders / adapters / and pigtails?


----------



## pepodenata

Matez said:


> You folks ready for Black Friday?



I just sent you an email for an order on Black Friday.


----------



## banda

vonnie123 said:


> Always.  Is the sale only for Black Friday, or through the weekend?
> 
> Do you recommend Silver/copper hybrid or copper for ZMF Aeolus?
> 
> Any Black Friday reductions on purchase of extenders / adapters / and pigtails?


@Matez I'm wondering about questions 1 & 2 too (but mainly number 1)!


----------



## banda

banda said:


> @Matez I'm wondering about questions 1 & 2 too (but mainly number 1)!


Woops, I meant questions 1 & 3.
I'm hoping that I'll be able to take a bit more time over the weekend to think about what I want to do. I won't be needing any cables until an unknown time in the future, so choosing is really hard right now!
On that note, and related to question 2 after all, maybe people here can help me out with a ZMF recommendation. What wire type would be nice with the Verite, both the Open and the Closed?


----------



## Matez

vonnie123 said:


> Always.  Is the sale only for Black Friday, or through the weekend?



It's Black Friday only, so less than six hours left.



vonnie123 said:


> Do you recommend Silver/copper hybrid or copper for ZMF Aeolus?



Hybrid, 100%.



vonnie123 said:


> Any Black Friday reductions on purchase of extenders / adapters / and pigtails?



These items should be now subject to the BF promo


----------



## GDuss

Matez said:


> These items should be now subject to the BF promo



Hi Matt, I sent you a PM about this.  I'm hoping I can add to the order I placed yesterday now that additional items are on sale .


----------



## Sopp (Nov 27, 2020)

I thought the promo was good through the weekend and waiting for message reply. Now miss the sale after came back.


----------



## vonnie123

Sopp said:


> I thought the promo was good through the weekend and waiting for message reply. Now miss the sale after came back.



The international shipping fees were a bit costly for me.  Decided to look for another solution.


----------



## Matez

Sopp said:


> I thought the promo was good through the weekend and waiting for message reply. Now miss the sale after came back.



It was one day only 



vonnie123 said:


> The international shipping fees were a bit costly for me. Decided to look for another solution.



Nonetheless thanks for taking my products into account


----------



## Ake_Y

@Matez : Already replied your email. Please response. Thanks.


----------



## bluecar

banda said:


> Woops, I meant questions 1 & 3.
> I'm hoping that I'll be able to take a bit more time over the weekend to think about what I want to do. I won't be needing any cables until an unknown time in the future, so choosing is really hard right now!
> On that note, and related to question 2 after all, maybe people here can help me out with a ZMF recommendation. What wire type would be nice with the Verite, both the Open and the Closed?


Holy cow Banda - who buys cables when they *need* them........now *Want*....that's a different matter


----------



## banda

bluecar said:


> Holy cow Banda - who buys cables when they *need* them........now *Want*....that's a different matter


The problem is not knowing what you want! Well, not _the_ problem... Perhaps it's actually a blessing in disguise.


----------



## Matez

banda said:


> Perhaps it's actually a blessing in disguise.



To me they're all pleasant itches


----------



## CJG888

Have you ever recabled a pair of DT48? If so, how was the result?


----------



## Eldair

I also push the button and order Hybrid Series HPC for my HD660S. Cant wait till it arrives.


----------



## Matez

CJG888 said:


> Have you ever recabled a pair of DT48? If so, how was the result?



I'm willing to find out, but I don't expect any difficulties 



Eldair said:


> I also push the button and order Hybrid Series HPC for my HD660S. Cant wait till it arrives.



Thanks. As long as I have all necessary parts orders leave my facility as per usual, even in spite of the recent Black Friday craze.


----------



## CJG888

Matez said:


> I'm willing to find out, but I don't expect any difficulties


You’re about to find out. DT48A are on their way.


----------



## Matez

CJG888 said:


> You’re about to find out. DT48A are on their way.



Looking forward to it!


----------



## OctavianH

My Audio Technica ADX5000 and ZMF Verite received the FAW treatment. Full copper on the ADX5000 and hybrid copper/silver for the Verite.






The difference is huge on ADX5000 compared to the stock cable which honestly is a lot below the expected quality for a flagship. 





Thanks guys!


----------



## Matez

OctavianH said:


> My Audio Technica ADX5000 and ZMF Verite received the FAW treatment. Full copper on the ADX5000 and hybrid copper/silver for the Verite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot for the business again! Also, can I please use your post on my FB  ?

As for stock cables, well, suffice to say that headphone manufacturers aren't boutique cable makers  Not every stock option is bad, actually most are listenable, but the way I see it is different. In fact I'm thankful towards many headphone establishments for them not being interested in cables


----------



## OctavianH

Matez said:


> Thanks a lot for the business again! Also, can I please use your post on my FB  ?



Yes, sure.

The stock cable of Beyerdynamic T1.2 is good. The rest, well,...


----------



## Matez

OctavianH said:


> Yes, sure.
> 
> The stock cable of Beyerdynamic T1.2 is good. The rest, well,...



Thanks!


----------



## HarlanDraka

Just received the Forza Hybrid Noir I purchased during the black Friday.

First impressions. Wow It’s a really impressive cable. Soft, light (I was expecting an heavy cable from the pics online) and looks awesome.

Some initial impressions with Shure 1540 and Kann Alpha - 2.5 balance, no burn in. More air between instruments, Soundstage is wider and really holographic.Tighter bass, black background and improved resolution.

I’m in love with the pairing. Thanks @Matez for the excellent service


----------



## Lay.

I have not had time to keep my holidays but at least I can enjoy my HD660S and FAW Noir Hybrid during my workdays. Thank you Matt.


----------



## Matez

HarlanDraka said:


> Just received the Forza Hybrid Noir I purchased during the black Friday.
> 
> First impressions. Wow It’s a really impressive cable. Soft, light (I was expecting an heavy cable from the pics online) and looks awesome.
> 
> ...



Sure thing, many thanks and enjoy!   

Btw. that photo looks killer! Can I please use your post on my FB?



Lay. said:


> I have not had time to keep my holidays but at least I can enjoy my HD660S and FAW Noir Hybrid during my workdays. Thank you Matt.



Sure, my pleasure! And thank you too!


----------



## HarlanDraka

Matez said:


> Sure thing, many thanks and enjoy!
> 
> Btw. that photo looks killer! Can I please use your post on my FB?
> 
> ...



@Matez of course you can. Feel free to use the post and the picture on FB or IG


----------



## Matez

HarlanDraka said:


> @Matez of course you can. Feel free to use the post and the picture on FB or IG



Thanks a lot!


----------



## Tripokaridos

I like these cables worked ok with HD6 series build is nice also 

So i was thinking about getting for my Sundara also , what should i choose any advices ? I want 1.5m with 3.5 unbalanced and if its possible to see the 2x 3.5 connectors that are going on the headphone a photo would be great. 
Thanks.


----------



## Matez

Tripokaridos said:


> I like these cables worked ok with HD6 series build is nice also
> 
> So i was thinking about getting for my Sundara also , what should i choose any advices ? I want 1.5m with 3.5 unbalanced and if its possible to see the 2x 3.5 connectors that are going on the headphone a photo would be great.
> Thanks.



It's possible I believe, please drop me a mail and let's move from there 

Also, can I please use that photo on my FB? I really dig that glassy thingie just next to your cans


----------



## zensorious

Thanks @Matez!


----------



## Tripokaridos

Matez said:


> It's possible I believe, please drop me a mail and let's move from there
> 
> Also, can I please use that photo on my FB? I really dig that glassy thingie just next to your cans


Yeah sure for both questions.
I will send a message for the Sundara thanks a lot.


----------



## JaquesGelee

@Matez I would like to add more cables (IEM and Sennheiser HD's), but it is really hard to get an update or an answer 😅

Could you pls help to configure and give an update at all?

Thank you


----------



## Matez

zensorious said:


> Thanks @Matez!



Ulala, lots of cool stuff and that iMod seals the deal. Can I use that on my FB please  ?



Tripokaridos said:


> Yeah sure for both questions.
> I will send a message for the Sundara thanks a lot.



Thanks a lot!



JaquesGelee said:


> @Matez I would like to add more cables (IEM and Sennheiser HD's), but it is really hard to get an update or an answer 😅
> 
> Could you pls help to configure and give an update at all?
> 
> Thank you



...and we're sorted via mail


----------



## zensorious

Matez said:


> Ulala, lots of cool stuff and that iMod seals the deal. Can I use that on my FB please  ?




 sounds good.. FAW forever!


----------



## Arniesb

Happy Christmas all! 
Can anyone tell me how much bass noir hybrid have vs stock HD800S cable?


----------



## Alpha1Ric

Hello,

I have spoken with Matt, since the service, availability, quality, is an impeccable person 5 stars.

Now, I will spend a few hours listening to the music deliciously.

The cable was Noir Hybrid with 4.4pentaconn. I have ZMF EOLUS with Astell Kern Alpha

one word: MAGNIFIC

second word: Thank you

Third Word: Happy

Happy new Year, 

From Portugal


----------



## Matez

Arniesb said:


> Happy Christmas all!
> Can anyone tell me how much bass noir hybrid have vs stock HD800S cable?



I wish I could, but not knowing these cans with their original leash I got nothing, sorry 



Alpha1Ric said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have spoken with Matt, since the service, availability, quality, is an impeccable person 5 stars.
> 
> ...



Thank you very much, enjoy and all the best in 2021!

P.S. Can I use your post on my FB please?


----------



## Arniesb

Matez said:


> I wish I could, but not knowing these cans with their original leash I got nothing, sorry
> 
> What really? I had 1 aftermarker for HD800S and it sounded clearer and quieter, but anemic in comparison.
> Wouldnt want any less bass than stock cable.
> ...


----------



## joseG86

Hi there!, after reading since page 1 I've decided on buying the Noir Hybrid HPC but before I make the purchase I'd like to ask you something:

My current setup is the Hifiman Arya and Focal Clears plus Topping D90/A90.
So my question is: Should I get the 4.4mm pentacon or the XLR? is there any differences connecting them to the A90? Is the Noir Hybrid HPC good for both headphones and compatible? and this is for @Matez : Is there any discount/coupon for Christmas available? 

Thank you so much!
José


----------



## Alpha1Ric

Matez said:


> I wish I could, but not knowing these cans with their original leash I got nothing, sorry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes you can


----------



## UntilThen

joseG86 said:


> Hi there!, after reading since page 1 I've decided on buying the Noir Hybrid HPC but before I make the purchase I'd like to ask you something:
> 
> My current setup is the Hifiman Arya and Focal Clears plus Topping D90/A90.
> So my question is: Should I get the 4.4mm pentacon or the XLR? is there any differences connecting them to the A90? Is the Noir Hybrid HPC good for both headphones and compatible? and this is for @Matez : Is there any discount/coupon for Christmas available?
> ...



I've a similar question as him. I have a Questyle CMA 12 with He1000se. If I'm getting the Noir Hybrid HPC, should I be getting the 4.4 mm pentacom or XLR. I already have the Noir Hybrid HPC balanced to 1/4 inch pig tail. 

I also want to use the He1000se with Oblivion by Ultrasonic Studio amp and that only has xlr balanced output jack. I also want to use the He1000se on the WA22 and La Figaro 339. 

So many different connector types. Why isn't the world round?

Your advice appreciated.  

Btw I've gotten these 2 cables from you before quite a while ago for my Audeze LCD-3f and HD800. Still loving them because they're so flexible and they do sound better than the stock cables.


----------



## Louisiana

Today, my new Claire Hybrid arrived 
It's so a nice cable, tried to make some pictures to show this beauty, but my photo skills are... 🤔













I put my order on 23.12, and Cable arrived today - superfast


----------



## Skywatcher

Having recently purchased a pair of Abyss 1266 TC, I found their stock cable very stiff, especially when you are sitting close to the amp. That made the listening experience uncomfortable as the cable was always pushing the headphones and making them move whenever I moved my head. 
Looking around I saw several mentions to Forza Audioworks and everyone seemed really happy with the cables so I decided to take a risk with the Noir Hybrid HPC. 

Just as everyone else said, great build quality, better than a few way more expensive cables I've bought in the past for other headphones. 
Tested them with a few high-res tracks that I normally use when testing cables and couldn't notice any loss of quality or detail compared to the Abyss cable. The Forza is just prettier and waaaay more comfortable. 

Matt even rushed shipping as I was going away for a few weeks, so that it arrived before my trip. 
Another happy customer here.


----------



## Matez

Alpha1Ric said:


> Yes you can



Thanks!



UntilThen said:


> I've a similar question as him. I have a Questyle CMA 12 with He1000se. If I'm getting the Noir Hybrid HPC, should I be getting the 4.4 mm pentacom or XLR. I already have the Noir Hybrid HPC balanced to 1/4 inch pig tail.
> 
> I also want to use the He1000se with Oblivion by Ultrasonic Studio amp and that only has xlr balanced output jack. I also want to use the He1000se on the WA22 and La Figaro 339.
> 
> ...



Personally I'd probably terminate the main cable with 4-pin XLR and make a pigtail or two for other headphone outs.



Louisiana said:


> Today, my new Claire Hybrid arrived
> It's so a nice cable, tried to make some pictures to show this beauty, but my photo skills are... 🤔



Enjoy! Btw. your photos are good enough I'd like to repost them on my FB. Can I  ?



Skywatcher said:


> Having recently purchased a pair of Abyss 1266 TC, I found their stock cable very stiff, especially when you are sitting close to the amp. That made the listening experience uncomfortable as the cable was always pushing the headphones and making them move whenever I moved my head.
> Looking around I saw several mentions to Forza Audioworks and everyone seemed really happy with the cables so I decided to take a risk with the Noir Hybrid HPC.
> 
> Just as everyone else said, great build quality, better than a few way more expensive cables I've bought in the past for other headphones.
> ...



Thanks and enjoy 

How's your Bartok btw.?


----------



## Louisiana

Matez said:


> Enjoy! Btw. your photos are good enough I'd like to repost them on my FB. Can I  ?



Yes, of course 
Thank you for your wonderful work!


----------



## UntilThen

Matez said:


> Personally I'd probably terminate the main cable with 4-pin XLR and make a pigtail or two for other headphone outs.



Thanks Matez. Appreciate the quick reply. Now one more question. For hekse, is it better to go with Claire Hybrid HPC or Noir Hybrid HPC ?


----------



## CJG888

I’ve just sent you an order for the Claire HPC cable for the DT48A....

Looking forward to it!


----------



## joseG86

CJG888 said:


> I’ve just sent you an order for the Claire HPC cable for the DT48A....
> 
> Looking forward to it!


Same here but Noir Hybrid HPC for my lovely Arya and Clear


----------



## Skywatcher

Matez said:


> Thanks and enjoy
> 
> How's your Bartok btw.?



I am enjoying it, thanks again. 
Love the Bartok. Amazing single-box solution. Kept resisting the purchase for a few months and considering other options, but every time I auditioned it I kept falling in love with the sound, so it had to be.


----------



## qboogie

Skywatcher said:


> Having recently purchased a pair of Abyss 1266 TC, I found their stock cable very stiff, especially when you are sitting close to the amp. That made the listening experience uncomfortable as the cable was always pushing the headphones and making them move whenever I moved my head.
> Looking around I saw several mentions to Forza Audioworks and everyone seemed really happy with the cables so I decided to take a risk with the Noir Hybrid HPC.
> 
> Just as everyone else said, great build quality, better than a few way more expensive cables I've bought in the past for other headphones.
> ...


Any improvement in sound over the stock?


----------



## Skywatcher

qboogie said:


> Any improvement in sound over the stock?



I like the bass slightly better with the Noir Hybrid HPC. I don't know if I would call it "improvement" or "personal preference". 
I was a bit afraid that I would get worse sound, but really happy that I actually preferred the Forza (even if marginally).


----------



## Matez

Louisiana said:


> Yes, of course
> Thank you for your wonderful work!



Thanks!



UntilThen said:


> Thanks Matez. Appreciate the quick reply. Now one more question. For hekse, is it better to go with Claire Hybrid HPC or Noir Hybrid HPC ?



Not sure how far off HEKSE is from HEKv2 I owned, but for the latter I'd defo pick hybrid.



CJG888 said:


> I’ve just sent you an order for the Claire HPC cable for the DT48A....
> 
> Looking forward to it!



Yup, I'll keep you informed via mail 



Skywatcher said:


> Love the Bartok. Amazing single-box solution. Kept resisting the purchase for a few months and considering other options, but every time I auditioned it I kept falling in love with the sound, so it had to be.



I had Bartok on my radar for a good while and I know that it'd make me very happy, but considering DAC I now have this would be also a rather costly guilty pleasure 

Thanks for your feedback though


----------



## UntilThen

Matez said:


> Not sure how far off HEKSE is from HEKv2 I owned, but for the latter I'd defo pick hybrid.



Thanks Matez. My son has a Noir Hybrid HPC for his Arya and I tried it on my Hekse and like it. Superb clarity. I've just ordered a Noir Hybrid HPC with xlr balance Neutrik 4 pin plug. Looking forward to it.

Happy New Year !


----------



## walakalulu

What of this new cable that has been touted? Any updates?


----------



## banda

walakalulu said:


> What of this new cable that has been touted? Any updates?


I've been waiting to ask the same thing since the year's about to end.

Happy Eve, people!


----------



## UntilThen

@Matez  I've my order placed  #005917  and paid but I want to change the length from 1.5m to 2m. How do I do it?


----------



## mmwwmm

Hi Matt.

I sent you some weeks ago a couple of emails asking if you offer the mod to convert the AKG K812 to balanced operation (internal rewiring the unit to separate grounds for L and R and replacing original Lemo 3 pin for a Lemo 4 pin). Please, let me know.
Happy new year!


----------



## Matez

UntilThen said:


> Thanks Matez. My son has a Noir Hybrid HPC for his Arya and I tried it on my Hekse and like it. Superb clarity. I've just ordered a Noir Hybrid HPC with xlr balance Neutrik 4 pin plug. Looking forward to it.
> 
> Happy New Year !



Happy New Year to you too! (...and all visitors to this thread of course  )

Also many thanks for your order and I hope you'll enjoy it 



walakalulu said:


> What of this new cable that has been touted? Any updates?



Not yet. The key component is here, some minor things left to handle. Shouldn't be long but this part heavily depends on other peoples' work so we'll see.



UntilThen said:


> @Matez I've my order placed #005917 and paid but I want to change the length from 1.5m to 2m. How do I do it?



Noted, I'll send you a PP request shortly.



mmwwmm said:


> Hi Matt.
> 
> I sent you some weeks ago a couple of emails asking if you offer the mod to convert the AKG K812 to balanced operation (internal rewiring the unit to separate grounds for L and R and replacing original Lemo 3 pin for a Lemo 4 pin). Please, let me know.



Can you please resend? It had to stuck somewhere :/



mmwwmm said:


> Happy new year!



Likewise


----------



## UntilThen

Matez said:


> Also many thanks for your order and I hope you'll enjoy it



I've already like it but my son has since taken his Noir Hybrid HPC back and I can't wait to get mine. 

Just took this picture on the 26th Dec 2020. Bought these cables from you in 2017 and I've loved them since. Flexible, sound better than stock cables and my ears aren't deceiving me and my son confirm that of his Noir Hybrid HPC cable for his Arya. Lovely cables. Thanks !


----------



## Fegefeuer

Noir Hybrid is indeed a superb choice for the HE-1000SE.


----------



## UntilThen

Fegefeuer said:


> Noir Hybrid is indeed a superb choice for the HE-1000SE.



Indeed ! Here's my He1000se with my son's Noir Hybrid HPC while I wait for mine.


----------



## barbz127

Looking for a recommendations for either the noir hybrid hpc or noir hpc mk2 for a verite closed; any strong preference?

Thank you


----------



## UntilThen

barbz127 said:


> Looking for a recommendations for either the noir hybrid hpc or noir hpc mk2 for a verite closed; any strong preference?
> 
> Thank you



I've heard both but as they are on different headphones, it's impossible to tell the difference. I have the noir hpc mk2 on my hd800 and I've heard the noir hybrid hpc on my hekse. All I can say is those headphones sound good on those cables.

If you look at Matez's website, the noir hybrid hpc is his highest range cable and for the verite closed, you should go for that. That cable has more sparkle due to the silver/copper mix - according to the website and verite closed has a warmish tone so that should be a good combination.


----------



## hikaru12

Has anyone compared the NOIR MK2 to Zach's ZMF 2K cable? I'm looking for an upgrade for my Stellias. I just want a little more laid back tonality with increased detail which I know is what the 2K cable brings but I'm unfamiliar with Forza. Seems like their prices are very competitive!


----------



## Matez (Jan 6, 2021)

hikaru12 said:


> Has anyone compared the NOIR MK2 to Zach's ZMF 2K cable? I'm looking for an upgrade for my Stellias. I just want a little more laid back tonality with increased detail which I know is what the 2K cable brings but I'm unfamiliar with Forza. Seems like their prices are very competitive!



Can't help you with that, but perhaps others in this thread can 



UntilThen said:


> If you look at Matez's website, the noir hybrid hpc is his highest range cable and for the verite closed, you should go for that. That cable has more sparkle due to the silver/copper mix - according to the website and verite closed has a warmish tone so that should be a good combination.



I would say so, yes.



UntilThen said:


> Just took this picture on the 26th Dec 2020. Bought these cables from you in 2017 and I've loved them since. Flexible, sound better than stock cables and my ears aren't deceiving me and my son confirm that of his Noir Hybrid HPC cable for his Arya. Lovely cables. Thanks !



Sure, you're welcome  Can I please use your post on my FB wall? That's a great shot that shows just the right stuff 



Fegefeuer said:


> Noir Hybrid is indeed a superb choice for the HE-1000SE.



If HE-1000SE is roughly in te ballpark of HE-1000v2 (...which I know well), then hybrid gets my vote.


----------



## slsmaster

Hi Guys,

I am looking for a replacment cable for my HD800 (the original cable starts to deteriorate) and would like to get another Forza Audioworks product, as I am very sattisfied with my Noir HPC MK2 for my Denon 9200.
I am using my HD800 only with EQ for gaming and some light music listening, so a cheaper cable that doesn't sound worse than the original cable would be fine for me. 
Which series would you recommend?


----------



## UntilThen

Matez said:


> Sure, you're welcome  Can I please use your post on my FB wall? That's a great shot that shows just the right stuff



Matez, you're more than welcome to put on your FB wall. Thanks for the cables again.


----------



## iFi audio

banda said:


> I've been waiting to ask the same thing since the year's about to end.



@Matez release it already will you  ?


----------



## CaptainFantastic

iFi audio said:


> @Matez release it already will you  ?



I actually appreciate the fact that he is not rushing things. He is making sure it is good and lives up to the FAW reputation.


----------



## iFi audio

CaptainFantastic said:


> I actually appreciate the fact that he is not rushing things. He is making sure it is good and lives up to the FAW reputation.



I won't disagree


----------



## FlyingWing

Hey folks, just wanted to do a super-quick review of the HPC MK2 - Turnover has been really quick, from order to arrival it's merely been four weeks.

The Packaging has been pretty neat; the cable is in delivered in a cotton pouch with the FAW logo printed on. High-Quality print-job on the pouch.

The Cable looks stunningly good in RL, pictures won't really do it any justice.
I've picked the transparent-black sleeving for the cable.

Ergonomically speaking, it won't ever tangle and Microphonics are on a below-average level. 
I LOVE the heatshrinking-job widely used, as it effectively keeps my gear from being scratched.

Onto the sound - the HPC2 is an 26 AWG UPOCC 7N cable, thus it does deliver on the sonic front.
FWIW, I already bought cables from ALO, Norne, Cardas and Corpse in different configurations and applications.
Sadly I do not have either one in 4.4mm pentacon; that certainly would be a nice test.

The HPC 2 works like a charm with my Sennheiser HD 600; any additional treble energy like with hybrid-silver, pure silver or tri-metallic cables may not be desirable in that specific use-case;
hence settling for Pure Copper.

I can wholeheartedly attest to the skill  and confidence of Matez and his crew; I'm sure you won't be disappointed. To me, they do belong to the very best.


----------



## banda

CaptainFantastic said:


> I actually appreciate the fact that he is not rushing things. He is making sure it is good and lives up to the FAW reputation.


While I'm sure that's true, I don't think that's the main reason for the delay. It seems that he's just had to do a lot of waiting around.


----------



## mmwwmm

Matez said:


> Can you please resend? It had to stuck somewhere :/


 Sure! Mail sent!


----------



## Johan VD

Hi Guys,

This is my first post ever on head-fi so I hope i'm doing it good. 
I've been reading the head-fi pages for many years but never posted sommething because I did need to learn alot about the audiophile world.

I'm here to tell you my impressions about the forza audioworks Noir Hybrid HPC cable. 
My newest headphone is the Dan Clark Audio Aeon 2 Closed.
The standard cable that came with it was good quality but it was stiff and microphonic. 

This was actually the third cable I bought from Forza Audioworks. 
So I knew what quality to expect. As always the cable build is superbly wel braided and looks verry nice.
The sound in my opinion opened up a little bit against the original cable and the micro details were even more audible. 
Microphonics were also significantly less than the original cable.
And what was also very important to me is the flexibility of the cable. 
The original cable was verry stiff. The FAW is so flexible you wouldn't believe that such a huge cable can bent like this. 

The communication with Matt was great as always. He will answer all your questions and will always help you further.
So thanks Matt.

I wanted to put some pictures here but for some reason I can't upload the pictures. There should be an upload file button but I can't find it sorry.


----------



## UntilThen

Excellent first post @Johan VD . Forza cables are indeed very flexible and I love all the 3 varieties that I have. I have the Noir Hybrid HPC coming for my Hekse and I can't wait to discard the stock cables that came with the Hekse.

I think you can only post pictures after about 30 posts.


----------



## Matez

FlyingWing said:


> Hey folks, just wanted to do a super-quick review of the HPC MK2 - Turnover has been really quick, from order to arrival it's merely been four weeks.
> 
> The Packaging has been pretty neat; the cable is in delivered in a cotton pouch with the FAW logo printed on. High-Quality print-job on the pouch.
> 
> ...



Awesome! Can I share this on my FB please?



banda said:


> While I'm sure that's true, I don't think that's the main reason for the delay. It seems that he's just had to do a lot of waiting around.



As much as I'd like to have control over everything, with some minor things I have to wait for others and that's what's been stopping me for a while. The Covid situation didn't help either. Realistically this product was scheduled to launch around Oct/Nov 2020.  



Johan VD said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> This is my first post ever on head-fi so I hope i'm doing it good.
> I've been reading the head-fi pages for many years but never posted sommething because I did need to learn alot about the audiophile world.
> ...



Thanks a lot @Johan VD 



UntilThen said:


> Forza cables are indeed very flexible and I love all the 3 varieties that I have. I have the Noir Hybrid HPC coming for my Hekse and I can't wait to discard the stock cables that came with the Hekse.


----------



## Signal2Noise

I have ordered Claire Hybrid and ‘vanilla’ Hybrid for a set of Meze 99 Classics. I plan to use XLR terminated with Schiit Magnius and 4.4mm terminated with a variety of DAPs including iBasso DX200/Amp8. I look forward to the experience whenever the cables arrive. If all goes well then I’ll consider FAW for IEMs I have.


----------



## CJG888

Look what I’ve got coming:


----------



## Matez

Signal2Noise said:


> I have ordered Claire Hybrid and ‘vanilla’ Hybrid for a set of Meze 99 Classics. I plan to use XLR terminated with Schiit Magnius and 4.4mm terminated with a variety of DAPs including iBasso DX200/Amp8. I look forward to the experience whenever the cables arrive. If all goes well then I’ll consider FAW for IEMs I have.



Please leave some feedback here once you have the goods 



CJG888 said:


> Look what I’ve got coming:



Yup, and they're en route to your place


----------



## UntilThen

I'm peering at the horizon everyday watching for my Noir Hybrid HPC. My Hekse is lonely without it.  Those crap stock cables bend every which way and are a treason.


----------



## CJG888

Matez said:


> Please leave some feedback here once you have the goods
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, and they're en route to your place


Definitely a worthwhile upgrade. The transparency is astounding.


----------



## swissheadphonelover

A few days ago I received my FAW Noir Hybrid HPC to connect my HD 800s to Feliks Audio Euforia. 
I am still in the burn-in phase but I can already confirm this is by far the best match I acheived until today.
My search for the perfect cable for the HD800s has come to a happy end. Thanks and congrats to Matt.

So I ordered another Noir Hybrid HPC for my ZMF Verite......


----------



## Matez

swissheadphonelover said:


> A few days ago I received my FAW Noir Hybrid HPC to connect my HD 800s to Feliks Audio Euforia.
> I am still in the burn-in phase but I can already confirm this is by far the best match I acheived until today.
> My search for the perfect cable for the HD800s has come to a happy end. Thanks and congrats to Matt.
> 
> So I ordered another Noir Hybrid HPC for my ZMF Verite......



Thanks and enjoy 



CJG888 said:


> Definitely a worthwhile upgrade. The transparency is astounding.



Thank you 



UntilThen said:


> My Hekse is lonely without it.



Yes, lonely cans are unhappy cans


----------



## UntilThen

Matez said:


> Yes, lonely cans are unhappy cans



Hahaha... no pressure Matez. I'm enjoying He1000se nonetheless with the many amps here.


----------



## UntilThen

Woohoo, I received an email advising me that my Noir Hybrid HPC has shipped on 12th Jan 2021. Shouldn't be long now.


----------



## joseG86

UntilThen said:


> Woohoo, I received an email advising me that my Noir Hybrid HPC has shipped on 12th Jan 2021. Shouldn't be long now.



Same here!


----------



## UntilThen

joseG86 said:


> Same here!



There you go Jose. You contacted me this morning and I said relax, it's will be soon. I can see through the crystal ball.   Matez is just great. He's working through the holidays ! I'll buy you 6 pack of Carlton Draught.


----------



## Xzephyr23

nachjos said:


> Nice short review! I bought a Denon AH-D9200 a few days ago and I am very happy with it. I will use it with the balanced input of my A&K Kann Cube and will by a FAW balanced cable. I have a Noir Hybrid HPC at home but the 3.5mm plugs (for Focal Clear) don‘t fit perfect into the Denon, so I press by hand to get a short sound impression. The sound is incredible clear, but without getting harsh. The bass is deep and hard hitting. Vocals are nice and natural sounding (but not exceptional organic). Time was too short to get a final picture (I was afraid about my plugs/jacks on the headphone), but I am uncertain about the right choice: Noir HPC MK2 or Noir Hybrid HPC? Probably the MK2 could be the better fit for Denon. I have to sleep about it, maybe I ask Matthew for a recommendation. I think I can‘t go wrong with both...


I’m stuck also ! What did you decide on ?


----------



## tglove

Anyone on here have a Noir cable for hd800 they're looking to sell? Please PM me.


----------



## Matez

UntilThen said:


> Woohoo, I received an email advising me that my Noir Hybrid HPC has shipped on 12th Jan 2021. Shouldn't be long now.



It shouldn't, if you haven't it already 



UntilThen said:


> Matez is just great. He's working through the holidays



Thanks


----------



## UntilThen

Matez said:


> It shouldn't, if you haven't it already



Tracking says it will be coming today.  Still using this shocking cable. I think I've not heard He1000se to it's full potentials yet.


----------



## CJG888

From:




to:


----------



## tpal

Hi Guys,

This is my first post on head-fi 
I want to share with you my impressions about the forza Noir Hybrid HPC cable
My headphone is Sennheiser HD 800 S
I own it more than 3 years and i decided to change the standard cable because I had read for the quality of  Forza Audioworks cables.
I received the cable just yesterday and my impressions that i have from the forza cable are from some hours only listening.
I can tell for sure that the Noir Hybrid is an obvious upgrade from the standard cable.
At first the build of  Noir Hybrid is perfect and looks verry nice and  has perfect flexibility.
The sound opened up a little bit against the original cable and the scene is more wider than before
All the instruments were even more detailed and natural.
the sound also was significantly cleaner than the standar cable.
The Noir Hybrid didn't change the chraracter of my phones but is an obvious upgrade from the standard cable and i am happy that i own it and i can enjoy much more than before my 800s.
I am sorry that i can't upload some pictures because i don't know the process how to do it but i am sure that i am not the first owner of hd 800s with Noir Hybrid.


----------



## tglove

audiogeekery said:


> Is this still up for sale?





Matez said:


> It shouldn't, if you haven't it already
> 
> Hi @Matez I sent you a PM could you please check and respond? Thank you


----------



## Matez

CJG888 said:


> From:
> 
> 
> to:



Yes, I will remember these cans, at least for a wihle 



tpal said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> This is my first post on head-fi
> I want to share with you my impressions about the forza Noir Hybrid HPC cable
> ...



Hi @tpal welcome to Head-fi and sorry about your wallet! (that's the usual greeting here on HF)

Many thanks for your feedback and please enjoy the cable 



tglove said:


> .



Let me take a look, perhaps I've missed something.


----------



## Forceberg

Any recommendation for cable to use with Audioquest Nighthawk?


----------



## joseG86

Today I received my Forza Hybrid Noir, both my Arya and Clear were already sounding awesome but... With this cable it's like taking magic mushrooms, every sense is sharpened. Perception of detail easily obtained, more engaging, texture, you can feel it almost touch some instruments.

Pics tomorrow, I'm very busy now  

Amazing. @Matez


----------



## UntilThen

Sadly mine hasn't arrive. Maybe it has a long way to travel to get to Sydney.


----------



## Matez

Forceberg said:


> Any recommendation for cable to use with Audioquest Nighthawk?



I haven't heard them so can't suggest anything specific. In general copper is the way to go if you want these cans a bit thicker and rounder. Otherwise hybrid conductors would do fine.



joseG86 said:


> With this cable it's like taking magic mushrooms, every sense is sharpened.



I like this metaphor a lot 

Thanks and enjoy the product 



UntilThen said:


> Sadly mine hasn't arrive. Maybe it has a long way to travel to get to Sydney.



It takes a while even via courier services, but nothing crazy from what I can tell. If there are any issues or tracking isn't moving, please let me know via mail so I can check on my end.


----------



## Chris Kaoss

UntilThen said:


> Sadly mine hasn't arrive. Maybe it has a long way to travel to get to Sydney.


Be patient.
It's worth the waiting time.


----------



## UntilThen

Chris Kaoss said:


> Be patient.
> It's worth the waiting time.



Yes I know, it's only been 9 days since it was sent off.  I can assure you though that the He1000se still sound amazing off the generic balance cable.


----------



## GuyForkes

Hi Guys,

I bought the Noir Hybrid HPC in July 2020 for my Final D8000 Pros. I'm trying to find out if they include the following:
"All new orders will be upgraded free of charge to new hybrid wires with hand woven damping core made of Java cotton for improved bass definition and focused high frequencies."

Wondering if anybody here can answer that. Thanks!


----------



## Matez

Chris Kaoss said:


> It's worth the waiting time.



I'm happy to read that it is 



UntilThen said:


> the He1000se still sound amazing off the generic balance cable.



Those are great cans. There are brief moments when I miss my HEKv2 



GuyForkes said:


> Wondering if anybody here can answer that. Thanks!



I'd ask at Final directly, I think.


----------



## DreamMan

@Matez 

Hi Matez, 
I also wanted to thank you for the very nicely made cable for my HE1000SE and the extender with the great Furutech connectors in the Noir Hybrit HPC version. 
Very great work and very fast implementation of the wishes, even with a subsequent extension of the extender (now you know for sure who I am  ).

Am very satisfied and can highly recommend the cables!!! 

Greetings from Germany


----------



## CJG888

I also have to mention something about my DT48A. With the new cables, they are transparent almost beyond belief. They easily beat my Stax Lambdas...


----------



## CJG888

I may be sending my 25 Ohm DT48E over to Matt (although I did want to keep them original...)


----------



## UntilThen

DreamMan said:


> I also wanted to thank you for the very nicely made cable for my HE1000SE and the extender with the great Furutech connectors in the Noir Hybrit HPC version.



Why are we so similar? I have a Noir Hybrid HPC balance cable coming for my He1000se. Still no sight of it yet even though it started sailing on the 12th Jan. I also have a Noir Hybrid HPC pig tail already with Furutech 1/4 inch. So we are the same... oh we were also using the same Questyle CMA Twelve until I sold it yesterday. I'm on v280, Wa22, LF339i and Mjolnir 2, Oblivion now with Yggdrasil and Bifrost2.


----------



## DreamMan

UntilThen said:


> Why are we so similar? I have a Noir Hybrid HPC balance cable coming for my He1000se. Still no sight of it yet even though it started sailing on the 12th Jan. I also have a Noir Hybrid HPC pig tail already with Furutech 1/4 inch. So we are the same... oh we were also using the same Questyle CMA Twelve until I sold it yesterday. I'm on v280, Wa22, LF339i and Mjolnir 2, Oblivion now with Yggdrasil and Bifrost2.



It's funny, isn't it? 
But I keep my 12  

And the trip to you takes a little longer (sydney?) than to me?


----------



## UntilThen

DreamMan said:


> And the trip to you takes a little longer (sydney?) than to me?



Poland to Germany is definitely shorter than Poland to Australia. Unless it flies by Concorde.


----------



## UntilThen

DreamMan said:


> But I keep my 12



I sold my CMA 12 because I wanted a dedicated 2nd dac.... but I do miss the Questyle sound big time.


----------



## GuyForkes

Matez said:


> I'd ask at Final directly, I think.



Hi Matez, what I meant was, I bought the Noir Hybrid HPC directly from Forza Audioworks in late July 2020 and I'm trying to find out if that cable I bought includes the "new hybrid wires with hand woven damping core made of Java cotton" as stated on the Forza Audioworks website.

Thanks!


----------



## Navodar

Another one classy cable from Forza Audioworks. A Noir HPC Mk2 with Neutrik XLR connector. for my Hifiman Sundara. Great quality as always.


----------



## Matez

DreamMan said:


> @Matez
> 
> Hi Matez,
> I also wanted to thank you for the very nicely made cable for my HE1000SE and the extender with the great Furutech connectors in the Noir Hybrit HPC version.
> ...



Thanks a lot and yes, I remember you  Have fun!



CJG888 said:


> They easily beat my Stax Lambdas...



Those Stax cans I'll need to listen to one day.



UntilThen said:


> Questyle CMA



I had their CMA 800R for Senns HD800 and loved that combo, but it was many years ago.


GuyForkes said:


> "new hybrid wires with hand woven damping core made of Java cotton"



This has been around for about three years or so you have it 



Navodar said:


> Another one classy cable from Forza Audioworks. A Noir HPC Mk2 with Neutrik XLR connector. for my Hifiman Sundara. Great quality as always.



Thanks! Lovely shot! Can I use it on my FB please  ?


----------



## UntilThen (Jan 29, 2021)

Matez said:


> I had their CMA 800R for Senns HD800 and loved that combo, but it was many years ago.



CMA 800R is part of their Golden Reference amp. It has to be good. Still feel I miss the CMA 12 but I've just pick up a Elekit 8200.... out of nowhere. Didn't plan it but when I saw it, I knew this could be a lot of fun, experimenting with some gorgeous tubes and of course with headphones and speakers.

@Matez  still no sign of my Noir Hybrid HPC. I've email you to check your Warsaw end. Tracking still shows in Warsaw since 12th Jan but then it may not be giving the true picture.


----------



## CaptainFantastic

@UntilThen 

Re your shipment... just be aware that things take time during this pandemic. In 2020 I bought roughly 20 audio things from the U.S. I received them anywhere from within 10 days to 3 months. Not a single package was lost or damaged, but man, things take time between continents these days. And that's always the story, you have a last update, then nothing, then 3 weeks or 5 weeks later it appears.

Good luck and much patience. It's definitely worth it for FAW cables.


----------



## UntilThen

@CaptainFantastic you're quite right. Not complaining here. It's a case of anxiety as I have already heard the Noir Hybrid HPC that belongs to my son's Arya on my He1000se.... and it was great !

So anyway sit back and play with my other gear. Picking up the Elekit 8200 this morning... as if I don't have enough amps but this one has a lot of tubes to play with.


----------



## Navodar

Matez said:


> Thanks a lot and yes, I remember you  Have fun!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely...


----------



## Signal2Noise

These arrived today. Took four days from Poland to western Canada. Paid some customs on these but I figured no big deal considering the global trying times. Original order placed Jan 10 so overall wait time was short.

Both cables are for Meze 99 Classics. One ’regular hybrid’ w/ 4.4mm and other is “Claire Hybrid” w/ XLR balanced. Love the look of these and they appear to be solidly built. I will now begin to procure some more for IEMs, likely get at least one “Noire“ to try.

Apologies for the messy photos but let’s pretend these are hidden object search picture puzzles. 


Below left 4.4mm/right 4-pin XLR


----------



## Wladimir

Signal2Noise said:


> These arrived today. Took four days from Poland to western Canada. Paid some customs on these but I figured no big deal considering the global trying times. Original order placed Jan 10 so overall wait time was short.
> 
> Both cables are for Meze 99 Classics. One ’regular hybrid’ w/ 4.4mm and other is “Claire Hybrid” w/ XLR balanced. Love the look of these and they appear to be solidly built. I will now begin to procure some more for IEMs, likely get at least one “Noire“ to try.
> 
> ...


Nice pads, what are these? Will gladly hear some impressions from new cables


----------



## Signal2Noise (Jan 29, 2021)

Wladimir said:


> Nice pads, what are these? Will gladly hear some impressions from new cables


Good catch! The pads are Brainwavz Micro Suede. The stock ones with Meze although fit will are just not comfortable enough.

Listening will happen once I receive Schiit Modius/Magnius stack. That is why I ordered XLR.


----------



## Dany (Feb 3, 2021)

Hey, i received my 1,5m Noir Hybrid HPC for my Denon 7200 last week but I have some problems with the cable, it's to thick, a bit to long and makes sometimes noises on my clothing.. 
Is there any option/goodwill to exchange/refund (maybe with a bit off), i thinking about buying a new one (1,25m), thinner and shorter (Copper Series HPC MK2/Hybrid Series HPC)?
Have anyone a picture from the "Semi-Transparent Black" Version and the Neutruk Plug 6.3mm?

best regards


----------



## Chris Kaoss

Have the Claire HPC (2m) and Claire Hybrid Semi black (1m) on hand.
The Noir Hybrid is 2.5m long.
Sadly no 6.3 neutrik plug.


----------



## Matez

Navodar said:


> Absolutely...



Thanks!



Signal2Noise said:


> Both cables are for Meze 99 Classics. One ’regular hybrid’ w/ 4.4mm and other is “Claire Hybrid” w/ XLR balanced. Love the look of these and they appear to be solidly built. I will now begin to procure some more for IEMs, likely get at least one “Noire“ to try.



Thanks a have fun with them 



Signal2Noise said:


> Apologies for the messy photos but let’s pretend these are hidden object search picture puzzles.



That's fair enough 



Dany said:


> Hey, i received my 1,5m Noir Hybrid HPC for my Denon 7200 last week but I have some problems with the cable, it's to thick, a bit to long and makes sometimes noises on my clothing..
> Is there any option/goodwill to exchange/refund (maybe with a bit off), i thinking about buying a new one (1,25m), thinner and shorter (Copper Series HPC MK2/Hybrid Series HPC)?
> Have anyone a picture from the "Semi-Transparent Black" Version and the Neutruk Plug 6.3mm?



If you haven't already, please send me a mail.



Chris Kaoss said:


> Have the Claire HPC (2m) and Claire Hybrid Semi black (1m) on hand.
> The Noir Hybrid is 2.5m long.
> Sadly no 6.3 neutrik plug.



I dig those shots


----------



## jlspa182

Which cable do you recommend for a zmf Atticus? Thanks


----------



## Chris Kaoss

Matez said:


> I dig those shots


My pleasure.
I love the cables.


----------



## Dany

Matez said:


> If you haven't already, please send me a mail.



Thanks man, Done.. hope mail won't hit the spam folder 😇


----------



## Joao Paulo Martins

Does anyone knows a efficient way to contact Matt? Tried email, order comments, PM on head fi


----------



## UntilThen (Feb 4, 2021)

Got an update on tracking for my cable.

This is the update..


In Transit04/02/20212:45 P.M.-Exporter Power of Attorney documentation is required for clearance. We're working to obtain this information. / Your package was released by the clearing agency.

So all this while it was sitting in the Warsaw office.

Why would it even need a power of attorney to send out just a cable? This has not happened to my previous Forza cables order.


----------



## Rowethren

Are you in the UK? If so Brexit is causing all sorts of confusion with shipping. I ordered some keycaps from Germany and they have been in Frankfurt for 9 days and delivery still isn't due until next Wednesday...


----------



## UntilThen

Alright I just want to follow up my earlier post with this... and this is not a complaint ... it's just to ensure that the shipment is moving and not being stuck in some office...

I had an email from Matez telling me how the UPS people can be not so bright this time why they would want clearance documents when they already have it. For others around the globe they didn't ask for it but for mine this time they ask for it even though it was provided before when I had 2 Forza cables send to me in 2017. I'm from Sydney Australia btw.

So to set the record straight. It isn't Matez's problem. It's UPS. Anyway as long as I know it's not stuck in the Warsaw office waiting for clearance but has now been cleared after 3 weeks, I'm ok.

I want to thank Matez for reaching out to me via email personally just to apologise for the delay. I told him it's not his fault. I've had 2 cables from Matez before. Recommended my son and he had 2 cables too. Now the Noir Hybrid HPC will be our 5th. You can say we are fans of Forza AudioWorks cables and Matez's workmanship. 

So kudos to Matez's for outstanding products and communicating with all whether privately or on this thread - which is not easy. If you look at other cable makers, their response in communication is even worst.

Cheers Matez and thanks, the cable is on it's way to me in no time now.


----------



## Rowethren

UPS here too, I can confirm they are a bunch of idiots... I think you are probably experiencing the effects of Brexit as all the warehouses are absolutely full of backlog waiting to get to the UK so nothing can move anywhere else. Their system clearly can't cope so strange things are happening.


----------



## UntilThen

It’s nothing to do with Brexit in my case. Cable was stuck in Warsaw waiting for power of attorney documents but now it’s finally cleared it’s flying across the continents to Australia. So nothing to do with UK.


----------



## Joao Paulo Martins

Matt return my emails. Thank you guys.


----------



## UntilThen

Joao Paulo Martins said:


> Matt return my emails. Thank you guys.



I'm sure he will. He just need to find time to eat. Too much to do !


----------



## Joao Paulo Martins

UntilThen said:


> I'm sure he will. He just need to find time to eat. Too much to do !


Best cables in the world.


----------



## UntilThen

Joao Paulo Martins said:


> Best cables in the world.



Mate I agree and the best price too. The cables are very flexible and sound great.


----------



## Dany

Joao Paulo Martins said:


> Matt return my emails. Thank you guys.



Not with me yet.. 

best regards


----------



## JaquesGelee (Feb 5, 2021)

Dany said:


> Not with me yet..
> 
> best regards


Be patient, he will.  If he answer every e-mail, he wouldn´t get around to build his cables.
I´m also still waiting for an answer since a week, but i think he is still braiding our/ my new cables.

At all, cable/ connector/ length has to be considered carefully before purchase. But he will give support in any way. My last IEM cable could be a bit longer, but i thought 1,25 is long enough, was my decision. Still ok with it, a great cable.

Regards


----------



## owdeo

I have 3 Forzaaudio cables for different headphones and purposes, including the high-end cable. They're overall better than any stock cable I've had, they're built well, they look decent (not flashy), and they aren't crazy expensive. They came exactly as ordered. I don't have any other high-end cable to compare them to, but I really like them. They are made and sound like how I hoped they would do.


----------



## Matez

owdeo said:


> I have 3 Forzaaudio cables for different headphones and purposes, including the high-end cable. They're overall better than any stock cable I've had, they're built well, they look decent (not flashy), and they aren't crazy expensive. They came exactly as ordered. I don't have any other high-end cable to compare them to, but I really like them. They are made and sound like how I hoped they would do.



Thanks!



JaquesGelee said:


> If he answer every e-mail, he wouldn´t get around to build his cables.



That's exactly the reason. Due to the boutique nature of my business I can't hire a secretary to communicate with my customers. The only way to do this is to do it myself, otherwise I'm scared to think about possible mistakes 

Your cable is being made btw. 



Dany said:


> Not with me yet..



Can you write me another mail please?



UntilThen said:


> Mate I agree and the best price too. The cables are very flexible and sound great.






Joao Paulo Martins said:


> Matt return my emails. Thank you guys.



If I haven't replied to yo yet, can you please send me another mail? Thanks!



UntilThen said:


> Alright I just want to follow up my earlier post with this... and this is not a complaint ... it's just to ensure that the shipment is moving and not being stuck in some office...
> 
> I had an email from Matez telling me how the UPS people can be not so bright this time why they would want clearance documents when they already have it. For others around the globe they didn't ask for it but for mine this time they ask for it even though it was provided before when I had 2 Forza cables send to me in 2017. I'm from Sydney Australia btw.
> 
> ...



Brexit is a whole subject of its own. I won't even tackle it 



Chris Kaoss said:


> My pleasure.
> I love the cables.



Thank you


----------



## Matez

owdeo said:


> I have 3 Forzaaudio cables for different headphones and purposes, including the high-end cable. They're overall better than any stock cable I've had, they're built well, they look decent (not flashy), and they aren't crazy expensive. They came exactly as ordered. I don't have any other high-end cable to compare them to, but I really like them. They are made and sound like how I hoped they would do.







jlspa182 said:


> Which cable do you recommend for a zmf Atticus? Thanks



Considering how they sound like, I'd use Hybrid.


----------



## UntilThen

@Matez , do you make speaker taps cable?  with spade connectors on one end and xlr balance female on the other end. Like this... but with spade connectors because my vintage Kenwood cannot take banana plugs - only bare wires or spades.

I need one in Noir Hybrid HPC later when I get a He6se v2.


----------



## Dany

Matez said:


> Can you write me another mail please?



Hi Matthew, i sended you another mail where i got the invoice send by the order, hopefully you got it  (it was matt***@forzaaudio*****.com)

best regards


----------



## UntilThen

Good news, my Noir Hybrid HPC has arrived in Sydney but I'm in Canberra. A colleague is getting it for me over the weekend so am excited to get it on Monday.

Also planning to get another Noir Hybrid HPC for my LCD-3f, that will eventually be used on a LCD-4. 2m with 4pin neutrix connector. I'm wondering if Matt can offer this in brown fabric sleeving? That would be cool !!!  What do you say Matt?  Or a choice of colours.


----------



## PankajBihari

Hi Guys, Haven't joined in this discussion yet, but had my first experience with Matt and wanted to share here. I recently bought myself a pair of Hifiman Arya's and the seller recommended that I should get some Forza Cables to go with them. In my exitement I ordered the cable using my smartphone, because I'm impatient like that. 

I later checked my account and saw that I ordered the wrong cable. Sent a message to Matt last Saturday explaining my error. It took some days, but yesterday Matt responded and he was very helpful. He offered me a costumer friendly solution.  

Now looking forward to trying out the cable, hopefully soon! 

Thanks Matt!


----------



## UntilThen

PankajBihari said:


> Hi Guys, Haven't joined in this discussion yet, but had my first experience with Matt and wanted to share here. I recently bought myself a pair of Hifiman Arya's and the seller recommended that I should get some Forza Cables to go with them. In my exitement I ordered the cable using my smartphone, because I'm impatient like that.
> 
> I later checked my account and saw that I ordered the wrong cable. Sent a message to Matt last Saturday explaining my error. It took some days, but yesterday Matt responded and he was very helpful. He offered me a costumer friendly solution.
> 
> ...



I originally ordered a 1.5m cable but needed to change to 2m. It was not hassle with Matt. Just an email and he send me Paypal invoice to pay the difference. It was as easy as that ! Now however if after the cable is made and you want to change colours, you might have to buy your own dye !!! Just kidding.


----------



## Chris Kaoss

Haha. ^^

I don't think that Matt is going to change his (limited, 2) color options. 
Maybe i'm wrong.
There's only 1 person who knows.


----------



## UntilThen

Chris Kaoss said:


> Haha. ^^
> 
> I don't think that Matt is going to change his (limited, 2) color options.
> Maybe i'm wrong.
> There's only 1 person who knows.



Hey anything is possible. Now I'm getting my Lamborghini custom build. I need the colours ! or I might have to paint it myself !

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/oblivion-ultrasonic-studios.902926/post-16171972


----------



## PankajBihari

UntilThen said:


> I originally ordered a 1.5m cable but needed to change to 2m. It was not hassle with Matt. Just an email and he send me Paypal invoice to pay the difference. It was as easy as that ! Now however if after the cable is made and you want to change colours, you might have to buy your own dye !!! Just kidding.


Same story here. He asked to pay the difference with PayPal and he would make me the requested cable. I have a feeling that this won't be my last order. 

Regarding different colours: luckily I'm the most boring person. All my gear is black


----------



## UntilThen

PankajBihari said:


> Same story here. He asked to pay the difference with PayPal and he would make me the requested cable. I have a feeling that this won't be my last order.
> 
> Regarding different colours: luckily I'm the most boring person. All my gear is black



No it won't be your last cable. I'm on my 3rd and going on my 4th. Now I just need Forza to relocate to Australia..... what do you say Matt?


----------



## PankajBihari

UntilThen said:


> No it won't be your last cable. I'm on my 3rd and going on my 4th. Now I just need Forza to relocate to Australia..... what do you say Matt?


Well thanks for the heads up. Time to tell the wife to clear another drawer!


----------



## Matez

UntilThen said:


> @Matez , do you make speaker taps cable?  with spade connectors on one end and xlr balance female on the other end. Like this... but with spade connectors because my vintage Kenwood cannot take banana plugs - only bare wires or spades.
> 
> I need one in Noir Hybrid HPC later when I get a He6se v2.



Sure, please drop me a mail and I'll do it.



Dany said:


> Hi Matthew, i sended you another mail where i got the invoice send by the order, hopefully you got it  (it was matt***@forzaaudio*****.com)
> 
> best regards



If I haven't replied to you yet, can you please resend it? Thanks!



PankajBihari said:


> Hi Guys, Haven't joined in this discussion yet, but had my first experience with Matt and wanted to share here. I recently bought myself a pair of Hifiman Arya's and the seller recommended that I should get some Forza Cables to go with them. In my exitement I ordered the cable using my smartphone, because I'm impatient like that.
> 
> I later checked my account and saw that I ordered the wrong cable. Sent a message to Matt last Saturday explaining my error. It took some days, but yesterday Matt responded and he was very helpful. He offered me a costumer friendly solution.
> 
> ...



Thanks! If I can, I will always help out. 



PankajBihari said:


> Regarding different colours: luckily I'm the most boring person. All my gear is black



You know what theysay: once you go black, you can never.... 



UntilThen said:


> No it won't be your last cable. I'm on my 3rd and going on my 4th. Now I just need Forza to relocate to Australia..... what do you say Matt?



One day I'll go there, that's for sure 



Chris Kaoss said:


> I don't think that Matt is going to change his (limited, 2) color options.



I won't change this 

Just two color options available is one efficient way to save space, money and offer my stuff at reasonable prices. I'm very much into making premium products, but at the same time making them as affordable as they possibly can be.


----------



## CJG888

Is the cable for the Beyer DT1990 the same as the one for the AKG K712?


----------



## UntilThen

Matez said:


> Sure, please drop me a mail and I'll do it.



I will but I'll wait a bit. A few priorities gets in the way in my world of head-fi. Not least getting the Kenwood home soon. This cable is for that purpose. However there will be one more Noir Hybrid HPC for the LCD-3f and subsequent LCD4 first. Then there's Odyssey built commencing in June.... 



Matez said:


> One day I'll go there, that's for sure



Yup , let me know when you come. I need to show you some sights, like make you climb the Harbour Bridge and a visit to the 3 Sisters in the Blue Mountains. A stroll along Bondi beach where you can romp topless and blend in with the san tanned bodies. We will do the pub crawl.... sit through Phantom of the Opera in Capitol theatre.... and listen to my He1000se with the Noir Hybrid HPC cable on my Odyssey tube amp, meet my local head-fi group - they are all crazily into this thingy.  



Matez said:


> Just two color options available is one efficient way to save space, money and offer my stuff at reasonable prices. *I'm very much into making premium products, but at the same time making them as affordable as they possibly can be.*



That's your motto and one where all of us love. Who wouldn't want a premium product without paying a kidney for it.  It's ok, Noir's black and Claire's natural silver / copper colour is just fine. Give me a choice of colours and I'll have a hard time choosing lol.


----------



## robur44

hello, I need help.I have verite closed not at home yet.I want order cabel from Forza audio,but I dont know how xlr mini looks I dont know which ending shold I choos.I know it is stupid but ...help me anybody?


----------



## UntilThen

robur44 said:


> hello, I need help.I have verite closed not at home yet.I want order cabel from Forza audio,but I dont know how xlr mini looks I dont know which ending shold I choos.I know it is stupid but ...help me anybody?



You select the cable for Audeze LCD2 /3 because it's the same termination for ZMF headphones.


----------



## UntilThen (Feb 15, 2021)

Forza Noir Hybrid HPC has landed for He1000se. Love the cable and it's so clear and the texture is so lovely. I didn't think that this headphone can sound better but it did, right off the bat. Wow after nearly 2 months of using a chinese generic cable, this silver / copper is simply astonishing. 

Thanks @Matez . Amazing cable. I even have the matching 1/4 inch pigtail.


----------



## joseG86

UntilThen said:


> Forza Noir Hybrid HPC has landed for He1000se. Love the cable and it's so clear and the texture is so lovely. I didn't think that this headphone can sound better but it did, right off the bat. Wow after nearly 2 months of using a chinese generic cable, this silver / copper is simply astonishing.
> 
> Thanks @Matez . Amazing cable. I even have the matching 1/4 inch pigtail.


Beautiful.


----------



## iFi audio

UntilThen said:


> Forza Noir Hybrid HPC has landed for He1000se. Love the cable and it's so clear and the texture is so lovely. I didn't think that this headphone can sound better but it did, right off the bat. Wow after nearly 2 months of using a chinese generic cable, this silver / copper is simply astonishing.
> 
> Thanks @Matez . Amazing cable. I even have the matching 1/4 inch pigtail.



That's a lovely setup. Those tubes are Psvane?


----------



## UntilThen

iFi audio said:


> That's a lovely setup. Those tubes are Psvane?



They are Brimar 12au7 long plates with Telefunken EL12 spez.


----------



## iFi audio

UntilThen said:


> They are Brimar 12au7 long plates with Telefunken EL12 spez.



Thanks a lot! For a sec I thought they're Psvanes due to that gray internal color.


----------



## CJG888

Long established practice (at least among UK manufacturers). Psvane merely copied it and applied it to different tube families...


----------



## CJG888

It does mean that you can’t see the glow ☹️.


----------



## banda

CJG888 said:


> Long established practice (at least among UK manufacturers). Psvane merely copied it and applied it to different tube families...


What's the benefit of it?


----------



## CJG888

It avoids secondary emission from stray electrons which hit the glass envelope.


----------



## iFi audio

CJG888 said:


> Long established practice (at least among UK manufacturers). Psvane merely copied it and applied it to different tube families...



I wasn't aware, thanks for the lesson 



CJG888 said:


> It does mean that you can’t see the glow ☹.



That's a pity, but if sound's nice that's the most important thing


----------



## JaquesGelee

Matez said:


> That's exactly the reason. Due to the boutique nature of my business I can't hire a secretary to communicate with my customers. The only way to do this is to do it myself, otherwise I'm scared to think about possible mistakes
> 
> Your cable is being made btw.


Sounds good.  Also the other cable we wrote about?


----------



## Matez

UntilThen said:


> They are Brimar 12au7 long plates with Telefunken EL12 spez.



I dig how these look like in your amp.



CJG888 said:


> It does mean that you can’t see the glow ☹.



If you look from the top you can 



JaquesGelee said:


> Sounds good. Also the other cable we wrote about?



It's in the works!


----------



## UntilThen

Matez said:


> If you look from the top you can



Hahaha.... we're suckers for tube glow.    So look anyway to see it.


----------



## Wladimir

@Matez
Could you please tell, if/when there will be available Claire RCA interconnects with 0.5m length? Or could you also make a shorter one? Thanks!


----------



## CJG888

@Matez,
Could you please tell me which cable would be suitable for the Beyerdynamic DT1990 Pro? Is it the same as for the AKG 712?


----------



## unsane69

Received this some days ago, since I needed an extension cable from my stationary Cayin toob amp to my couch. 😁
Initial impression: looks great, very pliable, big thumbs up for entirely recyclable packaging. Forza was communicating through the process, and I'm very satisfied. Wouldn't mind buying from Forza again if need be. Recommended.

*FAW Copper Series Mk2/Hybrid Series Extender - 3,5 F > 6,3 M Neutrik plugs, nylon sleeved @ 2,5 meters *

Price was 2/3rds of my HE400i 2020, but the cable can be used for my Meze 99s too, so it evens out


----------



## Chris Kaoss

That's what i still love about my Noir Hybrid too.
Use it for my Era-1, D9200 and Monitor 5. 

One cable to rule them all.


----------



## JM1979

Has anyone in the US made a recent order and can tell me about how long it took from order to when you received them?


----------



## banda

JM1979 said:


> Has anyone in the US made a recent order and can tell me about how long it took from order to when you received them?


Asking the same to anyone in the UK.


----------



## PankajBihari

PankajBihari said:


> Hi Guys, Haven't joined in this discussion yet, but had my first experience with Matt and wanted to share here. I recently bought myself a pair of Hifiman Arya's and the seller recommended that I should get some Forza Cables to go with them. In my exitement I ordered the cable using my smartphone, because I'm impatient like that.
> 
> I later checked my account and saw that I ordered the wrong cable. Sent a message to Matt last Saturday explaining my error. It took some days, but yesterday Matt responded and he was very helpful. He offered me a costumer friendly solution.
> 
> ...


Well I received my cable and it all went very smoothly. At first I ordered the wrong cable and I was stressing out: "What if he already started working on the cable?" I started messaging Matt on my order page. Then by email and then again on the order page, because my payment wasn't sufficient for the cable that I wanted. I found out in the meanwhile that Matt was a bit busy with orders because I found this thread. I apoligized for spamming. Matt replied within a few days and told me not to worry about it. He asked me to pay the difference by PayPal and all would be taken care of. Easy as that. 

My cable was sent to me on February 16th and I received it after three days. I live in the Netherlands. 

The build quality of the cable is excellent, looks and feels very premium indeed. You can see that Matt puts a lot of care in making the cables. Everything looks neat. The cable is not stiff and not coiling at all. I ordered the Noir HPC Mk2 cable for my Hifiman Arya's, with a balanced connection. I can't realy make a direct comparison with other balanced cables, because this is the only balanced cable I own for the Arya's. But the sound improved massively using the balanced cable. So far, a sweet sweet pairing. This won't be my last order from Matt, that's for sure. 

I can compare the build quality with Periapt cables, because I got a cable from them for my Audeze LCD2C. While I love my Periapt cable and love their price to quality ratio, my vote goes to FAW. Just love my Noir HPC Mk2 so much. The Periapt cable, for me, was more like: "Can't fault them". Both cables have their place, but for me, living in Europe: I have found my cable maker.


----------



## JaquesGelee

Matez said:


> Thanks guys, im happy that i fulfilled your expectations. Looking forward to see your pics.
> 
> Im a bit of an eco freak and as for the packaging, there is only one type, made from recycled materials, no matter if you choose it or not


Hey Matez,

Could you please check your mail? 
Do you have already sent the next lead?

Thank you


----------



## JES

What headphone stand is that on the left? @Skywatcher


Skywatcher said:


> Having recently purchased a pair of Abyss 1266 TC, I found their stock cable very stiff, especially when you are sitting close to the amp. That made the listening experience uncomfortable as the cable was always pushing the headphones and making them move whenever I moved my head.
> Looking around I saw several mentions to Forza Audioworks and everyone seemed really happy with the cables so I decided to take a risk with the Noir Hybrid HPC.
> 
> Just as everyone else said, great build quality, better than a few way more expensive cables I've bought in the past for other headphones.
> ...


----------



## Skywatcher

JES said:


> What headphone stand is that on the left? @Skywatcher


Rooms Audio Line FS Pro. It's great.


----------



## DreamMan (Feb 27, 2021)

Skywatcher said:


> Rooms Audio Line FS Pro. It's great.



Very nice one and great quality.

How wide is the bracket?


Very interesant and beautiful are also the wall mounts of the company.


----------



## Skywatcher

DreamMan said:


> Very nice one and great quality.
> 
> How wide is the bracket?
> 
> ...





Just took the tape measurer out. Measured from one outside of the bracket to the other. As you can see the LCD-3 sits perfectly on it. 
Got mine from Thomann in Germany, where ROOMs is from, but it's sold by several other places like Headphone Auditions in NL or others.
If you have any questions feel free to message me, happy to help, but don't want to derail Forza's thread with an offtopic.


----------



## Matez

Wladimir said:


> Could you please tell, if/when there will be available Claire RCA interconnects with 0.5m length? Or could you also make a shorter one? Thanks!



Write me a mail please and perhaps I can do something about 0.5m length.



CJG888 said:


> Could you please tell me which cable would be suitable for the Beyerdynamic DT1990 Pro? Is it the same as for the AKG 712?



It depends on whether you'd like to have them thicker sounding or not 



unsane69 said:


> [TD]Received this some days ago, since I needed an extension cable from my stationary Cayin toob amp to my couch. 😁
> Initial impression: looks great, very pliable, big thumbs up for entirely recyclable packaging. Forza was communicating through the process, and I'm very satisfied. Wouldn't mind buying from Forza again if need be. Recommended.[/TD]


Thanks   



Chris Kaoss said:


> One cable to rule them all.



This would be ideal, yes 



PankajBihari said:


> Well I received my cable and it all went very smoothly. At first I ordered the wrong cable and I was stressing out: "What if he already started working on the cable?" I started messaging Matt on my order page. Then by email and then again on the order page, because my payment wasn't sufficient for the cable that I wanted. I found out in the meanwhile that Matt was a bit busy with orders because I found this thread. I apoligized for spamming. Matt replied within a few days and told me not to worry about it. He asked me to pay the difference by PayPal and all would be taken care of. Easy as that.
> 
> My cable was sent to me on February 16th and I received it after three days. I live in the Netherlands.
> 
> ...



Thanks a ton for your feedback, honestly


----------



## PankajBihari

Matez said:


> Thanks a ton for your feedback, honestly


You're welcome! Credit where credit is due..


----------



## robur44

PankajBihari said:


> You're welcome! Credit where credit is due..


Hi Mateucz,

Didn't forget about me?First email a send you 8 February and now it is March 4, and I still wait for my adapter for Meze classic headphones for my headphone cable for Zmf vérité close.
If it it problem,just say to me.And I can buy adapters in another shop.

Thanks for respond Michal(robur44@gmail.com robur44@gmail.com)


----------



## Rowethren

@Matez Just wondering if there was an update to the cable you posted on Facebook summer last year?


----------



## Matez

robur44 said:


> Hi Mateucz,
> 
> Didn't forget about me?First email a send you 8 February and now it is March 4, and I still wait for my adapter for Meze classic headphones for my headphone cable for Zmf vérité close.
> If it it problem,just say to me.And I can buy adapters in another shop.
> ...



Hi, sorry, I just saw your mail and within 10 minutes you'll have a reply from me 



Rowethren said:


> @Matez Just wondering if there was an update to the cable you posted on Facebook summer last year?



Soon there will be. It so happens that I have the key ingredient since yesterday, but I need to flesh out details.


----------



## Rowethren

Matez said:


> Soonn there will be. It so happens that I have the key ingredient since yesterday, but I need to flesh out details.


That sounds intriguing, can't wait to hear more details!


----------



## robur44

Matez said:


> Hi, sorry, I just saw your mail and within 10 minutes you'll have a reply from me
> 
> 
> 
> Soon there will be. It so happens that I have the key ingredient since yesterday, but I need to flesh out details.


🙂


----------



## Matez

Rowethren said:


> That sounds intriguing, can't wait to hear more details!


And trust me, I honestly can't wait to tell more about that new product. I'm hesitant to do this now just so my customers can actually order it upon learning what it is.


----------



## Rowethren

Matez said:


> And trust me, I honestly can't wait to tell more about that new product. I'm hesitant to do this now just so my customers can actually order it upon learning what it is.



Makes perfect sense, that is what Schiit do too.


----------



## DreamMan

Matez said:


> And trust me, I honestly can't wait to tell more about that new product. I'm hesitant to do this now just so my customers can actually order it upon learning what it is.



Matez, then we would be happy: out with the language.   
So we can already look forward.


----------



## JaquesGelee (Mar 8, 2021)

Matez said:


> And trust me, I honestly can't wait to tell more about that new product. I'm hesitant to do this now just so my customers can actually order it upon learning what it is.


Why do you ignore me!?

I ordered in december and still haven't got my right cables!?

Just give me a sign please....


----------



## Sound~Patriot (Mar 9, 2021)

Hi guys,

i've just pulled the trigger and ordered the Noir Hybrid HPC with balanced XLR plug for my Stellia (@Focal Arche Amp). Did i do the right thing ?  Has anybody experiences with this combo ? If so....it would be great to let me know some facts about the difference to the stock cable.

I've asked Matez before...but no answer yet.  

Cheers


----------



## headphonelove40

hi everybody i am new on this forum and the reason i have make this account is that i want to give my review of the forza audioworks noir hybrid cable i have orded them 26 feb and today they arrivided and my impression is wow what an upgrade it is so much better than the stock cable the bass is much tighter and the vocals wauw it is like my whole headphone had an upgrade i use them with hifiman arya and burson 3r i loved it and i can everyone suggest them what a nice cable . greetings ronnie


----------



## JaquesGelee

headphonelove40 said:


> hi everybody i am new on this forum and the reason i have make this account is that i want to give my review of the forza audioworks noir hybrid cable i have orded them 26 feb and today they arrivided and my impression is wow what an upgrade it is so much better than the stock cable the bass is much tighter and the vocals wauw it is like my whole headphone had an upgrade i use them with hifiman arya and burson 3r i loved it and i can everyone suggest them what a nice cable . greetings ronnie


11 days till you got your cable? Wow, do you have paid any express fee?


----------



## joseG86

Sound~Patriot said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> i've just pulled the trigger and ordered the Noir Hybrid HPC with balanced XLR plug for my Stellia (@Focal Arche Amp). Did i do the right thing ?  Has anybody experiences with this combo ? If so....it would be great to let me know some facts about the difference to the stock cable.
> 
> ...


Cable is über, you won't be disappointed. I use it with Arya and Clear and I will never go back to stock cables plus it is beautiful, not that I care but some people might like the asthetic.


----------



## Louisiana

JaquesGelee said:


> 11 days till you got your cable? Wow, do you have paid any express fee?


I've already ordered two times from FAW, and each time the cables were there within 7 days.


----------



## JaquesGelee

Louisiana said:


> I've already ordered two times from FAW, and each time the cables were there within 7 days.


Congrats...Me too, but not my experiences...


----------



## headphonelove40

JaquesGelee said:


> 11 days till you got your cable? Wow, do you have paid any express fee?


no extra cost only 20 euro tot sent them


----------



## JaquesGelee

headphonelove40 said:


> no extra cost only 20 euro tot sent them


All is fine. It was a Joke. Enjoy your cable.


----------



## chrisnyc75

Just stopping by to say that I received my order of Forza cables this week and could not be happier with them.  I ordered the Claire HPC Mk2 headphone cable along with a pair of Claire RCAs.  In the process of picking options I managed to screw up my order, but Matt was kind enough to fix it for me.  World class service.  I will definitely be looking to Forza for future cable purchases.


----------



## Matez

Rowethren said:


> Makes perfect sense, that is what Schiit do too.



And they know what they're doing 



headphonelove40 said:


> hi everybody i am new on this forum and the reason i have make this account is that i want to give my review of the forza audioworks noir hybrid cable i have orded them 26 feb and today they arrivided and my impression is wow what an upgrade it is so much better than the stock cable the bass is much tighter and the vocals wauw it is like my whole headphone had an upgrade i use them with hifiman arya and burson 3r i loved it and i can everyone suggest them what a nice cable . greetings ronnie



Thanks!  



Louisiana said:


> I've already ordered two times from FAW, and each time the cables were there within 7 days.



Yup, for some year and a half my manufacturing and logistics have been faster than before, of course given I have all necessary components in stock (I usually do).



chrisnyc75 said:


> Just stopping by to say that I received my order of Forza cables this week and could not be happier with them. I ordered the Claire HPC Mk2 headphone cable along with a pair of Claire RCAs. In the process of picking options I managed to screw up my order, but Matt was kind enough to fix it for me. World class service. I will definitely be looking to Forza for future cable purchases.



I'm happy to read that you enjoyed my service. Thanks!


----------



## CJG888

Just ordered a Copper Series HPC for my HD250 Linear 1...


----------



## robur44

robur44 said:


> 🙂


Hi,


robur44 said:


> 🙂


Hi Mateucz,
First email I write you 10.2.We exchange 21 email together I paid you for cables and you still don't send my stuff.Ok first you said Sorry I forget, ok it happens everybody.Then you promise send my cable last week again you forget.Today I write again email and you again promise send my cables and today write me email about shipping.You broke your word again.You owe me 139 euro .Send my money back or send my cables.
Buying in your story was the most bad experience in online shopping. Customers are not your prisoner.I know this I will never use in your story.I rather buy WyWires headphone cable platinum for 359$ they have do discount 40%.This is much more better cable and I cound experience bad shopping with you.

You owe still 139 euro.

robur44@gmail.com


----------



## CJG888

Patience is a virtue.

Mateusz sometimes takes his time and is hard to contact, but I have always received my cables in the end, and the wait has always been worth it!


----------



## robur44

Ok you are right.I just lost my patience.
BUT I paid 8.3...10.3.
I received..Hi Michal,

I will make sure to send it this week 

cheers
Matt. 
Nothing happen that week.I Wright Tuesday 16.3. another email.And I received...Hi,

the cable is ready and I will ship it today. You will get tracking number later today. Sorry it took a while!

cheers
Matt.
And again today nothing happen again.What did you think about that treatment?
I feel that Matt laugh at me....And I lost patience.Is it normal treatment customer like this?...


----------



## CaptainFantastic

robur44 said:


> Ok you are right.I just lost my patience.
> BUT I paid 8.3...10.3.
> I received..Hi Michal,
> 
> ...



I ordered four times from Matt (7 cables in total). Believe me, you can trust him. Every order may have its particularities, but every customer is pleased with FAW in the end, surely. My orders were all fulfilled faster than expected, but I can see how with such a small company some orders have a different experience.


----------



## robur44

For example my another expirince from this week.
Sunday I ordered from Tomman shop from Germany 
Rupert Neve Designs RNHP.​In Monday they called me.I pay and that day they sent my order.Probably tomorrow or Friday I will get this amp.
This fair and profi treatment.


----------



## CaptainFantastic

robur44 said:


> For example my another expirince from this week.
> Sunday I ordered from Tomman shop from Germany
> Rupert Neve Designs RNHP.​In Monday they called me.I pay and that day they sent my order.Probably tomorrow or Friday I will get this amp.
> This fair and profi treatment.



You are comparing a massive company to a boutique one-man artisanal shop. Matt offers something Thomann and Amazon can't provide.


----------



## robur44

Ok  I will wait wit patient another week


----------



## robur44

But Matt please don't do again promises that you will not keep I am sick of that


----------



## Sound~Patriot (Mar 18, 2021)

Guys....my Noir Hybrid HPC arrived to squeeze the best out of my Stellia. What a nice bulit cable. It looks fantastic! Awsome haptic and no microphonics. Soundwise bass definitely sounds better and there is more transparency than with the stock cable.....really a great one for a more than reasonable price. Now 100h burn in....

Matt...thanks a lot for this great cable and the fast shipping.


----------



## JaquesGelee (Mar 18, 2021)

Sound~Patriot said:


> Guys....my Noir Hybrid HPC arrived to squeze the best out of my Stellia. What a nice bulit cable. It looks fantastic! Awsome haptic and no microphonics. Soundwise bass definitely sounds better and there is more transparency than with the stock cable.....really a great one for a more than reasonable price. Now 100h burn in....
> 
> Matt...thanks a lot for this great cable and the fast shipping.


Congrats!
So, I didn't promise you too much. Nice to hear, that you like it! You´ll never need another one. A very fast shipping. Amazing. 
Mine is also on the way, another cable (Noir) is still in progress for my hd´s. Hope it is ready as fast as your´s to squeeze my headphones.
Enjoy


----------



## robur44

robur44 said:


> But Matt please don't do again promises that you will not keep I am sick of that


Hi Matt,
I just want apologize to you,that I lost patience and get angry.
  I received my cable today.It is very nice cable and I am not hifi man,but hear that my Meze classic sound better.I am satisfied.
  It's clear that make Business and be successful must be very hard.And you achieve...I respect that.I wish you patience with your customers.

  Bye robur44@gmail.com


----------



## Matez

CJG888 said:


> Mateusz sometimes takes his time and is hard to contact, but I have always received my cables in the end, and the wait has always been worth it!



Thanks! 



CaptainFantastic said:


> but I can see how with such a small company some orders have a different experience.



Yes, I'm no Amazon, and just to have everything buttoned up even smallest things require my attention and that takes a lot of time unfortunately. Perks of running a boutique made-to-order shop  That's of course no excuse on my end and I understand how customers used to Amazon workflow once in a while feel that mine is off. Still, for years I've been doing my best to leave no customer behind, even if once in a while comms with me are stretched a bit. It's all good 



CaptainFantastic said:


> You are comparing a massive company to a boutique one-man artisanal shop. Matt offers something Thomann and Amazon can't provide.



Thanks to you too 



Sound~Patriot said:


> Guys....my Noir Hybrid HPC arrived to squeeze the best out of my Stellia. What a nice bulit cable. It looks fantastic! Awsome haptic and no microphonics. Soundwise bass definitely sounds better and there is more transparency than with the stock cable.....really a great one for a more than reasonable price. Now 100h burn in....
> 
> Matt...thanks a lot for this great cable and the fast shipping



Sure, my pleasure!



JaquesGelee said:


> Mine is also on the way, another cable (Noir) is still in progress for my hd´s. Hope it is ready as fast as your´s to squeeze my headphones.
> Enjoy



Currently I'm up to speed with all orders so you should get yours rather sooner than later 



robur44 said:


> Hi Matt,
> I just want apologize to you,that I lost patience and get angry.
> I received my cable today.It is very nice cable and I am not hifi man,but hear that my Meze classic sound better.I am satisfied.
> It's clear that make Business and be successful must be very hard.And you achieve...I respect that.I wish you patience with your customers.
> ...



Thanks! And all good, we're all just humans and we all lost our temper once in a while. It's all OK, honestly  

Enjoy your new cable, may it serve you well


----------



## robur44

Thanks 😊


----------



## JES

Matez said:


> ...
> 
> Currently I'm up to speed with all orders so you should get yours rather sooner than later


@Matez ...

1. So what is your current approximate lead time?
2. Do you have any pictures available of your semi-transparent black wire?

Thanks


----------



## Chris Kaoss

JES said:


> @Matez ...
> 
> 1. So what is your current approximate lead time?
> 2. Do you have any pictures available of your semi-transparent black wire?
> ...


Have posted a side by side shot 

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/forza-audioworks-impressions-thread.661441/post-16152618

The right one is the Claire Hybrid semi-black.


----------



## JES

Chris Kaoss said:


> Have posted a side by side shot
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/forza-audioworks-impressions-thread.661441/post-16152618
> 
> The right one is the Claire Hybrid semi-black.


Perfect ... thanks!


----------



## CJG888

@Matez 

There seems to be a problem with the FAW website today. According to Safari, the certificate has expired...


----------



## joseG86

SSL expired today, he just need to renew it. Page is totally safe.


----------



## Matez

CJG888 said:


> @Matez
> 
> There seems to be a problem with the FAW website today. According to Safari, the certificate has expired...



Thanks for flagging, it should be OK now.



joseG86 said:


> SSL expired today, he just need to renew it. Page is totally safe.



Yup, all sorted!


----------



## Kurupt FM

I had to make an account just to thank you Matt. He went above and beyond on my Claire HPC Mk2, added a Furutech CF-7445 (R) 4.4mm and a Furutech FT-2PS-F.  Pretty much end game for me haha.
Got it connected to my 58x and going through a ifi hip-dac definitely hearing improvements. Looks awesome too in the semi-transparent black.
If your looking for a new cable hit up matt especially if you want something more specific his work is outstanding.


----------



## iFi audio

Kurupt FM said:


> I had to make an account just to thank you Matt. He went above and beyond on my Claire HPC Mk2, added a Furutech CF-7445 (R) 4.4mm and a Furutech FT-2PS-F. Pretty much end game for me haha.
> Got it connected to my 58x and going through a ifi hip-dac definitely hearing improvements. Looks awesome too in the semi-transparent black.
> If your looking for a new cable hit up matt especially if you want something more specific his work is outstanding.



Matt's stuff is top shelf, enjoy


----------



## CJG888 (Mar 25, 2021)

@ Matez

I believe you are putting the finishing touches to my HD250 cable. Just a word on the connectors: I just tried your HD25 cable on the HD250s. The plug fits perfectly (the pins are definitely not too thick). The only thing is that the plug fits quite loosely and can easily be pulled out. My current cable uses Chinese connectors which appear to have a slightly wider barrel (and fit tightly). The plugs definitely don’t need to be narrower- or they will fall out!

Just to clarify: we are talking about an early 300 Ohm HD250 Linear 1:


----------



## Matez

CJG888 said:


> @ Matez
> 
> I believe you are putting the finishing touches to my HD250 cable. Just a word on the connectors: I just tried your HD25 cable on the HD250s. The plug fits perfectly (the pins are definitely not too thick). The only thing is that the plug fits quite loosely and can easily be pulled out. My current cable uses Chinese connectors which appear to have a slightly wider barrel (and fit tightly). The plugs definitely don’t need to be narrower- or they will fall out!
> 
> Just to clarify: we are talking about an early 300 Ohm HD250 Linear 1:



Thanks for nfo. I've been using these plugs for a while now and they're the best ones I could find on mechanical fit. Pins on yours look a bit wider though. Btw. how old are your cans?


----------



## CJG888

Matez said:


> Thanks for nfo. I've been using these plugs for a while now and they're the best ones I could find on mechanical fit. Pins on yours look a bit wider though. Btw. how old are your cans?


The cans are 300 Ohm Linear 1s, so quite early, I suppose. As I bought them secondhand, I don’t know exactly how old they are. 

As for the cables, the cans came with the original DIN cable with red and yellow connectors (which sounded awful). The cable in the picture is an aftermarket HD6x0 cable, bought on Taobao in China in 2012 or so.


----------



## CJG888

Thanks for the cable. I’ve been using it for a couple of days now, and it really tidies up the treble and increases bass extension. The HD250s are now my go-to closed backs for OTL amplification. 

For piano or voice via solid state amplification I still prefer the DT48A...😀

BTW, the connectors fit securely.


----------



## 471724

A couple of days ago I received notice from Matthew that my Noir Hybrid HPC was finished and just shipped, giving a UPS tracking number. I've been checking the tracking status, and its been stuck at 
"Held in Warehouse - UPS is holding the cargo at a secure facility, pending instructions and agreement."
No response from Matthew to my inquiry about this, asking when the holdup will be resolved and the package sent on its way to me.

Has anyone had this sort of experience with Forza, and if so, how did it turn out?


----------



## JES

Received my Claire Hybrid in semi-transparent black today for my Audeze LCD-2 Classics ( LCD-2C ). I can't comment on the sound too much as it's the only balanced cable I have for these headphones, but I'm very happy so far. Aesthetically, the cable is beautiful. Exactly what I wanted. The heat shrinks are perfect and all connections are secure. I particularly like the splitter as it fits the minimalist vibe of the cable. I'm very happy with the quality, lead time, and experience. I'll be ordering from FAW again. Here's the eye candy ...


----------



## iFi audio

JES said:


> Received my Claire Hybrid in semi-transparent black today for my Audeze LCD-2 Classics ( LCD-2C ). I can't comment on the sound too much as it's the only balanced cable I have for these headphones, but I'm very happy so far. Aesthetically, the cable is beautiful. Exactly what I wanted. The heat shrinks are perfect and all connections are secure. I particularly like the splitter as it fits the minimalist vibe of the cable. I'm very happy with the quality, lead time, and experience. I'll be ordering from FAW again. Here's the eye candy ...




Looks dope! Enjoy


----------



## JES

iFi audio said:


> Looks dope! Enjoy


Next on the list is a female 4-pin XLR to male 4.4 mm adapter so that I can use the balanced cable with my hip-dac.


----------



## Sebastien Chiu

JES said:


> Next on the list is a female 4-pin XLR to male 4.4 mm adapter so that I can use the balanced cable with my hip-dac.



I'm sure Matt's next cable for you will be a fantastic pairing! Can't wait for more eyecandy.


----------



## JaquesGelee (Apr 6, 2021)

Hey folks,

A stressfull day has a happy end.
Got my Noir Hybrid and some other cables today. 





Another time an amazing package filled with masterpieces. I hope to find the time for a little music session later today. I'm so excited to use the Noir!

For underway i use Matt's IEM cable. Absolutly comfortable, especially for me while wearing glasses. You forget that you use wired IEM's. You'll need No other cable for a long time. 





It is definetly a hard and stressfull time for all audiophiles, manufacturer, cable maker. The quality here is still on a high quality as usual.

You'll get every cable you wan't. Matt is very helpful to find a decision. Sometimes he needs a little reminder, when he got flooded with mail's and messages on several platforms. But at the end everything is still fine.

So, we have to be more patient, although we have so many different wishes. 

Matt, thank you again!

P.S.
You'll get a mail during the next days, maybe it is a welcome variety for you!?
We'll see. Ich hope you find a gap for it.


----------



## Sebastien Chiu

JaquesGelee said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> A stressfull days has a happy end.
> Got my Noir Hybrid and some other cables today.
> ...



Nice to see our Pro iDSD in your fantastic Forza'd out set-up!


----------



## JaquesGelee

Sebastien Chiu said:


> Nice to see our Pro iDSD in your fantastic Forza'd out set-up!


Yeah, 

I got the 4.4 Version here. So i asked Matt to create a Pentaconn Sennheiser Cable. Actually i like the sound of my HD's in Tube Mode with several filters, like GTO.

To get the curve... 
A combination of high quality gear, made in europe.


----------



## iFi audio

JaquesGelee said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> A stressfull days has a happy end.
> Got my Noir Hybrid and some other cables today.
> ...



Lots of cool things to like on these photos; Matt's cables, our Pro iDSD, iMod (is it?)... 

Very nice!


----------



## Sebastien Chiu

JaquesGelee said:


> Yeah,
> 
> I got the 4.4 Version here. So i asked Matt to create a Pentaconn Sennheiser Cable. Actually i like the sound of my HD's in Tube Mode with several filters, like GTO.
> 
> ...



Wohoo! Matt's doing the same for my HD600.


----------



## JaquesGelee

iFi audio said:


> Lots of cool things to like on these photos; Matt's cables, our Pro iDSD, iMod (is it?)...
> 
> Very nice!


Yeah, 
It was only to bring some gear, with which i use 90% only cables from FAW.

I'm a bit sad that i couldn't use the hip-dac and xcan underway actually, cause of a bug in kernel of Android OS to bind the driver. I'm no programmer, but there is an issue since the last UAPP/ OS Update. I hope google fix this, otherwise the equipment is useless for me.

You are right this is one of three iMod's. Thank Vinnie Rossie for this idea.

Cheers


----------



## JES

JaquesGelee said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> A stressfull days has a happy end.
> Got my Noir Hybrid and some other cables today.
> ...


Wow. What a pack of goodies! Those IEM cables are gorgeous. Great pics.


----------



## JaquesGelee (Apr 6, 2021)

JES said:


> Wow. What a pack of goodies! Those IEM cables are gorgeous. Great pics.


Thank you for the flowers. Some cables are from another order. I haven't done pics by now.
Yeah, i love the IEM cable, but next time i'll choose it a bit longer.

Enjoy your cable too! 



Sebastien Chiu said:


> Wohoo! Matt's doing the same for my HD600.


Nice,
This is my first noir, but not the last one.

Firstly when i looked troughthe pictures, i thought the cable is very heavy im weight.

But it is an absolute solid and also lightweight cable.

Hope you'll get it soon.


----------



## CaptainFantastic

JaquesGelee said:


> Firstly when i looked troughthe pictures, i thought the cable is very heavy im weight.
> 
> But it is an absolute solid and also lightweight cable.
> 
> Hope you'll get it soon.



Matt does awesome work and that cable is not heavy, but heavier enough than the Claire cable. I used my scale a few months ago and weighed the 1.5m Noir at 75 grams while the Claire is 36 grams. For me those 40 grams are important on the Aeolus. With the Claire I am at mid-400 grams, with the Noir I am at 500. My threshold for unlimited enjoyment is somewhere in between those values. 

Now with a lighter headphone it doesn't matter...


----------



## 471724 (Apr 6, 2021)

quadels said:


> A couple of days ago I received notice from Matthew that my Noir Hybrid HPC was finished and just shipped, giving a UPS tracking number. I've been checking the tracking status, and its been stuck at
> "Held in Warehouse - UPS is holding the cargo at a secure facility, pending instructions and agreement."
> No response from Matthew to my inquiry about this, asking when the holdup will be resolved and the package sent on its way to me.
> 
> Has anyone had this sort of experience with Forza, and if so, how did it turn out?



The package is still being held in the UPS warehouse. And no response from FAW to my several emails. I guess I'll wait a couple of weeks and if the situation doesn't change I'll file a grievance and claim with PayPal. They usually are good about customer complaints. 

It may be early on for this order, but my experience so far is that potential customers of FAW need to be aware of this sort of experience before they order.


----------



## JaquesGelee

CaptainFantastic said:


> Matt does awesome work and that cable is not heavy, but heavier enough than the Claire cable. I used my scale a few months ago and weighed the 1.5m Noir at 75 grams while the Claire is 36 grams. For me those 40 grams are important on the Aeolus. With the Claire I am at mid-400 grams, with the Noir I am at 500. My threshold for unlimited enjoyment is somewhere in between those values.
> 
> Now with a lighter headphone it doesn't matter...


For me with Sennheiser it feels comfortable and the weight doesn't matter imo. But i haven't got a Claire from Matt. I only got an approximate cable from another well known manufacturer. These ones i use with Grado Headphones, which has really heavy wooden cups.



quadels said:


> The package is still being held in the UPS warehouse. And no response from FAW to my several emails. I guess I'll wait a couple of weeks and if the situation doesn't change I'll file a grievance and claim with PayPal. They usually are good about customer complaints.
> 
> It may be early on for this order, but my experience so far is that potential customers of FAW need to be aware of this sort of experience before they order.


I absolutly understand, that you wan't your cable. I'm an unpatient person too.

But you got your Tracking Number a few days before April the 2nd, right? So, before or was weekend and afterwards we had a few public holidays, if you noticed it and also give Matt a few days off. 

Where do you live? Maybe it is at a station or at custom declaration, when you are outside of european union.

Just wait for it, you won't regret!


----------



## iFi audio

quadels said:


> The package is still being held in the UPS warehouse. And no response from FAW to my several emails. I guess I'll wait a couple of weeks and if the situation doesn't change I'll file a grievance and claim with PayPal. They usually are good about customer complaints.
> 
> It may be early on for this order, but my experience so far is that potential customers of FAW need to be aware of this sort of experience before they order.



Matt's workshop is a one man operation, so somehting had to come up on his end. We get quality stuff at low prices, but at times we simply need to wait a bit longer for a mail


----------



## Wes S (Apr 7, 2021)

quadels said:


> The package is still being held in the UPS warehouse. And no response from FAW to my several emails. I guess I'll wait a couple of weeks and if the situation doesn't change I'll file a grievance and claim with PayPal. They usually are good about customer complaints.
> 
> It may be early on for this order, but my experience so far is that potential customers of FAW need to be aware of this sort of experience before they order.


FAW did their part on shipping the cable, so I don't see any need to warn customers about them.  Matt of FAW is one of the best cable makers out there, and when it comes to customer service, and I have nothing but great things to say.  UPS is the problem.


----------



## 471724

Wes S said:


> FAW did their part on shipping the cable, so I don't see any need to warn customers about them.  Matt of FAW is one of the best cable makers out there, and when it comes to customer service, and I have nothing but great things to say.  UPS is the problem.



Matthew finally responded that he has contacted UPS about the problem, which is probably about customs processing since I am in the USA.


----------



## JaquesGelee (Apr 8, 2021)

quadels said:


> Matthew finally responded that he has contacted UPS about the problem, which is probably about customs processing since I am in the USA.


Like I wrote, the border custom declaration has to be made by UPS/ USA border customs/ carrier from the border, cause USA is non-eu country. They don´t pick every package, but yours this time. Just contact your local custom office to prevent some other issues when time comes.

Either UPS is doing the declaration for you and you maybe pay while you get the package at home or you have to pick it up at local customs office with a copy of you payment. That´s the way here in germany, could be a bit different in your country. idk!?

Only as an example:
When i ordered something which arrive at frankfurt airport border customs, sometimes i have to wait for month till they give the package free. So, it has nothing to do with the sender.

hope that helps.

cheers


----------



## Matez

JaquesGelee said:


> Like I wrote, the border custom declaration has to be made by UPS/ USA border customs/ carrier from the border, cause USA is non-eu country. They don´t pick every package, but yours this time. Just contact your local custom office to prevent some other issues when time comes.
> 
> Either UPS is doing the declaration for you and you maybe pay while you get the package at home or you have to pick it up at local customs office with a copy of you payment. That´s the way here in germany, could be a bit different in your country. idk!?
> 
> ...



Aye, when I ship outside the EU it's all up to a courier company and local custom politics, so in the event of any delays all I can do is to ask them. Once in a while logistics take longer than expected, and sadly that's beyond my control. Still, I'm here to help and ask those questions if it needs to be.



Wes S said:


> Matt of FAW is one of the best cable makers out there, and when it comes to customer service, and I have nothing but great things to say.



Thanks!



iFi audio said:


> We get quality stuff at low prices, but at times we simply need to wait a bit longer for a mail



Yup, if I want to keep my usual QC in check and have control over everything, there's no other way around. I have to handle everything in person. 1st world problems, I know


----------



## Matez

JaquesGelee said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> A stressfull day has a happy end.
> Got my Noir Hybrid and some other cables today.
> ...



My pleasure! Can I please snatch some of your fine photos on my FB wall?



JES said:


> Received my Claire Hybrid in semi-transparent black today for my Audeze LCD-2 Classics ( LCD-2C ). I can't comment on the sound too much as it's the only balanced cable I have for these headphones, but I'm very happy so far. Aesthetically, the cable is beautiful. Exactly what I wanted. The heat shrinks are perfect and all connections are secure. I particularly like the splitter as it fits the minimalist vibe of the cable. I'm very happy with the quality, lead time, and experience. I'll be ordering from FAW again. Here's the eye candy ...



Awesome, thanks! There's something oddly appealing about Audeze's cans, that's for sure! 

Can I share your post on my FB too, please?


----------



## JES

Matez said:


> My pleasure! Can I please snatch some of your fine photos on my FB wall?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure thing


----------



## JaquesGelee

Matez said:


> My pleasure! Can I please snatch some of your fine photos on my FB wall?


Do it.


----------



## 471724

JaquesGelee said:


> Like I wrote, the border custom declaration has to be made by UPS/ USA border customs/ carrier from the border, cause USA is non-eu country. They don´t pick every package, but yours this time. Just contact your local custom office to prevent some other issues when time comes.
> 
> Either UPS is doing the declaration for you and you maybe pay while you get the package at home or you have to pick it up at local customs office with a copy of you payment. That´s the way here in germany, could be a bit different in your country. idk!?
> 
> ...



Who knows - now a wait of weeks or even months. I don't know if I would have made the decision if I had known.


----------



## CaptainFantastic (Apr 9, 2021)

quadels said:


> Who knows - now a wait of weeks or even months. I don't know if I would have made the decision if I had known.



I bought something from the U.S. last April that took three months to arrive in the EU. Thanks USPS. Thanks Covid. Thanks customs office. Not the seller's fault.

I bought something from the U.S. last May that took five months to arrive in the EU. Thanks USPS. Thanks Covid. Thanks customs office. Not the seller's fault.

I sold something in March this year and shipped it to Lithuania, it just arrived in the country yesterday. Intra-EU. Thanks EU post offices. Thanks Covid. Not my fault, all other packages within the EU arrive in less than 7 days despite Covid. In that time I ordered and received something from HK!

My point being, get some perspective. We live in a world affected by the pandemic, a world with customs barriers and bureaucracy, and you chose yourself to buy from outside the EU. It's a bit of a process, but if you scroll above you will see that pretty much every single person is happy with their FAW cables. You'll see people decrying the slow shipping to the other end of the world, the non-Amazon response times from a small boutique company, etc. What you won't see is people dissatisfied with the product. What is the point of posting in this thread about the slowness of international shipping, especially in these times? Were you blissfully unaware of all of these things?


----------



## 471724

CaptainFantastic said:


> I bought something from the U.S. last April that took three months to arrive in the EU. Thanks USPS. Thanks Covid. Thanks customs office. Not the seller's fault.
> 
> I bought something from the U.S. last May that took five months to arrive in the EU. Thanks USPS. Thanks Covid. Thanks customs office. Not the seller's fault.
> 
> ...



I am 81 and am not getting any younger.


----------



## Nostoi

quadels said:


> I am 81 and am not getting any younger.


I'm afraid the pandemic and customs officers are indifferent to your age, alas. 

The comment above is spot on - things are taking a long time in shipping because of Covid. I also had the experience of sending something to the US and it literally taking 5 months to arrive via USPS. A package was sent to me took 5 months to get to Vienna and was then lost (also derived from USPS). Other packages - such as one I sent to Japan - was without incident and took a week (kudos to Japan).

In each case, the sender has no sway on arbitrary inspections and other delays. Unless you're ordering from Amazon, then every experience with the postal system and/or couriers tends to be a bit of risk these days. Likely if your package was sent with UPS, then it'll be with you shortly. Be grateful it's not going through the truly awful USPS system. 

There are so many comments on this thread about the waiting time with Forza. It's really nothing, however, compared to other cable manufacturers (no need to mention names, though I'm sure they're obvious).


----------



## JES

Nostoi said:


> ... Be grateful it's not going through the truly awful USPS system ...


Pre-COVID I was thinking twice before purchasing from places that only shipped USPS.


----------



## Nostoi

JES said:


> Pre-COVID I was thinking twice before purchasing from places that only shipped USPS.


Yes, sadly I just had some pads sent to me via USPS (I was under the impression it would be via UPS), so I expect to see them sometime in August. 

Sometimes, out of some perverse interest, I take a look at what happened to my lost USPS package (cables from Plussound). I just checked, and they're still at it's still "currently in transit to the destination." That was September 5, 2020. Posted July 2020. Details here. A mystery never to be solved.


----------



## JES

Nostoi said:


> Yes, sadly I just had some pads sent to me via USPS (I was under the impression it would be via UPS), so I expect to see them sometime in August.
> 
> Sometimes, out of some perverse interest, I take a look at what happened to my lost USPS package (cables from Plussound). I just checked, and they're still at it's still "currently in transit to the destination." That was September 5, 2020. Posted July 2020. Details here. A mystery never to be solved.


I complain about the USPS, but I have been getting medications delivered by them for years and not once has there been a hiccup. Even during the holidays. Go figure.


----------



## iFi audio

Nostoi said:


> It's really nothing, however, compared to other cable manufacturers (no need to mention names, though I'm sure they're obvious).



Not to mention names of course, but how long waiting lines or replies to mails are we talking here? Matt is our go-to guy, but I'm curious how is it with other boutique shops.


----------



## Nostoi

iFi audio said:


> Not to mention names of course, but how long waiting lines or replies to mails are we talking here? Matt is our go-to guy, but I'm curious how is it with other boutique shops.


Well, one well known shop makes a point of warning customers that they ought to be prepared to wait for "an indefinite amount of time" before they order (it's necessary to tick a box to confirm you understand this when ordering). Having ordered from them, I can report it's not exactly indefinite but you should expect several months or so.


----------



## iFi audio

Nostoi said:


> I can report it's not exactly indefinite but you should expect several months or so.



OK, that's a long time alright, but it's fair that this shop warns its customers. Thanks!


----------



## toodles1978

Nostoi said:


> Yes, sadly I just had some pads sent to me via USPS (I was under the impression it would be via UPS), so I expect to see them sometime in August.
> 
> Sometimes, out of some perverse interest, I take a look at what happened to my lost USPS package (cables from Plussound). I just checked, and they're still at it's still "currently in transit to the destination." That was September 5, 2020. Posted July 2020. Details here. A mystery never to be solved.


I may sign up for tracking updates...


----------



## 471724 (Apr 11, 2021)

Nostoi said:


> Well, one well known shop makes a point of warning customers that they ought to be prepared to wait for "an indefinite amount of time" before they order (it's necessary to tick a box to confirm you understand this when ordering). Having ordered from them, I can report it's not exactly indefinite but you should expect several months or so.



I sure wish FAW had such a feature on their website. As it is, you have to be familiar with the international shipping situation from outside the EU. Due diligence? I don't know about that. By the way, within the last year I have had several items shipped from Russia with only moderate delays. Last I heard, this nation is outside the EU.


----------



## Nostoi

toodles1978 said:


> I may sign up for tracking updates...


I did; didn't speed up delivery. Besides, I like to still check just to satisfy my OCD


----------



## iFi audio

Nostoi said:


> I did; didn't speed up delivery. Besides, I like to still check just to satisfy my OCD


Thank goodness, for a second there I thought that I'm the only one who does it


----------



## Ohmboy

Looking dope on my Vega's 😍


----------



## iFi audio

Ohmboy said:


> Looking dope on my Vega's 😍



Lookin' good! If I may ask, how much better was Matt's cable over CA's stock option? I've been using his Noir but am clueless about IEMs.


----------



## Ohmboy

iFi audio said:


> Lookin' good! If I may ask, how much better was Matt's cable over CA's stock option? I've been using his Noir but am clueless about IEMs.


Good question I've not got much time today sorry, but I originally bought the cable for my OG Andro's but ended up preferring it with the Vega's...oh and btw I use the the og iDSD Silver Micro as my source 👍 I should be able to give you some more feedback tomorrow 😀


----------



## iFi audio

Ohmboy said:


> Good question I've not got much time today sorry, but I originally bought the cable for my OG Andro's but ended up preferring it with the Vega's...oh and btw I use the the og iDSD Silver Micro as my source 👍 I should be able to give you some more feedback tomorrow 😀


Lookin' forward to it, thanks!


----------



## Ohmboy

iFi audio said:


> Lookin' forward to it, thanks!


Thanks for your patients lol 👍

Ok I'm an IEM guy and don't really enjoy wearing HP's for any length of time so stick mostly to IEM's but
I'm guess IEM's and HP's follow the some sort of tuning/tweaking paths..1 source (Dac,Amp) 2 tips or pads and 3 cables..well
that's how I see it with IEM's anyhow...that being said I can appreciate and believe cables especially for low impedance IEM's
can and do make a difference to the overall sound. Plus I'm all about music much less about the tech lol.

I original bought the Forza Hybrid cable as I said for my OG Andro's thinking the silver would maybe enhance 
the already ethereal mids and treble which I love, also the copper might extend the bass response a tad?.
What I found was that the cable gave everything a slight "tube" effect, warmer if you like, soundstage, imagining were all 
on point, bass slightly deeper? but more organic especially for a BA, mid's smoothed off a tad without loss of detail and the treble
slightly less shimmery...Nothing wrong with any of that but it wasn't what I was looking for lol. 

After a lot of listening I tried it on the Vega's and on that set the cable jelled, it somehow managing to widened the soundstage while maintaining the imaging :- 2 Pac's Ambitionz Az A Ridah sounds wider, more controlled and complete..nothing stands out as being lacking 
or sonically out of place where as the original cable sounded slightly disjointed in it presentation in comparison.
Kate Bush's Sensual World track again show's control and balance that the CF og cable didn't...The Church bells at the start sound more
life like and the uillean pipes half way through have a wonderful timbre to them that the og cable didn't.
So for me it seems to suit a DD more than a BA set 🤷‍♂️...not tried on my Z1R's though maybe I should lol.
(Didn't want to do too many A/B swops when it comes to MMCX's)

So yeah well happy with my Forza...Cable 5* for build and sound 👍


----------



## iFi audio

Ohmboy said:


> Ok I'm an IEM guy and don't really enjoy wearing HP's for any length of time so stick mostly to IEM's but
> I'm guess IEM's and HP's follow the some sort of tuning/tweaking paths..1 source (Dac,Amp) 2 tips or pads and 3 cables..well
> that's how I see it with IEM's anyhow...that being said I can appreciate and believe cables especially for low impedance IEM's
> can and do make a difference to the overall sound. Plus I'm all about music much less about the tech lol.
> ...



Thanks a ton, that's exactly what I had in mind. Super helpful. Silver that doesn't sound like silver and more relaxed smoother sound was what I had expected. It seems that Matt's IEM cables arent far off from his regular headphone product.


----------



## MusicBeforeGear

I just ordered a Noir Hybrid HPC cable from the website - it should be in stock. Looking forward to the pairing with my Meze Empyrean. Fingers crossed for speedy delivery 😊


----------



## Matez

MusicBeforeGear said:


> I just ordered a Noir Hybrid HPC cable from the website - it should be in stock. Looking forward to the pairing with my Meze Empyrean. Fingers crossed for speedy delivery 😊



If you didn't order anything unusual, it is 

Within EU we ship via UPS, and outside via DHL (since literally yesterday), so vast majority of them arrives quickly.


----------



## MusicBeforeGear

Matez said:


> If you didn't order anything unusual, it is
> 
> Within EU we ship via UPS, and outside via DHL (since literally yesterday), so vast majority of them arrives quickly.


Super! Standard cable within EU (Denmark).


----------



## Matez

Ohmboy said:


> Looking dope on my Vega's 😍



Dope indeed! Can I share your photo on my FB wall please?



MusicBeforeGear said:


> Super! Standard cable within EU (Denmark).



Should be super quick then!


----------



## MusicBeforeGear

Matez said:


> If you didn't order anything unusual, it is
> 
> Within EU we ship via UPS, and outside via DHL (since literally yesterday), so vast majority of them arrives quickly.


Looking forward to hearing if the Noir Hybrid HPC will open up the Empyrean (especially the top) a little bit more than the stock cable and/or Meze Copper cable 😊


----------



## banda

Matez said:


> If you didn't order anything unusual, it is
> 
> Within EU we ship via UPS, and outside via DHL (since literally yesterday), so vast majority of them arrives quickly.


So when a cable is "in stock", does that mean that there are that number of them already made and waiting to be sent out, or does that just mean that all the parts are ready to be put together? Sorry for the simple question, but I've never been sure.


----------



## Viszla

Matez. I just ordered Noir Hybrid HPC for my new Meze Empyrean. Think it is the 5. order! Hope I can get the cable soon.
Thanks


----------



## Ohmboy

Matez said:


> Dope indeed! Can I share your photo on my FB wall please?
> 
> 
> 
> Should be super quick then!





Matez said:


> Dope indeed! Can I share your photo on my FB wall please?
> 
> 
> 
> Should be super quick then!


Sure you can buddy 👍


----------



## Nostoi

Hi @Matez if you get a chance to check your email, I'd be grateful - waiting on a quote for a couple of cables. I sent it last week.
Cheers.


----------



## 471724

Matez said:


> If you didn't order anything unusual, it is
> 
> Within EU we ship via UPS, and outside via DHL (since literally yesterday), so vast majority of them arrives quickly.


My Noire Hybrid just arrived in CA USA (via UPS) - so after all it wasn't much of a wait. I've never had a shipment held up in customs before, and the uncertainty was grueling. Hopefully DHL won't have this problem.


----------



## RayUK

Hello Matez,

I made an order at the beginning of last week for two cables and a pigtail. do you have any idea of when they could be shipping (UK)?

Cheers and looking forward to enjoy the cables


----------



## RayUK

Hey @Matez ,

I also sent a direct message with the details of the orders. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Viszla

RayUK said:


> Hey @Matez ,
> 
> I also sent a direct message with the details of the orders. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated



You must have patience. I ordered 5 cables! Sometimes i got the cable in 5 days - from Poland to Germany - and sometimes i wait longer!
But the cable are worth to wait!


----------



## ThanatosVI

Viszla said:


> You must have patience. I ordered 5 cables! Sometimes i got the cable in 5 days - from Poland to Germany - and sometimes i wait longer!
> But the cable are worth to wait!


To put that into perspective. 
Many cable manufacturers need easily 10 weeks some even warn about a backlog between 16-20 weeks.

Guess the whole pandemic increased demand (or created material shortings)
However Forza Audioworks seems to be on the Fast end of the Spektrum


----------



## RayUK

Viszla said:


> You must have patience. I ordered 5 cables! Sometimes i got the cable in 5 days - from Poland to Germany - and sometimes i wait longer!
> But the cable are worth to wait!


I'm very patient 

I just wanted to have an idea of the schedule. I also need to pack to orders that I sent separately...I contacted support but never heard from them since.


----------



## joseG86

Hi @Matez do you have any kind of adapter 6.3mm female to xlr 4-pin male? is that possible?

Thanks!


----------



## Viszla

joseG86 said:


> Hi @Matez do you have any kind of adapter 6.3mm female to xlr 4-pin male? is that possible?
> 
> Thanks!


I just ordered one: https://forzaaudioworks.com/en/category.php?id_category=37


----------



## joseG86

Viszla said:


> I just ordered one: https://forzaaudioworks.com/en/category.php?id_category=37


Thanks! I just checked and that is not possible, I'd end up damaging the amp trying the one I want, only XLR to 4.4mm or 6.3mm to 3.5mm but never balanced to se or viceversa


----------



## ThanatosVI (Apr 22, 2021)

joseG86 said:


> Thanks! I just checked and that is not possible, I'd end up damaging the amp trying the one I want, only XLR to 4.4mm or 6.3mm to 3.5mm but never balanced to se or viceversa


Actually using a XLR terminated cable with an XLR to 6.3mm adapter on the SE output of the amp is save.

Using a 6.3mm terminated cable with a 6.3mm to XLR adapter on the balanced XLR output on the amp is NOT.

That means the cable from the link is save, the other way round is not


----------



## joseG86

ThanatosVI said:


> Actually using a XLR terminated cable with an XLR to 6.3mm adapter on the SE output of the amp is save.
> 
> Using a 6.3mm terminated cable with a 6.3mm to XLR adapter on the balanced XLR output on the amp is NOT.
> 
> That means the cable from the link is save, the other way round is not


Yes XLR to 6.3mm I have one and it works flawlessly but not the other way around unfortunately, I'm about to receive d8000 pro and wanted to use it balanced on Jot 2


----------



## ThanatosVI

joseG86 said:


> Yes XLR to 6.3mm I have one and it works flawlessly but not the other way around unfortunately, I'm about to receive d8000 pro and wanted to use it balanced on Jot 2


Well you can still use it on the SE out if the Jotunheim.

However for the balanced out you're right, you will need a completely new balanced cable.


----------



## Matez

banda said:


> So when a cable is "in stock", does that mean that there are that number of them already made and waiting to be sent out, or does that just mean that all the parts are ready to be put together? Sorry for the simple question, but I've never been sure.



This means that I have all parts in stock. Considering all lengths and possible connector combinations there are, it would be impossible to have anything pre-made.



Viszla said:


> I just ordered one: https://forzaaudioworks.com/en/category.php?id_category=37



Thanks!



joseG86 said:


> Hi @Matez do you have any kind of adapter 6.3mm female to xlr 4-pin male? is that possible?



You can go from a XLR to 6.3mm, but not the other way around.



ThanatosVI said:


> Guess the whole pandemic increased demand (or created material shortings)



That's for sure, folks consume more stuff they can enjoy at home and the entire industry is rather well I'd say.



ThanatosVI said:


> However Forza Audioworks seems to be on the Fast end of the Spektrum



We do what we can to send everything within a reasonable time frame, as in a week or two if we have all parts in stock.


----------



## domiji

Hello @Matez 

i have ordered a Forza Noir Hybrid last month for my Focal Elears. Can i also use it with my new Hifiman Aryas or do you use different connectors for that?

Best
Dominik


----------



## ThanatosVI

domiji said:


> Hello @Matez
> 
> i have ordered a Forza Noir Hybrid last month for my Focal Elears. Can i also use it with my new Hifiman Aryas or do you use different connectors for that?
> 
> ...


You can use it for both


----------



## RayUK

Beautiful Noir Hybrid attached to my just arrived VC!!

Thanks for the cables @Matez, they are incredibly well made   






...and yes, you can use the picture if you want


----------



## UntilThen

Nice @RayUK . I have the same cable for my He1000se. Now I am deciding what to get for my new arrival LCD4.


----------



## Matez

RayUK said:


> Beautiful Noir Hybrid attached to my just arrived VC!!
> 
> Thanks for the cables @Matez, they are incredibly well made
> 
> ...



Thanks and thanks... you mind reader you 



UntilThen said:


> Nice @RayUK . I have the same cable for my He1000se. Now I am deciding what to get for my new arrival LCD4.



Very nice cans. I had fun having around HEKv2 for a good year or so.


----------



## Sma0815

Received my FAW Noir HPC Mk2 for my He1000se and to connect to my ifi micro signature (4.4mm) some weeks ago.
Awesome build super nice cable. Not as heavy as I expected.
Sound is really nice, I think much better than my old audiocrast cable. The bass is more present and deeper, the treble is not so sharp anymore, but this is just my personal subjective opinion 

my only really small cosmetic issue is that the heatshrink on the 4.4mm connector is transparent and the ones on the 3.5mm connectors are black, i would love black for both sides.

definitly recommend the cable!


----------



## Matez

Sma0815 said:


> Received my FAW Noir HPC Mk2 for my He1000se and to connect to my ifi micro signature (4.4mm) some weeks ago.
> Awesome build super nice cable. Not as heavy as I expected.
> Sound is really nice, I think much better than my old audiocrast cable. The bass is more present and deeper, the treble is not so sharp anymore, but this is just my personal subjective opinion



Thanks a lot. You have a great setup there and it's good to know that my cable works in there well, enjoy!

As for heatshrink on the 4.4mm, there are actually two. The one with my logo is black, and transparent heatshrink that goes on it prevents any damage to that logo.


----------



## joseG86

Does anyone know where to get 3.5mm male-female slim adapters? something like this but instead of TRRS only TS (mono). Thanks in advance!


----------



## der luda

UntilThen said:


> Nice @RayUK . I have the same cable for my He1000se. Now I am deciding what to get for my new arrival LCD4.



   wonderful combination, WooFoHifi


----------



## UntilThen

der luda said:


> wonderful combination, WooFoHifi



It's known as ForDestiny Head-Fi now.


----------



## okan

I am thinking to order new cables to my HE6se headphones. I am not sure if I should go with copper or hybrid. Any recommendation would be great. Thanks.


----------



## der luda

okan said:


> I am thinking to order new cables to my HE6se headphones. I am not sure if I should go with copper or hybrid. Any recommendation would be great. Thanks.



what kind of amp do you have ... and a very important question, how are you satisfied with the sound, what do you want to change?


----------



## okan

der luda said:


> what kind of amp do you have ... and a very important question, how are you satisfied with the sound, what do you want to change?


I have topping dx7 pro. Actually, I am quite happy with the headphones but I wouldn't say no to little more sub bass. The stock cables doesn't seem quality ones. Honestly, I haven't seen such cable before  , weird sleeves.


----------



## der luda

I already have a noir hpc mk2, 
I'm Ananda and LCD X ... the cable has not only done something in terms of bass and warmth ... details and stage have also been improved very well. The cable itself is a visual and tactile dream


----------



## okan

der luda said:


> I already have a noir hpc mk2,
> I'm Ananda and LCD X ... the cable has not only done something in terms of bass and warmth ... details and stage have also been improved very well. The cable itself is a visual and tactile dream


Thanks, I think I'll go with the hpc mk2 also.


----------



## iFi audio

Sma0815 said:


> Received my FAW Noir HPC Mk2 for my He1000se and to connect to my ifi micro signature (4.4mm) some weeks ago.
> Awesome build super nice cable. Not as heavy as I expected.
> Sound is really nice, I think much better than my old audiocrast cable. The bass is more present and deeper, the treble is not so sharp anymore, but this is just my personal subjective opinion
> 
> ...



That black thingie just under your smartphone, is it what I think it is   ?


----------



## Sma0815

iFi audio said:


> That black thingie just under your smartphone, is it what I think it is   ?


Good eyes  , that's my ifi micro signature. Perfect match with hifiman planars, specially with the xbass activated. 
And the forza cable is like the cherry on the cake


----------



## UntilThen

I'm still using the Claire Hybrid HPC all through my LCD2, 3 and now 4. After buying the whisky and the 300b amp, there's no money left for a Noir Hybrid HPC.   I do use a Nor Hybrid HPC for my He1000se.

I  prefer the transparent silver/copper look of the Claire than the Noir. Just wish it was thicker. Would look awesome then. I've been happy with Forza's cables. I also have a Noir HPC Mk2 for my HD800.


----------



## Chris Kaoss

UntilThen said:


> I'm still using the Claire Hybrid HPC all through my LCD2, 3 and now 4. After buying the whisky and the 300b amp, there's no money left for a Noir Hybrid HPC.   I do use a Nor Hybrid HPC for my He1000se.
> 
> I  prefer the transparent silver/copper look of the Claire than the Noir. Just wish it was thicker. Would look awesome then. I've been happy with Forza's cables. I also have a Noir HPC Mk2 for my HD800.


Viva la Forza.   
and the audio workz. ^^


----------



## UntilThen

Chris Kaoss said:


> Viva la Forza.
> and the audio workz. ^^



Viva la Forza !!! What a good phrase. It didn't connect until now.


----------



## LoryWiv

UntilThen said:


> Viva la Forza !!! What a good phrase. It didn't connect until now.


May the Forza be with you!


----------



## UntilThen

LoryWiv said:


> May the Forza be with you!



Yoda !


----------



## iFi audio

Sma0815 said:


> Good eyes  , that's my ifi micro signature. Perfect match with hifiman planars, specially with the xbass activated.
> And the forza cable is like the cherry on the cake



Thanks! And yes, at our office we use Matt's cables with cans by the same manufacturer. The results are just as you've described them


----------



## naynay

Hi,

Are forza audioworks  pretty responsive with emails sent?


----------



## iFi audio

naynay said:


> Are forza audioworks pretty responsive with emails sent?



It depends on how much work Matt has, but if you don't get any reply within two days or so I'd resend your message. That's what we've been doing and it works


----------



## Wes S

naynay said:


> Hi,
> 
> Are forza audioworks  pretty responsive with emails sent?


Usually pretty responsive, but only one reply per day in my experience.


----------



## Matez

Wes S said:


> Usually pretty responsive, but only one reply per day in my experience.



Yes, that's how I do this. Only once per day I address all (or most) my mails. They keep coming constantly and I could spend each day on replies, but this would prevent the real work, so no dice 

And of course if anyone doesn't get a reply from me within 48 hours, please send your mail again.


----------



## Matez

naynay said:


> Are forza audioworks pretty responsive with emails sent?



I try to be


----------



## Lyssky

Matez said:


> I try to be


Hello Matez. Hope you are good. Writing from Turkey, I've ordered a 4.4mm plug Copper HPC Mk2 cable on Saturday. In how many days do you think it would arrive? Thank you.


----------



## der luda

Once again bought something wonderful from Matt, Noir HPC Mk2, for my Ananda and Ibasso SR2. 

FAW and Feliks, a wonderful combination and the Ananda has a little more depth and warmth, but still has its silky clarity and width.

Thank you Matt 👍


----------



## iFi audio

der luda said:


> FAW and Feliks, a wonderful combination and the Ananda has a little more depth and warmth, but still has its silky clarity and width.



And everything in there nicely black. Well done!


----------



## Lyssky

Thank you Matt for notifying me!! I am waiting for it!


----------



## gadbois

Matt made me a nice balanced adapter for my Mytek Manhattan II DAC. Great build quality, using with Focal Clear!


----------



## UntilThen

That’s classy. Both Mytek and Forza cable together.


----------



## Chill iLL

Just put in my first order!


----------



## banda

gadbois said:


> Matt made me a nice balanced adapter for my Mytek Manhattan II DAC. Great build quality, using with Focal Clear!


What changes have you noticed from using the Manhattan like that?


----------



## Matez (May 23, 2021)

Lyssky said:


> Thank you Matt for notifying me!! I am waiting for it!



Sure, all good!



Chill iLL said:


> Just put in my first order!



Thanks and I'm sure you'll be happy 



gadbois said:


> Matt made me a nice balanced adapter for my Mytek Manhattan II DAC. Great build quality, using with Focal Clear!



It looks great. Reminds me a bit products made by Resolution Audio.


----------



## gadbois

banda said:


> What changes have you noticed from using the Manhattan like that?


Well, in general, I'd say the Manhattan's a very good headphone amplifier. Between balanced and unbalanced, at least with the Focal Clear, the difference isn't that obvious, maybe a little bit more tightness. Also the output level is higher in balanced mode so maybe a more demanding headphone will benefit more.


----------



## heho

I was looking for an extension or replacement of my standard 1.9 m manufacturer balanced cable in order to drive my Audeze LCD-2 on an Auralic Taurus MK2 amplifier. A friend of mine told me about Forza AudioWorks (FAW) and so I checked out some products and settings on the FAW-page. The 4 m version of the "Noir HPC Mk2" wasn't orderable (3 m maximum via webshop), so I sent my first request to Matt on 2nd of May. 

After some conversation, I decided to take Matt's offer (4 m of Noir HPC Mk2 with Neutrik plug, headphone Audeze LCD Series, splitter not configurable) on 9th of May. I expected that this "non standard version" has some extra "tinkering time" and so, just 10 days later - on 19th of May - the order was shipped and arrived 2 day later (Poland to Austria via UPS). Parcel was environmental-friendly (mostly plastic free) with wooden shavings as transport material - a quite positive surprise / first impression. 

The build-quality - compared to my standard Audeze-XLR-cable is: superb. Much thicker, covered in a textile mantle, stylish splitter - amazing good. The mark for left / right plug to headphone is only given by a green spot for right channel - a more clear declaration would be fine (or a hint for "first time purchaser" like me). 

My audio-configuration is setted like this: moode audio on a raspberry pi 3 feeds via USB a SMSL SU-8 v2 this fires balanced to my Auralic Taurus MK2 and via FAW "Noir HPC Mk2" to my Audeze LCD 2. My audio material is a least CD-quality 44.1 khz, 16 Bit or higher (mostly qobuz). My "sample music" is was mixture of rock, indie, classic pop, grunge, neo classic. The sound is "quite impressive". Unexpected clarity, deep and precice bass, strong vocals and good treble. But is this the result of the "Noir HPC Mk2"? Not whole - every part of the system features it's own sound-style and -quality. The most hearable improvement was the upgrade from unbalanced RCA to balanced XLR (in / out of the Auralic Taurus MK2). So I can say for sure that the standard unbalanced manufacture cable (I also own this one) has much worse sound compared to both balanced XLR-cable (standard manufacture / FAW). The comparission between both XLR-headphone-cables is much harder for me. I've no switch or something like this, so I've to hear a song with one cable, have to un- and replug the other cable and start over the song again. It's hard to remember differences (for me) when there is a timespan of 1 minute or more between the same sound-stage. What I guess I hear is that there is more bass and more details with the FAW-cable. 

So as conclusion: Is it the FAW-cable worth? I would say: Yes, it is. I can take place in a more convenient spot (2 m additional length so I can use my couch and don't have to sit somewhere between hifi-rag and couch-table), the sound-quality is (at least with my sound-stage and my personal hearing and impression) slithly improved, the estetics to the cable is much better. It is my new "main headphone cable" and will stay for sure. 

Thanks to FAW for this quite impressive product.


----------



## UntilThen

The Taurus is a lovely amp. Only sold it because I love tube amps more. Still deciding on a final cable for my new LCD4, which is using a Claire Hybrid HPC from my LCD2f, LCD3f days... and sounds good.


----------



## UntilThen

And there's Taurus when I still had it. He1000se is with Noir Hybrid HPC.


----------



## heho

UntilThen said:


> And there's Taurus when I still had it. He1000se is with Noir Hybrid HPC.


Quite impressive collection of gear you have / had. ^^

My actual constellation is my first step into a "more HiFi-listening way"; the time before, I listened to some 320 kbits MP3 with much cheaper gear (beyerdynamics DT 770 Pro driven by suitable amps). Then I had a chance to grab the auralic amp with the Audeze LCD-2. And quite happy atm with this stuff 

Maybe some time in future (not very soon), I'll enhance my current level ... but that's far away from now, I guess so ...


----------



## UntilThen

heho said:


> Quite impressive collection of gear you have / had. ^^
> 
> My actual constellation is my first step into a "more HiFi-listening way"; the time before, I listened to some 320 kbits MP3 with much cheaper gear (beyerdynamics DT 770 Pro driven by suitable amps). Then I had a chance to grab the auralic amp with the Audeze LCD-2. And quite happy atm with this stuff
> 
> Maybe some time in future (not very soon), I'll enhance my current level ... but that's far away from now, I guess so ...


Taurus would be sufficient with all headphones but you need a tube amp  Then it's more headphones and more Forza cables.  

I bought the LCD4 after I sold off Taurus. I'm sure that pairing would have been great because Taurus in balanced mode has sufficient power.


----------



## phaeton70

Hi Matt,
would it be possible to have an IEM 4.4 balanced / 2pin cable based on the 8-core Claire HPC Mk2 cable ? 
and possibly also an adapter female 4.4 bal to 3.5 unbal male


----------



## Matez (May 28, 2021)

gadbois said:


> Well, in general, I'd say the Manhattan's a very good headphone amplifier. Between balanced and unbalanced, at least with the Focal Clear, the difference isn't that obvious, maybe a little bit more tightness. Also the output level is higher in balanced mode so maybe a more demanding headphone will benefit more.



It surely is on my list of stuff I need to listen to one day.



heho said:


> I was looking for an extension or replacement of my standard 1.9 m manufacturer balanced cable in order to drive my Audeze LCD-2 on an Auralic Taurus MK2 amplifier. A friend of mine told me about Forza AudioWorks (FAW) and so I checked out some products and settings on the FAW-page. The 4 m version of the "Noir HPC Mk2" wasn't orderable (3 m maximum via webshop), so I sent my first request to Matt on 2nd of May.
> 
> After some conversation, I decided to take Matt's offer (4 m of Noir HPC Mk2 with Neutrik plug, headphone Audeze LCD Series, splitter not configurable) on 9th of May. I expected that this "non standard version" has some extra "tinkering time" and so, just 10 days later - on 19th of May - the order was shipped and arrived 2 day later (Poland to Austria via UPS). Parcel was environmental-friendly (mostly plastic free) with wooden shavings as transport material - a quite positive surprise / first impression.
> 
> ...



Many thanks for your feedback and I hope that my cable will serve you well for years to come 

Can I please use your post on my FB wall?



UntilThen said:


> The Taurus is a lovely amp. Only sold it because I love tube amps more. Still deciding on a final cable for my new LCD4, which is using a Claire Hybrid HPC from my LCD2f, LCD3f days... and sounds good.



Aye, Taurus and Vega blew me away many years ago. Although the latter became quite popular, Taurus always was to me an underdog not appreciated enough for what it is.



phaeton70 said:


> Hi Matt,
> would it be possible to have an IEM 4.4 balanced / 2pin cable based on the 8-core Claire HPC Mk2 cable ?
> and possibly also an adapter female 4.4 bal to 3.5 unbal male



I think it's possible, but please send me a mail OK? Thanks!


----------



## heho

Matez said:


> Many thanks for your feedback and I hope that my cable will serve you well for years to come
> 
> Can I please use your post on my FB wall?



Sure, feel free to use this post on your FB wall.


----------



## Matez

heho said:


> Sure, feel free to use this post on your FB wall.



Many thanks


----------



## Goz71 (Jun 11, 2021)

Hi Matt Just Receive My  Noir Hybrid HPC  Cable for My Utopia and Stellia , thanks For the fast Delivery and the outstanding Build Quality.
Very  Happy With your Impressive  Work. I am absolute Shure i will Order  more Cables in the Future . 

Greetings from Austria
Alex


----------



## iFi audio

Goz71 said:


> I am absolute Shure i



I see what you did there


----------



## LifeAspect (Jun 15, 2021)

Got myself some iem cables. Swift delivery and they do look lovely! Way nicer than the stock cable for sure
Thx Matez!


----------



## aleniola76

HI There, 
I am the happy owner of 2 FAW cables and waiting for my 3rd one !

Unbalanced Hybrid cable for Shure 1540
Balanced Hybrid cable for Audeze LCD2C
Unbalanced Hybrid for Focal Clear/Beyer T1 ... should be delivered tomorrow 
All of them are 1.25m because I use them with my DAP.
I love the sound and the craftmanship, my Shure made a huge leap forward in terms of sound and comfort, the old cable was very stiff 
The Audeze now are perfectly driven by  the DAP thanks to the balanced 4.4 connection 
Looking forward to receive the Clear/T1 cable to replace the super stiff original ones !


----------



## Herr Korven

I ordered a Noir Hybrid XLR and a 4mm TRRRS cable for my Focal Stellia some time back. There was excellent communication to me and it shipped before the communicated date.






So much better than the terribly microphonic stock cables that comes with the Stellia. I have not done any A/B testing with the stock cable vs the noir hybrid so I can't speak on the sonic differences if they exist. I am just happy the big microphonic issues are gone and that I can enjoy the music more with these cables because of it .


----------



## iFi audio

Herr Korven said:


> I ordered a Noir Hybrid XLR and a 4mm TRRRS cable for my Focal Stellia some time back. There was excellent communication to me and it shipped before the communicated date.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lovely Mac! If I may ask, how does it work with your Stellias?


----------



## Herr Korven

iFi audio said:


> Lovely Mac! If I may ask, how does it work with your Stellias?


Fantastic . No tube noise at the right load setting. Does good things for the sound stage and bass vs my older Schiit Mjolnir 2.


----------



## iFi audio

Herr Korven said:


> No tube noise at the right load setting. Does good things for the sound stage and bass vs my older Schiit Mjolnir 2.



And probably was more expensive as well  ?


----------



## Matez

Herr Korven said:


> I ordered a Noir Hybrid XLR and a 4mm TRRRS cable for my Focal Stellia some time back. There was excellent communication to me and it shipped before the communicated date.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm happy that you like it and thanks for the business 

Can I please share your post on my FB?



LifeAspect said:


> Got myself some iem cables. Swift delivery and they do look lovely! Way nicer than the stock cable for sure
> Thx Matez!



Thank you as well and enjoy 



aleniola76 said:


> HI There,
> I am the happy owner of 2 FAW cables and waiting for my 3rd one !
> 
> Unbalanced Hybrid cable for Shure 1540
> ...



My pleasure and thank you for your kind words!


----------



## aleniola76

it is well deserved @Matez , and I can confirm that the latest arrival for Beyer t1.3 (or focal clear) is another great great purchase 
thanks for the great work


----------



## Matez

aleniola76 said:


> it is well deserved @Matez , and I can confirm that the latest arrival for Beyer t1.3 (or focal clear) is another great great purchase
> thanks for the great work


----------



## mayurs

Confused between a Claire and a Noir Hybrid HPC for a Hifiman Ananda and a HE6SE. Any pointers will be hugely appreciated. I am looking to improve the Separation in congested passages and improve a bit of clarity on both. Currently only using the stock cables and plan to use the new cables on a class A SS amp.


----------



## iFi audio

mayurs said:


> I am looking to improve the Separation in congested passages and improve a bit of clarity on both.



If you're after these aspects, Matt's hybrid is the way to go


----------



## Anathema123

I knew as soon as I received my LCD-X that the awful, tangle-prone, sticky-feeling stock cable and I weren't going to become best friends.
I just received the Hybrid Noir cable I ordered a little while back and it's love at first sight.

I can't take a picture to do it justice, but it's a beautifully made product. High quality through and through. Looks and feels great. 

Dziękuję Matt!


----------



## Matez

Anathema123 said:


> I knew as soon as I received my LCD-X that the awful, tangle-prone, sticky-feeling stock cable and I weren't going to become best friends.
> I just received the Hybrid Noir cable I ordered a little while back and it's love at first sight.
> 
> I can't take a picture to do it justice, but it's a beautifully made product. High quality through and through. Looks and feels great.
> ...


My pleasure!


----------



## Leonarfd

Is there a weight difference going from Claire to the Noir?


----------



## CaptainFantastic

Leonarfd said:


> Is there a weight difference going from Claire to the Noir?



Yes, precisely 39 grams for a 1.5m long cable.

1.5m Noir = 75 grams
1.5 Claire = 36 grams 

No jack in either case.


----------



## Chill iLL

LifeAspect said:


> Got myself some iem cables. Swift delivery and they do look lovely! Way nicer than the stock cable for sure
> Thx Matez!


Which cables are these?


----------



## Matez

CaptainFantastic said:


> Yes, precisely 39 grams for a 1.5m long cable.
> 
> 1.5m Noir = 75 grams
> 1.5 Claire = 36 grams



This is quite accurate, thank you.


----------



## zensorious




----------



## iFi audio

zensorious said:


>


Good idea to pre-emptively allow Matt to use this photo on his FB. Knowing him he'll ask you about that shortly


----------



## Matez

zensorious said:


>



Lovely! Can I use that photo on my social media please? 

Enjoy the product


----------



## OctavianH

Ah @Matez , I think I have something for you:





Noir Mk2 with A2DC connectors for Audio-Technica headphones (AWAS, AWKT, ADX5000, W900). In picture is the AWAS which looks gorgeously. Feel free to use the picture.

PS. Your Ether cables work also with Ether 2 am I right? I might order next month a cable for Ether 2 and I am still deciding if 6.3mm or also with extension for balanced.


----------



## zensorious (Jul 26, 2021)

Matez said:


> Lovely! Can I use that photo on my social media please?
> 
> Enjoy the product


of course!  took my dap to the next lvl.  sounds amazing as usual.  thanks @Matez

edit: @LoryWiz


----------



## LoryWiv

zensorious said:


> ofc!  took my dap to the next lvl.  sounds amazing as usual.  thanks @Matez


I know you mean ofc = of course, but on a headphone cable thread would spell it out lest some mistake it for oxygen free copper, well below Matez' OCC standards for Forza!

That's why I try to never use TLA's (three letter acronyms)...ooops. I did it again.


----------



## zensorious

LoryWiv said:


> I know you mean ofc = of course, but on a headphone cable thread would spell it out lest some mistake it for oxygen free copper, well below Matez' OCC standards for Forza!
> 
> That's why I try to never use TLA's (three letter acronyms)...ooops. I did it again.


good call!  I edited the post


----------



## Nostoi

Anyone have impressions on the Forza RCA IC as listed here?


----------



## Leonarfd

Just got my Claire Hybrid, nice looking, flexible and very light(2.0m 67g with connectors). The braid is beautifully done and consistent.


----------



## equalspeace

Matt made me a dandy! The Noir HPC MKII works like a charm w the HD600. I’ve purchased three cables from Forza and the experience has been perfect each time.


----------



## Matez

zensorious said:


> of course! took my dap to the next lvl. sounds amazing as usual. thanks @Matez



Thanks a lot!



equalspeace said:


> Matt made me a dandy! The Noir HPC MKII works like a charm w the HD600. I’ve purchased three cables from Forza and the experience has been perfect each time.



Much appreciated! Enjoy!



Leonarfd said:


> Just got my Claire Hybrid, nice looking, flexible and very light(2.0m 67g with connectors). The braid is beautifully done and consistent.



Thanks. Suffice it to say, learning how to make our braiding perfect took a while


----------



## Matez

OctavianH said:


> Noir Mk2 with A2DC connectors for Audio-Technica headphones (AWAS, AWKT, ADX5000, W900). In picture is the AWAS which looks gorgeously. Feel free to use the picture.
> 
> PS. Your Ether cables work also with Ether 2 am I right? I might order next month a cable for Ether 2 and I am still deciding if 6.3mm or also with extension for balanced.



Thank you very much, that's a nice setup you have there.

As for Ether/Ether 2 cables, yup, they do, but let me double-check. I'll back to you.


----------



## wave0nl

Do you get an order confirmation email when ordering? I haven’t


----------



## Chill iLL

Do you get an order confirmation email when ordering? I haven’t
Having similar issue. Placed an order on 7/29 and payment went through, but no updates after. It shows up on my account on Forza’s site, but no other updates.


----------



## CaptainFantastic

Chill iLL said:


> Do you get an order confirmation email when ordering? I haven’t
> Having similar issue. Placed an order on 7/29 and payment went through, but no updates after. It shows up on my account on Forza’s site, but no other updates.



It's not an issue. This is normal. It's a very small, boutique shop. Your order will be fulfilled in due time and you will be fully satisfied (saying this on the strength of my 7 or 8 orders so far).


----------



## Chill iLL

CaptainFantastic said:


> It's not an issue. This is normal. It's a very small, boutique shop. Your order will be fulfilled in due time and you will be fully satisfied (saying this on the strength of my 7 or 8 orders so far).


Yah, i figured it was just busy. I have another cable already and love it!


----------



## Taz777

I have an Audeze LCD-X and am looking to buy a Burson Soloist 3X head amp. Any recommendations on which cable would synergise well with that combo? Lengthwise, I'd be looking at 2 or 3 metres.


----------



## OctavianH

Matez said:


> As for Ether/Ether 2 cables, yup, they do, but let me double-check. I'll back to you.


I ordered an Ether cable Noir Hybrid with XLR output. I want it for Ether 2, if there are any problems let me know.


----------



## JaquesGelee (Aug 5, 2021)

Chill iLL said:


> Which cables are these?


What do you mean exactly? The link on faw site or a pic of the iem cable?



Nostoi said:


> Anyone have impressions on the Forza RCA IC as listed here?


I`m about to order these soon. But i´m still waiting for my amp (shipping delay of two month) to know the exact length cause of rack positioning. 
Optically absolutly amazing.



OctavianH said:


> I ordered an Ether cable Noir Hybrid with XLR output. I want it for Ether 2, if there are any problems let me know.


Congrats, you will not regret it! An amazing cable. I´m really sure that DCA hasn´t changed anything within the pinout of their hirose connectors, 
so there shouldn´t be an issue and you can enjoy the cable with every released DCA headphone! 

But Matt is the experienced cable guy, so he know what to do here. 

Cheers


----------



## OctavianH

Ether 2 is not an option in the dropdown on the website but it uses the same connector.


----------



## JaquesGelee (Aug 5, 2021)

OctavianH said:


> Ether 2 is not an option in the dropdown on the website but it uses the same connector.


No worries about that. Like i wrote, there shouldn´t be any change in hirose pinout by DCA back to the alpha series.
But if yes, Matt will take care about it.


----------



## fr3akX

Stellar cable and pigtail. I regret that I lived so long with stock cable


----------



## iFi audio

fr3akX said:


> I regret that I lived so long with stock cable



Rest assured you're not alone in this


----------



## JaquesGelee (Aug 6, 2021)

fr3akX said:


> Stellar cable and pigtail. I regret that I lived so long with stock cable


@Matez: Like this one please! (adapter)


----------



## Matez

JaquesGelee said:


> @Matez: Like this one please! (adapter)



Please shoot me a mail and we can figure something out 



fr3akX said:


> Stellar cable and pigtail. I regret that I lived so long with stock cable



We all start somewhere, but yeah... great cans deserve nice cables  

Lovely pic btw, can I please use it on my FB?


----------



## fr3akX

Matez said:


> Please shoot me a mail and we can figure something out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Feel free to use it on FB


----------



## Taz777

Taz777 said:


> I have an Audeze LCD-X and am looking to buy a Burson Soloist 3X head amp. Any recommendations on which cable would synergise well with that combo? Lengthwise, I'd be looking at 2 or 3 metres.


@Matez Do you have recommendation for me?


----------



## Panoramious

Hello and greetings from Greece. I am currently looking for an upgrade cable for my focal clear pros. The rest of the headfi setup consists of rme adi2 dac fs as dac and gustard h16 as amp. 
A friend suggested going for FAW cables. 
Any idea if i d better go for their pure copper line or for their hybrid one? Currently i own a copper one from meze which is ok i guess and i also got to listen to a rather expensive silver one  from arctic cables that did wonders on instrument separation, depth and scene size but came out rather harsh and some instruments and voices sounded unnatural. I guess i am looking in a pair of cables that combines the positive aspects from them both.
Also soundwise is there a big difference between their claire and their noir series? I am looking for a rather long cable and the price difference scales a lot for my wallet. The noir price makes me uncomfortable but if its that better i may as well postpone the buy for a little while.
Finally, given the fact that my amp currently supports both 4.4 and 4pin xlr what termination would you prefer? The xlr comes 30 euros cheaper too if the neutrik plug is used.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## equalspeace (Aug 10, 2021)

HD600 w the Noir MkII
HD660s w the Noir Hybrid HPC


----------



## qua2k

ordered a Claire Hybrid in 4.4 for my ZMF Eikons earlier this week, cannot wait to get it. stock 3.5 cable needs replacing badly.


----------



## iFi audio

qua2k said:


> stock 3.5 cable needs replacing badly.



If I may ask, is it due to mechanical issues with it? Or are you after better sound?


----------



## Sebastien Chiu

qua2k said:


> ordered a Claire Hybrid in 4.4 for my ZMF Eikons earlier this week, cannot wait to get it. stock 3.5 cable needs replacing badly.



Enjoy, you'll love it! Had one of Mat's ZMF cables before and they are excellent.


----------



## qua2k

iFi audio said:


> If I may ask, is it due to mechanical issues with it? Or are you after better sound?


Better sound. Nothing is wrong with it. I just picked up my Eikon's 3 weeks ago and it only came with the stock 3.5 cable... was finally able to order a 4.4 balanced to use with my walkman


----------



## iFi audio

qua2k said:


> Better sound. Nothing is wrong with it. I just picked up my Eikon's 3 weeks ago and it only came with the stock 3.5 cable... was finally able to order a 4.4 balanced to use with my walkman



Thanks for explaining. All I can say is that good cans deserve a good cable... and Eikons are good cans indeed


----------



## rlawry

I am relatively new to headphonia but a longtime sufferer of audiophile disease.  I own a pair of Kennerton Gjallarhorn GH50 JM Edition phones and use a Quicksilver Audio headphone amp and Schiit Audio Modi 3+ DAC to stream music from Qobuz.

I use the stock Kennerton headphone cable which has nice jewelry-like connectors and braided OFC copper wire.  The problem with this cable is its amazing microphonics.  Even light taps on the cable result in loud thumps through the headphones.  In fact, I have often considered tapping out a rhythm on the cable while listening to recordings with weak or no bass .

I am ready to order a FAW Claire HPC Mk2 cable but concerned about how to specify the connectors.  Contrary to most other Kennerton headphone models which use mini-XLR headphone connectors, the Gjallarhorns use dual 3.5mm TS male plugs, i.e. it is single-ended and uses a 6.3 mm male plug for the amp connector.  When ordering the cable on the website there is no drop-down menu option for either Kennerton Gjallarhorns nor one for dual 3.5mm TS male plugs, so I am concerned that the wrong connectors will be deployed on the cable.  I tried emailing FAW yesterday with these details and how to specify the connectors but no response yet.  Can anyone advise me on this or should I just wait for a response?

Thanks.


----------



## Chris Kaoss

rlawry said:


> I am relatively new to headphonia but a longtime sufferer of audiophile disease.  I own a pair of Kennerton Gjallarhorn GH50 JM Edition phones and use a Quicksilver Audio headphone amp and Schiit Audio Modi 3+ DAC to stream music from Qobuz.
> 
> I use the stock Kennerton headphone cable which has nice jewelry-like connectors and braided OFC copper wire.  The problem with this cable is its amazing microphonics.  Even light taps on the cable result in loud thumps through the headphones.  In fact, I have often considered tapping out a rhythm on the cable while listening to recordings with weak or no bass .
> 
> ...


You can pick the Denon or Focal option.
Both has the 3.5 TS connector.


----------



## devilboy

I'm ready to purchase Forza cable
I'm driving HiFiman Arya with a Luxman p750u amp.
Which cable should I get?

I love the Arya warm midrange and don't want to lose that. My DAC is a Metrum Pavane. I hear people talking that the Arya can be bright.
I don't get that feeling at all.  I never have, so I'm open to Silver. Or a hybrid. Any suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## Matez

devilboy said:


> I'm ready to purchase Forza cable
> I'm driving HiFiman Arya with a Luxman p750u amp.
> Which cable should I get?
> 
> ...



I would get a hybrid cable for them 



rlawry said:


> I tried emailing FAW yesterday with these details and how to specify the connectors but no response yet. Can anyone advise me on this or should I just wait for a response?



I'll get back to you shortly if I haven't yet 



equalspeace said:


> HD600 w the Noir MkII
> HD660s w the Noir Hybrid HPC



Awesome! Can I use that on my FB please  ?


----------



## equalspeace

Matez said:


> I would get a hybrid cable for them
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Definitely, go right ahead


----------



## OctavianH

I received my Noir Hybrid for the Ether 2. All nice and good sounding. Now a long way to burn in these.


----------



## rlawry

I ordered a Claire HPC Mk.2 cable for my Kennerton Gjallarhorns.  Hopefully the leadtime is not excessively long but it seems from prior posts it is typically 2-3 weeks so I am prepared for that time.

On another note, does anyone have experience with FAW's RCA interconnect cables in either the Copper or Claire versions?  If so, did you compare its sound with any competing versions?  

Thanks.


----------



## Taz777

For those who have the Noir Hybrid HPC, how flexible and lightweight is it? Does it easily keep out of the way when listening to your headphones? I have a no-name 8-core OFC copper cable that is like silk. Really thin and just falls like silk on my desk. The sound quality is pretty good. I also have a Moon Audio Black Dragon which provides a noticeable improvement in sound quality and it has almost zero microphonics ... but ... it's the worst headphone cable I've ever used for ergonomics. It's really thick, inflexible and is 'in your face' all the time when listening.

If the Noir Hybrid could match the sound quality and zero microphonics of the Black Dragon and provide a much more ergonomic experience in terms of softness and flexibility (like my no-name 8-core OFC copper cable) then I'd be really interested in buying it.


----------



## rlawry

Wow!  I just received notice from FAW that my Claire HPC Mk. 2 will arrive at my home in the US on August 26, having ordered it on August 17.  So 9 days from order to receipt is much faster than I expected and I look forward to receiving it.


----------



## NehPets

Taz777 said:


> For those who have the Noir Hybrid HPC, how flexible and lightweight is it?


Very and very.


----------



## CaptainFantastic

Taz777 said:


> For those who have the Noir Hybrid HPC, how flexible and lightweight is it?\



75 grams without the jack. The Claire is lighter at 36 grams without the jack.


----------



## Chris Kaoss

Taz777 said:


> For those who have the Noir Hybrid HPC, how flexible and lightweight is it? Does it easily keep out of the way when listening to your headphones? I have a no-name 8-core OFC copper cable that is like silk. Really thin and just falls like silk on my desk. The sound quality is pretty good. I also have a Moon Audio Black Dragon which provides a noticeable improvement in sound quality and it has almost zero microphonics ... but ... it's the worst headphone cable I've ever used for ergonomics. It's really thick, inflexible and is 'in your face' all the time when listening.
> 
> If the Noir Hybrid could match the sound quality and zero microphonics of the Black Dragon and provide a much more ergonomic experience in terms of softness and flexibility (like my no-name 8-core OFC copper cable) then I'd be really interested in buying it.


Yes
Yes


It isn't thin after all, but flows like a river.
Build, braid and quality is top notch.
And

it doesn't take a fortune to enjoy it.


----------



## UntilThen

I agree with all the praises for Noir Hybrid HPC. Been loving mine on He1000se. Might get one for my LCD4, afterall I already have a Noir Hybrid HPC xlr to 1/4 inch pigtail using Furutech plugs and jack.


----------



## qua2k

rlawry said:


> Wow!  I just received notice from FAW that my Claire HPC Mk. 2 will arrive at my home in the US on August 26, having ordered it on August 17.  So 9 days from order to receipt is much faster than I expected and I look forward to receiving it.


Similar here.. ordered my Claire Hybrid on 8/7, delivered to USA on 8/16. quality of the cable is amazing, all of the reviews and good word is definitely confirmed. my only wish is that the small cloth bag was a little bigger, the cable feels cramped and tightly wound in it. i boxed the cloth bag and am using a stock red zmf bag for the cable when not in use.

definitely sticking with FAW for future cable needs.


----------



## PierPP

One more GO for the  Noir Hybrid HPC, my Vérité Open is flying with it


----------



## Scrum92

What's the current turnaround looking like approximately? In the market for a new cable!


----------



## rlawry

I live in the US and ordered a Claire HPC Mk.2.  From order to delivery it was 9 days.  That is much faster than many other custom cable manufacturers.


----------



## rlawry

I was completely wrong when I said it took 9 days to deliver a cable to my US address.  It took.............7 days!

Here is an (amateur) picture of my recent arrival of the Claire HPC Mk. 2 cable along with my Kennerton Gjallarhorn GH50 JM Edition headphones and my Quicksilver headphone amp.  

There is definitely more detail with the FAW cable but a little bright and lightweight out-of-the-box as compared to the stock Kennerton OFC copper cable; I expect the sound to become more full and neutral as it breaks in.  But the great news is that the FAW cable is not microphonic like the stock cable which required me to sit in a catatonic state to avoid bumping or scratching the cable against my shirt which resulted in thumps and scratchy sounds through the Gjallarhorns.  That alone was worth the price of admission.

The cable is nicely done.


----------



## rlawry

Can someone please remind me which channel the connector with the green dot represents?  I seem to remember a post a while back indicating it is the right channel but wanted to confirm.  Wish these just had the channels marked like my stock cable.  Thanks.


----------



## PierPP

rlawry said:


> Can someone please remind me which channel the connector with the green dot represents?  I seem to remember a post a while back indicating it is the right channel but wanted to confirm.  Wish these just had the channels marked like my stock cable.  Thanks.



Yes, right


----------



## Scrum92

Does anybody see different pricing when logged in vs. logged out?

I have just placed an order for a Claire Hybrid HPC for my Focal Utopia (1.5m with 6.3mm ViaBlue) and the price was 249 EUR before begin logged in, but 202.44 EUR when logged in. I certainly did not pay 249 EUR neither... bizarre!


----------



## PierPP

Scrum92 said:


> Does anybody see different pricing when logged in vs. logged out?
> 
> I have just placed an order for a Claire Hybrid HPC for my Focal Utopia (1.5m with 6.3mm ViaBlue) and the price was 249 EUR before begin logged in, but 202.44 EUR when logged in. I certainly did not pay 249 EUR neither... bizarre!


Maybe it’s VAT


----------



## Scrum92

PierPP said:


> Maybe it’s VAT



That would certainly make sense! I'm very happy to have paid a lower price than I anticipated, but also happy to make up the difference to FAW if it is a bug on their end. I emailed to enquire.


----------



## vcoheda (Aug 25, 2021)

received my new forza audio works xlr cable for my meze empyrean.


----------



## rlawry

Scrum92 said:


> Does anybody see different pricing when logged in vs. logged out?
> 
> I have just placed an order for a Claire Hybrid HPC for my Focal Utopia (1.5m with 6.3mm ViaBlue) and the price was 249 EUR before begin logged in, but 202.44 EUR when logged in. I certainly did not pay 249 EUR neither... bizarre!


Yes, I noticed that also when I placed my order for Claire HPC Mk. 2.  Maybe it is the VAT which we thankfully don't have here in the States.


----------



## PierPP

rlawry said:


> Yes, I noticed that also when I placed my order for Claire HPC Mk. 2.  Maybe it is the VAT which we thankfully don't have here in the States.



LUCKY U! 22% here in italy ;(


----------



## Scrum92

PierPP said:


> LUCKY U! 22% here in italy ;(



Well, it's not like they are tax-less. There are still taxes and premiums on items they buy in the chain of commerce. Off-topic but you paying 22% VAT in Italy is not inherently worse than somebody in the US not paying 22% "tax". /end


----------



## rlawry

Wanted to ask again whether anyone has any experience with FAW USB cables.  Are they as good as the headphone cables?  Thanks.


----------



## JaquesGelee

rlawry said:


> Wanted to ask again whether anyone has any experience with FAW USB cables.  Are they as good as the headphone cables?  Thanks.


I got several usb cables. Work as they should, build like a tank.


----------



## Scrum92

Wow. I ordered 24 hours ago and have just received a DHL shipment notification. Should arrive next Tuesday. Under a week from order to receipt if DHL's estimate is right. 

Impressive.


----------



## Sture

Scrum92 said:


> Wow. I ordered 24 hours ago and have just received a DHL shipment notification. Should arrive next Tuesday. Under a week from order to receipt if DHL's estimate is right.
> 
> Impressive.


----------



## Scrum92

Holy s**t. I promptly paid the import fees yesterday and the cable arrived today. Just over 48 hours after ordering... I'm beyond impressed!


----------



## JaquesGelee

Scrum92 said:


> Holy s**t. I promptly paid the import fees yesterday and the cable arrived today. Just over 48 hours after ordering... I'm beyond impressed!


Enjoy!


----------



## CJG888

Just about to order a Hybrid Series for my ATH-R70x.


----------



## Matez

CJG888 said:


> Just about to order a Hybrid Series for my ATH-R70x.



Good choice!



Scrum92 said:


> Holy s**t. I promptly paid the import fees yesterday and the cable arrived today. Just over 48 hours after ordering... I'm beyond impressed!



At times I surprise myself how fast can we work here at FAW if we have everything we need 



vcoheda said:


> received my new forza audio works xlr cable for my meze empyrean.



Most excellent, Empys deserve nice cables. Can I use your shots on my FB wall please?



JaquesGelee said:


> I got several usb cables. Work as they should, build like a tank.



Thanks!


----------



## vcoheda

> received my new forza audio works xlr cable for my meze empyrean.



Most excellent, Empys deserve nice cables. Can I use your shots on my FB wall please?

++

sure - the pics are so-so quality but go right ahead.


----------



## qua2k

Still immensely enjoying my Claire Hybrid cable on my Eikons.. I will put up a few pictures eventually.


----------



## CJG888

Eagerly awaiting the Hybrid cable for my R70x…


----------



## szore

devilboy said:


> I'm ready to purchase Forza cable
> I'm driving HiFiman Arya with a Luxman p750u amp.
> Which cable should I get?
> 
> ...


I used a Moon Audio pure copper (Black Dragon) for my Arya's, they sounded great.


----------



## szore

vcoheda said:


> received my new forza audio works xlr cable for my meze empyrean.


What material is the cable made of?


----------



## vcoheda

the cable is the Noir Hybrid HPC, so copper/silver hybrid.


----------



## ThanatosVI

I wonder if we will ever see thicker Forza cables in the lineup.
8x26awg is on the thinner side of things.


----------



## JaquesGelee

ThanatosVI said:


> I wonder if we will ever see thicker Forza cables in the lineup.
> 8x26awg is on the thinner side of things.


Thicker? Pheww, for what exactly?


----------



## Chris Kaoss

JaquesGelee said:


> Thicker? Pheww, for what exactly?


For the 50 trillion watt amps to come.


----------



## ThanatosVI

JaquesGelee said:


> Thicker? Pheww, for what exactly?


For sound reasons. 
And even if you don't believe in the sound of cables a hefty cable like 8x19awg feels nice. (In that case you'd be in the wrong thread anyways)

Most other manufacturers like Norne or Arctic have such offerings.


----------



## JaquesGelee

ThanatosVI said:


> For sound reasons.
> And even if you don't believe in the sound of cables a hefty cable like 8x19awg feels nice. (In that case you'd be in the wrong thread anyways)
> 
> Most other manufacturers like Norne or Arctic have such offerings.


Typically german answer, piss on first....

Sorry for asking...


----------



## ThanatosVI

JaquesGelee said:


> Typically german answer, piss on first....
> 
> Sorry for asking...


I really don't get that response...


----------



## JaquesGelee (Sep 3, 2021)

Another Noir Hybrid HPC and USB Cable. Nice splitter refresh, but i like both colors at all. Silver looks a bit more elegant.
An engraved one in complete black would be nice, but surely more expensive.

Build like a tank. The 2m USB cable is one of a kind. Indeed much better than stock cable and and other used brands.
Ultra fast shipping this time.

Thank you very much Matt. Read you soon.

*enjoy music


----------



## JaquesGelee

Chris Kaoss said:


> For the 50 trillion watt amps to come.


My thoughts.   
But I'm always open to new things.


----------



## Chris Kaoss

JaquesGelee said:


> Another Noir Hybrid HPC and USB Cable. Nice splitter refresh, but i like both colors at all. Silver looks a bit more elegant.
> An engraved one in complete black would be nice, but surely more expensive.
> 
> Build like a tank. The 2m USB cable is one of a kind. Indeed much better than stock cable and and other used brands.
> ...


Guess the USB cable was ordered for its flexibility and bullet proof quality.   

Never lost a thought on expensive digital cables other than that.

But it'd look really nice on my floor. ^^


----------



## UntilThen

I must be a Forza fan. Claire Hybrid HPC on LCD4 and Noir Hybrid HPC on He1000se.


----------



## JaquesGelee

UntilThen said:


> I must be a Forza fan. Claire Hybrid HPC on LCD4 and Noir Hybrid HPC on He1000se.


You are not alone.  Nice setup btw!


----------



## szore

UntilThen said:


> I must be a Forza fan. Claire Hybrid HPC on LCD4 and Noir Hybrid HPC on He1000se.


I'm jealous.


----------



## UntilThen

szore said:


> I'm jealous.



You've gone IEM? I notice you have Yggdrasil and He1000v1. I've audition the Empire Ears Odin and was suitably impressed but I'm a full size headphone person.


----------



## szore

UntilThen said:


> You've gone IEM? I notice you have Yggdrasil and He1000v1. I've audition the Empire Ears Odin and was suitably impressed but I'm a full size headphone person.


Started with IEMs...just got SendyAudio Aiva yesterday and I am beyond blown away! Synergy with M8 is fabulous!


----------



## Nostoi

Just received a Noir Hybrd with "pimped out" (if it's permissible for a middle-aged/middle-class English man to use this expression) Furutech plugs/connectors, terminating in CF-7445 plug, then into a Noir Hybrid 4.4mm to 6.35mm adaptor terminating in CF-763 plug. Connectors to cups are also Furutech. A headphone such as the majestic Kennerton Rognir deserves only the best! Build, as ever, exception. Sound, in addition, clear, coherent, and compelling - bravo Forza on another successful mission!


----------



## Matez

vcoheda said:


> sure - the pics are so-so quality but go right ahead.



Thanks nonetheless!



ThanatosVI said:


> For sound reasons.



Although there is a correlation between thickness and sound profile, but my cables are what they are for a reason 



ThanatosVI said:


> hefty cable like 8x19awg feels nice



Light and slinky cables work rather well too and without any compromises on SQ. Suffice it to say, I've had a fair share of experiments with thick braids and increasing conductors in general. Besides, I'm all up for making my work price wise as accessible as it's possible 



ThanatosVI said:


> Most other manufacturers like Norne or Arctic have such offerings.



Each to his/hers own, as they say 


JaquesGelee said:


> Another Noir Hybrid HPC and USB Cable. Nice splitter refresh, but i like both colors at all. Silver looks a bit more elegant.
> An engraved one in complete black would be nice, but surely more expensive.
> 
> Build like a tank. The 2m USB cable is one of a kind. Indeed much better than stock cable and and other used brands.
> ...



Lovely! Can I please use that on my FB  ?



UntilThen said:


> I must be a Forza fan. Claire Hybrid HPC on LCD4 and Noir Hybrid HPC on He1000se.



Awesome setup 

I imagine that you play some games on that rig, do you ?



Nostoi said:


> Just received a Noir Hybrd with "pimped out" (if it's permissible for a middle-aged/middle-class English man to use this expression) Furutech plugs/connectors, terminating in CF-7445 plug, then into a Noir Hybrid 4.4mm to 6.35mm adaptor terminating in CF-763 plug. Connectors to cups are also Furutech. A headphone such as the majestic Kennerton Rognir deserves only the best! Build, as ever, exception. Sound, in addition, clear, coherent, and compelling - bravo Forza on another successful mission!



I remember making this one! And Furutech, well, it doesn't get any better than this. I look forward to them doing NCF in their headphone bits.


----------



## UntilThen

Matez said:


> I imagine that you play some games on that rig, do you ?



I tried but I suck badly at games so I gave up. I crashed the planes on MS Flight Simulator 2020. I just listen to music now and use the RBG colours to liven up my pictures.


----------



## ThanatosVI

Matez said:


> Thanks nonetheless!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Matez,
Thanks for taking the time to comment on this 

Your cables are truly priced accessible, therefore I will order one at some point to hear for myself


----------



## vcoheda

some really good photos in this thread.


----------



## szore

Nostoi said:


> Just received a Noir Hybrd with "pimped out" (if it's permissible for a middle-aged/middle-class English man to use this expression) Furutech plugs/connectors, terminating in CF-7445 plug, then into a Noir Hybrid 4.4mm to 6.35mm adaptor terminating in CF-763 plug. Connectors to cups are also Furutech. A headphone such as the majestic Kennerton Rognir deserves only the best! Build, as ever, exception. Sound, in addition, clear, coherent, and compelling - bravo Forza on another successful mission!


Approved.


----------



## qua2k

vcoheda said:


> some really good photos in this thread.


And here is some more 

I purchased a Claire Hybrid in 4.4 for my ZMF Eikon's. Delivery time from Poland to US was very quick. Ordered on a Saturday and received in 11 calendar, 8 business days.  Cable is great quality, looks and feels amazing. Semi rigid but able to bend when and where I want it to, no worries about tangling. A few pictures below. 

Thanks to many good reviews on this thread and elsewhere put my eyes onto FAW and glad I did. I think I need a Noir Hybrid for @ home now though....


----------



## fourdogslong

How's the weight on those Noir cables?

I just ordered a pair of HD800S and I know they now come with 4.4mm balanced cable but my amp uses 4 pin XLR... Kindda sucks that they changed it.


----------



## ThanatosVI

fourdogslong said:


> How's the weight on those Noir cables?
> 
> I just ordered a pair of HD800S and I know they now come with 4.4mm balanced cable but my amp uses 4 pin XLR... Kindda sucks that they changed it.


Luckily this has been answered a few pages ago,  I suppose the values are for Standard length.


CaptainFantastic said:


> 75 grams without the jack. The Claire is lighter at 36 grams without the jack.


----------



## fourdogslong

ThanatosVI said:


> Luckily this has been answered a few pages ago,  I suppose the values are for Standard length.


Thanks, how does it feel though?


----------



## ThanatosVI

fourdogslong said:


> Thanks, how does it feel though?


I'm the wrong guy to answer that as I'm totally impervious to weigth, hopefully others can chime in.


----------



## CaptainFantastic (Sep 5, 2021)

fourdogslong said:


> Thanks, how does it feel though?



Depends on the headphone. On my 442g Aeolus I prefer the lighter, 36g Claire. For me the additional weight of the Noir pushed the total weight too close to 500g and therefore not enjoyable after an hour or so. I have a strong neck, but I prize comfort when I enjoy my music, what can I say.

On a lighter headphone like the under 300g HD-600, the choice of cable makes no difference weightwise. But personally even there I prefer the lighter Claire for ergonomic reasons.


----------



## fourdogslong

CaptainFantastic said:


> Depends on the headphone. on my 442g Aeolus I prefer the lighter, 36g Claire. For me the additional weight of the Noir pushed the total weight too close to 500g and therefore not enjoyable after an hour or so. I have a strong neck, but I prize comfort when I enjoy my music, what can I say.
> 
> On a lighter headphone like the under 300g HD-600, this additional weight makes to difference. But personally even there I prefer the lighter Claire for ergonomic reasons.


Thanks.

Sound wise have you noticed a difference between the Claire and the Noir?


----------



## CaptainFantastic

fourdogslong said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Sound wise have you noticed a difference between the Claire and the Noir?



No, I believe the cables are the same, meaning the Noir and Claire Hybrid HPC are the same cable, just different sleeve. Likewise the Noir and Claire HPC Mk2 are the same cable. But I am not 100% sure about this, maybe someone else can confirm.


----------



## anaheim85

How microphonic are these cables? Are they all the same or is there a difference between the versions?


----------



## JaquesGelee (Sep 5, 2021)

Matez said:


> Lovely! Can I please use that on my FB  ?


Sure, feel free to use them if you'd like to.


----------



## Matez

JaquesGelee said:


> Sure, feel free to use them if you'd like to.



Thanks!



anaheim85 said:


> How microphonic are these cables? Are they all the same or is there a difference between the versions?



My Claire cable is pretty much non-microphonic, while Noir is heard a bit more due to its outer nylon layer. But all in all non-microphonic behavior of my cables is one of those things my customers mention the most.



qua2k said:


> I purchased a Claire Hybrid in 4.4 for my ZMF Eikon's. Delivery time from Poland to US was very quick. Ordered on a Saturday and received in 11 calendar, 8 business days. Cable is great quality, looks and feels amazing. Semi rigid but able to bend when and where I want it to, no worries about tangling. A few pictures below.
> 
> Thanks to many good reviews on this thread and elsewhere put my eyes onto FAW and glad I did. I think I need a Noir Hybrid for @ home now though....







UntilThen said:


> I just listen to music now and use the RBG colours to liven up my pictures.



Looks great tho


----------



## anaheim85

Matez said:


> My Claire cable is pretty much non-microphonic, while Noir is heard a bit more due to its outer nylon layer. But all in all non-microphonic behavior of my cables is one of those things my customers mention the most.


thanks will order the Claire now to give it a try though I like the look of the noir more...


----------



## ThanatosVI

Just placed my first order.
Looking forward to the cables.


----------



## vcoheda (Sep 8, 2021)

these forza audio work cables are nice and i have owned many headphone cables. the forza cable is light, flexible and non-microphonic.


----------



## Chris Kaoss

ThanatosVI said:


> Just placed my first order.
> Looking forward to the cables.


Which cable did you choose?


----------



## ThanatosVI

Chris Kaoss said:


> Which cable did you choose?


Balanced Claire Interconnects and an AES/EBU cable.


----------



## Matez

ThanatosVI said:


> Just placed my first order.
> Looking forward to the cables.



Thanks, you should have it within several days 



vcoheda said:


> these forza audio work cables are nice and i have owned many headphone cables. the forza cable is light, flexible and non-microphonic.


----------



## ThanatosVI

Matez said:


> Thanks, you should have it within several days


I contacted you via Mail regarding a possible upgrade from Claire to Noire if you didn't start building them yet.
However last time I heard  from you Was thursday


----------



## anaheim85

Matez said:


> Thanks, you should have it within several days


How long does it take on average from time of order to shipping to Germany?


----------



## Chris Kaoss (Sep 13, 2021)

Expect to be within 7 days, except right after Black Friday. ^^

Also depends on your order.
Some cables, the most asked ones, are still in stock, I guess.


----------



## anaheim85

Chris Kaoss said:


> Expect to be within 7 days, except right after Black Friday. ^^
> 
> Also depends on your order.
> Some cables, the most asked ones, are still in stock, I guess.


thanks for the info! Ordered mine a week ago with all items in stock, status still stuck at payment received though... Anxiously awaiting the new cable^^


----------



## Chris Kaoss

So it was with mine too.
Be patient, it's really worth the wait. 

"All in stock" at FAW means that all parts are available to be assembled. 

It'll show up within the next days, i think.


----------



## ThanatosVI

anaheim85 said:


> thanks for the info! Ordered mine a week ago with all items in stock, status still stuck at payment received though... Anxiously awaiting the new cable^^


Be assured, FAW is A LOT faster than most other custom cable manufacturers.


----------



## anaheim85

It arrived today. So exactly 1 week from ordering until delivery  Feels good, alsmost non microphonic. Can´t say much about the SQ yet, seems to be on par with the stock cable but I can now use my D9200 on balanced mode on my Kann Alpha. Had to turn down the volume from 40/150 to 30/150 as balanced is much louder.


----------



## OpaEski (Sep 14, 2021)

Hi everyone, its my first post on this forum.
I ordered Claire HPC mk2 and my cable arrived today after 4 days, i'm really amazed how well its made and even more how awesome it looks. Semi-transparent black finish matches so good with my Ether C (I would like to show you but i don't know how to add photos yet). Anyway thanks matez for this awesome piece of gear, really appreciated.


----------



## Chris Kaoss

anaheim85 said:


> It arrived today. So exactly 1 week from ordering until delivery  Feels good, alsmost non microphonic. Can´t say much about the SQ yet, seems to be on par with the stock cable but I can now use my D9200 on balanced mode on my Kann Alpha. Had to turn down the volume from 40/150 to 30/150 as balanced is much louder.


Nice.
Have fun with.
I do sport a Noir Hybrid out of the XLR from the R28 to the Denon/Quad/Pioneer.
Really happy with and ordered a XLR to 3.5 instantly to connect to the LG or Mojo.

Best purchase besides the Quad/ R28 2 years ago.


----------



## Chris Kaoss

OpaEski said:


> Hi everyone, its my first post on this forum.
> I ordered Claire HPC mk2 and my cable arrived today after 4 days, i'm really amazed how well its made and even more how awesome it looks. Semi-transparent black finish matches so good with my Ether C (I would like to show you but i don't know how to add photos yet). Anyway thanks matez for this awesome piece of gear, really appreciated.


You've to drop at least 5 posts and a fixed time on the board to add pictures.

Btw. 
Welcome to Head-Fi and, as usual, sorry for your wallet. ^^


----------



## anaheim85

Chris Kaoss said:


> Nice.
> Have fun with.
> I do sport a Noir Hybrid out of the XLR from the R28 to the Denon/Quad/Pioneer.
> Really happy with and ordered a XLR to 3.5 instantly to connect to the LG or Mojo.
> ...


The noir does look beautiful, wanted to go for it too at first but as this was my first aftermarket cable buy I went with the cheaper option. I´m quite happy so far. The microphonics from the stock cable are gone and it works well for what I bought it for. Thinking about buying one for the HD660S and the HD800S (stock cables are each 3m which is annoying sometimes). Have fun with your pairing!


----------



## ThanatosVI

Is it possible that Matt has a week of vacation?
Haven't heard from him since Last week thursday, before that he answered Daily.


----------



## CJG888

He was contactable on Monday…


----------



## CJG888

…and here’s the latest cable:





Hybrid Series for R70x. A good match, and very lightweight (in mass, not in sound!).


----------



## jonathan c

I am a new Forza Audio Works customer. Two of the Noir Hybrid HPC with Furutech 4-pin XLR amp termination have been ordered: one for Clear / Gjallarhorn JM Edition, the other for Auteur / LCD-X. Fired up! The Noir Hybrids will be used with Flux Lab FA-22 and with Rogue RH-5….the hybrid metallurgy will be just the ticket!…


----------



## Chris Kaoss

Welcome and enjoy once they've arrived.


----------



## Matez

ThanatosVI said:


> However last time I heard from you Was thursday


I belive that you should be sorted b now 


ThanatosVI said:


> Is it possible that Matt has a week of vacation?


I'm off work now during weekend, but am operational daily. If I haven't replied yet, I will ASAP via mail.


anaheim85 said:


> The microphonics from the stock cable are gone and it works well for what I bought it for.


Thanks! 


CJG888 said:


> He was contactable on Monday…


And since Monday I will be available via mail yet again 


CJG888 said:


> …and here’s the latest cable:
> 
> 
> Hybrid Series for R70x. A good match, and very lightweight (in mass, not in sound!).


Awesome! Can I borrow this on my FB wall please? WBA is a Polish manufacturer, right?


jonathan c said:


> the hybrid metallurgy will be just the ticket!…


Thanks! High compliance with many differently tuned cans is one of its most important traits I think.


----------



## CJG888

Matez said:


> I belive that you should be sorted b now
> 
> I'm off work now during weekend, but am operational daily. If I haven't replied yet, I will ASAP via mail.
> 
> ...


Of course!

And yes, WBA are based in Kluczbork.


----------



## busseysound

I got to use Matt's Noir Hybrid HPC for the first time today as my ZMF VC's came in.  Very impressive.  The clarity is extraordinary.


----------



## Matez

busseysound said:


> I got to use Matt's Noir Hybrid HPC for the first time today as my ZMF VC's came in. Very impressive. The clarity is extraordinary.


Thank you!


CJG888 said:


> Of course!
> 
> And yes, WBA are based in Kluczbork.


And thank YOU!


----------



## fourdogslong

Just got a new set of HD800S and these come with 4.4mm nowadays. My amp uses XLR 4 pin.
So I'm hesitant between cutting the 4.4mm cable and putting an XLR 4 pin instead, I'm handy with soldering so that's not an issue, or buy an aftermarket cable like the Forza noir or claire hybrid.

I like the sound already so I don't want to change that, I'm not looking for a smoother top end or more low end, in that case what would you recommend?


----------



## Chris Kaoss

Cut it, if you don't need a 4.4 connector.


----------



## JaquesGelee (Sep 21, 2021)

fourdogslong said:


> Just got a new set of HD800S and these come with 4.4mm nowadays. My amp uses XLR 4 pin.
> So I'm hesitant between cutting the 4.4mm cable and putting an XLR 4 pin instead, I'm handy with soldering so that's not an issue, or buy an aftermarket cable like the Forza noir or claire hybrid.
> 
> I like the sound already so I don't want to change that, I'm not looking for a smoother top end or more low end, in that case what would you recommend?


You could also buy an adapter 4.4 female to 4 Pin XLR Male.   But sooner or later you should definetly try a cable from FAW!


----------



## ThanatosVI

Does anyone have Noire interconnects?
They are not on the website but available via mail inquiry. 

If you have some please post some pictures


----------



## ThanatosVI

Matez said:


> I belive that you should be sorted b now
> 
> I'm off work now during weekend, but am operational daily. If I haven't replied yet, I will ASAP via mail.


All sorted now, looking forward to the cables


----------



## JaquesGelee (Sep 21, 2021)

ThanatosVI said:


> Does anyone have Noire interconnects?
> They are not on the website but available via mail inquiry.
> 
> If you have some please post some pictures


Noire interconnects? You can choose the brand you wan't or need. Mostly Neutrik, Furutech or even "third party ones", from FAW quality/ usage approved. *If you don't ask for or choose a special brand.

Headphonespecific ones like HiRose, LEMO, 2 Pin Sennheiser from selected manufacturers.

If you scroll through the gallery here, you can have a look for some examples.

Or what do you mean exactly? 

Cheers


----------



## ThanatosVI

JaquesGelee said:


> Noire interconnects? You can choose the brand you wan't or need. Mostly Neutrik, Furutech or even "third party ones", from FAW quality/ usage approved. *If you don't ask for or choose a special brand.
> 
> Headphonespecific ones like HiRose, LEMO, 2 Pin Sennheiser from selected manufacturers.
> 
> ...


I was talking about cables to connect your DAC to your amp - interconnects (you probably understood connectors)

Here are Claire Interconnects
https://forzaaudioworks.com/en/product.php?id_product=48

However not listed on the website, but still available are Noire interconnects. 
And I asked if someone has them and can share some pictures.


----------



## JaquesGelee (Sep 21, 2021)

ThanatosVI said:


> I was talking about cables to connect your DAC to your amp - interconnects (you probably understood connectors)
> 
> Here are Claire Interconnects
> https://forzaaudioworks.com/en/product.php?id_product=48
> ...


Ah, sorry. My bad. 😅✌🏻

As for my last info, Matt uses Furutech for RCA actually. Maybe the FP-126, 1877 Brand before.
But he can say more. If you ask him, what you wan't.

I haven't seen RCA interconnects here for a while or even never since i've been active. But maybe i missed some things.

As for me, i've only ordered USB Cables for interconnects so far.


----------



## ThanatosVI

JaquesGelee said:


> Ah, sorry. My bad.
> 
> As for my last info, Matt uses Furutech for RCA actually. 1877 before.
> But he can say more. If you ask him, what you wan't.
> ...


I ordered Claire Interconnects with XLR and wondered how Noire interconnects would look like.

If I like the Claires, I might find out by ordering some Noires as well.


----------



## JaquesGelee (Sep 21, 2021)

ThanatosVI said:


> I ordered Claire Interconnects with XLR and wondered how Noire interconnects would look like.
> 
> If I like the Claires, I might find out by ordering some Noires as well.


Then i would bet he uses Neutrik in "standard configuration". I haven't ordered the (RCA) interconnects yet, cause i wait for a DAC and after positioning i know the length to order some.

So, please feed us with pics as soon as you got the cables.  

Optically i like the sleeved (braided) cables more, cause i am fed up with claire braided cables....actually/ optically....😅

Maybe cause i tried braiding by myself in the last time.

And my setup is hold in dark colors at all. So, maybe only a phase.

Cheers


----------



## ThanatosVI

JaquesGelee said:


> Then i would bet he uses Neutrik in "standard configuration". I haven't ordered the (RCA) interconnects yet, cause i wait for a DAC and after positioning i know the length to order some.
> 
> So, please feed us with pics as soon as you got the cables.


Sure will do!


----------



## Arum16 (Sep 22, 2021)

ThanatosVI said:


> Does anyone have Noire interconnects?
> They are not on the website but available via mail inquiry.
> 
> If you have some please post some pictures


Here are mine.







Ordered these from Matez, via email.


----------



## ThanatosVI

Arum16 said:


> Here are mine.
> 
> 
> Ordered these from Matez, via emai.


Are those Claire or noire?
I thought Noire is sleeved individually.

Claire with XLR has a sleeve like yours (I expect mine to look like that.


----------



## Chris Kaoss

I guess these are Noir interconnects, bc Claire would be "clear". 

But they look pretty good.


----------



## Arum16 (Sep 21, 2021)

ThanatosVI said:


> Are those Claire or noire?
> I thought Noire is sleeved individually.
> 
> Claire with XLR has a sleeve like yours (I expect mine to look like that.


These are actually Claire. The other option would be the copper series.
They do the job quite nicely, they are FAW's, what else...


----------



## ThanatosVI

Arum16 said:


> These are actually Claire. The other option would be the copper series.
> They do the job quite nicely, they are FAW's, what else...


Ok then those are exactly like the ones I ordered. 
Would still love to see Noire interconnects (whixh are not on the website but available via email)


----------



## Chris Kaoss

So the so called Noir interconnects would possibly come with the braiding like the headphone cable? 
Thank you for the heads up.


----------



## ThanatosVI

Chris Kaoss said:


> So the so called Noir interconnects would possibly come with the braiding like the headphone cable?
> Thank you for the heads up.


Matt told me the following
"Claire Interconnect with XLR is always sleeved, since it requires additional screening, but it is still not Noir - it has different geometry and in case of Noir group of wires are separately shielded"


----------



## Chris Kaoss

Yes, i know.
I do own a Claire Hybrid with 3.5 SE and a Noir Hybrid with XLR for my Era-1/ SEM5/ D9200.

But I didn't know the difference when it comes to his interconnects.  

🙏


----------



## ThanatosVI

Chris Kaoss said:


> Yes, i know.
> I do own a Claire Hybrid with 3.5 SE and a Noir Hybrid with XLR for my Era-1/ SEM5/ D9200.
> 
> But I didn't know the difference when it comes to his interconnects.
> ...


In the meantime Matt showed me how the Noire looks.
Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## UntilThen

ThanatosVI said:


> In the meantime Matt showed me how the Noire looks.
> Absolutely beautiful.


It is beautiful and flexible.


----------



## Chris Kaoss

Indeed. 
They look pretty good.


----------



## hawk13

My first FAW arrives tomorrow. Finally grabbed a Noir Hybrid HPC. Really looking forward to it!


----------



## UntilThen




----------



## jonathan c

ThanatosVI said:


> I ordered Claire Interconnects with XLR and wondered how Noire interconnects would look like.
> 
> If I like the Claires, I might find out by ordering some Noires as well.


I inquired last night about Noir Hybrid interconnects with XLR terminations - 🤞


----------



## ThanatosVI

jonathan c said:


> I inquired last night about Noir Hybrid interconnects with XLR terminations - 🤞


I posted pictures of those a page ago.
Beautiful cables!


----------



## Matez

Arum16 said:


> Here are mine.
> 
> 
> Ordered these from Matez, via email.



Yep, they look like mine 



UntilThen said:


> It is beautiful and flexible.



Thank you   

And yes, they are very flexible.



ThanatosVI said:


> In the meantime Matt showed me how the Noire looks.



I've been using that Noire XLR cable for many years, but here I'll also say that Furutech XLRs are a must for any cable terminated like so. What I mean here is that these connectors are awesome and don't cost a lot for what they are.


----------



## Matez

Arum16 said:


> They do the job quite nicely, they are FAW's, what else...



I'll take that compliment with dignity


----------



## jadverkko

My third forza cable and i could not be any more pleased with this cable. Overall quality, aesthetics the fast service/shipping. Thank you, I just really love how it looks, the thick braids are stunning.


----------



## Matez

jadverkko said:


> My third forza cable and i could not be any more pleased with this cable. Overall quality, aesthetics the fast service/shipping. Thank you, I just really love how it looks, the thick braids are stunning.



Excellent! Thanks for sharing and I have to say that I envy you how orderly your desk is 

I've posted your comment on my social media, hope it's OK with you ?


----------



## jadverkko

Matez said:


> Excellent! Thanks for sharing and I have to say that I envy you how orderly your desk is
> 
> I've posted your comment on my social media, hope it's OK with you ?



Sure it's okay! My desk def doesnt always look like that tho =D


----------



## UntilThen

jadverkko said:


> Sure it's okay! My desk def doesnt always look like that tho =D


You need to show how it always look like.


----------



## jonathan c

I received from Forza Audio Works two Noir Hybrid headphone cables and one pair of Noir Hybrid XLR/XLR interconnect cables. TOP NOTCH workmanship and TOP NOTCH sound ! Clarity, dynamics, ease…👍🤪😁:


----------



## ThanatosVI

jonathan c said:


> I received from Forza Audio Works two Noir Hybrid headphone cables and one pair of Noir Hybrid XLR/XLR interconnect cables. TOP NOTCH workmanship and TOP NOTCH sound ! Clarity, dynamics, ease…👍🤪😁:


Beautiful!
My shipment is meant to arrive tomorrow. 
Can't wait


----------



## ThanatosVI (Oct 5, 2021)

My interconnects arrived.
Claire XLR and an AES/EBU.

Craftmansship is on the same level as Norne.
Absolutely amazing.

Can't wait to test them later on


----------



## Matez

jadverkko said:


> Sure it's okay! My desk def doesnt always look like that tho =D



Thanks!



jonathan c said:


> I received from Forza Audio Works two Noir Hybrid headphone cables and one pair of Noir Hybrid XLR/XLR interconnect cables. TOP NOTCH workmanship and TOP NOTCH sound ! Clarity, dynamics, ease…👍🤪😁:



Excellent and thank you very much! Can I please use your post on my FB?



ThanatosVI said:


> My interconnects arrived.
> Claire XLR and an AES/EBU.
> 
> Craftmansship is on the same level as Norne.
> ...



I'm glad that you have them. Please feel free to let us know how you like them


----------



## jonathan c

Matez said:


> Thanks!
> Excellent and thank you very much! Can I please use your post on my FB?


Yes. 👍


----------



## ThanatosVI

Matez said:


> I'm glad that you have them. Please feel free to let us know how you like them


Can't say much regarding fair comparisons for now, since the real competition didn't arrive yet, even though I ordered the other cables many months before yours. For speed and service alone I can already recommend FAW.

In my current Setup the comparison is with way cheaper RCA cables from Oehlbach.(~60€)
Also my Setup requires me to compare the XLR out with the RCA out of my DAC (which should perform about the same since the DAC is single ended internally)
The upside is, I can instantly switch between both and don't have to rely on memory between cable switches. 

The results are easy to discern After getting the hang of fast and accurate volume matching. It's a little hard to explain, but it feels like the Forza cables have more space in all directions, more air up top and more authority Down low. The Oehlbach cables seem congested and lifeless in comparison. 

I certainly fully recommend the Forza Audioworks cables and will report back when my other competitor cables arrive (which are a lot more expensive than FAW)


----------



## Wes S (Oct 6, 2021)

ThanatosVI said:


> Can't say much regarding fair comparisons for now, since the real competition didn't arrive yet, even though I ordered the other cables many months before yours. For speed and service alone I can already recommend FAW.
> 
> In my current Setup the comparison is with way cheaper RCA cables from Oehlbach.(~60€)
> Also my Setup requires me to compare the XLR out with the RCA out of my DAC (which should perform about the same since the DAC is single ended internally)
> ...


Looking forward to the comparison with the competitor!  Seeing all these recent post and knowing how good of quality FAW is from my own past experiences, I am itching to try out some of their interconnects.  I am quite happy with my Audioquest Red River XLR's, however I am still curious how these interconnects from Forza and other boutique headphone cable makers compare to some of the big names like Audioquest or Cardas.


----------



## ThanatosVI (Oct 6, 2021)

Wes S said:


> Looking forward to the comparison with the competitor!  Seeing all these recent post and knowing how good of quality FAW is from my own past experiences, I am itching to try out some of their interconnects.  I am quite happy with my Audioquest Red River XLR's, however I am still curious how these interconnects from Forza and other boutique headphone cable makers compare to some of the big names like Audioquest or Cardas.


I cerrainly see them compete with the likes of AQ or Cardas.
If they hold up against those others I have on order I'd even throw them in the Ring with the likes of Bibacord and other esoteric brands

Edit: I'd also like to mention that those aren't even the Topmodel of Forza, so there is potentially even better stuff available


----------



## Wes S

ThanatosVI said:


> I cerrainly see them compete with the likes of AQ or Cardas.
> If they hold up against those others I have on order I'd even throw them in the Ring with the likes of Bibacord and other esoteric brands
> 
> Edit: I'd also like to mention that those aren't even the Topmodel of Forza, so there is potentially even better stuff available


Nice!  I have my sights set on a pair Noir XLR's, exactly like the ones @jonathan c just got.


----------



## ThanatosVI

Wes S said:


> Nice!  I have my sights set on a pair Noir XLR's, exactly like the ones @jonathan c just got.


Those look gorgeous.
I am actually considering a pair of those as well, but since I need a 3m Version this is a quite pricey thought.

Guess it depends on how the Claire compete with the others,  if I prefer them to the competition, I might sell them and order some Noires....


----------



## jonathan c

Luckily I have my gear in a stack where only the h/p/a (and interconnects) is “rolled” so that I can get by with 0.5m / 0.6m interconnects - sonically and financially beneficial…


----------



## ThanatosVI

jonathan c said:


> Luckily I have my gear in a stack where only the h/p/a (and interconnects) is “rolled” so that I can get by with 0.5m / 0.6m interconnects - sonically and financially beneficial…


For most part it's the same for me, Server, DAC, Preamp and power conditioner all in the same "rack" but the Tube amp is closer to the listening Position.

For the preamp -> amp route I need a long cable.


----------



## Matez

ThanatosVI said:


> Guess it depends on how the Claire compete with the others, if I prefer them to the competition, I might sell them and order some Noires....



Noire is quite the step up over Claire 



ThanatosVI said:


> Can't say much regarding fair comparisons for now, since the real competition didn't arrive yet, even though I ordered the other cables many months before yours. For speed and service alone I can already recommend FAW.
> 
> In my current Setup the comparison is with way cheaper RCA cables from Oehlbach.(~60€)
> Also my Setup requires me to compare the XLR out with the RCA out of my DAC (which should perform about the same since the DAC is single ended internally)
> ...



Awesome! Can I share this on my FB please?

Also, I look forward to your findings upon comparing your FAW stuff to competitors


----------



## ThanatosVI

Matez said:


> Noire is quite the step up over Claire
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ofc share away


----------



## deafenears

Matez said:


> Noire is quite the step up over Claire


@Matez, I also sent you a PM about this but can understand that you probably get lots of PM's. How would I place an order for the Copper Series HPC Mk2 "Extended Bass" version using 20AWG wires? The website mentions that there are two versions, standard (26AWG) and extended/extra bass, but there doesn't appear to be any options or drop down boxes to select between the two versions.


----------



## ThanatosVI

deafenears said:


> @Matez, I also sent you a PM about this but can understand that you probably get lots of PM's. How would I place an order for the Copper Series HPC Mk2 "Extended Bass" version using 20AWG wires? The website mentions that there are two versions, standard (26AWG) and extended/extra bass, but there doesn't appear to be any options or drop down boxes to select between the two versions.


Just write him that request in an email.


----------



## aleniola76 (Oct 11, 2021)

Look what the postman had for me today…
I was looking for something to warm up my Focals and get a better quality from the standard cable and also an XLR to drive my Audeze and ZMFs... well, mission accomplished. 
@Matez this is the 5th cable I ordered this year, couldn't be more satisfied. I think a 6th will be on its way soon


----------



## ThanatosVI

aleniola76 said:


> Look what the postman had for me today…


Gorgeous


----------



## aleniola76

ThanatosVI said:


> Gorgeous


Indeed, these guys make great sounding (and looking) cables.


----------



## XVampireX

I've ordered a balanced cable for my Utopia, but, I'm kinda getting the silent treatment from FAW. I did call in on the phone and he explained a bit of the process that it should be ready to ship by Friday.
Though what I mean is that I at first made a mistake with the plug as Neutrik kinda wanted the Furutech, though I'm guessing it doesn't really matter so much, tried to find the differences in how it looks at the very least and found it and wrote on facebook that it doesn't matter he can process the order without changing the plug but it doesn't even look like he saw it. He also said that on monday he's gonna prepare and look at it, but we're on Wednesday (here, just started Wed) haven't gotten any feedback on what's going on, oof 
Yeah, I messed up the timeline, but I kinda need the balanced cable now to at least get the most of what I have with my current amp/s (still have my Master 9 as well besides the P1, though needs a bit of fixing) while I wait for my next, end-game amp (at the moment most likely Holo Audio Bliss).


----------



## aleniola76

Zmf Eikon enjoying some FAW treatment 😎


----------



## devilboy

Very nice!


----------



## devilboy

FAW Noir Hybrid HPC from Luxman p-750u to HEK 1000SE. 

Originally purchased this table for the  HiFiman Arya and it was superb.
After purchasing the HEK 1000SE I was concerned that I should have gotten an all-copper cable because I understood that the HEK could be bright.
I'm loving the sound I'm getting now but I'm curious to know if the all copper FAW copper cable would make it sound even smoother...?

Regardless of application, I am incredibly satisfied with the FAW cables. The craftsmanship, the service, the sound, all first rate.

Does anyone have any experience with the copper interconnects? I have audience Audience OHNO interconnects going from the DAC to the amp. They tamed some brightness nicely but I'm curious if the Forza copper cables would work even better.


----------



## jonathan c

Another _oeuvre d’art_ by Forza Audio Works in action - the Noir Hybrid HPC (my fourth). Such excellent sound and such meticulous craftsmanship!! Looking at Noir Hybrid is a close second to listening via Noir Hybrid…


----------



## IZONE

Received my FAW Claire Hybrid and it's very nice, build quality, ergonomics are all top notch. With my D8000 Pro the sound is quite impressive, a really good blend of silver and copper done right. It's a good combination of the benefits of silver and copper. I really like what I'm hearing so far and already planning to order more cables for the rest of my headphone collection


----------



## scotty59

My FAW Claire arrived here too. A fine combination with Denon AH-D7200 and Ibasso DX300 Max.


----------



## ThanatosVI

scotty59 said:


> My FAW Claire arrived here too. A fine combination with Denon AH-D7200 and Ibasso DX300 Max.


That darker wire looks amazing, loving the style


----------



## devilboy

Absolutely! No problem.


----------



## stersa

Nice cable for My HD800S 75th....






Best regards

Sisco


----------



## devilboy

stersa said:


> Nice cable for My HD800S 75th....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





stersa said:


> Nice cable for My HD800S 75th....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful!


----------



## Nostoi

The @Matez strikes again. New Claire Hybrid for newly released Beyer D700X plus RCA to 3.5mm to connect Cayin C9 to Hugo TT2, both in the delightful semi-transparent finish. Quality of both is outstanding, both using Furutech plugs, which exude quality and sheer class. Bravo, sir - as always, a pleasure!


----------



## TheHelper1964

Well reading all the glowing reports of how good these cables are I had to order the Noir Hybrid HPC cables for my HD800s. So looking forward to the day they arrive.


----------



## matanoosh

Hey everyone. About to order my Forza cable soon for my Focal Utopias.
Any thoughts on which cable is recommended? Yes, I know I can search the thread, and I did, but found only one reference for a Utopia here. 
Did someone compare to of Matez's cables on the Utopia and can share an impression?
Thank you!


----------



## billyleungkt

Forza cable recommendation for ZMF Verite open and HD800S.
I prefer not to lower the bass end and being neutral. Thanks.


----------



## Matez

Nostoi said:


> The @Matez strikes again. New Claire Hybrid for newly released Beyer D700X plus RCA to 3.5mm to connect Cayin C9 to Hugo TT2, both in the delightful semi-transparent finish. Quality of both is outstanding, both using Furutech plugs, which exude quality and sheer class. Bravo, sir - as always, a pleasure!



Absolutely amazing! I'm really happy that you like these cables, and at the same time I'd like to ask for your permission to post these on my FB!



billyleungkt said:


> Forza cable recommendation for ZMF Verite open and HD800S.
> I prefer not to lower the bass end and being neutral. Thanks.



If you'd like to keep the original character of your cans but extract the very best of out of them, then my hybrid would be the way to go. If you'd like more gentle and bassier approach, then copper would be the one. That's the rough guideline.



matanoosh said:


> Any thoughts on which cable is recommended? Yes, I know I can search the thread, and I did, but found only one reference for a Utopia here.



Someone should chime in eventually, I've sold quite a few cables for Utopias, mostly from the Noir range with Furutech plugs. If you feel that your Utopias could use some extra bass definition, copper is the conductor. If you like them as is but would want extra performance all across the board, then Hybrid is the one.


----------



## Nostoi

Matez said:


> Absolutely amazing! I'm really happy that you like these cables, and at the same time I'd like to ask for your permission to post these on my FB!


Of course, please post away! Thanks for asking!


----------



## UntilThen

TheHelper1964 said:


> Well reading all the glowing reports of how good these cables are I had to order the Noir Hybrid HPC cables for my HD800s. So looking forward to the day they arrive.



I have a 2 metres Noir Hybrid HPC coming for my HD800.


----------



## Djagh

Hello 
I received extender faw copper serie mk2 , realy great job, Thanks Matt


----------



## IZONE

Mat has built me some beautiful Claire Cables. They sound great and look great. I'm planning to order more


----------



## billyleungkt (Nov 14, 2021)

IZONE said:


> Mat has built me some beautiful Claire Cables. They sound great and look great. I'm planning to order more



Very nice. I love the raw cable look than sleeving. just my personal preference. Are they the hybrid one for both cans? how does it compare with stock cable and what has improved? P.S I know Hifiman stock cable how.... cxap they are....   Cheers!


----------



## deafenears

The Forza's look nice, would have loved for them to still offer their Copper Series HPC Mk2 "Extended Bass" version.



billyleungkt said:


> P.S I know Hifiman stock cable how.... cxap they are....


I wish all manufacturers would take the path of cables as an additional product, not bundled with the HP itself, take the path of recent mobile phones. Help reduce waste and save the environment. Mine are all in their boxes still. If someone needed cables, they can include it as an additional item with the purchase of the HP.


----------



## qua2k (Nov 19, 2021)

Looking into possibly buying a Noir HPC to replace a Claire HPC for my Eikons


----------



## Joao Paulo Martins

Joao Paulo Martins said:


> Hi, anyone interested in selling a cable for HD600? I need one. 6.3mm or 4pin XLR termination.
> 
> 
> Thanks !


Preference for Claire series too.


----------



## UntilThen

That which is 'new' does not make the 'old' redundant.  This is my HD800 bought new in 2017. This Sennheiser flagship hits the market in 2009. Jude showcase it in Jan 8th 2009. https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the...t-listen-the-first-review.398829/post-5255929

5 days ago I received the Noir Hybrid HPC cable for the HD800. It's a 2 metre xlr terminated cable. I had a 1.5 metre cable but that went to my son. Now he bought this longer cable for me instead. Before this Noir cable came I was using the HD800 original cable and that was good but my oh my... when I swap over to the Noir, I was absolutely certain that I am hearing it different. It's more vibrant, dynamic and alive ! My He1000se use the same Noir Hybrid HPC cable and my LCD4 use the cheaper Claire Hybrid HPC cable. 

So Mat, what and where is this big announcement coming soon?


----------



## qua2k (Nov 26, 2021)

Noir Hybrid and mk2 are 20% off today, limited to 50 pcs.

Curious what this new product announcement is going to be.


----------



## ThanatosVI

qua2k said:


> Curious what this new product announcement is going to be


We all are


----------



## CaptainFantastic

qua2k said:


> Noir Hybrid and mk2 are 20% off today, limited to 50 pcs.
> 
> Curious what this new product announcement is going to be.



Gone are the past years of 30% off on everything at FAW on Black Friday. Not that I don't understand Matt completely.


----------



## joshnor713

qua2k said:


> Noir Hybrid and mk2 are 20% off today, limited to 50 pcs.
> 
> Curious what this new product announcement is going to be.


Got a Hybrid HPC for my Utopia


----------



## Panoramious

There is my setup. Got the Claire hybrid for my clears. It does what it promises. Extremely lightweight, clear from skin effect and ringing, dynamic and in the same time sweet 
Happy with the product. Only problem i had was that the first time the cable that arrived had an issue and one channel wasnt playing. I informed FAW and they asked me to send it back and sent me a new one (the one in the pict). I only wish they used faster courriers.


----------



## joshnor713

For US people that's ordered recently, what were you quoted for shipping? When I ordered for a Hybrid HPC for the BF deal, the shipping was a whopping $39 euro. I looked at my past orders and I only paid about 8 euro before. Has the shipping cost jumped that up that much in the past year or is something wrong?


----------



## CaptainFantastic

joshnor713 said:


> For US people that's ordered recently, what were you quoted for shipping? When I ordered for a Hybrid HPC for the BF deal, the shipping was a whopping $39 euro. I looked at my past orders and I only paid about 8 euro before. Has the shipping cost jumped that up that much in the past year or is something wrong?



I am not in the U.S., but I'll say that $30 to $50 is what I normally pay to get items from the U.S. to Europe.


----------



## sludgeogre

joshnor713 said:


> For US people that's ordered recently, what were you quoted for shipping? When I ordered for a Hybrid HPC for the BF deal, the shipping was a whopping $39 euro. I looked at my past orders and I only paid about 8 euro before. Has the shipping cost jumped that up that much in the past year or is something wrong?



Mat stopped using Polish Post years ago and went to regular carriers. Polish Post was far cheaper, but it took forever and if stuff got lost you were pretty much screwed. The new carriers aren't much faster, but shipping from Poland seems to be a difficult endeavor.


----------



## szore

Just ordered a Noir HPC MkII for my LCD-2C!


----------



## qua2k

qua2k said:


> Looking into possibly buying a Noir HPC to replace a Claire HPC for my Eikons


Ordered a Noir Hybrid HPC for my Eikons. Interested to hear the differences between the Claire Hybrid HPC.... if my ear's can tell


----------



## szore

Hello Folks! Just ordered my first Forza cable, I live in NYC, about how long does it usually take to get these cables in the mail? I saw on the website they had a few in stock....


----------



## Yggy

Has anybody ever compared a Noir Hybrid HPC or upgraded from one to a much more expensive cable like Lazuli Nirvana? I use a Noir Hybrid HPC with a Cayin HA-300 headphone amp and Susvaras.


----------



## Nostoi

Yggy said:


> Has anybody ever compared a Noir Hybrid HPC or upgraded from one to a much more expensive cable like Lazuli Nirvana? I use a Noir Hybrid HPC with a Cayin HA-300 headphone amp and Susvaras.


The differences can be summarised quite neatly, in fact: one is good value for money, one is not good value for money.


----------



## UntilThen

Noir Hybrid HPC on HD800 and He6se v2.


----------



## Yggy

Nostoi said:


> The differences can be summarised quite neatly, in fact: one is good value for money, one is not good value for money.


_Fair comment but value for money also depends on how much value you get and how much money you’ve got. 

I’m curious what x 10 the money sounds like between my Noir Hybrid HPC cable and the Lazuli Nirvana. From what I’ve read, the Noir Hybrid HPC is on a par with the Lazuli Reference but I can’t find any comprehensive benchmarking reviews across headphone cable brands, headphones and price points.  

I do wonder if ultra high-end headphone cables are slightly “tubing” the sound and that hint of warmth, refinement, and smoothness impresses users who listen to DACs that are highly resolving but analytical sound signature like DCS and Chord or solid state amps. 

My set up of Melco N1ZS to Denafrips Terminator 2 to Cayin HA-300 with upgraded Western Electric new production WE300b tubes to Susvara is already so smooth, refined and analog sounding that I’m not convinced I’d get the full benefit of a Lazuli Nirvana headphone cable. 

I’m sure it would be better than the Noir Hybrid HPC but the cash might be better spent upgrading other components, in my case maybe going from the Terminator 2 to the Plus or a Mola Mola Tambaqui or Aqua Formula xHD DAC. 

Around 15 years ago, I bought a pair of Sennheiser HD650 headphones for a home cinema set up and spent more on a Stefan Audio cable than on the headphones. The cable took the HD650s from excellent to brilliant and I never regretted the (relatively) ridiculous spend on the cable. 

Another thing to bear in mind with ultra high-end cables is that for folks who have a TOTL setups, there are likely to be fewer upgrades available to them, and cable upgrades will be more audible. 

I know you can get headphone cables re-terminated but going big on the cable makes upgrading the headphones trickier. Susvaras have already switched from 2.5mm to 3.5mm connections, I have 2.5mm, so if there was a Susvara 2, I’d either have re-termination hassle or the cost of selling a Lazuli Nirvana at a massive loss and buying a high priced replacement. 

Another problem with ultra high-end headphone cables is that as soon as there is a Lazuli Nirvana 2, the residual value of the Nirvana gets decimated, much more than other components in your set up. 

Dana cables have a 30 day money back guarantee minus the shipping and PayPal / bank transfer fees but if you are importing, you also have import tax costs which may or may not be reclaimable so trying a Lazuli Nirvana cable might cost me USD 1,000 after returning it. 

Where high-end cable companies don’t have distributors overseas, they need a network of audiophiles to post out cables for other audiophiles in their country or region to trial. If I could trial a Lazuli Nirvana without it costing me USD 1,000 I’d be more likely to buy one. 

Either that or the high-end cable companies need to get to get their cables independently and extensively benchmarked in the hifi press. I know that’s easier said than done and at the margins, changes in sonic signatures are quite subjective. 

When I read an article comparing an uber expensive Dana cable to the stock cable, I roll my eyes because it’s not telling me anything. I upgraded to a Noir Hybrid HPC cable because users said it sounded better than the stock cables and it didn’t break the bank. 

Big respect to Forza Audioworks for making such beautiful cables at an affordable price. Every time I take my Noir Hybrid HPC out of its bag, unravel it, and plug it in, it’s a pleasure. They are one of the outstanding high quality mid-price disrupters in the industry along with companies like Schiit, Denafrips, Hifiman, and Cayin, and all the others I’ve just not come across yet, who offer superior bang-for-your-buck and pull people into this hobby. _


----------



## jonathan c

Nostoi said:


> The differences can be summarised quite neatly, in fact: one is good value for money, one is not good value for money.


Neatly or conveniently?


----------



## szore

It's been 8 days since my order and no tracking number...does it usually take this long to ship?


----------



## CaptainFantastic

szore said:


> It's been 8 days since my order and no tracking number...does it usually take this long to ship?



Some of these cables are made to order. If you ordered around Black Friday then the one-man-shop that is FAW could be quite busy manufacturing all the orders to the high standard expected. A few years ago one could wait 1-2 months for shipment after Black Friday. I believe it's faster these days, but still, expect boutique shop timeframes...


----------



## szore

CaptainFantastic said:


> Some of these cables are made to order. If you ordered around Black Friday then the one-man-shop that is FAW could be quite busy manufacturing all the orders to the high standard expected. A few years ago one could wait 1-2 months for shipment after Black Friday. I believe it's faster these days, but still, expect boutique shop timeframes...


yikes...ok, I'm asking because the website said there were cables in stock...


----------



## CaptainFantastic

szore said:


> yikes...ok, I'm asking because the website said there were cables in stock...



I think it still depends on how customized your order is. Not every length with every termination is already put together, I imagine. Send Matt an e-mail, he'll give you an estimate shipment time.


----------



## szore

CaptainFantastic said:


> I think it still depends on how customized your order is. Not every length with every termination is already put together, I imagine. Send Matt an e-mail, he'll give you an estimate shipment time.


I did last week, no answer. It's ok, baby just wants his new toy. I'll live.


----------



## joshnor713

szore said:


> It's been 8 days since my order and no tracking number...does it usually take this long to ship?


I'm on the same boat. Gotta be patient with this store, just how it is, especially with BF orders.


----------



## Nostoi

joshnor713 said:


> I'm on the same boat. Gotta be patient with this store, just how it is, especially with BF orders.


Same boat, also. Customised order. There are lags sometimes, but the results are always worth it.


----------



## szore

Nostoi said:


> Same boat, also. Customised order. There are lags sometimes, but the results are always worth it.


Good to know. Been using the standard cable that came with my LCD-2C and it sounds amazing...can't wait to get an 8 wire balanced copper on there!


----------



## Nostoi

szore said:


> Good to know. Been using the standard cable that came with my LCD-2C and it sounds amazing...can't wait to get an 8 wire balanced copper on there!


Did exactly the same thing myself when I had the LCD-2C many years ago. Forza nice upgrade indeed with the stock cable.


----------



## Djankie

I ordered on BF will be receiving my noirs on Friday


----------



## Nostoi

Djankie said:


> I ordered on BF will be receiving my noirs on Friday


You got tracking? I ordered before BF, though it was a custom job.


----------



## szore

I ordered after BF, did I miss out on a deal??


----------



## joshnor713

Speak of the devil. I just got my shipping tracking info. Ordered Noir Hybrid HPC for my Utopia on the BF sale. Can't wait!


----------



## Nostoi

joshnor713 said:


> Speak of the devil. I just got my shipping tracking info. Ordered Noir Hybrid HPC for my Utopia on the BF sale. Can't wait!


Dang, hopefully he's wheeling them out in one batch.


----------



## Djankie

I've got tracking. Item shipped with UPS


----------



## Djankie

szore said:


> I ordered after BF, did I miss out on a deal??


20% discount


----------



## CaptainFantastic

Djankie said:


> 20% discount



But only on some types of cables. Not the Noirs.


----------



## Djankie

CaptainFantastic said:


> But only on some types of cables. Not the Noirs.



It was on the Noirs Hybrid


----------



## linknet

Just received my Noir Hybrid HPC for my Sundara. Beautiful work. Thick and light with a nice Furutech 6.3mm. 
First song... Ouah!?! What are those things i did not hear with the stock cable... 
More Bass and also more crispiness but with a little less brightness. Just what i was expecting reading through the forum. 
Was wondering between Noir Hybrid and Noir. Very Happy with my choice. 
THANKS Matt👍


----------



## qua2k

Should hopefully have a Noir Hybrid soon to replace the Claire. Might need to get a 4.4 male to 4.4 male interconnect in Noir Hybrid too.. FAW crazy


----------



## Djankie

I got my Noire Hybrid 2day its beautifull and very lightweight! Still waiting for my modded beyerdynamic t1 and ZMF verite closed Blackwood to test this cable


----------



## joshnor713

Xmas came early . Noir Hybrid HPC. Miles better feeling than the Utopia stock cable. Quality build as I expect from Forza. The Furutech termination is a must, feels so solid. Lovely cable for the Utopia. Thanks Matt!


----------



## Imlandris

Hello there,
My first post on Head-Fi to give a positive feedback on Forza Audio Works cables (in this case an Extender).
I just received my Claire Mk2/Claire Hybrid Extender - Plug : Neutrik 6,3mm jack, Socket : Neutrik 4-pin XLR (female).




I use it with a Focal Ultima cable on a Focal Utopia. It allows me to plug my Utopia on amps having only a SE output.
It's a very well crafted item.


----------



## coinlocker

🎶Santa baby......hopefully the new week will bring shipping info 🙏🙏. Enjoying the pics with an obvious tinge jealousy though. Looks to be top notch craftsmanship!!!


----------



## OCC7N

After a loooong search for headphone cables in europe, I finally found FAW. It was very very tough decision because I really liked the stealth look of Noire, but choosed the Clair Hybrid HPC.

Do any of you know how fast it will be shipped? I really hope I get it before christmass


----------



## szore

OCC7N said:


> After a loooong search for headphone cables in europe, I finally found FAW. It was very very tough decision because I really liked the stealth look of Noire, but choosed the Clair Hybrid HPC.
> 
> Do any of you know how fast it will be shipped? I really hope I get it before christmass


Mat told me he was manufacturing mine on Monday...about a week and a half after ordering, I have yet to get a tracking number....


----------



## OCC7N

szore said:


> Mat told me he was manufacturing mine on Monday...about a week and a half after ordering, I have yet to get a tracking number....


Hmm but there were a couple in stock when I clicked buy. Stock means the parts for that specific cable is ready to be build?


----------



## szore

OCC7N said:


> Hmm but there were a couple in stock when I clicked buy. Stock means the parts for that specific cable is ready to be build?


Yeh that's what I said but apparently that "in stock' number is not real.


----------



## CaptainFantastic

szore said:


> Yeh that's what I said but apparently that "in stock' number is not real.



I think the "in stock" thing means the parts are available for the manufacture of your particular build.


----------



## OCC7N (Dec 15, 2021)

szore said:


> Yeh that's what I said but apparently that "in stock' number is not real.


I think they are worth waiting for after reading all these good comments.



CaptainFantastic said:


> I think the "in stock" thing means the parts are available for the manufacture of your particular build.


Ok. thank you for the info. I really wanna know how heavy the Noire are becaue I just ordered the claire because I didnt want to take the risk. Noire looks so beautiful.


----------



## CaptainFantastic

OCC7N said:


> I think they are worth waiting for after reading all these good comments.
> 
> 
> Ok. thank you for the info. I really wanna know how heavy the Noire are becaue I just ordered the claire because I didnt want to take the risk. Noire looks so beautiful.



Enough of a difference in weight. For 1.5m, Claire is 36g, Noir is 75g. This without any jack.


----------



## coinlocker

I e-mailed Matt who said he actually dispatched my cable  before last weekend however still no tracking details as yet.. I ordered on the 29th


----------



## UntilThen (Dec 16, 2021)

I have both Claire and Noir. Claire is very light and Noir is light.

If you want the best go for Noir. Sound very good on my HD800 and He10000se.

Claire is on my LCD4 but I will change it to Noire eventually.


----------



## OCC7N

UntilThen said:


> I have both Claire and Noir. Claire is very light and Noir is light.
> 
> If you want the best go for Noir. Sound very good on my HD800 and He10000se.
> 
> Claire is on my LCD4 but I will change it to Noire eventually.


Thanks for the info. Soundwise its different?

The spec is the same, just the sleeving and the splitter, thats different?


----------



## OCC7N

CaptainFantastic said:


> Enough of a difference in weight. For 1.5m, Claire is 36g, Noir is 75g. This without any jack.


Well that is some perspective for me, thank you so much for that info. So the splitter must weigh some?


----------



## Chris Kaoss

OCC7N said:


> Thanks for the info. Soundwise its different?
> 
> The spec is the same, just the sleeving and the splitter, thats different?


No, there's no difference, if not comparing with Hybrid.


----------



## OCC7N (Dec 16, 2021)

Chris Kaoss said:


> No, there's no difference, if not comparing with Hybrid.


Claire HPC is not hybrid? I didnt buy mk2

EDIT: I bought the hybrid


----------



## OCC7N

So there is difference between the hybrids of claire and noire?


----------



## OCC7N

I have a feeling I will buy Noire too


----------



## Djankie

I've received my modded t1 beyerdynamic 1st generation. It might be placebo but I feel that that the sound is more refined and bass is cleaner with the Noirs Hybrid. When I receive the ZMF, I will compare them with the ZMF stock/OFC cables.


----------



## szore

coinlocker said:


> I e-mailed Matt who said he actually dispatched my cable  before last weekend however still no tracking details as yet.. I ordered on the 29th


I ordered on the 29th too! Still no tracking number....


----------



## OCC7N

Guys I read the shipping info it does take some days. I dont mind waiting, even though I said I want it before christmass


----------



## UntilThen

OCC7N said:


> Thanks for the info. Soundwise its different?



I cannot confirm as the Claire Hybrid (LCD4) and Noir Hybrid (He6se, He1000se and HD800) are on different headphones. Just on day to day usage, I prefer the Noir Hybrid than the Claire Hybrid because it feels more flexible and feels good to the touch. That said I actually like the Claire Hybrid too. Initially I would have prefer a thicker Claire because it might look better? However now I actually like the way it is now.

I chose Forza cables for the price. It's about half the price of the next known competitor and IMO looks just as swell. I'm just wondering if Mat managed to source different colour sleeves, some might go nuts.


----------



## UntilThen

Everything contributes to the eventual tone that you hear. Yggdrasil is not with me so I'm using my spare NAD M51 with my tube amp Odyssey and the cheap but outrageously great sounding He6se V2. I cannot do a direct comparison with He1000se because it's at the shop being outfitted with a new leather headstrap and earpads. However going from memory of the He1000se I have a feeling I will prefer He6se more. Someone send me a Susvara please.  

As you can see the Forza cable fits right in.


----------



## UntilThen

The holiday season has started so I will just light it up.


----------



## OCC7N (Dec 16, 2021)

That Noire is just soo stealth!!!!

When it comes to cable I actually prefere them not so flexible, so that they stay in a certain way. Too flexible is more "noisy" for me


----------



## Chris Kaoss

OCC7N said:


> So there is difference between the hybrids of claire and noire?


In general, it's just the sleeve, as Mateuz has said a couple posts before.


----------



## UntilThen

Not what's stated on the Forza website.

Claire Hybrid HPC combines Forza AudioWorks’ hybrid cable signature sound with eye-catching design in a small package - hand braided and finished with lightweight, carbon fiber splitter with Claire Hybrid logo. Soundwise, we like to say that Claire is like Noir baby sister, sharing its dynamic presentation and pace, * not as refined as the older brother*, but for sure “she” will make your feet go up and down to the rhythm of your favorite songs.


----------



## Chris Kaoss (Dec 17, 2021)

Whatever "not as refined" stands for.

Is it the flowing character, touch of the sleeve and the more luxury feel, or is there something with the sound presentation?

I own both ( use with SEM-5, Era-1 and D9200 ) and there's no difference in sound, for me. 

Even Mateuz stated they're equal for their defined purpose.
Could be my misunderstanding also.


----------



## UntilThen

If that's the case then should remove *not as refined as the older brother *from the description as it's clearly referring to sound and not aesthetics.


----------



## Chris Kaoss

Mmh.
Maybe.
Or Mateuz proof me wrong. ^^

But as we know, even the craftsmanship of a well made cable counts in/ on the whole experience we've with our beloved headphones.
Like horrible cables cuts off little pieces of our pleasure.


----------



## UntilThen

No matter. I'm not one to debate on Noir Hybrid or Claire Hybrid. They both sound great to me on the respective headphones and of course my chain.


----------



## UntilThen

I'm however comparing the Noir Hybrid with this generic silver cable that came with the He6se. Verdict after Christmas.


----------



## IZONE

Since Mat is busy building cables (hopefully mine) let me share with you his answer when I asked him this exact same questions a few months back:

"here are few difference, the sleeving, geometry of the cable inside the sleeving and soldering. There three aspects affect the greatly affect sound quality, especially technical aspects like soundstage, imaging and PRaT"

For what it's worth I'm willing to sacrifice a bit of sound quality for the much lighter weight of the Claire... such a nice cable for my needs with good sonics for the price. I keep ordering Claire cables from Mat so I may be biased...


----------



## OCC7N

That sounds good. Thank you for the information.

Do you know if the order gets updated under account, on the website?


----------



## coinlocker

Djankie said:


> I've received my modded t1 beyerdynamic 1st generation. It might be placebo but I feel that that the sound is more refined and bass is cleaner with the Noirs Hybrid. When I receive the ZMF, I will compare them with the ZMF stock/OFC cables.





OCC7N said:


> That sounds good. Thank you for the information.
> 
> Do you know if the order gets updated under account, on the


----------



## coinlocker

Not that I can see, it says follow step by step however that information hasn't updated since I originally ordered. since lockdown I think I have registered with every logistics app in the playstore and there is nothing lol


----------



## OCC7N

coinlocker said:


> Not that I can see, it says follow step by step however that information hasn't updated since I originally ordered. since lockdown I think I have registered with every logistics app in the playstore and there is nothing lol


Hahaha ok. So if you order has been dispatched you should contact UPS and ask if they have challanges


----------



## coinlocker

coinlocker said:


> Not that I can see, it says follow step by step however that information hasn't updated since I originally ordered. since lockdown I think I have registered with every logistics app in the playstore and there is nothing lol


----------



## coinlocker

OCC7N said:


> Hahaha ok. So if you order has been dispatched you should contact UPS and ask if they have challanges


just this second received a notification to say it will be delivered on Monday.


----------



## coinlocker

coinlocker said:


> just this second received a notification to say it will be delivered on Monday.


That was via the DHL mobile app, I expect I'll receive an email later also, shame I go back to work on Monday and have been off all this week 🤷‍♂️


----------



## szore (Dec 17, 2021)

So Mat built my cable Monday, and I just got a tracking number, delivery next Wednesday!


----------



## OCC7N

coinlocker said:


> That was via the DHL mobile app, I expect I'll receive an email later also, shame I go back to work on Monday and have been off all this week 🤷‍♂️


There is something weird going on with your qoutations. Im getting confused


----------



## qua2k (Dec 17, 2021)

Here is the response i got from Mat when i asked the Claire Hybrid vs. Noir Hybrid question: "The Noir brings sophistication, better layering, better bass definition and depth of soundstage. These are the most important differences between these two."

at first i went with the Claire for my ZMF Eikon but i did not like the cables rigidness, FAW craftsmanship etc were all there, excellent in every way. given the 20% black friday sale that was, i ordered a Noir Hybrid to replace the Claire. yes, it is quite a bit heavier and obviously thicker but it is more pliable/flexible than the Claire, which i appreciate. i will be going with Noir Hybrids for all of my cable needs in the future.

regarding timeliness, Mat is extremely quick considering how busy and how many orders he gets in. typically, cable will be ready to ship within 2 weeks of ordering. DHL shipping expensive but extremely fast, once tracking is known, delivery typically less than a week. (i am US based so this is my experience)

hope this helps.


----------



## IZONE

OCC7N said:


> That sounds good. Thank you for the information.
> 
> Do you know if the order gets updated under account, on the website?


It does! I log in quite often to check on my status when Mat is too busy building cables


----------



## UntilThen

qua2k said:


> Here is the response i got from Mat when i asked the Claire Hybrid vs. Noir Hybrid question: "*The Noir brings sophistication, better layering, better bass definition and depth of soundstage. *These are the most important differences between these two."



Mat describe it perfectly. In comparing the Noir Hybrid with the generic silver cable, that's what I hear. This is with He6se V2.


----------



## Nostoi

Anyone heard from @Matez recently? Trying to get info on an order, but with no luck. Really hoping to get it before Christmas break...


----------



## HarlanDraka

Nostoi said:


> Anyone heard from @Matez recently? Trying to get info on an order, but with no luck. Really hoping to get it before Christmas break...


 I ordered a noir on 8th but it’s still in payment accepted. I think he is just very busy with all the orders from Black Friday


----------



## Nostoi

HarlanDraka said:


> I ordered a noir on 8th but it’s still in payment accepted. I think he is just very busy with all the orders from Black Friday


Could will be the case. He did mention he'd post mine via UPS last Wednesday/Thursday. Hopefully he has and just forgot to forward the tracking. There is usually a wait with Forza, which is fine, just hoping this particular order is on its way.


----------



## HarlanDraka

Nostoi said:


> Could will be the case. He did mention he'd post mine via UPS last Wednesday/Thursday. Hopefully he
> 
> 
> Nostoi said:
> ...



I ordered quite a few times from @Matez. It may take a few days for the order to be dispatched but the wait it’s worth


----------



## Nostoi

HarlanDraka said:


> I ordered quite a few times from @Matez. It may take a few days for the order to be dispatched but the wait it’s worth


Oh I know. I've been ordering from him for years. Happy to wait and perfectly used to it. Just hoping on this occasion the order arrives this week.


----------



## Nostoi

Contact re-established with Matt. We can all relax now.


----------



## Chris Kaoss

The same procedure as every year.  

Since I've joined this thread, same questions arises as usual by that time of the year. ^^

It never gets boring, thou.


----------



## Nostoi

Chris Kaoss said:


> The same procedure as every year.
> 
> Since I've joined this thread, same questions arises as usual by that time of the year. ^^
> 
> It never gets boring, thou.


Why break a much loved tradition?! 🎅


----------



## OCC7N

"Since all cables are custom made they are shipped within 14 working days after recieving payment (usually 5-7 working days). There are two shipping methods:"


----------



## szore

Nostoi said:


> Anyone heard from @Matez recently? Trying to get info on an order, but with no luck. Really hoping to get it before Christmas break...


I just got my tracking number today, delivery wednesday.


----------



## coinlocker

hmmmmm So noir hpc mk2 - single ended, arrived and immediate impression buttery smooth, a subtly engaging  warmth, musical..... A seductive signature!! listening to Mohabbat by Arooj Aftab, tidal master... a light touch 🎶
I feel I could probably absail from a prison window if it were longer as well lol possible viral add campaign in that 🤣🤣🤣 wifey ain't talking to me though so double win!!!!!! 

thanks Matt


----------



## joshnor713

I'm kinda wishing I went with the Noir HPC MK2 for my Utopia as opposed to the Noir HPC Hybrid. I think the Hybrid has more clarity (especially in the mids) compared to Focal's stock cable, but with a reduction in the weight of the bass, which in the case of the Utopia which is already edging being bass light, is not favorable. Just a piece of advice for anyone with a Utopia looking at FAW cables. Copper is generally the way to go for the Utopia.

I'm typically a solid-state user (Hugo 2), but supposed to be getting a tube amp soon. Maybe the Hybrid cable will be favorable with that setup. But out of the Hugo 2 by itself, it's no doubt that copper-only is best.


----------



## deafenears

The guy deserves a break this time of year, especially given how the year has been with COVID-19.


----------



## linknet

joshnor713 said:


> I'm kinda wishing I went with the Noir HPC MK2 for my Utopia as opposed to the Noir HPC Hybrid. I think the Hybrid has more clarity (especially in the mids) compared to Focal's stock cable, but with a reduction in the weight of the bass, which in the case of the Utopia which is already edging being bass light, is not favorable. Just a piece of advice for anyone with a Utopia looking at FAW cables. Copper is generally the way to go for the Utopia.
> 
> I'm typically a solid-state user (Hugo 2), but supposed to be getting a tube amp soon. Maybe the Hybrid cable will be favorable with that setup. But out of the Hugo 2 by itself, it's no doubt that copper-only is best.


Reading you i've decided to go the same way with my Sundara (also - my guess - kind of bass light like the Utopia) and order a Noir HPC Mk2. This said I love the sound with my Noir HPC Hybrid and have no regret buying it but i'm happy to add another sound signature. It's my Christmas gift😁


----------



## IZONE (Dec 21, 2021)

joshnor713 said:


> I'm kinda wishing I went with the Noir HPC MK2 for my Utopia as opposed to the Noir HPC Hybrid. I think the Hybrid has more clarity (especially in the mids) compared to Focal's stock cable, but with a reduction in the weight of the bass, which in the case of the Utopia which is already edging being bass light, is not favorable. Just a piece of advice for anyone with a Utopia looking at FAW cables. Copper is generally the way to go for the Utopia.
> 
> I'm typically a solid-state user (Hugo 2), but supposed to be getting a tube amp soon. Maybe the Hybrid cable will be favorable with that setup. But out of the Hugo 2 by itself, it's no doubt that copper-only is best.


Just to give people a different data point. I have the Hybrid Claire for my Utopia and I don't consider the Utopia bass light at all. I find the tonality pretty dead close to neutral for my own ears of course and it sounds beautiful with the Hybrid Claire. Utopia's bass is punchy and the right amount for me personally... it just lacks the last bit of sub-bass extension that you can get from Audeze/Hifiman. I went with the all copper Claire for the HD800S and HD820 though... which was a great choice IMHO

Anyway, hard to go wrong either way as these cables sound really great for the money. No doubt better sonics can be achieved for higher premiums but I like the pricing/value to performance of FAW and Matt has been great to deal with - I say this while waiting patiently for over a month for cables that I ordered in November because Matt was out of certain plugs. Just be patient with him as he will eventually reply. It may take 3 days or even 5 days but he will get back to you... no need to call him out on a public forum IMHO - He is by far the fastest custom cable maker I've experienced... I've waited 8 months after spending close to a thousand dollars with replies once a month or so from a different famous cable maker


----------



## ThanatosVI

IZONE said:


> He is by far the fastest custom cable maker I've experienced


I certainly have to agree here.


----------



## coinlocker

linknet said:


> Reading you i've decided to go the same way with my Sundara (also - my guess - kind of bass light like the Utopia) and order a Noir HPC Mk2. This said I love the sound with my Noir HPC Hybrid and have no regret buying it but i'm happy to add another sound signature. It's my Christmas gift😁


That's where I'm using the noir. I'm a Mid-fi guy 4 kids so bang for buck is vital. The Sundara run through a&k kann alpha.
For me the Sundara just lacks that timbral 'sauce' and although this cable isn't doesn't change its need to be eq'd it does lend a more pleasing intimacy which for me is lost going balanced with this headphone. I'm very very  happy with this cable. The last proper cable I invested in was for my lcd2f 10 years ago when I think norne was still norse, well there or thereabouts lol, construction wise equal performance wise I'd say I'm getting way more out of this cable than I did the norne one however given the passing time I guess that's to be expected. I think after import taxes  the norne cable was still around 20 to 25% more expensive and around 4 to 6 weeks longer to get here, the record for a cable delivered is ALO which was 7 days from Oregon to Glasgow lol yeah that was for the original astell and kern player feeding the alo national and those lcd2f.... the days before the kids got expensive 🤣🤣


----------



## ThanatosVI

coinlocker said:


> That's where I'm using the noir. I'm a Mid-fi guy 4 kids so bang for buck is vital. The Sundara run through a&k kann alpha.
> For me the Sundara just lacks that timbral 'sauce' and although this cable isn't doesn't change its need to be eq'd it does lend a more pleasing intimacy which for me is lost going balanced with this headphone. I'm very very  happy with this cable. The last proper cable I invested in was for my lcd2f 10 years ago when I think norne was still norse, well there or thereabouts lol, construction wise equal performance wise I'd say I'm getting way more out of this cable than I did the norne one however given the passing time I guess that's to be expected. I think after import taxes  the norne cable was still around 20 to 25% more expensive and around 4 to 6 weeks longer to get here, the record for a cable delivered is ALO which was 7 days from Oregon to Glasgow lol yeah that was for the original astell and kern player feeding the alo national and those lcd2f.... the days before the kids got expensive 🤣🤣


If Bang for buck is vital I'd not invest in cables at all.
Don't get me wrong, I am certainly a cable believer and spend a lot on them, but Bang for buck wise they are the worst component to invest into.


----------



## coinlocker

ThanatosVI said:


> If Bang for buck is vital I'd not invest in cables at all.
> Don't get me wrong, I am certainly a cable believer and spend a lot on them, but Bang for buck wise they are the worst component to invest into.


the bang here for me is the connectors being 3.5mm, this cable will see many headphones in its lifetime which given the quality of its construction will be a considerable time, on the other hand it is being paid for by a non consolidated payment made as part of a wage increase. I completely agree with you however as the depreciation in value is rediculous.


----------



## szore

ThanatosVI said:


> If Bang for buck is vital I'd not invest in cables at all.
> Don't get me wrong, I am certainly a cable believer and spend a lot on them, but Bang for buck wise they are the worst component to invest into.


I disagree. I bought my Monile 50s and they benefit every IEM I own or ever will own. Best investment I ever made next to the DAP.


----------



## coinlocker

when I sold on my lcd2 the norne cable was bundled in, I had had 4 years enjoyment from them although add to that a fair bit of pain owing to their weight. That did irk slightly and although it hasn't taken 6 years to get over that however this purchase will be more future proofed for me as next on the list is a pair of focals however that won't be for another 3 years I would think. 
In a definite sense, balancing the material cost with the emotional value is the ongoing struggle lol as nothing can be there just to sit and look pretty ( well that's what the Mrs says to me) 🤣🤣🤣🤣 it's a journey without a  destination after all.


----------



## OCC7N (Dec 21, 2021)

coinlocker said:


> That's where I'm using the noir. I'm a Mid-fi guy 4 kids so bang for buck is vital. The Sundara run through a&k kann alpha.
> For me the Sundara just lacks that timbral 'sauce' and although this cable isn't doesn't change its need to be eq'd it does lend a more pleasing intimacy which for me is lost going balanced with this headphone. I'm very very  happy with this cable. The last proper cable I invested in was for my lcd2f 10 years ago when I think norne was still norse, well there or thereabouts lol, construction wise equal performance wise I'd say I'm getting way more out of this cable than I did the norne one however given the passing time I guess that's to be expected. I think after import taxes  the norne cable was still around 20 to 25% more expensive and around 4 to 6 weeks longer to get here, the record for a cable delivered is ALO which was 7 days from Oregon to Glasgow lol yeah that was for the original astell and kern player feeding the alo national and those lcd2f.... the days before the kids got expensive 🤣🤣


What do you mean....are the Forza Cables not balanced?????


----------



## coinlocker

OCC7N said:


> What do you mean....are the Forza Cables not balanced?????


I choose single ended 3.5mm trs you choose whichever termination you want, the cable itself is balanced as there is 2 wires going to each to each side, I just chose the termination to be single ended


----------



## OCC7N

do you mean this???


----------



## OCC7N

I chose this setup and if thats not fully balanced I give up on cable, and start making them myself from now on.


----------



## coinlocker

OCC7N said:


> I chose this setup and if thats not fully balanced I give up on cable, and start making them myself from now on.


Yeah that's balanced


----------



## OCC7N

but it doesn say anything about trrs on the headphone plugs. I really hope its fully balanced and not just the 4.4mm


----------



## Nostoi

OCC7N said:


> but it doesn say anything about trrs on the headphone plugs. I really hope its fully balanced and not just the 4.4mm


It's fully balanced. Relax.


----------



## coinlocker

OCC7N said:


> but it doesn say anything about trrs on the headphone plugs. I really hope its fully balanced and not just the 4.4mm


it does it says Sony  4.4TRRRS balanced... if your pouring yourself a drink now make mine a double 🍻


----------



## OCC7N

Sorry guys. im sitting at home with this Rona sickness.


----------



## szore

I read somewhere that the Focal headphones are hardwired not to be balanced even if a balanced cable is used??? Anyone else ever hear that?


----------



## coinlocker

OCC7N said:


> Sorry guys. im sitting at home with this Rona sickness.


hope it ain't to bad on you bud!! get well soon..🤞


----------



## coinlocker

szore said:


> I read somewhere that the Focal headphones are hardwired not to be balanced even if a balanced cable is used??? Anyone else ever hear that?


I sure from looking at the Clear that that one shipped with a balanced cable in the box


----------



## 471724 (Dec 21, 2021)

szore said:


> I read somewhere that the Focal headphones are hardwired not to be balanced even if a balanced cable is used??? Anyone else ever hear that?



I don't know for sure, but from general principles headphone connectors are inherently connected in a balanced way - one side of each of the L and R earcup connectors is attached to one end of its L or R transducer coil, and the other side of the connector is tied to the other end of the coil.  It's the amplifier plug that is either single ended or balanced. The single ended amp plug ties the - sides of both L and R channels together for a common ground.


----------



## Chris Kaoss

szore said:


> I read somewhere that the Focal headphones are hardwired not to be balanced even if a balanced cable is used??? Anyone else ever hear that?


No.

And this is impossible with 2 separated cups/ plugs, I'd say. ^^


----------



## Nostoi

Christmas came early. Just in, probably the most beautiful cable I have ever had the pleasure to own - the Claire Hybrid HPC in semi-transparent black finish, decked out from head to toe in Furutech plugs for the Meze Liric. The cable also feature's Forza's new anodized aluminium splitter, which is absolutely beautiful. Photos can't do justice to how fantastic this cable looks and to way it glimmers with an iridescent glow in the sunlight. Needless to say, it also sounds fantastic - a clear upgrade from the stock Liric cable, the Claire Hybrid adds definition and definition without modifying the sound signature too much. Paired with the Meze Liric and FiiO M17, this is endgame material. I can't thank @Matez enough for this cable. I am the proud owner of quite a few Forza cables, but this one is really top notch.


----------



## szore

My Noir HPC Mk2 is out for delivery!


----------



## szore

Well, Mr. Forza cable just landed, and I have to say, I am very impressed!  Clarity and resolution is fantastic, and the control is sublime, wow... Soundstage is opened up, highs are more resolving and the bass is just better....my LCD-2C just came alive!


----------



## OCC7N

Nostoi said:


> Christmas came early. Just in, probably the most beautiful cable I have ever had the pleasure to own - the Claire Hybrid HPC in semi-transparent black finish, decked out from head to toe in Furutech plugs for the Meze Liric. The cable also feature's Forza's new anodized aluminium splitter, which is absolutely beautiful. Photos can't do justice to how fantastic this cable looks and to way it glimmers with an iridescent glow in the sunlight. Needless to say, it also sounds fantastic - a clear upgrade from the stock Liric cable, the Claire Hybrid adds definition and definition without modifying the sound signature too much. Paired with the Meze Liric and FiiO M17, this is endgame material. I can't thank @Matez enough for this cable. I am the proud owner of quite a few Forza cables, but this one is really top notch.


Very nice. Im excited and waiting for my claire hybrid.

I couldnt see the splitter on the pictures. How is it?

Also that fururech plug is called Sony 4.4mm when choosing the cable right?


----------



## Nostoi

OCC7N said:


> Very nice. Im excited and waiting for my claire hybrid.
> 
> I couldnt see the splitter on the pictures. How is it?
> 
> Also that fururech plug is called Sony 4.4mm when choosing the cable right?


Close up of the splitter below.

You'll need to manually request the Furutech connector. It's more expensive but worth it. The Sony 4.4mm listed as the default option is a generic plug. It's perfectly fine but doesn't have the build quality of the Furutech.


----------



## OCC7N

I wish I had that option. A generic plug doesnt sound great to me. What a bummer. I thought the sony 4.4 plug was superb quality. I ordered top quality hybrid cables with generic quality plugs. 

I know how decent a generic plug is. i had couple of them chipping already. I reeeaaally dont hope the quality is that bad on Forzas.


----------



## Nostoi

I think the term "Sony 4.4mm plug" used by Forza is because Sony were one of the first to employ it on their DAPs. Probably it would be best to just list that option as "4.4mm plug" to avoid confusion.

In any case, I'm not sure which particular species of generic plug he uses but it's certainly not poor quality. I've had one myself, as I'm sure numerous other people on this thread have, and it did the job. Generic doesn't necessarily imply bad quality, it's just not branded/made by a specific manufacturer that you might know.


----------



## Nostoi

OCC7N said:


> I wish I had that option. A generic plug doesnt sound great to me. What a bummer. I thought the sony 4.4 plug was superb quality. I ordered top quality hybrid cables with generic quality plugs.
> 
> I know how decent a generic plug is. i had couple of them chipping already. I reeeaaally dont hope the quality is that bad on Forzas.


BTW, the cable above has three Furutech plugs on. I don't remember the exact cost but it was likely twice as much as the regular Claire Hybrid with standard plugs. The regular version will still do the same job!


----------



## OCC7N

Thanks. I wrote Matt and asked about this. If its possible to upgrade..... and the quality of the standard 4.4


----------



## deafenears

If it's gold plated, it will likely wear off sooner with multiple plugging/unplugging. Rhodium plated connectors as used by Furutech usually last longer.


----------



## UntilThen

Merry Forza Christmas.


----------



## coinlocker

deafenears said:


> If it's gold plated, it will likely wear off sooner with multiple plugging/unplugging. Rhodium plated connectors as used by Furutech usually last longer.


as a conductor rhodium isn't as good as copper which in turn isn't as good as silver  however its holds a shine which is why it's used in jewellery especially on rings where over time they can become dull and change colour. The 4.4mm  connection is the most robust choice plus easier to 'wire up'. I would ask one question and that would be have you ever had a 3.5mm jack wear out on you, I'd say it would be just about as rare as rhodium lol


----------



## coinlocker

UntilThen said:


> Merry Forza Christmas.


🤤😭🎶👂🍻🥰


----------



## deafenears

coinlocker said:


> as a conductor rhodium isn't as good as copper which in turn isn't as good as silver


Right but these are plated on the connectors, usually over a copper alloy such as brass or bronze (some pure copper). So super thin coating which I don't think would matter in terms of conducting. You can certainly test the resistance, there's a thread on here with posts on some cables and their resistance.


----------



## szore

Imaging is incredible on my 2C now...


----------



## HarlanDraka

Define Musical. Me:





Denon D9200 + FAW Noir HPC
Shanling M8

Thanks @Matez for the usual excellent service


----------



## coinlocker

HarlanDraka said:


> Define Musical. Me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm glad I'm not the jealous type 🤭🤭 sweeeeet!!!


----------



## 471724

I have the Noir Hybrid for my HD800S, and it's magnificent. How does the Claire Hybrid compare?


----------



## ainzz

HarlanDraka said:


> Define Musical. Me:
> 
> Denon D9200 + FAW Noir HPC
> Shanling M8
> ...


Just about to hit 'buy' on FAW Noir HPC for my D9200

Can you confirm it doesn't brighten the treble more than the short stock cable. I enjoy the 9200 treble but for me it's just on the limit and wouldn't want to tip over the edge. Cheers.


----------



## HarlanDraka

ainzz said:


> Just about to hit 'buy' on FAW Noir HPC for my D9200
> 
> Can you confirm it doesn't brighten the treble more than the short stock cable. I enjoy the 9200 treble but for me it's just on the limit and wouldn't want to tip over the edge. Cheers.



Out of the box with no burn in to my ears it does not brighten the treble. Makes it slightly smoother and rounded thought I never found the d9200 treble too bright to begin with so..


----------



## Chris Kaoss

ainzz said:


> Just about to hit 'buy' on FAW Noir HPC for my D9200
> 
> Can you confirm it doesn't brighten the treble more than the short stock cable. I enjoy the 9200 treble but for me it's just on the limit and wouldn't want to tip over the edge. Cheers.


Don't worry, even with my Noir Hybrid the D9200 sounds great. 

Imo, what brightens the sound the most is a volume level set too high.


----------



## squadgazzz

ainzz said:


> Just about to hit 'buy' on FAW Noir HPC for my D9200
> 
> Can you confirm it doesn't brighten the treble more than the short stock cable. I enjoy the 9200 treble but for me it's just on the limit and wouldn't want to tip over the edge. Cheers.


If it's not too late, bear in mind the cable is very heavy. I would change the beautiful, but heavy splitter with a different one.


----------



## OCC7N

Looks really pretty.

But where is the L and R indications?


----------



## squadgazzz

OCC7N said:


> Looks really pretty.
> 
> But where is the L and R indications?


Does it make any sense? Usually, they have a green mark on the right one.


----------



## OCC7N

Hmm. I saw the green mark, but would never guessed R.


----------



## squadgazzz

OCC7N said:


> Hmm. I saw the green mark, but would never guessed R.


You can verify that by switching off one of the channels on your source.


----------



## OCC7N

squadgazzz said:


> You can verify that by switching off one of the channels on your source.


I could also take a multimeter/continuity and test the LLRR on the 4.4mm plug right?


----------



## OCC7N (Dec 29, 2021)

I dont know If I like this(4.4mm) cable over the stock Arya cables. Single-End 6.3mm.

From 15min of listening it sounds very cold/treble. The stock Aryas was more “still” in the soundstage. These are stressful. Will they settle???

Sound profile so far: TREBLE. Soundstage is all over the place. Not still

Maybe its the 4.4mm port on ifi diablo?

EDIT: It must be the port. I have to test it some more. It has not really been used. So I guess this port need some good old burning


----------



## OCC7N

I need help!!

Should I peal off this wrap???

It pushes out the jack and doesnt make proper connection.

All other 4.4mm jacks works!!!


----------



## JaquesGelee

OCC7N said:


> I need help!!
> 
> Should I peal off this wrap???
> 
> ...


The connectors are well soldered, "glued" and shrinked Like a tank for a long usage.

I wouldn't peal it completly off, but only cut a bit of the shrink.

But i would wait for Matt at all!


----------



## OCC7N

Yeah thanks I talked with Matt. It has been sorted out


----------



## Roses54

Anyone here tested both Claire mk2 and Claire hybrid? Any significant difference between them?


----------



## ThanatosVI

@Matez  will the new release be ready for announcement soon?
Or are there some delays?


----------



## OCC7N (Jan 7, 2022)

ThanatosVI said:


> @Matez  will the new release be ready for announcement soon?
> Or are there some delays?


What new release??? Lighter Noire cables?

I just bought, claire hybrid😂

I dont know what to think of them yet. Sounds to me they only sound good with “dark” profiled music. From mid to high notes something is off(distorting), cant put my finger on it. Its like its a totally different soundstage. Its dark, not very uplifted and clean/clear.


----------



## hAbIrAbI

Has anybody had contact with Matt recently? I ordered a Noir Hybrid HPC cable on the 31st of December hoping that it might be in stock and shipped quickly.

In order to check how long it would take to ship I sent Matt a mail. While I don't expect an immediate response it would be nice if I could get a response without too much delay.


----------



## Radek572

I ordered 20.12. and still waiting...i send email on tuesday and nobody contact me back.Is Matt ok? I buy noir cable and usb cable for my Aryas.


----------



## ainzz

I had an email from Matt on Tue 4th so he is about.


----------



## OCC7N

Radek572 said:


> I ordered 20.12. and still waiting...i send email on tuesday and nobody contact me back.Is Matt ok? I buy noir cable and usb cable for my Aryas.


I ordered 15 dec. and got the cable 29 dec.


----------



## OCC7N

hAbIrAbI said:


> Has anybody had contact with Matt recently? I ordered a Noir Hybrid HPC cable on the 31st of December hoping that it might be in stock and shipped quickly.
> 
> In order to check how long it would take to ship I sent Matt a mail. While I don't expect an immediate response it would be nice if I could get a response without too much delay.


Check shipping information


----------



## hAbIrAbI

There is no shipping information. The order history says that payment has been accepted and that's it. 

Usually I'm not in a hurry so I don't really care how long it takes for a product to be made and shipped but in this case I kinda need it asap. That's the only reason why I'm even bothering to reach out.


----------



## OCC7N

SHIPPING​Since all cables are custom made they are shipped within 14 working days after recieving payment (usually 5-7 working days). There are two shipping methods:

- Polish Post International Priority - registered, insured and trackable package. Worldwide shipping usually takes 3-10 business days. It may take longer for remote destinations. The cost is flat rate 6Eu (worldwide) and 2Eu (Poland)

- EMS - Registered, insured and trackable. Usually takes up to 5 working days to get the package. The cost varies from 29Eu to 39Eu (based on destnation)

- UPS - Registered, insured and trackable. Usually takes up to 5 working days to get the package. The cost is 5Eu (Poland). Contact us for the shipping cost to other destinations.

All the shipping times are approximate and may vary based on country of destination. If the package will not arrive in 10 working days from the date of shipping - let us know. Note that delay may be a result of package being held at the customs office. We are open to offer any courier service - just email us.

TRACKING​Tracking numbers are sent by email after dispatch of the package. For orders sent by Polish Post the tracking information is available at https://sledzenie.poczta-polska.pl/ (sorry, no english language) and after it arrives to the country of destination at your national postal service website. The EMS and UPS tracking is available on, accordingly your national post website and www.ups.com website. Note that tracking info is sometimes missing or inacurate, even though the package is on time.

INSURANCE​Orders sent by Polish Post are insured up to 100Eu and by EMS and UPS up to full ammount of order. If there are any special request concerning the ammount of insurance or the value of the package write them in the comment box placing the order.


----------



## hAbIrAbI

Point taken. Should have read that section before ordering I guess.


----------



## OCC7N

hAbIrAbI said:


> Point taken. Should have read that section before ordering I guess.


You probably thought like me, that right after choosing the parts that was in stock, the whole cable was ready for dispatch, right after clicking buy, right?

I think its the parts thats in stock and ready to be prepared for build by Matt


----------



## hAbIrAbI

I think that's it. But as you change the parts to customize the cable for your need it also changes the available quantity. 

Should have kept in mind that the cables are probably assembled on demand and not actually ready stocked.


----------



## Radek572

Noir cable delivered.build fantastic,sound perfect-punchy bass,energic,dynamic sound,slighty warm tone,but that is plus for my aryas(slightly bright)
thx Matt,im very pleased!
setup-pc foobar(wasapi,sox resampler),forza usb,aune s6 pro dac,xlr supra cable,aune s7 pro amp,hifiman Arya+forza Noir cable


----------



## Radek572

imho-i have Ananda too,with claire cable.sound great...im happy with both cables


----------



## hammondfan

Radek572 said:


> I ordered 20.12. and still waiting...i send email on tuesday and nobody contact me back.Is Matt ok? I buy noir cable and usb cable for my Aryas.


I have the same problem ordered dec4 and not shipping and as always when buying it is marked 10 items in szocks which means ... Well they have to build it. On each order I made I had about 1 month until it was shipped. Plus the shipping inside Europe is so expensive. I send a message related to my order and noone responds. The cables are realy good looking but customer service is terrible. Customer info is zero. And I already bought 4 different cables and experimented that every single time but I am losing patience if at least they bothered to respond to my requests ? Finally I decided to post here for people toknow whatto expect when ordering from them: no news, unspecified delivery time, no info, high shipping costs, cheap packaging but great product ifyou can endure the rest ... When I ordered at Lazuli I had a great customer experience and my cable was at my home in a breeze was informed of the 2 weeks delay to make the specific cable, very expensive but fabulous sound with Hifiman HEKSE, although cable is stiff and less confortable than Forza.


----------



## hammondfan

OCC7N said:


> I need help!!
> 
> Should I peal off this wrap???
> 
> ...


Noooo dont peel !!! I asked Matt a year agi and he said no peeling !


----------



## OCC7N (Jan 19, 2022)

hammondfan said:


> Noooo dont peel !!! I asked Matt a year agi and he said no peeling


Im not using the cable anymore, so it doesnt matter.


----------



## hammondfan

OCC7N said:


> Im not using the cable anymore, so it doesnt matter. I just had a bad experience with it. I decided to give up on talking with Matt


What was the issue ? Apart from the customer service and extra long delivery time I never had a problem with the cables themselves wich I like very much for their look, usability and good craftmanship.


----------



## OCC7N (Jan 19, 2022)

Nothing important it was just not my taste. The sound of my other cable(stock) with pure copper has more filling sound.


----------



## Nostoi

OCC7N said:


> DELETED


Also curious why it didn't work out?


----------



## OCC7N

Nostoi said:


> Also curious why it didn't work out?


I updated the deleted message


----------



## OctavianH

My new Noir Hybrid for Final D8000 is a dramatic improvement. Everything is more fluid, bigger and wider. Thanks @Matez 





PS. If you like the picture, feel free to use it.


----------



## linknet

Received my Noir HPC Mk2 for my Sundara a few weeks after i got a Noir Hybrid HPC. 
I will say (IMO) that the Noir HPC plays on the "weeknesses" of the Sundara (make it a bit less bright - warmer - and basses thicker). 
By contrast the Noir Hybrid plays on the "strenghs" of the Sundara (reveal details up there without making things brighter and make the bass tighter).
The Noir HPC is less fatiguing but i miss the add air and upper details of the Noir Hybrid. If basses are more important for you the Noir HPC wins, but i prefer the Noir Hybrid.


----------



## UntilThen

That is true because the Noir HPC Mk2 is copper while the Noir Hybrid HPC is silver/copper.


----------



## Rick1982

Does anyone know what the waiting times are for a Noir Hybrid HPC currently (or on average), I tried to write to Forza Audioworks both from the form on the site and via the Facebook page but I have not received a reply.

Has anyone tried the Noir Hybrid HPC with the Hifiman Ananda?


----------



## Ben4

Rick1982 said:


> Does anyone know what the waiting times are for a Noir Hybrid HPC currently (or on average), I tried to write to Forza Audioworks both from the form on the site and via the Facebook page but I have not received a reply.
> 
> Has anyone tried the Noir Hybrid HPC with the Hifiman Ananda?


…also still awaiting a reply to a website inquiry regarding a non-standard length and connector…


----------



## revolutionz

Ben4 said:


> …also still awaiting a reply to a website inquiry regarding a non-standard length and connector…



Same here...this isn't typical of my past experiences with Forza....I wonder what's going on


----------



## Nostoi

revolutionz said:


> Same here...this isn't typical of my past experiences with Forza....I wonder what's going on


There was a delay my end, too, but y'all hang in there - I'm assured things will return to normal service soon.


----------



## deanorthk

Forza is good, I have ordered a special cable for the Fostex TH900 (Noir HPC with TH900 connectors), and Matt is communicating via email to explain why it's taking so long. With the situation raging around the globe with shipping, shortage etc etc, it's frustrating but no surprise that I have to wait. 
Needed to say I'm really looking forward to experience what this cable will do to the TH900


----------



## Slade01

UntilThen said:


> I'm however comparing the Noir Hybrid with this generic silver cable that came with the He6se. Verdict after Christmas.


Were you able to compare the Noir Hybrid with the Generic Silver cable?  Sorry, just wondering, as i'm also trying to decide the whole hybrid vs silver decision in getting cables.  Thanks!


----------



## UntilThen

Slade01 said:


> Were you able to compare the Noir Hybrid with the Generic Silver cable?  Sorry, just wondering, as i'm also trying to decide the whole hybrid vs silver decision in getting cables.  Thanks!



The silver cable is brighter and tighter in tone while the Noir Hybrid has better texture and still reveal details exceedingly well. I stop using the the silver cable because it is very stiff and coils awkwardly.

I also got 2 Noir HPC Mk2 which is a copper cable and to my surprise, they sounded great. Not the overly warm sound but just smooth and clear. So I've been using that with LCD4 and He1000se with very pleasing results.


----------



## UntilThen

It's Forza day.  Left and middle are Noir HPC Mk2 and right is Noir Hybrid HPC. HD800 with Noir Hybrid HPC not in the picture and there is a spare Claire Hybrid HPC for Audeze.


----------



## Chris Kaoss (Jan 24, 2022)

Did you make it to the Wall of Fame at Forza?  

And if so, is there a special discount for you now? ^^

Like my Noir Hybrid too. 
It fits my Era-1, D9200 and SEM5, so one to rule them all.


----------



## UntilThen

Chris Kaoss said:


> Did you make it to the Wall of Fame at Forza?



Forza means force or power. Also means come on, you can do it.   

Got to get a lifetime membership from Matt.


----------



## jonathan c

UntilThen said:


> It's Forza day.  Left and middle are Noir HPC Mk2 and right is Noir Hybrid HPC. HD800 with Noir Hybrid HPC not in the picture and there is a spare Claire Hybrid HPC for Audeze.


That’s fiveza….


----------



## akelew

How does the Noir HPC Mk2 compare to stock base level Audeze LCD cable in terms of sound?


----------



## Nostoi

Just completed the final piece of my Noir Hybrid & Furutech set with a Noir Hybrid interconnect terminating in Furutech 4.4mm each way. Below you can see the complete set, including:

1. A Noir Hybrid with Furutech FT-610mF mini-xlr on the headphone side and CF-7445 (R) on the plug side. 
2. A Noir Hybrid female 4.4mm to Furutech CT-763 (R) 6.35mm male adaptor. 
3. A Noir Hybrid Furutech CT-763 (R) to Furutech CT-763 (R) interconnect.

The result: endgame. 

I've been switching between using this set-up on my ZMF VC and my Kennerton Rognir. I have a parallel set of headphone cables with matching interconnect and adaptor in Plussound's X8 series. I ended up settling on using the Noir Hybrid for the VC, as I feel the VC benefits from the Hybrid's silver whereas the Rognir is basically way less fussy in terms of what it's paired with.


----------



## qua2k

Nostoi said:


> Just completed the final piece of my Noir Hybrid & Furutech set with a Noir Hybrid interconnect terminating in Furutech 4.4mm each way. Below you can see the complete set, including:
> 
> 1. A Noir Hybrid with Furutech FT-610mF mini-xlr on the headphone side and CF-7445 (R) on the plug side.
> 2. A Noir Hybrid female 4.4mm to Furutech CT-763 (R) 6.35mm male adaptor.
> ...


I have been thinking about adding the same 4.4->4.4 IC to my setup. I also have a PlusSound X8 IC currently, haha. Similar tastes. Looks great!


----------



## Ben4

Ben4 said:


> …also still awaiting a reply to a website inquiry regarding a non-standard length and connector…


Just wanted to update this: I did hear back on Monday, so all good.


----------



## Nostoi

qua2k said:


> I have been thinking about adding the same 4.4->4.4 IC to my setup. I also have a PlusSound X8 IC currently, haha. Similar tastes. Looks great!


The Noir Hybrid IC is really nice, I must say. Just the right amount of body and airiness. Plussound also great, as you know! Can't go wrong with either one.


----------



## Indigofreak (Feb 16, 2022)

https://imgur.com/a/v5innMZ


----------



## deanorthk

I just got the Noir Hybrid HPC, custom made for TH900MK2. The build quality is impressive, and so are, right off the box, the result.
I have chosen the cable with the 4.4 plug, as it is on my iDSD pro dac. The immediate feeling that I have, is that the cable is making my TH900 really less "shining", and by that I mean tiring in the high. I'll go on and test more songs to not make any hasty conclusions


----------



## qua2k (Jan 28, 2022)

Indigofreak said:


> hope Matt reads this and gives me future discounts


I think the only discount you will get from FAW is Black Friday % off  and even then, it isnt on all products anymore. but if I am honest, msrp pricing is very good for what you get without a doubt.


----------



## Matez

Folks, we weren't around for several weeks but now we're back as Head-fi.org's sponsor 



qua2k said:


> I think the only discount you will get from FAW is Black Friday % off  and even then, it isnt on all products anymore. but if I am honest, msrp pricing is very good for what you get without a doubt.



Thanks and yes, Black Friday is the only time in a year when we discount, which is mandatory to keep our prices as low as possible.



Indigofreak said:


> https://imgur.com/a/v5innMZ
> 
> 
> Noir Hybrid Review:
> ...



Thanks a lot!



UntilThen said:


> That is true because the Noir HPC Mk2 is copper while the Noir Hybrid HPC is silver/copper.



Yes, that's the difference between them.



Nostoi said:


> Just completed the final piece of my Noir Hybrid & Furutech set with a Noir Hybrid interconnect terminating in Furutech 4.4mm each way. Below you can see the complete set, including:
> 
> 1. A Noir Hybrid with Furutech FT-610mF mini-xlr on the headphone side and CF-7445 (R) on the plug side.
> 2. A Noir Hybrid female 4.4mm to Furutech CT-763 (R) 6.35mm male adaptor.
> ...



Yes, that setup of yours looks like a transportable endgame to me too 



UntilThen said:


> It's Forza day.  Left and middle are Noir HPC Mk2 and right is Noir Hybrid HPC. HD800 with Noir Hybrid HPC not in the picture and there is a spare Claire Hybrid HPC for Audeze.



A sight to behold and we trust there are some amps and DACs nearby 

Can we borrow that shot to post on our FB please?


----------



## UntilThen

Matez said:


> A sight to behold and we trust there are some amps and DACs nearby
> 
> Can we borrow that shot to post on our FB please?



Nah the headphones play by themselves lol. No amps and dacs.   

You sure can use it for FB.


----------



## LTd head

ThanatosVI said:


> @Matez  will the new release be ready for announcement soon?
> Or are there some delays?


I hope ThanatosVI do not mind for re-posting 
If we are still in business again... Matt, we are still intrested?


----------



## deanorthk

Mine are here too, and they fit the TH900mk2 like the sun wedding the moon  
It is a bit too early to comment on impact vs the stock cable, especially since the 4.4mm connection offers quite a different sound on my iDSD dac vs the origine fostex cable. But the result is postive, that I am sure, things have not been less good on the 10 songs that I keep on rotating when I test music..


----------



## hammondfan

I have a question for you all ? From your experience what will best preserve the chain of listening ? A simple adapter or a tail ? Why would we need a tail that may be expensive ?


----------



## shafat777

Focal Clear MG + Forza Noir Hybrid HPC. A match made in heaven


----------



## LTd head

Furutech rhodium plated α 4-pin XLR vs Neutrik 4-pin gold XLR ?
Are there any differences in sound sig or just brand and HQ connector?


----------



## Slade01 (Jan 29, 2022)

LTd head said:


> Furutech rhodium plated α 4-pin XLR vs Neutrik 4-pin gold XLR ?
> Are there any differences in sound sig or just brand and HQ connector?


That is one of the great audiophile mysteries being argued to this day.

Edit:  There doesn't seem to be consensus based on what camp you fall under.  If you are into the camp of subjective impression that cables do make a difference in SQ, then many people claim that Rhodium increases clarity, maybe soundstage, and overall seems better.   What isn't certain is does the Rhodium really attribute to that, or if it's plating the connectors made of tellurium copper, and it's really the copper pins that affect the SQ more, versus the neutrik pins - i forgot because some are just gold-plated brass.   All in all, Furutech Rhodium plated copper pins, seem to garner better/different SQ versus gold plated brass pins (assuming that is the neutrik connector).   But its subjective.   And even to the fact that if there is an actual difference, it's also system dependent, and some people can hear it, and others, the difference is slight, if at all between the connectors.   

I think needless to say, no matter what connector you choose, the Forza cable is going to sound great.   Ultimately, I've heard from peers who have a noir hybrid HPC, one with the premium connectors (furutech), the other with the neutrik/viablue, and both are satisfied reporting very significant improvements over their stock OFC, or regular SPC cable.


----------



## Ninja Theory (Jan 30, 2022)

Hi I recently purchased the Meze PCUHD copper cable for my Empy. It looks and sounds fantastic - the upgrade in overall music fidelity is quite remarkable. This experience has me looking at an upgraded cable for my Susvara. I don't want silver as I prefer the warmth and musicality that high quality copper delivers.

My chain is plenty resolving as it is, striking a healthy balance between resolution and musicality (Audio GD R7HE DAC and Kinki EX-M1+ amp using the HiFiMan HE XLR adapter), so I believe the headphone cable is now the weak link - as the upgrade of my Empy cable has clearly proven.

Would the FAW Noir HPC MK2 be a good purchase with potential to show significant gains over the stock Susvara cable? -- as was my experience with the upgraded Empy cable. Edit: Also how is the weight and flexibility of this Noir HPC MK2? I really enjoy the light weight and flexibility of the Meze upgraded cable.


----------



## kumar402

Ninja Theory said:


> Hi I recently purchased the Meze PCUHD copper cable for my Empy. It looks and sounds fantastic - the upgrade in overall music fidelity is quite remarkable. This experience has me looking at an upgraded cable for my Susvara. I don't want silver as I prefer the warmth and musicality that high quality copper delivers.
> 
> My chain is plenty resolving as it is, striking a healthy balance between resolution and musicality (Audio GD R7HE DAC and Kinki EX-M1+ amp using the HiFiMan HE XLR adapter), so I believe the headphone cable is now the weak link - as the upgrade of my Empy cable has clearly proven.
> 
> Would the FAW Noir HPC MK2 be a good purchase with potential to show significant gains over the stock Susvara cable? -- as was my experience with the upgraded Empy cable. Edit: Also how is the weight and flexibility of this Noir HPC MK2? I really enjoy the light weight and flexibility of the Meze upgraded cable.


The cable in itself is very light. The weight that comes is mostly from that splitter


----------



## Ninja Theory

Is it possible to order the Noir HPC MK2 in a different colour sleeving, specifically red (this would be my first choice) or something similar to that copper look that the Meze is finished with?


----------



## Chris Kaoss

Sadly no.
But you can take the Clair Hybrid instead. 

Well, the braiding on the Clair isn't as convenient as the Noir one, but it's quite good.


----------



## Matez

LTd head said:


> If we are still in business again... Matt, we are still intrested?



The GOOD stuff is coming and it's nearly here. Really. I honestly can't wait when I can finally reveal what we did. It's been two years in the works so I'm really looking forward to landing some teasers.



shafat777 said:


> Focal Clear MG + Forza Noir Hybrid HPC. A match made in heaven



Glorious! Can I borrow for my FB please?



Ninja Theory said:


> Would the FAW Noir HPC MK2 be a good purchase with potential to show significant gains over the stock Susvara cable?



It would, I have Susvara nearby and I don't see myself going back to its stock cable. So much potential in these cans.



Ninja Theory said:


> Is it possible to order the Noir HPC MK2 in a different colour sleeving, specifically red (this would be my first choice) or something similar to that copper look that the Meze is finished with?



Sadly no, black is the only option available


----------



## shafat777

@Matez 

Of course man. Id be honored if you post my pics on fb.


----------



## ThanatosVI

Matez said:


> The GOOD stuff is coming and it's nearly here. Really. I honestly can't wait when I can finally reveal what we did. It's been two years in the works so I'm really looking forward to landing some teasers.


We are looking forward to it!


----------



## Roybenz

How long time does it take before a cable is shipped? I ordered and can't wait to try the copper on my hd800s


----------



## Matez

Roybenz said:


> How long time does it take before a cable is shipped? I ordered and can't wait to try the copper on my hd800s



Although the shipping time depends on amount of wok in the pipeline, usually it takes up to three working days or so.



ThanatosVI said:


> We are looking forward to it!



I'm glad to hear it and can't wait to finally reveal my latest development!



shafat777 said:


> Of course man. Id be honored if you post my pics on fb.



Thank you!


----------



## akelew

Received my Noir HPC MK2 today, thanks so much Matt! It looks and feels great! Shipping to Australia was super fast. In terms of looks/build quality, it's everything i was hoping for. I really like the substantial nature of the cable and how hefty it looks, yet it doesn't weigh too much at the same time. I'm a very visual person and i feel the look/heft of the cable will add to the whole listening experience.
Unfortunately i don't have anything to connect it to on either end quite yet.. I am still waiting for the rest of my first setup to arrive (LCD3 + Soloist 3X + Bifrost 2). Very curious and excited to see how it all jives together, given I'm upgrading from Fidelio X2 with onboard sound.


----------



## trilos1 (Feb 6, 2022)

Hello,
I am new here.

At present I use a DENON AH-D7200 and an Audio Technica ATH-R70x with a McIntosh MHA-200 amp.
For both headphones I exchanged the stock cables with ForzaAudioWorks cables, shorter ones.

For the DENON it is the 1.25 m Hybrid Series HPC which works very well  -  to my ears it sounds a bit brighter, offers a bit more "sparkle".
For the ATH-R70x I chose the 1.5 m Claire HPC Mk2. This one I could not listen to yet, as it initially did not work correctly (sound only on one side).
I sent it back to get it fixed, and I will write on its sound quality with the ATH as soon as I get it back....

The source I am feeding into the McIntosh amp is an older Esoteric CD/SACD-player, the X-05 (slightly modded with OPA627 opamps in the analog output stage instead of the stock 5534).
A Mutec MC3+USB is sending a clean clock signal to the X-05.
Greetings from Germany,
Alexander


----------



## Matez

akelew said:


> Received my Noir HPC MK2 today, thanks so much Matt! It looks and feels great! Shipping to Australia was super fast. In terms of looks/build quality, it's everything i was hoping for. I really like the substantial nature of the cable and how hefty it looks, yet it doesn't weigh too much at the same time. I'm a very visual person and i feel the look/heft of the cable will add to the whole listening experience.
> Unfortunately i don't have anything to connect it to on either end quite yet.. I am still waiting for the rest of my first setup to arrive (LCD3 + Soloist 3X + Bifrost 2). Very curious and excited to see how it all jives together, given I'm upgrading from Fidelio X2 with onboard sound.



Hi there and thanks for your feedback even though your setup isn't yet ready. Please feel free to update us about the experience once you have everything!



trilos1 said:


> Hello,
> I am new here.
> 
> At present I use a DENON AH-D7200 and an Audio Technica ATH-R70x with a McIntosh MHA-200 amp.
> ...



Those Danons are lovely cans for what they are and they're quite popular here on HF. Older Esoteric devices are known for their sound quality and most aged really well. I don't know that Mac amp, bu if it sounds at least half as good as it looks like, you have a winner there


----------



## DeweyCH

Ordered a Noir Hybrid for my Susvaras, looking forward to hearing them. I wondered if anyone had a comparison of the Noir Hybrid (or the Claire Hybrid) vs. the ZMF Verite Silver?

Also, what's the difference between the Meze 99 terminations and the Hifiman terminations? The Hifiman is $20 more, but aren't they both mono 3.5mm jacks?


----------



## Roybenz

What cable would me most pleasing with the hd800s? I ordered 31 january. Still not shipped


----------



## Nostoi

Roybenz said:


> What cable would me most pleasing with the hd800s? I ordered 31 january. Still not shipped


Noir Hybrid, for sure.


----------



## Matez (Feb 10, 2022)

Nostoi said:


> Noir Hybrid, for sure.



That would be my pick for these cans as well 



DeweyCH said:


> Also, what's the difference between the Meze 99 terminations and the Hifiman terminations? The Hifiman is $20 more, but aren't they both mono 3.5mm jacks?



Plugs for HifiMan are more expensive and more difficult to work with, hence the price difference.


----------



## Roybenz (Feb 11, 2022)

Just got the noir hpc mk2 copper cable for my hd800s. But it's just as bright as the original cable. Shouldn't it tame the hights just a tiny bit? 

Guess it needs burn in. Does it need to play on normal volume? Or could I let I run for very low volume? 100hrs?


----------



## linknet

Need some help please !
Do the dual 3.5mm termination for the Sundara works for the dual 3.5mm for the Denon D5200 ?


----------



## Matez

Roybenz said:


> Just got the noir hpc mk2 copper cable for my hd800s. But it's just as bright as the original cable. Shouldn't it tame the hights just a tiny bit?
> 
> Guess it needs burn in. Does it need to play on normal volume? Or could I let I run for very low volume? 100hrs?


Tad higher volume than your usual listening level,150h+ and you will get what you are looking for. Personally im lazy and I leave it 24h for 7 days. Does magic.


linknet said:


> Need some help please !
> Do the dual 3.5mm termination for the Sundara works for the dual 3.5mm for the Denon D5200 ?


Yep, it is pretty much the same cable.


----------



## ResidentAlien

Hi Matez,

Sent an email and Facebook message but seems you are active here so perhaps a better place to ask. 

I wish to buy the noir hybrid cable specifically for my T1 with 4pin XLR end into my Amp. I understand the T1 cable will also suit my Focal Elex or you can make it that way. Is this correct ?

What I was also wondering is could you make a 3.5mm female to 2.5mm male adaptor on the headphone end as well? This is so I can use it for my Nighthawks / Nightowl headphones also.


----------



## Matez

ResidentAlien said:


> Hi Matez,
> 
> Sent an email and Facebook message but seems you are active here so perhaps a better place to ask.
> 
> ...



Emails can be a bit delayed last next few days - it is is a bit of a short holiday time for part of the team these days. Yes, T1 cable will fit Elex, but Elex cable won't fit T1, simply because the Elex cable uses fatter connectors to perfectly ill the wide socket opening at Focal earcups (just to be as neat fit as possible).

About a pair of such pigtail connector, yes it is possible. I will give you all the info needed and pricing as soon as i will be answering emails tomorrow.


----------



## ResidentAlien

Matez said:


> Emails can be a bit delayed last next few days - it is is a bit of a short holiday time for part of the team these days. Yes, T1 cable will fit Elex, but Elex cable won't fit T1, simply because the Elex cable uses fatter connectors to perfectly ill the wide socket opening at Focal earcups (just to be as neat fit as possible).
> 
> About a pair of such pigtail connector, yes it is possible. I will give you all the info needed and pricing as soon as i will be answering emails tomorrow.


That’s great.  Thank you.  What’s your estimated  time it will take to get the above cable to me ?  My T1 yearns for a decent balanced cable


----------



## zensorious

my headphones have pretty much not left my head since i got my noir in early jan


----------



## Roybenz

Matez said:


> Tad higher volume than your usual listening level,150h+ and you will get what you are looking for. Personally im lazy and I leave it 24h for 7 days. Does magic.



Dumb question but, do I have to keep my headphones plugged in?


----------



## trilos1

Yes, certainly. If not the electric circuit is not complete/closed, and then no current flows. So the headphones need to be plugged in.


----------



## qua2k

Reached out to Matt for a new interconnect cable in Hybrid Noir


----------



## akelew

Does anyone have any experience using these with Audeze LCD planars? Wondering about the difference between the hybrid and straight copper. I went for the HPC noir for my lcd-3 but wondering if the hybrid may have been a better choice.


----------



## zen87192

akelew said:


> Does anyone have any experience using these with Audeze LCD planars? Wondering about the difference between the hybrid and straight copper. I went for the HPC noir for my lcd-3 but wondering if the hybrid may have been a better choice.


What are you listening from? Makes a difference if it’s bright sounding or warm.


----------



## akelew (Feb 12, 2022)

zen87192 said:


> What are you listening from? Makes a difference if it’s bright sounding or warm.


Schiit Bifrost 2 through Burson Soloist 3x

Both are said to be neutral with the slightest tinge towards warm.


----------



## zen87192 (Feb 15, 2022)

akelew said:


> Schiit Bifrost 2 through Burson Soloist 3x
> 
> Both are said to be neutral with the slightest tinge towards warm.


OK. Therefore, noir if you wish to keep it warm but high grade or Noir Hybrid HPC if you want to sharpen things up a bit. Both cables are great for Bass but the Hybrid controls it more so and is a dry but rounded bass. Noir is a very slightly beefier sounding cable. If by chance you are using LCD-2's the Hybrid is ideal. If LCD-5's the normal Noir is good.


----------



## Roybenz (Feb 15, 2022)

Delete


----------



## Matez

ResidentAlien said:


> That’s great. Thank you. What’s your estimated time it will take to get the above cable to me ? My T1 yearns for a decent balanced cable



If I have all the components I need (in most cases I do), making a cable takes me some two working days or so, then within the next day or so it gets shipped via a courier and it should be at your place in a week or so in total. This time frame might vary and depends on courier delivery times and their collection from my workshop, but it shouldn't take long. Thanks!



akelew said:


> Does anyone have any experience using these with Audeze LCD planars? Wondering about the difference between the hybrid and straight copper. I went for the HPC noir for my lcd-3 but wondering if the hybrid may have been a better choice.



If you had the OG LCD-2, then I'd say go hybrid, but your LCD-3 will be more than happy with your current choice 



zen87192 said:


> Therefore, noir if you wish to keep it warm but high grade or Noir Hybrid HPC if you want to sharpen things up a bit.



Indeed, that's the rough guideline. My Hybrid HPC is a touch more contoured and airy!


----------



## Csakipityuba (Feb 15, 2022)

Hi everyone
I am looking for a 4.4mm balanced cable between my ibasso dx160 and Fiio fh7. With these earphones I prefer copper cables because the sound is not so bright than with Fiio silver plated copper cable. Am I good to go with the
Copper Series IEM Mk2​?
Any other recommendations? Does anybody has this setup?

Are there any vouchers?


----------



## Matez

Csakipityuba said:


> I am looking for a 4.4mm balanced cable between my ibasso dx160 and Fiio fh7. With these earphones I prefer copper cables because the sound is not so bright than with Fiio silver plated copper cable. Am I good to go with the
> Copper Series IEM Mk2​?
> Any other recommendations? Does anybody has this setup?



If you're looking for a cable that won't make your IEMs brighter, then my Copper Series IEM Mk2 is a solid match. A 4.4mm plug won't be any issue either 



Csakipityuba said:


> Are there any vouchers?



There are no vouchers just to keep my prices reasonable all year


----------



## Csakipityuba

Matez said:


> If you're looking for a cable that won't make your IEMs brighter, then my Copper Series IEM Mk2 is a solid match. A 4.4mm plug won't be any issue either
> 
> 
> 
> There are no vouchers just to keep my prices reasonable all year


Nobody disapproves, so I'm convinced by your recommendation 🤝


----------



## Matez

Csakipityuba said:


> Nobody disapproves, so I'm convinced by your recommendation 🤝



Thank you, you won't be disappointed


----------



## Matez

Folks, just a small announcement that, although I like receiving PMs, the best way of communicating is via mail that allows me to more easily track any matters related to orders and questions. Thanks!


----------



## Honeypot

How long does usually take to ship a cable that it shows as available?

It's been 2 days and I have no news..


----------



## CaptainFantastic

Honeypot said:


> How long does usually take to ship a cable that it shows as available?
> 
> It's been 2 days and I have no news..



The cable wasn't available, pre-built. The parts were. Then the building process starts.


----------



## Roybenz

Took me almost 2 weeks to get it. It came fast when first shipped.


----------



## Honeypot

Roybenz said:


> Took me almost 2 weeks to get it. It came fast when first shipped.


Oki, thanks...


----------



## kieranoneill

@Matez 

Can you please respond to my query on order #007158. It's time sensitive, thanks.


----------



## Nostoi

kieranoneill said:


> @Matez
> 
> Can you please respond to my query on order #007158. It's time sensitive, thanks.


A cable is time sensitive....?


----------



## Matez

kieranoneill said:


> Can you please respond to my query on order #007158. It's time sensitive, thanks.



Will do, thanks!



Honeypot said:


> Oki, thanks...



Yes, all cables are made by hand and built to order, so products are available as long as I have all the parts necessary. In any case, it takes roughly three working days to have an order ready for shipping and next day or so for a courier to collect.


----------



## KZCloud89

Just order the Noir Hybrid HPCs for my HD800 and LCD-2.  Love the design of these cables.  If all goes well probably 2 more to hardwire my D7000 and W1000x (hated the stock cable on this one) and while I'm at it will perform the Lawton mod and Purrin mod for them.


----------



## kieranoneill

Nostoi said:


> A cable is time sensitive....?





Matez said:


> Will do, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, all cables are made by hand and built to order, so products are available as long as I have all the parts necessary. In any case, it takes roughly three working days to have an order ready for shipping and next day or so for a courier to collect.


Hi Matt,

Still see no response on my order. Order num: #007158


----------



## tpal

Received my Noir Hybrid HPC with an extender from balanced to 6.3 for my focal utopia today 
It's my second cable from forza, i have also the Noir Hybrid HPC for my HD800s and it is great, an upgrade from the mother cable.
With the forza cable you never go wrong and i am very happy that i have a second Noir Hybrid HPC  for the focal.


----------



## Matez

tpal said:


> Received my Noir Hybrid HPC with an extender from balanced to 6.3 for my focal utopia today
> It's my second cable from forza, i have also the Noir Hybrid HPC for my HD800s and it is great, an upgrade from the mother cable.
> With the forza cable you never go wrong and i am very happy that i have a second Noir Hybrid HPC  for the focal.



Thanks a lot and enjoy 

--

Also dear friends, *100% of my Sunday (this Sunday) sales I'm going to donate to the Ukrainian caus*e, so if you're thinking about any purchases, that's the day.


----------



## deafenears

Matez said:


> Also dear friends, *100% of my Sunday (this Sunday) sales I'm going to donate to the Ukrainian caus*e, so if you're thinking about any purchases, that's the day.


You're a good man! Hats off to you!


----------



## CaptainFantastic

Matez said:


> Thanks a lot and enjoy
> 
> --
> 
> Also dear friends, *100% of my Sunday (this Sunday) sales I'm going to donate to the Ukrainian caus*e, so if you're thinking about any purchases, that's the day.



My order will be in on Sunday morning. Thanks, Matt.


----------



## LoryWiv

The donations to Ukraine are very motivating, contemplating an order. Question: Does anyone have a photo of the Claire Hybrid in semi-transparent black? Trying to get a visual on how it differs from the transparent aesthetically. Thanks!


----------



## revolutionz

LoryWiv said:


> The donations to Ukraine are very motivating, contemplating an order. Question: Does anyone have a photo of the Claire Hybrid in semi-transparent black? Trying to get a visual on how it differs from the transparent aesthetically. Thanks!



I have one on order for my Rognir Dynamics but I don't think it's shipped yet. I have a regular copper series in transparent black and I think it looks good... still can see the wire a bit without having the bright shimmer of the clear sleeve.


----------



## Nostoi

LoryWiv said:


> The donations to Ukraine are very motivating, contemplating an order. Question: Does anyone have a photo of the Claire Hybrid in semi-transparent black? Trying to get a visual on how it differs from the transparent aesthetically. Thanks!


Here ya go


----------



## CaptainFantastic

Nostoi said:


> Here ya go



I have three semi-transparent black. I can confirm it looks great. And Nostoi's picture does it justice. My order will be in at 5 minutes past midnight.


----------



## Chris Kaoss

LoryWiv said:


> The donations to Ukraine are very motivating, contemplating an order. Question: Does anyone have a photo of the Claire Hybrid in semi-transparent black? Trying to get a visual on how it differs from the transparent aesthetically. Thanks






Claire MK2 transparent vs Claire Hybrid semi black


----------



## moriez (Mar 6, 2022)

Matez said:


> Also dear friends, *100% of my Sunday (this Sunday) sales I'm going to donate to the Ukrainian caus*e, so if you're thinking about any purchases, that's the day.



Bump for excellence  May you see a nice extra string of orders today.

@LoryWiv
In case you're still wondering ''black'' is actually a shade of brown. Chocolaty.


----------



## LoryWiv

moriez said:


> Bump for excellence  May you see a nice extra string of orders today.
> 
> @LoryWiv
> In case you're still wondering ''black'' is actually a shade of brown. Chocolaty.


Thank you @moriez. I went ahead and ordered the transparent today as I like the way the silver / copper alternating wires look, but I'm sure would have been happy with either!


----------



## Matez

moriez said:


> Bump for excellence  May you see a nice extra string of orders today.



Thank you! It was one eventful action and I'm super happy how it turned out. All of you who purchased goods yesterday have my BIG THANKS! You folks are awesome!



Chris Kaoss said:


> Claire MK2 transparent vs Claire Hybrid semi black



Yes, my semi-black isn't truly black, but dark enough 



deafenears said:


> You're a good man! Hats off to you!



Thanks. It's a small thing I can do and pretty much everyone around me does his/hers best to help Ukraine in one way or another. Donating several days of my work is nothing considering what Ukraine's people have been going through.



CaptainFantastic said:


> My order will be in on Sunday morning. Thanks, Matt.



Thank YOU!


----------



## DeweyCH

Oh man I didn’t see the Sunday donation note. Still glad I bought cables from such a great company with such great priorities!


----------



## akelew

You weave these all by hand right Matez?
I would love to know the actual count of the total number of individual weaves you have ever put into cables in the entire existence of your company. I wonder how many that would be....


----------



## deafenears

akelew said:


> You weave these all by hand right Matez?


I don't think he does it all by hand, instead summons birds and mice to help:


----------



## akelew

deafenears said:


> I don't think he does it all by hand, instead summons birds and mice to help:


Probably explains the feathers that came in my package


----------



## LoryWiv

deafenears said:


> I don't think he does it all by hand, instead summons birds and mice to help:


What, no elves with fairy dust and magic audio enhancing sprinkles?


----------



## Matez

akelew said:


> You weave these all by hand right Matez?



Yes 



akelew said:


> I would love to know the actual count of the total number of individual weaves you have ever put into cables in the entire existence of your company. I wonder how many that would be....



Whatever that number is, that's still not enough 



deafenears said:


> I don't think he does it all by hand, instead summons birds and mice to help:



If only I had such help 

On a side note folks, just recently one cable was sent to a user in the US by a mistake. Here are its specs: 

Cable type: Noir HPC Mk2. octa copper Litz UPOCC Cryo 7N wire (4x2 Geometry), 
Headphones : Dan Clark Audio Stealth/Ether/Aeon/Alpha Dog 
Length : 1,5 m
Plug : Sony 4.4mm TRRRS Balanced
Splitter : Forza AudioWorks CNC

I'm not going to collect that product, but it can be yours! 

Here's how it works: whoever first reaches me via mail with the desire to have that cable, gets it! In return I'd like that person to make a donation to the Ukraine cause (any reasonable amount will do) and then send me a proof and shortly after that cable will be sent his/hers way. This is only for the US audience since the product is currently there. Thanks!


----------



## iFi audio

Matez said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's an awesome and very thoughtful initiative Matt! We keep our fingers crossed that someone will want to have that cable soon, cheers!


----------



## WillieB (Mar 15, 2022)

Well I received a Claire Hybrid HPC today. I have to say I don't like it. It has memory. I just can't stand a cable with memory. I would have never ordered had I known. If you pose it well, it takes a good picture, but that's about it. Quality and build is good, but essentially, it has the feel of an Amazon New Fantasia with better connectors. Very disappointed.

...an additional annoyance: It's a bit under the length I selected as well. Edit - It actually measures about right if you include the length of connectors. It suppose it looked shorter due to the kinking.


....and the worst of all, The padded envelope was stuffed with what appears to be dryer lint so now I need to vacuum my office. Also, the box inside that contained the cable was packed with a rat's nest. So now I have wood fibers or whatever that garbage is all over my desk and in my new keyboard. You have got to be kidding me.

Edited: My initial post was quite pointed. I was not very happy with the required cleanup after opening the package. I removed comments not pertinent to the matter at hand. I guess I did accept the recycled packaging, but had no idea that this would ever be such an issue. Now I know. Leaving the post overall, though as it may benefit others. These can't be returned so it may prevent someone else from being stuck with a cable that isn't up to their standards.


----------



## iFi audio

WillieB said:


> So now I have wood fibers or whatever that garbage is all over my desk and in my new keyboard. You have got to be kidding me.



These wood fibers and cardboard are Matt's way to be as eco-friendly as he can. Of course not everyone has to like it, but most folks are OK with that packaging (including us here at iFi) knowing the purpose behind it. Please have a listen, eventually you might like the product still


----------



## Rowethren

iFi audio said:


> These wood fibers and cardboard are Matt's way to be as eco-friendly as he can. Of course not everyone has to like it, but most folks are OK with that packaging (including us here at iFi) knowing the purpose behind it. Please have a listen, eventually you might like the product still


I think it is great to move away from plastic packaging. It has the added benefit that you can chuck it in your home compost bin if you have one.


----------



## CaptainFantastic (Mar 15, 2022)

WillieB said:


> Well I received a Claire Hybrid HPC today. I have to say I don't like it. It has memory. I just can't stand a cable with memory. I would have never ordered had I known. If you pose it well, it takes a good picture, but that's about it. Quality and build is good, but essentially, it has the feel of an Amazon New Fantasia with better connectors. Very disappointed.
> 
> ...an additional annoyance: It's a bit under the length I selected as well.
> 
> ...



Being constructive, two things:

1) I believe you have the option at checkout to select "I accept recycled packaging" or not. It was the case as recently as 12 days ago when I placed my order (already received). Personally I really like the straw-like stuff that comes in the nice FAW box and protects the pouch inside. I always saw it as nothing but a premium experience.

2) DELETED - I misread, I thought it was about cable microphonics; as I said, it's not the case with FAW cables


----------



## trilos1

I did like and I do appreciate the packaging with recycled material.
It protects well the cable, and it is enviorementally friendly.... and when I openend carefully the box, a cleaning was not necessary.

May I ask what does that mean: "It has memory. I just can't stand a cable with memory."

What do you want to express with this statement, I cannot understand the word "memory" in this context....

Greetings from Bavaria,
Alexander


----------



## WillieB

CaptainFantastic said:


> Being constructive, two things:
> 
> 1) I believe you have the option at checkout to select "I accept recycled packaging" or not. It was the case as recently as 12 days ago when I placed my order (already received). Personally I really like the straw-like stuff that comes in the nice FAW box and protects the pouch inside. I always saw it as nothing but a premium experience.
> 
> 2) DELETE - I misread


I remember seeing that, but had no expectation of the debris and dust that would be involved. I could live with the wood/straw fibers, but that envelope was piece of work. LOL. That's the majority of the reasoning that my post reads a bit pointed. I have to say I was a little pissed when that thing exploded on me.

I had some email correspondence with Matt this morning. He's a nice guy. It's nothing personal and all subjective. I'm glad so many others like his cables. I would imagine that there are others though with similar requirements as mine so that's why I'll leave the post. Custom cables can't be returned so the more information people have, the better.


----------



## WillieB

iFi audio said:


> These wood fibers and cardboard are Matt's way to be as eco-friendly as he can. Of course not everyone has to like it, but most folks are OK with that packaging (including us here at iFi) knowing the purpose behind it. Please have a listen, eventually you might like the product still


It's not that I don't like it. It's just a mess to deal with. I'm sure that the 15 minutes of running the vacuum and then the blower to clear my keyboard of debris more than countered any "planet saving" effect that the packaging might have had, but hey, whatever makes you feel all self righteous inside. LOL.


----------



## moriez

How do you like the sound though? I happen to love the Claire Hybrid HPC. Not exactly cheap but the SQ improvement is worth it IMO.


----------



## WillieB

moriez said:


> How do you like the sound though? I happen to love the Claire Hybrid HPC. Not exactly cheap but the SQ improvement is worth it IMO.


I notice no SQ improvement over the stock ZMF cable or any other cable that I own for my ZMF. I could put it on EARS, but I suspect it will measure the same. All cables do typically, unless there is a physical problem with them. SQ isn't really why I bought it. I was hoping for something a little better than the stock cable and shorter than my other custom cables for when I am sitting right beside my rig. The short part is right, but it's not better so the search continues. I'll probably have Trevor at Norne make one. He made some of my longer cables and I love those. No SQ improvement on those either, but they are awesome to behold and a pleasure to use.


----------



## moriez

I see. Well.. at 20/25 posts you have access to sell in the classifieds. You'll get back most and make someone else happy


----------



## CaptainFantastic

WillieB said:


> It's not that I don't like it. It's just a mess to deal with. I'm sure that the 15 minutes of running the vacuum and then the blower to clear my keyboard of debris more than countered any "planet saving" effect that the packaging might have had, but hey, whatever makes you feel all self righteous inside. LOL.



But I mean it just sounds like you did a unique, once-in-a-lifetime, spectacularly bad job at opening that envelope. I have had six cables arrive from FAW and I haven't had even a minor amount of mess created upon opening.


----------



## iFi audio

CaptainFantastic said:


> But I mean it just sounds like you did a unique, once-in-a-lifetime, spectacularly bad job at opening that envelope. I have had six cables arrive from FAW and I haven't had even a minor amount of mess created upon opening.



Here at our HQ we have quite a few Matt's cables and his padded envelopes never caused any issues. I imagine that @WillieB's envelope had to tear inside and release its stuffing somehow. If that's the case, it's unfortunate, but not common from what I can tell.


----------



## WillieB

moriez said:


> I see. Well.. at 20/25 posts you have access to sell in the classifieds. You'll get back most and make someone else happy


Already listed in 2 other places. Can't wait to be shut of it.


----------



## WillieB

CaptainFantastic said:


> But I mean it just sounds like you did a unique, once-in-a-lifetime, spectacularly bad job at opening that envelope. I have had six cables arrive from FAW and I haven't had even a minor amount of mess created upon opening.


IDK. I cut it pretty clean on the very end as I open anything else and out came the stuffing with the box. Go figure. It's all cleaned up now and someone will get a "spectacularly" mediocre cable for a ridiculously disproportionate price on Ebay.


----------



## Nostoi

WillieB said:


> Already listed in 2 other places. Can't wait to be shut of it.


Bit harsh. 

Probably too late now, but if you were pairing with VC, I would have suggested the Noir Hybrid HPC - it's a more flexible cable than the Claire Hybrid and scales better with VC. 

Anyway.


----------



## ThanatosVI

WillieB said:


> IDK. I cut it pretty clean on the very end as I open anything else and out came the stuffing with the box. Go figure. It's all cleaned up now and someone will get a "spectacularly" mediocre cable for a ridiculously disproportionate price on Ebay.


Out of curiosity,  what is an amazing cable at an adequate price for you?


----------



## WillieB

Nostoi said:


> Bit harsh.
> 
> Probably too late now, but if you were pairing with VC, I would have suggested the Noir Hybrid HPC - it's a more flexible cable than the Claire Hybrid and scales better with VC.
> 
> Anyway.


I have a few other cables for both my VO and VC. My favorite is the Norne Vygarde Silver/Copper Fusion. It is superior in every way, but I guess it would be in line with the Noir. My second favorite believe it or not is a 16 core OCC from Lunashops on AliExpress. Now that's a bargain of a cable. I think I paid $80 for it and it's 3 meters long! Never tangles, gets twisted, and has no memory. I really just ordered the Claire to have something a little shorter on hand and to try another vendor. It looked similar to other woven cables that I have so I thought it would be comparable in flexibility. I might consider the Noir at a later time.


----------



## trilos1

"and has no *memory*."

May I ask gain: What does that mean?


----------



## WillieB

ThanatosVI said:


> Out of curiosity,  what is an amazing cable at an adequate price for you?


See post above. I don't mind paying for nice cables, but I know what I'm looking for and I don't lie to myself about the quality of something just because of it's price.  If I don't like it, I will let the vendor know and tell them why. In this case, there are superior cables to be had for less than half the money.


----------



## Nostoi

trilos1 said:


> "and has no *memory*."
> 
> May I ask gain: What does that mean?


Memory refers to how a cable retains its shape if twisted. Less memory, the more flexible the cable is, and generally the nicer it feels. Cables with memory have a tendency to get knotted. The Claire Hybrid is not the most supple of cables but I haven't had any issues with it getting tangled.


----------



## trilos1

Thank you for the explanation.

As I am from Germany, I did not know this special meaning of the word "memory".
Now I do understand.

With my two FAW cables I did not encounter any "memory-problems"....


----------



## WillieB

Well, enjoyed chatting guys, but I've gotta get some work done. I'm gonna clear off and stop stinkin' up your happy cable party. Enjoy your music!


----------



## apmusson (Mar 16, 2022)

I went to a friend's house recently and took my system to compare and trial with his.  The equipment used was very good.  Innuos Server, Chord TT2 and Mscaler, Violectric V550, Flux Volot, ZMF, Audeze, Hifiman, Sennheiser, Dan Clark Audio, Metrum DAC, IFI Can Pro, Beyerdynamic plus many others.

For me the Chord equipment & Flux Volot & Audeze LCD 2 was a standout paring and was vastly improved by my friends Forza Noir Headphone cable - the sound was lifted over the original Audeze and ZMF (same connection) cables as well as another 3rd party cable.  My friend was so impressed that he gave me his LCD 2 headphones to take home (I owned the other items).  He wouldn't part with the Forza cable so I ordered one for myself.

Ade


----------



## iFi audio

apmusson said:


> I went to a friend's house recently and took my system to compare and trial with his. The equipment used was very good. Innuos Server, Chord TT2 and Mscaler, Violectric V550, Flux Volot, ZMF, Audeze, Hifiman, Sennheiser, Dan Clark Audio, Metrum DAC, IFI Can Pro, Beyerdynamic plus many others.



It's tempting to ask how our Pro iCAN did there, of course if you were able to listen to it among other products


----------



## apmusson (Mar 16, 2022)

iFi audio said:


> It's tempting to ask how our Pro iCAN did there, of course if you were able to listen to it among other products


Of course.  I actually listened to my friends Pro iCan quite a lot when he brought it to my house in January.  It sounded amazing with my HD800 headphones - really brought the bass to life - the best I'd heard!

Our general feeling after our recent session was that it offered a little too much 'pizazz' / energy for some types of music - although it does offer the tube option.  It's a great amp - certainly one of the best.


----------



## iFi audio

apmusson said:


> Of course. I actually listened to my friends Pro iCan quite a lot when he brought it to my house in January. It sounded amazing with my HD800 headphones - really brought the bass to life - the best I'd heard!
> 
> Our general feeling after our recent session was that it offered a little too much 'pizazz' / energy for some types of music - although it does offer the tube option. It's a great amp - certainly one of the best.



Thank you very much and yes, HD 800 (especially the first model) enjoy Pro iCAN as much as it enjoys these cans. It's also very cool that after several years since its premiere it still is liked a lot. Again, thanks


----------



## beckzito

Hi guys,

Claire Hybrid 5 meters and XLR to 6.3mm extender on the way.
It will replace my stock cable on my new Clear MG. Fingers crossed.


----------



## LoryWiv

beckzito said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Claire Hybrid 5 meters and XLR to 6.3mm extender on the way.
> It will replace my stock cable on my new Clear MG. Fingers crossed.


I ordered a Clair Hybrid as well for my Clear MG, terminated 4.4 balanced as use case will be with my HiBy RS6 DAP. Hoping to receive it soon and that we both have great results with the synergy of Claire Hybrid / Clear MG!


----------



## Matez

LoryWiv said:


> I ordered a Clair Hybrid as well for my Clear MG, terminated 4.4 balanced as use case will be with my HiBy RS6 DAP. Hoping to receive it soon and that we both have great results with the synergy of Claire Hybrid / Clear MG!



You should be very happy, but please let us know here once you have the product 



beckzito said:


> It will replace my stock cable on my new Clear MG. Fingers crossed.



My fingers are crossed, that's for sure!


----------



## apmusson (Mar 22, 2022)

I received my Noir yesterday. 

I'm taking my time as my cable seems to be changing character a lot over the last 24 hours.  Initially, the sound was not how I remembered from my trial at my friend's house (same headphones and equipment).  Opera in particular seemed to suffer from some non-linear frequency performance - mainly in the midrange, but generally 'lumpy'.  After burning in overnight I am very pleased to say that this problem has disappeared and the magic I remember is returning.


----------



## Yggy

Does anybody know what headphone you select from the drop down for Fostex TH900 Mk2? I can’t see it listed in the Forza Audio shop for Noir Hybrid HPC. 

I know Sennheiser HD650 use the same 2 pin design but I didn’t think they were compatible with Fostex TH900 Mk2 due to reversed polarity. I can see somebody selling a Claire HPC Mk2 for a Fostex TH900 Mk2 so I’m wondering if this is a special order / I need to email Matt. Thanks.


----------



## Matez

apmusson said:


> I received my Noir yesterday.
> 
> I'm taking my time as my cable seems to be changing character a lot over the last 24 hours.  Initially, the sound was not how I remembered from my trial at my friend's house (same headphones and equipment).  Opera in particular seemed to suffer from some non-linear frequency performance - mainly in the midrange, but generally 'lumpy'.  After burning in overnight I am very pleased to say that this problem has disappeared and the magic I remember is returning.



It will indeed fluctuate within first 150h, but after that period it should fully settle 



Yggy said:


> Does anybody know what headphone you select from the drop down for Fostex TH900 Mk2? I can’t see it listed in the Forza Audio shop for Noir Hybrid HPC.
> 
> I know Sennheiser HD650 use the same 2 pin design but I didn’t think they were compatible with Fostex TH900 Mk2 due to reversed polarity. I can see somebody selling a Claire HPC Mk2 for a Fostex TH900 Mk2 so I’m wondering if this is a special order / I need to email Matt. Thanks.



Yep, just send me a quick email and I will process your order through email.


----------



## C_Lindbergh

How much heavier is the Noir HPC compared to the Claire HPC? It looks so much heavier on pics, but maybe a picture doesn't tell the whole story?  

I'm planing on mounting a BT dac/amp to a headphone so weight is a bit important 
​


----------



## Matez

C_Lindbergh said:


> How much heavier is the Noir HPC compared to the Claire HPC? It looks so much heavier on pics, but maybe a picture doesn't tell the whole story?



They're very similar and both extremely light, so if mass is of importance you'll be pleased 



C_Lindbergh said:


> I'm planing on mounting a BT dac/amp to a headphone so weight is a bit important



Funny you mention that, I've used iFi's GO blu with my Noir cable and was quite pleased with how the entire setup behaved mechanically.


----------



## CaptainFantastic

C_Lindbergh said:


> How much heavier is the Noir HPC compared to the Claire HPC? It looks so much heavier on pics, but maybe a picture doesn't tell the whole story?
> 
> I'm planing on mounting a BT dac/amp to a headphone so weight is a bit important
> ​



Claire 36 grams without jack, Noir 75 grams without jack. Weights based on 1.5m cables.


----------



## salaca

Got my Noir HPC for my Sennheiser HD540 Reference Gold, and although it is the Mogami that comes highly recommended in the topic, the FAW is way-way better in every respect.


----------



## C_Lindbergh

How long does it usually take to receive a response for a custom request? Maybe the Ukraine promo meant a lot of extra work?


----------



## LoryWiv

C_Lindbergh said:


> How long does it usually take to receive a response for a custom request? Maybe the Ukraine promo meant a lot of extra work?


 I ordered a Claire hybrid for my Focal Clear MG on Ukraine Promo day, 3/6/22 and received it only a bit later than expected, on 3/28/22. It did take  several emails to get updates from Matt at Forza but he was ALWAYS friendly, helpful and honest. The end result cable is a pleasure to use. Some patience and persistence is well worth the wait IMO.


----------



## apmusson

I've now owned my Noir cable for a couple of weeks and have allowed the cable plenty of time to burn in.  I decided to write my impressions after trying the cable with my LCD 2 headphones.

As a bit of background I had not heard of Forza Audioworks until I visited my friend - we occasionally demo our systems and headphones at each others homes.  This time it was my turn to visit him with my setup.  I have a Flux VOLOT amplifier, Chord Hugo 2, Mscaler, Innuos Server with good quality power cables and interconnects.  I took my HD800, Hifiman Sundara, Modded HD650 headphones.  My friend has an amazing set of equipment - too much to mention all of it but including ZMF, Audeze, Sennheiser, Beyerdynamic headphones, Chord Hugo TT2, Mscaler, IFI iCan Pro, Violectric V550, Metrum DAC, Benchmark DAC plus many many others.  I always say it's better visiting him than our local hifi shop 😂

After a morning trying my headphones with a couple of his setups I asked him to say which was his preferred Headphone and Source setup - he mentioned that he loved his ZMF closed back headphones with the Forza Noir cable.  I listened to them and was very impressed with the depth in the sound but felt they were too tonally dark for my tastes.  We then moved onto my setup and I demoed a few headphones before stumbling onto a magic combination...

My friend had a pair of LCD 2 rev 2 headphones that we both decided to purchase many many years ago.  I had sold mine but he had kept his set.  I tried them with my VOLOT and was impressed.  He then suggested that I tried the Forza Noir cable he had on his ZMF headphones.   I can only describe the result as audio magic.  The LCD headphones were sounding great with the original cable but the addition of the Forza Noir lifted them in so many ways.  We agreed that my setup together with his LCD headphones and the Noir cable was the highlight of our demo session and the best that my setup has ever sounded.  I ordered a Noir cable while I was still at his house.

When my cable arrived a few weeks ago I was a bit surprised to find the sound to be compressed and 'clunky' (see previous post in this forum).  I am delighted to say that after many hours of use the audio magic is back.  One of the things that stands out is that the noir brings the music to life musically.  Other cables (custom cables, ZMF cable) offer slightly different tonal characteristics and sound fine, but swapping to the Noir is musical.  I'm currently listening to the 2021 remix of Let it Be by The Beatles and my feet have a life of their own.  I'm very grateful to my friend for giving me his LCD 2 (I'd sold my one a few years ago) and for his suggestion of trying the noir cable.  With my system it elevates the music.  He says that it does something similar for his ZMF headphones too which is why he wouldn't lend me his cable 😂

Honest impressions.  Feeling extremely positive about the Forza Audioworks Noir cable.


----------



## Matez

salaca said:


> Got my Noir HPC for my Sennheiser HD540 Reference Gold, and although it is the Mogami that comes highly recommended in the topic, the FAW is way-way better in every respect.



Thanks!   



C_Lindbergh said:


> How long does it usually take to receive a response for a custom request? Maybe the Ukraine promo meant a lot of extra work?



I do my best to reply on a daily basis, but if you don't hear from me within say 48 hours, please resend your mail. I've been getting a lot of them 



LoryWiv said:


> I ordered a Claire hybrid for my Focal Clear MG on Ukraine Promo day, 3/6/22 and received it only a bit later than expected, on 3/28/22. It did take several emails to get updates from Matt at Forza but he was ALWAYS friendly, helpful and honest. The end result cable is a pleasure to use. Some patience and persistence is well worth the wait IMO.



Thank you and indeed at times comms get a bit wonky due to work load, but eventually I try doing my best to please every customer 



apmusson said:


> I've now owned my Noir cable for a couple of weeks and have allowed the cable plenty of time to burn in.  I decided to write my impressions after trying the cable with my LCD 2 headphones.
> 
> As a bit of background I had not heard of Forza Audioworks until I visited my friend - we occasionally demo our systems and headphones at each others homes.  This time it was my turn to visit him with my setup.  I have a Flux VOLOT amplifier, Chord Hugo 2, Mscaler, Innuos Server with good quality power cables and interconnects.  I took my HD800, Hifiman Sundara, Modded HD650 headphones.  My friend has an amazing set of equipment - too much to mention all of it but including ZMF, Audeze, Sennheiser, Beyerdynamic headphones, Chord Hugo TT2, Mscaler, IFI iCan Pro, Violectric V550, Metrum DAC, Benchmark DAC plus many many others.  I always say it's better visiting him than our local hifi shop 😂
> 
> ...



Thanks a ton for this feedback. I always say that my cables need some time to settle in, but hearing this from a customer is always far better. May your Noir serve you well and once again thanks for your feedback


----------



## blackdragon87

apmusson said:


> I've now owned my Noir cable for a couple of weeks and have allowed the cable plenty of time to burn in.  I decided to write my impressions after trying the cable with my LCD 2 headphones.
> 
> As a bit of background I had not heard of Forza Audioworks until I visited my friend - we occasionally demo our systems and headphones at each others homes.  This time it was my turn to visit him with my setup.  I have a Flux VOLOT amplifier, Chord Hugo 2, Mscaler, Innuos Server with good quality power cables and interconnects.  I took my HD800, Hifiman Sundara, Modded HD650 headphones.  My friend has an amazing set of equipment - too much to mention all of it but including ZMF, Audeze, Sennheiser, Beyerdynamic headphones, Chord Hugo TT2, Mscaler, IFI iCan Pro, Violectric V550, Metrum DAC, Benchmark DAC plus many many others.  I always say it's better visiting him than our local hifi shop 😂
> 
> ...



agreed. currently enjoying my noir alot with my new verite closed


----------



## seochris

Which cables work best with HD 820s?


----------



## seochris

Anybody heard of Oidio cables?  
Have a 3m cable from them in the silver and that seemed a little bright at first but seemed to have burnt in now and seems fine but I am new to this so have nothing to compare.  Paired with the T5 3.


----------



## busseysound

blackdragon87 said:


> agreed. currently enjoying my noir alot with my new verite closed


The pairing I use as well.  Love it.


----------



## iFi audio

seochris said:


> Which cables work best with HD 820s?



Matt's Noir Hybrid would be my pick as a cable that is probably the most universally profiled in his offer. Not that I don't like his copper products (we like them a lot here at our HQ), but there's something very appealing about his blend of silver and copper


----------



## Matez

blackdragon87 said:


> agreed. currently enjoying my noir alot with my new verite closed



Good to know, thanks!



seochris said:


> Which cables work best with HD 820s?



It's a subjective thing, but to my ears HD 820 don't need any extra tonal mass (as opposed to i.e. HD 800), so I'd use Noir Hybrid with them.


----------



## seochris

Matez said:


> Good to know, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> It's a subjective thing, but to my ears HD 820 don't need any extra tonal mass (as opposed to i.e. HD 800), so I'd use Noir Hybrid with them.


Wow…they are really expensive as I would need a 3m cable which would cost over €440….but thanks for the info.


----------



## Matez

seochris said:


> Wow…they are really expensive as I would need a 3m cable which would cost over €440….but thanks for the info.



Sure, no problem. If you need any extra info, please ask anytime


----------



## Matez

A quick question: is any of you good people here going to to the Munich show in May?


----------



## Frabera

Hi,
I want to pair my ZMF VC with an iBasso DX 240 with an Amp8, the problem encountered with the Custom Cans cable I have is a sound too dynamic and I feel some fatigue after a while, power is good enough, but it sound aggressive.
Which cable will be suitable to avoid this problem ?
Thanks for you precious help.


----------



## iFi audio

Frabera said:


> Hi,
> I want to pair my ZMF VC with an iBasso DX 240 with an Amp8, the problem encountered with the Custom Cans cable I have is a sound too dynamic and I feel some fatigue after a while, power is good enough, but it sound aggressive.
> Which cable will be suitable to avoid this problem ?
> Thanks for you precious help.



Can you please tell us a bit about what you understand as too dynamic sound and here I kindly ask which part of it causes that fatigue. Is it some nasty treble spike? Dryness perhaps?


----------



## Frabera

Both, dryness and treble and especially a strong attack (dynamic)


----------



## trilos1

Hello,  

on May 22nd I will visit the Munich Hi-Fi-show from 10.00 o´ clock on until its closure at 16.00 o´clock.

Greetings,
Alexander


----------



## rev92

Oh, can't believe that I have just found this topic after years here 

I've been using FAW cables for as long as I can remember...the first cable I bought from Matt was in like...2013? Oh how the time flies.

Long story short, this stuff is great. Their Noir HPC is one of my all-time favorites definitely, the best cable I've heard with the classic HD800.

Writing this with the Meze Elite on my head, and the cable plugged in it is...well, the Noir HPC 

Cheers Matt, keep up the good work as always


----------



## Matez

Frabera said:


> Both, dryness and treble and especially a strong attack (dynamic)



My Noir copper series would make treble smooth and everything else nicely saturated, so if you're after that sort of action, that's the product to read about 



trilos1 said:


> Hello,
> 
> on May 22nd I will visit the Munich Hi-Fi-show from 10.00 o´ clock on until its closure at 16.00 o´clock.
> 
> ...



I'm leaving on Saturday, but enjoy the show!



rev92 said:


> Oh, can't believe that I have just found this topic after years here
> 
> I've been using FAW cables for as long as I can remember...the first cable I bought from Matt was in like...2013? Oh how the time flies.
> 
> ...



Thanks and it's nice seeing that Noir still serves you well. Thanks and enjoy


----------



## wefa

Hi, based on your experience is better Furutech or ViaBlue 6.3mm jack? Furutech looks pretty solid over ViaBlue.


----------



## Matez

wefa said:


> Hi, based on your experience is better Furutech or ViaBlue 6.3mm jack? Furutech looks pretty solid over ViaBlue.



Thanks for asking. Although ViaBLue is great, Furutech would still be my primary choice.


----------



## OCC7N

Can somebody tell me why I got TS cable and not a balanced(TRS) when choosing Arya/Ananda??

Edit: the stock Arya is balanced/trs


----------



## Chris Kaoss

Guess this is due to the simplicity.
The "r" is useless, ime.

Same as on Denon, Focal, Beyerdynamic headphones.
Even on my Quads, a TS would be sufficient.

Comes down to the wiring, which is mostly 
Tip is "+"
Ring and/or sleeve is "-"
on the vast majority of trs plugs on the headphone side.


----------



## OCC7N (May 7, 2022)

Im not in doubt of the beautiful quality on the cable. But just wondering. So maybe TRS is only when 4.4mm termination is used?

I only ask because I was confused about the grounding on trs vs ts. If Arya is not a balanced headphone it really doesnt matter I guess

Sound observation:
I noticed something strange comparing the stock Arya cable.

Stock cable sounds more full and centered.

ForzaAudio(claire mk2) sounds more seperated/spacious.

@Matez it is really a beautiful craftsmanship. Thank you also for your great service and support.


----------



## LoryWiv

OCC7N said:


> Im not in doubt of the beautiful quality on the cable. But just wondering. So maybe TRS is only when 4.4mm termination is used?
> 
> I only ask because I was confused about the grounding on trs vs ts. If *Arya is not a balanced headphone* it really doesnt matter I guess
> 
> ...


Headphones are not intrinsically balanced or unbalanced. If your amplifier has balanced circuitry you want to use a balanced cable terminated with the correct input plug for your amp. XLR or 4.4 mm. are common examples. Many amps have both balanced and unbalanced (single ended) options , and whether balanced is preferable is a matter of some debate and probably depends upon the specific implementation IMO. I do prefer balanced or DAPS as they generally offer more power output, less convinced with desktop amps.


----------



## OCC7N (May 7, 2022)

LoryWiv said:


> Headphones are not intrinsically balanced or unbalanced. If your amplifier has balanced circuitry you want to use a balanced cable terminated with the correct input plug for your amp. XLR or 4.4 mm. are common examples. Many amps have both balanced and unbalanced (single ended) options , and whether balanced is preferable is a matter of some debate and probably depends upon the specific implementation IMO. I do prefer balanced or DAPS as they generally offer more power output, less convinced with desktop amps.


So when you say balanced you are referring to 4.4mm/XLR and not 6.3mm jack right?

I preferre the 6.3 Single ended output on my Diablo. Sound much more relaxed, and mature. 4.4mm is too tight/stressed


----------



## LoryWiv

OCC7N said:


> So when you say balanced you are referring to 4.4mm/XLR and not 6.3mm jack right?
> 
> I preferre the 6.3 Single ended output on my Diablo. Sound much more relaxed, and mature. 4.4mm is too tight/stressed


Yes, you are correct, 6.3 mm terminated cables are not for balanced jacks.


----------



## OCC7N

LoryWiv said:


> Yes, you are correct, 6.3 mm terminated cables are not for balanced jacks.


So this actually means that there are no difference between TS and TRS, connectors on the Headphone L and R, when the termination is a 6.3mm Jack?


----------



## LoryWiv

OCC7N said:


> So this actually means that there are no difference between TS and TRS, connectors on the Headphone L and R, when the termination is a 6.3mm Jack?


Headphone connectors left / right do not affect whether the cable is balanced, only that which connects to the amp. So if that is your question, yes sir, you are correct.


----------



## OCC7N

LoryWiv said:


> Headphone connectors left / right do not affect whether the cable is balanced, only that which connects to the amp. So if that is your question, yes sir, you are correct.


Thanks for a clear answer. You actually have a good explanation method/skill. Not everybody can simplify it like that. Im not joking. Thanks👍🙌


----------



## wefa

Matez said:


> Thanks for asking. Although ViaBLue is great, Furutech would still be my primary choice.


Thank you for your reply. Now it is up to me to choose between HPC and Hybrid HPC for ZMF VC.


----------



## OCC7N

wefa said:


> Hi, based on your experience is better Furutech or ViaBlue 6.3mm jack? Furutech looks pretty solid over ViaBlue.


If you can afford it, choose Furutech. I just ordered a cable with Viablue, and I like it so far. To my surprise I can actually hear the difference between the stock(arya v2) cable. Overall I just like the spacious sound of Forzaaudioworks. Stock cable still solid and good, but it sounds more centered/mono/full.


----------



## UntilThen

I have kind of taken it for granted how natural and sweet sounding my headphones are with Forza cables. All 4 of my headphones are with Noir Hybrid HPC and Noir HPC Mk2. There is a Claire Hybrid HPC as spare. 

I've spend on tubes and amps but with headphone cables, I'm just content with Forza cables. Something in my head tells me it's more than good enough and there's no need to seek better. 

Here are 2 of the headphones with Forza cables.


----------



## wefa

UntilThen said:


> I have kind of taken it for granted how natural and sweet sounding my headphones are with Forza cables. All 4 of my headphones are with Noir Hybrid HPC and Noir HPC Mk2. There is a Claire Hybrid HPC as spare.
> 
> I've spend on tubes and amps but with headphone cables, I'm just content with Forza cables. Something in my head tells me it's more than good enough and there's no need to seek better.
> 
> Here are 2 of the headphones with Forza cables.


Nice! Noir Hybrid HPC is gonna be my pick too.


----------



## UntilThen

wefa said:


> Thank you for your reply. Now it is up to me to choose between HPC and Hybrid HPC for ZMF VC.



With the ZMF VC, it depends on what you want the cables to add to. 

Noir HPC Mk2 is copper, so it's naturally slightly warmer and more full bodied.

Noir Hybrid HPC is silver/copper so it's less warm than the Noir HPC Mk2, great clarity and dynamics.

I have both Noir Hybrid HPC and Noir HPC Mk2 for my HiFiMan's He1000se and He6se V2. With the He1000se, I kind of prefer the warmer Noir HPC Mk2 but it's also great with the more transparent Noir Hybrid HPC where the clarity is astounding and yet not fatiguing. 

In reality though, both cables differences are not night and day. Just slight degree of differences in warmth and clarity. I have stopped comparing cables because comparing tubes and amps is already driving me nuts.


----------



## Matez

LoryWiv said:


> Headphone connectors left / right do not affect whether the cable is balanced, only that which connects to the amp. So if that is your question, yes sir, you are correct.



That's correct, thanks!



UntilThen said:


> Noir HPC Mk2 is copper, so it's naturally slightly warmer and more full bodied.
> 
> Noir Hybrid HPC is silver/copper so it's less warm than the Noir HPC Mk2, great clarity and dynamics.



Spot on, I wouldn't explain this any better 



UntilThen said:


> In reality though, both cables differences are not night and day. Just slight degree of differences in warmth and clarity



That's true, these differences are audible but not crazy.



UntilThen said:


> have stopped comparing cables because comparing tubes and amps is already driving me nuts.



Nutty or not, it's fun, isn't it  ?



OCC7N said:


> If you can afford it, choose Furutech.



That would be my choice too, even though ViaBlue also makes lovely plugs.


----------



## UntilThen

Matez said:


> Nutty or not, it's fun, isn't it  ?



It is fun indeed. I did not expect this obsession to last 6 long years but it did and it doesn't seem to be ending soon.


----------



## iFi audio

UntilThen said:


> It is fun indeed. I did not expect this obsession to last 6 long years but it did and it doesn't seem to be ending soon.



From what I can tell, the audio adventure ends when it's a financial struggle to keep going and priorities change. Other than this, it's fun for life for most of us


----------



## UntilThen

iFi audio said:


> From what I can tell, the audio adventure ends when it's a financial struggle to keep going and priorities change. Other than this, it's fun for life for most of us



Music is a treat to our ears and when it touch the auditory senses in a special way, you're hooked. I tried staying away from headphones for a week, listening only to speakers. When I return to my headphone setup, I go wow. 

You're right though. Circumstances whether they be financial or health can change this. Or a new interest takes over. Like sky diving? Make sure you have your headphone on when doing that.


----------



## OCC7N

UntilThen said:


> Music is a treat to our ears and when it touch the auditory senses in a special way, you're hooked. I tried staying away from headphones for a week, listening only to speakers. When I return to my headphone setup, I go wow.
> 
> You're right though. Circumstances whether they be financial or health can change this. Or a new interest takes over. Like sky diving? Make sure you have your headphone on when doing that.


Try ATC loudspeakers. I have never heard anything like them.


----------



## IlSalmeron (May 13, 2022)

Hello, a few days ago I received my Hybrid Series IEM Cable for the IE300. I am very Happy with it. Matt was very helpful before purchase, I wasn’t sure what connector to choose, and after the purchase, I had two little concerns regarding the cable but Matt addressed them quickly. The cable looks and feels very good, It looks way better in person than on pictures. It’s a big upgrade from the original cable Sennheiser provided. I personally don’t believe that headphone cables change the sound in an audible way, so I cannot comment on that.

This was my first purchase from FAW and I can only recommend it. My next headphone cable purchase will also be from FAW. Thanks Matt!

Also sorry for the bad quality of the pictures but it seems like I’m not allowed to directly upload pictures here.


----------



## wefa

UntilThen said:


> Music is a treat to our ears and when it touch the auditory senses in a special way, you're hooked. I tried staying away from headphones for a week, listening only to speakers. When I return to my headphone setup, I go wow.
> 
> You're right though. Circumstances whether they be financial or health can change this. Or a new interest takes over. Like sky diving? Make sure you have your headphone on when doing that.


Well said 



IlSalmeron said:


> Hello, a few days ago I received my Hybrid Series IEM Cable for the IE300. I am very Happy with it. Matt was very helpful before purchase, I wasn’t sure what connector to choose, and after the purchase, I had two little concerns regarding the cable but Matt addressed them quickly. The cable looks and feels very good, It looks way better in person than on pictures. It’s a big upgrade from the original cable Sennheiser provided. I personally don’t believe that headphone cables change the sound in an audible way, so I cannot comment on that.
> 
> This was my first purchase from FAW and I can only recommend it. My next headphone cable purchase will also be from FAW. Thanks Matt!
> 
> Also sorry for the bad quality of the pictures but it seems like I’m not allowed to directly upload pictures here.


Congratulation, enjoy.


----------



## IlSalmeron

wefa said:


> Congratulation, enjoy.


Thanks!


----------



## iFi audio

UntilThen said:


> I tried staying away from headphones for a week, listening only to speakers. When I return to my headphone setup, I go wow.



Yeah, some time off surely helps in getting back to the addiction 



OCC7N said:


> Try ATC loudspeakers. I have never heard anything like them.



I've auditioned ATC SCM 11 a while ago and these were brilliantly quick and punchy in the nearfield setup. Good stuff!


----------



## UntilThen

OCC7N said:


> Try ATC loudspeakers. I have never heard anything like them.



I'm sure the ATC loudspeakers will sound great but the Axis Voicebox S which I use in nearfield is no sloth.

https://www.hifipig.com/axis-voicebox-s-loudspeakers/

https://6moons.com/audioreviews2/axis/1.html



iFi audio said:


> Yeah, some time off surely helps in getting back to the addiction



Especially with the arrival of a sexy rectifier from Jack Woo.


----------



## zen87192

UntilThen said:


> I'm sure the ATC loudspeakers will sound great but the Axis Voicebox S which I use in nearfield is no sloth.
> 
> https://www.hifipig.com/axis-voicebox-s-loudspeakers/
> 
> ...


Crikey! That’s not a Head Amp…. It’s a Time Machine!


----------



## wefa

UntilThen said:


> I'm sure the ATC loudspeakers will sound great but the Axis Voicebox S which I use in nearfield is no sloth.
> 
> https://www.hifipig.com/axis-voicebox-s-loudspeakers/
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## UntilThen

zen87192 said:


> Crikey! That’s not a Head Amp…. It’s a Time Machine!





It's also a high end barista coffee machine.

I have a better shot here.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/sho...e-no-old-pictures-please.529140/post-16960770

It's a magical pairing with He1000se and the tube combination of Ken Rad 6sn7gt, Bendix 6080wb graphite plates and that wicked rectifier USAF 596 from Woo Audio. Amp is my spare amp and several years old but the rectifier is new and Jack is wonderful to deal with. First time I've dealt with him and I'm impressed at his professionalism and helpfulness.


----------



## ThanatosVI

@Matez any Updates on the new release that you teasered a while ago?


----------



## LoryWiv

IlSalmeron said:


> Hello, a few days ago I received my Hybrid Series IEM Cable for the IE300. I am very Happy with it. Matt was very helpful before purchase, I wasn’t sure what connector to choose, and after the purchase, I had two little concerns regarding the cable but Matt addressed them quickly. The cable looks and feels very good, It looks way better in person than on pictures. It’s a big upgrade from the original cable Sennheiser provided. I personally don’t believe that headphone cables change the sound in an audible way, so I cannot comment on that.
> 
> This was my first purchase from FAW and I can only recommend it. My next headphone cable purchase will also be from FAW. Thanks Matt!
> 
> Also sorry for the bad quality of the pictures but it seems like I*’m not allowed to directly upload pictures here*.


After you hit a certain post count the restriction on photo uploads should be removed...the required # may be 5 or 10, others feel free to correct me as I am not entirely sure on this point.


----------



## OCC7N

iFi audio said:


> I've auditioned ATC SCM 11 a while ago and these were brilliantly quick and punchy in the nearfield setup. Good stuff!


Nice to hear! I had the ATC SCM19(own scm7) for audition. They do sound wonderfull…then I got convinced to try ATC SCM40A. They should drop by in a week🙂

When it comes to upgrade from SCM7, most people do suggest the SCM11 over the SCM19. I have actually never tried the 11.



UntilThen said:


> I'm sure the ATC loudspeakers will sound great but the Axis Voicebox S which I use in nearfield is no sloth.



It looks beautiful, I bet the tweeters have good clarity🙂…The thing I like about ATC is the character which is unique to ATC. There are many great speakers in the world that may have a more perfect measurement etc…..but the woofer(low/mid) sound, when the kick and snare hits, is soo wonderful on ATC. It feels “physical”,  I know it sounds weird😂


----------



## UntilThen

OCC7N said:


> It looks beautiful, I bet the tweeters have good clarity🙂…The thing I like about ATC is the character which is unique to ATC. There are many great speakers in the world that may have a more perfect measurement etc…..but the woofer(low/mid) sound, when the kick and snare hits, is soo wonderful on ATC. It feels “physical”, I know it sounds weird😂



I did not get too involved with 2 channels because of my work travels. My system remains with John Reilly's older speaker models of Axis LS88 and the stand mounted LS28, with partnering gear of Rega RP8 / Apheta mc cartridge, Avid Pellar phono, Sansui au-alpha 907mr or Redgum Rgi125ENR amplifiers. These days I use a Kenwood KA-3300D amp.

A snipe shot of my system but I digress or I will take it totally off topic in this thread.... which wouldn't be right.


----------



## iFi audio (May 15, 2022)

ThanatosVI said:


> @Matez any Updates on the new release that you teasered a while ago?



That's a fair question 



UntilThen said:


> I'm sure the ATC loudspeakers will sound great but the Axis Voicebox S which I use in nearfield is no sloth.



The key faeture of these ATCs is their sealed enclosure. That removes room wobble from the equation and is hingly beneficial if someone asks me 



OCC7N said:


> When it comes to upgrade from SCM7, most people do suggest the SCM11 over the SCM19. I have actually never tried the 11.



All these products are free from bass-reflex from what I can tell, and probably sound similar, so you should be good no matter the model you choose if ATC's aesthetic is to your liking. Thanks!


----------



## jonathan c

iFi audio said:


> That's a fair question
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Room wobble?….Are you on the ‘ring of fire’?…🤔😳…


----------



## iFi audio

jonathan c said:


> Room wobble?….Are you on the ‘ring of fire’?…🤔😳…



I meant how rooms interact with speakers, but maybe my description was a bit unfortunate


----------



## jonathan c

iFi audio said:


> I meant how rooms interact with speakers, but maybe my description was a bit unfortunate


I get it…. ‘room wobble’ is a great expression: ===> bordello…😂


----------



## iFi audio

jonathan c said:


> bordello…😂



OK, I see what you did there, that's a funny connection


----------



## Matez

iFi audio said:


> That's a fair question



Sigh, one *very* small issue is the only thing that's been stopping me for months with that project.


----------



## joshnor713

Matez said:


> Sigh, one *very* small issue is the only thing that's been stopping me for months with that project.


Thanks for the update. We will wait


----------



## iFi audio

joshnor713 said:


> Thanks for the update. We will wait



True that, whatever Matt has in store for us, it has to be worth the wait


----------



## Mansinthe86

Has somehow here the copper MK2 series for Dan Clark aeon headphones?


----------



## arthurito

Matez said:


> Sigh, one *very* small issue is the only thing that's been stopping me for months with that project.


So when is the new thing due, one week, one month, another year?


----------



## Jefecesti

Would Claire Hybrid HPC with 4.4mm balanced plug be a good pair on Meze Liric and Ifi Gryphon?

I’m mostly listening metal & rock & punk like Amorphis, Nightwish, Tool, Solstafir, Scars on Broadway and Faith no more. I also like to listen Strokes, National, Daft punk, Moby, Placebo and Röyksopp.

I listen around 20-30 hours per week.


----------



## WilliamBlake

Jefecesti said:


> Would Claire Hybrid HPC with 4.4mm balanced plug be a good pair on Meze Liric and Ifi Gryphon?
> 
> I’m mostly listening metal & rock & punk like Amorphis, Nightwish, Tool, Solstafir, Scars on Broadway and Faith no more. I also like to listen Strokes, National, Daft punk, Moby, Placebo and Röyksopp.
> 
> I listen around 20-30 hours per week.


Well I don''t think that the cable would change the nature of the headphone, if it's good now with your music, will be good after, don't expect huge changes.


----------



## iFi audio

arthurito said:


> So when is the new thing due, one week, one month, another year?



Fingers crossed it's just around the corner.



Jefecesti said:


> Would Claire Hybrid HPC with 4.4mm balanced plug be a good pair on Meze Liric



If that's of any help, Matt's hybrid stuff works awesome on cans that are considered as thick and round. Empyreans are like that, but not sure about Liric.


----------



## UntilThen

I'm using Noir Hybrid HPC (silver/copper) with Susvara. Noir HPC Mk2 (copper) is now relegated to He1000se.


----------



## Jefecesti

WilliamBlake said:


> Well I don''t think that the cable would change the nature of the headphone, if it's good now with your music, will be good after, don't expect huge changes.


Thank you for reply! 

That's what I thought about it. Anyhow I adjust the EQ almost all different genres. Meze Liric reacts very well on EQing.


----------



## WilliamBlake

Jefecesti said:


> Thank you for reply!
> 
> That's what I thought about it. Anyhow I adjust the EQ almost all different genres. Meze Liric reacts very well on EQing.


no problem, I got a forza cable for my dt1990, a copper one, is beautiful, but I took it mostly cause the original was way too long, and well, a bit pricey, but is a thing that you buy only once. I don''t know, the sound for me is more or less the same, by changin pads you could obtain more results, but maybe my ears aren''t so polished


----------



## Matez

UntilThen said:


> I'm using Noir Hybrid HPC (silver/copper) with Susvara. Noir HPC Mk2 (copper) is now relegated to He1000se.



That makes sense 



WilliamBlake said:


> no problem, I got a forza cable for my dt1990, a copper one, is beautiful, but I took it mostly cause the original was way too long, and well, a bit pricey, but is a thing that you buy only once. I don''t know, the sound for me is more or less the same, by changin pads you could obtain more results, but maybe my ears aren''t so polished



If you can hear the difference between pads, your ears are OK. Pads change A LOT 

On a side note...






Since you've been asking folks, that new stuff, it's coming.


----------



## ThanatosVI

Matez said:


> That makes sense
> 
> 
> 
> ...


New stuff hype!


----------



## zen87192

ooo... yah... cog wheels... excellent.


----------



## Maxpain

Hello folks...I think I am in the right thread...I am using the hd 650 with the zenstream, zen dac signature going balanced to the zen can can sugnature...and I would like to complete the system with a nice balanced cable for my hd 650. 

What I am hoping is better soundstage and a little more energy....would the Cooper series be enough or I would have to go for hybrid or Claire series? Is there someone that can help me with some feedback of the sound signature that they create? Never had been on the market for cables before so sorry if this is a noob question.

Cheers.


----------



## arthurito

Matez said:


> That makes sense
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No idea what this is, please explain? I was hoping a new cable is coming, isn't that the case?


----------



## iFi audio

Maxpain said:


> Claire series?



Nothing against Matt's pure copper cables, but for HD 650 his Claire Hybrid would be my choice.



arthurito said:


> I was hoping a new cable is coming, isn't that the case?



I have no idea, but that wooden piece with four holes might be a splitter of sorts.


----------



## qua2k

Matez said:


> That makes sense
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone else got wood?  (sorry had to)


----------



## ColdsnapBry

I've got two cables I need and wondering which Forza cables I should go with, as they offer a few models?

First is desktop use 6.3mm for my black silk Sennheiser hd650 off a SW51+ tube amp.
And another is a portable cable for my Focal on the go using 2.5mm


----------



## iFi audio

ColdsnapBry said:


> First is desktop use 6.3mm for my black silk Sennheiser hd650 off a SW51+ tube amp.



In short, Matt's hybrid for Senns (thicker) and copper for Focals (brighter) would be my pick. Whether it's Noir or Claire depends on your budget. Probably Noir for desktop use and Claire for portable would make the most sense, I think.


----------



## Maxpain

iFi audio said:


> Nothing against Matt's pure copper cables, but for HD 650 his Claire Hybrid would be my choice.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea, but that wooden piece with four holes might be a splitter of sorts.


thanks for the suggestion...I think I will give a try to the hybrid series as it is the recommendation from lots of people...and see what will happen.


----------



## Matez

Maxpain said:


> thanks for the suggestion...I think I will give a try to the hybrid series as it is the recommendation from lots of people...and see what will happen.


I'm sure that you'll be happy


----------



## arthurito

@Matez can you confirm if your working on a new ubercable or something else?


----------



## UntilThen

arthurito said:


> @Matez can you confirm if your working on a new ubercable or something else?



He's working on a tube amp.


----------



## ThanatosVI

UntilThen said:


> He's working on a tube amp.


Don't play with my Feelings like that!


----------



## iFi audio

arthurito said:


> @Matez can you confirm if your working on a new ubercable or something else?



He gave us a lot already, that wooden block looks like a splitter of sorts


----------



## Matez

iFi audio said:


> He gave us a lot already, that wooden block looks like a splitter of sorts



You might be right


----------



## deanorthk

Matez said:


> You might be right


@Matez, you guys are producing USB3 cables too or..?


----------



## kmmbd

Got the Claire HPC mk2 for my HE6se V2 and the pairing is excellent. I also love the build and feel of the cable. Definitely recommended.


----------



## devilboy

Looks nice.

Question... How long did it take to receive after you ordered?


----------



## kmmbd

devilboy said:


> Looks nice.
> 
> Question... How long did it take to receive after you ordered?


About two months, though the delay was mostly caused by an external issue.


----------



## CaptainFantastic

kmmbd said:


> About two months, though the delay was mostly caused by an external issue.



Yes, mine took about a week. Received a few days ago. Love the new splitters. Light yet solid.


----------



## devilboy

kmmbd said:


> About two months, though the delay was mostly caused by an external issue.


Ok. Wow.  About a year ago I ordered a Noir hybrid and I think it took 1-2 weeks or so.


CaptainFantastic said:


> Yes, mine took about a week. Received a few days ago. Love the new splitters. Light yet solid.


Ok good. Just curious about possible supply chain issues with that part of the world. 
Where do you live?

I just picked up a Bakoon 13R which only has 6.3 output. I'm either going to get a Noir hybrid for that or re-terminate my Lavri Grande XLR to 6.3. I have to decide between the Bakoon and my current Luxman p-750u.


----------



## Mansinthe86

I've ordered a nice cable for my noire from a guy in Germany. Looks pretty much like the stuff that Forza uses. But I got it in 2 days instead of 2 months. 

He got copper as well.


----------



## deanorthk

I have asked Forza if they can build me a USB3 usb cable, after the TH900mk2 cable they sent me, I'm happy to continue my journey with Forza


----------



## Matez

deanorthk said:


> I have asked Forza if they can build me a USB3 usb cable, after the TH900mk2 cable they sent me, I'm happy to continue my journey with Forza



Thanks 



Mansinthe86 said:


> Looks pretty much like the stuff that Forza uses.



It looks similar, but the conductor material itself surely isn't ours 



devilboy said:


> I just picked up a Bakoon 13R which only has 6.3 output. I'm either going to get a Noir hybrid for that or re-terminate my Lavri Grande XLR to 6.3. I have to decide between the Bakoon and my current Luxman p-750u.



I'd stick to the Bakoon. I've been using the AMP-13R for some time now and it's a keeper. I'm not sure what amp would it take to replace it, but I've tried many much costlier products and none did it.



CaptainFantastic said:


> Yes, mine took about a week. Received a few days ago. Love the new splitters. Light yet solid.



Thanks! As for orders, if we have everything in stock (we usually do), it takes us about a week or so to get the job done.



deanorthk said:


> @Matez, you guys are producing USB3 cables too or..?



Please drop me a mail and we'll have a think, thanks!



kmmbd said:


> Got the Claire HPC mk2 for my HE6se V2 and the pairing is excellent. I also love the build and feel of the cable. Definitely recommended.



Wow, those are gorgeous shots. Can I please put your post on my FB? And thanks a lot for these photos, they really are awesome!


----------



## kmmbd

Matez said:


> Wow, those are gorgeous shots. Can I please put your post on my FB? And thanks a lot for these photos, they really are awesome!


Sure, go ahead!


----------



## deanorthk

Matez said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just sent you an email, thanks a lot


----------



## devilboy

I actually decided to sell the Bakoon. I haven't listed it yet. Anyone may feel free to PM me if interested.


----------



## doze off (Jul 17, 2022)

Hello @Matez , how are you?

I'm new here, I ended up ordering two cables on your site, i sent an email with questions. I hope to be answered.
I'm waiting. Thank you very much in advance!

Order #007474 e #007472.

Edit: I just made another purchase 

Order: #007478


----------



## ahmonge

I’ve ordered a HP cable for my Aeon Noires three days ago (#007496), copper series HPC MK2. Hopefully it arrives soon! It will be my first Forza cable.


----------



## OCC7N

Anybody here who have ordered Claire HPC mk2 for Susvara, with XLR?

I have the Claire hpc mk2 with 6.3 jack and its awesome. I am just wondering how the XLR will look.

Thanks in advance


----------



## OCC7N

jb122 said:


> Has anyone tried a Forza Audioworks cable and also a Norne / Toxic Cables / Lavricables cable and can compare their sound quality? Any comparison between the sound quality of these cables would be really helpful. I've been considering buying a Forza Audioworks cable and trying to choose between these options. And does Forza Audioworks make pure silver cables (with no copper)?


I can not, but I do find Claire mk2 better than stock Arya V2. More spacious/seperated. The stock sound more full and centered/mono

I just ordered a Claire mk2 balanced 4.4 for my Susvara. I love the craftsmanship of the cables. The price is also very good imo.


----------



## OCC7N

doze off said:


> Hello @Matez , how are you?
> 
> I'm new here, I ended up ordering two cables on your site, i sent an email with questions. I hope to be answered.
> I'm waiting. Thank you very much in advance!
> ...


Don´t worry if the answer come a little late you will still get the best service. About delivery I don´t know exactly the time but, its listed under shipping information.

You have to give it some time because even though the parts looks in stock, he still have to build the cable 

I just ordered my 2. cable from Forza and I like them very much.


----------



## iFi audio

OCC7N said:


> About delivery I don´t know exactly the time but, its listed under shipping information.



From our experience it seems that some three working days is all it takes for Matt to assemble an order and two days extra to ship it via UPS. He's now way faster with his manufacturing/shipping times than he was several years ago.


----------



## OCC7N

iFi audio said:


> From our experience it seems that some three working days is all it takes for Matt to assemble an order and two days extra to ship it via UPS. He's now way faster with his manufacturing/shipping times than he was several years ago.


I ordered 2 days ago. If I receive the cable next week…then I am very impressed


----------



## iFi audio

OCC7N said:


> I ordered 2 days ago. If I receive the cable next week…then I am very impressed



Shouldn't be an issue I imagine, the summer season is a bit slower on sales usually, so any waiting times then should be shorter than say last three months of a year.


----------



## RestoredSparda

Just received my first Forza cable for HD800. I also ordered a Claire for my HD650.  Love how light and flexible this is.


----------



## ahmonge

My new cable has just arrived. It is the Copper Series HPC Mk2 semi-transparent black 2 m, with Neutrik 6,3mm jack. Attached are some pictures of it: 

















My impressions. As for the sound, it is splendid, as it is with the cable supplied with the headphones (Aeon 2 Noire). My interest in the cable is not focused on the sound (from a certain quality, I do not distinguish differences), but on the functionality. The finish is excellent, the connectors, especially the 6.35 mm Neutrik, are of high quality and well assembled. It gives a feeling of firmness that they will withstand the inevitable pulls that, despite being careful, they will receive.
The cable is thinner than expected, and has a tendency to keep its shape despite being braided, similar to the stiffness of a wire; it is not very accentuated, but it bothers. The color surprised me, as I was expecting a black or at least gray tone, but it is a dark bronze shade. The microphony is well controlled, you can barely hear it when you touch the cable with your fingers or clothing.
If it weren't for the stiffness and thickness, I would recommend it without reservation, but given its price (128€ excluding shipping), I would explore other options before deciding on this model.


----------



## Chris Kaoss

As you just wrote, it's called semi-transparent.
The pure copper wire has the most influence to the color.

You'll get (light) grey when you take the Claire Hybrid semi-transparent black, bc of the silver wire(s).


----------



## ahmonge

Chris Kaoss said:


> As you just wrote, it's called semi-transparent.
> The pure copper wire has the most influence to the color.
> 
> You'll get (light) grey when you take the Claire Hybrid semi-transparent black, bc of the silver wire(s).


I see, thanks for the explanation.


----------



## Matez

Chris Kaoss said:


> As you just wrote, it's called semi-transparent.
> The pure copper wire has the most influence to the color.
> 
> You'll get (light) grey when you take the Claire Hybrid semi-transparent black, bc of the silver wire(s).



That's affirmative, thanks!



ahmonge said:


> My new cable has just arrived. It is the Copper Series HPC Mk2 semi-transparent black 2 m, with Neutrik 6,3mm jack. Attached are some pictures of it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot for your post! Just to clarify, if I could make Claire less stiff, I would and I know exactly what you mean, but I have no way of improving it and maintaining the same sound quality and microphonic-free behavior. Although more expensive, my Noir cables are for folks who'd like to have something super-slinky for their cans. Still, thanks again for your comment!



RestoredSparda said:


> Just received my first Forza cable for HD800. I also ordered a Claire for my HD650.  Love how light and flexible this is.



Thanks a ton! May I use your post on my FB page please? 



OCC7N said:


> I ordered 2 days ago. If I receive the cable next week…then I am very impressed



You should have it very soon by now, I'm up to speed with all my orders


----------



## RestoredSparda

Feel free to use the post @Matez


----------



## JohanE

Just got my new Copper Series HPC Mk2 from Forza Audioworks.
Really impressed with the cable! It oozes quality. Will order another one for my DCA Aeon 2 Noire at once.


----------



## JohanE

Claire HPC Mk2 vs Hybrid Series HPC for the DCA Aeon 2 Noire? Anyone with experience?


----------



## OCC7N

JohanE said:


> Just got my new Copper Series HPC Mk2 from Forza Audioworks.
> Really impressed with the cable! It oozes quality. Will order another one for my DCA Aeon 2 Noire at once.


I am wondering why your cables comes with 3.5mm TRS and mine comes with TS. My cable is also balanced. hmm. I was told the wiring for 4.4mm/TS doesnt matter but why does it matter for yours. Is that Ananda?


----------



## JohanE

OCC7N said:


> I am wondering why your cables comes with 3.5mm TRS and mine comes with TS. My cable is also balanced. hmm. I was told the wiring for 4.4mm/TS doesnt matter but why does it matter for yours. Is that Ananda?



Oh I have no idea.  Yeah those are the Ananda!


----------



## OCC7N (Aug 17, 2022)

(Question answered in mail)


----------



## Charente

This is my fourth Forza Audioworks cable, plus one converter 

... this Claire Hybrid HPC is up to the usual high standard of construction with nice tight braiding ... this time I went for the Claire with Black Transparent cable type for my Focal Elegia and Schiit Mjolnir Amp .... sounds superb. 

Highly recommended.


----------



## OCC7N

Forza Audioworks Claire mk2 SE … check
Forza Audioworks Claire mk2 4.4 … check
Forza Audioworks Claire mk2 XLR … is next

I just love the craftsmanship, the lightweight of these cables. Perfectly braided. 

Thank you @Matez 🙏


----------



## iFi audio

OCC7N said:


> Forza Audioworks Claire mk2 SE … check
> Forza Audioworks Claire mk2 4.4 … check
> Forza Audioworks Claire mk2 XLR … is next
> 
> ...



If I were you I'd save extra money and order one of Matt's Noir cables. Really slinky stuff and gorgeous to look at IRL.


----------



## OCC7N

iFi audio said:


> If I were you I'd save extra money and order one of Matt's Noir cables. Really slinky stuff and gorgeous to look at IRL.


Actually Im thinking of changing the last one to Noir with some furutech terminations😊


----------



## iFi audio

OCC7N said:


> Actually Im thinking of changing the last one to Noir with some furutech terminations😊



Good stuff, that should make you happy and keep cable expenses away. Well, at least for some time


----------



## Chris Kaoss (Aug 18, 2022)

OCC7N said:


> Forza Audioworks Claire mk2 SE … check
> Forza Audioworks Claire mk2 4.4 … check
> Forza Audioworks Claire mk2 XLR … is next
> 
> ...


Nice.
Why not an extension cable with XLR male and  pentaconn female instead? 

But I did this with a Noir for XLR to 3.5 SE to use my Noir Hybrid Xlr with. 

Now I've to order a Noir Hybrid Xlr for my Verite, bc the OEM cable is way less ergonomic in comparison. ^^


----------



## OCC7N (Aug 18, 2022)

Chris Kaoss said:


> Nice.
> Why not an extension cable with XLR male and  pentaconn female instead?
> 
> But I did this with a Noir for XLR to 3.5 SE to use my Noir Hybrid Xlr with.
> ...


Well my AryaV2 is going to use the 4.4mm, the SE is a spare for now. AryvaV2 is for my gaming pc.

I am building a rig(itx,jcat,tt2) for Susvara. I am almost certain that Forza cable is going to be purchased for this. I have just not found amp yet....Ferrum Audio is the only one on my mind right now. ... so XLR4.

I don´t really like interconnects(for headphones)....I just don´1


----------



## Chris Kaoss

OCC7N said:


> Well my AryaV2 is going to use the 4.4mm, the SE is a spare for now. AryvaV2 is for my gaming pc.
> 
> I am building a rig(itx,jcat,tt2) for Susvara. I am almost certain that Forza cable is going to be purchased for this. I have just not found amp yet....Ferrum Audio is the only one on my mind right now. ... so XLR4.
> 
> I don´t really like interconnects(for headphones)....I just don´1


Valid point. 

FAW is worth every penny.


----------



## doze off

My cables have arrived. No words for the quality. Note 10. Very happy!


----------



## OCC7N (Aug 20, 2022)

I need some helping configuring a cable/link for my TT2-> Susvara

From TT2 I have 2x XLR/female
And the termination plug should be Female/XLR4

But it doesnt look I can chose it
https://forzaaudioworks.com/en/product.php?id_product=36


----------



## Chris Kaoss (Aug 20, 2022)

It's one of the 2 first points on "plug"
Furutech or Neutrik.
@OCC7N


----------



## iFi audio

doze off said:


> My cables have arrived. No words for the quality. Note 10. Very happy!



You better let Matt know that he can use your shots on his FB 



OCC7N said:


> From TT2 I have 2x XLR/female



Aren't those line outputs?


----------



## OCC7N

iFi audio said:


> You better let Matt know that he can use your shots on his FB
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't those line outputs?


Yes I wrote Matt an email


----------



## iFi audio

OCC7N said:


> Yes I wrote Matt an email



Thanks, but just to clarify, your TT2' rear XLRs, those aren't for cans, are they?


----------



## Chris Kaoss

iFi audio said:


> Thanks, but just to clarify, your TT2' rear XLRs, those aren't for cans, are they?


When set to amplification mode, the TT2 is able to output up to 20W from back XLRs.


----------



## iFi audio

Chris Kaoss said:


> When set to amplification mode, the TT2 is able to output up to 20W from back XLRs.


Ach, OK, now all makes sense, thanks


----------



## OCC7N

Chris Kaoss said:


> When set to amplification mode, the TT2 is able to output up to 20W from back XLRs.





iFi audio said:


> Ach, OK, now all makes sense, thanks


Its for Susvara the “passive ear speakers”😂😂

Right now I dont know which mode is right for the Susvara, so I will be very cautious. 

Normally its in DAC mode(USB) when I use the front/SE. So It should be in AMP mode even from USB?


----------



## Matez (Aug 21, 2022)

JohanE said:


> Just got my new Copper Series HPC Mk2 from Forza Audioworks.
> Really impressed with the cable! It oozes quality. Will order another one for my DCA Aeon 2 Noire at once.



Awesome stuff, thank you and enjoy! Can I please use your post on my FB  ?



doze off said:


> My cables have arrived. No words for the quality. Note 10. Very happy!



This is no less impressive! Thanks for the business, may my products serve you well and can I please use your post on my FB too  ?


----------



## Slim1970

What headphones do you select for Audio-Technica that use A2DC connectors? Is this a special request?


----------



## JohanE

Matez said:


> Awesome stuff, thank you and enjoy! Can I please use your post on my FB  ?
> 
> Yes of course!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Empyah (Aug 21, 2022)

ahmonge said:


> My new cable has just arrived. It is the Copper Series HPC Mk2 semi-transparent black 2 m, with Neutrik 6,3mm jack. Attached are some pictures of it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When you get better, more resolving gear you will start to hear differences in interconnects (at least to my experience, for what it's worth).
You would be surprised what you headphones can do out of a bigger amp/DAC.


----------



## musicday

I will need soon a cable for my pioneer master 1.😀


----------



## iFi audio

Empyah said:


> You would be surprised what you headphones can do out of a bigger amp/DAC.



There's something there for sure, but let me add that demanding cans benefit from powerful amps more than those easy to drive


----------



## UntilThen

iFi audio said:


> There's something there for sure, but let me add that demanding cans benefit from powerful amps more than those easy to drive



Truer words have never been spoken.


----------



## iFi audio

UntilThen said:


> Truer words have never been spoken.



Thanks! I kinda stated the obvious, but it needs to be said every now and then


----------



## musicday (Aug 23, 2022)

Very good headphone cables.


----------



## USAFCarters

Ooohhhhh, Noir Hybrid HPCs arrived last night for my ZMF Verite Open!

I don't know if i'm on the "can hear a difference in the sound" team but I can 100% see the quality of parts and construction versus other cables I have. Will buy again for any TOTL purchases for sure. Great cables!


----------



## OCC7N

USAFCarters said:


> Ooohhhhh, Noir Hybrid HPCs arrived last night for my ZMF Verite Open!
> 
> I don't know if i'm on the "can hear a difference in the sound" team but I can 100% see the quality of parts and construction versus other cables I have. Will buy again for any TOTL purchases for sure. Great cables!


Its an addiction. I have a Forza for every connection type😂🙌


----------



## Nostoi

Slim1970 said:


> What headphones do you select for Audio-Technica that use A2DC connectors? Is this a special request?


You can ask @Matez directly, I think. I've ordered a few A2DC cables from Forza and the fit is perfect. Probably some photos on this thread. 

Which Audio-Technica headphones out of interest?


----------



## USAFCarters

OCC7N said:


> Its an addiction. I have a Forza for every connection type😂🙌


I honestly think I just acquired this same addiction the second I pulled the cables out of the bag


----------



## iFi audio

USAFCarters said:


> I honestly think I just acquired this same addiction the second I pulled the cables out of the bag



Yes, these are quality products and for a price that's not unreasonable


----------



## Misunari

Slim1970 said:


> What headphones do you select for Audio-Technica that use A2DC connectors? Is this a special request?


After asking I was told to use the Dan Clark Audio option since its the same price, and then say its for A2DC in the order notes. 
Its been a while though so I'm not sure if it's still the same! Best to ask.


----------



## Jefecesti

I've had the meze Liric now about for six months which I truly love. Forza cables upgraded the feeliing a lot.


----------



## Chris Kaoss

Jefecesti said:


> I've had the meze Liric now about for six months which I truly love. Forza cables upgraded the feeliing a lot.


Yeah.
It is one wonderful piece of the whole enjoyment.


----------



## doze off

Jefecesti said:


> I've had the meze Liric now about for six months which I truly love. Forza cables upgraded the feeliing a lot.


Like here. Very happy!


----------



## Charente

doze off said:


> Like here. Very happy!


Looks great ... seriously considering FAW XLR for my Emyreans


----------



## Matez

Jefecesti said:


> I've had the meze Liric now about for six months which I truly love. Forza cables upgraded the feeliing a lot.





doze off said:


> Like here. Very happy!





Chris Kaoss said:


> It is one wonderful piece of the whole enjoyment.



Thanks a lot guys, such feedback really means A LOT to me, even after years of cable making 



Charente said:


> seriously considering FAW XLR for my Emyreans



These are brilliant cans and as such they surely deserve a nice cable!


----------



## doze off (Sep 1, 2022)

Charente said:


> Looks great ... seriously considering FAW XLR for my Emyreans


I also bought it for Meze Elite along with Liric. Elite hasn't arrived for me yet, i believe it will arrive next week, but the cable is already here waiting.


----------



## Charente

Also posted on Meze Empyrean thread ...

Having 'run-in' my brain with the Empyreans, it's time to consider a new cable ... thinking Forza (again !). Do I go for the Noir HPC Mk2, with the UPOCC pure copper conductor, or the Noir Hybrid HPC with UPOCC copper and silver ? According to the Forza website, the former is said to provide a "slightly warm tonal balance, with deep, rich textured bass and intimate midrange" ... the latter, a "natural sound signature, with full bodied, dynamic sound".

Anyone with any experience of the latter copper/silver version with the Empyrean ?


----------



## JayDM

After trying most options in the price ranges these have come out on top for quality, build, options, value and speed of delivery.  Impressive.


----------



## OCC7N

JayDM said:


> After trying most options in the price ranges these have come out on top for quality, build, options, value and speed of delivery.  Impressive.


True!


----------



## Matez

Jefecesti said:


> I've had the meze Liric now about for six months which I truly love. Forza cables upgraded the feeliing a lot.



Thanks a lot 



Charente said:


> Anyone with any experience of the latter copper/silver version with the Empyrean ?



I'd personally go with hybrid. Empys are fairly warm as is 



JayDM said:


> After trying most options in the price ranges these have come out on top for quality, build, options, value and speed of delivery. Impressive.



Thank you 



doze off said:


> Like here. Very happy!



That's an awesome shot! I confess that I've just shared on my FB wall. Hope you don't mind? On that post I've mentioned from where I got it


----------



## kumar402

It’s been 3 years since I’m using Forza cable with my ZMF and it’s as good as new.
If one thing I could change it’s the weight of barrel where we split the cable to left and right. I am waiting for thanksgiving to pick one for my HD800s


----------



## Chris Kaoss

kumar402 said:


> It’s been 3 years since I’m using Forza cable with my ZMF and it’s as good as new.
> If one thing I could change it’s the weight of barrel where we split the cable to left and right. I am waiting for thanksgiving to pick one for my HD800s


Did you pick the Hybrid for the VO/VC?
Waiting for my mind to settle which FAW cable I'll going with.


----------



## kumar402

Chris Kaoss said:


> Did you pick the Hybrid for the VO/VC?
> Waiting for my mind to settle which FAW cable I'll going with.


I actually went for all copper Noir HPC mkII. It’s warm and musical but I do see a point of using silver a bit with VC


----------



## Chris Kaoss

kumar402 said:


> I actually went for all copper Noir HPC mkII. It’s warm and musical but I do see a point of using silver a bit with VC


Thanks.
And you know what's coming already. ^^



What's the point on the VC to use hybrid, iyo?


----------



## kumar402

Chris Kaoss said:


> Thanks.
> And you know what's coming already. ^^
> 
> 
> ...


VC is a warm headphone with Auteur Pad and if it is too much of a good thing with pure copper then hybrid may even it out. I am using Universe Suede and copper works great with universe suede and VC.


----------



## Nostoi

Cross-posted from IE900 thread: Just arrived: Forza Claire Hybrid IEM cable terminating in Furutech 4.4mm Not listed on Forza's site, but no doubt you can drop 'em a line. First impressions: beautiful. Ergonomically spot on. Cable is thick (8 wires), but very malleable, and fits around the ear with ease (big improvement on my previous Brise cable in this respect which required the slider to sit under the chin). Initial sound impression: everything you love about the IE900 but more refined, more transparent, and smoother. Recommended! Bonus points for pairing well with rock monster thingy.


----------



## joshnor713 (Sep 21, 2022)

Nostoi said:


> Cross-posted from IE900 thread: Just arrived: Forza Claire Hybrid IEM cable terminating in Furutech 4.4mm Not listed on Forza's site, but no doubt you can drop 'em a line. First impressions: beautiful. Ergonomically spot on. Cable is thick (8 wires), but very malleable, and fits around the ear with ease (big improvement on my previous Brise cable in this respect which required the slider to sit under the chin). Initial sound impression: everything you love about the IE900 but more refined, more transparent, and smoother. Recommended! Bonus points for pairing well with rock monster thingy.


Pretty, and great pics!

Shoutout from another H2/2go user with the IE 900. Love the stackup caddy you have there. What's the amp?


----------



## Nostoi

joshnor713 said:


> Pretty, and great pics!
> 
> Shoutout from another H2/2go user with the IE 900. Love the stackup caddy you have there. What's the amp?


Thank you!

Hugo2Go indeed a superb combo with IE900. Blissful.

The mini-rack thing is from here - https://www.amazon.co.jp/gp/product/B07NDRD2PT/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 I can recommend it a lot.


----------



## OCC7N

https://www.audiophonics.fr/fr/meub...um-289-x-238-x-188mm-noir-argent-p-16813.html

https://www.audiophonics.fr/fr/meub...rylique-pour-pa3-mx3-vx3-d30-a30-p-13264.html


----------



## DemogorgoN6

About 6 Years ago I've used Hifiman HE-400 with Forza AudioWorks Noire cable with Astell&Kern AK100 and Feliks Audio Esspressivo E tube amp it was just perfect for me at that time  ...
Lately I bought Fiio M11 plus ESS and Hifiman Edition XS so I ordered Forza HPC cable with 4.4 pentacon ...as always its top quality, a little more stiff than noire (think I'll get 3m noire when I'll buy topping a90D )  So...I'm Interior photographer but sometimes I like to do product photography that's why I decided to take some pics of Forza cable I own


----------



## OCC7N (Sep 22, 2022)

Anybody who has the iFi diablo, I can not recommend the SE Viablue jack, the tip is wider and take some pressure to push in. Lovely cable but it just takes more force than other jacks. Buy Furutech or standard instead.


----------



## Chris Kaoss

DemogorgoN6 said:


> About 6 Years ago I've used Hifiman HE-400 with Forza AudioWorks Noire cable with Astell&Kern AK100 and Feliks Audio Esspressivo E tube amp it was just perfect for me at that time  ...
> Lately I bought Fiio M11 plus ESS and Hifiman Edition XS so I ordered Forza HPC cable with 4.4 pentacon ...as always its top quality, a little more stiff than noire (think I'll get 3m noire when I'll buy topping a90D )  So...I'm Interior photographer but sometimes I like to do product photography that's why I decided to take some pics of Forza cable I own


Nice pics.   

But you've missed to drop the line:

*Ofc I'd be honored if you use my pics for your FB page.*  @Matez ^^


----------



## DemogorgoN6

Chris Kaoss said:


> But you've missed to drop the line:
> 
> *Ofc I'd be honored if you use my pics for your FB page.*  @Matez ^^


awwww forgot about it, how do You edit posts here?!


----------



## Chris Kaoss

DemogorgoN6 said:


> awwww forgot about it, how do You edit posts here?!


Next to the report button.


----------



## BS5711

OCC7N said:


> Anybody who has the iFi diablo, I can not recommend the SE Viablue jack, the tip is wider and take some pressure to push in. Lovely cable but it just takes more force than other jacks. Buy Furutech or standard instead.



I have two Forza cables with 1/4 inch Viablue, no problem with my Diablo, perfect fit.


----------



## BS5711

I just got three Claire HPC Mk2 cables, all with black semi transparent insulation.

One for HD600 with Furutech 4.4mm Pentaconn, one for DCA Aeon Noire and Mr Speakers Aeon Flow Open with Viablue 1/4 inch plug and one for DT1770 also with Viablue 1/4 inch.

Beautifully made, fantastic attention to detail, excellent components quick delivery and very reasonably priced even if the Furutech 4.4mm does add a bit.

I am not really into the possible effects of a cable on sound but they certainly all sound good …. if that’s a thing, I know a lot believe it is.

Many thanks Mat 👍


----------



## dexter35yrs

Forza AudioWorks Noir HPC Mk2 for focal clear mg. After looking at reviews I decided to use forza audioworks and I'm not disappointed very well made and solid great sound for my ears . Great communication from matt from start to finish. Many thanks


----------



## h2oglasses (Sep 27, 2022)

Am running Forza Claire Hybrid HPC (4.4mm balanced) for IE900 on R8, working great by larger sound stage, more texture, and dynamics. The mid range got a little thicker, but not much. I do like the cable. It has to be noted that the response of the customer support is quick, accurate and helpful.


----------



## Chris Kaoss

h2oglasses said:


> Am running Forza Claire Hybrid HPC (4.4mm balanced) for IE900 on R8, working great by larger sound stage, more texture, and dynamics. The mid range got a little thicker, but not much. I do like the cable. It has to be noted that the response of the customer support is quick, accurate and helpful.


This cable makes the IE900 disappear. ^^


----------



## baneand

Today received the Claire HPC Mk2 for Meze Liric. Sound feels like it opened but I didn't do the pulling in/out to compare with the old cable, it was for me mainly about aesthetics  - they look nice together:


----------



## Pammie359321

Hey guys, I just placed an order on forza website.. can anyone advice me how long does forza usually takes to deliver to Singapore?
Thanks


----------



## PedroTaboaco

I need honest and informed opinions. Is the Forza Audioworks Noir Hybrid HPC cable a good upgrade to the original Audeze LCD-2 Classic cable? I can buy this Forza Audioworks cable for 125 euros, is it worth the investment?


----------



## ToniFromMars

To me this cable is well worth the investment, plus if you can get it for only 125 EUR is a no brainer.


----------



## OCC7N

PedroTaboaco said:


> I need honest and informed opinions. Is the Forza Audioworks Noir Hybrid HPC cable a good upgrade to the original Audeze LCD-2 Classic cable? I can buy this Forza Audioworks cable for 125 euros, is it worth the investment?


the Claire HPC mk2 is a easy win over the Arya V2 stock cable. The hybrid should be better indeed


----------



## jonathan c

PedroTaboaco said:


> I need honest and informed opinions. Is the Forza Audioworks Noir Hybrid HPC cable a good upgrade to the original Audeze LCD-2 Classic cable? I can buy this Forza Audioworks cable for 125 euros, is it worth the investment?


I have three Noir Hybrid headphone cables: mini XLR (for Audeze, ZMF), 3.5mm (for Clear, Gjallarhorn JM Edition), and Sennheiser HD600 / 650 / 6XX. The headphone cables are _excellent._


----------



## BS5711 (Oct 6, 2022)

New Forza AudioWorks 4.4mm to 4.4mm interconnect with all five poles used so it works line into ifi Diablo. Many 4.4mm interconnects only use four of the five poles, omitting the ground, and they don’t play nice with the Diablo.

Matches the Forza HD600 cable.


----------



## Matez

BS5711 said:


> I have two Forza cables with 1/4 inch Viablue, no problem with my Diablo, perfect fit.



Tolerances on both 4.4mm plugs and sockets still aren't ideal, but I'm seeing less and less issues with them, which is good. 



jonathan c said:


> I have three Noir Hybrid headphone cables: mini XLR (for Audeze, ZMF), 3.5mm (for Clear, Gjallarhorn JM Edition), and Sennheiser HD600 / 650 / 6XX. The headphone cables are _excellent._



Thank you 



BS5711 said:


> New Forza AudioWorks 4.4mm to 4.4mm interconnect with all five poles used so it works line into ifi Diablo. Many 4.4mm interconnects only use four of the five poles, omitting the ground, and they don’t play nice with the Diablo.
> 
> Matches the Forza HD600 cable.



That's the idea, thanks a lot! Also, may I use your post on my FB wall please  ?



ToniFromMars said:


> To me this cable is well worth the investment, plus if you can get it for only 125 EUR is a no brainer.



Thanks to you too


----------



## BS5711 (Oct 8, 2022)

“ That's the idea, thanks a lot! Also, may I use your post on my FB wall please  ? “

Absolutely Mat, it would be my pleasure 👍


----------



## Matez

BS5711 said:


> Absolutely Mat, it would be my pleasure 👍



Thank you!


----------



## iFi audio

BS5711 said:


> New Forza AudioWorks 4.4mm to 4.4mm interconnect with all five poles used so it works line into ifi Diablo. Many 4.4mm interconnects only use four of the five poles, omitting the ground, and they don’t play nice with the Diablo.
> 
> Matches the Forza HD600 cable.



That view is absolutely stunning, thanks a lot for sharing


----------



## JaquesGelee (Oct 17, 2022)

After quite a while, some time for listening and testing.
stay healthy and enjoy music 🎧🎶👌🏻
*Noir Hybrid HPC


----------



## iFi audio

JaquesGelee said:


> After quite a while, some time for listening and testing.
> stay healthy and enjoy music 🎧🎶👌🏻



I have to say that your black HifiMan cans go really well with the Noir!


----------



## sacguy231

Picked up a Forza cable,really like the flexibility/softness. Forgive my ignorance, any way to tell visually which series of cable this is? From the website I had a hard time seeing any visual cues that were different between the Hybrid, HPC Mk2, etc.. Thx!


----------



## Arniesb

sacguy231 said:


> Picked up a Forza cable,really like the flexibility/softness. Forgive my ignorance, any way to tell visually which series of cable this is? From the website I had a hard time seeing any visual cues that were different between the Hybrid, HPC Mk2, etc.. Thx!


Stunning shot!


----------



## ToniFromMars

sacguy231 said:


> Picked up a Forza cable,really like the flexibility/softness. Forgive my ignorance, any way to tell visually which series of cable this is? From the website I had a hard time seeing any visual cues that were different between the Hybrid, HPC Mk2, etc.. Thx!


I think it's the Noir HPC Mk2, which is very similar to the Noir Hybrid HPC.


----------



## JaquesGelee (Oct 17, 2022)

sacguy231 said:


> Picked up a Forza cable,really like the flexibility/softness. Forgive my ignorance, any way to tell visually which series of cable this is? From the website I had a hard time seeing any visual cues that were different between the Hybrid, HPC Mk2, etc.. Thx!


Hey,

could be Noir Hybrid HPC (pure copper and silver) or even Noir HPC MK2 (pure copper). Only the initial buyer knows or maybe Mat himself by eventually remembering the owner by sent pic.

Otherwise you couldn't know, cause outer black sleeve is the same on both.

Maybe one of them is a little bit more flexible, but i couldn't say, if i could "detect it" or even while rolling the litz within the sleeve between my fingers... 😅
Measure the resistance isn't an indicator too i'd say.
But at all, it is a newer one cause of the splitter finish.

Could i may ask why you would like to know about? Do you have bought it second hand?

Cheers


----------



## iFi audio

JaquesGelee said:


> Hey,
> 
> could be Noir Hybrid HPC (pure copper and silver) or even Noir HPC MK2 (pure copper). Only the initial buyer knows or maybe Mat himself by eventually remembering the owner by sent pic.
> 
> ...



I think that asking Matt about a specific Noir order is the only way to know whether it's copper or hybrid. In both cases his conductors are hidden inside their black outer sleeves, so yeah...


----------



## ThanatosVI

@Matez  new upscaled Noire announced on Facebook.

What does upscaled mean here?
Thicker gauge?
More silver?


----------



## Chris Kaoss

Noir or Noir Hybrid?

Maybe 16 strands.


----------



## JaquesGelee

Chris Kaoss said:


> Noir or Noir Hybrid?
> 
> Maybe 16 strands.


Too heavy.
I guess he mean the burn in service, could be wrong. 🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## ThanatosVI

JaquesGelee said:


> Too heavy.
> I guess he mean the burn in service, could be wrong. 🤷🏼‍♂️


Too heavy?
Not for the market, most cable manufacturers have offerings with more than twice the cable mass of a Noire and they sell very well.

Personally I don't think that the new release has 16 strands, but who knows


----------



## Nostoi

ThanatosVI said:


> @Matez  new upscaled Noire announced on Facebook.
> 
> What does upscaled mean here?
> Thicker gauge?
> More silver?


I'd imagine it's just a premium version of the Noire Hybrid with Furutech plugs, similar to Moon Audio's premium line. Could be wrong, though.


----------



## ThanatosVI

Nostoi said:


> I'd imagine it's just a premium version of the Noire Hybrid with Furutech plugs, similar to Moon Audio's premium line. Could be wrong, though.


Wouldn't that be weird to make an announcement of the sort for it though?
You could order the Noire Hybrid with Furutech plug for years.


----------



## JaquesGelee (Oct 22, 2022)

ThanatosVI said:


> Too heavy?
> Not for the market, most cable manufacturers have offerings with more than twice the cable mass of a Noire and they sell very well.
> 
> Personally I don't think that the new release has 16 strands, but who knows


Sure, i know about heavier cables. But for me personally the Noir Series has the right weight. More is too much to me. But this is personal preference. ✌🏻

So, yeah could be more strands. Burn in service, a new pure silver litz or even something else.

We'll know soon for sure. I also still don't get the wooden block announcement.


----------



## ThanatosVI

JaquesGelee said:


> We'll know soon for sure. I also still don't get the wooden block announcement.


The wooden Block could be a Filter device.
This can be useful to drop the noisefloor especially when using WiFi sources. 

Curious what it will be and what it will cost in the end.

If it is a Filter I imagine something like this. 
https://www.octave.de/htdocs/verstaerker/filter_3-p.php


----------



## Nostoi

ThanatosVI said:


> Wouldn't that be weird to make an announcement of the sort for it though?
> You could order the Noire Hybrid with Furutech plug for years.


Maybe, but perhaps it's an option for those just browsing the site to simplify the process. If it's more than that, then that would be intriguing. 

Hopefully more details soon.


----------



## Nostoi

JaquesGelee said:


> Sure, i know about heavier cables. But for me personally the Noir Series has the right weight. More is too much to me. But this is personal preference. ✌🏻
> 
> So, yeah could be more strands. Burn in service, a new pure silver litz or even something else.
> 
> We'll know soon for sure. I also still don't get the wooden block announcement.


Would 100% love to see Forza offering pure silver 🙏


----------



## UntilThen

I use Forza Audioworks cables on my HiFiMans. Noir HPC Mk2 on He1000se and Noir Hybrid HPC on Susvara. 

No need to $1000s on silly price cables. I rather spend them on tubes !


----------



## Chris Kaoss

UntilThen said:


> I use Forza Audioworks cables on my HiFiMans. Noir HPC Mk2 on He1000se and Noir Hybrid HPC on Susvara.
> 
> No need to $1000s on silly price cables. I rather spend them on tubes !


You are, for sure.   

As always, nice rig(s).


----------



## UntilThen

Chris Kaoss said:


> You are, for sure.
> 
> As always, nice rig(s).



Thanks.


----------



## Arum16

ThanatosVI said:


> @Matez  new upscaled Noire announced on Facebook.
> 
> What does upscaled mean here?
> Thicker gauge?
> More silver?


What's keeping me very curious, is the "big brand new stuff we have in our pipeline 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" that has been looming for some time now


----------



## iFi audio

JaquesGelee said:


> I guess he mean the burn in service, could be wrong. 🤷🏼‍♂️



The burn-in service and Furutech plugs only from what I can tell. If there were any changes regarding geometry or conductive area, we'd know already I think


----------



## Nostoi

iFi audio said:


> The burn-in service and Furutech plugs only from what I can tell. If there were any changes regarding geometry or conductive area, we'd know already I think


Agreed, I'm sure if there was more to it, then it would have been mentioned on the FB post already.


----------



## Guipnox

UntilThen said:


> I use Forza Audioworks cables on my HiFiMans. Noir HPC Mk2 on He1000se and Noir Hybrid HPC on Susvara.
> 
> No need to $1000s on silly price cables. I rather spend them on tubes !


Nice. 
I thought you sold HEKSE.


----------



## UntilThen

Guipnox said:


> Nice.
> I thought you sold HEKSE.



That was the picture taken just before I sold it.  

I sold off He1000se, Wa22 with a dozen good tubes and some cash to fund Telemachus.


----------



## iFi audio

UntilThen said:


> fund Telemachus.



Just googled that amp and if it sounds at least half as good as it looks, you have a lovely deck right there


----------



## UntilThen

iFi audio said:


> Just googled that amp and if it sounds at least half as good as it looks, you have a lovely deck right there



Looks are the icing on the cake. After I have Odyssey (KT88 / EL34) for a while, I started talking to the builder about a 300b amp. If a 300b amp could be voiced similarly to Odyssey (clarity, fast transient, impact and wide soundstage), I would be interested. That's what I told him.

Next thing I know, he created Telemachus, the son of Odyssey as in the folklore.


----------



## nekromantik

@Matez hello I placed order on your website and need to make change. I sent email to you also. Thanks


----------



## chronograf86

Not sure if anyone can advise. Does anyone know what 3.5 jacks are used on balanced cable for Denon? Those who are connected to the headphones


----------



## OCC7N

JaquesGelee said:


> After quite a while, some time for listening and testing.
> stay healthy and enjoy music 🎧🎶👌🏻
> *Noir Hybrid HPC


Why dual XLR, isnt that a oldy now?

I am asking because I also have dual input on my headamp. should I choose that for my headphone?(over XLR4)


----------



## iFi audio

UntilThen said:


> Next thing I know, he created Telemachus, the son of Odyssey as in the folklore.



That's clever


----------



## JaquesGelee (Oct 25, 2022)

OCC7N said:


> Why dual XLR, isnt that a oldy now?
> 
> I am asking because I also have dual input on my headamp. should I choose that for my headphone?(over XLR4)


Hey OCC7N,

as far as i know for the iHA-6 above, there is no difference circuit based using Dual XLR3 or even XLR4. It should matters in some special cases (SE HP's, adapters, aso).

In general/ beside the setup above, XLR3 has ground, XLR4 does not.
*someone please correct me, if i am wrong.

Stay healthy and enjoy music. 🎶✌🏻

Cheers


----------



## iFi audio

JaquesGelee said:


> as far as i know for the iHA-6 above, there is no difference circuit based using Dual XLR3 or even XLR4. It should matters in some special cases (SE HP's, adapters, aso).
> *someone please correct me, if i am wrong.



2x 3-pin or one 4-pin XLR is a matter of convenience, but the circuitry for both should be the same and I'd be surprised if it weren't. Hope this helps, thanks!


----------



## Leonarfd

Claire Hybrid has been a great cable, kinda wondering if I want to step up to the Noir HPC Mk2 for with Verite to get pure copper.


----------



## nekromantik

got my IEM Hybrid 2 days ago. fast service 
i wish I had gone for shorter length though. did not measure my older cable which was perfect length haha


----------



## iFi audio

Leonarfd said:


> Claire Hybrid has been a great cable, kinda wondering if I want to step up to the Noir HPC Mk2 for with Verite to get pure copper.



For what it's worth, Noir is a clear step up over Claire and the better your cans, amp and DAC are, the more audible that difference will be


----------



## bujinkan

Need advice please ...I don't know but I need 2 cables ....1 for my focal Celeste to 4.4 and one mmcx for my two pairs Fiio fh9 and ibasso it01x also to 4.4. they will play either to my ibasso dap or on the ifi zen dac 2 on the laptop . What are the diferences between copper series MK2 and hybrid series ?


----------



## alxw0w

Simple question, how long were you guys waiting for the cable?


----------



## ThanatosVI

alxw0w said:


> Simple question, how long were you guys waiting for the cable?


Last time I ordered at Forza it Took only a week. (Custom length, so nothing he had in stock already)


----------



## alxw0w

ThanatosVI said:


> Last time I ordered at Forza it Took only a week. (Custom length, so nothing he had in stock already)


Thanks, when did you get any info about your order?
I've ordered cable two days ago (via page) and nothing is happening, there is zero feedback information


----------



## iFi audio

alxw0w said:


> I've ordered cable two days ago (via page) and nothing is happening, there is zero feedback information



Usually upon placing an order you're in the system and then several working days later you get a mail with tracking. If I were you I'd wait at this point and possibly contact Matt if there are no updates after this weekend


----------



## alota (Nov 4, 2022)

alxw0w said:


> Thanks, when did you get any info about your order?
> I've ordered cable two days ago (via page) and nothing is happening, there is zero feedback information


Go to FAW with car. Is faster 
Now serious: depends..one time i received soon, one time after 15 days


----------



## Nostoi

alxw0w said:


> Thanks, when did you get any info about your order?
> I've ordered cable two days ago (via page) and nothing is happening, there is zero feedback information


Varies significantly in my experience. Generally, what you describe is it how it works. There's no "ordering in preparation, "order dispatched" update. Often, I'll just order and then two weeks later it arrives, even though I didn't receive the tracking. It's not always as efficient or communicative as other brands, but end results are worth the wait.


----------



## alota

Nostoi said:


> Varies significantly in my experience. Generally, what you describe is it how it works. There's no "ordering in preparation, "order dispatched" update. Often, I'll just order and then two weeks later it arrives, even though I didn't receive the tracking. It's not always as efficient or communicative as other brands, but end results are worth the wait.


You are right. Now i remember one time i received the cable and after the tracking


----------



## Nostoi

alota said:


> You are right. Now i remember one time i received the cable and after the tracking


I mean, in an ideal world, Forza would hire a staff member devoted to emailing/status updates/postal updates etc. Since I think Matt does the bulk of it - certainly the emailing  - there will be some lapses. Compared to some other US cable companies, the turnover is generally quick. But compared to any other non-boutique outlet, you have to be patient.


----------



## alota

Nostoi said:


> I mean, in an ideal world, Forza would hire a staff member devoted to emailing/status updates/postal updates etc. Since I think Matt does the bulk of it - certainly the emailing  - there will be some lapses. Compared to some other US cable companies, the turnover is generally quick. But compared to any other non-boutique outlet, you have to be patient.


Yes i know. I have no complaint. Always received my cables without problem and without custom


----------



## ToddRaymond

My Mk2/Noir 4.4 mm to 4-pin XLR 0.5 m adapter shipped out in under one week. It's fantastic.


----------



## iFi audio

Nostoi said:


> I mean, in an ideal world, Forza would hire a staff member devoted to emailing/status updates/postal updates etc. Since I think Matt does the bulk of it - certainly the emailing - there will be some lapses. Compared to some other US cable companies, the turnover is generally quick. But compared to any other non-boutique outlet, you have to be patient.



AFAIK Matt does most tasks himself and has one employee. Had he any extra staff, his products' price would have to go up I imagine.


----------



## shwnwllms

Just purchased my first FAW cable, for my LCD-5. Noir HPC MK2 (Furutech XLR) + 0.5 M Furutech XLR to Furutech 6.3mm extension. 

This is the perfect solution to swap between my Pendant SE & V550 Pro (and it didn’t break the bank)


----------



## iFi audio

shwnwllms said:


> Just purchased my first FAW cable, for my LCD-5. Noir HPC MK2 (Furutech XLR) + 0.5 M Furutech XLR to Furutech 6.3mm extension.
> 
> This is the perfect solution to swap between my Pendant SE & V550 Pro (and it didn’t break the bank)



Hey, congrats and share a photo or two in your setup once you have that cable


----------



## helljudgement

Hi I'm strongly considering getting a cable for my ZMF Atrium. Just 2 questions hoping to get some clarity.

Based on what I'm reading I'm leaning towards the hybrid but has anyone tried the Noir HPC with the Atrium?
Furutech plugs are much more expensive than the other options and I can't seem to find any comparisons re the plug types. Are there any benefits for getting the Furutech over Neutrik 4 pin XLR?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## iFi audio

helljudgement said:


> Furutech plugs are much more expensive than the other options and I can't seem to find any comparisons re the plug types. Are there any benefits for getting the Furutech over Neutrik 4 pin XLR?



Although I won't comment on sound quality, Furutech plugs are very solid and feel very good in hand, but Neutriks do the job, are very reliable too and cost-effective. If you have extra money to spend, go Furutech, but you'll be happy no matter the choice.  Hope this helps at least a bit, thanks!


----------



## curvz

iFi audio said:


> Although I won't comment on sound quality, Furutech plugs are very solid and feel very good in hand, but Neutriks do the job, are very reliable too and cost-effective. If you have extra money to spend, go Furutech, but you'll be happy no matter the choice.  Hope this helps at least a bit, thanks!


Fully agree, I was typing the same thing, almost the exact same wording! Just a bit slower  

I had the male XLR Furutech and now have a cable with a female XLR from Furutech, and two female 3-pin XLR from Neutrik (all from FAW, actually). The Furutech are a full metal build and very nice, super solid feel. Neutrik are a bit cheaper, lighter and with a bit of plastic/rubber, not bad, but a little less premium. I would not worry about the difference in sound quality to be fair.

Furutech in the foreground here. Female plugs, but same series as the male.


----------



## helljudgement

iFi audio said:


> Hope this helps at least a bit, thanks!





curvz said:


> Neutrik are a bit cheaper, lighter and with a bit of plastic/rubber, not bad, but a little less premium.


Thanks for the assessments. I think I’ll go with the hybrid with neutrik 4 pin. Heard good things about the build so can’t wait for it to arrive.


----------



## iFi audio

helljudgement said:


> Thanks for the assessments. I think I’ll go with the hybrid with neutrik 4 pin. Heard good things about the build so can’t wait for it to arrive.



Makes sense. If you like the cable, you can get Furutech in the next one (there's always the next one, just saying  ) and compare.



curvz said:


> Fully agree, I was typing the same thing, almost the exact same wording! Just a bit slower



Cheers!


----------



## Thomas Ernst P

Just got my second batch of Forza cables. Built like tank. one USB A to Mini USB  for beloved Korg Dac. And a Noir for my Denon 5200. Connected via 3,5mm Viablue with and extender to 6,35mm also with Viablue.
Feels like Christmas came early. Much warmer and wider sound.


----------



## iFi audio

Thomas Ernst P said:


> Just got my second batch of Forza cables. Built like tank. one USB A to Mini USB for beloved Korg Dac. And a Noir for my Denon 5200. Connected via 3,5mm Viablue with and extender to 6,35mm also with Viablue.
> Feels like Christmas came early. Much warmer and wider sound.



Good call, enjoy


----------



## kajetanjazz

Absolutely great!


----------



## iFi audio

kajetanjazz said:


> Absolutely great!



And quite the definition of a portable hardware 

It's cool how you exploit your DAP as just a transport connected to a standalone DAC, that goes into a standalone amp. Very cool indeed!


----------



## kajetanjazz

iFi audio said:


> And quite the definition of a portable hardware
> 
> It's cool how you exploit your DAP as just a transport connected to a standalone DAC, that goes into a standalone amp. Very cool indeed!


I actually consider it more of a desktop system for my small student room, but true its great benefit is being transportable and I always take everything with me when flying back to my home country. The DAP was actually bought solely for being a transport to connect via coax to Hugo, and is the cheapest out of these components


----------



## iFi audio

kajetanjazz said:


> The DAP was actually bought solely for being a transport to connect via coax to Hugo, and is the cheapest out of these components



That's a nice way of using it. DAPs are solid on UI and storage and are good as AiO devices, but their DAC and amp stages often don't quite match standalone products designed to do these functions separately. Good stuff though, enjoy


----------



## ScotchNeat

Any Black Friday sales this year?


----------



## ThanatosVI (Nov 23, 2022)

ScotchNeat said:


> Any Black Friday sales this year?


Afaik Forza AudioWorks has never black friday deals and prefers to offer the prices at this level all year.

Edit: I stand corrected, there seem to have been previous black friday sales


----------



## Nostoi

ScotchNeat said:


> Any Black Friday sales this year?


I think last year there was a discount on Noir Hybrid.


----------



## ToniFromMars

I actually remember from previous years that BF event it's only available the same Friday once you enter on their website


----------



## kajetanjazz

I wouldn’t expect there will be. The current economic situation in Poland for small businesses is incredibly rough recently


----------



## joshnor713

ThanatosVI said:


> Afaik Forza AudioWorks has never black friday deals and prefers to offer the prices at this level all year.


This is wrong.


----------



## Nostoi (Nov 23, 2022)

joshnor713 said:


> This is wrong.


My bad.


----------



## ScotchNeat

Nostoi said:


> Perhaps by the culture you might be used to. But the whole concept of "Black Friday" is not always received with unbridled enthusiasm in Europe.


I don't believe he meant "wrong" as a value judgement, but rather that the quoted statement was factually inaccurate.   Which it was, as you yourself pointed out a few posts up.  

Here's the post about last year's 20% discount on Noir Hybrid:  https://www.head-fi.org/threads/forza-audioworks-impressions-thread.661441/post-16680423


----------



## Nostoi

ScotchNeat said:


> I don't believe he meant "wrong" as a value judgement, but rather that the quoted statement was factually inaccurate.   Which it was, as you yourself pointed out a few posts up.
> 
> Here's the post about last year's 20% discount on Noir Hybrid:  https://www.head-fi.org/threads/forza-audioworks-impressions-thread.661441/post-16680423


Ah, if that's the case then I do beg your pardon. 🤠


----------



## joshnor713

ScotchNeat said:


> I don't believe he meant "wrong" as a value judgement, but rather that the quoted statement was factually inaccurate.   Which it was, as you yourself pointed out a few posts up.
> 
> Here's the post about last year's 20% discount on Noir Hybrid:  https://www.head-fi.org/threads/forza-audioworks-impressions-thread.661441/post-16680423


Yes, I meant wrong as in "inaccurate". I've ordered discounted cables from FAW the past couple of years on BF.


----------



## Nostoi

ScotchNeat said:


> I don't believe he meant "wrong" as a value judgement, but rather that the quoted statement was factually inaccurate.   Which it was, as you yourself pointed out a few posts up.
> 
> Here's the post about last year's 20% discount on Noir Hybrid:  https://www.head-fi.org/threads/forza-audioworks-impressions-thread.661441/post-16680423


And also - curious to see news of a "new product announcement" from one year ago, which was never announced....!


----------



## joshnor713

Nostoi said:


> Ah, if that's the case then I do beg your pardon. 🤠


No problem!


----------



## Nostoi

joshnor713 said:


> Yes, I meant wrong as in "inaccurate". I've ordered discounted cables from FAW the past couple of years on BF.


Sorry about that - my bad!


----------



## Louisiana

I would like to buy 2 pairs of FAW cables, one for my Hifiman, and one for my Audeze.
I don't know how many weeks ago it was announced on Facebook that Furutech connectors would soon be available - nothing has happened since then.
Please don't misunderstand, I'm not asking for anything, but I personally would hold back with such announcements until it is actually so far.

I love my FAW cables, but hate the cheap plugs, which is the only reason why I have not ordered new long ago.


----------



## alota

@Matez  your digital coaxial cable is 75 ohm impedance? Thank you in advance


----------



## dancehall

Hi  I could get the Forza AudioWorks cable (Copper Series) for 110 € or the Meze Audio (silver-plated) for 150 €. Both balanced 4.4 mm to use with Focal Radiance and an iFi audio GO bar as DAC/amp. Both prices with port included. What would you recommend? Thank you!


----------



## Matez

alota said:


> @Matez your digital coaxial cable is 75 ohm impedance? Thank you in advance



Yes it is 



dancehall said:


> What would you recommend? Thank you!



I like Meze cables a lot, as a stock product they're way above the average. If I am to pick one for myself however, I'd rather use mine, especially on Elites and Clear 99 



Louisiana said:


> I would like to buy 2 pairs of FAW cables, one for my Hifiman, and one for my Audeze.
> I don't know how many weeks ago it was announced on Facebook that Furutech connectors would soon be available - nothing has happened since then.
> Please don't misunderstand, I'm not asking for anything, but I personally would hold back with such announcements until it is actually so far.
> 
> I love my FAW cables, but hate the cheap plugs, which is the only reason why I have not ordered new long ago.



These connectors are available, please drop me a mail if you can't see them and I'll gladly help you out, thanks!

--

Also folks, since the Black Friday is almost here, I'll be running a 15% off promo on all copper cables. Please stay tuned and watch my FB page!


----------



## dancehall

@Matez I'm going to buy a Copper Series for my Radiance. I think I have to choose the "Focal Stellia/Elear/Elegia/Clear, Klipsch HP3" option. Is that correct? Because it seems Focal use a locking mechanism for these. And I don't know if this locking mechanism is also used on the Radiance.

Thank you!


----------



## raindownthunda (Nov 25, 2022)

Love my Claire HPC MK2 and am excited to add a Noir HPC MK2 to the collection! Thank you.


----------



## shwnwllms

Noir HPC Mk2 (and 1/4” extension) just arrived. It’s built like a tank.


----------



## ScotchNeat

For those that have ordered previously, what is the typical timeline?   In my head I'm thinking 1-2 weeks to build and ship, and a similar time in transit, so maybe the week before Christmas?


----------



## dancehall

I've ordered a cable (it was written something like 10 units in stock) on November 24th and it's not been shipped yet


----------



## alxw0w

dancehall said:


> I've ordered a cable (it was written something like 10 units in stock) on November 24th and it's not been shipped yet


Dont worry 
I ordered on 2nd November and haven't received it yet.


----------



## dancehall

alxw0w said:


> Dont worry
> I ordered on 2nd November and haven't received it yet.


What?? And you live in Poland. Then what's the meaning when it's written "X items in stock"? I thought it would be shipped within 2-4 days as written when I ordered it. Well, it's not a big deal and I believe it's a small team. But yeah... one month of wait is pretty long


----------



## LifeAspect

My new cable arrived 😍


----------



## Nostoi

dancehall said:


> What?? And you live in Poland. Then what's the meaning when it's written "X items in stock"? I thought it would be shipped within 2-4 days as written when I ordered it. Well, it's not a big deal and I believe it's a small team. But yeah... one month of wait is pretty long


Parts in stock, not cable. Common misconception that populates this thread. 

One month wait, especially after Black Friday, is to be expected.


----------



## dancehall

Nostoi said:


> Parts in stock, not cable. Common misconception that populates this thread.
> 
> One month wait, especially after Black Friday, is to be expected.


Thanks for the clarification. No worries for the wait. Can't blame them, especially with how everyone seems happy with their work. The wait will be awarded in the end.


----------



## simon740

Hello,

anyone use this USB cable: https://forzaaudioworks.com/en/product.php?id_product=29 ? I need usb C-- usb B. 

regards,
Simon


----------



## NehPets

simon740 said:


> Hello,
> 
> anyone use this USB cable: https://forzaaudioworks.com/en/product.php?id_product=29 ? I need usb C-- usb B.
> 
> ...


I use a dual USB-A (separate power & data) into USB-B version of that cable for my Concero HP and it works a treat.


----------



## Ragnar-BY

LifeAspect said:


> My new cable arrived 😍


Looks great, but what cable it is? It doesn't look like Claire or Noir.


----------



## Chris Kaoss

Ragnar-BY said:


> Looks great, but what cable it is? It doesn't look like Claire or Noir.


It's a Claire Hybrid.


----------



## Arniesb




----------



## Arniesb

Never heard with original plugs so cant compare. If compared to Sennheiser stock cable, Forza seems to be identical in tonality, but a lot more smoother or ''analog'' you can say.
i have Platinum starlight 7 usb cable which is realy analytical and make one's system brighter, but adding Forza made sound more pleasant and less digital.

Cable looks really durable and is very flexible and when considering that Mateusz is very cool guy i have nothing, but praises for Forza.


----------



## dancehall (Nov 29, 2022)

Arniesb said:


>


Are they HD 820s? How do you rate them if I may ask on this thread? There's a huge sale on the Sennheiser website 

Edit: Oops, rather HD 800 I believe.


----------



## Arniesb (Nov 29, 2022)

dancehall said:


> Are they HD 820s? How do you rate them if I may ask on this thread? There's a huge sale on the Sennheiser website


Its HD800S. Heard them though. It have even more distant mids than HD800S + add more bass presence than hd800S and you get mids that are so lifeless. Some say its hard to get good seal hence bad frequency response.
Didnt like that.


----------



## LifeAspect

Ragnar-BY said:


> Looks great, but what cable it is? It doesn't look like Claire or Noir.


Claire Hybrid HPC with semi black insulation​


----------



## dancehall

LifeAspect said:


> Claire Hybrid HPC with semi black insulation​


The question I want to ask is: When did you order it?

And thank you @Arniesb


----------



## LifeAspect

dancehall said:


> The question I want to ask is: When did you order it?
> 
> And thank you @Arniesb


17/11


----------



## alxw0w

dancehall said:


> What?? And you live in Poland. Then what's the meaning when it's written "X items in stock"? I thought it would be shipped within 2-4 days as written when I ordered it. Well, it's not a big deal and I believe it's a small team. But yeah... one month of wait is pretty long


Small followup, my cable came today.
I'll post some impressions after couple of days.


----------



## goldwerger (Nov 29, 2022)

_(cross post from the ATH-L3000 thread to offer proper credit)_

After looking around for a while, I finally found someone who could replace the ATH-L3000 stiff permanent stock cable with standard 3.5mm connectors - @Matez did a spectacular job fitting a Japanese connector pair inside the cups (in nice black and gold colors). Secure and high quality, I can now plug in any cable for future use.

I know others have recabled this headphone, but as I first unsuccessfully looked for someone who might have installed standard connectors, I'm sharing this in case it may be helpful to others. Thank you Matt for also cleaning out the old foam and for taking great care in this work. Much appreciated!

(shown with ZMF Universe Lambskin solid pads and Forza Noir Hybrid HPC cable)


----------



## alxw0w

goldwerger said:


> _(cross post from the ATH-L3000 thread to offer proper credit)_
> 
> After looking around for a while, I finally found someone who could replace the ATH-L3000 stiff permanent stock cable with standard 3.5mm connectors - @Matez did a spectacular job fitting a Japanese connector pair inside the cups (in nice black and gold colors). Secure and high quality, I can now plug in any cable for future use.
> 
> ...


Lovely looking headphone.


----------



## Matez

goldwerger said:


> _(cross post from the ATH-L3000 thread to offer proper credit)_
> 
> After looking around for a while, I finally found someone who could replace the ATH-L3000 stiff permanent stock cable with standard 3.5mm connectors - @Matez did a spectacular job fitting a Japanese connector pair inside the cups (in nice black and gold colors). Secure and high quality, I can now plug in any cable for future use.
> 
> ...



Thank YOU! Working on your cans was a real pleasure! I hope that you're okay with me sharing your post at our FB wall. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Matez

Also, this year's Black Friday was very busy for us as per usual, but I'm happy to inform everyone that 90% of all orders from that day are now complete. Thanks!


----------



## joshnor713

Matez said:


> Also, this year's Black Friday was very busy for us as per usual, but I'm happy to inform everyone that 90% of all orders from that day are now complete. Thanks!


Got my shipment notification today, thank you!


----------



## dancehall

joshnor713 said:


> Got my shipment notification today, thank you!


Didn't get mine


----------



## goldwerger

Matez said:


> Thank YOU! Working on your cans was a real pleasure! I hope that you're okay with me sharing your post at our FB wall.
> 
> Thanks again!


Absolutely 😊🙏


----------



## shafat777

Whats the easiest way to re terminate  Forza Audio cable without having to ship it to oversea? I live in the states and need to re terminate my 3.5mm hifiman connectors to mini xlr for zmf headphones. 

Thank you


----------



## JaquesGelee

shafat777 said:


> Whats the easiest way to re terminate  Forza Audio cable without having to ship it to oversea? I live in the states and need to re terminate my 3.5mm hifiman connectors to mini xlr for zmf headphones.
> 
> Thank you


Just find a someone, who is able to and would do it in your country. Or sell it and buy a new one.


----------



## linknet

Or keep it and "just" buy a new one... You may need again a 3.5mm in the future😀(speaking by experience😅)


----------



## Saberpunch

Hey @Matez , I came from the L3000 thread and saw that you modded L3000 headphone so that it can use other cables. I am pretty interested in getting my L3000 headphone modded as well 👀


----------



## ScotchNeat

Mine showed up yesterday!    Dramatically faster than I anticipated.

I won't get a chance to check it out until the end of the month though, as my wife seized the box and wrapped it.


----------



## joshnor713

ScotchNeat said:


> Mine showed up yesterday!    Dramatically faster than I anticipated.
> 
> I won't get a chance to check it out until the end of the month though, as my wife seized the box and wrapped it.


Same here, haha! Except I work from home and my wife doesn't, so I got to the box first 

Noir HPC mk2 for my Utopia's. I've already had the Hybrid version but wanted copper-only for times I want a warmer sound. Only problem is that they look exactly the same! For now keeping the packing tape over the splitter so I don't mix them up. Is there any visible way at all to distinguish them??


----------



## ScotchNeat

joshnor713 said:


> Same here, haha! Except I work from home and my wife doesn't, so I got to the box first
> 
> Noir HPC mk2 for my Utopia's. I've already had the Hybrid version but wanted copper-only for times I want a warmer sound. Only problem is that they look exactly the same! For now keeping the packing tape over the splitter so I don't mix them up. Is there any visible way at all to distinguish them??



That's hilarious.   Mine is also a Noir HPC mk2 for my Utopias.      2.5m with a Furutech 6.3 termination.

Can't answer your question, as this is my first set of Forzas.


----------



## joshnor713

ScotchNeat said:


> That's hilarious.   Mine is also a Noir HPC mk2 for my Utopias.      2.5m with a Furutech 6.3 termination.
> 
> Can't answer your question, as this is my first set of Forzas.


Wow, small world!

I have the OG Utopia and really liking what I'm hearing from the HPC Mk2 so far. I may prefer it over the Hybrid, still need to do more listening. Thinking that the OG Utopia was made for 100% copper.


----------



## ScotchNeat

joshnor713 said:


> Wow, small world!
> 
> I have the OG Utopia and really liking what I'm hearing from the HPC Mk2 so far. I may prefer it over the Hybrid, still need to do more listening. Thinking that the OG Utopia was made for 100% copper.



Good to hear!   Mine is the 2020 Utopia, so OG cans with different accessories included.


----------



## 566888

Dear Matt! Today the Noir Hybrid arrived, which is a real work of art! Since then I have been sitting in my armchair and listening in amazement...
Thank you!


----------



## Starvald

So, I'm a long time lurker here (several years), but never registered until now to leave my thoughts on the cable I got last week So a little history:

A few years ago, I bought a Chord Mojo and a pair of Beyerdynamic Amirons. How I listen to music had shifted, since I can stay away in hotels with my job, so needed a portable solution. Paired with UAPP, I had a great sounding setup I can take with me. I'd also been getting more and more annoyed with gaming headsets, so began to use this pairing as my PC audio as well. I was very happy with it. Now the Mojo 2 arrived this year, and I finally bought one a month and a bit ago. It's obviously better in every respect, but some tracks on my listening schedule sounded... slightly harsh in the treble range, which was irritating. Wasn't every track, so it's possible it's as much a mastering issue as well. Now I could correct this using the Mojo 2s EQ feature, but I thought I'd try a decent cable, rather than the stock one, which has irritated me for ages - it's 3m long, always trailing everywhere, and doesn't bend nicely. So I bought a 1.5m Noir Hybrid HPC, and here are my thoughts:

Looks and feel - very happy with it, despite being several times thicker than the original cable, it doesn't feel bulky, was also worried a little about the Y piece pulling down on the headphones, but no, it's toatally fine. Plus it looks quality with that braiding.

Sound - the important bit. I've now had some time to compare several songs, and this is my verdict. It's difficult to hear and contrast them at first, since there is a difference in the sound. Gone is the overly bright and sometimes harsh treble, it's not killed the treble, but it's more refined. Definitely a little more resolution and layering up there. So a win there. Bass has much more attack and togetherness, although that potentially leads to less bass sound, since it's not muddied and flailing about everywhere, but I still call it a win.

All in all, very happy with my purchase. It's done what I wanted, and adjusted the tonality slightly in a favourable (to me) way, wasn't really expecting the slightly better resolution/layering. A very decent price as well, considering how expensive cables can get...

Thanks for reading

Lee


----------



## dancehall

Got my cable today and it looks beautiful  I'll get my GO bar tomorrow and I'll be able to test my Radiance, finally. Thanks @Matez


----------



## DanielGT

Thanks @Matez , hybrid noir received today and very happy with the quality of the cable - I opened the box and thought I’d bought a tow rope but it’s lovely and flexible, has a great feel to it and is really nicely terminated. Fits my Quad ERA-1s perfectly, thanks for the advice when I ordered - Will be burning in and reporting back if I notice any problems though I’m sure I won’t, I don’t have the vocabulary but they sound brilliant right now 😀


----------



## Chris Kaoss

DanielGT said:


> Thanks @Matez , hybrid noir received today and very happy with the quality of the cable - I opened the box and thought I’d bought a tow rope but it’s lovely and flexible, has a great feel to it and is really nicely terminated. Fits my Quad ERA-1s perfectly, thanks for the advice when I ordered - Will be burning in and reporting back if I notice any problems though I’m sure I won’t, I don’t have the vocabulary but they sound brilliant right now 😀


What kind of advice, if I may ask?


----------



## DanielGT

Chris Kaoss said:


> What kind of advice, if I may ask?


I was worried about the plug size, the ERA-1s are not listed as one of the 3.5mm head-end options. I asked @Matez and he advised me that I should order Hifiman and put those they’re actually for the Quads in the order notes - they fit bang on


----------



## Chris Kaoss

Ah, ok.
Thank you.
I've ordered the Beyer T1 plugs on the Noir Hybrid for my Quads 3 years ago.
Looks like the same fit.


----------



## helljudgement

helljudgement said:


> Thanks for the assessments. I think I’ll go with the hybrid with neutrik 4 pin. Heard good things about the build so can’t wait for it to arrive.


Received my Noir Hybrid w/Neutrik plug last week and I've been using it with my Atrium. The construction is solid and the cable feels very supple with almost no microphonics. A big step up in terms of ergonomics over the stock ZMF cables and about on par if not slightly better than the Verite silver. Probably the cable I'd recommend if anyone is looking for an upgrade over stock.


----------



## hackstu

How does the Noir Hybrid HPC compare with the Sennheisier CH800s, when used with the HD820??


----------



## Cybernought

helljudgement said:


> Received my Noir Hybrid w/Neutrik plug last week and I've been using it with my Atrium. The construction is solid and the cable feels very supple with almost no microphonics. A big step up in terms of ergonomics over the stock ZMF cables and about on par if not slightly better than the Verite silver. Probably the cable I'd recommend if anyone is looking for an upgrade over stock.


I found the Forza AudioWorks Noir Hybrid HPC cable to be very good for the HD800 representing a big step in performance over the stock cable.


----------



## Wes S

Got a Noir Hybrid arriving in the next few days to pair with my VC's and HA300mk2, and can't wait to hear it!  I have had the Copper and Claire series in the past and really enjoyed them, and now I am really looking forward to hearing the FAW flagship.  Fun times ahead. . .


----------



## Arum16

Hi everyone,

Any thoughts on a FAW cable for a Denon AH-D720? Hybrid HPC? HPC (copper)?
The AH-D7200 has a reported beautiful bass range. I wouldn't call myself a bass-head, but I love cellos and bass on classical music. Prog Rock is also on my playlists.

Thanks


----------



## Slim1970

Arum16 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Any thoughts on a FAW cable for a Denon AH-D720? Hybrid HPC? HPC (copper)?
> The AH-D7200 has a reported beautiful bass range. I wouldn't call myself a bass-head, but I love cellos and bass on classical music. Prog Rock is also on my playlists.
> ...


I'm using the FAW Noir Hybrid with my D9200's, but I use to own the D7200's. I can say that everything sonicly has improved with this cable. From what I remember about the D7200's that they can benefit from an infusion of silver to tighten the bass up, clean up the midrange, and add some sparkle up top.


----------



## Arum16

Slim1970 said:


> I'm using the FAW Noir Hybrid with my D9200's, but I use to own the D7200's. I can say that everything sonicly has improved with this cable. From what I remember about the D7200's that they can benefit from an infusion of silver to tighten the bass up, clean up the midrange, and add some sparkle up top.


Thanks @Slim1970


----------



## Slim1970

Arum16 said:


> Thanks @Slim1970


No problem, I'm using a a few FAW Noir Hybrid cables. I have them on my Hifiman HE-500's and HEKse's as well. The sound is stellar and the ergonomics is great. They are a bargain compared to some other cables on the market from a sonic standpoint.


----------



## Exekuhtor

My Forza balanced Utopia copper Litz cable arrived AND I LOVE IT!
The quality is very good, way better than the standard cable. I'm normally not a guy that rates the sound quality of cables but either the standard Utopia cable is garbage or the difference between the Ferrum's balanced and unbalanced output is so much bigger than i thought. Maybe i'm tripping but i hear an improvement. Either it's the cable, or the balanced output is WAY better for the Utopia, or my ears adjusted (doubt that).
Big thanks to the Forza guy! If i need another cable i'll order again from you. Only drawback: 19€ shipping? From Poland to Germany with this small form factor? Seriously? It arrived fast, but that's too much, sorry. DHL the other way is half (10,99€).
Overall i'm very happy though.


----------



## CaptainFantastic

Exekuhtor said:


> My Forza balanced Utopia copper Litz cable arrived AND I LOVE IT!
> The quality is very good, way better than the standard cable. I'm normally not a guy that rates the sound quality of cables but either the standard Utopia cable is garbage or the difference between the Ferrum's balanced and unbalanced output is so much bigger than i thought. Maybe i'm tripping but i hear an improvement. Either it's the cable, or the balanced output is WAY better for the Utopia, or my ears adjusted (doubt that).
> Big thanks to the Forza guy! If i need another cable i'll order again from you. Only drawback: 19€ shipping? From Poland to Germany with this small form factor? Seriously? It arrived fast, but that's too much, sorry. DHL the other way is half (10,99€).
> Overall i'm very happy though.



How do you get access to such a good DHL rate as an individual? Where I'm at (very near you), it would cost me some 16€ with the slow post office. DHL last time I checked was upwards of 50€... I must be missing something. Do you go to dhl.de and order the label from there?


----------



## Exekuhtor (Dec 21, 2022)

Whut?
DHL Germany - Poland
Päckchen M up to 2kg Filialpreis 10,99€

I just dislike companies that artificially let me pay double (or more) shipping cost just to get more profit... Audeze did the same when i ordered the carbon headband and some pads...
If 19€ is the true shipping cost i don't know what to say...


----------



## Louisiana

Exekuhtor said:


> If 19€ is the true shipping cost i don't know what to say...



FAW Cables are usually shipped by UPS. 
Was at least with my last 2 orders so.


----------



## CaptainFantastic

Exekuhtor said:


> Whut?
> DHL Germany - Poland
> Päckchen M up to 2kg Filialpreis 10,99€
> 
> ...



Those prices are amazing. I am just not sure that they exist outside of Germany (i.e., for shipments not originating or to Germany). 

I am trying to find the same rates on the French or Belgian sites and can't manage it. Maybe I'm doing something wrong.


----------



## Exekuhtor

Yes, it was shipped by UPS and it was fast, but according to the DHL pricing (that i know of) i thought it was artificially bumped up. So we seem to have low shipping prices here, interesting. Everytime i sell something in the classified i also include shipping cost because inside the EU it's at max twenty bucks.
That relativises the whole thing. I assumed prices were the same and blamed Forza. Hm. Maybe it really is 19€. Goddamn, that sounds so expensive for such a small package inside the EU...


----------



## JaquesGelee (Dec 21, 2022)

Exekuhtor said:


> Whut?
> DHL Germany - Poland
> Päckchen M up to 2kg Filialpreis 10,99€
> 
> ...


No insurance, no tracking with your mentioned shipping method. The worst method to choose here!

13,99€ is the next reasonable method. But...

This is a boutique shop. Choosing individual country related shipping methods is pure stress.

Pricing is absolutely fair. I would choose the most convenient service too related to world wide shipping.

But this is only my modest opinion.


----------



## Matez

JaquesGelee said:


> No insurance, no tracking with your mentioned shipping method. The worst method to choose here!
> 
> 13,99€ is the next reasonable method. But...
> 
> ...



All I can say is that courier prices are what they are and as a manufacturer who sends a lot of stuff I can only agree on these fees. One thing I'll say though: shipping prices went up noticeably in recent two years. I haven't yet seen such spikes ever since starting my business about 10 years ago. On the upside, courier packages arrive within reasonable time and are lost very rarely, so that's a plus.


----------



## Matez

Exekuhtor said:


> either the standard Utopia cable is garbage or the difference between the Ferrum's balanced and unbalanced output is so much bigger than i thought. Maybe i'm tripping but i hear an improvement.



Thanks for your impressions! As for differences between cables and balanced versus unbalanced headphone outs, on some amps they're really (I mean REALLY) pronounced. When that happens all that's left is to enjoy them


----------



## DanielGT

Matez said:


> All I can say is that courier prices are what they are and as a manufacturer who sends a lot of stuff I can only agree on these fees. One thing I'll say though: shipping prices went up noticeably in recent two years. I haven't yet seen such spikes ever since starting my business about 10 years ago. On the upside, courier packages arrive within reasonable time and are lost very rarely, so that's a plus.


You shipped my Noir Hybrid to me in the UK on 8/12. I received them in perfect condition on the 09/12, the next day, and that includes customs transit and processing my duty and tax payment (not something you worry about in the EU) - DHL Express that was, couldn’t be any better 👍


----------



## UntilThen

What do you see in this picture? I see Forza cable.


----------



## joshnor713

Exekuhtor said:


> My Forza balanced Utopia copper Litz cable arrived AND I LOVE IT!
> The quality is very good, way better than the standard cable. I'm normally not a guy that rates the sound quality of cables but either the standard Utopia cable is garbage or the difference between the Ferrum's balanced and unbalanced output is so much bigger than i thought. Maybe i'm tripping but i hear an improvement. Either it's the cable, or the balanced output is WAY better for the Utopia, or my ears adjusted (doubt that).
> Big thanks to the Forza guy! If i need another cable i'll order again from you. Only drawback: 19€ shipping? From Poland to Germany with this small form factor? Seriously? It arrived fast, but that's too much, sorry. DHL the other way is half (10,99€).
> Overall i'm very happy though.


I don't believe it's a matter of balanced. I have a pre-2020 Utopia, and listen with a Hugo 2. Noticed a notable improvement upgrading to Forza. What's interesting is that I didn't find the long stock cable that bad, but recently it malfunctioned and I replaced it with Focal's newer, shorter unbalanced cable and it sounded mediocre, noticably worse than the pre-2020 cable. Don't know what they did. I'm not a big believer in big sound improvements in cables either, but man, switching between this new stock cable and the Forza cable is a huge improvement. But I think it's more of a matter of the stock cable being crap. It really is a disservice to pack that cable with the Utopia.

In your case, the balanced output of your system will of course be better. If a system is designed for balanced, never use the unbalanced port because it will be inferior sounding.


----------



## Exekuhtor (Dec 21, 2022)

Yeah, i know that if an amp has a balanced output you _really _should use it, but the difference was staggering. I disliked the Utopia on the Oor and figured that it "doesn't synergize" well, so i used the tube amp, which was also very enjoyable. With the Forza cable i love it more on the Ferrum, lol. In general buying a TOTL and getting a crappy cable is always a very bad feeling, it was the same with the Sus.
But good thing small cable manufactures exist that can provide us with an alternative.
Also: F*ck every company that refuses to use dual 3.5 (the Utopia connector is stupid expensive on every custom cable site), or at least keep it consistent like Audeze / ZMF, but this HD800S and Utopia thing is so anti consumer...


----------



## hawk13

Slim1970 said:


> No problem, I'm using a a few FAW Noir Hybrid cables. I have them on my Hifiman HE-500's and HEKse's as well. The sound is stellar and the ergonomics is great. They are a bargain compared to some other cables on the market from a sonic standpoint.


The textile they use for their sleeves is also superior to most cablemakers.


----------



## joshnor713

Exekuhtor said:


> Also: F*ck every company that refuses to use dual 3.5 (the Utopia connector is stupid expensive on every custom cable site), or at least keep it consistent like Audeze / ZMF, but this HD800S and Utopia thing is so anti consumer...


I know, right?? It makes no sense that Focal uses the dual 3.5mm on their other headphones (even the sibling Stellia) but not the Utopia. And this wasn't even changed with the 2022 update. Mind boggling.


----------



## Wes S (Dec 22, 2022)

The Noir Hybrid has arrived.  





I love the simplicity of the packaging and the build quality is some of the best I have seen, and I have owned cables from all the top makers.  What really stands out to me being super OCD, is how the labels on the connectors and splitter all line up when hooked up to the headphone.  I love the feel and suppleness too!  I can tell just by feel and looks that this is a premium product, and I can't wait to hear what it can do with my VC's hooked up to my HA300MK2. Let the burn-in begin. . .


----------



## Wes S (Dec 22, 2022)

Let the fun begin!


----------



## Wes S (Dec 23, 2022)

Wes S said:


> Let the fun begin!


The Noir Hybrid only has a few hours of burn-in and I can already hear the potential.  I am getting better bass impact and power, improved imaging, separation and air, with more texture and detail, and the mids are clean and clear with really good yet none fatiguing extension up top.  The staging is another standout trait and has become even more holographic and expansive in all directions without sounding diffused at all.  I am also hearing more nuance and detail and nothing sounds forced or unnatural.  The dynamics also picked up a notch and everything got bigger and better, and this cable really is something special and for the money can't be beat.

Well done Matt!  You truly have a masterpiece and I can see why there are tons of happy Noir Hybrid owners, and now you can count me as one of them. 

Back to the burn-in. . .


----------



## Arniesb

Matez said:


> Thanks for your impressions! As for differences between cables and balanced versus unbalanced headphone outs, on some amps they're really (I mean REALLY) pronounced. When that happens all that's left is to enjoy them


Hi, Mateusz. I writed like 3 emails to you, but got no response. Can you pm me? its about my order.


----------



## UntilThen

Wes S said:


> The Noir Hybrid only has a few hours of burn-in and I can already hear the potential.



It's the reason why I am still using it with Susvara.


----------



## Wes S

UntilThen said:


> It's the reason why I am still using it with Susvara.


Seeing all your gear picks over the years with the Noir Hybrid always hooked up to your headphones, is one of the major reasons I went this route.  I know you know good sound and have the gear to hear it, and I figured there is a reason why you have stayed with Forza, and now I know why.

Between you and @jonathan c  always posting picks and talking about the Noir Hybrid, I knew I couldn't go wrong.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## UntilThen

Enjoy Wes, you have good gear now. Over the years, I had lots of headphones and Forza cables have been value for money and sounding good. If I had spend on mega bucks cables, I surely wouldn't have been able to sample the headphones of Audeze LCD2, 3, 4, X, HiFiMan Arya, He1000se, Susvara, HD650, HD800, ZMF Atticus, Eikon, Verite Open, Beyer T1.2.

Because of Forza cables, there will still be turkey on the table this Christmas, otherwise it will be just a pidgeon.


----------



## EvertonMint

UntilThen said:


> Because of Forza cables, there will still be turkey on the table this Christmas, otherwise it will be just a pidgeon


Lol, I can second that, I have just attached 2.5m of balanced Noir Hybrid to my Audeze LCD-X's and can confirm that I have not heard Cradle of Filth sound this good before, such a rich, dynamic engaging and exciting sound, plus the pidgeons are still happily walking around in my garden today.


----------



## UntilThen

EvertonMint said:


> Lol, I can second that, I have just attached 2.5m of balanced Noir Hybrid to my Audeze LCD-X's and can confirm that I have not heard Cradle of Filth sound this good before, such a rich, dynamic engaging and exciting sound, plus the pidgeons are still happily walking around in my garden today.



I had the LCD-X before and did miss it. These headphones were using Claire Hybrid cables.


----------



## EvertonMint

Thats cool, love that your Audeze's had their own dedicated amp (In your pic), I have my (other Audeze's) LCD-2 c's cabled with Claire mk2, definately better than the stock unbalanced but not as clear and dynamic as the Noir Hybrid, but of course there is a price difference.


----------



## UntilThen

Yup these ones use Noir Hybrid.


----------



## EvertonMint (Dec 25, 2022)

Awesome pic, you Odyssey amp makes my Burson Soloist 3xp look weak, what music do you listen to mainly?

(i'm listening to Elder right now through my LCD-X's, the Noir hybrid really pulls you into the music with this band)


----------



## UntilThen

EvertonMint said:


> Awesome pic, you Odyssey amp makes my Burson Soloist 3xp look weak, what music do you listen to mainly?
> 
> (i'm listening to Elder right now through my LCD-X's, the Noir hybrid really pulls you into the music with this band)



I had the Burson before but I sold it to buy GEC KT88 and Philips Miniwatt EL34 double D getters for Odyssey. I listen to everything except Tibetian chant. Right now revisiting Pink Floyd 'Time' because this hour when it's gone will never be there again.  

A picture of the Burson when I had it and the headphones were all wearing Forza cables, except for the He6se.


----------



## EvertonMint

You moved from solid state to valve, did you find that the valve amp sound benefitted the Audeze's?


----------



## UntilThen

EvertonMint said:


> You moved from solid state to valve, did you find that the valve amp sound benefitted the Audeze's?



I did not move from ss to tube. I've always been on tube amps right from 2015. Along the way though, I experimented with quite a lot of ss amps just to see if I like it. Unfortunately I prefer tube amps with any headphones.


----------



## jonathan c

UntilThen said:


> I did not move from ss to tube. I've always been on tube amps right from 2015. Along the way though, I experimented with quite a lot of ss amps just to see if I like it. _Fortunately,_ I prefer tube amps with any headphones.


FTFY… [Reg. TM; © bcowen: 2021.]


----------



## rfernand

Looking for opinions on how “recommended” these pairings are (or if there is a better choice):

HD600 - Claire Hybrid HPC 
LCD-X - Claire HPC Mk2
Focal Utopia ‘22 - Noir HPC Mk2

Trying to figure out the sweet spot…


----------



## visi77 (Dec 30, 2022)

DMP Z1 -> Forza Hybrid Noir -> Meze Elite


----------



## Matez

UntilThen said:


> Yup these ones use Noir Hybrid.



Awesome! Can I share that photo on my FB wall?



rfernand said:


> Looking for opinions on how “recommended” these pairings are (or if there is a better choice):
> 
> HD600 - Claire Hybrid HPC
> LCD-X - Claire HPC Mk2
> ...



In general, Noir cables (in both versions) are above their Claire counterparts. But for HD 600 I'd go with Hybrid, while on LCD-X and Utopias I like HPC more, but that's just my preference. Cheers!


----------



## Wes S

My ZMF Atticus is sounding extra special this morning hooked up to my new Noir Hybrid.  





The Noir Hybrid is a killer cable no doubt!


----------



## Slim1970

Wes S said:


> The Noir Hybrid is a killer cable no doubt!


It is, I have the Noir Hybrid on 3 of my headphones so far. I may be looking to add more of them.


----------



## OptionTrader (Jan 5, 2023)

After reading this thread and some others that mention FAW's cables, I just placed an order for a Noir Hybrid HPC for my Beyerdynamic T1.3.

I'm very interested to see how it will sound with the new cable.


----------



## Chris Kaoss

Slim1970 said:


> It is, I have the Noir Hybrid on 3 of my headphones so far. I may be looking to add more of them.


I'd rather buy more headphones with similar termination i've on hand. ^^   

With my Noir Hybrid mXLR and my Noir Hybrid 3.5 I'm set for a wide range of possible pairings. 
Aquired the Noir Hybrid for my VO recently and it's really great. As expected to be.


----------



## Matez

Wes S said:


> My ZMF Atticus is sounding extra special this morning hooked up to my new Noir Hybrid.
> 
> 
> 
> The Noir Hybrid is a killer cable no doubt!



That setup looks sick! May I share it on my FB wall please?



Slim1970 said:


> It is, I have the Noir Hybrid on 3 of my headphones so far. I may be looking to add more of them.



By all means, you know where to find me 



Chris Kaoss said:


> With my Noir Hybrid mXLR and my Noir Hybrid 3.5 I'm set for a wide range of possible pairings.
> Aquired the Noir Hybrid for my VO recently and it's really great. As expected to be.



Thank you and enjoy!


----------



## Wes S (Saturday at 12:08 PM)

Matez said:


> That setup looks sick! May I share it on my FB wall please?


Thanks!  The system sounds as good as it looks and especially now that I have the Noir Hybrid in the mix.  My Noir Hybrid is all burned in now, and it is such an amazing cable that accentuates the bass just right for me with texture I can literally feel, and as for the mids there is detail and little nuances I can hear more clearly now, and the highs sparkle but don't ever get harsh, and last but definitely not least the staging is amazingly holographic and highly immersive.  
Thanks for offering such an amazing cable at such an affordable price, and you can most definitely share my pic on your FB wall.


----------



## OptionTrader

I just got notified that my Noir Hybrid is on the way.  That is actually much quicker than I thought it would be.  I ordered it back on the 5th.

Can't wait to plug it in to my T1.


----------

